# Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)



## Atanor (5 Ene 2012)

El anterior está petardo así que abro este nuevo hilo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (5 Ene 2012)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas.

Pack 4 fracciones de Libertad Mexicana (año 2005)
Plata .999 1/2-1/4-1/10-1/20

Precio de las 4, 33eur.
Gastos de envio, correo certificado 3,5eur


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Ene 2012)

Cojo sitio!


----------



## coleccionador (5 Ene 2012)

Actualizado en mi ultimo post de este hilo


----------



## chuty4 (5 Ene 2012)

Cojo sitio, hilo mítico YA!!!:


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Ene 2012)

Filarmonícas de plata 26,8€


----------



## adenia (5 Ene 2012)

Atanor, por qué no vas modificando el primer post de esta hebra, añadiendo y quitando las ofertas y demandas que vayan añadiendo a este post?

Al estilo que voy haciendo yo en el de "tiendas de compra y venta"...

Así está más recogío tó


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

Estoy interesado en cambiar Kookaburras de 1 onza del 2010 por Kookaburras del 2011 y 2007 (5 unidades de cada). Aparte si algún forero tiene koalas de 1 onza de todos los años hasta 2011 le a agradeceré se ponga en contacto conmigo para estudiar posible cambio o compra de 1 o 2 monedas de cada año. Para los cambios también puedo ofrecer Pandas 2011 según lo que me ofertéis. Interesados contactar por MP.

Saludos


----------



## andreu (6 Ene 2012)

Cambio bullion plata :

- 1 Koala 2009 en capsula perfecta

X

- 1 Wildlife Canada Wolf 2011 en capsula perfecta (necesito solo una)

Interesados contactar por MP.


----------



## Atanor (6 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Atanor, por qué no vas modificando el primer post de esta hebra, añadiendo y quitando las ofertas y demandas que vayan añadiendo a este post?
> 
> Al estilo que voy haciendo yo en el de "tiendas de compra y venta"...
> 
> Así está más recogío tó



Con lo que se mueve este hilo tendría que tener dedicación exclusiva para hacer eso


----------



## duval81 (6 Ene 2012)

andreu dijo:


> Cambio bullion plata :
> 
> - 1 Koala 2009 en capsula perfecta
> 
> ...



¿Qué hay varias del 2011? porque yo he visto el cougar de ese año. Y en otra web un grizzly

¿De dónde eres? (por si me vendieras el koalita  )


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Ene 2012)

En venta duarante el Fin de semana Eagles a 27€ la onza de plata, encargo minimo 20 unidades.

1 Krugerrand ORO 1360€


mas información info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2012)

teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la plata, estaría dispuesto a pagar como mucho a 23 euros la onza, pero aun así lo tendría que pensar al ver la tendencia de la plata


----------



## Eldenegro (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la plata, estaría dispuesto a pagar como mucho a 23 euros la onza, pero aun así lo tendría que pensar al ver la tendencia de la plata



¿Habla de plata en fisico o plata en papel? ¿O habla por hablar?

Este es un hilo de compraventa. Haga una oferta si quiere, pero para divagar mejor dirigirse al hilo oficial y alli exponer su posicion


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la plata, estaría dispuesto a pagar como mucho a 23 euros la onza, pero aun así lo tendría que pensar al ver la tendencia de la plata



esto es un hilo de compraventa. 

Pero para tus propósitos y precios mírate mejor el hilo de la MIERDAPLATA: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nk-silver-hilo-oficial-de-la-mierdaplata.html


----------



## gurrumino (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la plata, estaría dispuesto a pagar como mucho a 23 euros la onza, pero aun así lo tendría que pensar al ver la tendencia de la plata



Especifica tipo onza y lo mismo me cuadra.


----------



## JAC 59 (7 Ene 2012)

Se me había pasado decir que el lote se ha vendido... Probablemente esté haciendo estragos en mi cerebro el "merme" cognitivo ese de más allá de los 45. ::

En cualquier caso, pido disculpas a la ilustre cofradía de los metaleros por el inexcusable retraso.

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos los que os habéis interesado por la oferta.


----------



## holdem (8 Ene 2012)

No podía faltar yo:

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos sin circular por 1500 €. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada o Rute, pero también puedo enviar previo pago por correo certificado con un incremento de 5 €. Un saludo.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (8 Ene 2012)

holdem dijo:


> No podía faltar yo:
> 
> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos sin circular por 1500 €. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada o Rute, pero también puedo enviar previo pago por correo certificado con un incremento de 5 €. Un saludo.



Ese holdem, te echabamos de menos hombre. A ver si este año tienes suerte y por fin vendes esa preciosa moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos. Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Ene 2012)

Actualizo Precios

ORO:

-1 Krugerrand 1 OZ 1360€
- 2 Maple Leaf 1360€


PLATA: 

Filarmonicas 1 OZ: 27€
Eagles 1 0Z 27,5€
Kookaburras 1OZ 33€
Koalas 1OZ 32€

Mas informacion info@inversionoro.es


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Ene 2012)

*Cambios premiums*

Buenas Tardes

Si algun forero se está aficionando a las onzas premium, tengo unas cuantas repetidas que podría intercambiar (pagando diferencias claro) por otras que me hacen falta.

Las que BUSCO, tambien las compraría (mandar precio por MP) si alguien las tiene a la venta ( pero las mias solo las ofrezco como parte de un intercambio, ojo)

Las monedas que *OFREZCO* son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)

Las monedas que* BUSCO* son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Koalas 2008 y anteriores
Cualquier Canguro excepto 1998 y 2006
Cualquier Kookaburra excepto 96,98,99,04,06,07,09,10,11 y 12
Lunar Series I : Cualquiera menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo)
Lunar Series II: Cualquiera menos 2012 (Dragón) 2011 (Rabbit) 2010 (tigre) y 2009 (buey) 

Interesados contactar por MP.


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2012)

Interesante hilo

Aprovechando la entrada anterior de Atanor:

Cambio monedas repes de 1000 pts año 1995 de la FNMT conmemorativas de los JJ.OO de Atlanta 1996. Tirada de 67.743 / 13,5 gr plata .925 proof / diámetro 33 mm con certificado

Monedas Juan Carlos I 1976-2001
Al final de esta página está la de 1000 pts

También tengo karlillos, 12 € plata del BdE claro, de todos los años, 2002 a 2010, intercambiables por las de 2000 pts, por ejemplo

En todo cambio se ajustarían diferencias de valoración, si las hubiere, por parte de los intervinientes en el trueque de la mejor manera posible para ambos:8:


----------



## Tiogelito (10 Ene 2012)

Hola,
Me gustaría comprar:

Panda plata 1 oz, años 2000, 2002, 2003 y 2004
Canada Wildlife Wolf (2011)
Canada Wildlife Cougar (2012)
Koalas (cualquier año excepto 2011)

Interesados, por favor contactar por MP.

Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (10 Ene 2012)

A ver , esos que vendeis , actualizar el stock por favor. 

Pdt. Enrollarse , que estamos en rebajas ::::::


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Ene 2012)

MAples y Kruger de oro a 1360€ cada una.

mas informacion

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 27€, pedido mínimo 20 unidades.
Maples 27,5€ PEdido mínimo 10 unidades
Koalas 32 € Pedido Mínimo 10 unidades


ORO:
Krugerrrand 1360€, 
Maple 1370€


mas información info@inversionoro.es


----------



## duval81 (10 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas de plata a 27€, pedido mínimo 20 unidades.
> Maples 27,5€ PEdido mínimo 10 unidades
> Koalas 32 € Pedido Mínimo 10 unidades
> 
> ...



Ya "habemus" koalas 2012?


----------



## japiluser (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Ya "habemus" koalas 2012?



Estan en camino!
pd: de momento ...solo "afoto"


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Ene 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Estan en camino!
> pd: de momento ...solo "afoto"



Habemus, pero tengo apalabradas,

ME van a llegar mas a 34 si a alguien le interesa


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Ene 2012)

ORO:

Krugerrrand 1360
Maple 1375


Plata

Filarmonicas 27,5
Maple 27,5


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Ene 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Interesante hilo
> 
> Cambio monedas repes de 1000 pts año 1995 de la FNMT conmemorativas de los JJ.OO de Atlanta 1996. Tirada de 67.743 / 13,5 gr plata .925 proof / diámetro 33 mm con certificado
> 
> ...



_______________


----------



## japiluser (11 Ene 2012)

Necho
buenas tardes
te dejo un MP
un saludo
japi


----------



## fran69 (11 Ene 2012)

buenas noches,.
A LA VENTA:

2 Monedotes de 10 onzas Plata:
Calendario Lunar 2011 y 2012.
PRECIO: 340€ por unidad.
Gastos de envio por correo certificado 5€. por envio
Contacto: saulclement@gamil.com

un cordial saludo!!!


----------



## fran69 (11 Ene 2012)

A LA VENTA:

ORO, 

Monedas de 20 Francos; Napoleon 1852, Ceres 1851, Luis Felipe 1840, a 245€ unidad.

10 Pesos Mexico S/C 8,46 gramos oro 900 por 300€
5 Pesos Colombia, 7,99 gramos oro 917. 300€
Alfonsinas, varios años,, 310€ unidad.
Portes por correo certificado a 4€ el envio,,, o en mano, si se tercia!!
Contacto: saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (11 Ene 2012)

10 pesos oro mexico VENDIDA.


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Ene 2012)

Maples onza de oro 1360

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2012)

VENDIDAS ,, las 3 monedas de 20 Francos.
saludos


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2012)

Pues apaga la radio,, sino te interesa!!!


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Ene 2012)

Compro Krugerrands, onza y media onza, cerca de Valencia.

Un abrazo


----------



## gamusino30 (12 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Le rogaria que dejase de radiarnos sus ventas finalizadas cada vez que vende una moneda; ¿es que no puede editar el post principal como hace todo el mundo?.



Yo tambien agradeceria que la gente no publique un mensaje nuevo notificando ventas, rectificando stock o precios cada vez que su anuncio desaparece de la ultima pagina. Los mensajes se pueden condensar en unico anuncio y no hace falta hacer "ups" cada 4 horas, salvo que alguien haya fastidiado la dinamica del hilo preguntando sobre historietas o haciendo comentarios personales, como ahora.

El comprador potencial revisa las 2 - 3 ultimas paginas siempre, asi que no es necesario estar moviendo los anuncios constantemente, estan muy bien quietos y compactados, a todos nos gusta que nuestro anuncio sea el mas visible pero asi solo generamos movimientos ficticios que perjudican a otros vendedores y hace un lio a los compradores. Respetad el turno y la posicion al menos durante 24 horas.

Adenia lo comento medio en broma, pero no es tan mala idea que los anuncios oficiales estubiesen ubicados en la primera pagina, nos evitariamos tantos movimientos innecesarios. Ojo, que hacer eso seria una locura e imposible de gestionar, pero creo que se referia a esto mismo, evitar tanto movimiento redundante.

Pero tanto fran69, como inversionoro o necho deberiais mantener un anuncio fijo y editar las actualizaciones sobre ese anuncio, al menos durante 24 horas. No abrir 2 anuncios seguidos, vendo a 26, vendo a 27, tengo 30, tengo 17, vendidas al señor de la gorra. 

Fran69, miaavg tiene razon, intenta condensar las ofertas en unico anuncio y edita su estado si es necesario, armaras menos jaleo.

Es solo mi opinion.


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Ene 2012)

Joer, qué pronto se actualizan las etiquetas con las polémicas... 
Siempre me parto al leer las etiquetas


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Pero tanto fran69, como inversionoro o necho deberiais mantener un anuncio fijo y editar las actualizaciones sobre ese anuncio, al menos durante 24 horas. No abrir 2 anuncios seguidos, vendo a 26, vendo a 27, tengo 30, tengo 17, vendidas al señor de la gorra.



Yo creo que las actualizaciones de las ventas deberian ir en el mismo post en que se han realizado las ofertas. Modificandolo simplemente.

*Nueva oferta*, es interesante que aparezca como *nueva*. 
Monedas *vendidas*, en el* mismo post de oferta*.

Así me parece que todo es más claro y no se ensucia el hilo.


----------



## coleccionador (12 Ene 2012)

Actualizado en mi ultimo post de este hilo


----------



## Robespierre (12 Ene 2012)

O más fácil, a quien le guste estar poniendo mensajes mensajes cada vez que tiene una venta o lo que sea pues que se abra un tema para él sólo en vez de meterse aquí y así su tema aparecerá bien arriba cuando haya una modificación.

Por ej: Ventas Robespierre

Y ahí sólo actuaría yo y mis posibles compradores.

Se nota que es un ejemplo porque no tengo nada para vender jajajaja


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2012)

Pues Valle Inclan solo pretendia avisar de la venta de dichas piezas, para no recibir mas mails y con ello el que los posibles compradores no piensen que se las quiero vender a unos si y a otros no, pues siempre lo hago por el orden de llegada a mi mail, cuando hay varios compradores para una misma pieza.
De todas formas, ya no volvere ha hacer mas, para que puedas sintonizar con la banda mucho mas ancha, 

chao bakalaOO


----------



## gamusino30 (12 Ene 2012)

fran69 dijo:


> Pues Valle Inclan solo pretendia avisar de la venta de dichas piezas, para no recibir mas mails y con ello el que los posibles compradores no piensen que se las quiero vender a unos si y a otros no, pues siempre lo hago por el orden de llegada a mi mail, cuando hay varios compradores para una misma pieza.
> De todas formas, ya no volvere ha hacer mas, para que puedas sintonizar con la banda mucho mas ancha,
> 
> chao bakalaOO



Gracias por la aclaracion fran69, la verdad es que es un problema si surgen varios interesados y no estas al dia con los MP del foro. Solo te haciamos un comentario, nada mas. Postea como quieras hombre, pero procura editar el mismo mensaje en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2012)

A LA VENTA: ( Nuevo LOTE)

ORO: 6 monedas de 20 Francos, Napoleon,Ceres,Luis XVIII (2 und), 1 es Vrenelli Suiza, angel., precio: 250€ unidad. por correo certificado, 4€ por envio.

2 Soberanos modernos, año 1978 y82 en S/C 310 € cada una.
portes por correo certificado, 4€ el envio.
PLATA:
10 monedas de 50 Francos Francia Hercules, S/C 22€ la unidad.
2 monedas de 10 onzas Calendario Lunar II año 11 y 12. 340 la unidad.
contactos en mail: saulclement@gmail.com (PROMETO NO DECIR LO QUE VENDO)


----------



## adenia (12 Ene 2012)

Creo que el tema de la meçda de esta hebra se solucionaría si, uno de nosotros fuese administrador de esta hebra y, de vez en cuando, borrara tooodos los mensajes que no se adapten a puras compras/ventas, eliminando toda aquella morraya que encuentre, así como los mensajes de compra/venta que no se adapten a unas mínimas reglas.

De este modo, si alguien quiere publicar, y que no se le borre el mensaje, debería aceptar estos mínimos. Y además, tendría la seguridad de que no habrá después ningún mensaje, como por ejemplo, este mío, embarrunando la hebra.

¿Conocéis a algún admin del foro?


----------



## fran69 (12 Ene 2012)

Hola, buenas noches, solo queria comentar que pido disculpas publicamente al señor miaavg por mis ligeras contestaciones, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que tiene razon, el poner lo de vendido simplemente es porque muchas veces se interesan varias personas por elmismo lote, siempre respeto el orden de llegada por interesados a mi mail, el poner en el foro "vendida" simplemente es para que esos foreros que llegaron tarde a mi mail y la pieza ya se ha vendido o reservado, puedan comprovarlo por mi mensage en abierto y que quede reflejada la hora.
Asi esque reitero las disculpas, sobretodo a miaavg, y muy buenas noches.
Saludos!!


----------



## asqueado (12 Ene 2012)

Rectificar es de sabios


----------



## te-lo-vendo (12 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Creo que el tema de la meçda de esta hebra se solucionaría si, uno de nosotros fuese administrador de esta hebra y, de vez en cuando, borrara tooodos los mensajes que no se adapten a puras compras/ventas, eliminando toda aquella morraya que encuentre, así como los mensajes de compra/venta que no se adapten a unas mínimas reglas.
> 
> De este modo, si alguien quiere publicar, y que no se le borre el mensaje, debería aceptar estos mínimos. Y además, tendría la seguridad de que no habrá después ningún mensaje, como por ejemplo, este mío, embarrunando la hebra.
> 
> ¿Conocéis a algún admin del foro?



Joder monstersperculator , desde los tiempos que machacabas al capitán arteriscos ,cuando lo acusabas de censor por cerrar su hilo, y ahora vienes con lo mismo pero en diferente sentido,ahora quieres moderar el hilo,y a quien propones,a inversionhoro???:XX::Baile::XX:
Eres único monsterseperculator, y aunque lo llames hebra en vez de hilo, te seguimos reconociendo)


----------



## te-lo-vendo (12 Ene 2012)

Fran69 no es monster como pone en el tag.
A los dos los conozco en persona,Fran69 puedo decir que es buen tío aunque arriba por lo escrito no lo parezca, pero es un tío recomendable 100% y serio en tratos

A Fran una vez le pise una compra :o


----------



## adenia (13 Ene 2012)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Joder monstersperculator , desde los tiempos que machacabas al capitán arteriscos ,cuando lo acusabas de censor por cerrar su hilo, y ahora vienes con lo mismo pero en diferente sentido,ahora quieres moderar el hilo,y a quien propones,a inversionhoro???:XX::Baile::XX:
> Eres único monsterseperculator, y aunque lo llames hebra en vez de hilo, te seguimos reconociendo)



Pues tú parece que no sólo no tienes un pelo de bueno, sino que además eres tonto. Y dale vueltas al torno. Pero tío, que se pasó de rosca!!

Por favor, actualicen sus post de ventas... :o


----------



## macalu (13 Ene 2012)

Me alegro q el malentendido haya quedado arreglado
saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Ene 2012)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Joder monstersperculator , desde los tiempos que machacabas al capitán arteriscos ,cuando lo acusabas de censor por cerrar su hilo, y ahora vienes con lo mismo pero en diferente sentido,ahora quieres moderar el hilo,y a quien propones,a inversionhoro???:XX::Baile::XX:
> Eres único monsterseperculator, y aunque lo llames hebra en vez de hilo, te seguimos reconociendo)



Ya puestos, porque no dejas de decir chorradas, te quitas tu tambien el disfraz (que no es el primer multinick que utilizas) y dejas de ensuciar el hilo


----------



## Solido_borrado (13 Ene 2012)

Menudos fenomenos hay en este hilo, esto parece una telenovela colombiana :XX:


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Ene 2012)

Ala venta 2 onzas de oro Maples de canada 1340€ más envio

info@ inversionoro.es


----------



## coleccionador (14 Ene 2012)

Actualizado en mi ultimo post de este hilo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Ene 2012)

Sólo quiero decir que me ha encantado leer las peticiones de disculpas de Fran69 y Miaavg. A cualquiera se le/nos puede ir la pinza en un momento dado, pero sólo los caballeros (y las señoras, claro) tienen la capacidad de pedir disculpas. 

Emocionado estoy.


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Ene 2012)

Pongo a la venta lingote artesanal de plata de 4,3OZ por 175€ mas gastos de envio,

Adjunto Foto


----------



## tonypower (15 Ene 2012)

A la venta:

1/2 Soberano VICTORIA, oro, año 1896._____ Precio 165 €. + gastos de envio.


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Ene 2012)

*Propongo Intercambios*

Buenas

Me gustaría conseguir las monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata (Monedas de antes de los karlillos de a 12) de los años
-1995 (primera presidencia de españa de la UE)
-1996 (250 aniversario de Goya)
-1998 (Felipe II)
-1999 (Xacobeo 99)
-2000 (Carlos V)

Tambien busco (PLATA)
Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Cualquier Canguro excepto 1998 y 2006
Lunar Series: La de 2007 (Cerdo) y Cualquiera anterior menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo) que ya las tengo


Me interesan en principio esas, aunque si alguien las tiene como parte de un lote mas amplio o quiere colocar mas de un ejemplar, escucho propuestas

Las compro o intercambio por Karlillos de a 12, o bien las de 2000 de los años 97 (tengo una repe) y 94 (tengo dos repes) o puedo ofrecer tambien como intercambio (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)(PLATA):
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1) 
Kookaburra 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1) 
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) 
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1) 

Por supuesto que no plateo un intercambio 1/1, sino llegar a un arreglo segun valor de piezas. 

Todos mis tratos hasta la fecha han sido votados positivamente

Gracias


----------



## Norske (16 Ene 2012)

Vendo una Australian Nugget por 1350 euros.

Como es mi pimera operación, prefiero trato en mano en Alicante ciudad y alrededores.

Contacto por MP


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Ene 2012)

vaya tela marinera


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Ene 2012)

Cambio monedas repes de 1000 pts año 1995 de la FNMT conmemorativas de los JJ.OO de Atlanta 1996 por otras de 1000 pts. Tirada de 67.743 / 13,5 gr plata .925 proof / diámetro 33 mm con certificado


También tengo karlillos, 12 € plata del BdE claro, de todos los años, 2002 a 2010, intercambiables por las de 2000 pts; o repes de 2000 pts años 1994 y 1999 por años 95, 96 y 00

En todo cambio se ajustarían diferencias de valoración, si las hubiere, por parte de los intervinientes en el trueque de la mejor manera posible para ambos


----------



## tonypower (16 Ene 2012)

Buenas, estoy interesado en la sigiente moneda, si alguien la quiere vender que se ponga en contacto conmigo.

-Lunar II Tiger Australien 2010 1 oz SILBER


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Ene 2012)

2 onzas de oro Maple por 1350€ c/u
C

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Gt500 (17 Ene 2012)

Buenas conforeros , quería poner a la venta :

ORO:

1 Krugerrand 1300€
1 Maple Leaf 2010 1300€

PLATA: 

5 Filarmónicas de Viena 2010 a 25€/unidad
5 Kookaburras 2010 a 35€/unidad

Trato en mano en Madrid y si va bien el trato me animo a enviar tambien.Enviad privado gracias.


----------



## Atanor (18 Ene 2012)

Busco *Koalas de 2008, 2009, 2011 y 2012*

Ofrezco a cambio:
*Canada Wildlife Wolf
Canada Wildlife Grizzly
Canada Wildlife Cougar*


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Ene 2012)

*BUSCO:*
Australia Lunar Serie I: Años de 1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2007, 2009, 2010
Koalas: Años 2007 y 2008

*OFREZCO A CAMBIO:*
Australia Lunar Serie I año 2006
Australia Lunar Serie II año 2009
Australia Kookas: Años 1992, 2000, 2004 y 2011


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco monedas de las Islas Cook 1 Oz 2012 a 27,10 la unidad.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas 27,5€ solo quedan 10
y Maples 27,7€ quedan 20

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Ene 2012)

MAples 1 OZ oro año 2011 precio---> 1340€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sprinser (18 Ene 2012)

*2 x kangaroo at sunset 2010. F15 privy mark. Precio 77 euros/unidad*

Hola buenas noches,la moneda viene en su funda y caja original?
Un saludo
Sprinser


----------



## casiña (19 Ene 2012)

Sigo comprando monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos.

Precio con porcentaje por debajo de Spot. (abstener intermediarios).


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Ene 2012)

Onzas de plata,

filarmonicas : 27,5
Maples 28
Koalas 33
Eagles: 29
Britania 30

TAmbien Elefantes, año del dragon , Canguro Mareeba Rock, tambien canguro edicion de pruebas. ( estas bajo pedido)

Granalla de plata a spot 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## adenia (19 Ene 2012)

Gt500 dijo:


> Buenas conforeros , quería poner a la venta :
> 
> ORO:
> 
> ...



Le envié un MP pero no contestó. ¿Alguien ha contactado con este usuario?


----------



## seerkan (20 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> Le envié un MP pero no contestó. ¿Alguien ha contactado con este usuario?



A mi tampoco me ha contestado...:abajo:


----------



## Norske (20 Ene 2012)

Vendo lote de 5 monedas de oro del año 1990 conmemorativas del Quinto Centenario. Valores faciales de 80.000, 40.000, 20.000, 10.000 y 5.000 pesetas. Oro 999 milésimas. Todas encapsuladas, en caja original y con certificado de la FNMT. Peso total:52,22 gramos. Se venden a 40 euros/gramo. Precio total: 2088 euros (VENDIDAS)

Vendo también una maple leaf a 1300 euros (RESERVADA)

Para entrega en mano preferentemente en Alicante y provincia.

Contacto por MP


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Ene 2012)

Norske mandame un email info@inversionoro.es, me interesa la compra de las monedas

El navegador no me deja madar mesaje privado

un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Ene 2012)

Durante el fin de semana filarmonícas a 27€ año 2011 ultimas en stock.

Info@inversionoro.es


----------



## andreu (21 Ene 2012)

Estoy buscando para compra ó cambio 

moneda *bullion de 1 onza de plata .999 Panda (1989-1997) BU/Proof *en capsula original. 

Dejar Mp con precios y si puede ser fotos.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Ene 2012)

Buenas

Me gustaría conseguir las monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata (Monedas de antes de los karlillos de a 12) de los años
-1995 (primera presidencia de españa de la UE)
-1996 (250 aniversario de Goya)
-1998 (Felipe II)
-1999 (Xacobeo 99)
-2000 (Carlos V)
No me importa comprar un lote mas amplio que incluya todas las que busco

Tambien busco (PLATA)
Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Cualquier Canguro excepto 1998 y 2006
Lunar Series I: La de 2007 (Cerdo) y Cualquiera anterior menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo) que ya las tengo


Me interesan en principio esas, aunque si alguien las tiene como parte de un lote mas amplio o quiere colocar mas de un ejemplar, escucho propuestas

Las compro o intercambio por Karlillos de a 12, o puedo ofrecer tambien como intercambio (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)(PLATA):
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1) 
Kookaburra 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1) 
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) 
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1) 

Por supuesto que no plateo un intercambio 1/1, sino llegar a un arreglo segun valor de piezas. 

Todos mis tratos hasta la fecha han sido votados positivamente

Gracias


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ene 2012)

Cambio monedas repes de 1000 pts año 1995 de la FNMT conmemorativas de los JJ.OO de Atlanta 1996 por otras de 1000 pts. Tirada de 67.743 / 13,5 gr plata .925 proof / diámetro 33 mm con certificado


También tengo karlillos, 12 € plata del BdE claro, de todos los años, 2002 a 2010, intercambiables por las de 2000 pts; o repes de 2000 pts años 1994 (carterilla FNMT) y 1999 por años 95, 96, 00 y 01 ienso:

En todo cambio se ajustarían diferencias de valoración, si las hubiere, con el krause de por medio o no :: , por parte de los intervinientes en el trueque de la mejor manera posible para ambos :8:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Ene 2012)

*5 SOBERANOS*


-SE VENDE MONEDA DE ORO *5 LIBRAS INGLATERRA ORO* 1985

PESO 39,9gr / LEY 917 MLS SIN CIRCULAR, ESCASA MONEDA

PRECIO 1670 €.

PREFERIBLE ENTREGA EN MANO A SER POSIBLE, EN LA ZONA DE BURGOS O ENVIO CERTIFICADO Y ASEGURADO EN SU TOTALIDAD INCLUIDO EN EL PRECIO.


----------



## IvanLendl (22 Ene 2012)

Compro Oro, plata y monedas. He abierto un local en la estación sur de autobuses de Madrid (Méndez avaro) donde realizo la tasación. Os espero por allí!


----------



## QuepasaRey (22 Ene 2012)

IvanLendl dijo:


> Compro Oro, plata y monedas. He abierto un local en la estación sur de autobuses de Madrid (Méndez avaro) donde realizo la tasación. Os espero por allí!



Hombre...hombre..cuentenos mas...
Ahorrenos un viaje hasta mendez alvaro, a como esta comprando el gramo de oro 24k?
Si es competitivo le aseguro que sera nuestra referencia y ganara dinero en este foro.
Sin embargo...si ofrece menos que lo ya conocido :abajo:

Y bien?


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Ene 2012)

Ultimas Filarmonicas de plata 2011 a la venta por 27,50

Onzas de oro Maple Leaf 1350€ año 2011 


más informacion info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Hola Tonimontana
> 
> Podria poner una fotografia de la moneda en cuestión, es por puro placer visual.
> Aprovecho para consultarle si viene en su cajita estuche con su certificado de la Royal Mint. Muchas gracias.




Buenas tardes Miaavg, la moneda de "5 soberanos" biene suelta sin cajita ni certificado aunque si que esta encapsulada el estado es SC totalmente impecable, es una autentica preciosidad por su tamaño y el brillo.

La pequeña foto que he puesto y aunque no lo parezca es la de la moneda, para todo el que quiera fotos se las mando directamente a su mail, ya que la foto la tengo que hacer con el movil y por la calidad con la que me salen las fotos prefiero no colgarlas.

un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (22 Ene 2012)

Tengo una duda y la pongo aqui por no abrir otro hilo , poca cosa. Veo que por rachas los foreros pasan de tener el hilo paradillo , a sacar mercancia a saco. ¿ Esto se puede ver como que husmean una bajada inminente? , ¿ o es para transmutarlo en joro? 

Perdon si mi pregunta hiere sapiencias , que tampoco me extrañaria.::

Pdt. Lo de la transmutacion creo que sobra, otro::


----------



## gamusino30 (22 Ene 2012)

Esas dudas acostumbraros a plantearlas en el hilo oficial del oro y la plata. Para no desviarnos de la tematica.

En terminos generales, yo diria que es el factor cuesta de Enero. La plata se espera que comience la semana con subida. El oro creo que esta al 50% bullish & bearish.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2012)

Cambio monedas repes de 1000 pts año 1995 de la FNMT conmemorativas de los JJ.OO de Atlanta 1996 por otras de 1000 pts. Tirada de 67.743 / 13,5 gr plata .925 proof / diámetro 33 mm con certificado


También tengo karlillos, 12 € plata del BdE claro, de todos los años, 2002 a 2010, intercambiables por las de 2000 pts; o repes de 2000 pts años 1994 (carterilla FNMT) y 1999 por años 95, 96, 00 y 01 

En todo cambio se ajustarían diferencias de valoración, si las hubiere, con el krause de por medio o no , por parte de los intervinientes en el trueque de la mejor manera posible para ambos 

Además me interesan *monedas de plata "artísticas"* de las Islas Cook, Palau, Islas Vírgenes Británicas, Sierra Leona, Costa de Marfil, Somalia,...

Ofertas con fotos por MP. Gracias


----------



## coleccionador (23 Ene 2012)

V e n d i d o


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Ene 2012)

Filarmónicas plata 2011---->28€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmónicas plata 2011---->28€
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



You've got an email


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Ene 2012)

Tienes otro email

Sin problema


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Ene 2012)

Oro: 

Krugerrand 1OZ 1350
Maple 1OZ 1350


Plata

Filarmonicas 2011 27,80€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jorcrams (25 Ene 2012)

A la venta American Eagle 2011 y Filarmonicas 2011 ( tubos de 20 unidades ). Interesados MP.


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Oro:
> 
> Krugerrand 1OZ 1350
> Maple 1OZ 1350
> ...



Filarmonicas 2011 28€
Koalas 2012 34€


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Ene 2012)

Un consejo para tod@s, si quereis negociar con jorcrams verificar bien la mercancia. Ha estado intentando pasar monedas falsas en el foro y en otros sitios


----------



## andreu (25 Ene 2012)

Vendo:


- Moneda de 1 onza KIWI 2009 Nueva Zelanda de PLATA PURA ( calidad Proof ) 999/1000 
encapsulada y en el estuche de lujo original además del certificado numerado de su acuñación.

Se acuñaron Solamente 7.500 monedas !!! ...... 65 euros envio incluido


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Un consejo para tod@s, si quereis negociar con jorcrams verificar bien la mercancia. Ha estado intentando pasar monedas falsas en el foro y en otros sitios



Gracias por el aviso. Iba a pedirle precio de eagles pero...ya no
Supongo que lo que dices de jorcrams está comprobado

Perdón por la autocita pero viendo como se ponen las cosas...

*soVerano*

Hombre jorcrams...así puesto parece falso


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Ene 2012)

Eagles, británias y maples bajo pedido

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jorcrams (25 Ene 2012)

*monedas falsas?*



Eldenegro dijo:


> Un consejo para tod@s, si quereis negociar con jorcrams verificar bien la mercancia. Ha estado intentando pasar monedas falsas en el foro y en otros sitios



Que monedas falsas he vendido yo en el foro ni en ningun otro sitio? Vendi dos soberanos por aqui a un usuario ( Mollaic ) y uno de ellos decia que no era autentico, y conforme me lo dijo automaticamente le ingrese el importe abonado en su cuenta bancaria y realizo la devolucion, puedes consultarle a el si es o no cierto. Y el soberano lo compre como autentico a un usuario de ebay que su nick es etxatxo4037 y lo compre como autentico. Antes de acusar ni levantar difamaciones sobre nadie mide tus palabras y documentate bien. Mis clientes tanto compradores y vendedores por suerte no opinan como tu y comprueban que lo que me han comprado es todo autentico, de ahi su nivel de satisfaccion. La berrinchina que tienes es que las onzas se las compro a inversionoro y a otro usuario y no a ti.


----------



## jorcrams (25 Ene 2012)

*difamador*

Como no se las he comprado a el ahora dice que las que vendo son falsas. Agradeceria a los usuarios que les he vendido y comprado en el foro dijesen si las monedas recibidas son falsas. Eldenegro ya habia escuchado comentarios negativos sobre ti pero conmigo no vayas en ese plan porque yo no pierdo mi tiempo en ahora te digo ahora me dices, la justicia esta para actuar de oficio en estos casos, pero no voy a permitirle que vierta ese tipo de acusaciones sobre mi persona.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso. Iba a pedirle precio de eagles pero...ya no
> Supongo que lo que dices de jorcrams está comprobado
> 
> Perdón por la autocita pero viendo como se ponen las cosas...
> ...



http://www.ebay.es/itm/MONEDA-ORO-22-KILATES-1-SOVERANO-1879-INGLATERRA-7-98-GRAMOS-/150739276317?clk_rvr_id=309967288831#ht_1335wt_1185


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Ene 2012)

jorcrams dijo:


> Que monedas falsas he vendido yo en el foro ni en ningun otro sitio? Vendi dos soberanos por aqui a un usuario ( Mollaic ) y uno de ellos decia que no era autentico, y conforme me lo dijo automaticamente le ingrese el importe abonado en su cuenta bancaria y realizo la devolucion, puedes consultarle a el si es o no cierto. Y el soberano lo compre como autentico a un usuario de ebay que su nick es etxatxo4037 y lo compre como autentico. Antes de acusar ni levantar difamaciones sobre nadie mide tus palabras y documentate bien. Mis clientes tanto compradores y vendedores por suerte no opinan como tu y comprueban que lo que me han comprado es todo autentico, de ahi su nivel de satisfaccion. La berrinchina que tienes es que las onzas se las compro a inversionoro y a otro usuario y no a ti.





jorcrams dijo:


> Como no se las he comprado a el ahora dice que las que vendo son falsas. Agradeceria a los usuarios que les he vendido y comprado en el foro dijesen si las monedas recibidas son falsas. Eldenegro ya habia escuchado comentarios negativos sobre ti pero conmigo no vayas en ese plan porque yo no pierdo mi tiempo en ahora te digo ahora me dices, la justicia esta para actuar de oficio en estos casos, pero no voy a permitirle que vierta ese tipo de acusaciones sobre mi persona.



Pompero,

1. Yo no he hecho ninguna oferta de venta en el foro, asi que me gustaria que me dijeses que onzas has dejado de comprarme. Basicamente para enterarme yo.

2. http://www.ebay.es/itm/MONEDA-ORO-22-KILATES-1-SOVERANO-1879-INGLATERRA-7-98-GRAMOS-/150739276317?clk_rvr_id=309967288831

Te avise por email que el soberano era falso y me contaste una historia que si las habias comprado a un trabajador de un banco (tengo los emails). Aun asi tu has dicho que lo habias vendido a otro forero. Ahora lo tenias puesto a la venta en ebay hasta que "misteriosamente" tras la investigacion has cerrado la subasta. Si una persona sabe que tiene una falsificacion y continua negandolo para pasar la mercancia es culpable (por si quieres leerte el codigo penal, ya que mencionas a la justicia)

Aqui nos juntamos un grupo de personas que libremente intercambian entre ellos basandose en la confianza. A todos nos pueden colar monedas falsas. Se reconoce el error y ya esta. Tema zanjado. Si no reconocemos el error y persistimos en el entonces es un timo. No pienso consentir que un pompero rompa la confianza de los habituales del hilo pasando monedas falsas.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

O sea, recapitulando



jorcrams dijo:


> Que monedas falsas he vendido yo en el foro ni en ningun otro sitio? *Vendi dos soberanos por aqui a un usuario ( Mollaic )* y *uno de ellos decia que no era autentico,* y conforme me lo dijo automaticamente le ingrese el importe abonado en su cuenta bancaria y realizo la devolucion, puedes consultarle a el si es o no cierto.



Vende un soberano falso en el foro. Se lo devuelven porque es falso. Bien, le damos el beneficio de la duda.



olestalkyn dijo:


> http://www.ebay.es/itm/MONEDA-ORO-22-KILATES-1-SOVERANO-1879-INGLATERRA-7-98-GRAMOS-/150739276317?clk_rvr_id=309967288831#ht_1335wt_1185



Tenemos multireincidencia, o sea, sabia con certeza absoluta que era falso y lo intenta colocar en otro sitio.



jorcrams dijo:


> la justicia esta para actuar de oficio en estos casos, pero no voy a permitirle que vierta ese tipo de acusaciones sobre mi persona.



No hace falta ser muy listo para saber que estamos ante el art. 248 del CP.



> Artículo 248. Redacción según Ley Orgánica 5/2010, de 22 de junio.
> 
> 1. Cometen estafa los que, con ánimo de lucro, utilizaren engaño bastante para producir error en otro, induciéndolo a realizar un acto de disposición en perjuicio propio o ajeno.



No se, ¿que deberiamos hacer ante esta situacion?


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Pompero,
> 
> 1. Yo no he hecho ninguna oferta de venta en el foro, asi que me gustaria que me dijeses que onzas has dejado de comprarme. Basicamente para enterarme yo.
> 
> ...



Estamos todos de acuerdo, esta es una aficion entre caballeros. Jorcrams, los insultos y amenazas sobran, no queremos que circules monedas que no tengas certeza absoluta de su autenticidad y mucho menos que eches balones fuera metiendo a otros foreros.

La pregunta es ¿que has venido a hacer al foro?. Si vienes a comportarte como un caballero y asumir cualquier responsabilidad derivada de tu conducta te puedes quedar, pero si vienes con otras intenciones te recomendamos que renuncies a ello.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> O sea, recapitulando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ienso: ienso: Hacerlo público primero (lo que estamos haciendo ahora mismo) para, posteriormente, desterrar del foro al susodicho :no:

Fácil


----------



## jorcrams (25 Ene 2012)

*lo he vendido como oro no como moneda*

Vuelvo a repetir que la moneda la he vendido por su composicion ( oro de 22 kilates ) y por su peso, no he dicho ni afirmado que sea autentica ya que lo desconozco. Si pretendo vender una moneda falsa no hubiese devuelto el importe al comprador y me hubiese desentendido, pero no ha sido el caso, le abone lo que pago mas los gastos de envio aparte. Y ahora la he vendido como oro, para quien la ha comprado haga lo que quiera con ella, la funda o la tire por el retrete, pero la he vendido como oro no como moneda autentica, y como oro que es nadie puede decirme que este timando ni mintiendo. Tema zanjado por mi parte, disculpas si he dicho algo que no debiese o alguien se sienta ofendido. Pero no me parece justo que digan que vendo monedas falsas cuando no es cierto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Ene 2012)

Las que vendes "desde alemania" las envian desde alli a los compradores o te las envian a ti y tu a los compradores?

Y si acaban al spot o menos del spot tb las vas a vender aun perdiendo dinero?

saludos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Ene 2012)

Hola, se agradece que toda moneda con algun tipo de sospecha y forero se denuncie de esta forma pudiendo advertir al resto de foreros el tipo de monedas que son. Aqui el 98% de los foreros somos amantes de las monedas, de los metales o numismatica y no hay cosa mas desagradable que adquirir una moneda falsa. doy gracias a todos que sean capaces de advertir sobre la autenticidad de cualquier moneda que circule en el foro y que comparta con los de mas sus argumentos para calificar la moneda como falsa. UN SALUDO.


----------



## Takolo (26 Ene 2012)

*El que no corre, vuela*

Otro vendedor más en España: *Intereconomía*

Filarmónica de Viena - Vienna Philharmonic - Austria 1 oz Oro Puro - InterCoin

Por el torito del logo ya podeis identificar la tienda. Pero la noticia la teneis si vais a "¿Qué es Intercoin?" Aparece un viejo conocido: *Femstore Investment Corporation*, que definen como "empresa líder en el sector de la numismática en España". Este juega a todos los palos.
Que conste que no tengo ninguna relación comercial con ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Robespierre (26 Ene 2012)

Mirándo así rápido, para las monedas de plata de inversión como pone en la página se gasta unos precios un tanto altos no? Aquí en el foro se encuentran las mismas por 10-12 euros menos.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Ene 2012)

Takolo dijo:


> Otro vendedor más en España: *Intereconomía*
> 
> Filarmónica de Viena - Vienna Philharmonic - Austria 1 oz Oro Puro - InterCoin
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Las que vendes "desde alemania" las envian desde alli a los compradores o te las envian a ti y tu a los compradores?
> 
> Y si acaban al spot o menos del spot tb las vas a vender aun perdiendo dinero?
> 
> saludos.



sigo esperando contestacion de jorcrams....ienso:


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas plata a 30€
Koalas plata 34€
Maple oro 1360€
Krugerrand 1360€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas plata a 30€
> Koalas plata 24€
> Maple oro 1360€
> Krugerrand 1360€



Koalas a 24 :8: Pongame tres docenas! 

Me imagino que sera un error de tecleo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas plata a 30€
> Koalas plata 24€
> Maple oro 1360€
> Krugerrand 1360€
> ...



Tienes un MP.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Koalas a 24 :8: Pongame tres docenas!
> 
> Me imagino que sera un error de tecleo




se me ha colado un numero.. son a 34.. jeje a 24 compraba yo tambien unas centenas..


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Ene 2012)

PAra terminar las Filarmonicas del 2011 pongo a la venta a 28,50 pedido minimo tubo de 20 unidades.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Ene 2012)

*5 SOBERANOS.*


-SE VENDE MONEDA DE ORO 5 LIBRAS INGLATERRA ORO 1985

PESO 39,9gr / LEY 917 MLS SIN CIRCULAR, ESCASA MONEDA

PRECIO 1670 €.

PREFERIBLE ENTREGA EN MANO A SER POSIBLE, EN LA ZONA DE BURGOS O ENVIO CERTIFICADO Y ASEGURADO EN SU TOTALIDAD INCLUIDO EN EL 


PRECIO 1670€


.1985 Gold Five Pound (£5) Coin


ES COMO LA DE LA IMAGEN 100 X100 AUTENTICA . LA MONEDA FUE ADQUIRIDA EN UNA DE LAS MEJORES TIENDAS DE NUMISMATICA DE ESPAÑA


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 28€
Koalas 2012 32€

Krugerrand 1360€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Ene 2012)

Lingotes de oro a cotizacion Spot +0,7€ (dependiendo de la cantidad se puede mejorar )cada gramo desde 100 gramos a 1kg

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Ene 2012)

Oferta Fin de Semana 

Onzas filarmonicas año 2011 a 27,8€ minimo 20 unidades, 

un saludo,

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sprinser (28 Ene 2012)

Necho tienes un Mp!
Saludos.


----------



## Platón (28 Ene 2012)

Buenos días caballeros: a la venta otro lote de 35 k12 a 14,75 c/u.
También cambios por tubo de ASEs para aquellos que ya me han cambiado en su día o foreros de total confianza. Gracias.

NOTA: para lonchafinistas, a partir de 1 moneda, no hace falta comprar el lote. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Detalles por MP. Ya sólo quedan 35 a la venta, pero sigue abierta la posibilidad de cambiar por tubo de onzas bullion (ASEs y filarmónicas).


----------



## Uriel (28 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro tienes un MP! Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Ene 2012)

respondidos,

Pongo a la venta lingotes de 1 gramo a 45€ el lingote

infoinversionoro.es


----------



## vigobay (28 Ene 2012)

Estoy interesado para completar colección en conseguir 4 Kookaburras del 2011 ya que por despiste sólo tengo una de ese año. 

Ofrezco:

Intercambio por mismo número de kookaburras 2008 y/o 2010 (pueden ser 2 y 2 para el que quiera tener los dos años).

Intercambio posible también por 4 Pandas del 2011 para los amantes de las onzas chinas.

Saludos,

*EDITO, CAMBIO YA APALABRADO CON UN FORERO*


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> respondidos,
> 
> Pongo a la venta lingotes de 1 gramo a 45€ el lingote
> 
> infoinversionoro.es



Corrijo el precio de los lingote lo dejo en 46, los que ya os habéis interesado mantengo el precio.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Ene 2012)

a la venta
-- pumas del 2012 por 35€
--Filarmonicas a 28( los que se informaron por el anterior precio se lo manengo)
--Maple 28,5€
--Koalas 2012 33€
--Britanias 201 32€
-- Lingotes 1 gramo de oro 46e
-- KAngaroo edicion normal y proof


-- krugerrand oro 1370

Y cualquier otra moneda que querais bajo encargo
info@inversionoro.es


----------



## japiluser (29 Ene 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> a la venta
> -- pumas del 2012 por 35€
> --Filarmonicas a 28( los que se informaron por el anterior precio se lo manengo)
> --Maple 28,5€
> ...



De que año es la britania?
un saludo
japi


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Ene 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> De que año es la britania?
> un saludo
> japi



son del año 2012, todas del 2012 menos las filarmonicas del 2011

Tabien tengo Karlillos a 14 o dependiendo cantidad hasta 13,5

un saludo

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas de 1 OZ de plata 29,5€ unidad.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## viriato (30 Ene 2012)

*duros de plata*

hola a todos, dispongo de varios duros de alfonso XII y XIII y quisiera venderlos, si alguién está interesado que me lo diga, un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ene 2012)

Buenas , pongo a la venta :
25 K12 por 340e.
3 onzas troy plata mexico circuladas, 1978 y 80. 75e.
2 onzas plata pura de franco en estuche , 55e.

En mano talavera o toledo lab. Madrid sabado tarde.

Modifico, dejo los k12 en 330.
Vendida moneda de franco.

Anuncio inactivo, vendidas.


----------



## jaws (30 Ene 2012)

Hola

Añado dos monedas de plata de 1kg con estuche

900€/u







Saludos


----------



## jchopinn (30 Ene 2012)

*compro onzas plata*

Pues eso, compro onzas de plata. El precio lo tratamos en privado.
Saludos


----------



## pedrint (31 Ene 2012)

*2 x Kangaroo at Sunset 2010 F15 Privy Mark.
Tirada de 7.000 unidades*

*Precio: 74€ cada una*

 http://imageshack.us

Las doy en mano en el Vallès Occidental. También realizo envíos.


----------



## viriato (31 Ene 2012)

viriato dijo:


> hola a todos, dispongo de varios duros de alfonso XII y XIII y quisiera venderlos, si alguién está interesado que me lo diga, un saludo.



tengo 4 en BC- por 15 euros, y 2 ptas por 6 euros.(4)

además tengo 3 en bc+/mbc- por 18 euros cada uno.

y uno por 24 euros, en mbc+


----------



## Arraez (31 Ene 2012)

Vendo Kangaroo 2011, 1 OZ Oro. 1360€ + gastos de envío. Interesados MP. Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Ene 2012)

krugerrand oro 1360 mas envio.

lingotes de 1 gramo de oro, a 46€ la unidad

Filarmonicas de plata 29,5€

Maples de plata 30€

Koalas 2012 35€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Feb 2012)

Pongo a la venta:

Maples de PLata 29
Filarminucas 29
Koalas 34
Puma Canada 35
Oso Canada 35
Año del dragon somalia 35
Lingotes 1Gra oro 46€ el lingote
1/10 Panda de oro 165€ la moneda


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Tilojuro (2 Feb 2012)

Hola, tengo para vender hasta 100 monedas de plata de 5 francos franceses de 1963. Cada moneda pesa 12 gramos, conteniendo 10 gramos de plata pura. Interesados contactar por Mensaje Privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Feb 2012)

1/10 panda de oro 165€
lingote 1 grao oro 46€
Filarmonicas plata 29€
Maple plata 30€
Koalas plata 35€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (2 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias, vendo :

Krugerrand 1/10 onza de oro 2011 : 167 €
Filarmonica 1/10 onza de oro 2011 : 165 €
Ambos por 330 €

Gastos de envio aparte o recogida en mano en Madrid.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Feb 2012)

Panda 2012 1/10 160€
Filarmonicas plata 29€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## kboom (2 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes. Pongo a la venta:

Onza kookaburra 2012 a 39 € unidad.
Onza Koala 2012 a 34 € unidad.
Onza Ruanda Rinoceronte a 42 € unidad
Onza Elefante Somalia 2012 a 37 € unidad

Tambien dispongo de Karlillos en bolsita original a 14 euros.

Transferencia bancaria. Gastos envío a cuenta del comprador. Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Feb 2012)

1/10 panda oro 165€
Filarmonicas plata 29,5
Maples plata 30€
Koalas plata 34€
Pumas plata 36€


lingotes desde 1 gramo de los que se dividen en porciones a46€ unidades sueltas, mas de 1 a 45€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Cordoba (2 Feb 2012)

Necho te he enviado privado ,no se si bien, contestame estoy interesado ene alguna colección . Saludos


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2012)

*Venta monedas FNMT*

---
vendidas
---


----------



## Eldenegro (3 Feb 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Pongo a la venta dos monedas de oro de la FNMT.
> Ambas son de 200€ de facial, 99,99% de oro y 13,5 gramos de peso.
> En estado PROOF (envío fotos por privado).
> 
> ...



Hombre, si tuvieses las del Cid de 2007 todavia te hacia un cambio


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Feb 2012)

Se venden 3 estuches de monedas conmemorativas de la fnmt.

-1000 pesetas juegos paralimpicos 1996

-1000 pesetas centenario de la muerte Antonio Canovas Del Castillo.

-1 ecu Europa 1989.

Todas con su correspondiente estuche y certificado.

Precio 50 €


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Feb 2012)

lingotes de 1€ el gramo 44€ cada uno. son de los que se van dividiendo en porciones

Maples a 29
Koalasa

info@inversionoro.es


in


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2012)

*Me dejo tentar con bullion plata*



Inversionoro dijo:


> lingotes de 1€ el gramo 44€ cada uno. son de los que se van dividiendo en porciones
> 
> Maples a 29
> Koalasa
> ...



¿Koalas a cuanto?. 

¿O se te ha ido el dedo al enter o se te ha ido la olla, Inversionoro?  (saludos, dicho sea de paso). 

Por cierto, me dejaría tentar con algunas onzas de plata a buen precio. Bullion, yo siempre al grano, aunque variadas con britannias o koalas, o algo...es que cada vez me gustan más.


----------



## holdem (4 Feb 2012)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946. 1,21 oz de oro por 1550 euros, 2% por debajo del spot. También vendo karlillos a 15 euros y una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 por 20 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o Rute o envío por correo certificado.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946. 1,21 oz de oro por 1550 euros, 2% por debajo del spot. También vendo karlillos a 15 euros y una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 por 20 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o Rute o envío por correo certificado.



Pensé que ya la habías vendido...


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Feb 2012)

PLATA:

20 Filarmonicas año 2012 29€

10 Maples 2012 29,5

10 Koalas 2012 33

Kanguro Meareaba Rock 55€

4 Puma Canada 2012 35

1 Lobo Canada 2012 35


ORO

4 !/10 Panda 2012 160
50 lingotes 1gr 45€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## andreu (5 Feb 2012)

Vendo:

- BULLION 1 onza de PLATA PURA Nueva Zelanda KIWI 2009 ( calidad Proof ) 999/1000 
en encapsulada y en el estuche de lujo original además del certificado numerado de su acuñación.

Se acuñaron Solamente un máximo 7.500 monedas !!! ...... 67 euros envio incluido


----------



## Kennedy (5 Feb 2012)

Me interesan las 20 Filarmonicas y los 10 Maples


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (6 Feb 2012)

En mi opinión sería más útil dividir el hilo en dos distintos, uno para el oro y otro para la plata.


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Feb 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En mi opinión sería más útil dividir el hilo en dos distintos, uno para el oro y otro para la plata.



No estoy deacuerdo. Ahora el hilo va teniendo un movimiento bastante seguido, pero en otras epocas esta muy parado, y no digamos si hay que mantener dos hilos.

Este es el hilo de compraventa. Este tema hay que dejarlo bastante claro. Y las dudas y demas se deberian llevar a otros hilos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (6 Feb 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En mi opinión sería más útil dividir el hilo en dos distintos, uno para el oro y otro para la plata.



Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo. 

Aparte de ser un hilo para comprar y vender, una cosa lleva la otra, y probablemente somos los mismos o todos los que tocamos una y otra.


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco Onza de la Isla de Man "Angel" de 1987 por 1500€

Gracias


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (6 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias
Vendo lingote de oro Argor-Heraeus de 50 gramos por 2150€. O cambio por filarmónicas de plata u otras monedas. 
Escucho ofertas. En Madrid y en mano.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> - (3) Dragon de plata 1/2 oz (2012), encapsulada. Precio 22 euros.
> - (1) Puma de plata 1 oz (2012), privi mark ww. Precio 29,50 euros.
> ...



Mira tu mail que me quedo con algunas


----------



## warezz (6 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> - (1) Puma de plata 1 oz (2012), privi mark ww. Precio 29,50 euros.



Me puedes decir que marca lleva ese puma, porqué creo que no existe.
Si existe me alegras el día.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Feb 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Me puedes decir que marca lleva ese puma, porqué creo que no existe.
> Si existe me alegras el día.
> 
> Saludos



no, no existe, eso viene desde la primera moneda y no se si es el grabador o de la serie *W*ildlife *W*ord.


----------



## Kennedy (6 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches.
Alguien ha comprado a inverionoro?
Que tal fue la transacción?
Gracias


----------



## Xandros (6 Feb 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Alguien ha comprado a inverionoro?
> Que tal fue la transacción?
> Gracias




Aqui puedes ver las valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros. Busca las valoraciones de inversionoro y saca tus propias conclusiones. Espero que te sirva 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercamios-entre-foreros.html


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Feb 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Alguien ha comprado a inverionoro?
> Que tal fue la transacción?
> Gracias



100% de fiar, pero este es hilo para comprar y vender.



Xandros dijo:


> Aqui puedes ver las valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros. Busca las valoraciones de inversionoro y saca tus propias conclusiones. Espero que te sirva
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercamios-entre-foreros.html



Mejor pregunta alli.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Feb 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Alguien ha comprado a inverionoro?
> Que tal fue la transacción?
> Gracias



Varias veces, y siempre* PERFECTO*. Un 10.


----------



## jaws (7 Feb 2012)

Vendo dos moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos a precio de spot, 1580€







La procedencia creo que está clara xD

Envío a donde sea o en Madrid en persona.


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Feb 2012)

-- 1/10 de onza pandas 2012 oro 160€
-- ducado austria 1915 160€
-- lingote oro Fixing +1%
--lingote plata 1kg Fixing
-- lingote 1gramo oro 45€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Feb 2012)

Vendo lingote de oro Argor-Heraeus de 50 gr -1% bajo el precio de spot. Es decir 2080€. Necesito liquidez 
En mano y en Madrid


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Feb 2012)

En venta *SILVER EAGLE 2011*

Precio: 29,5 unidad minimo 20 (un tubo)


----------



## tiotoni (8 Feb 2012)

*Vendido*

Pongo en venta un variado lote de 40 monedas de plata.
3 Kookaburra (2003, 2008, 2010)
6 Maple (1989, 2002, 2008, 2009, 2009 London Bridge, 2009 Vancouver)
1 Britannia (2006)
2 American Eagle (1986 primera edición, 1991)
1 Libertad (2009)
1 Balanza (1980)
1 Filarmónica (2008 primera edición)
1 Koala (2008)
2 Panda (2009, 2009 30 aniversario)
1 cinco pesetas (1891 Alfonso Xlll)
1 cinco pesetas (1871 Amadeo l)
2 colecciones completas de las diez monedas de 12 euros.
Todas las monedas están encapsuladas.

906,7 gramos en total, (a falta de 3 oz para 1 kilo.)
Todo el lote 990 euros.
Entrega en mano en Valencia capital o norte provincia.
Fotos y mas info por privado.

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos

VENDIDO


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Feb 2012)

PLATA
--1 x Australia Kangaroo (2012eeba rock. wallabyr) "Ma (The Perth Mint) 1 oz Ag 999 @ 75,50 EUR (incluido IVA). Estado: Proof, en capsula original y con estuche + certificado. Edición de sólo 20.000 unidades!

--Pumas de Australia año 2012---->35€

--Lingote plata con mi marca (Business & commodities) 1kg a precio Spot+1%

--Filarmonicas Plata --->30€

--Britanias------------->35€

--Año del Dragon.------->65

-- Granalla plata--------->Fixing -2%

--lote de 400 karlillos a 14€



ORO.

--Lingote de oro de 1 gramo de oro Good delivery ---->46GR
..lingote de 100 gramos de oro con mara business & commodities --->4370€
--Lingote 1000gramos deo oro marca business&commodities--->42600€
--1/10 panda ---------------------------------------------->165€


----------



## jchopinn (8 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias
parece que este foro cada vez tiene mas seguidores, entre los que me incluyo.
Por cierto, un 10 para inversionoro.
Saludos a toos/as


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Buenos dias
> parece que este foro cada vez tiene mas seguidores, entre los que me incluyo.
> Por cierto, un 10 para inversionoro.
> Saludos a toos/as



¿Pero de verdad es tan dificil usar el hilo correctamente? Me cago en ros, ¿hay que hacer un mapa o es que no sabemos leer? ¿O el problema es que pasamos de buscar en el foro los hilos adecuados? No sera por que no esten correctamente agrupados.

*
Exclusivo para Compra y Venta.*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/274956-hilo-para-la-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-iii.html

*Exclusivo para Valoraciones*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aloraciones-de-intercamios-entre-foreros.html*

Cuestiones relacionadas con el ORO en general*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274971-oro-hilo-oficial-vi.html

*Cuestiones relacionadas con la PLATA en general*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274905-plata-hilo-oficial-iv.html

*Cualquier tipo de Dudas* (¿compro o no compro? ¿Esta caro? ¿es buen momento en maximos?, ¿que plusvalias pagare? ¿si la plata sube podre matar hombres lobos o sera pecado usar balas de plata?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-donde-chollos-etc-aqui-te-las-resolvemos.html

*Para chatear y hacer amigos*, para el resto MPs a los vendedores.
Guardería - Burbuja Económica

Aqui se viene a comprar y vender. Respetad la tematica que no creo que sea tan complicado.


----------



## Mininota (8 Feb 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> ORO.
> 
> --Lingote de oro de 1 gramo de oro Good delivery ---->46GR
> --Lingote de 20 gramos de oro con mi marca "Business & Comodities"-->1000€
> ...



Verás, hace mucho que no entraba en el foro, y ahora quiero comprar oro... lo de 33.000 /1000 grs es error al teclear, me imagino.
Pero te comento: 100 grs, 4.450 euros. En Orodirect lo venden a 4.463. ¿Hay algún error, o esto es lo normal?
Te pregunto porque veo que en el foro hay buenas referencias tuyas; espero que mi pregunta no moleste a nadie, perdonad si como novato meto la pata, no querría.
Saludos


----------



## necho (8 Feb 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> PLATA
> --1 x Australia Kangaroo (2012eeba rock. wallabyr) "Ma (The Perth Mint) 1 oz Ag 999 @ 75,50 EUR (incluido IVA). Estado: Proof, en capsula original y con estuche + certificado. Edición de sólo 20.000 unidades!



Inversionoro, molestate un poquito en hacer algunos cambios si vas a copiar la manera que otros publicitan sus artículos anda y no copies el texto tal cual...

Por otra parte y sin animo de iniciar polémica alguna y terminar ensuciando el hilo cosa que detesto, aprovecho para pedirte por aquí en abierto ya que lo he hecho por privado y ni caso; que por favor congregues todas tus ofertas en un solo post o mensaje. Jolín, que sólo hay que hacer un repaso hacia atrás en las páginas para darse cuenta que este hilo las páginas duran bien poco debido a la gran cantidad de mensajes que siempre estás creando por cada modificación de artículos o precios que haces.

Que todos tenemos derecho a anunciarnos, sí. Pero un poco de orden y sentido común POR FAVOR!!! Tan difícil es mantener todas las ofertas congregadas en 1 solo mensaje o post y si por A o B motivos se publica un nuevo anuncio/mensaje/oferta BORRAR los anteriores!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Feb 2012)

necho dijo:


> Inversionoro, molestate un poquito en hacer algunos cambios si vas a copiar la manera que otros publicitan sus artículos anda y no copies el texto tal cual...
> 
> Por otra parte y sin animo de iniciar polémica alguna y terminar ensuciando el hilo cosa que detesto, aprovecho para pedirte por aquí en abierto ya que lo he hecho por privado y ni caso; que por favor congregues todas tus ofertas en un solo post o mensaje. Jolín, que sólo hay que hacer un repaso hacia atrás en las páginas para darse cuenta que este hilo las páginas duran bien poco debido a la gran cantidad de mensajes que siempre estás creando por cada modificación de artículos o precios que haces.
> 
> Que todos tenemos derecho a anunciarnos, sí. Pero un poco de orden y sentido común POR FAVOR!!! Tan difícil es mantener todas las ofertas congregadas en 1 solo mensaje o post y si por A o B motivos se publica un nuevo anuncio/mensaje/oferta BORRAR los anteriores!!!



Puestos a ensuciar, repito lo dicho: 

Usar el hilo adecuadamente, cada vez que posteais en una ubicacion incorrecta estais perjudicando a todos los vendedores y compradores. Hay multiples hilos de nivel donde podeis preguntar, consultar o valorar. Y si teneis dudas sobre el precio o la descripcion, mandad un MP al vendedor.

El postear anuncios sueltos cada 4 horas es igual de molesto, ya que quitais visibilidad a otros vendedores. Obligais a los demas a republicar sus ofertas constantemente y esto se descontrola aun mas.

Hala, volved a postear de nuevo todos vuestras ofertas de venta o de compra porque ya estan perdidas en el "burbuja chat".


----------



## monedasmadrid (8 Feb 2012)

*Monedas filarmonica*

Hola buenas noches, soy nuevo pero llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro y me
he decidido a probar experiencias en esto de vender.

Tengo 5 monedas filarmónica de 1 onza de plata de 2012 y quisiera
venderlas a 29 euros la unidad
vivo en Madrid asique puedo entregar las monedas en mano, no hay problema
también las puedo enviar a cualquier parte de españa por correos si el
comprador paga los costes de envio.

Si a alguien le interesa que me mande un email a pascual.romero@hotmail.es

gracias


----------



## jchopinn (9 Feb 2012)

Compraría monedas de plata alrededor de 28 euros/onza
Saludos


----------



## xabitxabi (9 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes, ¿Alguien compra duros de plata?

Saludos


----------



## Mininota (9 Feb 2012)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ¿Alguien compra duros de plata?
> 
> Saludos



Hombre, yo, pero depende del precio....


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Feb 2012)

*Vendo*

1 x Australia Lunar I Serie 2002 Horse 2 oz. 2 dollars Plata .999 Encapsulada

No sé muy bien cuánto pedir, dado lo rara/escasa que es. Acepto ofertas y mando fotos, MPs por favor, tanto en dinero fiat como en otras onzas. Gracias


----------



## xabitxabi (10 Feb 2012)

Mininota dijo:


> Hombre, yo, pero depende del precio....



Minota tienes un MP

Saludos


----------



## monedasmadrid (10 Feb 2012)

*Monedas filarmonica*

Hola buenas noches, soy nuevo pero llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro y me
he decidido a probar experiencias en esto de vender.

Tengo 5 monedas filarmónica de 1 onza de plata de 2012 y quisiera
venderlas a 29 euros la unidad
vivo en Madrid asique puedo entregar las monedas en mano, no hay problema
también las puedo enviar a cualquier parte de españa por correos si el
comprador paga los costes de envio.

Si a alguien le interesa que me mande un email a pascual.romero@hotmail.es


----------



## Botxito (10 Feb 2012)

Hola

Tengo un lingotito de 250 Argor-Heraeus con su certificado y factura de orodirect. ¿Alguien interesado?, Euskadi y limítrofes please.


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Feb 2012)

*Liquidacion stock actual*

--12 filarmonicas 2012 29€
-- 3 filarmonicas 2011 29€
-- 3 Britannias 2012 33€
-- 5 Pumas 2012 33€
--l 1 Lobo 2011 33€
-- Elefante Somalia 2012 30€
--Elefante y dragon Somalia 33€
--lingotes 1 gr oro 45€
--Año del Drago 60€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## deara (12 Feb 2012)

*Busco en Alicante*

Hola, vivi en Alicante y desde hace algún tiempo colecciono los Karlillos de 12 y 20, pero ahora me interesaría conseguir las monedas de 2000 pesetas de todos los años para completar la colección. Si alguien tiene aquí en Alicante para no tener que pagar gastos de envio, sería mejor. Les dejo mi email: deara@adinet.com.uy Saludos a todos!


----------



## deara (12 Feb 2012)

Debí decir que VIVO en Alicante, no que viví, ja, ja...


----------



## warezz (13 Feb 2012)

Vendo 1 moneda conmemorativa de china, rara de encontrar.
Incluido box y certificado original con su coa (número).
Precio 165€ puesta en casa. Acepto contrareembolso.
Interesados MP.






















China 10 Yuan 2011 50 Aniversario WWF
Grade: *proof* 
Material: Silver
Weight: 31.10 g
Fineness: 999 ‰ (31.07 g fine)
Diameter: 40.00 mm
Mintage: *30.000*


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Feb 2012)

*Liquidacion Plata*

Quiro liquidar el stock que tengo de plata asi que os dejo los precios y unidades:

5 pumas 2012 33€
15 filarmonicas 29€
2 Año del Dragon 60€
1 Lobo 33€
3 britannias 31€
1 Elefante 30€
1 Elefante + dragon 34€
KAngaroo Proof edicion especial 69€

Lingotes oro de 1 gramo a 45€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2012)

Alguien vende a 28 euros filarmonica o similares? bullion.
Thanks


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Feb 2012)

Cajas de 500 filarmonicas a 28 unidad
Cajas de 500 Eagles a 29 unidad


tambien lotes de 100 en 100 pero sumando 20 centimos al precio anterior

La duración de la ofera es hasta mañana domingo a las 10 de la noche.

Si necesitais mmás puedo encargarlas al mismo precio solo hasta mañana



info@inversionoro.es


----------



## 123456 (19 Feb 2012)

buenas, tengo estas dos monedas, la verdad es que desconozco su valor justo para ser vendidas, tienen 27 gramos de plata pura cada moneda, he mirado en ebay y no se cuanto valen.
si alguien estuviera interesado e hiciera un precio razonable para los dos, las venderia,gracias.
mp mediante


----------



## 123456 (19 Feb 2012)

[]
Vendidas !!!!!


----------



## Ulisses (19 Feb 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Hola. Soy nuevo en el mundo de la plata y me gustaría ir introduciéndome en él a modo de conocimientos y de adquisiciones. Dejé un mensaje en otro hilo pidiendo consejo pero no obtuve repuesta, así que lo intento en este. Tengo una oferta de 8 duros de plata de 1892, 1883, 1870...algunos en buen estado y otros en menos, y la oferta es por 120 euros. ¿Creeis que es un buen precio? ¿O se está pagando menos por este tipo de monedas?
> Gracias de antemano a quien quiera contestar.




En el foro tenemos la suerte de contar con unos excelentes compañeros que son expertos en numismática. Ellos, sin ninguna duda, te podrán asesorar mejor que yo sobre el estado de las monedas y su posible valor si tienen ocasión de verlas.

Hoy la plata cotiza a 25,30 la onza troy. Por consiguiente, el valor intrínseco de cada una de esas monedas en un estado razonable de conservación (pero con alguna de las dos estrellas no visibles) sería de 18,30 euros.

Si el estado de conservación es deplorable, el precio sería inferior. Y si es aceptable y se ven bien los números de las estrellas.....serán otros foreros los que tengan que darte consejo sobre ellas.


----------



## Pmontes (19 Feb 2012)

*¿Es buen momento para comprar oro físicamente?*

Soy nuevo.
Me gustaría tener vuestra opinión sobre el comprar oro de forma física en lingotes ya sea como inversión de aquí a unos años o como refugio sobre la catástrofe financiera a la que nos cercamos.

La segunda cuestión es: ¿Será fácil venidero cuando quiera desacerté de el?

Graciaso


----------



## Bullionista (20 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches, pongo a la venta 400 monedas de 12 euros.
Son de años variados, y estan casi todas sin la fundita de plástico.
Hasta el martes; preferiblemente trato en mano, Madrid o Zaragoza, pero tambien podría ser por envío. Si se desea, tambien dispongo de alguna de 2000 pesetas en funda original.

En principio no es necesario quedarse todo el lote. 
Hacedme ofertas por privado, y si nos apañamos con el precio y la entrega las reservo.
Mando fotos también por privado.

Gracias por vuestra atención, saludos.


----------



## Mininota (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Soy nuevo.
> Me gustaría tener vuestra opinión sobre el comprar oro de forma física en lingotes ya sea como inversión de aquí a unos años o como refugio sobre la catástrofe financiera a la que nos cercamos.
> 
> La segunda cuestión es: ¿Será fácil venidero cuando quiera desacerté de el?
> ...



Opinión de un ignorante, o sea, mía:
Como inversión vete tú a saber. Vamos, como casi todas la inversiones. Siempre será mejor que las que te recomienda el bancario de turno (participaciones preferentes, planes de pensiones...)
Como refugio, creo que sí que funcionaría. Salida del euro, inflación galopante, bancos quebrados... en todos esos casos, pues "algo" va a valer el oro.
Sobre deshacerte del oro... No es en realidad tan fácil. Según como sea el oro, te lo compran las empresas tipo oro direct (pej, lingotes, monedas flor de cuño...) a un precio razonable. Si en cambio tienes el que llaman los gitanos "oro viejo y/o roto", o sea, pulseras, joyas, monedas algo trasteadas, pues ... entra en la página de Ansorena, y verás con asombro que allí puedes -si la puja no sube- comprar oro por debajo del valor del metal. Incluyendo comisiones y toda la historia. Algo raro es eso, ¿no? Imagínate cuando te toque venderlo.
Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Feb 2012)

Cajas de 500 filarmonicas por 28€ unidad.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Canadian "Alce" 2012 1 Oz Plata a 31€

Gracias


----------



## Pmontes (20 Feb 2012)

Es decir que si compro un lingote de oro, hoy. 
¿Podré sin problemas venderlo mañana?
Entre el precio de venta y de compra, veo que las casas de compra-venta tienen unos diferenciales no depreciables...
La rentablilidad, al menos tendría que subir muy por encima de estos diferenciales.

Por otro lado, para un inexperto: ¿Que garantías debo pedir a la hora de comprar oro en lingotes para que no me estafen???

Gracias.




Mininota dijo:


> Opinión de un ignorante, o sea, mía:
> Como inversión vete tú a saber. Vamos, como casi todas la inversiones. Siempre será mejor que las que te recomienda el bancario de turno (participaciones preferentes, planes de pensiones...)
> Como refugio, creo que sí que funcionaría. Salida del euro, inflación galopante, bancos quebrados... en todos esos casos, pues "algo" va a valer el oro.
> Sobre deshacerte del oro... No es en realidad tan fácil. Según como sea el oro, te lo compran las empresas tipo oro direct (pej, lingotes, monedas flor de cuño...) a un precio razonable. Si en cambio tienes el que llaman los gitanos "oro viejo y/o roto", o sea, pulseras, joyas, monedas algo trasteadas, pues ... entra en la página de Ansorena, y verás con asombro que allí puedes -si la puja no sube- comprar oro por debajo del valor del metal. Incluyendo comisiones y toda la historia. Algo raro es eso, ¿no? Imagínate cuando te toque venderlo.
> Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Le he pedido a mi dtor. de oficina de banco que me consiga monedas de plata de 12 €.
> Me pregunta si las quiero conmemorativas.
> Antes de responderle, quisiera informarme un poco:
> ¿Tienen mayor valor las conmemorativas que las que no lo son?
> ...



*Tu sabes leer? Lo digo porque te pasas por el forro de los cojones el titulo del hilo....*


----------



## sprinser (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Le he pedido a mi dtor. de oficina de banco que me consiga monedas de plata de 12 €.
> Me pregunta si las quiero conmemorativas.
> Antes de responderle, quisiera informarme un poco:
> ¿Tienen mayor valor las conmemorativas que las que no lo son?
> ...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/283312-comprar-monedas-plata-bde-hilo-oficial-3-a-10.html


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Feb 2012)

necho dijo:


> De verdad eh, entre los pomperos toca pelotis, los que se ponen a seguirle el rollo y el que divide su oferta en multiples mensaje-anuncios os quereis cargar este hilo. Ya llevamos 4 páginas de foro-chat y todos a vuestra bola (incluyendome a mí que me pongo a contestar también ). Mi anuncio ya se quedó 4 páginas atrás pero si lo relanzo entonces se me acusaría de querer protagonismo. Qué se hace entonces?
> 
> Se necesita un moderador pero ya para este sub-foro o por lo menos para este hilo!!!! :vomito:
> 
> Bueno, avisadme cuando se haya creado una nueva página y así aprovecho y relanzo mi anuncio . Gracias.



Spam, la solucion es el Spam. Nadie te va a volver a acusar de querer protagonismo, ya hay consenso. Este hilo esta condenado al desorden. El que quiera que haga spam pero que agrupe toda sus ofertas en un unico mensaje y a ser posible que borre la oferta anterior para no llevar lugar a equivocos en cuanto a precio o cantidades.

Postea de nuevo tu oferta necho y todos los que hayais perdido visibilidad haced lo mismo.


----------



## Platón (20 Feb 2012)

bueno caballeros, puestos chatear y viendo que la mierdaplata circula mucho últimamente (ver masterbullion) saco a la venta lote de 25 k12s a 14 euros la unidad.
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Saludos y disfruten del carnaval (los que puedan)

Oferta valida hasta las 23.59 de hoy


----------



## holdem (20 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946. 1,21 oz de oro por 1550 euros, 2% por debajo del spot. También vendo karlillos a 15 euros y una moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 por 20 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o Rute o envío por correo certificado.



Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos


----------



## quaver (20 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos



Enhorabuena ;-)


----------



## Socrates81 (20 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches. Pongo a la venta las siguientes onzas de plata:

1 Filarmónica 2011 (sin encapsular) 29 Eur.
1 Ark Noah 2011 (sin encapsular) 29 Eur.
1 Wildlife Canada 2012 (Cougar) (sin encapsular) 30 Eur.
1 SilverEagle 2011 (sin encapsular) 29 Eur.
1 Kookaburra 2012 (encapsulada) 34 Eur.

Se venden de forma individual, o bien el conjunto de las 5 por 140 Eur.
La forma de pago sería mediante transferencia bancaria y los gastos de envío (certificado) a cargo del comprador.

Saludos.

Monedas apalabradas.


----------



## pep007 (20 Feb 2012)

jo, momento historico, han vendido la moneda de burbuja.info

Enhorabuena Holdem!

presiento que algo va a pasar...


----------



## Bullionista (20 Feb 2012)

Edito para borrar mi oferta, ya está adjudicada; trato realizado en mano con un forero que prefiere permanecer en el anonimato, todo perfecto con él.


----------



## lcdbop (21 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos



Ya era hora.

Un saludo.


----------



## Palasaca (21 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos




Dedicado a holdem:


----------



## opilano (21 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos



Se nos va una clásica del foro. Buen viaje!


----------



## ProfePaco (21 Feb 2012)

compro krugerrand o medio krugerrand a foreros que vivan cerca de Valencia para entregar en mano.

contacto por privado.


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2012)

pep007 dijo:


> jo, momento historico, han vendido la moneda de burbuja.info
> 
> Enhorabuena Holdem!
> 
> presiento que algo va a pasar...



Me autocito, esto esta palote, palote

Esta señal de compra a superado todos los análisis chart.


----------



## Mininota (22 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos



Enhorabuena y esas cosas; pero total un añito largo... no ha sido para tanto, digo yo; si estuvieras vendiendo un piso llevarías bastante más.
Prueba de que el oro SI que se vende...


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Feb 2012)

Kookaburras 34€ unidad

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Feb 2012)

ME tiene que llegar lote de filarmonicas,

puedo dejarlas a 28,50 minimo 50 unidades

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Feb 2012)

Vendo:

*2 dollars 2 oz Silver .999 Proof 2002 Australia Lunar I Year*












Precio: De acuerdo con

moneda en ebay

moneda en ebay 2

moneda en ebay 3

*197 euros*

Detalles y/o más información, si cabe, por MP

Gracias


----------



## mc_toni (22 Feb 2012)

holdem dijo:


> Vendida la moneda de 50 pesos



Enhorabuena holdem!


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Feb 2012)

-se venden *CANGUROS 2012*

precio: 45€ unidad


-moneda de 10 oz *MAPLE LEAF 1998* "10 ANIVERSARIO"

viene en estuche de piel con una placa en plata 925 como certificado, escasa por su pequeña tirada de 13500

precio 400€
http://www.ebay.es/itm/1998-CANADA-...s_World_RL&hash=item23126f38a7#ht_2468wt_1396




Canadian Silver Maple Leaf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


IDENTICA A LA DEL ENLACE


----------



## japiluser (22 Feb 2012)

panda 2012


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Feb 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> ME tiene que llegar lote de filarmonicas,
> 
> puedo dejarlas a 28,50 minimo 50 unidades
> 
> ...



Se mantiene el precio hasta mañana a las 10 de la mañana


----------



## Dreomo (23 Feb 2012)

pongo a la venta:
oro
*krugerrand 2011 1Oz 1370€
*4 Soberanos 325€
*panda china 1/10 Oz 1988 VENDIDA
plata
*20 filarmonicas 2011 28.50€
*30 pandas china 2011 en capsulas originales. 36.50€
GASTOS DE ENVIO NO INCLUIDOS
interesados envió fotos por privado.


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Feb 2012)

Lote de 10 kookaburras x 330€ más gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## motoendurero (23 Feb 2012)

podría poner a la venta cerca de 3000€ en monedas(eagles, libertad 1,2 y 5 oz, filarmonicas..)

Pero depende del precio que "me se" ofrezca.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Feb 2012)

Para darle un toque diverso al hilo, ofrezco







*Real de a ocho y real de a 4 de Felipe III* Plata, por supuesto.

*Precio: 150 €*

También

*8 reales 1819 Fernando VII ceca Méjico: Peso 26,9 gr Plata .900*

*Precio: 60 €*

Fotos de todo esto en

8R + 4R FelipeIII y 8R Fernando VIII
Hacia el final del post

*Duros variados. 25 gr Ag .900*












*Precio: 19 €* A precio de la plata que llevan

Y, por supuesto, las monedas de 12 euros que necesitéis a 14,45 €

Además, sigo vendiendo:

*2 dollars 2 oz Silver .999 Proof 2002 Australia Lunar I Year*












Precio: De acuerdo con

moneda en ebay

moneda en ebay 2

moneda en ebay 3

*197 euros*

*Detalles y/o más información, si cabe, por MP*

_Gracias_


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Feb 2012)

Pumas 2012 a 34€ unidad

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Feb 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Lote de 10 kookaburras x 330€ más gastos de envio
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



las monedas ya estan vendidas, si alguno quiere más s epueden encargar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Feb 2012)

Oro
- 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 155 euros.
- 1/10 nugget (2011) - Precio 155 euros.


----------



## shark91 (27 Feb 2012)

Gt500 dijo:


> Buenas conforeros , quería poner a la venta :
> 
> ORO:
> 
> ...



yo soy de Madrid y me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo.Mandame tu teléfono. gracias


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Feb 2012)

shark91 dijo:


> yo soy de Madrid y me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo.Mandame tu teléfono. gracias



Este no es el hilo adecuado, pero llevo esperando noticias de *Gt500* 3 semanas. Vas a tener difícil conseguir su teléfono.

Perdón por el offtopic pero me ha parecido que venía al caso hacer el comentario sobre *Gt500...un forero fantasma o multinick* 

Edito:

Añadidas entradas en el hilo correspondiente

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercamios-foreros-32.html#post5881343


Saludos


----------



## seerkan (27 Feb 2012)

Hola, yo quede con GT500 y le compré las Filarmónicas, tengo su telefono y le he mandado un par de mensajes diciéndole que había gente interesada en sus monedas, pero no me ha contestado...

No es multinick, simplemente entro para vender una monedas y sacar un dinerillo... o eso me dijo.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Feb 2012)

Se venden 5 pumas 35€ unidad

Info@inversionoro.es


Lingotess de 1gramos de of 35€


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Feb 2012)

*Oro
- 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 150 euros + 5€ de envio*


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco:

Combibar 50 gramos divisible por 2220€

Lingotes Degussa 10 gr por 440€

Portes incluidos

Unidades limitadas.

Gracias


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Feb 2012)

-Se venden:

-*CANGURO 2008*(Reg Mombassa) PRECIO---70€ *vendida:*

-*CANGURO 2009*(Ken Done) *-VENDIDA-*




-se venden lote de 5 unidades CANGUROS 2012

precio: 230€ (en su capsula origuinal)


----------



## musu19 (1 Mar 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí asi que aprovecho para presentarme....

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata o oro que salgan bien de precio (para empezar a coleccionar un joven)
También me gustaría saber si hay algún hilo abierto para aprender sobre este mundo

las gracias de antemano!


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Mar 2012)

Esto es un hilo de compraventa. Las dudas a los hilos que estan en este mismo subforo o en los hilos oficiales que se encuentran en el principal. La pagina web de Atanor que esta en mi firma es otro sitio altamente recomendable.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (2 Mar 2012)

*Monedas a la venta*

Pongo a la venta :
:.................

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Mar 2012)

Filarmonicas a 29 pedido minimo 100 uinidades

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (5 Mar 2012)

Oro 1/10

-Maple Canada año 1989- 155€
-Eagle USA - 155€
-Britannia UK año 1987- 155€

Oro 1/4

-Eagle USA año 2012- 380€
-Britannia UK año 1989- 380€
-Maple Canada año 1994-380€
-Nugget canguro Australia año 1993- 380€

Serie Lunar I

-Tigre 1998, 1/10 onza de oro- 215€
-Serpiente 2001, 1/10 onza de oro- 215€

Serie Lunar II

-Year off the rabbit 2011, 1/10 onza de oro- 165€

Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador. Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar MP.


----------



## tonypower (5 Mar 2012)

......................


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Mar 2012)

necho dijo:


> _Cambios en esta edición:
> - Añadida Kangaroo 2010 "High Relief" (The Perth Mint). Edición de sólo 20000 unidades! Moneda exclusiva y escasa! Ver abajo para más detalles.
> _
> _Significado de las abreviaciones que definen el estado de las moneda:
> ...



Buenos dias,existen dos emisiones diferentes de esta moneda.¿Puedes especificar si realmente estas ofertando  Monedas de Plata de 625 milesimas y Cobre de 375 milesimas, con un peso de 16 g. y un diámetro de 32,5 mm o por otro lado intentas vender monedas de Cuproniquiel (CuNi25) con un peso de 14 g. y un diámetro de 32,5 mm.?

Si son de CUPRO/NIQUEL ,por favor ,modifica tu oferta ya que esas monedas no tienen ningun contenido en plata.

Monedas Alemania 10

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Mar 2012)

ACTUALIZO ANUNCIO:


Se ponen a la venta las siguientes oz. canguro

(1) *CANGURO 2008* 70€ vendida

(1) *CANGURO 2009* 70€

(1) *CANGURO 2010* 60€ vendida



*precio por unidades (todas en su capsula original) 


*ORO*

-Alfonso XII 1981 EBC- 310€


-cualquier consulta por privado.


----------



## opilano (7 Mar 2012)

kboom dijo:


> Estoy interesado en adquirir 1/2 onzas de plata, hasta 50 dependiendo del precio. Interesados por MP. Gracias.



Quizas te podrian interesar los k12s, ¿no crees?.
16,65gr de plata y seguro facial por algo mas de 13 euros en el hilo de compraventa de karlillos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...id-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-41.html


----------



## Dekalogo10 (10 Mar 2012)

*compraría algo...*

uno entra y mira ....y no es que haya mucha oferta, vamos. ienso: (bullion, of course).


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Mar 2012)

Venta Onza oro: Panda 1988 precio 1400€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## mk73 (11 Mar 2012)

*moneda Francia*

buenos dias,

pongo en venta moneda de circulación en Francia, 100 euro. Tirada de sólo cincuenta mil monedas.
Para más detalles, mandarme privado. Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Mar 2012)

Año del dragon plata 60€

pumas canada 35€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## BOMOKO (11 Mar 2012)

SE VENDE MONEDA 50 PESOS MEXICANO DE 37,5 GR DE ORO PURO.1821-1945
Precio venta 30 euros menos que en Munsters, envío fotos en privado.
Entrega en mano en Madrid, enviar privado


----------



## activex (11 Mar 2012)

*En venta*

Hola foreros pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de ORO....

- VERSAILLES 5€ - 0,5Grs.
- EUROPA 5€ - 0,5Grs.

Ambas 2 monedas adquiridas en la pagina oficial de la monnaie de Paris donde las podeis visualizar Monnaie de Paris - Ici, on frappe la monnaie et les esprits

- Serie Campeones del mundo SUDAFRICA 2010 20€ - 1,24Grs.
- Serie joyas numismaticas II 20€ - 1,24Grs.
- Serie joyas numismaticas I AUREO ROMANO 20€ - 1,24Grs.

Ambas 3 monedas aquiridas a traves de la pagina oficial FNMT donde las podeis visualizar Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Emisiones 2010

- EUROS REGIONS 200€ 4Grs. ( 2 monedas )

Ambas 2 monedas adquiridas en la pagina oficial de la monnaie de Paris donde las podeis visualizar Monnaie de Paris - Ici, on frappe la monnaie et les esprits

- NAPOLEON 1855A 6,45Grs.

Esta moneda adquirida en CoinInvestDirect.com - Buy Gold and Silver online y donde las podeis visualizar en Editions Victor Gadoury

Todas con sus correspondientes facturas osea LEGALES , escucho ofertas, gracias.


----------



## BOMOKO (11 Mar 2012)

*Bomoko*



BOMOKO dijo:


> SE VENDE MONEDA 50 PESOS MEXICANO DE 37,5 GR DE ORO PURO.1821-1945
> Precio venta 30 euros menos que en Munsters, envío fotos en privado.
> Entrega en mano en Madrid, enviar privado



VENDIDA

A finales de semana conseguiré dos o tres pesos mexicanos más, interesados en comprar a precio Munster, contactar por privado, saludos


----------



## duval81 (11 Mar 2012)

BOMOKO dijo:


> VENDIDA
> 
> A finales de semana conseguiré dos o tres pesos mexicanos más, interesados en comprar a precio Munster, contactar por privado, saludos



Joer qué rápido! Con lo que tardó en venderse una igual en el foro...


----------



## tonypower (11 Mar 2012)

.....................


----------



## BOMOKO (11 Mar 2012)

*Bomoko*



duval81 dijo:


> Joer qué rápido! Con lo que tardó en venderse una igual en el foro...



El entregar en mano y en Madrid, no es lo mismo que ir a Cordoba o hacer la transferencia sin ninguna garantía, y menos como en mi caso siendo un vendedor novel


----------



## chak4l (12 Mar 2012)

Actualizo precios, vamos que estamos de rebajas !!! ::

Oro 1/10

-Maple Canada año 1989- 155€
-Eagle USA - 155€
-Britannia UK año 1987- 155€

Oro 1/4

-Eagle USA año 2012- 375€
-Britannia UK año 1989- 375€
-Maple Canada año 1994-375€
-Nugget canguro Australia año 1993- 375€

Serie Lunar I

-Tigre 1998, 1/10 onza de oro- 210€
-Serpiente 2001, 1/10 onza de oro- 210€

Serie Lunar II

-Year off the rabbit 2011, 1/10 onza de oro- 160€

Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Todas las monedas en capsula o plastico protector y en impolutas condiciones.
Precios negociables a partir de 4 piezas
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar MP.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2012)

*Oro
- 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 150 euros + 5€ de envio*


----------



## adimora (12 Mar 2012)

un saludo a todos/as en este mi primer post, he entrado en varias secciones y lo encuentro muy interesante. 

cansado de los precios abusivos que piden por las onzas de plata en la plaza mayor de madrid, probaré suerte aqui para ir completando la colección.

Estaria interesado en las siguientes todas de 1 onza del 2012 en plata

Libertad Mexico
liberty usa
koala
panda
britannia
maple 

un saludo


----------



## pedrint (16 Mar 2012)

Pongo a la venta:

(3) koala 2011 nueva y encapsulada a 32,50€/u
(1) Kookaburra 1995 nueva y encapsulada a 34,50€ *(Reservada)*
(3) Arca de Noe 2011 nueva y encapsulada a 31,30€/u
(2) Kangaroo at sunset 2010 encapsulada y en caja original a 72€/u

Preferible entrega en mano en el Vallès Occidental. Para cualquier consulta enviar MP.


----------



## kboom (16 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches, a la venta:

(1) 1 oz plata Kookaburra 2012 (encapsulados)---------35 euros unidad.
(2) 1 oz Koala 2012 (encapsulado)------------------------- 32,69 euros unidad.
(1) 1 oz. Elefante Somalia 2012------------------------------34 euros unidad.
(1) 1 oz Rinoceronte Ruanda 2012--------------------------38,7 euros unidad.


Lote de 150 Karlillos plastificados a 13,70 euros unidad.

Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador. Pago por transferencia o contrareembolso (aunque en este caso el comprador también debe hacerse cargo de los gastos del giro postal). Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Mar 2012)

--Año del dragon 58€
-- pumas de canada 34€
-- Alephant y drangon smayland 38€
-- lingotes de 1 gramo de oro 46€
-- cajas 500 filarmonicas 29€ cada una

Lingote 1kg plata Spot´+ 1%
Granalla plata 1 kg Spot


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Mar 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Si algun forero se está aficionando a las onzas premium, tengo unas cuantas repetidas que podría intercambiar (pagando diferencias claro, u ofreciendo mas de una unidad por otra mas valiosa) por otras que me hacen falta.
Las que BUSCO, tambien las compraría (mandar precio por MP) si alguien las tiene a la venta ( pero las mias solo las ofrezco en principio como parte de un intercambio, ojo) 

Las monedas que ofrezco son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Lunar Series I : Cualquiera menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo)
Cualquier Britannia menos 99, 2011 y 2012


Interesados contactar por MP.


----------



## joselin (19 Mar 2012)

*Vendo monedas de palata de 100 pesetas de 1966.*

Vendo 20 monedas de plata de 100 pesetas de 1966. Juntas o por separado. Acepto ofertas. Mi msn es "ananiaslapaloma@hotmail.com."


----------



## zakarias (19 Mar 2012)

Compro cartuchos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc a 26,5€ oz , interesados contactar por MP.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Mar 2012)

Si a alguno le interesa comprar alguna onza de oro en valencia que me contacte por MP y me diga que busca. Todas mis referencias de ventas anteriores positivas en el hilo de valoraciones.

Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Pandas 2012 1 Oz plata a 34,90€

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ofrezco Pandas 2012 1 Oz plata a 34,90€
> 
> Un saludo



Precio cojonudo!! Tiene privi (Pa quien decia que no bajarian de 40€ la oz... XD)


----------



## chak4l (21 Mar 2012)

Serie Lunar I

-Tigre 1998, 1/10 onza de oro- 200€
-Serpiente 2001, 1/10 onza de oro- 200€

Serie Lunar II

-Year off the rabbit 2011, 1/10 onza de oro- 155€


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Mar 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 28€ unidad hasta agotar stock

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## zakarias (23 Mar 2012)

Compro cartuchos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc a 26€ oz , interesados contactar por MP.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Mar 2012)

zakarias dijo:


> Compro cartuchos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc a 26€ oz , interesados contactar por MP.



Yo también.


----------



## asqueado (23 Mar 2012)

Pongo en conocimiento de todos los interesados, que ha salido al mercado un articulo nuevo, en concreto un tester, que es el sistema mas rapido para comprar y tasar oro con confianza, simplemente hay que tocar la pieza con la punta del lapiz y el led indicara el quilataje, se trata de un comprobador de oro Golg tester GT-5000
Caracteristicas tecnicas
- El sistema más rápido de comprar y tasar oro con confianza.

- El comprobador de oro electrónico manual más fácil de usar.

- Nº 1 de ventas en USA.

- Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10K a 24K.

- Analiza Platino.

- Es capaz de indentificar joyas bañadas en oro (Flash).

- Resultados de prueba inmediatos. No es necesario esperar entre pruebas.

- Simplemente hay que tocar la pieza con la punta del lápiz y el LED indicará el quilataje.

- La punta del lápiz puede llevar a cabo hasta 5000 pruebas si se utiliza adecuadamente

- No hace falta gel. Ni productos químicos. Ni ácidos peligrosos.

- Compacto y portátil. Pila alcalina de 9V y transformador 220V.
foto:
FAMILIA TOQ





.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Mar 2012)

zakarias dijo:


> Compro cartuchos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc a 26€ oz , interesados contactar por MP.



caja de 500 a 27,3 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## asqueado (24 Mar 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por compartir y informarnos de ellos; me gustaria preguntarle unas pequeñas dudas:
> 
> ¿Además de comprobar la pureza del Oro y Platino puede tambien con otros metales como p.e. plata?.
> 
> ...



No hay de que, aqui estamos para ayudarnos unos a otros. La plata no la puede comprobar, solo oro y platino, es un producto novisimo, y pienso que por el precio que tiene estoy convencido que sustituira a los clasicos acidos de toque, cada dia sacan nuevos artilugios para que no estafen a nadie.
te pongo un mp.


----------



## chak4l (24 Mar 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por compartir y informarnos de ellos; me gustaria preguntarle unas pequeñas dudas:
> 
> ¿Además de comprobar la pureza del Oro y Platino puede tambien con otros metales como p.e. plata?.
> 
> ...



Lo he visto en varias paginas web por 450 €

GOLD TESTER GT-5000 ANALIZAR ORO - tienda.almacenes-esteban.com


----------



## asqueado (24 Mar 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Lo he visto en varias paginas web por 450 €
> 
> GOLD TESTER GT-5000 ANALIZAR ORO - tienda.almacenes-esteban.com



Si efectivamente su precio de PVP es de 450 euros + iva, este tester va a ayudar mucho a los comerciantes y compradores de dicho metal, para evitar muchas de las estafas que existen ahora.



.


----------



## japiluser (24 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Yo también.



Y ................yo!


----------



## zakarias (24 Mar 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> caja de 500 a 27,3
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Si te interesa a 26€/oz me la quedo


----------



## gurrumino (24 Mar 2012)

El tester podia ser la panacea en los compro-oro por que hay cada inutil en la ventanilla.... .


----------



## asqueado (24 Mar 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> El tester podia ser la panacea en los compro-oro por que hay cada inutil en la ventanilla.... .



Es que se lo hacen para poderte engañar mejor.



.


----------



## Norske (27 Mar 2012)

A la venta un krugerrand y una nugget. Juntas o por separado. 1295 euros cada una. Gastos de envío aparte. 

Contacto por MP. Posibilidad de entrega en mano en la provincia de Alicante.


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco estas nuevas monedas de 1 kilo con formato cilíndrico y con caja de madera para 5 kilos.
Unidades limitadas ahora mismo 4401€ cada caja.

Gracias

PD: Si algun MAJOR DEALER del MUNDO MUNDIAL tiene alguna duda de su autenticidad por favor no dude en postear.


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Mar 2012)

Buenas
Si alguien quiere aprovechar para comprar alguna/s onza/s, o monedas mas pequeñas de ORO (soberanos o Napoleones) si me dice que busca le hago oferta. En Valencia en Mano o sino por Seur o similar. 
Todos mis votos son favorables en el hilo de valoraciones


----------



## pepsi (28 Mar 2012)

*Vuelvo a vender otro lingote*

Pues eso, despues de haber vendido hace tiempo uno en mano en Asturias, quiero deshacerme de este otro lingote.

Lingote de oro de 10gr sempsa, con factura y certificado de autenticidad.
Me interesaría venderlo en mano en Asturias aunque no descarto enviarlo. ¿Alguien interesado?

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Mar 2012)

lingotes de plata de 1 kg a precio Fixing +1%

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## vigobay (29 Mar 2012)

Bueno, para animar el hilo y de paso revolver un poco "cerebros" de los parámetros tradicionales ahí va una propuesta un tanto friki:

Cambio Karlillos por Bitcoins al precio de compra del hilo bid-ask. No sé si entre nuestros lectores hay poseedores de estas monedas virtuales pero si está interesado algún forero en hacer esta transacción diferente MP por favor ya que quiero ser poseedor de unas cuantas.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## Gallina (29 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Bueno, para animar el hilo y de paso revolver un poco "cerebros" de los parámetros tradicionales ahí va una propuesta un tanto friki:
> 
> Cambio Karlillos por Bitcoins al precio de compra del hilo bid-ask. No sé si entre nuestros lectores hay poseedores de estas monedas virtuales pero si está interesado algún forero en hacer esta transacción diferente MP por favor ya que quiero ser poseedor de unas cuantas.
> 
> Saludos metaleros



¡¡¡Maadre miiiia!!! Perdón por el offtopic pero cada día alucino más con el foro...
¡Me has dejado K.O.!

Bitcoin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Yo no tengo ni idea de si todo lo que pone ahí es cierto, porque la mayoría ni lo entiendo :8:

:cook:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Bueno, para animar el hilo y de paso revolver un poco "cerebros" de los parámetros tradicionales ahí va una propuesta un tanto friki:
> 
> Cambio Karlillos por Bitcoins al precio de compra del hilo bid-ask. No sé si entre nuestros lectores hay poseedores de estas monedas virtuales pero si está interesado algún forero en hacer esta transacción diferente MP por favor ya que quiero ser poseedor de unas cuantas.
> 
> Saludos metaleros



Virgen Santa! o. Bastante friki sí es, jeje. 

Hay alguna definición que lo aclare mejor?

*De la wikipedia:
*Bitcoin es una moneda electrónica descentralizada concebida en 2009 por Satoshi Nakamoto. El nombre se aplica también al software libre diseñado por el mismo autor para su gestión y a la red P2P de la que consta. Al contrario que la mayoría de las monedas, Bitcoin no depende de la confianza en ningún emisor central, sino que recurre a una base de datos distribuida en varios nodos de una red P2P para registrar las transacciones y utiliza la criptografía para proveer funciones de seguridad básicas, tales como garantizar que las bitcoins solo puedan ser gastadas por su dueño, y nunca más de una vez.

El diseño de Bitcoin permite poseer y transferir valor anónimamente. Las monedas pueden ser guardadas en cualquier ordenador en la forma de un archivo "monedero", o custodiadas por un tercero que ofrezca el servicio de almacenar ese tipo de archivos. En cualquiera de los casos, las bitcoins pueden ser enviadas por medio de Internet a cualquiera que tenga una "dirección Bitcoin". La topología P2P de Bitcoin y la ausencia de administración central hacen imposible para cualquier autoridad, gubernamental o de otro tipo, la manipulación del valor de las bitcoins, siendo imposible aumentar su cantidad arbitrariamente para generar inflación.1

Bitcoin es una de las primeras implementaciones del concepto llamado criptomoneda, descrito por primera vez en 1998 por Wei Dai en la lista de correo electrónico Cypherpunk.2


----------



## vigobay (29 Mar 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¡¡¡Maadre miiiia!!! Perdón por el offtopic pero cada día alucino más con el foro...
> ¡Me has dejado K.O.!
> 
> Bitcoin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...





Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Virgen Santa! o. Bastante friki sí es, jeje.
> 
> Hay alguna definición que lo aclare mejor?
> 
> ...



Bueno, parece que la friki-propuesta cumple su función y os ha hecho interesaros por otro tipo de moneda que no es fiat ni metal. Sigue estando en pié y de todos modos la mejor información aparte de la que pone muy acertadamente Dekalogo es la de la página web de referencia en España sobre bitcoin en español

Yo ya he vendido onzas de plata aceptando pagos por moneybookers y ahora estoy tanteando el tema del bitcoin que además es una moneda que tiene un componente especulativo y probablemente aumente mucho su valor por las restricciones que tiene en su creación. Pero ojo, que no me desprenderé nada más que de unas docenas de karlillos para hacer el experimento si es que sale la transacción. Aunque sea off-topic y yo no tenga que ver con la web si es bueno que os lo veáis la web porque vete tu a saber si en dos años es un método de pago muy usado en este mismo foro.

Andorrano, Necho, Fran69, etc... plantearos lo de aceptar Bitcoins como forma de compra-venta que puede ser el futuro.


----------



## fran69 (30 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la friki-propuesta cumple su función y os ha hecho interesaros por otro tipo de moneda que no es fiat ni metal. Sigue estando en pié y de todos modos la mejor información aparte de la que pone muy acertadamente Dekalogo es la de la página web de referencia en España sobre bitcoin en español
> 
> Yo ya he vendido onzas de plata aceptando pagos por moneybookers y ahora estoy tanteando el tema del bitcoin que además es una moneda que tiene un componente especulativo y probablemente aumente mucho su valor por las restricciones que tiene en su creación. Pero ojo, que no me desprenderé nada más que de unas docenas de karlillos para hacer el experimento si es que sale la transacción. Aunque sea off-topic y yo no tenga que ver con la web si es bueno que os lo veáis la web porque vete tu a saber si en dos años es un método de pago muy usado en este mismo foro.
> 
> Andorrano, Necho, Fran69, etc... plantearos lo de aceptar Bitcoins como forma de compra-venta que puede ser el futuro.



Precisamente le estaba yo dando vueltas al tema de las bitcoins,, me gusta este tipo de moneda alternativa y sus parametros, asi como la no libre creacion de ellas,, de momento el problema que le veo, el de siempre,, los carroñeros del sistema,,, GOBIERNOS Y LA BANCA ,,, ya estan viendo de que manera meterle mano,!!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Mar 2012)

fran69 dijo:


> Precisamente le estaba yo dando vueltas al tema de las bitcoins,, me gusta este tipo de moneda alternativa y sus parametros, asi como la no libre creacion de ellas,, de momento el problema que le veo, el de siempre,, los carroñeros del sistema,,, GOBIERNOS Y LA BANCA ,,, ya estan viendo de que manera meterle mano,!!



Es un tema muy interesante (gracias vigobay!). 

Pero me temo que estamos molestando en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros. Podrías trasladar el tema a otro hilo?. Por mi parte estoy leyendo lo de bitcoin.org .


----------



## Cordoba (30 Mar 2012)

Por favor se q lo he preguntado otras veces, podéis decirme la página de venta de monedas q es tan conocida algo así como silver inverter.
Gracias


----------



## duval81 (30 Mar 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor se q lo he preguntado otras veces, podéis decirme la página de venta de monedas q es tan conocida algo así como silver inverter.
> Gracias



silber investor?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Mar 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor se q lo he preguntado otras veces, podéis decirme la página de venta de monedas q es tan conocida algo así como silver inverter.
> Gracias



Imagino que te refieres a Silber-Werte alemana: 

Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - the precious metals trading guarantees a discreet advice at affordable prices, whether silver coins or gold coins, bullion and investment and investor packages.


----------



## Karlillos (30 Mar 2012)

Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds
De nada.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Mar 2012)

No, es una página en la que comparas precios de otras páginas, no se es muy conocida.
Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (30 Mar 2012)

Ok la q ue pones tu carrillos si es pero no lo había leído. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Mar 2012)

Filarmonicas plata 2012 28€
Lingotes plata 1 kg fixing + 1%
lingotes oro fixing +2 %


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## tonypower (31 Mar 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(3) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012.......Precio 53€
(1) Lunar II Ox, plata de 1 oz, año 2009.......................Precio 42€
(1) Lunar II Mouse, plata de 1 oz, año 2008..................Precio 42€
(1) Lunar II Conejo, plata de 1 oz, año 2011.................Precio 43€


ORO
(1) 1/2 Sovereign GEORGIVS V, oro, año 1911................Precio 150€
(1) Maple de Canada, 1/10 oz oro, año 2009..................Precio 140€
(1) 25 Pesetas Alfonso XII, oro, año 1881......................Precio 313€
(1) Panda, 1/10 oz oro, año 2012................................Precio 155€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original, (excepto los 1/2 sovereign que van encartonados).
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia o trato en mano zona alicante.


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco Monedas de plata de las Islas Cook 1Oz .999 2011 a 27€ la unidad.

Pedido mínimo 20 Unidades ( 1 Tubo)

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Abr 2012)

--Lingote 1 Gramo Good Delivery Combibar 46€
--lingote 1 kg plata ...................... Spot +1%

-- Año del dragon....................................55€
--Filarmonicas........................................28,5€
--Pumas...............................................35€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Norske (3 Abr 2012)

Vendo una Maple Leaf por 1295 euros. 

Vendo también una moneda de 100 coronas austriaca de 1915. Sin circular. Tiene un peso total de 33,875 gramos y su contenido en oro de 900 milésimas es de 30,49 gramos. Su precio es de 1360 euros.







Interesados contactar por MP. Se puede hacer entrega en mano en Alicante provincia.


----------



## junidani (3 Abr 2012)

*comprar lingote o lingotes de oro 1 gramo*

buenas alguno me vende algun lingotillo de 1 gramo? o me dice donde se puede comprar a un precio de mercado, gracias


----------



## Artan0 (3 Abr 2012)

A la venta!!! Oferta especial de Semana Santa : : 

200 monedas de 12 euros en plata 925 , más conocidos como "karlillos". Diferentes años, todos en su envoltorio original. Pedido mínimo 50 unidades.

13,50 €/ u


Envío a toda la peninsula o trato en mano en Zaragoza-Huesca-Lleida-Pamplona.Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador. Ingreso mediante transferencia bancaria en caso de envíos. 

Contactar por mensaje privado.


----------



## opilano (3 Abr 2012)

junidani dijo:


> buenas alguno me vende algun lingotillo de 1 gramo? o me dice donde se puede comprar a un precio de mercado, gracias



Andorrano Joyería

Lista de precios


----------



## PREDATOR (3 Abr 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> A la venta!!! Oferta especial de Semana Santa : :
> 
> 200 monedas de 12 euros en plata 925 , más conocidos como "karlillos". Diferentes años, todos en su envoltorio original. Pedido mínimo 50 unidades.
> 
> ...



Existe un hilo especifico para la compra y venta de los "karlillos".Gracias por ayudar a intoxicar el post. ESTE
Saludos.


----------



## Artan0 (3 Abr 2012)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Existe un hilo especifico para la compra y venta de los "karlillos".Gracias por ayudar a intoxicar el post. ESTE
> Saludos.



No te pases de frenada listillo. Se perfectamente que existe un hilo para los karlillos.

Que yo sepa este es un hilo para la compra-venta de oro/plata y de esto se trata, tampoco soy el primero que anuncia aquí sus karlillos. El tema ya se ha discutido en este mismo hilo.

Saludos


----------



## tonypower (5 Abr 2012)

A la venta:


.........


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Abr 2012)

lingote 1 gramo 46€
lingote 5 gramos 235€
Filarmonicas 28€
pumas 34€

lingote kg plata Spot `+1%
lingotes oro Spot +2%
Granalla plata Spot


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Abr 2012)

Buen día a todos!
Esta es mi primer oferta para los miembros del foro, espero que les agrade:

Existencias agotadas. Gracias!

De antemano gracias!


----------



## tonypower (10 Abr 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(3) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012.......Precio 53€

ORO
(1) 1/2 Sovereign GEORGIVS V, oro, año 1911................Precio 145€
(1) 25 Pesetas Alfonso XII, oro, año 1881......................Precio 308€
(1) Panda, 1/10 oz oro, año 2012.................................Precio 147€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original, (excepto los 1/2 sovereign que van encartonados).
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia o trato en mano zona alicante.


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Abr 2012)

lote de 85 filarmonicas a 27,5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Abr 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> lote de 85 filarmonicas a 27,5€
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Oferta sólo por hoy, 

85 filarmonicas por 27,2

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## ChosLive (11 Abr 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Oferta sólo por hoy,
> 
> 85 filarmonicas por 27,2
> 
> info@inversionoro.es




????

Solo hoy? Solo te falta decir "Me las quitan de las manos oiga"

Creía que éste hilo no era para empresas.


----------



## fran69 (11 Abr 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> ????
> 
> Solo hoy? Solo te falta decir "Me las quitan de las manos oiga"
> 
> Creía que éste hilo no era para empresas.



Algunas empresas no venderian nada aqui, porque exigimos buenos precios, pero inversionoro y el andorrano ( por ejemplo) venden a precios super razonables y encima ambos son profesionales como la copa de un pino, no veo que inconveniente puede haber en que vendan aqui, ademas si con el mercado de particulares no hay oferta ni para empezar.


----------



## Pulp (11 Abr 2012)

Hola,

A la venta monedas Krugerrand de 1 onza al precio de 1300 euros. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## japiluser (11 Abr 2012)

fran69 dijo:


> Algunas empresas no venderian nada aqui, porque exigimos buenos precios, pero inversionoro y el andorrano ( por ejemplo) venden a precios super razonables y encima ambos son profesionales como la copa de un pino, no veo que inconveniente puede haber en que vendan aqui, ademas si con el mercado de particulares no hay oferta ni para empezar.



Ya me gustaría a mí que todas las empresas funcionasen como "inversionoro".
Por mi parte inversionoro puede poner todos los anuncios que considere pertinentes.


----------



## musu19 (11 Abr 2012)

la oferta y la demanda manda xDDDDD

Ellos ofrecen, no hacen spam en un hilo para la compraventa y por ahora no les molesta a nadie!


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Abr 2012)

Estimados coferos,

¿Y si volvemos a la tematica del hilo en lugar de alimentar el ego de un troll?

Por cierto, busco moneda inglesa del siglo XIX, por si alguien quiere cambiar por onzas modernas


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------



## adrian2408 (11 Abr 2012)

se que hay un hilo expecifico para ello,pero como es una oferta puntual,lo pongo aqui para que lo vea mas gente.

vendo 138 monedas de 12e a *13,25 cada una*,el lote entero sale a 1828,5e

las monedas son de varios años, y hay de todo,algunas en sus plasticos y otras no.

saludos


----------



## Hastur (11 Abr 2012)

Busco algun soberano o medio soberano anterior a 1937. Si es Victoriano mejor pero me da igual. 

Un saludo,


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (13 Abr 2012)

Vendo 8 onzas de oro:

5 Maple Leaf
3 Krugerrand

Precio: 1.270 €/unidad

Entrega en mano en Madrid.

Interesados escribir a guido.fox@hotmail.com

EDITO: precio y condiciones modificadas en post nº 374


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (13 Abr 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> 
> PLATA
> ...



Hola tonypower tienes un mp


----------



## Inversionoro (14 Abr 2012)

Visto que no se puede poner anuncion como despedido anuncio ultimo lote a 28,5 de filarmonicas y lingotes de oro de 5 gramos umicore 240€

a partir de unas semanas venderre a través de monedasbullion.com ( no esta operativa )

gracias a todos con los que he cerrado tratos y al foro en general.

para lo que querais mi emial


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## wolker (14 Abr 2012)

Compro.

(3) Alce 2012
(9) Panda 2012. Capsula original
(3) Britannia 2010. Blister original


----------



## andreu (15 Abr 2012)

Intercambio 1 onza bullion plata (1:1) :

Tengo Kookaburra 2009 encapsulada perfecta
Busco Panda 2012 Capsula original

contacto por Mp


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Abr 2012)

*MODIFICO PRECIOS*


SE VENDE OZ. *"YEAR OF THE DRAGON" LEON PRIVY MARK 2012*

MINTAGE: 200.000

LOTE DE 5 UNIDADES------195€ (39€) UNIDAD

1 UNIDAD-----------------41€
*___________________________________________________________*

-(2) Onzas silver eagle 1992.................28.5€
-(2) Onzas silver eagle 1993.................28.5€
-(1) Oz. USA Libety trade silver..............30€
-(2) Oz. libertad mexico año 1986/98.......29€ VENDIDAS

-(1) Oz "Madrid capital europea de la cultura" 1992 33,6g 925milesimas = 31.1g sin estuche ni certificado........40€


----------



## Depeche (15 Abr 2012)

Vendo lote de 11 onzas de plata Silver Eagle de los años desde 1986 hasta 1996(ambos inclusive).
Vendo el lote por 330 euros.
Interesados enviad mensaje privado.
Un saludo.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (16 Abr 2012)

*Actualizado en el post 385*

A la venta :
(30) koala 2011 1oz. 33€
(13) 50 francos Francia varios años 30gr. ley 0,9 22,6€
(1) 1 onza Méx. Casa de la Moneda 1979 33,625gr. Ley 0,9 28€
(1) 1 onza Méx. Casa de la Moneda 1980 33,625gr. Ley 0,9 28€
(1) 1 onza Liberia 1999 millenium 20$ 29€
(2) round 1 onza conmemorativos 11/sep 01 diferentes 28€
(1) 1 onza filarmónica 2008 28€
(1) 1 onza Silver Eagle "Liberty" 2008 28€
(1) 1 onza libertad Méx. 2002 28€
(1) 5 chelines sudafricanos de Jorge VI plata 1948 5 Shillings 28,28gr. ley 0,8 23€ (Edito: había puesto por error krugerrand de plata. Gracias, FosZ2!!)

Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador
Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Abr 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> (1) *Krugerrand plata* 1948 5 Shillings 28,28gr. ley 0,8 23€



:|

¿Por _onza Liberty_ te refieres a una _Silver Eagle_?


----------



## hablando_en_plata (17 Abr 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> :|
> 
> ¿Por _onza Liberty_ te refieres a una _Silver Eagle_?



Sí, lo he editado. Gracias.

El krugerrand es como este :


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Abr 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Sí, lo he editado. Gracias.
> 
> El krugerrand es como este :



*No existen los krugerands de plata*, solo de oro.
Tampoco existen los krugerands de 24 quilates, solo de 22.

No sé cómo se llama esa moneda (supongo que _5 chelines_) pero ni es de oro, ni aparece el señor Kruger, ni tiene el valor facial en rands (por si acaso, las krugerrands no tienen el valor facial acuñado en la moneda).

EDITO: Acabo de encontrarla gugleando, son _5 chelines sudafricanos de Jorge VI_ con las características que has puesto o eso dicen en la web.


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Abr 2012)

lingotes 1 gramo de oro 46€
lingote 5 gramos de oro 235€
Filarmonicas plata 27,8€

Lingote 1kg plata: Fixing +1%
Lingotes oro : fixin +1€ el gramo

info@inversionoro.es
Business&Commodities


----------



## Depeche (17 Abr 2012)

Vendo lote de 11 onzas de plata Silver Eagle de los años desde 1986 hasta 1996(ambos inclusive).
Vendo el lote por 330 euros.
Interesados enviad mensaje privado.
Un saludo.


Modifico el precio a la baja, antes las vendía a 30 euros cada una, ahora las vendo por 28 euros cada una, pasando a un precio de 310 euros las 11 monedas.


----------



## Goldmaus (17 Abr 2012)

Qué tal a todos. La oferta de hoy:

Existencias agotadas. Gracias!

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

Todos son de Madrid y Barcelona?, de Galicia hay algun compravendedor para hacer algun negocillo con monedas y lingotillos de plata y oro?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Todos son de Madrid y Barcelona?, de Galicia hay algun compravendedor para hacer algun negocillo con monedas y lingotillos de plata y oro?



Yo te compro onzas de oro o lingotes en mano, si tienes a buen precio. Pero me temo que estás en mi misma situación...

¿Alguien con oro por Galicia para trato en mano?


----------



## kboom (18 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, a la venta:

(1) 1 oz plata Kookaburra 2012 (encapsulado)----------------36 euros.
(2) 1 oz Koala 2012 (encapsulado)------------------------- ---32 euros unidad.
(1) 1 oz. Elefante Somalia 2012--------------------------------34 euros.
(2) 1 oz Rinoceronte Ruanda 2012-----------------------------39 euros unidad.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar II dragón 2012 (encapsulada)------------22 euros.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar II rabbit 2011(encapsulada)--------------25 euros.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar II dragon coloreada 2012 (encapsulada)-34 euros.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar I Horse 2002(impecable y encapsulada)--45 euros.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar I Goat 2003 (encapsulada)---------------35 euros.
(1) 1/2 onza Lunar I Rooster 2005 (encapsulada)------------40 euros.



Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador. Pago por transferencia. 
Cualquier duda por MP. Gracias.


----------



## Norske (18 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes, 

A la venta 1 moneda de oro Nugget australiana. Precio 1290 euros. 

Colección de 7 monedas de plata 925 milésimas de la FNMT conmemorativas del Quinto Centenario del año 1989. Valor facial de 10.000, 5.000, 2.000, 1.000, 500, 200, 100 pesetas. Todas encapsuladas y en sus cajas de madera con su certificación original. El peso total de plata de las 7 monedas es de 254,39 gramos y el precio total de las 7 monedas es de 200 euros. VENDIDAS

1 kookaburra de 2 onzas de 2002 por 85 euros.

Como tengo apenas tengo referencias en el hilo de valoración de usuarios (1 venta al forero hablando_en_plata y 2 ventas, sin valoración, a inversionoro) animo a realizar el trato en mano en Alicante provincia y limítrofes, pero también las envío por mensajería.

un saludo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Abr 2012)

Onzas de oro Maple Leaf y Krugerrand a *1.200 €*

Entrega en mano en Madrid hasta el lunes. A partir de entonces, con ingreso previo y gastos de envío con cargo al comprador. 

Interesados escribir a guido.fox@hotmail.com

EDITO: fin de oferta. Todas las monedas vendidas. Gracias.


----------



## damnit (19 Abr 2012)

Perdonad gente, ¿algún hilo o sitio donde informarme bien de lo que habláis? porque veo que mencionáis diferentes tipos de oro, plata, etc... y no sé muy bien qué quiere decir todo esto. 

Y otra pregunta, ¿los que compráis oro lo hacéis ahora mismo como refugio o para especular? ¿no se supone que ahora mismo el oro está intratable de caro?


----------



## gurrumino (19 Abr 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Perdonad gente, ¿algún hilo o sitio donde informarme bien de lo que habláis? porque veo que mencionáis diferentes tipos de oro, plata, etc... y no sé muy bien qué quiere decir todo esto.
> 
> Y otra pregunta, ¿los que compráis oro lo hacéis ahora mismo como refugio o para especular? ¿no se supone que ahora mismo el oro está intratable de caro?



En principio es simple , algunas monedas de oro pueden tener distintas aleaciones con otro metal , como los kruggerrand o soberanos , o sea , no son oro puro . 
En plata igual , hay onzas de plata 999, pura plata sin ninguna aleacion , o plata 925 que se usa en joyeria y lleva otro metal en su aleacion para hacerlas mas resistentes a golpes etc. Con el oro igual , hay distintas purezas o "leyes".

Igual no te he aclarado na', o igual si . 
Un saludo .


----------



## TDT' (19 Abr 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> En principio es simple , algunas monedas de oro pueden tener distintas aleaciones con otro metal , como los kruggerrand o soberanos , o sea , no son oro puro .
> En plata igual , hay onzas de plata 999, pura plata sin ninguna aleacion , o plata 925 que se usa en joyeria y lleva otro metal en su aleacion para hacerlas mas resistentes a golpes etc. Con el oro igual , hay distintas purezas o "leyes".
> 
> Igual no te he aclarado na', o igual si .
> Un saludo .



Por aclarar más, cuando se habla de una onza se habla de peso neto. Osea, que cuando se añade otro metal, se añade sobre la onza de oro, no sustituyendo al oro. Por eso las onzas valen aproximadamente lo mismo a pesar de la pureza.


----------



## Smeentkin (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui algunos hilos viejos que valen como introduccion.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/263890-que-moneda-bullion-comprar-2.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/209188-invertir-en-plata-desde-0-a-5.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...donde-chollos-etc-aqui-te-las-resolvemos.html

Ahora por favor, dejad el hilo para ofertas XD


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Abr 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 28€ unidad más gastos de envio.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Gusta-12 (20 Abr 2012)

Solo bullion y coleccionismo en este foro?, o tambien puedo preguntar si alguien vende k12 en Galicia?. 
Si hay otro foro que me pasen el hilo, perdon y gracias


----------



## Condemor (20 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Solo bullion y coleccionismo en este foro?, o tambien puedo preguntar si alguien vende k12 en Galicia?.
> Si hay otro foro que me pasen el hilo, perdon y gracias



Hay un hilo especifico para los k12

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/235090-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-44.html


----------



## damnit (20 Abr 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> En principio es simple , algunas monedas de oro pueden tener distintas aleaciones con otro metal , como los kruggerrand o soberanos , o sea , no son oro puro .
> En plata igual , hay onzas de plata 999, pura plata sin ninguna aleacion , o plata 925 que se usa en joyeria y lleva otro metal en su aleacion para hacerlas mas resistentes a golpes etc. Con el oro igual , hay distintas purezas o "leyes".
> 
> Igual no te he aclarado na', o igual si .
> Un saludo .





TDT' dijo:


> Por aclarar más, cuando se habla de una onza se habla de peso neto. Osea, que cuando se añade otro metal, se añade sobre la onza de oro, no sustituyendo al oro. Por eso las onzas valen aproximadamente lo mismo a pesar de la pureza.





Smeentkin dijo:


> Aqui algunos hilos viejos que valen como introduccion.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/263890-que-moneda-bullion-comprar-2.html
> 
> ...



Gracias a los tres, me voy a poner un poco al día a ver si soy capaz de entender algo.

Saludos y perdón por desviar el hilo del tema.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Abr 2012)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Onzas de oro Maple Leaf y Krugerrand a *1.200 €*
> 
> Entrega en mano en Madrid hasta el lunes. A partir de entonces, con ingreso previo y gastos de envío con cargo al comprador.
> 
> Interesados escribir a guido.fox@hotmail.com



Fin de oferta. Todas las monedas vendidas. 

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Abr 2012)

Último tubo de filarmonicas en stock a 28€

lingotes de 1gr de oro. "good Delivery"......46€
lingote de 5 gr de oro "good delivery".....230€
puma Canada......................................33€

Año del dragon....................................55€

lingotes 1kg plata.............................Fixing+1%

Tambienn compro chatarra de plata 

lingotes de otros tamaños preguntar, tanto de oro como plata

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Abr 2012)

*Soberanos y 20 ff*

Soberanos: de 1893, 1900, 1904 (2), 1905, 1907, 1908, 1910, 1911 (2), 1912, 1914, 1918 y 1927

20 francos: 1851 (4), 1855, 1859 (2), 1875 , 1905 , 1906 , 1907 y 1910 (2)

si precisais algun detalle mas por privado. Estan en buen estado todos.


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Abr 2012)

Buen día a todos,
esta es nuestra oferta para el fin de semana:

Oferta terminada. Gracias.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Abr 2012)

Filarmonicas 28€
lingotes 1 KG plata a spot (758€)
Granalla de plata fina a spot( 758€)
lingotes 1 gramo de oro 46€
monedas de 1/10 de onza 160€

También compro plata y oro en cualquier tipo de formato

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Abr 2012)

50 pesos de oro de mexico por 1570 euros


----------



## Artan0 (28 Abr 2012)

A la venta las siguientes monedas de *oro*:

Las fotos corresponden con la moneda en venta y son las que el comprador recibira.

Los precios incluyen el envío gratuito por correo certificado, para cualquier otro tipo de envío los gastos corren a cargo del comprador.

Trato a distancia con ingreso por trasferencia bancaria.

También hago trato en mano en Navarra, Huesca o Zaragoza.


*2 x *5 DOLARES USA ÁGUILA
1/10 de oz * 145€*











*2 x *5 DOLARES CANADA MAPLE
1/10 de oz * 140€
*










*1 x *25 DOLARES AUSTRALIA KANGURO AÑO 2010
7,77grs. 1/4 oz de oro 0.999 *345€*












*2 x *100 YUAN CHINA PANDA AÑO 2006
7,77grs. 1/4 oz de oro 0.999 * 350€*











*1 x *20 FRANCOS SUIZA VRENELI AÑO 1904
6,44 grs de oro 0.900, 5,80grs de oro 0,999 *255€*


----------



## kapandji (28 Abr 2012)

editado ...


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Abr 2012)

Pumas de Canada a 33€
Año del dragon 56€
Dragon y elefante de SomayLand 37€
Kanguro edicion de prueba 70€
lingotes de 1 gramo de oro 46€
lingote de 5 gramos de oro 235€
filarmonicas de plata 28€
1/10 de kanguro y Maples de oro a 160€ cada una
lingote 1 kg plata 756€
granalla de plata 750€ kg

tambien puedo encargar más monedas y lingotes 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## andreu (29 Abr 2012)

*CAMBIO de 1 onza bullion plata (1:1)*

Ofrezco :
moneda 1 onza bullion plata kookaburra 2009 encapsulada y perfecta (UNC) 




pinchar en la imagen para agrandarla.


Busco :

moneda 1 onza bullion plata panda 2012 encapsulada y perfecta (UNC) 

Contacto por Mensaje privado de la pagina.

Salud.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Abr 2012)

Cambio precio: 50 pesos de Oro de Mexico por 1520 Euros


----------



## jajavi (29 Abr 2012)

Buenas

No estoy muy metido en esto de la compraventa de oro y plata y mi novia esta decidida a vender sus joyas.

Asi que buscamos un comprador que nos de mas que el tipico compro oro y que compre tanto la plata como el oro

En todas las piezas de oro pone 725 y en las de plata pone 925
Aparte tiene un lingote de plata de 50gr que pone 999

saludos


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Abr 2012)

jajavi dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> No estoy muy metido en esto de la compraventa de oro y plata y mi novia esta decidida a vender sus joyas.
> 
> ...



Una aclaración, lo del oro 725 creo que no existe como estandard, me imagino que te refieres a oro de 18kts que son en realidad 750 milésimas, es decir si divides la pieza en mil partes, 750 es oro y el resto una aleación: Ag, Cu, etc.

Otro aspecto a considerar es el tema de los contrastes, en España el del oro de 18 kts se representa como un 750 dentro de un oval más la inicial de la comunidad autónoma del laboratorio oficial donde se contrastó y a su vez debe llevar otro contraste que es la marca del fabricante. Para la plata de ley, lo mismo, pero de debe estar el número 925 dentro de un rectángulo.

Quizás algún fabricante de joyería o artesano os pudiera dar algo más que un compro oro.


----------



## apeche2000 (30 Abr 2012)

Cambio precio: 50 pesos de Oro de Mexico por 1.500 euros.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (30 Abr 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Cambio precio: 50 pesos de Oro de Mexico por 1.500 euros.



¿En dónde o a través de qué medio?

En mano en el sur de Galicia estaría interesado.


----------



## Gabriel78 (1 May 2012)

Pillo sitio


----------



## santia (2 May 2012)

Hola,

Me interesaría comprar lingotes PAMP de oro de 20 gr., 1oz., 50 gr., 100 gr.

En Madrid, en mano.

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (2 May 2012)

*Vendo onza de oro*

Vendo onza de oro Usa o Kruger (a su elección) 

Precio el que marque orodirect menos 100 €

Solo entrega en mano Valencia

Interesados enviar privado


----------



## racional (3 May 2012)

necho dijo:


> Tendría Vd. la bondad de ir borrando sus anteriores mensajes cada vez que publique uno nuevo?



Si los que han vendido es mejor que borren el mensaje a editarlo para poner que lo han vendido.


----------



## chak4l (3 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (4 May 2012)

lote 40 Filarmonicas Plata a 27,50€
granalla plata Fixing
lingote plata fixing +1%

lingotes de oro Fixing +1€ el gramo

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Junior666 (4 May 2012)

Soberano 1892 de Victoria - 300€.
Soberano 1891 de Victoria - 300€.
10 pesos mexicanos 1917 - 300€. 
10 florines 1913 - 263€. 
20 Francos de tunez 1892 - 250€.
20$ USA Liberty 1891-S - 1535€.
10 pesos cubanos 1916 - 760€. 
10 pesos mexicanos 1959 - 300€.

(Todas en muy buen estado)

Entrega en mano en Vitoria.


----------



## sakeo (4 May 2012)

Vendo moneda 1 onza Gold Eagle USA 2009

precio fixing + 20€

Entrega en mano en Valencia


----------



## apeche2000 (4 May 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soberanos Oro: 1904 (2), 1905, 1907, 1908, 1910, 1911 (2), 1912, 1914, 1918 y 1927

Precio: 308 euros la unidad, Si compras 2 a 306 y Si compras 3 a 304 (envio incluido). 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 francos Oro: 1851 (3), 1855, 1859 , 1875 , 1905 , 1906 y 1910 (2)

Precio: 243 euros la unidad, Si compras 2 a 241 y Si compras 3 a 239 (envio incluido) 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTA: Entre paréntesis el número de unidades de que dispongo 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Filarmonica de viena de 1 oz de oro-> 1.290 euros (sin incluir envio)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
50 pesos oro Mexico -> 1520 euros (sin incluir envio)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
POSIBLE TRATO EN MANO EN VALENCIA
Estos precios me reservo el derecho a modificarlos si se alterara sensiblemente el spot (normalmente si no oscila mucho los dejaré igual). Se admiten ofertas a otros precios. Si precisais algun detalle mas por privado (no mediante mensaje en este hilo por favor). 

A quienes me compreis alguna moneda de las ofertadas, os puedo suministrar tambien algunas monedas de plata de 12 euros de España (Karlillos) sin recargo (os las cobraría a facial, pero en este caso el envio a vuestra cuenta), que tengo de algunos años que me sobran. Esto lo oferto sobre todo pensando en los inversores novatos, pues me parece sensato hacerse con una combinación oro-plata mas que comprar solo oro o solo plata. Interesados consultar por privado

PODEIS COMPROBAR QUE TODOS MIS VOTOS SON FAVORABLES EN EL HILO DE VALORACIONES
__________________


----------



## kapandji (6 May 2012)

hola a todos
estaría interesado en comprar de las monedas de wildlife de canada, las onzas de lobo y oso. En caso de buen precio estudiaria conseguir tambien el puma y reno.
Si alguno esta interesado que mande un mensaje.
un saludo
edito: en proceso de compra.


----------



## chak4l (7 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## enladrillador (8 May 2012)

Vendo Alfonsina:

25 pesetas, oro, metida dentro de un soporte para colgante tambien de oro, peso total 10.22 gramos

Año 1880

Precio 450 euros.

Envío por correo certificado o seur o como prefieras.


----------



## chak4l (9 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (10 May 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 26,5€
info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Moncho (10 May 2012)

Filarmonicas 26,50 .
Maple 26,50.
Eagles 27,50.

Interesados MP. Entrega inmediata!


----------



## chak4l (10 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## tonypower (11 May 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 46€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## zakarias (11 May 2012)

Compro cartuchos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc a 24€ oz , interesados contactar por MP


----------



## PREDATOR (11 May 2012)

Compro tubos de silver eagle ,maple leaf,libertad,filarmonica ,etc.. y cartuchos de monedas de 2€ conmemorativas.Ofertas por Mp

Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (13 May 2012)

Lingote 5 gramos oro 240€

Filarmonicas plata 26,40€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Moncho (13 May 2012)

Filarmonicas 26,50 
Maple 26,50.
Eagles 27,50.

Interesados MP. Entrega inmediata!


----------



## Inversionoro (15 May 2012)

Filarmonicas plata 26€ pedido mínimo 20 unidades.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Enyel (15 May 2012)

*Vendo moneda de oro.*

Pivovar v Plzni Proof

Demonimanción 2500 kč
999.9 / 1000 au
22 mm
1/4 oz


Negociable.


----------



## Tin Rope (15 May 2012)

compro plata a foreros con referencia.

monedas diversas con mínimo premium.

contacto por mp. gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (15 May 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco Libertad 2012 a 26,20€ cada una.

Gracias


----------



## IzsI (15 May 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ofrezco Libertad 2012 a 26,20€ cada una.
> 
> Gracias



por la reciente bajada de los metales, ¿se han agotado los Packs de inversión en Oro y Plata ? ¿Cuando volverán a estar disponibles?


----------



## el_andorrano (15 May 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> por la reciente bajada de los metales, ¿se han agotado los Packs de inversión en Oro y Plata ? ¿Cuando volverán a estar disponibles?



No estan agotados pero la disponibilidad es muy limitada y hemos preferido dejarlo solo para hacer por telefono o via mail.

Gracias


----------



## Tin Rope (15 May 2012)

Estoy interesado en hacerme con una buena diversidad de monedas de plata. Busco mayormente monedas con poco premium, preferiblemente onzas de 999 pureza. tambien lingotes de plata.

Compra entre particulares, osease sin factura ni iva.

Interesados ponerse en contacto por mensaje privado, gracias


----------



## Norske (18 May 2012)

A la venta una krugerrand a 1265 y una nugget a 1260 euros.

Posibilidad de trato en mano en Alicante provincia. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.

RESERVADAS


----------



## currigrino (18 May 2012)

Venta anulada.


----------



## tonypower (20 May 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 46€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€


----------



## gurrumino (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€



Que' mamarracho que eres tronco. 
Mira que me jode decirte na' , pero no lo puedo evitar a veces.


----------



## musu19 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€



Pido baneo total y absoluto para esta cuenta (gusta), para gusta-12 y gusta-34, con cuantas cuentas piensas meter mie**a en todos los hilos...


Dura lex, sed lex


----------



## el_andorrano (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€



Mal negocio el tuyo estimado Gusta, pudiendo comprar filarmonicas a facial de 1,5€ o krugerrands de oro al sorprendente precio de 0€ !!!! ya que como no tienen valor facial....

Suscribo lo dicho por Necho en cuanto a este forero.


----------



## duval81 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€




jajajjaaja


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

mucha envidia es lo que teneis y dejar de trolear el hilo que es para compra venta no para comentar mis ofertas , baneo para los bocachanclas.


----------



## Shui (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€



JAJAJA pues yo mehoro su hoferta y pago 15.5


----------



## Artan0 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> compro onzas de plata a 15€ de oro a 800€



Yo te las vendo ¿Cuantas quieres de cada?


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Mal negocio el tuyo estimado Gusta, pudiendo comprar filarmonicas a facial de 1,5€ o krugerrands de oro al sorprendente precio de 0€ !!!! ya que como no tienen valor facial....
> 
> Suscribo lo dicho por Necho en cuanto a este forero.



los krugerrands son medallas por que no tienen facial 
no me interesan


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> Yo te las vendo ¿Cuantas quieres de cada?



que tienes y cuantas


----------



## Artan0 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> que tienes y cuantas



De lo que quieras, cuantas quieras y donde quieras


----------



## FoSz2 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> los krugerrands son medallas por que no tienen facial
> no me interesan



Los krugerrands no tienen numerito ni en la cara ni en la cruz, pero son monedas porque tienen valor de curso legal que se fija diariamente en el BOE de Sudáfrica.

Al igual que las onza libertad de México.

8:


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> De lo que quieras, cuantas quieras y donde quieras



eres un fantasmon 
no me hagas perder el tiempo 
si te desplazas con ellas te las compro


----------



## Artan0 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> eres un fantasmon
> no me hagas perder el tiempo
> si te desplazas con ellas te las compro



No insultes, lo primero. No hay ningún problema en desplazarme ¿donde quedamos?


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> No insultes, lo primero. No hay ningún problema en desplazarme ¿donde quedamos?



tienes un privado


----------



## Norske (22 May 2012)

Sólo voy a escribir un comentario: POR FAVOR DEJAD DE DAR CANCHA AL TIPO ESTE. no le contesteis, no le repliqueis, dejad que su comentarios vaya cayendo en el olvido de las páginas sucesivas. Y dadle al botón "Ignorar usuario para siempre", es todo un gusta-zo.


----------



## Gusta-12 (22 May 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Pido baneo total y absoluto para esta cuenta (gusta), para gusta-12 y gusta-34, con cuantas cuentas piensas meter mie**a en todos los hilos...
> 
> 
> Dura lex, sed lex




Epa epa epa epa, que yo no soy ese tal gusta, asi que no me metas en lios a mi,


----------



## Azafato Veloz (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> eres un fantasmon
> no me hagas perder el tiempo
> si te desplazas con ellas te las compro






Artan0 dijo:


> No insultes, lo primero. No hay ningún problema en desplazarme ¿donde quedamos?






gusta dijo:


> tienes un privado




Artan0 enviando equipo de ciudadanos del este a punto de encuentro para eliminar el cáncer de los hilos metaleros.


----------



## musu19 (22 May 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Epa epa epa epa, que yo no soy ese tal gusta, asi que no me metas en lios a mi,



te contestas a ti mismo y de la misma manera y misma ip, anda que!


----------



## jaws (23 May 2012)

Vendido todo.


----------



## juanan_rayo (23 May 2012)

Hola quiero empezar a comprar algunas monedas de 1 onza para ir guardandolas unas pocas todo los meses si alguno vende algunas ( filarmónicas etc) a buen precio que me mande privado y concretamos gracias


----------



## galan (23 May 2012)

*monedas de plata*

Hola Me gustaría comprar unas monedas de plata tipo onza o de 12 euros en Madrid o cercanías.

Si alguien está interesado en vender mandad un privado. Gracias.


----------



## Tin Rope (23 May 2012)

compro onzas de plata 999 de pureza con hasta un *sobreprecio de 10%* sobre la cotización. Si la moneda no está perfecta o no es 999 se estudiará. La cotización en €/onza es:





*<--**precio*

actualmente 22+10%=24.2€ quizá un pelín más...


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

hola, quiero vender un reloj de plata y algunas cucharas de plata tamvien. cuanto me pagan?


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios dijo:


> hola, quiero vender un reloj de plata y algunas cucharas de plata tamvien. cuanto me pagan?



Hola guapetón, yo te las pago en carne.


----------



## tonypower (24 May 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 46€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (24 May 2012)

ola buenos dias, espero que podais ayudarme, soy nuevo en esto y necesito un poco de consejo, quiero empezar a comprar lingotes de plata, pero no se como comprarlos, acuñados con el nombre de la fundidora y su pureza , o unos 70 euros mas caros con su certificado de autenticidad, el que me los vende me los dejaria a precio de bolsa que es como se lo compran en la refinadora, el que me los vende es distrubuidor de oro y plata,por eso ese precio, y en el caso de fcomprarlos con su certificado de autenticidad, podrias recomendarme una acuñacion en especial? GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO ESPERO QUE PODAIS ECHARME UN CABLE


----------



## opilano (24 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> ola buenos dias, espero que podais ayudarme, soy nuevo en esto y necesito un poco de consejo, quiero empezar a comprar lingotes de plata, pero no se como comprarlos, acuñados con el nombre de la fundidora y su pureza , o unos 70 euros mas caros con su certificado de autenticidad, el que me los vende me los dejaria a precio de bolsa que es como se lo compran en la refinadora, el que me los vende es distrubuidor de oro y plata,por eso ese precio, y en el caso de fcomprarlos con su certificado de autenticidad, podrias recomendarme una acuñacion en especial? GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO ESPERO QUE PODAIS ECHARME UN CABLE



Este no es el lugar para este tipo de preguntas. Además, ya has colgado este mismo parrafo en multitud de hilos metalíferos.
No por mucho tempranar, amanece mas madruga


----------



## juanan_rayo (24 May 2012)

si alguno vende maples,eagles,filarmonicas etc onzas de plata que me mande un privado estoy interesado en comprar unas monedas gracias


----------



## gusta (24 May 2012)

Ivan.rios vendia muy barato yo le compre varias filarmonicas en mano y todo perfecto ,pero otros vendedores que no pueden igualar sus precios han hecho que lo banen , intenta contactar con el


----------



## Rambert (24 May 2012)

Hola, he escrito este comentario en otro hilo, pero creo queme prgunta corresponde mas a este hilo......sino es asi pido diculpas....

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en esto.....hoy debuto oficialmente!!!
Como he leido sobre el tema del ORO, estoy interesado en vender dos lingotes de 100 gramos cada uno (con sus respectivos certificados de autenticidad de SEMPSA) y un lingote de 1 onza (unos 31 gramos mas o menos).
Obviamente he ido a estas casa de compro ORO que mencionais, y me lo pagan muy bien, pero para decir verdad, no tengo intencion de que figure mi nombre en ningun lado.......
Aunque he leido que no pasaria nada, alguien sabe que consecuencias podria acarrear la venta de estos tres lingotes ?
Muchas gracias, y espero que este sea el sitio indicado, de lo contrario pido disculpas.....


----------



## Eurocrack (24 May 2012)

[DQUOTE=gusta;6413118]Ivan.rios vendia muy barato yo le compre varias filarmonicas en mano y todo perfecto ,pero otros vendedores que no pueden igualar sus precios han hecho que lo banen , intenta contactar con el[/QUOTE]

Ensuciando también este hilo?? Macho descansa un poco!!


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (24 May 2012)

*gracias*

se agradece toda la informacion que brindais en este foro, gracias a ella estoy avanzando poco a poco respecto al tema de la plata, haceis un gran trabajo muchas gracias a todos


----------



## chak4l (25 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## chak4l (26 May 2012)

no se si sere el unico pero no puedo leer la pagina 47.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 May 2012)

Filarmonicas 26,80
lingotes 1 gramo oro 46€
lingote 2 gramos oro 90€
lingote 5 gramos oro 235€
monedas 1/10 onza de oro 160€
Pumas de canada 32€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (26 May 2012)

Lote 35 Filarmonicas de plata a 26,5, sólo el fin de semana.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Kid (27 May 2012)

Estoy interesado en conseguir las 4 piezas de plata de 1 onza de Wildlife de Canada (lobo, oso, puma y alce). 
En perfecto estado, pues son para colección.
Transacción en mano en Barcelona o zona del Valles Occidental.
Ofertas por MP.
Gracias.


----------



## chak4l (28 May 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## tonypower (30 May 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 46€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## GOLDBUG (30 May 2012)

Vaya empieza a haber pánico.......


----------



## Tin Rope (30 May 2012)

CONTINUO COMPRANDO:



quebractubre dijo:


> compro onzas de plata 999 de pureza con hasta un *sobreprecio de 10%* sobre la cotización. Si la moneda no está perfecta o no es 999 se estudiará. La cotización en €/onza es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recogida en mano en Madrid.


----------



## GOLDBUG (30 May 2012)

*Goldbug*



quebractubre dijo:


> CONTINUO COMPRANDO:
> 
> 
> 
> Recogida en mano en Madrid.



¡Ay! pirata como te gusta la plata


----------



## juanan_rayo (30 May 2012)

yo tambien compro monedas 1oz 999 privados por favor


----------



## japiluser (30 May 2012)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> ¡Ay! pirata como te gusta la plata



No es por el oro o la plata....es por ser el dueño del tesoro que tienes entre las ....patas!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 May 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> CONTINUO COMPRANDO:
> 
> 
> 
> Recogida en mano en Madrid.



El camión hasta Madrizz lo pagas tu?. Y serán encapsuladas, BU y premium .


----------



## GOLDBUG (30 May 2012)

*Goldbug*



japiluser dijo:


> No es por el oro o la plata....es por ser el dueño del tesoro que tienes entre las ....patas!



Jaja, no veas empieza a haber demanda, en poco tiempo en los mercadillos y al lado del puesto de tomates, el tenderete del oro y plata.!MANUELA¡ EAGLES CALENTITOS 2 KILOS POR 300 MIL NUEVASPESETAS MANUELAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tin Rope (30 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> El camión hasta Madrizz lo pagas tu?. Y serán encapsuladas, BU y premium .



madrit y alrededores. De camino pá Zamora donde es un servidor tambien hago recogida de moneas. 

Aunque he ido por ejemplo a Valencia en el día si la oferta es de la suficiente entidad. Se estudiará...


*Mensajes Privados: 0 Sin leer, XX en total.*

que me los quitan de las manos hoygan!!

Se recuerda que pago en mano, no exijo ni factura ni iva. Consultese otras promociones y descuentos...


----------



## Inversionoro (31 May 2012)

lingotes de 1 gramo de oro 46
lingote de 2 gramos de oro 90
lingote de 5 gramos de oro 235
1/10 onza de oro 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## pimpampum_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

Metaleros os dejo este documento que me ha resultado interesante. Estaba buscando información sobre comprar oro en suiza y me he encontrado con esta amena entrevista:

22 de agosto de 2011 - 14:33
El ciudadano de a pie compra oro en todo el mundo

Por Pierre-Francois Besson, swissinfo.ch

Refugio de seguridad como el franco suizo, el oro bate todo récord en materia de precios. Su trayectoria alcista inició con los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001 y seguirá, sostiene Frédéric Panizzutti. Análisis del vicepresidente de MKS Finance, empresa operadora de oro con sede en Ginebra.

No todo mundo está de acuerdo con su alza y algunos anticipan la existencia de una ‘burbuja’ que está a punto de estallar. Lo cierto es que el valor del oro roza ya los 1.800 dólares por onza (31 gramos), y solo durante este 2011 su precio se revaluó más del 20%.

swissinfo.ch: ¿Por qué el oro es considerado un valor refugio?

Frédéric Panizzutti. El grueso de los valores adquiribles en el presente, como obligaciones financieras, acciones o divisas, implican algún riesgo de crédito para el inversor.

El oro, en cambio, es un valor monetario –un metal históricamente utilizado como medio de intercambio– que no genera ninguna relación entre el deudor y el acreedor. Esto es, para quien lo posee, el único riesgo vinculado al oro radica en la evolución de sus precios.

Además, el oro es un valor intercambiable y fácilmente fungible en todo el mundo –al contar con poder liberatorio para extinguir obligaciones comerciales o financieras-; y tiene la ventaja de ser intercambiable contra prácticamente todas las divisas. Una suma de factores que hacen de él un valor refugio.

swissinfo.ch: Pero el precio del oro bate todo récord. ¿Hablaría usted de riesgos de una burbuja?

F.P.: La pregunta del presente no es si el oro vale realmente lo que el mercado dice o no. Si vale lo que vale es simplemente porque hay quien está dispuesto a comprarlo a ese precio. El problema reside en la falta de inversiones de bajo riesgo que existe a escala internacional.

Las divisas como el dólar y el euro, los mercados bursátiles, todas son alternativas que entrañan problemas constantes. Las obligaciones financieras también pueden ser problemáticas, porque en muchos casos las empresas calificadoras han revisado a la baja sus notas (de solvencia) y es previsible que los recortes de calificación continúen.

Para reducir riesgos y diversificar, los individuos y los gobiernos se interesan en el oro. No lo compran por tener oro en sí, sino porque no tienen otra cosa por comprar.

swissinfo.ch: ¿Cómo se estructura la demanda del oro?

F.P.: Podríamos clasificar a los compradores en tres grupos de actividad: joyería, especulación y ahorro derivado de la inseguridad financiera reinante. Hoy, la mayor parte de las compras están ligadas al tercer ámbito, la demanda de un valor refugio.

En la mayoría de los casos la demanda se concreta mediante la adquisición de oro físico, que es una condición indispensable para evitar el llamado riesgo de crédito. Si usted compra oro a una institución -bajo la forma de Exchange Traded Funds (ETF), contratos a plazo, o acciones de una compañía aurífera- siempre aceptará algún grado de riesgo.

La adquisición de oro no físico con fines especulativos constituye otra parte de la demanda. Y existe también la demanda de oro para la joyería, que en los últimos tiempos no es el motor que empuja el mercado al alza.

Ante la falta de alternativas, el oro seduce, explica Frédéric Panizzutti.

Ante la falta de alternativas, el oro seduce, explica Frédéric Panizzutti. (mks.ch)
swissinfo.ch: ¿Entonces, quién está comprando oro?

F.P.: Todo el mundo. Y esto es algo que ha cambiado sensiblemente durante los últimos años en este mercado. Hace una década, el oro era solicitado por especialistas, joyeros, negociadores especializados o inversores. Hoy, el oro se ha vuelto mucho más popular. En todos lados, es el ciudadano de a pie el que sale a comprar oro.

swissinfo.ch: ¿Dónde y cómo se compra oro?

F.P.: En el caso del oro físico, la situación varía en función del país. Los grandes consumidores, como India, Oriente Medio o Asia, están bien organizados y sus accesos a este metal son bastante simples. Hay vendedores en todos los rincones dedicados a este negocio.

En Europa, hace algunos años era más difícil adquirir oro físico. Como producto de la demanda creciente que ha experimentado de tres años a la fecha, se han creado muchos puntos de venta y el oro se ha vuelto mucho más accesible incluso a través de pequeños puestos formales que se especializan en este negocio. Y están también los bancos, que se encuentran con que la demanda de oro físico a través de sus ventanillas es cada vez mayor. En general, el sistema se ha adaptado a la demanda.

swissinfo.ch: ¿Cuándo comenzó la trayectoria alcista del oro?

F.P.: A finales de los años 80 y durante los 90 observamos una tendencia de ventas que se caracterizó por la decisión de algunos bancos centrales de liquidar sus posesiones en oro. Lo hacían en función de sus criterios de coste de almacenamiento, falta de rentabilidad y estabilidad financiera, entre otros factores. Dicho en breve, el oro ya no lucía un medio idóneo para constituir reservas.

Sin embargo, con los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2011, el mundo entró en pánico. Este evento marcó un antes y un después en la trayectoria del oro. Los actores del mercado volvieron a demandar este metal, y los bancos centrales cesaron lentamente sus ventas. Luego se registraron crisis sucesivas, y la más reciente reforzó el sentimiento de que el oro es un valor seguro contra los riesgos derivados de los altibajos de los mercados.

Adicionalmente, como lo evidencian los balances financieros, los bancos centrales se han convertido nuevamente en compradores. Muchos institutos centrales concentran hoy buena parte de sus reservas en dólares (monedas, obligaciones y acciones). Y una forma simple de reducir parte de esa dependencia es justamente comprar oro y vender dólares. Por supuesto, también existen otras divisas en las que podrían invertir, pero en el presente, la oferta de ‘monedas fuertes’ en las que podrían confiar los bancos centrales es muy reducida.

swissinfo.ch: ¿Podríamos decir que el oro ya había vivido tal… edad de oro?

F.P. No. En los años 80 vimos movimientos espectaculares de precios (derivados de la inflación y la incertidumbre política), y tuvo algunos otros periodos fastuosos en su historia, pero en tiempos en los que no existía un registro formal sobre su curso.

Podemos decir que hoy se encuentra en su apogeo. Y dado que los factores que explican esta tendencia al alza siguen presentes, salvo que exista un viraje radical en la situación de la zona euro o de la economía de EEUU, es previsible que la tendencia continúe.

Pierre-Francois Besson, swissinfo.ch
(Traducción: Andrea Ornelas)


----------



## Lucky Luciano borrado (1 Jun 2012)

Metete la entrevista por el ojal y ponla en su hilo , este es exclusivo para compraventa de metales , no para entrevistas hamijo


----------



## pimpampum_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

Lucky Luciano dijo:


> Metete la entrevista por el ojal y ponla en su hilo , este es exclusivo para compraventa de metales , no para entrevistas hamijo



Ok simpático amijo, es lo que tiene tener 5 ó 6 hilos distintos, que luego no encuentras el necesario.


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Jun 2012)

Edito: Agotadas, si alguien quiere ya estan disponibles en la web.

Buenos dias

Ofrezco Elefantes de Somalia 2012 a 26,25€ la unidad.

Un saludo


----------



## ProfePaco (1 Jun 2012)

compro krugerrand o medio krugerand cerca de Valencia


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Jun 2012)

lingote 1 gr oro 47
lingote 2 gr oro 92
lingote 5 gr oro 240
monedas 1/10 onza 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## BOMOKO (4 Jun 2012)

Cambio lingote 100grms de oro suizo por monedas de plata, interesados MP


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Jun 2012)

Plata a la venta:

1 real español 1732 CECA Sevilla.......................................22 €
1 Marco alemán 1879.........................................................9 €
1 5 Reichs Mark 1935.......................................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I.........55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I............55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP.............................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP.......................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP............................................................35 €

Además, monedas y colecciones de 12 € en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-7.html

Fotos, detalles y tal por MP
Gracias


----------



## jaws (5 Jun 2012)

Hola

Vendo 2 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1540€

una moneda 20$ st gaudens por 1240

También vendo una moneda/lingote de 5kg de plata de las islas cook por 3600€, inferior al spot como esta http://www.zlatostribro.com/out/pictures/z1/cookisland5kg_z1.jpg

precios ligeramente inferiores al spot 

En madrid puede ser en mano


----------



## chak4l (5 Jun 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## pepsi (5 Jun 2012)

pepsi dijo:


> Pues eso, despues de haber vendido hace tiempo uno en mano en Asturias, quiero deshacerme de este otro lingote.
> 
> Lingote de oro de 10gr sempsa, con factura y certificado de autenticidad.
> Me interesaría venderlo en mano en Asturias aunque no descarto enviarlo. ¿Alguien interesado?
> ...



Sigue n venta. Interesados mandar MP


----------



## Sauron1972 (6 Jun 2012)

Compraría bullions de plata de 1oz o de 12 euros (el hilo de 12 euros no se mueve mucho, creo). Imprescindible referencias como vendedor (yo acabo de llegar, pero los papelitos de colores los tengo, jeje)

Para compra y pago en mano en Madrid capital. Cantidad dependiendo del precio y, naturalmente, lo más cerca posible de spot


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Jun 2012)

Plata a la venta:

Pack Francisco FRANCO Caudillo de ESPAÑA: 1 moneda/medalla conmemorativa de 2 onzas de plata pura 1892-1975 Por la Gracia de Dios + 2 monedas 100 pts 67 y 68. 3 monedas en total..............................100 €
1 real español 1732 CECA Sevilla....................................................22 €
1 Marco alemán 1879......................................................................9 €
1 5 Reichs Mark 1935.....................................................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP.......................................... .........15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €

Además, monedas y colecciones de 12 € en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-7.html

Fotos, detalles y tal por MP
Gracias


----------



## tonypower (7 Jun 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 49€


*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## pep007 (8 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola buenas tardes a todos, tengo una dudilla que no se muy bien si corresponde a este hilo, pero bueno, allá va, en el caso de que yo quiera vender mis monedas bullion, por ejemplo 1000, y la plata está a por ejemplo a.. 35 euros la onza, si yo voy a una tienda donde compren las monedas, pagarían al precio spot? osea en este caso, me daría 35000 euros? respecto a la venta de plata no tengo ni zo... idea, espero que puedan ayudarme. gracias y saludos!!



Las tiendas no se, yo y la mitad del foro si.


----------



## Fanatos (8 Jun 2012)

En tiendas pagan por debajo del spot, pero entre particulares se compra por encima de él.


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2012)

Las tiendas pagan por debajo, porque luego las venden, y algo de negocio tienen que hacer...


----------



## GoldSilver (9 Jun 2012)

por que me seguis diciendo que pagan por debajo cuando he visto que las tiendas pagan por encima del precio spot..


----------



## pep007 (9 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> por que me seguis diciendo que pagan por debajo cuando he visto que las tiendas pagan por encima del precio spot..



Si, vale, pero no siempre. Eso son momentos en que desaparece el fisico.


----------



## Gimli (10 Jun 2012)

Hola, hay vendedores de Barcelona y alrededores? Estoy interesado en oro/plata.


----------



## GoldSilver (10 Jun 2012)

Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net


----------



## Sauron1972 (10 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El spot cotiza la granalla sin manufacturar, sin gastos de envío y sin entrega en mano (asegurada). Añada el IVA.
> 
> Ahhhh, y es el precio para 5000 Onzas.
> 
> ...



¡Joer, qué leche! A ver, que estoy hablando de "lo más cerca posible del spot". Asumo prima, pero parece lógico querer que sea al menor posible ¿no? ¿o tampoco puedo decirlo?

Pero, vamos, que si alguien quiere vender nas cuantas Filarmónicas, Maple Leaf o Eagles en Madrid en mano, pues me manda un privado. Si llegamos a un acuerdo, estupendo y, si no, pues todos tan amigos.


----------



## chak4l (12 Jun 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## boqueroncete (12 Jun 2012)

Compro monedas de plata en Málaga. Pago de 450-600 euros/kilo. También me interesaría monedas de onza de oro. Saludos.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Jun 2012)

boqueroncete dijo:


> Compro monedas de plata en Málaga. Pago de 450-600 euros/kilo. También me interesaría monedas de onza de oro. Saludos.



¿Cualquier moneda de plata o onzas .999?

Porque yo tambien me apunto a comprar onzas .999 a 19.00 euros (y ofrezco mas que el pompero este)


----------



## alvono (12 Jun 2012)

*Compro monedas de oro en Valencia*

Compro monedas de oro bullion de una onza o fracciones, solo trato en mano en *Valencia* (o alrededores). Precio a convenir, pero superior al pagado por las tiendas en recompra.


----------



## GoldSilver (12 Jun 2012)

estaría interesado en saber los precios de venta de monedas bullion de plata (eagles, maples, filarmonicas) entre particulares, espero que los interesados en vender pongan sus precios, gracias.
P.D: sería por correo , a no ser que sea aquí en galicia, gracias.


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Cualquier moneda de plata o onzas .999?
> 
> Porque yo tambien me apunto a comprar onzas .999 a 19.00 euros (y ofrezco mas que el pompero este)



Jaja a 19 si le sacas a 600 euros el kilo, pero si te ofrece sólo los 450 el kilo, serían 32 onzas a 14 euros cada una...


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Cualquier moneda de plata o onzas .999?
> 
> Porque yo tambien me apunto a comprar onzas .999 a 19.00 euros (y ofrezco mas que el pompero este)



Hola boquerón, si encuentras a algún vendedor a 450/600 el kilo te las recompro yo a 700 el kilo...como vés te puedes forrar


----------



## GoldSilver (12 Jun 2012)

a 19 euros la onza???? donde hay que firmar??!! yo también me apunto!!


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



GOLDBUG dijo:


> Hola boquerón, si encuentras a algún vendedor a 450/600 el kilo te las recompro yo a 700 el kilo...como vés te puedes forrar



El mensaje es para boquerón...que me equivoqué al ponerlo


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



GoldSilver dijo:


> a 19 euros la onza???? donde hay que firmar??!! yo también me apunto!!



Bueno ponte a la cola, que primero está el Delnegro y luego voy yo....sin colarse eh


----------



## GoldSilver (12 Jun 2012)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## GoldSilver (12 Jun 2012)

entonces nadie vende bullion por aqui??..


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



GoldSilver dijo:


> entonces nadie vende bullion por aqui??..



Con la que está cayendo la oferta se contrae y la demanda se expande....es hora de poner a cubierto el tesoro


----------



## GoldSilver (12 Jun 2012)

yo por ahora estoy muy contento con la compra que le hice al andorrano y pienso seguir comprándole, pero bueno también estaría bien hacer alguna comprita a algún forero para ver que tal, se habla muy bien en los hilos de la compra-venta entre foreros, pero bueno si nadie pone precios, no pasa nada,yo mis compras las voy a seguir haciendo, jeje, mientras no suba mucho,claro.


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Jun 2012)

Tienes un MP Goldsilver, así no ensuciamos el hilo


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Jun 2012)

Lingotes de oro:

1 Gr-------46€
2 Gr-------82€
5 GR------240€


Monedas 1/10 de onza de oro 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes.
por si a alguien le interesa, tengo 4 monedas conmemorativas de oro 999 milésimas, con sus correspondientes cajas de cartón, caja de madera, cápsulas y certificados de autenticidad de la FNMT (Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre). 
Prefiero hacer el trato en mano aunque si lo prefieren puedo enviarlas. En cuanto al precio, seria a negociar
Si hay algun interesado que me mande privados y le envio fotografías y cualquier otra info que necesite.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Kid (14 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Estoy interesado en conseguir las 4 piezas de plata de 1 onza de Wildlife de Canada (lobo, oso, puma y alce).
> En perfecto estado, pues son para colección.
> Transacción en mano en Barcelona o zona del Valles Occidental.
> Ofertas por MP.
> Gracias.



Después de 15 días, nadie me ha respondido :
Sigo interesado.
Gracias


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Después de 15 días, nadie me ha respondido :
> Sigo interesado.
> Gracias



Habla con el andorrano


----------



## Inversionoro (14 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Después de 15 días, nadie me ha respondido :
> Sigo interesado.
> Gracias



si quieres yo tengo algun puma

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## MrAcer (14 Jun 2012)

Un consulta me voy a iniciar en el tema de compra de oro/plata y tengo una consulta a lo mejor para vosotros es muy obvia, pero bueno, el oro (lingote, moneda) que lo guardáis en casa, en caja fuerte privada, caja fuerte d banco...

Muchas gracias y disculpar las molestias.


----------



## Kid (14 Jun 2012)

necho dijo:


> Buenos días Kid,
> 
> *Te respondo por aquí porque el sitema me dice que no aceptas mensajes privados* ienso:
> 
> ...



¿No acepto privados?
Lo miro ahora mismo, si es así, debe ser la opción por defecto del sistema, pues yo no la he cambiado.
Gracias.


----------



## Kid (14 Jun 2012)

Creo haber encontrado el problema.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## coleccionador (15 Jun 2012)

actualizado en ultimo mensaje


----------



## GoldSilver (15 Jun 2012)

disculpad, pero sabéis a que viene esa subida de 2 euros en las maples, eagles filarmonicas etc.. en el andorrano??


----------



## alvono (15 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> disculpad, pero sabéis a que viene esa subida de 2 euros en las maples, eagles filarmonicas etc.. en el andorrano??



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

pd: debe de ser un error del listado de precios pq en la sección correspondiente de la tienda online sale el precio normal


----------



## xmax (15 Jun 2012)

*Andorrano*

Si, sale el precio normal, pero cuando seleccionas, te sale el precio con impuesto cero... No entiendo este cambio...

Acláranos algo Goldsilver, tú que has hablado con el Andorrano...


----------



## GoldSilver (15 Jun 2012)

lo del impuesto 0 debe de ser un fallo simplemente ya que lleva el iva incluído, en este caso un 8 por ciento, ya que las vende como monedas de colección


----------



## GoldSilver (15 Jun 2012)

me lleve un susto muy grande cuando estaban actualizando y ponían las eagles a 30 euros..ajajajajaj pero bueno yo a seguir comprándole sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## tonypower (17 Jun 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 44€




*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## Kid (17 Jun 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> 
> PLATA
> ...



Con este precio, deberías especificar si se trata de la "privy mark alemana" o la australiana. Pues estaríamos hablando de un precio barato o caro.
Salut.


----------



## tonypower (17 Jun 2012)

Si no especifico nada es porque es la normal (Australiana).
Saludos


----------



## jaws (18 Jun 2012)

Hola

Añado de nuevo una moneda de plata de 5kg de las islas cook comprada en muenzdiscount.de 

Mnzen und Edelmetall Shop - 5 kg Mnzbarren Cook Islands Silber

por 3900. Es un ahorro bastante grande respecto a monedas o el propio precio orginal.

Saludos


----------



## MrAcer (19 Jun 2012)

Buenos días me voy a iniciar en este mundo, de mis ahorros voy a destinar un 10% en oro, he mirado en la web del andorrano y había pensado en 5 monedas Krugerrand.

Que opinais, sería una compra correcta?

Saludos y disculpad las molestias.


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Jun 2012)

MrAcer dijo:


> Buenos días me voy a iniciar en este mundo, de mis ahorros voy a destinar un 10% en oro, he mirado en la web del andorrano y había pensado en 5 monedas Krugerrand.
> 
> Que opinais, sería una compra correcta?
> 
> Saludos y disculpad las molestias.



Hola, no se si es que estoy un poco lerdo hoy o no se entiende bien la pregunta. ¿Cual sería para ti una respuesta correcta?, que por ejemplo alguien te diga... "no, un 10% no, mejor un 10,3%"??
Por lo demás entiendo que la joyería de la que hablas tiene mucho prestigio, buenos precios, 40 años de experiencia, etc. Lo sé porque yo tambien me estuve informando en este foro sobre esta empresa, ya que estoy deicdido a hacer un pequeño negocio con él en breve


----------



## pep007 (19 Jun 2012)

MrAcer dijo:


> Buenos días me voy a iniciar en este mundo, de mis ahorros voy a destinar un 10% en oro, he mirado en la web del andorrano y había pensado en 5 monedas Krugerrand.
> 
> Que opinais, sería una compra correcta?
> 
> Saludos y disculpad las molestias.



Inversion correcta, buen vendedor, nada que objetar. Cero problemas para empezar.


----------



## MrAcer (19 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, no se si es que estoy un poco lerdo hoy o no se entiende bien la pregunta. ¿Cual sería para ti una respuesta correcta?, que por ejemplo alguien te diga... "no, un 10% no, mejor un 10,3%"??
> Por lo demás entiendo que la joyería de la que hablas tiene mucho prestigio, buenos precios, 40 años de experiencia, etc. Lo sé porque yo tambien me estuve informando en este foro sobre esta empresa, ya que estoy deicdido a hacer un pequeño negocio con él en breve



Me refiero que de mis ahorros destinaré el 10% a comprar oro y que esa compra sera de cinco monedas...aii yo creo que se entendía bien, noo?


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Jun 2012)

MrAcer dijo:


> Me refiero que de mis ahorros destinaré el 10% a comprar oro y que esa compra sera de cinco monedas...aii yo creo que se entendía bien, noo?



Yo le aconsejaria leer primero los hilos del oro y de la plata. Nunca invierta en algo que no entienda


----------



## GOLDBUG (19 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



Eldenegro dijo:


> Yo le aconsejaria leer primero los hilos del oro y de la plata. Nunca invierta en algo que no entienda



Si se lee el hilo entero destina el 100%.....yo lo haría jaja


----------



## Tin Rope (20 Jun 2012)

*Continuo con la oferta:*



quebractubre dijo:


> compro onzas de plata 999 de pureza con hasta un *sobreprecio de 10%* sobre la cotización. Si la moneda no está perfecta o no es 999 se estudiará. La cotización en €/onza es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valdemora (20 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos. Es la primera vez que entro en el foro, y agradecería cualquier comentario que pudieran hacer a mi consulta.Tengo intención de comprar algún lingote de onza de oro. Si alguien me puede "orientar" sobre la mejor empresa productora de lingotes, o los de mejor calidad, o dónde comprarlos, lo agradecería. Gracias a tod@s de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## opilano (20 Jun 2012)

valdemora dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Es la primera vez que entro en el foro, y agradecería cualquier comentario que pudieran hacer a mi consulta.Tengo intención de comprar algún lingote de onza de oro. Si alguien me puede "orientar" sobre la mejor empresa productora de lingotes, o los de mejor calidad, o dónde comprarlos, lo agradecería. Gracias a tod@s de antemano y un saludo.



Utiliza el buscador. Te aclarará todas esas dudas y muchas mas


----------



## Manu14 (20 Jun 2012)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Si se lee el hilo entero destina el 100%.....yo lo haría jaja



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Hombre el 100% igual le da palo.
Hay que tener muchos guevos para tener todos los ahorros en metal. 
Salu2.


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Jun 2012)

La oferta se pasa al frente por extenderse hasta fines de junio -->

Gracias


----------



## GOLDBUG (21 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



Manu14 dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Hombre el 100% igual le da palo.
> Hay que tener muchos guevos para tener todos los ahorros en metal.
> Salu2.



Pues yo solo tengo dos guevos jeje


----------



## GOLDBUG (21 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



valdemora dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Es la primera vez que entro en el foro, y agradecería cualquier comentario que pudieran hacer a mi consulta.Tengo intención de comprar algún lingote de onza de oro. Si alguien me puede "orientar" sobre la mejor empresa productora de lingotes, o los de mejor calidad, o dónde comprarlos, lo agradecería. Gracias a tod@s de antemano y un saludo.



Tugsteno company es buena empresa...creo que es China, si quieres algún lingote te los dejo a buen precio


----------



## valdemora (21 Jun 2012)

Agradezco las respuestas, como no puede ser de otra forma. Pero, puestos a responder, si alguien me puede concretar un poco respecto a los mejores lingotes, lo agradecería. He leído los mensajes del foro, pero no saco una conclusión clara al respecto, de ahí mi consulta en este foro. Un saludo.


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Jun 2012)

valdemora dijo:


> Agradezco las respuestas, como no puede ser de otra forma. Pero, puestos a responder, si alguien me puede concretar un poco respecto a los mejores lingotes, lo agradecería. He leído los mensajes del foro, pero no saco una conclusión clara al respecto, de ahí mi consulta en este foro. Un saludo.



Este hilo es de compraventa entre foreros. Para las dudas hay mas hilos con multitud de informacion. Preocupese en buscar un poco


----------



## pequodpipes (21 Jun 2012)

Tenemos a la venta 16 monedas de 50 pesos oro mexicanos a 1.530 € / Unidad. Por privado trataríamos, pago, recogida o envío.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Jun 2012)

pequodpipes dijo:


> Tenemos a la venta 16 monedas de 50 pesos oro mexicanos a 1.530 € / Unidad. Por privado trataríamos, pago, recogida o envío.



¿ De ande eres ? , ¿ que haces ?...ienso:

Modo viejalvisillo off.


----------



## pequodpipes (21 Jun 2012)

De Vitoria-Gasteiz y haciendo un favor a una familia amiga.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2408 (21 Jun 2012)

400 karlillos a *13,25* la unidad.pedido minimo 200 monedas.

posibilidad de hacer envios,portes a cargo del comprador

precio solo esta semana.

si que hay un hilo especifico,pero como es una oferta puntual,tambien la pongo aqui si no os importa

saludos


----------



## Baraja (21 Jun 2012)

pequodpipes dijo:


> Tenemos a la venta 16 monedas de 50 pesos oro mexicanos a 1.530 € / Unidad. Por privado trataríamos, pago, recogida o envío.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Si les apetece irse a Bruselas, allí se las pagarán a 1508 euros por moneda:

Gold Rates
contact us

50 Mexican Pesos - 1508.25

Como indicación, al forero holdem le costó Dios y ayuda vender ese tipo de moneda, lo que no recuerdo es si fue por debajo del spot ienso:


----------



## pequodpipes (21 Jun 2012)

Gracias Baraja, tomamos nota.


----------



## Sauron1972 (21 Jun 2012)

Pues para quien quiera diversificar yo ofrezco una moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro y una de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II a quien me dé monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata pura Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Ofertas por mp


----------



## tonypower (22 Jun 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 42€




*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## REGENTS (22 Jun 2012)

*A la venta las siguientes monedas de plata:*


*
ESPAÑOLAS :​*
6 monedas de plata de 100 pts año 1966.Peso 19,10 grs.Precio unidad : 14€

FOTO:




6 x Monedas de plata de 2000 pts, años diferentes (1994,1995,1996).Peso 18 grs. Precio unidad : 14 €


FOTOS:








1 x Moneda de plata de 1871 de 5 pesetas,AMODEO I. Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 24 €


FOTO :




1 x Moneda de plata de 1885 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XII. Peso 24,70 grs.
Precio : 22 €

FOTO :






1 x Moneda de plata de 1897 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XIII . Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 22 €


FOTOS : 






*MEXICANAS :​*
2 monedas conmemorativas de los juegos olímpicos de 1968,25 pesos Mexicanos..Peso 22,50 grs.
Precio unidad : 17 €

FOTO:



*AUSTRIACA :​*
1 X Moneda Austriaca de 25 Schilling.Conmemorativa año 1967.Peso 13 grs.
Precio : 17 €

FOTOS (ANVERSO Y REVERSO) :





*AMERICANAS : ​*
5 x Moneda de plata de 1/2 dolar norteamericana del año 1964.Peso 12,50 grs. Precio unidad : 15€

FOTO:




Envíos a toda la península (excepto Canarias y Ceuta + Melilla) certificado, asegurado y con número de seguimiento. Los gastos de la expedición van cargo del comprador y se computan en función del número de monedas a despachar. Todos los precios incluyen IVA

Interesados contactar por mensaje privado.

Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Sevilla capital. Estamos ubicados en la C/ AMADOR DE LOS RIOS 56.
Nuestro horario es de 9:30 – 14:00 y de 17 : 30 – 21 :00
Teléfono de información : 954-539-015.


----------



## Tin Rope (22 Jun 2012)

*MEJORA DE OFERTA:*



quebractubre dijo:


> compro onzas de plata 999 de pureza con hasta un *sobreprecio de 10%* sobre la cotización. Si la moneda no está perfecta o no es 999 se estudiará. La cotización en €/onza es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pago sobreprecio de 15%--- actualmente 21,37+15%= 24,57 €.

además *No exijo factura*


----------



## coleccionador (23 Jun 2012)

Se vende 1/20 oz , oro 999 , Panda 2008 en envase original por 90€ envio certificado incluido o entrega en mano en Vitoria


----------



## kapandji (23 Jun 2012)

edito.......


----------



## asqueado (23 Jun 2012)

Busco una serie de monedas para terminar colecciones y son las siguientes

GRAN BRETAÑA
===========
2 Libras Britania 1997, la primera que salio de esta serie

GIBRALTAR
========
1 Crown año 1991 1 onza Prof AG Perro Corgi Real
1 Crown año 1996 1 onza Prof AG Perro British Bulldog
1 Crown año 1997 1 onza Prof AG Perro Yorkshire Terrier

1 Royal años 1998-1999-2000 y 2001 1 onza Prof AG Querubines

BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA
=================
1 Suverena año 1994 1 onza Prof AG Caballo Lipizzanner
1 Suverena año 1995 1 onza Prof AG Caballo Ingles Hack
1 Suverena año 1996 1 onza Prof AG Caballo de Hannover
1 Suverena año 1997 1 onza Prof AG Caballo Arabe
1 Suverena año 1998 1 onza Prof AG Caballo Chino ( Akhal Teke )

Todas las monedas en plata

Si algun forero puede proporcionarme alguna de las monedas antes indicadas,
que se ponga en contacto por MP . Gracias


----------



## takipa (24 Jun 2012)

*Completar colecciones*

Yo también busco la Britannia 1997, la primera de la serie de Gran Bretaña para completar la coleccion. Si alguien la puede ofertar que contacte por mensaje privado


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Jun 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> *MEJORA DE OFERTA:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no la quieres encapsulada?


----------



## Tin Rope (24 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Y no la quieres encapsulada?



encapsulada?? asi es como tengo toda la poca plata que he ido juntando, precisamente encapsulada. por??

lo que busco es principalmente plata 999, filarmonicas, eagle, maples, libertad o las que sean. si no es 999 puedo comprarla tambien, pero que sea cierta cantidad y un precio razonable.

Si tieens alggo que pudiera interesarme, mensaje privado.

Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> *MEJORA DE OFERTA:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500 * 1 Filarmónica Plata 2012 1 Oz

Un saludo


----------



## relojes21 (25 Jun 2012)

Vendo en oro:

2x Soberanos 1974 (Flor de cuño); 305 €/u
1x 20 liras Italia (MBC+) 240€

Se entrega en mano en Barcelona.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Jun 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> encapsulada?? asi es como tengo toda la poca plata que he ido juntando, precisamente encapsulada. por??
> 
> lo que busco es principalmente plata 999, filarmonicas, eagle, maples, libertad o las que sean. si no es 999 puedo comprarla tambien, pero que sea cierta cantidad y un precio razonable.
> 
> ...



era broma. A este precio te la compro yo. 

EDITO: se la compro al Andorrano, el precio está muy bien


----------



## Tin Rope (25 Jun 2012)

Este era un mensaje prviado andorrano, pero me dice que tienes la bandeja llena... libera espacio y continuamos por privado, ok?? gracias



el_andorrano dijo:


> 500 * 1 Filarmónica Plata 2012 1 Oz
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias, tengo unas dudas.

1.Estoy con el carrito de la compra y veo que hay un campo donde dice codigo de descuento,¿en que consiste? ¿podrias facilitarme uno? 

2.En el faq dice que va con iva incluido, sin embargo en el carrito pone:
Total Impuestos: €0.00

¿no me lo cobrarán despues? tengo dudas!!

3.con respecto a los gastos de envio, pone en el faq 12 €, pero no los veo reflejados en el carro...¿?

4.Para recibir el pedido, puede ser de alguna forma que vaya yo a recogerlo en vez de enviarmelo a casa?? Me refiero de ir a recogerlo en correos en Madrid por ejemplo, no a acercarme a andorra, claro...

5. ¿alguna cosa que creas que me puedes advertir? date cuenta que soy nuevo en esto, solo he comprado a foreros en mano!!
-------

Saludos andorrano, gracias por responder mis dudas


----------



## eolico (25 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> 500 * 1 Filarmónica Plata 2012 1 Oz
> 
> Un saludo



Para comprar monedas de oro o plata es necesario identificarse?

Supongo que si paso a recoger el pedido por la tienda no hay los gasto de envio, no?

Gracias!


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2012)

Te respondo por aqui y si tienes dudas nos vamos al privado




quebractubre dijo:


> Muchas gracias, tengo unas dudas.
> 
> 1.Estoy con el carrito de la compra y veo que hay un campo donde dice codigo de descuento,¿en que consiste? ¿podrias facilitarme uno?
> 
> ...




Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Para comprar monedas de oro o plata es necesario identificarse?
> 
> Supongo que si paso a recoger el pedido por la tienda no hay los gasto de envio, no?
> 
> Gracias!



Si sobrepasas los 3000€ hay que hacer una factura.

Exacto, en tienda no hay gastos de envio.

Un saludo


----------



## holdem (25 Jun 2012)

Baraja dijo:


> Si les apetece irse a Bruselas, allí se las pagarán a 1508 euros por moneda:
> 
> Gold Rates
> contact us
> ...



Pues sí tuve que venderla por debajo del spot, un 3% creo. Un saludo


----------



## tonypower (25 Jun 2012)

A la venta:


PLATA
(1) Lunar II Año del Dragon, plata de 1oz, año 2012........Precio 40€




*Se envia en sobre acolchado y en su capsula original.
*Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador, 4€.
*Pago mediante transferencia.


----------



## Manu14 (25 Jun 2012)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Tugsteno company es buena empresa...creo que es China, si quieres algún lingote te los dejo a buen precio



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Las acciones de esta empresa van p´arriba de la leche!!!.

Salu2.


----------



## GOLDBUG (25 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



Manu14 dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Las acciones de esta empresa van p´arriba de la leche!!!.
> 
> Salu2.





En Fort Knox solo tienen de esos...jeje


----------



## chak4l (25 Jun 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Sauron1972 (25 Jun 2012)

*50 pesos mexicanos y 20 francos de oro a cambio de plataplata*

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"?

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos y una de oro de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II como esta:




En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Cambio por monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata pura Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Jun 2012)

Oferta terminada.

Gracias!


----------



## REGENTS (26 Jun 2012)

*A la venta las siguientes monedas de plata:*


*
ESPAÑOLAS :​*
6 monedas de plata de 100 pts año 1966.Peso 19,10 grs.Precio unidad : 14€

FOTO:




6 x Monedas de plata de 2000 pts, años diferentes (1994,1995,1996).Peso 18 grs. Precio unidad : 14 €


FOTOS:








1 x Moneda de plata de 1871 de 5 pesetas,AMODEO I. Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 24 €


FOTO :




1 x Moneda de plata de 1885 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XII. Peso 24,70 grs.
Precio : 22 €

FOTO :






1 x Moneda de plata de 1897 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XIII . Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 22 €


FOTOS : 






*MEXICANAS :​*
2 monedas conmemorativas de los juegos olímpicos de 1968,25 pesos Mexicanos..Peso 22,50 grs.
Precio unidad : 17 €

FOTO:



*AUSTRIACA :​*
1 X Moneda Austriaca de 25 Schilling.Conmemorativa año 1967.Peso 13 grs.
Precio : 17 €

FOTOS (ANVERSO Y REVERSO) :





*AMERICANAS : ​*
5 x Moneda de plata de 1/2 dolar norteamericana del año 1964.Peso 12,50 grs. Precio unidad : 15€

FOTO:




Envíos a toda la península (excepto Canarias y Ceuta + Melilla) certificado, asegurado y con número de seguimiento. Los gastos de la expedición van cargo del comprador y se computan en función del número de monedas a despachar. Todos los precios incluyen IVA

Interesados contactar por mensaje privado.

*Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Sevilla capital. Estamos ubicados en la C/ AMADOR DE LOS RIOS 56.
Nuestro horario es de 9:30 – 14:00 y de 17 : 30 – 21 :00
Teléfono de información : 954-539-015.*


----------



## chak4l (27 Jun 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## hablando_en_plata (29 Jun 2012)

Edito la oferta

Saludos


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Jul 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa comprar una moneda de oro económica, aquí les dejo un vínculo interesante de una subasta de una ...

moneda 10mil pesetas de oro puro - certificado | 32335325


----------



## Goomersindo (1 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa comprar una moneda de oro económica, aquí les dejo un vínculo interesante de una subasta de una ...
> 
> moneda 10mil pesetas de oro puro - certificado | 32335325



¡Un chollazo! De momento en la subasta esta el gramo de oro puro a menos de 25€ ::

Edito:
Es el mismo vendedor que ofrece karlillos a 20€ :XX::XX::XX::XX:

lote 18 monedas de 12 euros de plata- envio gra | 30968398


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jul 2012)

Sr Taruguez:

Este hilo es para la compra venta de oro entre foreros, por favor no ensucie el presente y "postee" en el hilo correspondiente. Gracias


----------



## Tarúguez (1 Jul 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Sr Taruguez:
> 
> Este hilo es para la compra venta de oro entre foreros, por favor no ensucie el presente y "postee" en el hilo correspondiente. Gracias




No es mi intención ensuciar ningún hilo.

Si así lo considera, tiene usted o mucha soberbia, o mucha malicia, o el cerebro de una ameba.


----------



## Vidar (1 Jul 2012)

*Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)*

¿Que vendes o compras?

Para todo lo demás hay variados hilos.


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Jul 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa comprar una moneda de oro económica, aquí les dejo un vínculo interesante de una subasta de una ...

moneda 10mil pesetas de oro puro - certificado | 32335325


¡Un chollazo! De momento en la subasta esta el gramo de oro puro a menos de 25€

Edito:
Es el mismo vendedor que ofrece karlillos a 20€

lote 18 monedas de 12 euros de plata- envio gra | 30968398


Si, las monedas de plata estan caras, pero las de oro son muy económicas, a menos de 25 pavos el gramo como tu bien dices... todo no se puede tener


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jul 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> No es mi intención ensuciar ningún hilo.
> 
> Si así lo considera, tiene usted o mucha soberbia, o mucha malicia, o el cerebro de una ameba.



Perdone usted, no me considero ni soberbio ni malo. Si le ofendí, discúlpeme, no era mi intención, pero entienda que hay muchos hilos sobre oro, plata, etc para hacer comentarios, etc; y que este se utiliza para hacer negocios.


----------



## relojes21 (2 Jul 2012)

Vendo
2x1Soberanos Oro. 1974 Sc. 305 c/u
1x2 Pesos mexicanos Mbc 75€
1x20 Liras Italia Ebc 235€

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## REGENTS (2 Jul 2012)

*A la venta las siguientes monedas de plata:*


*
ESPAÑOLAS :​*
6 monedas de plata de 100 pts año 1966.Peso 19,10 grs.Precio unidad : 14€

FOTO:




6 x Monedas de plata de 2000 pts, años diferentes (1994,1995,1996).Peso 18 grs. Precio unidad : 14 €


FOTOS:








1 x Moneda de plata de 1871 de 5 pesetas,AMODEO I. Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 24 €


FOTO :




1 x Moneda de plata de 1885 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XII. Peso 24,70 grs.
Precio : 22 €

FOTO :






1 x Moneda de plata de 1897 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XIII . Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 22 €


FOTOS : 






*MEXICANAS :​*
2 monedas conmemorativas de los juegos olímpicos de 1968,25 pesos Mexicanos..Peso 22,50 grs.
Precio unidad : 17 €

FOTO:



*AUSTRIACA :​*
1 X Moneda Austriaca de 25 Schilling.Conmemorativa año 1967.Peso 13 grs.
Precio : 17 €

FOTOS (ANVERSO Y REVERSO) :





*AMERICANAS : ​*
5 x Moneda de plata de 1/2 dolar norteamericana del año 1964.Peso 12,50 grs. Precio unidad : 15€

FOTO:




Envíos a toda la península (excepto Canarias y Ceuta + Melilla) certificado, asegurado y con número de seguimiento. Los gastos de la expedición van cargo del comprador y se computan en función del número de monedas a despachar. Todos los precios incluyen IVA

Interesados contactar por mensaje privado.

*Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Sevilla capital. Estamos ubicados en la C/ AMADOR DE LOS RIOS 56.
Nuestro horario es de 9:30 – 14:00 y de 17 : 30 – 21 :00
Teléfono de información : 954-539-015.*


----------



## REGENTS (2 Jul 2012)

*A la venta las siguientes monedas de plata:*


*
ESPAÑOLAS :​*
6 monedas de plata de 100 pts año 1966.Peso 19,10 grs.Precio unidad : 14€

FOTO:




6 x Monedas de plata de 2000 pts, años diferentes (1994,1995,1996).Peso 18 grs. Precio unidad : 14 €


FOTOS:








1 x Moneda de plata de 1871 de 5 pesetas,AMODEO I. Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 24 €


FOTO :




1 x Moneda de plata de 1885 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XII. Peso 24,70 grs.
Precio : 22 €

FOTO :






1 x Moneda de plata de 1897 de 5 pesetas, ALFONSO XIII . Peso 24,60 grs.
Precio : 22 €


FOTOS : 






*MEXICANAS :​*
2 monedas conmemorativas de los juegos olímpicos de 1968,25 pesos Mexicanos..Peso 22,50 grs.
Precio unidad : 17 €

FOTO:



*AUSTRIACA :​*
1 X Moneda Austriaca de 25 Schilling.Conmemorativa año 1967.Peso 13 grs.
Precio : 17 €

FOTOS (ANVERSO Y REVERSO) :





*AMERICANAS : ​*
5 x Moneda de plata de 1/2 dolar norteamericana del año 1964.Peso 12,50 grs. Precio unidad : 15€

FOTO:




Envíos a toda la península (excepto Canarias y Ceuta + Melilla) certificado, asegurado y con número de seguimiento. Los gastos de la expedición van cargo del comprador y se computan en función del número de monedas a despachar. Todos los precios incluyen IVA

Interesados contactar por mensaje privado.

*Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Sevilla capital. Estamos ubicados en la C/ AMADOR DE LOS RIOS 56.
Nuestro horario es de 9:30 – 14:00 y de 17 : 30 – 21 :00
Teléfono de información : 954-539-015.*


----------



## jaws (4 Jul 2012)

Hola

Vendo 2 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1520€ en madrid en mano.

Saludos


----------



## Goldmaus (5 Jul 2012)

Se actualizó el precio a la baja >>
Gracias


----------



## Sauron1972 (5 Jul 2012)

*Cambio oro por plata*

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"?

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos y una de oro de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II como esta:




En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Cambio por monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata pura Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Jul 2012)

lingotes 1 gramo Oro 46€
lingote 2 gramo oro 85€
lingote 5 gramos oro 240€

monedas 1/10 onza oro 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Jul 2012)

*Krugerrand 1 Oz*-------- 1330€ envio o en mano zona Burgos.


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Jul 2012)

*ORO* especial "futboleros"

Medalla Sedes del Mundial de Fútbol 1982 España
17,30 gr. Ley .917 (15,86 gr)...............................................*675 €*
Con certificado y autentificación
Algo más de 1/2 onza de oro puro
Fotos y más detalles por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano o envío
Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Jul 2012)

[Fin de oferta.]

Gracias,




FAQ Espanol | ¿Cómo hacer un pedido?


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jul 2012)

*80 Mil pesetas de oro puro*

Buenas tardes, ofrezco esta bonita moneda española conmemorativa de 80mil pesetas de oro puro, con certificado de autenticidad FNMT (Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre), caja de cartón, caja de madera con detalles en latón, y cápsula, todo original y en perfecto estado.
La moneda no tiene daños, ni rayaduras, ni raspones de ningún tipo ya que siempre la he manipulado con guantes y alfombrilla de protección
El peso de la moneda es de 27 gramos 999 milésimas (26,97 gramos de oro puro). Ésta moneda, tiene una tirada muy escasa
En cuanto al precio, escucho ofertas (serias) por ella ya que soy particular

Si necesitan mas datos fotos o combinar formas de pago y envio, por favor, por privados

Clickear sobre las fotos para agrandar


----------



## kapandji (7 Jul 2012)

..............................


----------



## CARTEROREAL (7 Jul 2012)

Buenas.
Compro *Monedas de Plata Arca de Noe Armenia *
Minimo 20 onzas.
Madrid.


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ofrezco esta bonita moneda española conmemorativa de 80mil pesetas de oro puro, con certificado de autenticidad FNMT (Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre), caja de cartón, caja de madera con detalles en latón, y cápsula, todo original y en perfecto estado.
> La moneda no tiene daños, ni rayaduras, ni raspones de ningún tipo ya que siempre la he manipulado con guantes y alfombrilla de protección
> El peso de la moneda es de 27 gramos 999 milésimas (26,97 gramos de oro puro). Ésta moneda, tiene una tirada muy escasa
> En cuanto al precio, escucho ofertas (serias) por ella ya que soy particular
> ...




Posteo para subir el anuncio, sigue en venta


----------



## lagoausente (8 Jul 2012)

Hola, me gustaria saber si hay alguna referencia concreta para poner el precio de venta, precios de alguna web, etc para monedas que se venden en tiendas com orodirect, ¿que diferencia de precio se suele poner aqui y que referencia se sigue?
Gracias.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Jul 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola tengo disponibles: "varias unidades de cada tipo de onza"
> 
> -Onza *Canguro de 2012* ---------------42€ unidad (12)
> 
> ...



Por la compra de 5 unidades 2012-------40€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (10 Jul 2012)

Retiro la Oferta


----------



## Chila (10 Jul 2012)

hablando_en_plata, tienes un email.

Gracias


----------



## relojes21 (10 Jul 2012)

Vendo
2x1Soberanos Oro. 1974 Sc. 305 c/u
1x2 Pesos mexicanos Mbc 75€
1x20 Liras Italia Ebc 235€

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Jul 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 25,75 más gastos de envio... daros prisa antes de que suba el iva..

un saludo.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Jul 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas de plata a 25,75 más gastos de envio... daros prisa antes de que suba el iva..
> 
> un saludo.
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Actualizo las dejo en 26 quedan 200 unidades.

un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (14 Jul 2012)

Ultimo lote de monedas al IVA reducido. A partir del lunes la cosa sube a 21 tengo hasta 1000 monedas en stock para los rezagados

Info@inversionoro.es


----------



## musu19 (14 Jul 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Ultimo lote de monedas al IVA reducido. A partir del lunes la cosa sube a 21 tengo hasta 1000 monedas en stock para los rezagados
> 
> Info@inversionoro.es



y pa que lo subes... no vuelves abrir antes de septiembre.. que es cuando sube el iva?


----------



## valdemora (14 Jul 2012)

Un poco de seriedad, por favor. El IVA no sube hasta el 1 de septiembre.


----------



## Golden (14 Jul 2012)

Pues el problema lo tienes tu porque mira que no hay opciones para comprar con IVA alemán.....



Inversionoro dijo:


> Ultimo lote de monedas al IVA reducido. A partir del lunes la cosa sube a 21 tengo hasta 1000 monedas en stock para los rezagados
> 
> Info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Goldmaus (17 Jul 2012)

[Oferta agotada]

Muchas gracias.

Cordialmente,



FAQ Espanol | ¿Cómo hacer un pedido?


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Jul 2012)

ORO:

Lingotes 1 gramo 46€
Lingotes 2 Gramos 89€
Lingote 5 Gramos 230€

Monedas 1/10 (MAples y KAnguros) 160


Plata

Filarmonicas 26,2


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## GOLDBUG (19 Jul 2012)

*Goldbug*



Inversionoro dijo:


> ORO:
> 
> Lingotes 1 gramo 46€
> Lingotes 2 Gramos 89€
> ...




El iva está incluido? jeje


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Jul 2012)

Filarmonicas de Plata 26€

info@inversionoro.es

para los interesados... con iva.


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jul 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa invertir en monedas conmemorativas, les dejo dos vínculos a todocolección.net donde se subastan
cincuentin de plata de 168,5 gramos - certifica | 32554791
moneda 10mil pesetas de oro puro - certificado | 32499787


----------



## Jalapa (22 Jul 2012)

*cambio kookaburra 1995 10oz*

Buenas tardes
*
Quisiera cambiar una kookaburra 1995 de 10oz por la de 1996, pues la quiero para tener la serie completa del 96

¿Hay alguien interesado?

Por otro lado, cambiaria la serie completa de 1993 (1 kg, 10 oz, 2 oz y 1 oz) por onzas, preferentemente eagles.


Mandar privado.*


Pd: La funda de las 10 oz esta un poco rayada, como se ve en la foto, pero se mandaria con funda nueva.


----------



## shark91 (24 Jul 2012)

Compro Krugerrand de 1 onza a precio de cotización. Mandarme un privado o llamar al teléfono 627336482. gracias


----------



## relojes21 (24 Jul 2012)

Vendo
2x1Soberanos Oro. 1974 Sc. 305 c/u
1x2 Pesos mexicanos Mbc 75€
1x20 Liras Italia Ebc 235€

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ofrezco esta bonita moneda española conmemorativa de 80mil pesetas de oro puro, con certificado de autenticidad FNMT (Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre), caja de cartón, caja de madera con detalles en latón, y cápsula, todo original y en perfecto estado.
> La moneda no tiene daños, ni rayaduras, ni raspones de ningún tipo ya que siempre la he manipulado con guantes y alfombrilla de protección
> El peso de la moneda es de 27 gramos 999 milésimas (26,97 gramos de oro puro). Ésta moneda, tiene una tirada muy escasa
> En cuanto al precio, escucho ofertas (serias) por ella ya que soy particular
> ...



Por si a alguien le interesa, sigue en venta


----------



## hablando_en_plata (25 Jul 2012)

*Morgan dólar y 50 francos*

Retiro la venta


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Jul 2012)

Filarmonicas plata 26,30

lingote oro 1gr 46€
lingote oro 2 gr 85€
lingote oro 5 gr 230€
moneda 1/10 onza oro 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jul 2012)

Les dejo un vínculo a una subasta de 11 monedas de plata con certificados, cajas etc. Hay más de 5 onzas y estan a 100 euros de momento
hermoso lote de 11 monedas de plata - mil peset | 32642211
Espero que les sirva


----------



## opilano (28 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Les dejo un vínculo a una subasta de 11 monedas de plata con certificados, cajas etc. Hay más de 5 onzas y estan a 100 euros de momento
> hermoso lote de 11 monedas de plata - mil peset | 32642211
> Espero que les sirva



¿Las subastas tú?


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Jul 2012)

Filarmonicas Plata 26,15€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Jul 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿Las subastas tú?



Hola Opilano Sí, son mías. Tengo una colección importante de monedas conmemorativas de plata de todos los tamaños que estoy vendiendo por lotes.
Si te interesa, hablamos por privado para no molestar a los demás foreros por aquí


----------



## chak4l (29 Jul 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Jul 2012)

No se si es el Hilo adecuado, si hay otro para esto lo cambio...

ofrezco cambiar plata no bullion ( cualquier articulo que contenga plata) por monedas bullion.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## shark91 (30 Jul 2012)

*Krugerrand*

Estoy buscando monedas krugerrand de 1 onza, si alguien quiere vender mandarme un privado. Compro en mano en Madrid. gracias


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2012)

Me interesaría un $ morgan cc. En sc/excelente estado.


----------



## el ganador (31 Jul 2012)

pedrint dijo:


> *Medalla de Harry Potter*
> País: Japón
> Peso: 1 Onza
> Composición: 1 onza de plata pura: 999/1000.
> ...



Magia, una onza de plata plateada -silver plated- ::


----------



## yanpakal (31 Jul 2012)

silver plated es bañado en plata no? porque dice entonces 999? quiere decir que el baño es 999?

pero vaya que de 1 onza de plata pura nada


----------



## wolfy (31 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Minusvalora ud. la magia de Harry :Baile:



Lo importante son los distintos tipos de plata que tiene la moneda (Medalla) 

Es plata con distintos numeros atómicos que permiten tener esa diversidad de Colores. 

Es lo que tiene la Alquimia :XX:


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Jul 2012)

Filarmonicas plata 26,30

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (2 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas plata: 26€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ago 2012)

Lingotes de oro a Fixing +o,75€ gramos

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## tresbolillo (3 Ago 2012)

Vendo mis primeros karlillos de 12€ a 13.5€
gastos de envios no incluidos
Para mas información, privado!

un saludo! 
gracias! =)


----------



## Hastur (3 Ago 2012)

COMPRO:

Soberanos o medios soberanos anteriores a 1930 pago mid de munters (dos o tres necesito)
Filarmonicas pago 25€ (un tubo al menos)

Si alguien esta interesado privado


----------



## alvono (3 Ago 2012)

*Compro Oro y Plata en zona Valencia-Castellón*

Compro oro y plata en mano en la zona de *Valencia-Castellón* (desplazamiento del vendedor). Pago el último precio del London Fixing más un diferencial dependiendo del producto.

*Oro:*
London Gold Fixing + 2.5%: Krugerrand, Eagle, Britannia y fracciones de onza 999
London Gold Fixing + 2%: Filarmónicas, maples, canguros y búfalos
Otras monedas y lingotes consultar

*Plata:*
London Silver Fixing + 10%: Filarmónicas, maples, eagles y libertad (mínimo un tubo)
London Silver Fixing + 0%: Duros de plata
Otras monedas y lingotes consultar


----------



## guscrack (4 Ago 2012)

compro onzas de plata a 20€ 
k12 a 12,10€

oro
a 40€ gramo de 24k


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Ago 2012)

Dudo que encuentres vendedor a esos precios.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dudo que encuentres vendedor a esos precios.



Ni caso, es el troll gustavo el gusano, recuerdas?


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas a 26,3€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Chila (4 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dudo que encuentres vendedor a esos precios.



Ya puestos, se las regalo.
Total...


----------



## el ganador (5 Ago 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> COMPRO:
> 
> ...
> Filarmonicas pago 25€ (un tubo al menos)
> ...



igualmente digo 
(eagles y maples también)


----------



## nihilnovum (5 Ago 2012)

el ganador dijo:


> igualmente digo
> (eagles y maples también)



Va venga, que no se diga... 25,1.. y admito libertys..:


----------



## roygbiv (6 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien ofrece la Lunar II de este año (Dragón) de 1oz de oro? MP, por favor.


----------



## lagoausente (6 Ago 2012)

Vendo Filarmónica de Viena Oro 1 oz, comprada en Orodirect con factura.
1350 eur.

Envio fotos por privado. Estado, tal cual compradas en tienda.
Entrega en mano en Galicia, o envio.


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 26,30

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (6 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## hablando_en_plata (6 Ago 2012)

Cerrado por vacaciones


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Hola buenas a todos soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyéndolo, así que yo ofrezco monedas de 20 euros de plata 925/1000 de la FNMT a 25 euros.


----------



## Kid (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyéndolo, así que yo ofrezco monedas de 20 euros de plata 925/1000 de la FNMT a 25 euros.



Pues yo no voy a ser menos, ofrezco las de 30 euros a 35 euros (y también llevo mucho tiempo leyéndo el foro).
Salut.


----------



## tel (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyéndolo, así que yo ofrezco monedas de 20 euros de plata 925/1000 de la FNMT a 25 euros.



Con un par.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Buenas compro onzas de plata 999 a 25 euros, cualquier marca. Soy de Barcelona.


----------



## Kid (7 Ago 2012)

Vendes las de 20 euros a 25 euros, y compras las onzas a 25 euros. O sea, cambias una onza por una K20. 
Pues creo que soy yo el que tengo que ir leyendo más.
Salut.



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Buenas compro onzas de plata 999 a 25 euros, cualquier marca. Soy de Barcelona.


----------



## Goomersindo (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Buenas compro onzas de plata 999 a 25 euros, cualquier marca. Soy de Barcelona.



Ahora combina los 2 post y pon: "Cambio monedas de 18 gramos de plata 925 por monedas de 31.1 gramos de plata 999" :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Jrande hamijo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Es por el valor numismático, ya que son tiradas mucho más pequeñas que las onzas bullion convencionales que hacen millones y año tras año iguales. No me compares una filarmonica de 1,5 euros facial, con una moneda de plata de valor facial 20 euros, de España Campeones del Mundial de futbol 2010 con una tirada de 961.000 monedas.
Si solo importara el precio de la plata todo el mundo compraría barras, no monedas.


----------



## Goomersindo (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Es por el valor numismático, ya que son tiradas mucho más pequeñas que las onzas bullion convencionales que hacen millones y año tras año iguales. No me compares una filarmonica de 1,5 euros facial, con una moneda de plata de valor facial 20 euros, de España Campeones del Mundial de futbol 2010 con una tirada de 961.000 monedas.
> Si solo importara el precio de la plata todo el mundo compraría barras, no monedas.



Claro, claro. :bla:
No había caído en el valor numismatico de los K20 :vomito:
Y a saber cuando vamos a ganar otro Mundial...


----------



## fff (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Es por el valor numismático, ya que son tiradas mucho más pequeñas que las onzas bullion convencionales que hacen millones y año tras año iguales. No me compares una filarmonica de 1,5 euros facial, con una moneda de plata de valor facial 20 euros, de España Campeones del Mundial de futbol 2010 con una tirada de 961.000 monedas.
> Si solo importara el precio de la plata todo el mundo compraría barras, no monedas.



Deja de ensuciar el hilo y decir tonterias. Además de no hacer lo que predicas... porque dices que no las compares, y sin embargo tu las cambias en relacion 1:1 ... lo que hay que oir!


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Hola fff yo no digo ninguna tonteria, y no me as entendido.
Yo soy quien vendo mis monedas al precio que creo conveniente, y porqué otros las regalen, no lo voy a hacer yo, no tengo prisa.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola fff yo no digo ninguna tonteria, y no me as entendido.
> Yo soy quien vendo mis monedas al precio que creo conveniente, y porqué otros las regalen, no lo voy a hacer yo, no tengo prisa.



Igual en 20 años puedes cambiarlas K20 por onzas pero a día de hoy se consiguen sin mucha dificultad en muchos bancos a 20€. Ahora mismo, escasas no son.


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 26,15

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## lagoausente (7 Ago 2012)

Sigue en venta, fotillos
1350, escucho ofertas.
Filarmonica de Viena oro 1 Oz. 999.9 pureza.
Soy forero aquí desde hace bastante.
Entrega en mano en Galicia, o envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## arckan69 (7 Ago 2012)

Hola, una cuestión.

Cómo hacéis transacciones con alguien desconocido del foro? 
Transferencia bancaria supongo que nunca. 
Lo único que se me ocurre, sin posibilidad de comprar en mano es contrareembolso y abriendo antes el paquete, por correos, cierto?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Kid (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola fff yo no digo ninguna tonteria, y no me as entendido.
> Yo soy quien vendo mis monedas al precio que creo conveniente, y porqué otros las regalen, no lo voy a hacer yo, no tengo prisa.



No es justo que la inteligencia humana tenga tantos límites, y sin embargo no exista ninguno para la estupidez humana.


----------



## pislacho10 (7 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Hola, una cuestión.
> 
> Cómo hacéis transacciones con alguien desconocido del foro?
> Transferencia bancaria supongo que nunca.
> ...



Suele ser buena idea echar un vistazo al hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros" para conocer la reputación de cada uno. Personalmente me ha ido bien, con todos los foreros con los que he tratado nunca he tenido el mínimo problema.


----------



## takipa (7 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Hola, una cuestión.
> 
> Cómo hacéis transacciones con alguien desconocido del foro?
> Transferencia bancaria supongo que nunca.
> ...



Existe un hilo que es de Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros donde te puedes informar. Ante todo debe de haber confianza y tener palabra entre las personas que realizan los tratos, con esas dos premisas e informandote previamente no tienes por que tener problemas. Deja la desconfianza un poco apartada, empieza por pequeñas compras para ir afianzándote y poco a poco te iras metiendo en este mundillo. 
La forma habitual de pago es la transferencia bancaria o la entrega en mano. No he visto a nadie que envíe contra reembolso, que a la larga sale mas caro, pues hay que pagar un tanto por ciento de la compra a Correos.
Mi consejo es el mismo que me han dado a mi en otras ocasiones, lee, infórmate, confía, ten palabra (no hagas un pedido, luego lo anulas, después vuelves a pedir, etc.) y tendrás muy pocos problemas. En este hilo hay foreros con una inmensa paciencia que te informan y aclaran todas las dudas que puedas tener antes de comprar. 
Animo, cuando hagas tu primera compra, espero que nos cuentes tu experiencia


----------



## arckan69 (7 Ago 2012)

gracias,

bueno, la cuestión es que es un forero nuevo, de ahí que no puede uno fiarse. 
Creo que investigaré la opción de contrareembolso.


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> bueno, la cuestión es que es un forero nuevo, de ahí que no puede uno fiarse.
> Creo que investigaré la opción de contrareembolso.



Si no sale en el hilo de valoraciones, toma precauciones.
O hazle un pedido pequeño para comprobar...


----------



## asqueado (7 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Hola, una cuestión.
> 
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre, sin posibilidad de comprar en mano es contrareembolso y abriendo antes el paquete, por correos, cierto?
> ...



No se puede abrir el paquete para ver su contenido, antes hay que pagarlo, el cartero o el repartidor de cualquier agencia de transporte que venga contra un reembolso no lo permiten, ni se lo autorizan, ellos cogen el importe y a volar, le importa un pimiento lo que venga en su interior.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Claro, claro. :bla:
> No había caído en el valor numismatico de los K20 :vomito:
> Y a saber cuando vamos a ganar otro Mundial...



Hola Goomersindo, de verdad tu crees que por ganar uno, ¿ahora vamos a ganarlos siempre? Mas bien cuando no ganemos ninguno durante dos décadas la gente abrazara los k-20 donde reflejen que en 2010 fuimos campeones del mundial de fútbol.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Kid dijo:


> No es justo que la inteligencia humana tenga tantos límites, y sin embargo no exista ninguno para la estupidez humana.



hola Kid ¿puedes decirme a que miembro de tu familia te refieres?
Por tu ataque gratuito.


----------



## IvanRios_ (8 Ago 2012)

Se vende
k12 a 18€
k20 a 25€
k30 a 35€

Silver eagle a 40€

Vamos que se acaban ¡¡¡¡


----------



## deara (8 Ago 2012)

En Alicante, mano a mano, compro karlillos o 2000 pesetas a 13 euros c/u. Ponerse en contacto por email: campodeara@gmail.com


----------



## Kid (8 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> hola Kid ¿puedes decirme a que miembro de tu familia te refieres?
> Por tu ataque gratuito.



Reconócelo, has entrado con mal pie en el foro.
Con lo poco que llevas en él, lo más inteligente es "desaparecer", y volver a entrar con otro nick de aquí un par de días.
"Nunca tendrás una segunda oportunidad para mejorar una primera mala primera mala impresión".
Si no lo haces, siempre serás "El que pretendía cambiar k20s por filarmónicas" (y además intentando justificar lo injustificable).
¿Te has ofendido con mi frase sobre la inteligencia y la estupidez? ... Sin comentarios. Como ves, yo no voy a entrar al trapo.
Salut.


----------



## Goomersindo (8 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola Goomersindo, de verdad tu crees que por ganar uno, ¿ahora vamos a ganarlos siempre? Mas bien cuando no ganemos ninguno durante dos décadas la gente abrazara los k-20 donde reflejen que en 2010 fuimos campeones del mundial de fútbol.



Si que tienes fe en los K-20... Si tan seguro estas, te cambio mis K20 por tus Filarmonicas, para que te puedas abrazar mas a gustito


----------



## Goomersindo (8 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Silver eagle a 40€
> 
> Vamos que se acaban ¡¡¡¡



Te parecera broma, pero hoy he visto en un escaparate una super oferta/ tarifa plana de onzas (Maples, Eagles, Libertades y Filarmonicas) a 45€/ud. Eso si, del 2012, bien nuevitas. :XX::XX::XX: 
Mañana entro y le pregunto al de la tienda si conoce a un tal HUMANO DE PLATA


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Te parecera broma, pero hoy he visto en un escaparate una super oferta/ tarifa plana de onzas (Maples, Eagles, Libertades y Filarmonicas) a 45€/ud. Eso si, del 2012, bien nuevitas. :XX::XX::XX:
> Mañana entro y le pregunto al de la tienda si conoce a un tal HUMANO DE PLATA



No se de que hablas pero hoy he conseguido 4 maples en su funda original a 25 euros/unidad


----------



## Gallina (8 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No se de que hablas pero hoy he conseguido 4* maples en su funda original* a 25 euros/unidad



MEN-TI-RA.

Otro trollaco?
:cook:


----------



## lagoausente (8 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> bueno, la cuestión es que es un forero nuevo, de ahí que no puede uno fiarse.
> Creo que investigaré la opción de contrareembolso.



Forero nuevo o forero nuevo en el hilo compraventa? No es lo mismo a mi parecer. Yo es la primera vez que vendo pero llevo tiempo en el foro..
De todas formas por esa regla de tres..pff yo he comprado cosas de segunda mano como instrumentos musicales, material informatico, mesas de mezclas en otros foros especificos y siempre he tenido que fiar, tambien he vendido, y por suerte no he tenido problemas.
Otra cosa es un forero nuevo, de registro reciente, eso ya es lotería, mejor pagar un poco mas y comprar en tienda que es lo que hize yo en su dia.


----------



## fff (8 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No se de que hablas pero hoy he conseguido 4 maples en su funda original a 25 euros/unidad



Anda haznos una foto de esas maples y te creeremos. Que todavia no he visto una funda original de maple... inocho: ... :XX:
*Cómpralas o véndelas, que este es un hilo de compra vent*a! 
Y si no, déjanos tranquilos por favor! Que ganas de dar mal!


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Reconócelo, has entrado con mal pie en el foro.
> Con lo poco que llevas en él, lo más inteligente es "desaparecer", y volver a entrar con otro nick de aquí un par de días.
> "Nunca tendrás una segunda oportunidad para mejorar una primera mala primera mala impresión".
> Si no lo haces, siempre serás "El que pretendía cambiar k20s por filarmónicas" (y además intentando justificar lo injustificable).
> ...



Jajaja, de verdad que estas más loco de lo que pensaba, osea que tienes montado un cartel monopolistico de monedas, y como la mafia tu impones los precios de cada moneda si son onzas que no difiera un euro con lo que tu quieres porque si no despellejas a quien sea, yo he comprado onzas a 25 más de una vez, si son k-12 y k-20 igual también tengo que vender al precio que tu digas, pues lo llevas claro para que yo venda un k-20 de 2010 por menos de 25, en fin creo que te as fumado algo, yo vengo de una larga estirpe de luchadores y ni tu ni mil de tus secuaces me amilanan, evidentemente no pienso cambiarme el nombre, y seguiré comprando y vendiendo al precio que yo considere oportuno porqué son mis monedas, y con esto zanjo el asunto.


----------



## Kid (8 Ago 2012)

*Don't feed the troll*


----------



## bric (8 Ago 2012)

Ignoremos a los "ensuciahilos", se están saliendo con la suya y las ofertas de los foreros quedan atrás y sólo son visibles las chorradas varias de estos señores.

Por cierto, ¿Maples en su funda original? ¿Será esto lo que nos ofrece? ienso:


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Ago 2012)

filarmonicas plata 26,30

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> MEN-TI-RA.
> 
> Otro trollaco?
> :cook:



Hola gallina el nombre te va que ni pintado, no se por que dices que es mentira, en que te basas para llamarme mentiroso, si lo digo es verdad, e comprado cuatro maples en su funda original a 25 euros/unidad, no tengo ningún interés en decir nada que no sea cierto. (gastos de envío aparte eso si)


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Anda haznos una foto de esas maples y te creeremos. Que todavia no he visto una funda original de maple... inocho: ... :XX:
> *Cómpralas o véndelas, que este es un hilo de compra vent*a!
> Y si no, déjanos tranquilos por favor! Que ganas de dar mal!



y si me molesto a hacer las fotos, a pasarlas al ordenador y subirlas, que te demuestro? si luego me dirás que no las e podido comprar a ese precio, así que paso, no tengo que demostrar nada porque yo tengo las 4 monedas y se lo que e pagado por ellas, que mala es la envidia.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2012)

bric dijo:


> Ignoremos a los "ensuciahilos", se están saliendo con la suya y las ofertas de los foreros quedan atrás y sólo son visibles las chorradas varias de estos señores.
> 
> Disculpa yo solo hice unas ofertas y me vinieron a tocar los huevos, pero no te preocupes que a mi tampoco me gusta ensuciar hilos, así que haré caso omiso de las provocaciones.


----------



## chak4l (8 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Que todavia no he visto una funda original de maple... inocho: ... :XX:



Las Maples antiguas si venían enfundadas en fundas de plástico transparente.


----------



## fff (8 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las Maples antiguas si venían enfundadas en fundas de plástico transparente.



Me acaba de matar monster... no tendrá alguna foto de esas fundas? - edito, vista en internet... algo nuevo se aprende siempre.
Desde luego estos trolls que siempre van con sus filarmonicas/maples/eagles en su funda original algun dia tenian que acertar... eso si, nunca las postean en foto :rolleye:


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Ago 2012)

Filarmonica plata 26,30€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Ago 2012)

*Vendo* dos pak de 5 monedas de 18 gr. de plata 925/1000. Valor facial 20 euros.
del 2011 a 23 euros, *115 euros las 5*. sin circular, fundas originales.

Vendo pak de 5 monedas de 18 gr. de plata 925/1000. Valor facial 20 euros.
*2010 España Campeona del Mundial de Fútbol de Sudáfrica.*
(El único mundial que ha ganado en toda su historia)
a 25 euros, *125 euros las 5*. sin circular, fundas originales.


*Compro* *onzas* de plata cualquier marca (incluyendo islas kook i britanias) *a 25 euros* y *pandas y kookaburras a 32'5 euros.*
Interesados contestar por mensaje privado, 
por favor el que no le interese comprar o vender a los precios indicados, absténgase de hacer comentarios. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## muchomiedo (9 Ago 2012)

El tio de mexico me ha dejado unas monedas, solo unos dias.
Para verificar las monedas prefiero quedar cerca un compro-oro.
En mano, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6.
Si alguien quiere fotos por privado.


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Ago 2012)

muchomiedo dijo:


> El tio de mexico me ha dejado unas monedas, solo unos dias.
> Para verificar las monedas prefiero quedar cerca un compro-oro.
> En mano, Castilla-Leon y Madrid A-6.
> Si alguien quiere fotos por privado.



Ojo, que la imagen pone refrappe ¿Sabes lo que quiere decir? 

Me imagino que el compro oro cerca del que quedaras no sera amigo tuyo, ¿no?


----------



## davitxin (9 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos, soy un forero novatillo y como tal no entiendo mucho de estas cosas, por lo que me gustaría saber que significa eso de "refrappe" en las monedas....si no es molestia.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ago 2012)

Creo que es *REACUÑACIÓN*.
Por lo menos los 50 pesos mexicanos se siguieron reacuñando hasta los años 90s con las fechas originales (1921-1947).
Si tienen los 37,5 gr. de oro y un precio competitivo no les veo inconveniente.


----------



## Chila (9 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Creo que es *REACUÑACIÓN*.
> Por lo menos los 50 pesos mexicanos se siguieron reacuñando hasta los años 90s con las fechas originales (1921-1947).
> Si tienen los 37,5 gr. de oro y un precio competitivo no les veo inconveniente.



También hay unas medallas de Alfonso XII que son reacuñaciones.
Se usan los mismos cuños que las originales, por lo que llevan, también, la fecha de la moneda antigua.
Valor numismático, poco o ninguno; valor del metal, íntegro.


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata 26,30€

también disponibles lingotes de oro pequeños.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## mk73 (9 Ago 2012)

Chila dijo:


> También hay unas medallas de Alfonso XII que son reacuñaciones.
> Se usan los mismos cuños que las originales, por lo que llevan, también, la fecha de la moneda antigua.
> Valor numismático, poco o ninguno; valor del metal, íntegro.




el mal vicio de las reacunyaciones; una manera mas de hundir la numismatica o ya ni que decir si hablamos de falsificaciones.
Tambien hay paises como Austria que hiceron cosas asi con alguna de sus monedas emblematicas de plata y oro; en fin...


----------



## davitxin (9 Ago 2012)

gracias (todavía no se muy bien a que boton tengo que dar para agradecer todavía...)


----------



## Chila (9 Ago 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> el mal vicio de las reacunyaciones; una manera mas de hundir la numismatica o ya ni que decir si hablamos de falsificaciones.
> Tambien hay paises como Austria que hiceron cosas asi con alguna de sus monedas emblematicas de plata y oro; en fin...



Como oof-topic final, muchas reacuñaciones son de peso y tamaños diferentes a las monedas originales.
El gracias lo tienes abajo a la derecha davitxin.


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ago 2012)

davitxin dijo:


> gracias (todavía no se muy bien a que boton tengo que dar para agradecer todavía...)



Hasta que no dejes de ser pompero (casi como yo) no te lo ponen junto a "Citar" y "Multi off".

Ale, vamos a comprar y vender que es de lo que se trata. Dejemos de ensuciar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Ojo, que la imagen pone refrappe ¿Sabes lo que quiere decir?



"refrappe" en francés es reacuñación. Por ejemplo la mayoría de 50 pesos mexicanos del año 47 son reacuñaciones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

Veo que ya habían contestado...



BaNGo dijo:


> Creo que es *REACUÑACIÓN*.
> Por lo menos los 50 pesos mexicanos se siguieron reacuñando hasta los años 90s con las fechas originales (1921-1947).
> Si tienen los 37,5 gr. de oro y un precio competitivo no les veo inconveniente.



Sólo las del 47 son reacuñaciones.


----------



## Vidar (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Veo que ya habían contestado...
> 
> 
> 
> Sólo las del 47 son reacuñaciones.



perdona monster, ¿todas las del 47 son reacuñaciones? tengo alguna de ese año, ¿como saber si es o no reacuñada? ¿influye algo?

.


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo las del 47 son reacuñaciones.



¿Seguro?
Para mí esta también es una reacuñación de 1943.
Mide 37mm y las pocas originales que se acuñaron en el 43 eran de 39mm.
¿Qué opinas, Monster?


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ago 2012)

Es que el día que explicaron cómo adjuntar fotos no fui a clase.

Pongo el link.

50 PESOS MEXICANOS Centenario 37mm 1943 Calidad EBC ref :11062118 Productos ORO


----------



## yanpakal (9 Ago 2012)

ivan rios y humano de plata ignorados para siempre, es la primera vez que hago esto, pero es que vaya manera de joder el hilo, yo no compro mucho, pero me gusta leer el hilo regularmente, y que sea un hilo serio vaya, no que haya personajes como estos


----------



## muchomiedo (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "refrappe" en francés es reacuñación. Por ejemplo la mayoría de 50 pesos mexicanos del año 47 son reacuñaciones.



La foto adjunta con los precios la saqué de una web, tengo el link en otro pc, luego lo posteo si quereis.

Realmente no sé si son reacuñaciones o no, ahora posteo fotos de las monedas que tengo, sino fueran "refrappe" edito la imagen, espero la opinión del foro, las vendo por el precio en oro con una pequeña prima no por que tengan valor de coleccionista. 

* Lo de quedar cerca de un compro-oro es para mayor garantía de todas las partes, yo no tengo ninguna preferencia ni conocido, teniendo en cuenta que no destrocen las monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> perdona monster, ¿todas las del 47 son reacuñaciones? tengo alguna de ese año, ¿como saber si es o no reacuñada? ¿influye algo?
> 
> .



Por la pátina podrías saber si no es reacuñada. Pero no es seguro. Pero da igual todas valen igual. Las únicas que se pagan algo más son las del 21.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

muchomiedo dijo:


> La foto adjunta con los precios la saqué de una web, tengo el link en otro pc, luego lo posteo si quereis.
> 
> Realmente no sé si son reacuñaciones o no, ahora posteo fotos de las monedas que tengo, sino fueran "refrappe" edito la imagen, espero la opinión del foro, las vendo por el precio en oro con una pequeña prima no por que tengan valor de coleccionista.
> 
> * Lo de quedar cerca de un compro-oro es para mayor garantía de todas las partes, yo no tengo ninguna preferencia ni conocido, teniendo en cuenta que no destrocen las monedas.



No te comas el coco. Valen igual. Su peso en oro. Eso sí, si son falsas, aunque tengan el mismo peso de oro se pagan algo menos.

Y en los compro-oro no saben distinguir una falsa de una buena.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> Para mí esta también es una reacuñación de 1943.
> *Mide 37mm y las pocas originales que se acuñaron en el 43 eran de 39mm.*
> ¿Qué opinas, Monster?



Primera vez que oigo esto. Sólo sé de reacuñaciones del 47.


----------



## fff (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso sí, si son falsas, aunque tengan el mismo peso de oro se pagan algo menos.



Perdon por el offtopic, pero esto no lo entiendo... una falsa del mismo peso y ley que la original? Que sentido tiene?


----------



## Vidar (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por la pátina podrías saber si no es reacuñada. Pero no es seguro. Pero da igual todas valen igual. Las únicas que se pagan algo más son las del 21.



De estado están perfectas, indistinguible de otras de otros años que supongo originales no reacuñadas.

Tranquilo estoy ya que he comprobado todas las características de las monedas y además proceden originalmente de tienda de numismática muy reconocida. NR.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (9 Ago 2012)

yanpakal dijo:


> ivan rios y humano de plata ignorados para siempre, es la primera vez que hago esto, pero es que vaya manera de joder el hilo, yo no compro mucho, pero me gusta leer el hilo regularmente, y que sea un hilo serio vaya, no que haya personajes como estos



Menudo retrasado estas hecho en este hilo hace tiempo que se dejo de utilizar solo para la compraventa ¿que pasa que unos pueden opinar y otros no? vete a cagar anda fascistoide de salon


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "refrappe" en francés es reacuñación. Por ejemplo la mayoría de 50 pesos mexicanos del año 47 son reacuñaciones.



Gracias, Monster, se lo que significa, lo que queria transmitir en mi mensaje es que seguramente quien lo estaba ofreciendo no lo sabe, o no le interesa saberlo.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Ago 2012)

*Ignorados para siempre: yanpakal, fff, kid*

Compro onzas de plata de cualquier marca a 25 euros
enviar privado


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas plata 26,3€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jfisbein (10 Ago 2012)

Hola,
Estoy interesado en comprar algún tubo vacio donde meter mis Filarmónicas de plata.
¿Alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir?

Gracias!


----------



## Atanor (10 Ago 2012)

---------------->


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

jfisbein dijo:


> Hola,
> Estoy interesado en comprar algún tubo vacio donde meter mis Filarmónicas de plata.
> ¿Alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir?
> 
> Gracias!



Necho tiene y a buen precio.

.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Ago 2012)

jfisbein dijo:


> Hola,
> Estoy interesado en comprar algún tubo vacio donde meter mis Filarmónicas de plata.
> ¿Alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir?
> 
> Gracias!



Habla con Necho...


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Necho tiene y a buen precio.
> 
> .





miaavg dijo:


> Mire ud. en la lista de productos que expone nuestro conforero Necho; yo mismo le he pedido varios junto con una caja Masterbox; ya puestos a pedir tubos viene estupendo una o dos cajas de estas.





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Habla con Necho...



*¡¡¡¡ venga esa chupipandi ¡¡¡¡ 3 respuesta para decir lo mismo , llevais comision por referidos o como va eso.*

Puedes preguntar a femstore o masterbullion , al andorrano tambien .


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡ venga esa chupipandi ¡¡¡¡ 3 respuesta para decir lo mismo , llevais comision por referidos o como va eso.*
> 
> Puedes preguntar a femstore o masterbullion , al andorrano tambien .



Mire Sr. troll de fem_store, necho es un vendedor que se vuelca con el cliente y se hace querer no como usted.

¿que hace aún por aquí? si ya lleva varios reportes de conforeros... ¿buscando más?

.


----------



## alvono (10 Ago 2012)

Compro oro y plata en mano en la zona de *Valencia-Castellón* (desplazamiento del vendedor). Pago el último precio del London Fixing más un diferencial dependiendo del producto.

*Oro:*
London Gold Fixing + 2.5%: Krugerrand, Eagle, Britannia y fracciones de onza 999
London Gold Fixing + 2%: Filarmónicas, maples, canguros y búfalos
Otras monedas y lingotes consultar

*Plata:*
London Silver Fixing + 10%: Filarmónicas, maples, eagles y libertad (mínimo un tubo)
London Silver Fixing + 0%: Duros de plata
Otras monedas y lingotes consultar


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Y con que pruebas dices que soy femstore , ¿con las mismas que te di yo cuando te dije lo que hacia cuendo era legionario?


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Y con que pruebas dices que soy femstore , ¿con las mismas que te di yo cuando te dije lo que hacia cuendo era legionario?



Me parece que ya te has llevado muchos reportes por tu trolleo constante, espero que el baneo caiga pronto, pero no va a servir para nada porque todos sabemos que volverás con multinick, pero aquí todos te tenemos calado


----------



## kemado (10 Ago 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Mire ud. en la lista de productos que expone nuestro conforero Necho; yo mismo le he pedido varios junto con una caja Masterbox; ya puestos a pedir tubos viene estupendo una o dos cajas de estas.



Sobre todo llenas::


----------



## Vidar (10 Ago 2012)

Siento como nos está estropeando este hilo y otros de metales el troll, a ver si es posible que lo reportéis también, lo echan y actualizamos los post de compraventa.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Siento como nos está estropeando este hilo y otros de metales el troll, a ver si es posible que lo reportéis también, lo echan y actualizamos los post de compraventa.
> 
> .



Pues empieza dando ejemplo estas continuamente ensuciando todos los hilos pidiendo mi baneo ,llorica.


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

Lo mejor será ignorarlo todos y ya está problema resuelto, no hay cosa que le guste más a un troll que que lo alimenten.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Lo mejor será ignorarlo todos y ya está problema resuelto, no hay cosa que le guste más a un troll que que lo alimenten.



que que lo que , se ve que eres buen estudiante .

No te juntes con vidar que le gusta olerme el ojete , son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas pero me hace sentirme acosado a cada post mio el tio otro detras lloriqueando pidiendo mi baneo es penoso


----------



## chak4l (11 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata 26,5€
Puma de Canada: 35€
info@inversionoro.es


----------



## muchomiedo (11 Ago 2012)

*Vendido lote*






















Al precio que pagan/compran en EUROGOLD:

EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !

50 pesos ------- 37,5 gr de oro por 1.573,65 €
10 pesos --------- 7,5 gr de oro por 311,55 €
2,5 pesos ------- 1,875 gr de oro por 77,89 €
2 pesos ----------- 1,5 gr de oro por 62,31 €

* si alguien quiere otras fotos pm

***************VENDIDO EL LOTE******************


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Ago 2012)

Oferta para este fin de semana:

[Existencias agotadas]

Muchas gracias.

Cordialmente,



FAQ Espanol | Cómo hacer un pedido


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2012)

Hola buenas, 
particular de Barcelona. ecosuper98@hotmail.com compro onzas a 26 euros


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Ago 2012)

lote de 1000 monedas de 12€, se puede cojer menos cantidades.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## skifi (12 Ago 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> lote de 1000 monedas de 12€, se puede cojer menos cantidades.
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



¿A que precio?

Un corfial saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Ago 2012)

A 13,75 las 1000 o menos cantidad a 14

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## el ganador (12 Ago 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Oferta para este fin de semana:
> 
> - *Philharmoniker 1 Oz Ag a 26,15 EUR c/u* (IVA incl.) + envío
> - Pedido mínimo 5 onzas
> ...



¿alguien sabe qué es esta coña?


----------



## Goldmaus (12 Ago 2012)

el ganador dijo:


> Goldmaus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Oferta para este fin de semana:
> ...



Con 20 Onzas el precio de envío se duplica porque pasa de 500 EUR. Con 19 queda apenas abajo de ese límite.

Cordialmente,


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2012)

Buenas

Compro onzas de plata a partir de 25'60 euros y más según modelosegún modelo. zona Barcelona 
ecosuper98@hotmail.com 

Vendo monedas de 20 euros de plata de gran pureza 925/1000 por 24'50. 

Tiradas Reducidas (sin contar las destruidas en el BDE)

Campeones en el Mundial de fútbol de Sudáfrica en el año 2010. 
Tirada de 961.347 monedas. (2010)

100º aniversario del comienzo de la celebración del día de la mujer. Tirada de 734.818 monedas. (2011)


----------



## manijero (13 Ago 2012)

Compro onzas de plata en Malaga. No me interesan monedas con premium.


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Ago 2012)

Yo compro oro y plata en toda España, precios Mayorista

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (13 Ago 2012)

Hola compro onzas a 26 euros, zona barcelona paso a buscar, o pago envio, ecosuper98@hotmail.com


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Ago 2012)

vendo monedas de facial 20 euros plata FNMT años 2010,2011 a 25 euros. negociables. zona Barcelona.
envío mínimo 5, gratis a península.


----------



## vidarr (14 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Compro onzas de plata a partir de 25'60 euros y más según modelosegún modelo. zona Barcelona
> ecosuper98@hotmail.com
> ...





HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> vendo monedas de facial 20 euros plata FNMT años 2010,2011 a 25 euros. negociables. zona Barcelona.
> envío mínimo 5, gratis a península.



Parece que hay inflación en los karlillos... 

Por cierto, si un millón de monedas te parece tirada reducida, no quiero ni imaginar cómo llamas a las tiradas de 30.000 monedas que sacan algunas cecas para algunas series...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (15 Ago 2012)

Serian Tiradas muy reducidas. Ademas as de tener en cuenta que el BDE recojio una parte de la tirada para reconstruilas en las de 30 euros


----------



## shark91 (15 Ago 2012)

Compro krugerrand a precio de cotizacion.si estas en madrid compro en mano. Si estas interesado mándame un privado.


----------



## musu19 (15 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Serian Tiradas muy reducidas. Ademas as de tener en cuenta que el BDE recojio una parte de la tirada para reconstruilas en las de 30 euros



y por que cuando salieron los k30 seguían vendiendo los k12??? no creo que refunde ni un solo k12... ademas seria un delito también para ellos!


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Ago 2012)

Compro todo tipo de chatarra de plata y oro

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Tirikitrauki (16 Ago 2012)

Tengo monedas de la FNMT de 20 euros de facial. Las vendo a 22,5 euros en la zona de Bilbao en mano. Si alguien es de la zona de la Comunidad Valenciana, podríamos hablar.
Si alguien está interesado que mande MP.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 Ago 2012)

-Se venden monedas de oro: Año 1989---1990

Edición "Quinto Centenario" valor facial de 80000 ptas. *27gr.-------oro 999*

Precio: 1220€ cada una (con su certificado correspondiente)


----------



## Atanor (17 Ago 2012)

------------>


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2012)

¿Qué le pasa a la página del Andorrano que está caída? 

Andorrano ¿qué le pasa a tu página? ¿ya se acabó todo? ¿el lunes nos salimos del euro?


----------



## musu19 (17 Ago 2012)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a la página del Andorrano que está caída?
> 
> Andorrano ¿qué le pasa a tu página? ¿ya se acabó todo? ¿el lunes nos salimos del euro?



Pues a mi me va!


----------



## Sauron1972 (17 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"? Cambio oro por plata

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos y/o una de oro de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II. Abrir spoilers para ver fotos

Abrir spoiler para ver la moneda de 50 pesos


Spoiler












Abrir spoiler para ver la moneda de 20 francos


Spoiler












En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Cambio por monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata bullion estándares tipo Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## shark91 (20 Ago 2012)

COMPRO KRUGERRAND A PRECIO DE MERCADO.SOY DE MADRID.AL QUE LE INTERESE QUE ME MANDE UN PRIVADO. MI TELÉFONO ES 627336482.gracias.


----------



## chak4l (20 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Ago 2012)

Lingote de oro 5gr Umicore 249€
lingote 1 gr oro Bullion 46€
lingote 2 gr oro Bullion 85€
1/10 Onza oro Kanguros y Maples a 165€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Ago 2012)

Filarmónicas de plata a 27,2€ 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Ircapo (21 Ago 2012)

*compro lingotes plata*

Compro lingotes de plata pura


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Ago 2012)

Vendo Soberano de oro de 1933 (*el de la foto no es*, solo es a título de información) que tengo repetido. 







Comprado recientemente en Alemania, BU (brilliant uncirculated), sin circular, estado perfecto. 

Lo vendo a precio alemán hoy día, por 327 euros y la carta certificada la pago yo.

Como alguno me lo pregunta, las caracteristicas son: 
Material: Gold (oro)
Feinheit: 916,7/1000 (pureza como el Krugerrand)
Feingoldgehalt: 7,322 Gramm (peso en gramos)
Maße: 22,05 mm (diámetro)
Jahrgang: diverse (año, en el caso el que vendo es de 1933)
Nominal: 1 Pfund (valor nominal)

MP o email. Saludos.


----------



## Hastur (23 Ago 2012)

No existen soberanos del año 1933. Si lo tienes repetido es que te han timado dos veces.

De nada ...


----------



## chak4l (23 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Ago 2012)

vendo lingotes de plata pura con mi marca

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Ago 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> No existen soberanos del año 1933. Si lo tienes repetido es que te han timado dos veces.
> 
> De nada ...



A la noche te pongo la foto.


----------



## Eldenegro (23 Ago 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> A la noche te pongo la foto.



A ver, segun la web de goldsovereigns (que es la mejor que conozco sobre soberanos) esa fecha no existe

Gold Sovereigns - Which Dates Exist?

Consultando el Marsh tampoco aparece esta fecha. Pon las fotos y miramos, pero no pinta bien


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ago 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> A la noche te pongo la foto.



Joder... que interesante está el tema:

*Gold Coins of 1933*
Half sovereigns were not issued in every year, and this is one date for which none were issued.
No full sovereigns were minted in 1933 either​1933 Gold Coins

Si no es indiscreción, ¿donde compraste las monedas?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Ago 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> No existen soberanos del año 1933. Si lo tienes repetido es que te han timado dos veces.
> 
> De nada ...




*VENDIDO*

Pues mi presbicia o memoria me jugaron una mala pasada. *Son del 65.* A ver si se ve bien en las fotos.














EDITO: las compré en Gold-Dreams, una tienda alemana para mí de total confianza, algo lentos pero serios. Al pedirlas de diversos años me mandaron del mismo.


----------



## Hastur (23 Ago 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues mi presbicia o memoria me jugaron una mala pasada. *Son del 65.* A ver si se ve bien en las



Me preocupa ver que su memoria le haga confundir a Victoria y George V, espero que no le suceda tambien en la vida real. Deberia pasar mas tiempo en veteranos 

El marsh es la biblia de los soberanos. Yo incluso tengo un R2 !!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Ago 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Me preocupa ver que su memoria le haga confundir a Victoria y George V, espero que no le suceda tambien en la vida real. Deberia pasar mas tiempo en veteranos
> 
> El marsh es la biblia de los soberanos. Yo incluso tengo un R2 !!



No confundo a estos señores .

Confundí el año, y aún hoy sin gafas al mirar el año leo 1933 . Con gafas es 1965, sí. 

Vamos, que falsificar un soberano de un año sin acuñaciones sería como falsificar una moneda de 3 euros. 

Pero con gafas o sin ellas, apuesto a que distingo el oro a distancia o en mano, más que usted con su R2, Marsh y biblia en verso.


----------



## Solidor (24 Ago 2012)

Si todavia estás interesado en comprar Kruggerand de oro, puedes ingresar a nuestro sitio de venta de oro y plata : https://www.solidor.com/es/?___from_store=nl


----------



## Solidor (24 Ago 2012)

shark91 dijo:


> COMPRO KRUGERRAND A PRECIO DE MERCADO.SOY DE MADRID.AL QUE LE INTERESE QUE ME MANDE UN PRIVADO. MI TELÉFONO ES 627336482.gracias.



Si todavia estás interesado en comprar monedas Kruggerand, puedes ingresar a nuestro sitio web : https://www.solidor.com/es/?___from_store=nl


----------



## Hastur (24 Ago 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pero con gafas o sin ellas, apuesto a que distingo el oro a distancia o en mano, más que usted con su R2, Marsh y biblia en verso.



Me alegra mucho su habilidad para distinguir oro pero nadie que tenga la minima cultura ya no numismatica o de soberanos sino de historia pensaria que Isabel Segunda reinaba en 1933....de todos modos no sabe usted nada de mi asi que no sea impertinente.

Yo solo advierto de posibles ESTAFAS y usted lo que deberia es describir correctamente lo que vende, es su responsabilidad. Y pongase las gafas antes de hacerlo.

P.D. Para su informacion hay soberanos y muchos de años en los que no se emitireron originales. De este modo se decia que no podria dar lugar a dudas de si era autentico o no y se usaron bastante en joyeria. Tambien se hacen a veces coincidir buscos con fechas imposibles en estas copias. Existen monedas de 3 euros !!!!


----------



## Solidor (24 Ago 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Compro monedas bullion de 10 OZ en Plata.
> 
> Me interesan Kookaburras y Lunares de cualquier año.
> 
> ...



Si todavía estás interesado en comprar monedas bullion de 1 kg, puedes ingresar a nuestro sitio web : https://www.solidor.com/es/?___from_store=nl


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Ago 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Me alegra mucho su habilidad para distinguir oro pero nadie que tenga la minima cultura ya no numismatica o de soberanos sino de historia pensaria que Isabel Segunda reinaba en 1933....de todos modos no sabe usted nada de mi asi que no sea impertinente.
> 
> Yo solo advierto de posibles ESTAFAS y usted lo que deberia es describir correctamente lo que vende, es su responsabilidad. Y pongase las gafas antes de hacerlo.
> 
> P.D. Para su informacion hay soberanos y muchos de años en los que no se emitireron originales. De este modo se decia que no podria dar lugar a dudas de si era autentico o no y se usaron bastante en joyeria. Tambien se hacen a veces coincidir buscos con fechas imposibles en estas copias. Existen monedas de 3 euros !!!!



La primera ayuda de que no había soberanos del 33 hubiera sido bien acogida si no se hubiera vestido de PAVO REAL. 

Y este es un hilo de compra y venta, de modo que le dejamos de poner más mierda.


----------



## Solidor (24 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Compro Krugerrands, onza y media onza, cerca de Valencia.
> 
> Un abrazo



Si todavía quiere comprar monedas de plata, me puedes contactar o leer más informaciones sobre los productos que comercializamos en nuetro sitio web : https://www.solidor.com/es/?___from_store=nl


----------



## BaNGo (24 Ago 2012)

Solidor dijo:


> Si todavía quiere comprar monedas de plata, me puedes contactar o leer más informaciones sobre los productos que comercializamos en nuetro sitio web : https://www.solidor.com/es/?___from_store=nl



No hace falta que contestes a todos. Deja de ensuciar el hilo con tanto mensaje igual. Gracias.

Edito: Poca variedad en plata y precios poco atractivos. En oro tienen mas variedad de monedas.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas Plata 27,40€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Ago 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 27,5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Ago 2012)

Lingotes o laminas de oro a Spot + 0,75€ el gramo


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (25 Ago 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Ago 2012)

*compro onzas a 25 - 26 euros*

y tambien lingotes de 1 kg de cobre puro, barcelona, ecosuper98@hotmail.com


----------



## mosquin1 (26 Ago 2012)

Tengo posibilidad de comprar una docena de monedas españolas de oro de 8 escudos de diferentes años y segun quien me las ofrece son bastante grandotas y pesan mas-menos 27 gramos,pero dice que no son los 27 gramos de oro puro y yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto sera el valor actual del oro contenido.

Agradezco a los expertos en oro me deis opinion de si es buena compra o tiene algun incoveniente comprar monedas de estos tipos.
Me pide 1.100 euros por moneda.
Gracias


----------



## duval81 (26 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Tengo posibilidad de comprar una docena de monedas españolas de oro de 8 escudos de diferentes años y segun quien me las ofrece son bastante grandotas y pesan mas-menos 27 gramos,pero dice que no son los 27 gramos de oro puro y yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto sera el valor actual del oro contenido.
> 
> Agradezco a los expertos en oro me deis opinion de si es buena compra o tiene algun incoveniente comprar monedas de estos tipos.
> Me pide 1.100 euros por moneda.
> Gracias



Imposible de saber sin más info.

Depende del año, estado, ceca, etc.

No tienes más que mirar las subastas (por ejemplo Aureo&Calicó) para ver que esas monedas no tienen un precio "fijo".

P.D.: deberías posterarlo en otro hilo, éste se usa para otras cosas.


----------



## mosquin1 (26 Ago 2012)

Pido disculpas si me equivoque de hilo, ¿en que hilo deberia postearlo?

Por cierto ,cuando hablo de si estarian bien compradas en 1.100 euros cada una me refiero simplemente al oro puro contenido en cada moneda a precio actual,independientemente de los años o la conservacion.
Gracias


----------



## Gimli (26 Ago 2012)

Si lo compras como bullion, a partir de la info que encuentro aquí:
Escudo español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Podemos calcular los gramos de oro puro:
P=27,06gr x 0,875=23,68gr.

Lo pasamos a onzas troy:
23,68/31,10=0,7614 onzas

Con la cotización actual del la onza troy:
0,7614x1670,70=1272,1$

Y con el cambio actual lo pasamos a euros:
1272,1$/1,2514=1016,53€

Si te las vende a 1100€, el Premium es de:
(1100/1016,53)-1*100=8,21%


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Ago 2012)

Compro plata 925 a 570€ el kg, info@inversionoro.es


----------



## BaNGo (27 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Pido disculpas si me equivoque de hilo, ¿en que hilo deberia postearlo?
> 
> Por cierto ,cuando hablo de si estarian bien compradas en 1.100 euros cada una me refiero simplemente al oro puro contenido en cada moneda a precio actual,independientemente de los años o la conservacion.
> Gracias



Aunque ya te ha contestado Gimli, el hilo correcto para esas dudas debería ser este.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-72.html


----------



## santia (27 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Tengo posibilidad de comprar una docena de monedas españolas de oro de 8 escudos de diferentes años y segun quien me las ofrece son bastante grandotas y pesan mas-menos 27 gramos,pero dice que no son los 27 gramos de oro puro y yo no tengo ni idea de cuanto sera el valor actual del oro contenido.
> 
> Agradezco a los expertos en oro me deis opinion de si es buena compra o tiene algun incoveniente comprar monedas de estos tipos.
> Me pide 1.100 euros por moneda.
> Gracias




Esas monedas son una preciosidad pero....

- sólo tienes que comprar las monedas si te interesan a nivel numismático, no por su contenido en oro

- por las monedas de 8 escudos de oro verdaderas suelen pedir mucho mucho más, varias veces lo que indicas; además, suelen encontrarse muchas falsificaciones (o sea, no son verdaderas ni son de oro) y muchas reproducciones de joyería (no son verdaderas pero sí son de oro)

No te recomiendo su compra.

Si quieres comprar oro, te recomiendo que compres "oro de inversión" en sitios reconocidos, tipo Oro Direct, Oro Express.


Valora Oro


----------



## mk73 (27 Ago 2012)

opino igual que santia

para comprar oro, simplemente, no es interesante esas monedas

solo a nivel numismatico son interesantes y sabiendo bien quien te las vende porque te pueden enseguida colar gato por liebre

si lo que miras es el comprar oro, mirate piezas tipo onzas de inversion o clasicas como soberanos, napoleones...


----------



## mosquin1 (27 Ago 2012)

Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones


----------



## Atanor (28 Ago 2012)

----------------->


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2012)

MAGNIFICA OFERTA Vendo un lingote de 1/2 kg de plata pura 999, Argor Hereus, garantia total plata suiza, lingote plastificado de origen sin abrir, totalmente nuevo. 500 euros iva incluido, soy de Barcelona, puedo enviar fotos al email de los interesados. Contacto: ecosuper98@hotmail.com David, 635556989


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco las nuevas Lunar Snake 1 Oz silver 2013 a 35 euros la unidad.

Un saludo

PD: Plazo de entrega por confirmar


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (29 Ago 2012)

*Lingote de plata pura 999*

Vendo lingote de plata pura 999 Argor-Heraeus refinería suiza reconocida mundialmente. Esta en su plástico original sin abrir, magnifica inversión.
Por solo 599€. IVA INCLUIDO, 
Zona Barcelona en mano, o península envío asegurado gratis.
CONTACTO: 635556989, ecosuper98@hotmail.com


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Si es de 1 Kg, póngame un trailer completo, ya veré dónde encuentro la pasta.
> 
> Si es de 1/2, todo tuyo.



Yo me reitero con lo dicho por Bango.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (30 Ago 2012)

Ya puestos a joder el hilo...



BaNGo dijo:


> El lingote es de 1/2 Kg seguro y en ese caso está carito (en mi opinión).



Contra el vicio de pedir esta la virtud de no dar :no:.


----------



## alvono (30 Ago 2012)

Compro oro y plata en mano en la zona de *Valencia-Castellón* (desplazamiento del vendedor). Pago el último precio del London Fixing más un diferencial dependiendo del producto.

*Oro:*
London Gold Fixing + 3%: Krugerrand, Eagle, Britannia y fracciones de onza de monedas reconocidas
London Gold Fixing + 2.5%: Filarmónicas, maples, canguros y búfalos
London Gold Fixing + 0%: 50 pesos México y cualquier moneda .999

*Plata:*
London Silver Fixing + 10%: Filarmónicas, maples, eagles y libertad (mínimo un tubo)
London Silver Fixing + 0%: Duros de plata


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Ago 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el martes 4 de septiembre*

*Plata a la venta:*

_Pack Francisco FRANCO Caudillo de ESPAÑA: 1 moneda/medalla conmemorativa de 2 onzas de plata pura 1892-1975 Por la Gracia de Dios + 3 monedas 100 pts * 67 y 68. 4 monedas en total o por separado........105 € el lote completo_


Spoiler














Spoiler












17 duros alfonsinos surtidos (6 anversos)..............................21 €/ unidad


Spoiler














Spoiler











1 real español 1732 CECA Sevilla....................................................22 €
1 5 Reichs Mark 1935.....................................................................16 €
2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................145 €


Spoiler














Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €


Spoiler














Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u
5 monedas de 2000 pts año 2001 SC..............................................20€/u

2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......35€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....29€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas y colecciones de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-25.html#post7126941

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Gracias


----------



## kapandji (1 Sep 2012)

hola.
estoy interesado en conseguir los koalas de los años 2007 y 2008, en perfecto estado. Los compraría a buen precio o preferentemente los cambiaría por monedas de 12 euros. Los envíos serían a tenerife.
interesados mandar un privado para acordar condiciones.
un saludo

Edito: sólo me falta por conseguir el año 2007


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Sep 2012)

*lingote plata pura 1/2 kg*

Vendo medio kilo de plata pura 999 de prestigiosa y reconocida marca argor-heraeus en su plastico original sin abrir
600 euros. ecosuper98@hotmail.com
Estupenda inversión, miren el precio de la plata no para de subir


----------



## Vize (3 Sep 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Vendo medio kilo de plata pura 999 de prestigiosa y reconocida marca argor-heraeus en su plastico original sin abrir
> 600 euros. ecosuper98@hotmail.com
> Estupenda inversión, miren el precio de la plata no para de subir



pues en orodirect que es carera lo venden más barato:

Lingote de Plata 500 gr. Argor-Heraeus 
Dimensiones: 93.5x43.5x13.5 mm 
Material: Plata Fina 999,0/1000 
Peso: 500 gr 
492 €


----------



## ProfePaco (3 Sep 2012)

Vize dijo:


> pues en orodirect que es carera lo venden más barato:
> 
> Lingote de Plata 500 gr. Argor-Heraeus
> Dimensiones: 93.5x43.5x13.5 mm
> ...



dejad de trolear las ventas, coño, que falta aplicar el 21% de IVA, con lo que se queda en 595 euros


----------



## Vize (3 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> dejad de trolear las ventas, coño, que falta aplicar el 21% de IVA, con lo que se queda en 595 euros



pues lo que yo digo, más barato. así que no veo la gran inversión por ningun lado


----------



## Chila (3 Sep 2012)

A ver:

"HILO PARA LA COMPRA Y VENTA ENTRE FOREROS"

Vamos a dejar este hilo limpito, por favor.
Dejaos de trolleos, discusiones y mamandurrias varias.


----------



## Atanor (4 Sep 2012)

------------->


----------



## mk73 (4 Sep 2012)

buenos dias

vendo moneda a facial de Francia de 100 euro Hercule, anyo 2011.
circulante en todo el territorio frances.
Tirada de solo cincuenta mil monedas.
La moneda esta nueva, en su estuche original.

Interesados mandarme privado, gracias.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (4 Sep 2012)

*PLATA set 4 SERIES "QUINTO CENTENARIO"*

-Cada set contiene 275g de plata 925. *254.4 plata fina.*

1ª SERIE "Quinto centenario 1989" set completo plata--------220€

2º SERIE "Quinto centenario 1990" set completo plata--------220€

3º SERIE "Quinto centenario 1991" set completo plata--------240€

4º SERIE "Quinto centenario 1992" set completo plata--------250€

Nota. Todos los set incluyen estuche de madera y certificados correspondientes.

*ORO*

-También disponible moneda de oro 999 y peso 27g con facial 80000ptas. año 1992

precio----1180€ (43.7€g)


----------



## chusta (5 Sep 2012)

*Monedas de oro*

Hola, ¿vende alguien Krugerrands en Madrid o alrededores? También podría estar interesado en otras monedas con o sin aleación.
Un saludo,
Chusta.


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Sep 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el domingo 9 de septiembre*

*Plata a la venta:*

_Pack Francisco FRANCO Caudillo de ESPAÑA: 1 moneda/medalla conmemorativa de 2 onzas de plata pura 1892-1975 Por la Gracia de Dios + 3 monedas 100 pts * 67 y 68. 4 monedas en total o por separado..Reserv...................105 € el lote completo_


Spoiler














Spoiler












17 duros alfonsinos surtidos (6 anversos).......Reserv.................21 €/ unidad


Spoiler














Spoiler











1 real español 1732 CECA Sevilla...............Reserv.........................22 €
1 5 Reichs Mark 1935....................Reserv............................................16 €
2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................145 €


Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €


Spoiler














Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u
5 monedas de 2000 pts año 2001 SC..............................................20€/u

2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......33€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....27€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................50 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












7 Half Dollars varios años.............................................................18€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas y colecciones de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-26.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Gracias


----------



## Scouser (6 Sep 2012)

Hola: Soy nuevo. Un saludo a todos y todas.
Me llamo Scouser y quisiera comprar y vender monedas de plata. Me interesan los Lunares I y II, Britannias, Kookas, Pandas, Maples, Eagles, Philharmonicas ...
De momento, pongo en venta algunas Kookas y Lunares. Mando precios si alguien está interesado.


----------



## Scouser (7 Sep 2012)

Busco Maple de plata del 2007.
Ofrezco una igual del 1992, 2003 o 2010 a cambio. También puedo comprar.
Busco Lunar I media onza de los años 2007 (Cerdo), 2008 (Ratón), 2009 (Buey), 2010 (Tigre) y dos onzas de los años 2001 (Serpiente), 2003 (Cabra), 2007 (Cerdo), 2009 (Buey).
Busco Lunar II de media onza: tigre y conejo, y de dos onzas: ratón (por preguntar que no quede), buey, tigre y conejo. Tengo bastantes más de la serie I para ofrecer a cambio o puedo comprar. Si alguien tiene las de 5 onzas para arriba en venta, me pueden interesar.
Un saludo


----------



## hablando_en_plata (7 Sep 2012)

vendido
Gracias


----------



## Scouser (8 Sep 2012)

Gracias a Miaavg por los consejos
Añado a la lista de ventas 

1 x Koala 2008 1/2 onza 27


2 x Maples 1992 30 euros cada
1 x Maple 2003 30 euros
3 x Maples 2010 30 euros cada


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Sep 2012)

Scouser dijo:


> Gracias a Miaavg por los consejos
> Añado a la lista de ventas
> 1 x Lunar II Tigre 1 onza 59 euros (gastos de envío incluidos)
> 
> ...



Otro consejo, cuando añadas mas monedas, edita un post y ponlas todo en uno mismo


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Sep 2012)

*Oro
- 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 150 euros + envio*






(En la imagen, el diseño es EL MISMO, el año y peso evidentemente no porque no encuentro justo el mi tamaño el año y peso)


----------



## gugueta (8 Sep 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *Oro
> - 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 150 euros + envio*



Esa foto no se corresponde con lo que pones a la venta,¿no?.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Sep 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Vendo medio kilo de plata pura 999 de prestigiosa y reconocida marca argor-heraeus en su plastico original sin abrir
> 600 euros. ecosuper98@hotmail.com
> Estupenda inversión, miren el precio de la plata no para de subir




Cómo te quemas, tio!. A 100 euros por encima de tiendas españolas


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Sep 2012)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DEL ANUNCIO*

Iniciado por tonimontana 
plata set 4 series "quinto centenario"

-cada set contiene 275g de plata 925. 254.4 plata fina.



3º serie "quinto centenario 1991" set completo plata--------240€

4º serie "quinto centenario 1992" set completo plata--------250€

nota. Todos los set incluyen estuche de madera y certificados correspondientes.

oro

-también disponible moneda de oro 999 y peso 27g con facial 80000ptas. Año 1992

precio----1180€ (43.7€g)


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Sep 2012)

gugueta dijo:


> Esa foto no se corresponde con lo que pones a la venta,¿no?.



El diseño si, el año y peso evidentemente no....:rolleye:

Puse esa porque no la tengo a mano y no he encontrado en internet una con el mismo diseño, mismo año y mismo peso.


----------



## shark91 (9 Sep 2012)

Compro krugerrand a precio de cotizacion, podéis contactar conmigo a través de un privado a llamando al teléfono 627336482, soy de madrid. Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Sep 2012)

Lingotes de 1,2,y5 gramos de oro

monedas 1/10 de oro.

más información: info@inversionoro.es


----------



## BaNGo (9 Sep 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Lingotes de 1,2,y5 gramos de oro
> 
> monedas 1/10 de oro.
> 
> más información: info@inversionoro.es




¿Y no sería más fácil si publicaras los precios?
(Para mí, sí).


----------



## Atanor (10 Sep 2012)

------------------>>>>


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Sep 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el viernes 14 de septiembre*

*Oro a la venta*

5 monedas 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 8 gr Au .900 XF 7,2 gr Au 999
Precio: cotización spot COMEX (kitco) + 15 % Ahora mismo 312 + 47 = 359 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u
5 monedas de 2000 pts año 2001 SC..............................................20€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................155 €


Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €


Spoiler














Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......35€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....28€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................50 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












7 Half Dollars varios años.............................................................18€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas y colecciones de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-27.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-60.html#post7190352
Gracias


----------



## jaws (13 Sep 2012)

Hola

Vuelvo a poner a la venta algunas monedas

50 pesos mexicanos de oro por 1590€, inferior a spot.

2 tubos de 20 filarmonicas de plata de 1.5€ de 2009 a 570€ cada uno, 28,5€ la moneda, tambien inferior a precios alemanes.

Preferencia a madrid en mano

saludos!


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Sep 2012)

jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Vuelvo a poner a la venta algunas monedas
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, los tubos oficiales son de 20 philarmoniker, ¿de donde son estos tubos de 30?


----------



## jaws (13 Sep 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Una pregunta, los tubos oficiales son de 20 philarmoniker, ¿de donde son estos tubos de 30?



Eran de anlagegold, pero oficialmnete ya de ningún sitio, me has hecho mirar y son de 20, no sé por qué tenía en la cabeza que eran de 30. Gracias por el aviso y queda editado.


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2012)

Si a alguien le interesa vendo 7 monedas de libra egipcias de plata. Son commemorativas,hay del canal de Suez de 1981,mezquita de Alazhar de 1982, Rev. Arabiga de 1981,etc..






Las dejo por 85 euros las 7.
Si a alguien le interesa que contacte conmigo.


----------



## DonBlasDeLezo (14 Sep 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa vendo 7 monedas de libra egipcias de plata. Son commemorativas,hay del canal de Suez de 1981,mezquita de Alazhar de 1982, Rev. Arabiga de 1981,etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son de ley 0,72, y 15 gr? 
Gracias


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2012)

DonBlasDeLezo dijo:


> Son de ley 0,72, y 15 gr?
> Gracias



Si,correcto, son de ley 0,72 y 15 gramos tal y como le he especificado a quien me lo ha preguntado por privado.

En el precio están incluidos los gastos de envío, y si la entrega se hace en mano las dejo por 80 euros.


----------



## chak4l (14 Sep 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (14 Sep 2012)

Podría estar interesado en vender coleccion de la FNMT sobre historia de la peseta.
Inserto características, escucho oferta y a ver que tal, resulta que la tengo repetida.
Un saludo.
Descripción
Bonita colección de 24 monedas de plata y oro que forman la Historia de la Peseta. Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre acuña esta emisión especial conmemorativa compuesta de 24 monedas. 17 réplicas están acuñadas en plata de ley 925 milésimas y 7 en plata 925 recubiertas de oro de 24 quilates. Pesetas del Gobierno provisional, Amadeo I, Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII, II República, Francisco Franco. Las monedas vienen bien presentadas en un estuche, cada una en su cápsula.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Sep 2012)

*Oro
- 1/10 aguila (1987) - Precio 150 euros + envio*






(En la imagen, el diseño es EL MISMO, el año y peso evidentemente no porque no encuentro justo en mi tamaño el año y peso)


----------



## elKaiser (16 Sep 2012)

Compraría moneda de oro de 5 rublos rusa de zar Nicolas II, en buen estado de conservación.

Madrid en mano

Oferta por MP


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Sep 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el lunes 17 de septiembre*

*Oro a la venta*

5 monedas 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 8 gr Au .900 XF 7,2 gr Au 999
Precio: cotización spot COMEX (kitco) + 15 % Ahora mismo 312 + 47 = 359 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........175€
FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............20€/u



Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................18€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................18€/u
5 monedas de 2000 pts año 2001 SC..............................................20€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................155 €


Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €


Spoiler














Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......35€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....28€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................50 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












7 Half Dollars varios años.............................................................18€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-28.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-60.html#post7190352
Gracias


----------



## Visrul (17 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos. 

Estaría interesado en intercambiar monedas de 12 € en su embalaje original perfecto estado de conservación para acabar colecciones. Soy de Asturias.

Me interesan los años 2003 y 2005 (al menos 3 de cada y max 5) y yo podría dar de los años 2004, 2006, 2007 o 2009.

Por otro lado de las de 2000 pts no tengo ninguna y si es posible y a alguien le interesa me gustaría intercambiar al menos 3 colecciones.

Muchas gracias

(He posteado aquí porque no he visto ningún post de sólo intercambio)


----------



## FNUMIS (18 Sep 2012)

*Vendo 500 monedas 100 pesetas de Franco*

Vendo lote de 500 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco a 12,50
Posibilidad de entrega en mano en Madrid, Valencia o Barcelona.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Sep 2012)

Scouser dijo:


> _*Serpiente 2013 de una onza *_(muy pocas unidades)
> 
> _*47 euros *_(_gastos de envío incluidos_)
> 
> ...



No es por joder la venta pero..... eso de muy pocas unidades.... ejem ejem

Y en ebay estan mas baratas ambas ;-)


----------



## chak4l (20 Sep 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## engarga (21 Sep 2012)

*intercambio 2000 pesetas X 12k*

Hola,
A mi me pasa al revés que al compañero forero visrul: tengo más monedas de 2000 pesetas que de 12€ y me gustaría diversificar un poquito, por lo que si a alguien de Valencia le interesase intercambiar en mano de 50 a 200 monedas, que se ponga en contacto conmigo. 

Aclaración: de las monedas no tengo series completas, las asquirí por el valor de la plata, no por interés coleccionista. están todas en buenas condiciones, pero imagino que la proporción de distintos modelos, estará en función de las tiradas que hubo de ellas y tampoco es la idea de ir separando o montando series. como solo me interesa el valor plata, el *intercambio sería 1X1*, independientemente del tipo de karlillo. Ejemplo: te cambio 50 monedas de 2000mías por 50 de 12k tuyas.
Hablamos de *cantidades superiores a 50 *y *sin tener en cuenta el año*, aunque intentaría que fuese lo más variado posible, por lo que voy a preparar 4 lotes de 50 en proporción a los años que tenga. A mi lo del año del karlillo que me ofrezcas me da igual. Y *exclusivamente en mano en Valencia*. 
Un saludo


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 Sep 2012)

A la venta :

PLATA
(2) México 1948 Cuauhtemoc 5 pesos a 22,5€
(1) México 1956 hidalgo a 19,5€
(1) 5 Chelines Sudafricanos de Jorge VI plata 1948 5 Shillings 28,28gr. ley 0,8 19€
(1) 100 francs 15 ecus 1990 a 20€
(1) España 5 euros aviación 1997 a 20€
(1) Filipinas 1 peso 1903 a 21€
(1) Bélgica Leopoldo 1869 5F a 20€
(1) España 2000 ptas 1995 Urogallo a 20€
(1) España 1990 2000 ptas.-olimpiadas 92 Arquero Prehistórico - Ley ,925 - 27gr. 40 mm.- 20€
(1) 100 pesetas guineanas - Guinea Ecuatorial - Maja Desnuda - Ley 999 20gr. - 21€
(1) Bahamas 1972 - 5 dollars - Ley*0,9250 *45 mm., 42,12 g. 25€
(1) Eisenhower 1 dólar 1776-1976 a 21€

Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador
Fotos por privado, gracias!


----------



## alvono (21 Sep 2012)

Compro *monedas de oro bullion en mano*, preferiblemente en Valencia pero podría desplazarme a otros puntos de España para una compra mínima de 5 monedas. Precio a negociar pero en cualquier caso igual o superior al de recompra en tiendas.

pd: para compras fuera de Valencia abstenerse usuarios sin valoraciones de intercambios o referencias.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

Disculpad la intromisión: alguien tiene el link para intercambio de divisas entre foreros?

Gracias.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (22 Sep 2012)

Por si alguno todavía no conoce el hilo específico para compraventas de oro bullion.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/330999-bid-ask-compra-venta-oro-bullion-foreros-15.html


----------



## Scouser (22 Sep 2012)

*Lunar I*



1 x 1999 Conejo *1/2 onza *38 euros (más gastos)

1 x 2002 Serpiente *1/2 onza *38 euros (más gastos)

1 x Conejo 1999 *2 onzas *119 euros (más gastos)


----------



## carlosmartinez (23 Sep 2012)

Compro tubos de onzas de plata (excepto maples). Preferible entrega en mano en Barcelona.
Contacto por MP.


----------



## shark91 (23 Sep 2012)

Compro krugerrand a precio de cotizacion. Soy de madrid.si estais interesados en vender, mandarme vuestro teléfono en un privado. Mi teléfono es 627336482.gracias.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Sep 2012)

shark91 dijo:


> Compro krugerrand a precio de cotizacion. Soy de madrid.si estais interesados en vender, mandarme vuestro teléfono en un privado. Mi teléfono es 627336482.gracias.



a precio de spot?. Yo también


----------



## japiluser (24 Sep 2012)

y si es con descuento....mejor!


----------



## Donmera (24 Sep 2012)

Se anula la venta, perdonad las molestias


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Sep 2012)

Donmera dijo:


> Saludos, espero sus respuestas!!



Hombre, a bote pronto, que si no sabemos diferenciar un eagle de un morgan mal vamos


----------



## Donmera (24 Sep 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, a bote pronto, que si no sabemos diferenciar un eagle de un morgan mal vamos



Lol me la han metido doblada, a mi me las vendieron a precio de eagle y veo que son mucho mas baratas FML. Ya veis que no soy un entendido en monedas ni mucho menos, pero las he comprado en un establecimiento serio tengo que ir a hablar con ellos aunque ya hace tiempo de eso, no se si lo voy a poder solucionar...:


----------



## fff (25 Sep 2012)

offtopic

El 20$ es un double eagle, tecnicamente hablando, el eagle es el de 10$. De los 2 modelos, el saint gaudens y el coronet, suelen venderse por lo mismo, y si estan bonitos, como una onza de 31.1 Digamos que tienen un premium de 1 gramo, por decirlo asi. Es una moneda historica, y apreciada, reconocida mundialmente. Lo unico que hay muchas falsas y hay que estar al loro.
Como dice miaavg, se les puede nombrar como Liberty, pero a mi me gusta mas esa denominacion para la moneda de plata, el silver eagle, o la 50$ de 1 onza.

PD: La moneda que se vendio mas cara, más de 7millones de $, fue un Saint Gaudens de 20$ de 1933, porque de la quema -se volvieron a fundir cuando se expropio el oro en USA- se salvaron unas 10 monedas


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (25 Sep 2012)

*PLATA A LA VENTA:*
Editado y actualizado el 28 de septiembre.

*1* moneda de 5 Francos Franceses (tipo duro). 
Siglo XIX. Años 1873, 74 6 76.25 gramos. Ley 0.900......................................... 23 €/u







3 monedas de 5 Pesos Mexicanos. 
Año 1953. Año de Hidalgo.27,78 gramos. Ley 720.....................................*Reservadas*


Spoiler











4 monedas de 5 Pesos Mexicanos. 
Año 1953. 27,78 gramos. Ley 720.....................................20 €/u


Spoiler









2 monedas de 100 Pesos Mexicanos. 
Varios años. 27,77 gramos. Ley 0.720................................20 €/u


Spoiler











2 monedas de 10 Pesos Cubanos. 
Año 1989. 26,72 gramos. Ley 0.999....................................*Reservadas*



Spoiler











7 monedas de Half Dollars . 
Año 1964. 12,50 gramos. Ley 0.900.............................18 €/u


Spoiler













*ONZAS ESPAÑOLAS DE PLATA*

5 Ecu. Carlos V. Año 1989. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.....................35 €/u







Spoiler











5 Ecu. Alfonso X el Sabio. Año 1990. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.......................35 €/u



Spoiler





















5 Ecu. Homenaje a Don Juan. Año 1993. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad........................35 €/u



Spoiler





















5 Ecu. Cervantes-Don Quijote. Año 1994. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.........................35 €/u



Spoiler





















5 Ecu. La Marina Española. Año 1995. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad............................35 e/u



Spoiler






















Envíos a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Sep 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el viernes 28 de septiembre 22:30 h*

*Oro a la venta*

5 monedas 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 8 gr Au .900 XF 7,2 gr Au 999
Precio: cotización spot COMEX (kitco) + 12 % Ahora mismo 359 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........175€
FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............20€/u



Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................18€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................18€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................155 €


Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................55 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................15 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................15 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................35 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................35 €


Spoiler














Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......35€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....28€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................50 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












7 Half Dollars varios años.............................................................18€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-28.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-60.html#post7190352
Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2012)

Podría estar interesado en vender coleccion de la FNMT sobre historia de la peseta.
Inserto características, escucho oferta y a ver que tal, resulta que la tengo repetida. Ya la puse y nadie se intereso, que desastre, tan malas son? Plata es no ?
Un saludo.
Descripción
Bonita colección de 24 monedas de plata y oro que forman la Historia de la Peseta. Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre acuña esta emisión especial conmemorativa compuesta de 24 monedas. 17 réplicas están acuñadas en plata de ley 925 milésimas y 7 en plata 925 recubiertas de oro de 24 quilates. Pesetas del Gobierno provisional, Amadeo I, Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII, II República, Francisco Franco. Las monedas vienen bien presentadas en un estuche, cada una en su cápsula.


----------



## Chila (25 Sep 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Podría estar interesado en vender coleccion de la FNMT sobre historia de la peseta.
> Inserto características, escucho oferta y a ver que tal, resulta que la tengo repetida. Ya la puse y nadie se intereso, que desastre, tan malas son? Plata es no ?
> Un saludo.
> Descripción
> Bonita colección de 24 monedas de plata y oro que forman la Historia de la Peseta. Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre acuña esta emisión especial conmemorativa compuesta de 24 monedas. 17 réplicas están acuñadas en plata de ley 925 milésimas y 7 en plata 925 recubiertas de oro de 24 quilates. Pesetas del Gobierno provisional, Amadeo I, Alfonso XII, Alfonso XIII, II República, Francisco Franco. Las monedas vienen bien presentadas en un estuche, cada una en su cápsula.



El problema es que deben tener un precio desorbitado.
De todas maneras, lo normal es que digas que precio pides.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2012)

No el problema es que en cada sitio veo unprecio y me perece raro , en función de lo que pudiera sacar, tomaría la decisión de venderlo o no, creo que me costo 650€ hace añossss.
Saludos


----------



## fff (26 Sep 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> No el problema es que en cada sitio veo unprecio y me perece raro , en función de lo que pudiera sacar, tomaría la decisión de venderlo o no, creo que me costo 650€ hace añossss.
> Saludos



No es por desanimar, pero esas cosas tienen muy poca salida, y te van a pagar muy muy poco mas que el metal... cualquier moneda historica tiene mejor salida y se revaloriza mucho mas...


----------



## Chila (26 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> No es por desanimar, pero esas cosas tienen muy poca salida, y te van a pagar muy muy poco mas que el metal... cualquier moneda historica tiene mejor salida y se revaloriza mucho mas...



Exactamente.
Son medallas.
La FNMT se empeña en sacar medallas de estas a un sobreprecio desmesurado, y salvo 4 gatos que las compran, no tienen mucha salida.

De todas maneras, cordoba, tú ponen el precio al aqu quieres venderlas, y si no las vendes y necesitas el dinero, baja el precio.

Primero, calcula el precio que tendrían al peso, y te haces una idea.


----------



## chak4l (26 Sep 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> No es por desanimar, pero esas cosas tienen muy poca salida, y te van a pagar muy muy poco mas que el metal... cualquier moneda historica tiene mejor salida y se revaloriza mucho mas...



Bueno cual creéis que podría ser un precio aceptable? Peso y poco mas


----------



## japiluser (26 Sep 2012)

Ya se que hay un hilo para cambios....pero en este me encuentro "más mejor".

Cambio: ONE Lunar Serie II Lunar Serie II "Jahr des Drachen" 2012 *1 Oz Silber* "Coloriert" .... toita nueva de trinki en su capsula por

...........TWO Lunar Serie II Lunar Serie II "Jahr des Drachen" 2012 *1/2 Oz Silber* "Coloriert"

eah!


----------



## fernisum (27 Sep 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, saludos a todos!
en este momento estaría interesado en vender 130 monedas de 100 ptas de Franco(vamos!pakillos)
el precio sería 13 euros/unidad.
Si hay algun interesado, por privado.Ya nos pondriamos de acuerdo en la forma de venta.
Gracias


----------



## Chila (27 Sep 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno cual creéis que podría ser un precio aceptable? Peso y poco mas



Si vives en una ciudad grande, paseate por mercadillos de monedas, mira, conoce gente, busca las que tú tienes, mira si alguien se interesa por ellas, los precios...

Pero eso lleva tiempo...

Yo colecciono duros del centenario, y hay que patear mucho y ver mucha moneda para vender/comprar muy por encima del precio referencia.


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (27 Sep 2012)

*opiniones compra lingotes plata munzen-barren-edellmetalle*

Buenos dias necesitosaber opiniones de gente que haya comprado lingotes plata en la empresa munzen-barren-edellmetalle.son de fiar????
gracias


----------



## Mol34 (27 Sep 2012)

Si a alguien le interesa como hacer lingotes de cualquier metal con un simple microondas..... le puedo ayudar...es interesante....

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Sep 2012)

Mol34 dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa como hacer lingotes de cualquier metal con un simple microondas..... le puedo ayudar...es interesante....
> 
> Saludos



Pues abrelo en otro hilo, que interesa pero este no es el sitio.


----------



## chak4l (28 Sep 2012)

Oferta actualizada. Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Sep 2012)

Oferta terminada. Gracias!


----------



## Scouser (29 Sep 2012)

Actualizo precios

Lunar I - 1/2 oz 2001 Serpiente 38€ (o cambio por 1/2 oz cerdo)

Lunar I - 1 oz 2002 Caballo 53€ (alguna raya/una marca al lado de la reina) [Fotos a petición]

Lunar I - 2 oz 1999 Conejo 119€

Koala 2007 1/2 oz 27€

A estos precios hay que sumar los gastos


----------



## shark91 (30 Sep 2012)

COMPRO KRUGERRAND A PRECIO DE COTIZACION. MI TELÉFONO 627336482. Me podéis llamar o enviar privado.SOY DE MADRID. GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## shark91 (30 Sep 2012)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Oro:
> 
> Krugerrand 1OZ 1350
> Maple 1OZ 1350
> ...



ESTOY INTERESADO EN COMPRAR KRUGERRAND. A QUE PRECIO VENDES. MI TELÉFONO ES 627336482. ME PUEDES ENVIAR UN MSM PRIVADO CON EL PRECIO DE VENTA Y TU TELÉF. YO SOY DE MADRID. ¿De donde eres? GRACIAS


----------



## shark91 (30 Sep 2012)

sakeo dijo:


> Vendo onza de oro Usa o Kruger (a su elección)
> 
> Precio el que marque orodirect menos 100 €
> 
> ...



ESTOY INTERESADO EN LA COMPRA DE KRUGERRAND, SOY DE MADRID PERO EL SABADO 6 DE OCTUBRE ESTOY EN VALENCIA. AYER COMPRE 3 krugerrand POR 1350€,¿ESTARÍAS DISPUESTO A VENDERÁ ESE PRECIO? Mi teléfono 627336482, MÁNDAME ELTUYO EN PRIVADO. GRACIAS.


----------



## fff (30 Sep 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> A la venta para el fin de semana:
> 
> * Lunar Serie I - 1/2 Onza Plata - Serie completa (9 Monedas) a *595* euros



Goldmaus, las lunares son 12, no?


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Goldmaus, las lunares son 12, no?



Las de media onza son sólo 9: The Australian Lunar Silver Bullion Coin (Series One) 1999 - 2010

Cordialmente,


----------



## fff (30 Sep 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Las de media onza son sólo 9: The Australian Lunar Silver Bullion Coin (Series One) 1999 - 2010
> 
> Cordialmente,



Tienes razon Goldmaus... pero... es una chapuza! no me lo esperaba esto, de la Perth Mint :abajo:


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Sep 2012)

Oferta terminada. Gracias.


----------



## takipa (30 Sep 2012)

*Elefantes de Somalia*

Buenas tardes Goldmaus,

Estaba convencida que la serie de los elefantes eran 9 monedas (2004-2012) mas la privi Mark de este año. ¿Como son 14 monedas?

Como me imagino que mas foreros se preguntaran lo mismo, por eso lo pongo aquí.

Gracias anticipadas por la aclaración


----------



## bentox (30 Sep 2012)

takipa dijo:


> Buenas tardes Goldmaus,
> 
> Estaba convencida que la serie de los elefantes eran 9 monedas (2004-2012) mas la privi Mark de este año. ¿Como son 14 monedas?
> 
> ...



Entra en el anuncio que pone, hay 2 de color y 2 "gilded" en un par de años

1x 2004 BU 
• 1x 2005 BU 
• 1x 2006 BU 
• 1x 2007 BU 
• 1x 2008 BU 
• 1x 2009 BU 
• 1x 2010 BU 
• 1x 2011 BU 
• 1x 2011 Farbig 
• 1x 2011 Gilded 
• 1x 2012 BU 
• 1x 2012 Farbig 
• 1x 2012 Gilded 
• 1x 2012 Privy Drache


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Sep 2012)

Gracias takipa, gracias bentox. Todas las versiones ofrecidas son las oficiales. A algunos coleccionistas no les interesan las de color o las parcialmente doradas (gilded), pero las mismas pueden ser interesantes para quienes quieran tener la colección completa.

Cordialmente,


----------



## apeche2000 (30 Sep 2012)

*cambio*

Buenas Tardes

Si algun forero se está aficionando a las onzas "premium", tengo unas cuantas repetidas que podría intercambiar (pagando diferencias claro, u ofreciendo mas de una unidad por otra mas valiosa) por otras que me hacen falta.
Las que BUSCO, tambien las compraría (mandar precio por MP) si alguien las tiene a la venta ( pero las mias solo las ofrezco en principio como parte de un intercambio, ojo). 

Las monedas que ofrezco son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Lunar Series I : Cualquiera menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo)
Cualquier Britannia menos 99, 2011 y 2012
monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata, en especial de 1999


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Oct 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el lunes 1 de octubre 10:30 h*

*Oro a la venta*

5 monedas 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 8 gr Au .900 XF 7,2 gr Au 999
Precio: cotización spot COMEX (kitco) + 12 % Ahora mismo 358 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........175€
FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............19€/u



Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................18€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................18€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................155 €


Spoiler











1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1818 Águila Imperial Alejandro I......................60 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1839 Águila Imperial Nicolás I.........................60 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1922 RSFSP/CCCP..........................................17 €
1 Poltinnik (1/2 rublo) 1924 CCCP....................................................17 €
1 rublo 1898 Águila Imperial Nicolás II.............................................37 €
1 rublo 1924 CCCP.........................................................................37 €


Spoiler














Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......36€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....29€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................50 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












7 Half Dollars varios años.............................................................18€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












*Además, monedas de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-28.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-60.html#post7190352
Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (1 Oct 2012)

Se actualiza la oferta y se pasa adelante.


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Oct 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Si algun forero se está aficionando a las onzas "premium", tengo unas cuantas repetidas que podría intercambiar (pagando diferencias claro, u ofreciendo mas de una unidad por otra mas valiosa) por otras que me hacen falta.
Las que BUSCO, tambien las compraría (mandar precio por MP) si alguien las tiene a la venta ( pero las mias solo las ofrezco en principio como parte de un intercambio, ojo).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Lunar Series I : Cualquiera menos 2004 (mono) y 2006 (Lobo)
Cualquier Britannia menos 99, 2011 y 2012

monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata: En este momento me harian falta 3 del 95, 3 del 96, 1 del 97, 2 del 98, 3 del 99, 3 del 2000 y 2 de 2001 para completar mis series incompletas. 

Tambien me interesan series completas de las 8 de 2000 pts que se acuñaron.


----------



## Surfer (2 Oct 2012)

Pack de 100 monedas de 2000 pesetas: a 15,95 la unidad (no se venden sueltas) las 100 van juntas.

Del año 2001: 30 monedas.
Del año 1997: 10 monedas.
Del año 1996: 10 monedas.
Del año 1995: 25 monedas.
Del año 1994: 25 monedas.

Todas precintadas.

Edito para añadir fotos:


----------



## jaws (2 Oct 2012)

vendido .


----------



## chak4l (2 Oct 2012)

Actualizo :

A la venta

1x Coleccion especial Chichen Itza Mexico, 5 monedas en total 10 onzas plata .999 en calidad PROOF, en su caja original y su certificado de autenticidad - 470€

PLATA 1 ONZA

1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1 oz en su capsula original cuadrada - 85€
2x Kookaburras 2011 - 1 oz - 35 €
1x Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5 €
6x Lunar II año del dragon 2012 (privy mark) - 1oz - 31,50 €
19x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,90€

PLATA 1/2 ONZA

1x Koala 2011 -1/2 oz- 23,5 €
16x Lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 €
19x Lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 21,5 € 

ORO

1x Australia Canguro 2008 - 1/20 oz - 88€


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador por correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
Todas las monedas en perfectas condiciones. 
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar MP.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## fernisum (3 Oct 2012)

vendo 130 monedas de 100 ptas de Franco
el precio sería 12,50 euros/unidad.


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Oct 2012)

Ofrezco:

20 francos de años variados a 265 € cada uno. 

Un saludo


----------



## shark91 (4 Oct 2012)

Estoy interesado en comprar krugerrand.mi teléfono es 627336482. Gracias.


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (4 Oct 2012)

hola,

me gustaria comprar las siguientes onzas de plata

(1x) maple leaf 
(1x) american eagle
(1x) panda

En principio no me importa el año, siempre que no suponga premium. Prefiero entrega en mano en valencia, pero acepto envios siempre que los gastos sean razonables.


----------



## 1oz (4 Oct 2012)

maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> hola,
> 
> me gustaria comprar las siguientes onzas de plata
> 
> ...



Tal vez sería conveniente que dijeses lo que estas dispuesto a pagar.

No sé es una sugerencia.

En joyería andorrano tienes esas monedas a muy buen precio aunque desconozco los gastos de envío. Igual algún forero o el propio andorrano nos lo puede decir.


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (4 Oct 2012)

1oz dijo:


> Tal vez sería conveniente que dijeses lo que estas dispuesto a pagar.
> 
> No sé es una sugerencia.
> 
> En joyería andorrano tienes esas monedas a muy buen precio aunque desconozco los gastos de envío. Igual algún forero o el propio andorrano nos lo puede decir.



Hombre, yo siempre que he comprado algo el precio lo ha puesto el vendedor, por lo menos el de salida. Esas monedas tienen un precio muy especifico en el mercado, pagaría un precio razonable.

El andorrano las tiene, pero creo que no las vende sueltas.


----------



## BaNGo (4 Oct 2012)

maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> Hombre, yo siempre que he comprado algo el precio lo ha puesto el vendedor, por lo menos el de salida. Esas monedas tienen un precio muy especifico en el mercado, pagaría un precio razonable.
> 
> El andorrano las tiene, pero creo que no las vende sueltas.




Sí vende sueltas.
Los gastos de envío son 12€.


----------



## 1oz (5 Oct 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Sí vende sueltas.
> Los gastos de envío son 12€.



Se me ha adelantado BANGO pero efectivamente j. andorrano si vende sueltas. Hace unos dias le hice la consulta via email porque yo también tenia entendido que no vendía sueltas y me confirmo que si lo hacia, que entrase en su tienda on line. Lo que no sabia son los gastos de envío pero ya te los ha dicho Bango.

Tambien te puedo recomendar a *NECHO* (coforero que se anuncia en este mismo hilo del foro) con el que estoy cerrando un trato estos días y es un gran vendedor: serio, atento, se preocupa en ayudarte en la compra ...Los gastos de envio son 5,50 € hasta 10 monedas de oz. En fin, absolutamente recomendable pero creo que actualmente no tiene american eagle, aunque tal vez 1 y de cualquier año te la puede conseguir. Ponte en contacto con el.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (5 Oct 2012)

*PLATA A LA VENTA:*
Editado y actualizado el 07 de octubre

*MONEDA HISTÓRICA*

Lote con los 8 modelos diferentes de las 5 pesetas de plata españolas.
7x25 gramos. Ley 900............................................................179 €








Spoiler












Lote con 2 monedas de 5 Marcos III Reich.
Año 1936. 2x 13,88 gramos. Ley 900…………............…….*Reservados*


Spoiler
















Lote con 2 Peace Dollar
Años 1923 y 1926. 26,73 gramos. Ley 900...........................*Reservados*







Spoiler












Lote con 4 monedas de 5 Pesos Mexicanos. 
Año 1953. 4x 27,78 gramos. Ley 720.....................................79 €


Spoiler











Lote con 7 monedas de Half Dollars . 
Año 1964. 7x 12,50 gramos. Ley 0.900....................................89 €


Spoiler











Lote con 4 monedas de Dólar Canadiense.
Años 1959, 1964 y 1965. 4x 23,32 gramos. Ley 800…….....…....… 74 €


Spoiler











*MONEDA CONMEMORATIVA*

2’5 Dólares de Islas Cook
Año 1973. 27,35 gramos. Ley 925……………………………..........26 €







Spoiler












1 Dólar Bermuda
Año 1986. 28,28 gramos. Ley 925…………………......…………26 €







Spoiler












10 Dólares de Samoa
Año 1992. 31,47 gramos. Ley 925.....................................29 €


Spoiler










*ONZAS ESPAÑOLAS DE PLATA*

5 Ecu. Carlos V. Año 1989. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.....................32 €/u





[/SPOILER]
5 Ecu. Alfonso X el Sabio. Año 1990. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.......................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. Homenaje a Don Juan. Año 1993. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad........................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. Cervantes-Don Quijote. Año 1994. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.........................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. La Marina Española. Año 1995. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad............................32 e/u



Spoiler












Envíos a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.


----------



## andreu (7 Oct 2012)

Compro ( intercambio) moneda bullion 1 oz plata BU panda China 2002 

mandar precio por MP


----------



## shark91 (8 Oct 2012)

Compro krugerrand a buen precio. Si estáis interesados en vender mandarme un privado. Gracias


----------



## Scouser (9 Oct 2012)

*Del Lunar II*, busco media onza del tigre del 2010 y media onza del conejo del 2011 (no coloreado). 
*Del Lunar I* busco media onza del cerdo del 2007.
*Vendo* media onza del conejo del año 1999 a 38 euros y media onza de la serpiente del año 2001 a 36 euros.
*Vendo/intercambio* moneda de media onza del buey 2009


----------



## apeche2000 (9 Oct 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Si algun forero se está aficionando a las onzas "premium", tengo unas cuantas repetidas que podría intercambiar (pagando diferencias claro, u ofreciendo mas de una unidad por otra mas valiosa) por otras que me hacen falta.
Las que BUSCO, tambien las compraría (mandar precio por MP) si alguien las tiene a la venta ( pero las mias solo las ofrezco en principio como parte de un intercambio, ojo).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Lunar Series I : Year of the Goat (2003) y Year of the Rabbit (1999)
Britannia : todas hasta 2008 (inclusive)

monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata: En este momento me harian falta 5 del 99, 7 del 2000 y 5 del 2001 para acabar series incompletas. Tambien compro lotes mas amplios que incluyan las que necesito y series completas.


----------



## chak4l (9 Oct 2012)

Actualizo :

A la venta

1x Coleccion especial Chichen Itza Mexico, 5 monedas en total 10 onzas plata .999 en calidad PROOF, en su caja original y su certificado de autenticidad - 470€ (RESERVADA)

PLATA 1 ONZA

1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1 oz en su capsula original cuadrada - 85€ (RESERVADA)
2x Kookaburras 2011 - 1 oz - 35 €
5x Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5 € (2 RESERVADAS)
6x Lunar II año del dragon 2012 (privy mark) - 1oz - 31,50 €
19x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,50€ (1RESERVADA)

PLATA 1/2 ONZA

1x Koala 2011 -1/2 oz- 23 €
16x Lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 €
19x Lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 21,5 € 

ORO

1x Australia Canguro 2008 - 1/20 oz - 88€


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o email a silberchest@gmail.com.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## apeche2000 (9 Oct 2012)

*KIT metales*

KIT DE METALES con varios tamaños y tipos de moneda

Se compone de varios tamaños, lingotes oro pequeño, plata bullion, plata de colección y karlillos (ideal para intercambios cuando llegue la era madmaxista ).
Solo se vende el KIT COMPLETO, no se venden partes por separado.

*ORO*
1 lingote de oro de 1 gramo certificado Credit suisse= 50 euros 

1 lingote de oro de 2,5 gr certificado Credit Suisse= 125 euros 

*PLATA*
10 filarmónicas de Viena a 30 euros= 300 euros

15 monedas de 5 ecus (30,53 gr. Netos de plata) a 32 euros (mas baratas que en ciode y sin iva encima, mucho mas baratas que en numismáticas, en estuche original de la FNMT)=480 euros

15 monedas de 1 ecu (5,55 gr netos de plata) a 7 euros (lo mismo que las anteriores, en estuche original de FNMT) =105 euros

50 Monedas de 12 euros de plata, valoradas a 14,70 = 735 euros

28 Monedas de 2000 pts de plata a 390 euros (de los 4 primeros años)

*PRECIO TOTAL DEL KIT = 2185 euros. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. *

Podeis consultar mis referencias (todas positivas) en el hilo de valoraciones de tratos entre foreros. 

NEGOCIABLE INCORPORAR UN POCO MAS DE ORO Y QUITAR ALGO DE PLATA, PARA HACER ALGO MAS DEL GUSTO DEL COMPRADOR

Me reservo el derecho de actualizar el precio del kit si se altera sensiblemente el spot de los metales.


----------



## Goldmaus (10 Oct 2012)

Oferta terminada. Gracias.

FAQ Espanol | Cómo hacer un pedido


----------



## FNUMIS (10 Oct 2012)

Vendo hasta 500 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco en Valencia, entrega en mano.
Precio 12,60


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Oct 2012)

*Añado regalo*

Modifico el anuncio para añadir regalo

KIT DE METALES con varios tamaños y tipos de moneda

Se compone de varios tamaños, lingotes oro pequeño, plata bullion, plata de colección y karlillos (ideal para intercambios cuando llegue la era madmaxista ).
Solo se vende el KIT COMPLETO, no se venden partes por separado.

*ORO*
1 lingote de oro de 1 gramo certificado Credit suisse= 50 euros 

1 lingote de oro de 2,5 gr certificado Credit Suisse= 125 euros 

*PLATA*
10 filarmónicas de Viena a 30 euros= 300 euros

15 monedas de 5 ecus (30,53 gr. Netos de plata) a 32 euros (mas baratas que en ciode y sin iva encima, mucho mas baratas que en numismáticas, en estuche original de la FNMT)=480 euros

15 monedas de 1 ecu (5,55 gr netos de plata) a 7 euros (lo mismo que las anteriores, en estuche original de FNMT) =105 euros

50 Monedas de 12 euros de plata, valoradas a 14,70 = 735 euros

28 Monedas de 2000 pts de plata a 390 euros (de los 4 primeros años)

*PRECIO TOTAL DEL KIT = 2185 euros. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. *

*REGALO ESPECIAL 8 MONEDAS DE PLATA: 2 MEDIAS LIBERTAD, 2 CUARTOS LIBERTAD, 2 DE 1/10 Y 2 DE 1/20 VALORADAS EN 50 EUROS
*
Podeis consultar mis referencias (todas positivas) en el hilo de valoraciones de tratos entre foreros. 

NEGOCIABLE INCORPORAR UN POCO MAS DE ORO Y QUITAR ALGO DE PLATA, PARA HACER ALGO MAS DEL GUSTO DEL COMPRADOR

Me reservo el derecho de actualizar el precio del kit si se altera sensiblemente el spot de los metales.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (12 Oct 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## chak4l (16 Oct 2012)

--------------------------


----------



## shark91 (17 Oct 2012)

Compro krugerrand a cualquier precio coherente. Si vendes mandame un privado.


----------



## Chila (20 Oct 2012)

Vendo:

5 monedas de 12 euros (carlillos), año 2009: 14,25 euros/unidad.
1 moneda de 5 pesetas, 1889, sin valor numismático (BC). 25 gramos plata ley 0,9: 19 euros.
1 moneda 10 francos, 1967, 25 gramos plata ley 0,9: 19 euros.

El paquete completo, 105 euros.


----------



## Davi7 (20 Oct 2012)

se os va la pinza inflando los precios!!! en ebay se pueden conseguir como minimo a un 15% mas barato!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Oct 2012)

No sé en ebay - no me fio mucho de comprar monedas a través de ese canal de distribución aunque si para otras cosas -, pero poniendo un ejemplo, en coinivestdirect, una de las tiendas para comprar oro más barato, los francos vreneli están a 264 euros lo cual significa un 2,22 % más baratos que los que ofrece el forero, bien es verdad que hay otras monedas bullion con mejor precio tales como krugers, nuggets y maples e incluso algun soberano que los vreneili. No sé quizás los vreneli tengan un premium numismático.


----------



## TorNO (21 Oct 2012)

Estaría interesado en hacerme de unos 20 - 30 duros de plata. los intercambio por k12. ¿algún interesado?


----------



## dx3 (21 Oct 2012)

solo para canarias

se venden filarmonikas y eagles minimo 50

otras al por menor mp


----------



## 123456 (21 Oct 2012)

TorNO dijo:


> Estaría interesado en hacerme de unos 20 - 30 duros de plata. los intercambio por k12. ¿algún interesado?



Podrías poner cuantos Karlillos darías para conseguir los 20 30 duros de plata?

Si quieres por mp y como se haría el trato,gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (21 Oct 2012)

TorNO dijo:


> Estaría interesado en hacerme de unos 20 - 30 duros de plata. los intercambio por k12. ¿algún interesado?



Tienes un privi, saludos.


----------



## TorNO (21 Oct 2012)

Contestado, gracias


----------



## bullish consensus (22 Oct 2012)

TorNO dijo:


> Estaría interesado en hacerme de unos 20 - 30 duros de plata. los intercambio por k12. ¿algún interesado?



tengo un duro de plata de alfonso xiii, no está en buen estado, si te interesa, avisa. estoy por madrid.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Oct 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el viernes 9 de noviembre 20:00 h*

*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........175 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............18€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................17€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................18€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................150 €


Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......33€/u


Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Suecia 2003 71,7 gr. Ag .925...............................100€





5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF.....26€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Dinamarca 2002 71,7 gr. Ag .925..........................100€


Spoiler











5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................38 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













*Además, monedas de 12€ en*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-35.html

Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-60.html#post7190352
Gracias


----------



## chak4l (23 Oct 2012)

Proximamente : Elefantes 2009, Elefantes 2010, Ruanda rinocerontes 2012, Quadrigas 2010, Alces 2012, Grizzly 2011, Pandas 2010, Britanias 2008,2009,2010,2011, Somalia tigres, Kazajstan snowleopards, Lunar II conejo 1/2 oz


A LA VENTA:

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

3x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90 €-FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

5x Australia Koala 2009 - 1oz - 33,95€ - FOTO
5x Australia Koala 2011 Privy mark - 1oz - 33,50€ - FOTO
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 89€ - FOTO
1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 85 € - FOTO
1x Kookaburra 1991 - 1oz - 33,9€ (ligera patina)FOTO
6x Kookaburras 2007 - 1 oz - 33,90 €FOTO
1x China Panda 1993 - 1oz - 110€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2005 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
6x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,50€
4x Canada wildlife Lobo 2011 - 1 oz - 42,5 €FOTO
5x Cook Islands 2010,2011,2009 - 1 oz - 31 €FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2010 - 1oz - 34,90€FOTO
2x Andorra eagle 2008 - 1oz - 30,50 € - FOTO
1x Canada Maple leaf Vancouver 2010 - 1oz - 31,5€ - FOTO
1x Canada Maple leaf Vancouver 2009 - 1oz - 31,5€ -FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

3x Australia Koala 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,50€ FOTO
1x Lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
19x Lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## Chila (24 Oct 2012)

Actualizo por bajada de la plata.

Vendo:

_5 monedas de 12 euros (carlillos), año 2009: 14,00 euros/unidad.
1 moneda de 5 pesetas, 1889, sin valor numismático (BC). 25 gramos plata ley 0,9: 18 euros.
1 moneda 10 francos, 1967, 25 gramos plata ley 0,9: 18 euros.

El paquete completo, 105 euros, envío incluido._

VENDIDO.
Gracias por el interés.


----------



## Vize (24 Oct 2012)

estoy interesado en un cordón de oro 18K para el cuello.
solo foreros con referencias.
saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (24 Oct 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Ofrezco intercambiar (pagando diferencia si procede) las siguientes monedas por otras mas abajo relacionadas que estoy buscando.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Australia Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006
15 monedas de 5 ecus (30,53 gr. Netos de plata)en estuche original de la FNMT) 
15 monedas de 1 ecu (5,55 gr netos de plata) (lo mismo que las anteriores, en estuche original de FNMT) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006 y anteriores a 2006
Lunar Series I : Year of the Goat (2003) y Year of the Rabbit (1999)
Britannia : todas hasta 2008 (inclusive)

monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata: ahora necesito 2 del 99, 2 del 2000 y 2 del 2001.
A partir de ahí , preferentemente lotes equilibrados de 98, 99, 00 y 01 (el mismo número de cada año)


__________________


----------



## Kennedy (26 Oct 2012)

*Hilo petado*

Creo que el hilo ha petado, se me queda atascado en la pagina 95...


----------



## musu19 (26 Oct 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Creo que el hilo ha petado, se me queda atascado en la pagina 95...



por que no hay pagina 96


----------



## shark91 (28 Oct 2012)

¿Vende alguien Eagles? Estoy interesado en comprar algunos tubos de monedas. Soy de Madrid.


----------



## fff (28 Oct 2012)

Me interesan monedas bullion de plata. En tubos. Preferiblemente en mano por Zaragoza esta semana.


----------



## Chila (29 Oct 2012)

Vendo:

3 monedas de 12 euros (carlillos), año 2004 (Letizia), 2009 y 2010: 14,25 euros/unidad.
3 monedas de 5 pesetas, 1875, 1885, 1888, sin valor numismático (BC). 18,25 euros/unidad

Total: 102 euros, envío incluido.


----------



## chak4l (31 Oct 2012)

A LA VENTA:

*PACK ESPECIAL PLATA *

Lunar II año del conejo 2011 1/2 onza + Lunar II año del conejo 2011 A COLOR 1/2 onza - 35,95€

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

4x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90 €-FOTO FOTO-2 

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

16x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
5x Quadrigas 2010 con certificado de autenticidad - 1oz - 31,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
3x Kazajistan Snowleopard 2010 - tirada de 5000 piezas - 1oz - 39,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy mark - 1oz - 33,50€ - FOTO 
1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 85 € - FOTO
1x Kookaburra 1991 - 1oz - 33,9€ (ligera patina)FOTO
6x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
2x Australia Lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1oz - 43,5€ FOTO
6x Canada wildlife Alce 2012 - 1oz - 29,95€ FOTO
1x Canada wildlife Grizzly - 1oz - 32,95€ FOTO
4x Canada wildlife Lobo 2011 - 1 oz - 42,5 €FOTO
1x China Panda 2005 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2011 - 1oz - 37,90€ FOTO
4x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,50€ 
4x Cook Islands 2010,2011,2009 - 1 oz - 31€FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2010 - 1oz - 34,90€ FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO
3x Somalia Year of the Tiger - 1oz - 30,50€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2010 - 1oz - 37,90€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2011 - 1oz - 37,90€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
2x Australia Koala 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,50€ FOTO 
11x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € (todas x 351€) FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## Ircapo (31 Oct 2012)

Compro lingotes de 1 KG de plata 999


----------



## Chila (1 Nov 2012)

Vendo:

3 monedas de 12 euros (carlillos), año 2004 (Letizia), 2009 y 2010: 14,25 euros/unidad.
3 monedas de 5 pesetas, 1875, 1885, 1888, sin valor numismático (BC). 18,25 euros/unidad

Total: 102 euros, envío incluido.


----------



## monigar89 (2 Nov 2012)

Compro monedas plata 1 Oz en Madrid y en mano. Máximo 30 euros.


----------



## tito346 (2 Nov 2012)

Estaría interesado en comprar monedas de oro, o bien krugerrand o 20 francos franceses, si alguien está interesado en venderlas escucho propuestas...

Las krugerrand no me importa peso, mejor las de 1 onza pero no importa.
Indicarme por favor año, peso, estado y precio. No ofrezcáis otras monedas ni plata, no me interesan.

Soy de Asturias, el trato o en mano o si tenéis historial de ventas por envío.


----------



## chak4l (6 Nov 2012)

A LA VENTA:

*PACK ESPECIAL PLATA *

Lunar II año del conejo 2011 1/2 onza + Lunar II año del conejo 2011 A COLOR 1/2 onza - 35,95€ FOTO

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

4x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90 €-FOTO FOTO-2 

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

12x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Kazajistan Snowleopard 2010 - tirada de 5000 piezas - 1oz - 39,90€ FOTO FOTO-2(1 RESERVADA) 
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy mark - 1oz - 33,50€ - FOTO 
1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 85 € - FOTO
1x Kookaburra 1991 - 1oz - 33,9€ (ligera patina)FOTO
5x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO (2 RESERVADAS)
2x Australia Lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1oz - 43,5€ FOTO (2 RESERVADAS)
2x Canada wildlife Alce 2012 - 1oz - 29,95€ FOTO 
1x China Panda 2005 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2011 - 1oz - 37,90€ FOTO
2x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,50€
2x Cook Islands 2010 - 1 oz - 31€FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
2x Australia Koala 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,50€ FOTO 
11x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
19x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € (todas x 351€) FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Nov 2012)

Hola, tengo este lingote de oro de Pamp Suisse de 2.5 gramos, en el estuche original y sin abrir con la factura de compra original de OroExpress de cuando se ha comprado.. 




Quiero venderlo en 135€ + portes o tambien en mano en Lugo. 
Si a alguien le interesa que me mande un privado y arreglamos


----------



## shark91 (7 Nov 2012)

Compro krugerrand después de la última subida, tras las elecciones americanas.


----------



## Sauron1972 (8 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"? Cambio oro por plata

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos y/o una de oro de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II. Abrir spoilers para ver fotos

Abrir spoiler para ver la moneda de 50 pesos


Spoiler











Abrir spoiler para ver la moneda de 20 francos


Spoiler











En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Cambio por monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata bullion estándares tipo Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Nov 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Una preguntilla: ¿alguien vende onzas bullion de plata de las de toda la vida? (sin premium, y me da igual que salgan lobos, coyotes, o hipopótamos con tutú). En coininvest andan a 28 euros y pico las maples y las filarmónicas. Un saludo



El problema de coininvest es que ya tienen el cupo de ventas hacia España agotado, si exceptuamos particulares, creo que la mejor opción es el andorrano para la plata.


----------



## yuriapc (8 Nov 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Una preguntilla: ¿alguien vende onzas bullion de plata de las de toda la vida? (sin premium, y me da igual que salgan lobos, coyotes, o hipopótamos con tutú). En coininvest andan a 28 euros y pico las maples y las filarmónicas. Un saludo




Coininvest tiene su cupa para Españistan cubierto, te tocaria esperar hasta enero. El Andorrano seria otra opcion.


----------



## fff (8 Nov 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Coininvest tiene su cupa para Españistan cubierto, te tocaria esperar hasta enero.



Pues es una cosa que me sorprende... y mucho... precisamente en plata con el 10% añadido son muy caros...

PD: A la gente le gusta complicarse mucho la cosa...


----------



## guruguru (8 Nov 2012)

se refiere a vendedores particulares (no tiendas)


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Nov 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Gracias, pero ¿qué quieres decir con "si exceptuamos particulares"?



Me refería con ello a que tienes el hilo de compra venta entre foreros en el cual a veces puedes pillar alguna gangilla, también el de los karlillos resulta interesante, recuerda: la plata de 2 karlillos es más o menos 1 onza troy, si por ejemplo ahora mismo el precio de una filarmónica de 1 onza está en 29.30 Euros, no sería mal negocio comprar Karlillos aproximadamente a 14 Euros y pico (precio mínimo al que se están ofertando ahora mismo en susodicho hilo) y con la ventaja del facial - y no me refiero al borbónico, preferiría el de algún austrias by the way - protector.


----------



## Chila (9 Nov 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Vendo:
> 
> 3 monedas de 12 euros (carlillos), año 2004 (Letizia), 2009 y 2010: 14,25 euros/unidad.
> 3 monedas de 5 pesetas, 1875, 1885, 1888, sin valor numismático (BC). 18,25 euros/unidad
> ...



Todo vendido. Gracias por el interés.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Nov 2012)

Ya he vendido el lingote a un forero. Gracias a todos por los MP pero ya no está disponible




Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola, tengo este lingote de oro de Pamp Suisse de 2.5 gramos, en el estuche original y sin abrir con la factura de compra original de OroExpress de cuando se ha comprado..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 52977
> 
> ...


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (9 Nov 2012)

Nos días,

Alguien me puede decir si CoinInvest aún puede vender Krugerrands a España o ya ha agotado su cupo de venta de oro? Alguna otra tienda que le quede cupo? O acudo ya directamente al andorrano ?

Un saludo,
un aprendiz


----------



## Vidar (9 Nov 2012)

Aprendizdetodo dijo:


> Nos días,
> 
> Alguien me puede decir si CoinInvest aún puede vender Krugerrands a España o ya ha agotado su cupo de venta de oro? Alguna otra tienda que le quede cupo? O acudo ya directamente al andorrano ?
> 
> ...



En oro no hay cupos y este no es el post apropiado.

.


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (9 Nov 2012)

Hola Vidar,

Gracias por la respuesta y el link. Un comentario de este post me ha confundido. Me apunto que cuando pueda empezar a thankear te busco.

Un saludo,
Aprendiz


----------



## seerkan (11 Nov 2012)

Corellano dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Se venden 3 monedas Premium de 1 onza a precio de spot. En mano o envíos.
> 
> Interesados contactar por privado.



Danos más información... oro o plata, de donde eres...


----------



## BaNGo (11 Nov 2012)

Corellano dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Se venden 3 monedas Premium de 1 onza a precio de spot. En mano o envíos.
> 
> Interesados contactar por privado.





Corellano dijo:


> Son de oro y soy de Huesca.
> 
> Un saludo.



Corellano, a ver si nos puedes dar más información. Si no sabes qué moneda es, intenta poner unas fotos que alguien lo aclarará.


----------



## 1oz (12 Nov 2012)

*VENDO O CAMBIO*

*OFREZCO:* American Eagle de 1 oz, años 1987, 88, 89,90, 91 Y 2010. A 32,50 €

O 

*CAMBIO POR* años 1992, 95, 97, 98, 99, 2000, 03, 05,07, 08 u 11. Cambio 1 x 1


----------



## mk73 (13 Nov 2012)

buenos días pongo en venta un lote de monedas de plata extranjeras, las detallo a continuación:

(2) 5 francos Suiza, años 54 y 65, en BC circuladas. 15 gramos de peso la pieza y ley 835mls

(2) 500 liras Italia, años 59 y 60, en BC circuladas, 11 gramos la pieza y ley 835 mls

2 gulden y medio Holanda, año 66, en EBC, 15 gramos y ley 720 mls

1 gulden, Holanda, año 55, en BC circulada, 6,5 gramos y ley 720 mls

5 francos Francia, año 63, en BC circulada, 12 gramos y ley 835mls

1 peso Uruguay, año 1917, en BC circulada, 25 gramos y ley 900 mls

5 pesos México, año 1953, en SC, 27 gramos y ley 720 mls

5 ecu Bélgica, año 87, en SC, 22,8 gramos y ley 833 mls

1 bolivar Venezuela, año 1960, en EBC, 5 gramos y ley 835 mls

200 zlotych Polonia, año 74, en MBC, 14 gramos y ley 625 mls

medio peso Rep. Dominicana, en BC circulada, año 1951, 12,5 gramos y ley 900 mls

5 schilling Austria, año 61, en BC, 5,2 gramos y ley 640 mls

5 pesetas España, Alfonso XII, año 1878, circulada, golpecitos, Regular Conservación, 25 gramos y ley 900 mls


Vendo el lote completo a peso, económico, por debajo de su precio en plata. Son más de 5 onzas de plata fina.
Interesados me enviais un privado. Puedo mandar fotos.
Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Nov 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el martes 13 de noviembre 18 :30 h*

*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........170 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............18€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u
Hasta 125 monedas de 12 euros varios años...................................16€/u

2 Aus dollars 2 OZ. 999 2002 Serie Lunar I Horse.............................150 €


Spoiler












2 Hércules 50 Francos Franceses XF distintos años 30 gr. Ag .900.......33€/u


Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Suecia 2003 71,7 gr. Ag .925...............................111€





5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....28€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Dinamarca 2002 71,7 gr. Ag .925..........................111€


Spoiler











5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................40 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias


----------



## chak4l (13 Nov 2012)

A LA VENTA:

*PACK ESPECIAL PLATA *

Lunar II año del conejo 2011 1/2 onza + Lunar II año del conejo 2011 A COLOR 1/2 onza - 35,95€ FOTO

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

4x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90 €-FOTO FOTO-2 
1x Australia Kookaburra año 2002 - 2oz - 64,95 €
1x Australia Kookaburra año 1992 - 2oz - 65,95 €

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Canguro 1993 - 1oz - 54,95€
11x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy mark - 1oz - 33,50€ - FOTO 
1x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 84,95€
1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 85 € - FOTO
1x Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 75 € (capsula redonda)
1x Kookaburra 1991 - 1oz - 33,9€ (ligera patina)FOTO
3x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
23x Canada wildlife Antilopes 2013 - 1oz - 29,95€ FOTO
2x Canada wildlife Alce 2012 - 1oz - 29,95€ FOTO 
3x Canada wildlife Grizzly 2011 - 1oz - 33,50€
1x Canada wildlife Lobo 2011 - 1oz - 42,5€
1x China Panda 1990 - 1oz - 49,95€ (marcas de limpieza)
1x China Panda 2005 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
3x China Panda 2011 - 1oz - 37,90€ FOTO
2x Libertad 2009 - 1oz - 30,50€
2x Cook Islands 2010 - 1 oz - 31€FOTO
3x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO
1x Canada Maple leaf 2011 - 1oz - 29,95€
1x Canada Maple leaf 2010 - 1oz - 29,95€
1x Canada Maple leaf privy mark puerta de brandenburgo 2009 - 1oz - 32,5€
2x Canada Maple leaf privy mark torre del puente de londres 2009 - 1oz - 32,5€
3x Canada Maple leaf privy mark torre de pisa 2012 - 1oz - 32,5€

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

2x Australia Koala 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,50€ FOTO 
14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
8x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
18x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € (todas x 351€) FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## fernisum (14 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias,
Vendo lote de 120 pakillos a 12 euros/unidad. Se puede hacer entrega en mano en Valencia. Si no es posible, por correo.
Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2012)

Siltv...

1. pompero
2. 5 mensajes en 30 minutos
3. todos promocionando un negocio secreto "de inversión" ...

aish... que pesados que están los spammer horeros...:abajo:


----------



## BaNGo (15 Nov 2012)

Siltv dijo:


> Hola! si alguien esta interesado en comprar oro de inversion que se ponga en contacto conmigo. Con inversiones pequeñas se pueden generar beneficios muy interesantes. Un saludo.



Reportado por spam.


----------



## apeche2000 (16 Nov 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Ofrezco intercambiar (pagando diferencia si procede) las siguientes monedas por otras mas abajo relacionadas que estoy buscando.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)

5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 y 2006

Monedas de 2000 pts de plata: 12 del 94, 2 del 96, 2 del 97 y 2 del 98 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2008, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Lunar Series I : Year of the Goat (2003) y Year of the Rabbit (1999)
Britannia : todas hasta 2008 (inclusive) excepto 1999 

monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata: ahora necesito 1 del 2000 y 1 del 2001 para completar series. A partir de ahí , preferentemente lotes equilibrado (completos) de TODAS con BOLSA (por favor, precios razonables, que aun me encuentro gente que te pide 30 euros por una moneda de 2000 pts...)


----------



## Goldmaus (16 Nov 2012)

Oferta para el fin de semana:

De la Serie Lunar II: *1 Oz de plata serpiente proof* a *145,95* Euros (IVA incl).
mas envío.

Es la versión normal proof y no la de colores ni la high relief.

La oferta es válida mientras duren las existencias. Precio con IVA incluído. Envío no incluído.

Aprovechad que todavía hay algo de cupo para enviar a España! En caso de querer otras monedas que no tengamos en oferta, preguntad con toda confianza por mensaje privado o -de preferencia- por e-mail.

De antemano gracias y buen fin de semana a todos.

Cordialmente,



FAQ Español | Cómo hacer un pedido


----------



## inver999 (16 Nov 2012)

*Lista en Venta*

Lista en Venta (Plata)

- 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (29 euros cada una X 20=580 euros cada tubo)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (31.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (45 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (9 euros, precio spot)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (16 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (8 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (18 euros, por debajo del spot)
- Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (40 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (10 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (16 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38.50 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (40 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (11 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (19 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (18,5 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (25 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (254 euros, spot)


Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%)

Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> buenos días pongo en venta un lote de monedas de plata extranjeras, las detallo a continuación:
> 
> (2) 5 francos Suiza, años 54 y 65, en BC circuladas. 15 gramos de peso la pieza y ley 835mls
> 
> ...






Buenas noches 
El lote ya está vendido.


----------



## shark91 (18 Nov 2012)

Quieren venderme krugerrand a 1390€, ¿estaría dispuesto alguien a vender esta moneda a un precio menor?


----------



## Sauron1972 (19 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"? Cambio oro por plata

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos.



Spoiler











Son 37,5g de oro puro

Cambio por monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata bullion estándares tipo Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## chak4l (19 Nov 2012)

A LA VENTA:

*PACK ESPECIAL PLATA *

Lunar II año del conejo 2011 1/2 onza + Lunar II año del conejo 2011 A COLOR 1/2 onza - 35,95€ FOTO
Lunar II año del tigre 2 onzas + Lunar II año del tigre 2 onzas - 159,9€

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 (LAS DOS MONEDAS DE 5 ONZAS POR 380 €)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

4x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90 €-FOTO FOTO-2 
1x Australia Kookaburra año 2002 - 2oz - 64,95 € FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Kookaburra año 1992 - 2oz - 65,95 € FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

14x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
4x UK Britannia 2007 - 1oz - 52,5 € FOTO
7x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy mark - 1oz - 33,50€ - FOTO 
3x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 84,95€ FOTO
4x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2005 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO
1x Canada wildlife Grizzly -1oz- 32,95€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
8x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
18x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## Depeche (20 Nov 2012)

A la venta:

-1 onza plata Silver Eagle de 1986
-1 onza plata Silver Eagle de 1988
-1 onza plata Silver Eagle de 2006
-1 onza plata Libertad México 1990
-1 onza plata Libertad México 1999
-1 onza plata Libertad México 1994

Son circuladas,las vendo porque prefiero tener todas mis monedas sin circular en tubos.
Vendo las 6 monedas por 185 euros en total.
Si alguien está interesado que contacte conmigo en privado.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Nov 2012)

Buenas Tardes

Ofrezco intercambiar (pagando diferencia si procede) las siguientes monedas por otras mas abajo relacionadas que estoy buscando.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of tiger 2010 (2) y Year of Rabbit 2011 (7)

5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (3) y Alce 2012 (1)
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 

Monedas de 2000 pts de plata: 12 del 94, 2 del 96, 2 del 97 y 2 del 98 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Lunar Series I : Year of the Goat (2003) y Year of the Rabbit (1999)
Britannia : 2013 y 1997 
Koala 2013 

Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata: ahora necesito 1 del 2000 y 1 del 2001 para completar series. A partir de ahí , preferentemente lotes equilibrado (completos) de TODAS con BOLSA (por favor, precios razonables, que aun me encuentro gente que te pide 30 euros por una moneda de 2000 pts...)


----------



## jbmp3 (20 Nov 2012)

Vendo una moneda de ESPAÑA 200 PESETAS PLATA 925 AÑO 1992 el precio 99GI es una moneda de colecionistas


----------



## BaNGo (21 Nov 2012)

inver999 dijo:


> Lista en Venta (Plata)
> - 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (29 euros cada una X 20=580 euros cada tubo)
> - 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (31.50 euros cada una)
> - 2 New World Order 2009 Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (45 eur. cada uno)
> ...



Avisado inver999 por MP de su error y viendo que hace caso omiso y no modifica su mensaje, paso a corregir sus referencias sobre spot de algunas monedas para que ningún novato se lleve a engaño.
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (9 euros, precio spot*+41%*)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (16 euros, precio spot*+2%*)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (8 euros cada una , precio spot*+15%*)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (18 euros, por debajo del spot*-4%*)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (11 euros, spot*+23%*)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (9 euros, spot*+8%*)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (19 euros, spot*+2%*)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot*+18%*)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot*+18%*)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros. spot*+18%*)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (18,5 euros, spot*-1%*)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (254 euros, spot*-2%*)


----------



## fran69 (21 Nov 2012)

A la VENTA:

Plata, moneda de 10 onzas plata .999 Calendario Lunar II año 2011, en su capsula original de proteccion, precio, 420 euros.

...VENDIDA...


----------



## Depeche (21 Nov 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> -1 onza plata Silver Eagle de 1986
> -1 onza plata Silver Eagle de 1988 vendida
> ...



El resto las vendo sueltas,si alguien está interesado en alguna que contacte conmigo por privado.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (21 Nov 2012)

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Nov 2012)

VENDIDAS

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta Arcas de Noe 500 Dram de Armenia 1 Oz a Spot+2€ (minimo 20 unidades)

Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (22 Nov 2012)

A la Venta:
Plata
1 onza 999 Panda 2008 46€ VENDIDA
1 onza 999 Panda 2009 45€ VENDIDA
1 onza 999 Panda 2010 40€ VENDIDA
1 onza 999 kokaburra 2003 42€
1 onza Calendario Lunar II año 2011 ( conejo) 45 €
Se admite envios por contrareembolso,certificados,mensageria, agusto del comprador y asu cargo.


----------



## fran69 (23 Nov 2012)

fran69 dijo:


> a la venta:
> 
> Plata, moneda de 10 onzas plata .999 calendario lunar ii año 2011, en su capsula original de proteccion, precio, 420 euros.



.... Vendida....


----------



## Scouser (23 Nov 2012)

_*A la venta*_

*Lunar I 1/2 onza*


2 x 2001 Año de la Serpiente 39€ (cada una)


----------



## inver999 (24 Nov 2012)

*Actualizo precios y monedas*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (29 euros cada una X 20=580 euros cada tubo)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (31.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (45 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (16 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (7 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (18 euros, por debajo del spot)
- Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (40 euros) Vendido
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (10 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (16 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38.50 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (40 euros) Vendido
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (19 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (18,5 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (25 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (254 euros, spot)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Nov 2012)

*Vendo plata bullion*

Vendo *tubo con 25 monedas de plata de 1 Oz*. 

Hay *15 Maples Leaf* y *10 de Islas Cook*. Todas son BU (brilliant uncirculated, flamantes, nunca usadas). A 29 € la moneda.

Precio = *725 € + gastos envío*. No se cobra IVA ni otros gastos. 

Pago: transferencia a mi cuenta que daré al comprador. Pago por Paypal posible.

Envío: al recibir el importe (a cargo comprador por agencia transportes o Correos)

Bueno, se vendió y paso de vender más porque al precio que está hoy la plata, es mierdaplata ienso:.


*VENDIDO*


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Nov 2012)

*********** ************


----------



## chak4l (26 Nov 2012)

A LA VENTA:

*PACK ESPECIAL PLATA *

Lunar II año del conejo 2011 1/2 onza + Lunar II año del conejo 2011 A COLOR 1/2 onza - 35,95€ FOTO


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 (LAS DOS MONEDAS DE 5 ONZAS POR 380 €)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

3x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90€ (2x 159,95€)- FOTO FOTO-2 
1x Australia Kookaburra año 2002 - 2oz - 64,95 € FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Kookaburra año 1992 - 2oz - 65,95 € FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

8x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
4x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 84,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
1x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
8x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## Kennedy (26 Nov 2012)

Vendo 1x Krugerrand de 1 onza troy de oro puro.
Año: 1981
Precio: spot +0%

Se incluye cápsula protectora.

Envío a cargo del comprador.
Método de pago: Transferencia bancaria.

Interesados enviar mensaje privado.

PD perdón, es de 1981, no de 1980.


----------



## PajaroPiter (26 Nov 2012)

¡Cómo proliferan los Kruger de 1980! ¿No?


----------



## Kennedy (26 Nov 2012)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> ¡Cómo proliferan los Kruger de 1980! ¿No?



Es un krugerrand de 1981. Sorry.


----------



## Vize (27 Nov 2012)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> ¡Cómo proliferan los Kruger de 1980! ¿No?



que pasa con la proliferacion de krugers del 80?


----------



## inver999 (28 Nov 2012)

*Actualizo precios y monedas*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (30 euros cada una X 20=600 euros cada tubo)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (31.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (45 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot) Vendido
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (16 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (7 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (30 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (18 euros, por debajo del spot)
- Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (40 euros) Vendido
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (10 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (16 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38.50 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (40 euros) Vendido
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (19 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (18,5 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (25 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (263 euros, spot)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%)

1 Liberty USA 1898 (spot + 100eur)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Metal12 (29 Nov 2012)

Pongo a la venta:

Colección 10 monedas de 12€ de los años del 2002 al 2010 (1 por año)

Comienzo con 15 pack de 10 monedas (Total 150 Monedas)

No van en capsulas, algunas van en su plástico original y otras sin plastificar.

Precio 165€ cada lote de 10 monedas Gastos de envío incluidos

*Una vez ingresado mediante transferencia bancaria y reflejado en cuenta, el envío se enviara mediante transporte urgente en 24 horas.

Precios de gastos de envíos solo península.

No realizo entregas en mano, solo a través de transporte. 

Consultas y dudas mediante Mensajes Privados.*


----------



## Cordoba (29 Nov 2012)

Te mando prrivado


----------



## Metal12 (29 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Te mando prrivado



Buenas tardes, paso a tu privado.


----------



## fran69 (30 Nov 2012)

A LA VENTA:
ORO.
1/10 oz.
Calendario Lunar 2011. Precio 155€
Calendario Lunar 2012. Precio 155€
Panda 2011. Precio 155€
Panda 2012. Precio 155€
Envio a cargo del comprador, por contrarembolso o trato en mano.
VENDIDAS.


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Dic 2012)

*Se acabó la oferta *

Sólo este fin de semana. Madrid en mano

- 100 monedas de 12 euros a 14,85 unidad
- 2 colecciones de monedas de 12 euros 2002-2010 10 monedas 160 euros por colección


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Dic 2012)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO para Intercambiar (OJO, pagando las diferencias de valor, evidentemente no voy a cambiar una onza premium de 50 euros por una de 30) o VENDER (ver nota mas abajo, pues salvo con la condición de la nota son solo para hacer cambios)  son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)
[/SIZE]
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 

1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989

Monedas de 2000 pts de plata: 11 del 94, 1 del 96, 1 del 97 y 1 del 98 

NOTA: si algun forero está interesado en comprarme el pack de 40 monedas que vendo en el hilo de bid/ask (28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts) a 14,30 por moneda , tambien le vendería algunas monedas de esta lista (precio a negociar) para añadir al envio.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 

Lunar Series I y II: TODAS MENOS: Year of the Rabbit de la serie Lunar I y Tiger, Rabbit y Dragon de la serie Lunar II

Canada Wildlife: TODAS MENOS Lobo 2011 y Alce 2012

Britannia : 2013 y 1997 

Koala 2013 

Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Intercambio especial monedas de 12 euros y 2000 pts*

Yo preciso 18 de 2003 y 9 de 2006 

Me sobrarian de los 2 tipos de 2004 (isabelas y boda del principe), de 2002 y 2005 (tambien tengo de 2007 en adelante, pero esas ya se que todo buen metalero tiene de sobra....)

Tambien puedo ofrecer monedas de 12 euros de varios años por monedas de 2000 pts plata siempre que las de 2000 hagan series completas de las 8 (ojo, en bolsa original y sin oxidaciones a ser posible)
__________________


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Dic 2012)

**************************

*actualizo y añado alguna otra cosa
*



tonimontana dijo:


> disponibles las siguientes oz. De plata:
> 
> -*kangaroo 2007 1oz. Proof.* con su estuche y certifecado. ------- 180€
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal12 (2 Dic 2012)

Pongo a la venta:

Colección 10 monedas de 12€ de los años del 2002 al 2010 (1 por año)

Comienzo con 15 pack de 10 monedas (Total 150 Monedas)

No van en capsulas, algunas van en su plástico original y otras sin plastificar.

Precio 165€ cada lote de 10 monedas Gastos de envío incluidos

Una vez ingresado mediante transferencia bancaria y reflejado en cuenta, el envío se enviara mediante transporte urgente en 24 horas.

Precios de gastos de envíos solo península.

No realizo entregas en mano, solo a través de transporte. 

Consultas y dudas mediante Mensajes Privados.


----------



## Joseplatico (2 Dic 2012)

Metal12, por lo menos podías haber esperado a no estar en la última página.
Como "metas" (con perdón) tu oferta dos veces por cada una......

Como todos repitan sus ofertas cada vez que tienen a alguien delante vamos bien.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Dic 2012)

Es que es lo malo de estos hilos, que aunque tienen su utilidad, se acaban convirtiendo en un caos cuando hay mucha concurrencia.

Por ejemplo hace tiempo que encontrar oro bullion en este hilo es casi imposible, pues abunda mucho más la plata, por eso creé el hilo del bid-ask de oro, para facilitar la búsqueda y la comparación.

Yo no soy muy platero, por eso no tengo especial interés (de momento), pero creo que sería muy útil complementar este hilo con un Bid-Ask específico para la plata, con los precios en relación al spot.


----------



## el ganador (2 Dic 2012)

...y los mensajes privados son privados; no hace falta ir radiando que lo has enviado, que si lo vas a leer, que si la abuela fuma, jejeje


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> El bid-ask de oro bullion no funciona demasiado bien y para la plata funcionaría menos. Hay demasiadas monedas de plata.



Mejor, más volumen, más mercado, más movimiento. Para el que busca monedas principalmente o sólo por su valor numismático puede no ser tan interesante, pero para que el que lo que busca es plata en sus diversas formas sí.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Prueba a ponerlo en marcha, prometo participar positivamente. Igual que en el del oro.
> Pero no va a funcionar y te esperaré con tu OWNED (que si funciona me lo como yo).



Ya he dicho que yo no tengo interés en la plata (salvo de momento en las monedas de 12€, que ya tienen bid-ask) y por ello me la sopla si funciona o no funciona. Eso sí, si lo tuviese, yo personalmente lo preferiría. Dónde va a parar.


----------



## chak4l (3 Dic 2012)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 (LAS DOS MONEDAS DE 5 ONZAS POR 380 €)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

3x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90€- FOTO FOTO-2 
1x Australia Kookaburra año 2002 - 2oz - 64,95 € FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Kookaburra año 1992 - 2oz - 65,95 € FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

4x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
3x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 84,95€ FOTO
1x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
8x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html


----------



## fran69 (3 Dic 2012)

A la VENTA:
PLATA.
1 oz Britania 2011 ... 35€
1 oz Britania 2009 ... 40€
1 oz Britania 2003 .... 50€
1 oz Kokaburra 2003... 45€
1 oz Calendario Lunar II año 2011 (conejos) 40€
1 oz Calendario Lunar II año 2012 (Dragon) 45€ VENDIDA
Portes a cargo del comprador, contrarembolso, certificado, trato en mano,, como prefiera el comprador.
Esta no es mia personal, pero es de un buen amigo mio, vamos que esta a mano.

Kokaburra de 1 kilo año 1992 990€


----------



## velocipedo (3 Dic 2012)

Algún krugerrand de 1 oz a la venta?

Precio?


----------



## apeche2000 (3 Dic 2012)

AÑADO UNA NOVEDAD

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO para Intercambiar (OJO, pagando las diferencias de valor, evidentemente no voy a cambiar una onza premium de 50 euros por una de 30) o VENDER (ver nota mas abajo, pues salvo con la condición de la nota son solo para hacer cambios)  son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)
[/SIZE]
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 

1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989

Monedas de 2000 pts de plata: 11 del 94, 1 del 96, 1 del 97 y 1 del 98 

NOTA: si algun forero está interesado en comprarme el pack de 40 monedas que vendo en el hilo de bid/ask (28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts) a 14,30 por moneda , tambien le vendería algunas monedas de esta lista (precio a negociar) para añadir al envio.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 

Lunar Series I y II: TODAS MENOS: Year of the Rabbit de la serie Lunar I y Tiger, Rabbit y Dragon de la serie Lunar II

Canada Wildlife: TODAS MENOS Lobo 2011 y Alce 2012

Britannia : 2013 y 1997 

Koala 2013 

Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof) 
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Intercambio especial monedas de 12 euros y 2000 pts*

Yo preciso 10 de 2003 . Consultar años que me sobran

Tambien puedo ofrecer monedas de 12 euros de varios años por monedas de 2000 pts plata siempre que las de 2000 hagan series completas de las 8 (ojo, en bolsa original y sin oxidaciones a ser posible)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*en venta COLECCIÓN COMPLETA PLATA ESPAÑA*
Todas las monedas de plata desde 1994: las 8 monedas de 2000 pts, las 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos monedas de 20 euros y la moneda de 30 euros  precio : *400 euros* pincha aqui para ver las fotos


----------



## Pablo Villa (5 Dic 2012)

Vendo:

- 1 oz. krugerrand de oro: Spot +1%. Entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad. *VENDIDA*

Interesados enviadme un MP


----------



## oinetas (5 Dic 2012)

Hola, vendo 5 monedas, Australian Lunar I, son de 2oz,
Años:
2001 culebra
2003 cabra
2006 perro
2008 rata
2009 buey

Las monedas estan perfectas.
Precio: manda tus ofertas por privado, o a mi correo personal.
Gts envio: a tu cuenta. Si te llevas todas los pago yo. Certificado. 


EDITADO: quito el correo electronico, mensajes por privado. envia tu oferta por privado.



Disculpen por las fotos, intentare que salgan mejor.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

pago: la Caixa, Ing Direct

gracias y un saludo




.


----------



## apeche2000 (5 Dic 2012)

Cambios de precio y novedades

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO para Intercambiar (OJO, pagando las diferencias de valor, evidentemente no voy a cambiar una onza premium de 50 euros por una de 30) o VENDER (ver nota mas abajo, pues salvo con la condición de la nota son solo para hacer cambios)  son (entre paréntesis el número de ejemplares de que dispongo)

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 
NOTA: si algun forero está interesado en comprarme el pack de 45 monedas que vendo en el hilo de bid/ask (31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts) a 14,30 por moneda , tambien le vendería algunas monedas de esta lista (precio a negociar) para añadir al envio.

las siguientes monedas las vendo o pueden formar parte de un intercambio
1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989
13 monedas de 1 ecu de plata sueltas
2 juegos de libertades compuestos cada uno por: 1/2, 1/4, 1/10 y 1/20 (de 1994)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Lunar Series I y II: TODAS MENOS: Year of the Rabbit de la serie Lunar I y Tiger, Rabbit y Dragon de la serie Lunar II
Canada Wildlife: TODAS MENOS Lobo 2011 y Alce 2012
Britannia : 2013 y 1997 
Koala 2013 
Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*INTERCAMBIO ESPECIAL*
Puedo ofrecer monedas de 12 euros de varios años por monedas de 2000 pts plata siempre que las de 2000 hagan series completas de las 8 (ojo, en bolsa original y sin oxidaciones a ser posible). Negociable pagar un sobreprecio por mi parte si es razonable

tambien buscaría *8 monedas de 12 euros de 2003* ->ESTAS NO PAGO, SOLO INTERCAMBIO, pero por cualesquiera de mi lista
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*en venta COLECCIÓN COMPLETA PLATA ESPAÑA*
Todas las monedas de plata desde 1994: las 8 monedas de 2000 pts, las 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos monedas de 20 euros y la moneda de 30 euros  precio : *390 euros* pincha aqui para ver las fotos


----------



## fran69 (7 Dic 2012)

A la VENTA:
Plata.
4 onzas Panda año 2009 ( 3 VENDIDAS) 45€ unidad
2 onzas Panda año 2008 ( 2 VENDIDAS)45€ unidad
4 Calendario Lunar II año 2009 (Buey),( 4 VENDIDAS) 40€ unidad
2 Calendario Lunar II año 2011 (Conejo), ( 2 VENDIDA) 40€ unidad.
2 Panda año 2011. 36€ la unidad.
1 Calendario Lunar II año 2012 (Dragon), moneda de 2 onzas 75€ .
Portes a cargo del comprador, o trato en mano, a su eleccion!!
TODAS VENDIDAS


----------



## jchopinn (9 Dic 2012)

*Cambio*

Si te pones a ver los mensajes que se dejan en este hilo, es cierto que en su mayor parte se dirigen a la plata.
Atanor desde el principio debiste abrir uno para cada metal, es decir: compra/venta oro y compra/venta plata "ENTRE FOREROS" 
De todas maneras eso se puede corregir. Dejar este para plata y abrir otro para oro.ienso:


----------



## chak4l (10 Dic 2012)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 (LAS DOS MONEDAS DE 5 ONZAS POR 380 €)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

3x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90€- FOTO FOTO-2 

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009 -1oz- 41,5€ FOTO
4x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 1oz - 55€ FOTO
3x Australia Lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1oz - 44€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 -1oz- 51€ FOTO
2x Australia Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013 -1oz- 35,5€ FOTO
3x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 Privy Mark -1oz- 31,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 A COLOR -1oz- 54€ FOTO
17x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
10x Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
24x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
3x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 84,95€ FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Shangai Expo 2010 australian Pavilion -1oz- 34,5€ FOTO +INFO AQUI
1x Australia Shangai Expo 2010 cityscape -1oz- 34,5€ FOTO +INFO AQUI
7x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 -1oz- 30,5€ FOTO
16x Somaliland Conejo 2011 -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
7x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Bullionista (11 Dic 2012)

Hola, pongo a la venta lo siguiente:

PLATA DE 1 ONZA:
Australia koala 2008 - 60 euros (tiene un "spot" de acuñación, arriba a la derecha, ver foto)


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia koala 2009 - 38 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia koala 2011 - 35 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia koala 2012 - 35 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Canadá lobo - 40 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











China panda 2006 - 75 euros

China lunar "fan shaped" 10 yuan 2001, año de la serpiente, con certificado de autenticidad, sin la caja - 140 euros (ligera pátina en el canto)


Spoiler














Spoiler












Britannia 2 pounds, 2005 - 65 euros 

Britannia 2 pounds, 2006 - 62 euros.


----------



## Bullionista (11 Dic 2012)

Continúo con más monedas a la venta, que no me dejaba subir más imagenes.

Australia kookaburra 1990 - 65 euros (tiene bastante pátina)


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia kookaburra 1990 - 75 euros (sin pátina)


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia lunar serie 1 2005 año del gallo - 65 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia lunar serie 1 2006 año del perro - 65 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia lunar serie 1 2007 año del cerdo - 65 euros -RESERVADA-


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia lunar serie 1 2007-2008 año de la rata - 65 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler











Australia lunar serie 1 2007-2009 año del buey - 65 euros


Spoiler














Spoiler












Trato en mano en Zaragoza, o envíos (gastos a cargo del comprador, lo que cueste en la oficina de correos.)


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Dic 2012)

*Editado y actualizado el martes 11 de diciembre 2012 23 :30 h*

*Plata a la venta:*

10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........160 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............16€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u

Caja Monedas 5º Centenario - 2ª Serie Completa 1990 7 monedas......260€
Ag .925 275 gr. Principio de pátina en alguna moneda. Con Certificados


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Suecia 2003 71,7 gr. Ag .925...............................121€


Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....29€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Dinamarca 2002 71,7 gr. Ag .925..........................121€


Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................40 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias
¡¡Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## Pmontes (11 Dic 2012)

Compre 300 K12. Quiero venderlas. Por favor, si alguien está interesado que me diga el precio...
Gracias.


----------



## Depeche (13 Dic 2012)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas:

1 moneda del conejo 1999 Lunar serie ------- 85 euros
5 monedas elefante de Somalia 2010 -------------- 30,50 euros cada una(si se compran las 5 las dejo en 150 euros) Vendidas
Si alguien está interesado en los 5 elefantes + el conejo se lo dejo todo por 230 euros.

Interesados enviar mensaje privado.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Dic 2012)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas y/o lingotes de oro (aproximadamente 3mil€).
Si hubiese algun interesado, por favor, contactar conmigo por MP. Muchas gracias


----------



## Chila (13 Dic 2012)

A la venta, paquete completo.
No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y llevan una portuguesa de complemento:
4 monedas 12 2010
1 moneda 12 euros 2009
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia)
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5)

Paquete completo: 100 euros gastos de envío incluidos por correo certificado a toda la península.

Ps: van en cartones, no en el embalaje de plástico.


----------



## sstamov77 (14 Dic 2012)

Vendo o Cambio por Lunar, Koala o Panda, Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso XII.
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00034_zpsc62a7892.jpg
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00033_zps77516529.jpg
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00032_zps4e271634.jpg
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00031_zpsa2de8d8e.jpg
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00029_zpsccb97c26.jpg


----------



## Gallina (14 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Vendo o Cambio por Lunar, Koala o Panda, Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso XII.
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00034_zpsc62a7892.jpg
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00033_zps77516529.jpg
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/DSC00032_zps4e271634.jpg
> ...



Señor mío: ese duro apenas vale su peso en plata.

¿de verdad cree que ofrece un trato justo ofreciendo 25g escasos de plata ley .900 de una moneda de lo más corriente en cualquier mercadillo a cambio de bullion de plata pura de las más cotizadas actualmente? 

Seamos serios por favor, ese duro vale escasamente 18 € en cualquier mercadillo.

::


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Dic 2012)

*Actualizado el viernes 14 de diciembre 2012 10 :00 h*


*Plata a la venta:*

5 monedas 8 reales Carolus IIII/Carlos IV ....................................60 €/u
4 ceca Méjico 1 Potosí 1795/1799/1801/1807 - 1804


Spoiler














Spoiler












10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........160 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
5 colecciones disponibles (50 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............16€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u

Caja Monedas 5º Centenario - 2ª Serie Completa 1990 7 monedas......260€
Ag .925 275 gr. Principio de pátina en alguna moneda. Con Certificados


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Suecia 2003 71,7 gr. Ag .925...............................121€


Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....29€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Dinamarca 2002 71,7 gr. Ag .925..........................121€


Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................40 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias
¡¡Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## BaNGo (14 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> NO SOY SEÑOR DE NADIE. SI ERES MARICON CAMBIA FORUM. NO TE PIDO NI TU OPINION NI QUE ME VALORAS ESTA MONEDA. O ERES JUBILADO FUNCIONARIO, DE ESTOS QUE HAN HUNDIDO ESPAÑA. :XX:



Oye pompero, vete a timar a la plaza de tu pueblo.
Reportado por insultar.

Y a ver si yo soy el último que ensucia el hilo.


----------



## Chila (14 Dic 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Señor mío: ese duro apenas vale su peso en plata.
> 
> ¿de verdad cree que ofrece un trato justo ofreciendo 25g escasos de plata ley .900 de una moneda de lo más corriente en cualquier mercadillo a cambio de bullion de plata pura de las más cotizadas actualmente?
> 
> ...



Yo no pagaría más de 16-17...no es coleccionable.


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Dic 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no pagaría más de 16-17...no es coleccionable.



Eso es pq no se le ven las cifras dentro de las estrellas, ¿cierto?


----------



## sstamov77 (14 Dic 2012)

vendo esta moneda
2005 Sydney Mint Half Sovereign Silver Proof
99.9% Pure Silver - Selectively Gold Plated

* Proof quality 99.9% pure silver
* Selectively gold plated
* RAM Subscription Series
* 60.5 grams of silver



This One Dollar Proof Coin was crafted to honour the first Australian Half Sovereign minted in 1855. Produced to demand only 11,845 coins were made. Struck from 60.5 grams of 99.9% pure silver with a 24ct gold plated inner ring design of the Sydney Mint Gold Sovereign.

http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a577/sstamov77/13953741_1_zpscef5cb9a.jpg


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> vendo esta moneda
> 1855 Sydney Mint Half Sovereign. Year: 2005
> Country: Australia
> Coin Features
> ...



A ver, pompero, que te sigues luciendo en los mensajes

¿De que año es la moneda 1855 o 2005? ¿fotos? ¿precio?

¿El trato seria en mano, a distancia? ¿Que ley tiene la moneda? ¿Tienes el KM?

Trabajatelo un pelin mas hombre.

PD: De momento desaconsejaria hacer tratos con este pompero, no ha tenido la educacion que se le supone en el hilo, y tampoco mejora sus mensajes


----------



## BaNGo (14 Dic 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> PD: De momento desaconsejaria hacer tratos con este pompero, no ha tenido la educacion que se le supone en el hilo, y tampoco mejora sus mensajes



No seas tan duro, dale una oportunidad.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (14 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> No seas tan duro, dale una oportunidad.



Ya lleva 2 ::

Saludos


----------



## Chila (14 Dic 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues es uno de los motivos; en realidad el Duro está muy...muy circulado y por lo tanto un gran desgaste; es MC, para mi por debajo de BC, si fuera un MBC/MBC+ se podria estimar un precio entre 30/35€; yo tengo un EBC- comprado en 50€ y al lado de este es un "FDC"



Lo de las estrellas es una más.
Un duro que no se vean las estrellas, para mí, no es coleccionable, salvo que tenga un golpe en la estrella o algo así, y ese sea su único defecto.
Aún así, en algunos es imprescindible ver el número de la segunda estrella, ya que el valor puede variar sensiblemente.

Por lo demás, este duro, como dice el compañero, está desgastadísimo.
Su único valor es a peso.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (15 Dic 2012)

*PLATA A LA VENTA:*
Editado y actualizado el 15 de diciembre.

*MONEDA HISTÓRICA*

Peseta de la República Española. 1933 (*3-4).5 gramos. Ley 835. Practicamente Sin Circular................................................*27 €*













Lote con los 8 modelos diferentes de las 5 pesetas de plata españolas.
8x25 gramos. Ley 900. Estrellas visibles y buen aspecto. Estado el de la foto............................................................*185 €*












Peace Dollar. 
Año 1923. 26,73 gramos. Ley 900........................................... *25 €*


Spoiler

















5 Francos Franceses.
Año 1874. 25 gramos. Ley 900.....................................................*25 €*


Spoiler

















*OTRAS*
Lote 4 monedas de 1 Dólar Canadiense.
Años 1959, 1964 y 1965. 4x 23,32 gramos. Ley 800…….....…....… *74 €*

Lote 3 monedas de 5 Pesos MExicanos.
Año 1953. 3x 27,77 gramos. Ley 720...........................................*45 €*

10 Dólares de Samoa
Año 1992. 31,47 gramos. Ley 925.....................................*29 €*


*ONZAS ESPAÑOLAS DE PLATA*

5 Ecu. Carlos V. Año 1989. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.....................32 €/u






5 Ecu. Alfonso X el Sabio. Año 1990. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.......................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. Homenaje a Don Juan. Año 1993. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad........................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. Cervantes-Don Quijote. Año 1994. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad.........................32 €/u



Spoiler











5 Ecu. La Marina Española. Año 1995. 
33,62 g. Ley 0.925. Una onza Troy. 
Con la caja original y el certificado de autenticidad............................32 e/u



Spoiler












*
KARLILLOS*

De 2000 pesetas y 12 €. 
Años variados. 
Los de € con funda original.
*16 €/unidad*


*Envíos a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.*


----------



## elKaiser (15 Dic 2012)

Compro moneda de 5 rublos oro de zar Nicolas II.

No negocio con intermediarios; directamente de vendedor a comprador.
Madrid ciudad.
Ofertas por MP.


----------



## artidecor (16 Dic 2012)

Hola Rey!!
Me interesan tus monedas mexicanas .Donde te puedo contactar?


----------



## artidecor (16 Dic 2012)

Hola Foreros!
Alguie ha realizado algun pedido a PreciousMetalHouse?


----------



## Violator (17 Dic 2012)

Compro Serie Lunar 2007 Pig (1 Oz Silver). 
Escucho ofertas por mensaje privado.


----------



## jchopinn (17 Dic 2012)

Alguien vende krugers o maples? (gold)


----------



## Denaar (17 Dic 2012)

Busco las siguientes monedas para completar series de k2000 y k20, precio a convenir, no importa si estan en blister o no, gastos de envio a mi cargo. Quien se ponga en contacto conmigo por favor que tenga minimo 3 unidades de las que me faltan para economizar los gastos de envio.

2000 pts año 1995 (1 unidad)
2000 pts año 1996 (2 unidades)
2000 pts año 2000 (3 unidades)
moneda 20 euros año 2011 (mundial) (1 unidad)
moneda 20 euros año 2011 centenario de la mujer (1 unidad)

Mandar privado


----------



## chak4l (17 Dic 2012)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

2x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 (LAS DOS MONEDAS DE 5 ONZAS POR 380 €)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

3x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90€- FOTO FOTO-2 

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009 -1oz- 41,5€ FOTO
4x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 1oz - 55€ FOTO
3x Australia Lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1oz - 44€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 -1oz- 51€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013 -1oz- 35,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 Privy Mark -1oz- 31,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 A COLOR -1oz- 54€ FOTO
16x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
8x Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
23x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
3x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 34,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 81,95€ FOTO
2x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 37,5€ FOTO
20x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 32,5€ FOTO
4x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 -1oz- 30,5€ FOTO
15x Somaliland Conejo 2011 -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,9€ FOTO
4x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 17,5 € FOTOS
17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 19,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Chila (17 Dic 2012)

A la venta, paquete completo.
No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y llevan una portuguesa de complemento:
4 monedas 12 2010
1 moneda 12 euros 2009
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia)
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5)

Paquete completo: 100 euros gastos de envío incluidos por correo certificado a toda la península.

Ps: van en cartones, no en el embalaje de plástico.


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Dic 2012)

Oferta puntual:
Por si a alguien le interesa pujar, aqui les dejo un hilo de una subasta de unas pocas onzas de plata, ahora mismo estan a unos 20€ la onza y termina mañana...
coleccion 6 monedas de 5 ecus distintas - 6 onz | 34606169
El lote es mio y dispongo de buenas valoraciones tanto en Todocolección como en este mismo foro. También dispongo de muchas otras monedas FNMT, si alguien se encuentra interesado que me mande un MP y le comento


----------



## Hastur (19 Dic 2012)

Busco Soberanos y medios que sean de 1937 o anteriores.

Si alguien tiene algo a la venta que me mande un privado y vemos que se puede hacer. Se puede mirar si es uno con overspot o numismatico.

Gracias,


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (19 Dic 2012)

Es muy dificil de seguir este hilo


----------



## Kid (21 Dic 2012)

¿Es una subasta?
Quizás lo más sensato sea poner directamente un precio competitivo. Creo que todos los foreros que podríamos comprar este tipo de monedas, sabemos donde hacerlo a un precio de mercado.
Yo soy de Barcelona y ayer puede comprar alfonsinas (donde todos sabéis) a 295 € (de hecho compré Napoleones).
Pero bueno, es sólo un consejo, no soy quien para discutir el precio a que tú quieres vender tus monedas.
Salut.


----------



## maragold (21 Dic 2012)

Kid dijo:


> ¿Es una subasta?
> Quizás lo más sensato sea poner directamente un precio competitivo. Creo que todos los foreros que podríamos comprar este tipo de monedas, sabemos donde hacerlo a un precio de mercado.
> Yo soy de Barcelona y ayer puede comprar alfonsinas (donde todos sabéis) a 295 € (de hecho compré Napoleones).
> Pero bueno, es sólo un consejo, no soy quien para discutir el precio a que tú quieres vender tus monedas.
> Salut.



Son 8 monedas distintas, fíjate en la descripción que hace de ellas (estado de conservación, visibilidad de las estrellas...).
También me parece que va caro, pero como estamos en libre-mercado... además fuera de Barna no es tan fácil conseguir alfonsinas... 
(hasta que El Andorrano abra sucursal en Madrid, que ya va siendo hora!!!


----------



## vigobay (24 Dic 2012)

A la venta

Plata:

*Vendo 20 Pandas del 2011 *en sus cápsulas originales y en perfectas condiciones. Origen totalmente fiable ya que estas preciosas onzas fueron compradas al Andorrano. Tengo factura original de cuando las compré para el que la quiera ver(40 en total).

*Precio 820 Euros Incluído envío por Postal Express y Asegurado en el precio*

Admito pagos por transferencia, Moneybookers y Neteller

Aunque hace tiempo que no compro ni vendo soy uno de los que movieron el hilo original y ahí podéis buscar mis valoraciones con otros foreros. Algunos de los tratos que hice los podréis ver aquí aunque hice bastantes más que están en el mismo foro o que fueron privados.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-3.html#post4267067


----------



## chak4l (25 Dic 2012)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 2oz - 84,90€- FOTO FOTO-2 

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

3x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 1oz - 53€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 Privy Mark -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 A COLOR -1oz- 51,95€ FOTO
15x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
16x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 33,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
1x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
19x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 32,5€ FOTO
3x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 -1oz- 29,9€ FOTO
14x Somaliland Conejo 2011 -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,5€ FOTO
3x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,95 € FOTOS
17x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 18,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Dic 2012)

Vendo oro de 24 kt Alingotado a Fixing + 0,9€ el gramo más gastos de envío.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Chila (26 Dic 2012)

A la venta, paquete completo.
Actualizo precio por bajada de plata.
No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y llevan una portuguesa de complemento:
4 monedas 12 2010
1 moneda 12 euros 2009
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia)
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5)

Paquete completo: 95 euros gastos de envío incluidos por correo certificado a toda la península.

Ps: van en cartones, no en el embalaje de plástico.


----------



## inver999 (29 Dic 2012)

*Actualizo precios y monedas*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Maple 2009 Canada Onza Plata .999 (28 euros) 
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot) Vendido
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (16,50 euros, spot)
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros) 
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros) 
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (17 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%)

1 Liberty USA 1898 (spot + 100eur)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Dic 2012)

Cambios de precio y novedades

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que OFREZCO para - Intercambiar (OJO, pagando las diferencias de valor, evidentemente no voy a cambiar una onza premium de 50 euros por una de 30) -o VENDER (solo a quien me compre el pack de 50 monedas que vendo en el hilo de bid/ask (36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts) a 14 por moneda , tambien le vendería algunas monedas de esta lista (precio a negociar) 

SON LAS SIGUIENTES:

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PARA INTERCAMBIAR O VENDER A CUALQUIERA ofrezco las siguientes:

1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989
13 monedas de 1 ecu de plata sueltas
2 juegos de libertades compuestos cada uno por: 1/2, 1/4, 1/10 y 1/20 (de 1994)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Lunar Series I y II: TODAS MENOS: Year of the Rabbit de la serie Lunar I y Tiger, Rabbit y Dragon de la serie Lunar II
Canada Wildlife: TODAS MENOS Lobo 2011 y Alce 2012
Britannia : 2013 y 1997 
Koala 2013 
Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
en venta COLECCIÓN COMPLETA PLATA ESPAÑA
Todas las monedas de plata desde 1994: las 8 monedas de 2000 pts, las 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos monedas de 20 euros y la moneda de 30 euros precio : CONSULTAR
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Ene 2013)

*Actualizado el martes 1 de enero 2013 14 :00 h
¡¡FELIZ 2013!!
*


*Plata a la venta:*

5 monedas 8 reales Carolus IIII/Carlos IV ....................................60 €/u
4 ceca Méjico 1 Potosí 1795/1799/1801/1807 - 1804


Spoiler














Spoiler












10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........160 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
4 colecciones disponibles (40 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............16€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u

Caja Monedas 5º Centenario - 2ª Serie Completa 1990 7 monedas......260€
Ag .925 275 gr. Principio de pátina en alguna moneda. Con Certificados


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Suecia 2003 71,7 gr. Ag .925...............................121€


Spoiler












5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....29€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler












Caja Pruebas Euro Dinamarca 2002 71,7 gr. Ag .925..........................121€


Spoiler












5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................40 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias


----------



## Denaar (1 Ene 2013)

Dispongo de una gran variedad de monedas de 5 pesetas de plata de Alfonso XII, alfonso XII y Amadeo I y estoy buscando a alguien que quiera intercambiar algunas por francos franceses tipo Hercules, de diversos valores 5 10 y 50 Francos.

Si alguien esta interesado ponerse en contacto por privado.


----------



## adimora (2 Ene 2013)

*compra de monedas*

Estoy interesado en compras las siguientes monedas

ONZAS DE PLATA 2013

-BRITANNIA - INGLATERRA
-KOALA - AUSTRALIA
-KANGURO- AUSTRALIA
-KOOKABURRA-AUSTRALIA
-PANDA-----------CHINA
-MAPLE LEAF-CANADA
-SILVER EAGLE-USA
-LIBERTAD-MEXICO


----------



## Sr. de Molay (3 Ene 2013)

Hola, buenos días a todos, me interesan monedas de 20 y 10 francos oro de la Unión Monetaria Latina, aunque solo de algunos países que no tengo, como Polonia, Dinamarca, Finlandia etc.
También invierto-colecciono en Soberanos y otras "libras", Marcos y asimilados. Podría comprar, vender o cambiar. Ya prácticamente dejé la inversión en "onzas" que por cierto empecé hace varios años y me ha ido muy bien, la verdad, aunque me decante por lo que he nombrado porque lo veo mas practico y versátil. 



SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO, AUNQUE LO SIGO HACE AÑOS. ESPERO ENCONTRAR AFINIDADES.


----------



## fran69 (3 Ene 2013)

Sr. de Molay dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos, me interesan monedas de 20 y 10 francos oro de la Unión Monetaria Latina, aunque solo de algunos países que no tengo, como Polonia, Dinamarca, Finlandia etc.
> También invierto-colecciono en Soberanos y otras "libras", Marcos y asimilados. Podría comprar, vender o cambiar. Ya prácticamente dejé la inversión en "onzas" que por cierto empecé hace varios años y me ha ido muy bien, la verdad, aunque me decante por lo que he nombrado porque lo veo mas practico y versátil.
> SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO, AUNQUE LO SIGO HACE AÑOS. ESPERO ENCONTRAR AFINIDADES.



Yo tengo una del Vaticano, de las que te faltan, de todas formas las otras que dices que te faltan te va a costar encontrarlas, mas que todo, porque no existen.

Paises que adoptaron bajo la liga Latina su estandar de monedas: Francia,Belgica,Italia,Suiza,España,Gracia,Rumania,Austria,Bulgaria,Venezuela,Serbia,Montenegro,San Marino, ademas por ese orden.


----------



## mk73 (3 Ene 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> Yo tengo una del Vaticano, de las que te faltan, de todas formas las otras que dices que te faltan te va a costar encontrarlas, mas que todo, porque no existen.
> 
> Paises que adoptaron bajo la liga Latina su estandar de monedas: Francia,Belgica,Italia,Suiza,España,Gracia,Rumania,Austria,Bulgaria,Venezuela,Serbia,Montenegro,San Marino, ademas por ese orden.




Es curioso, España adoptó ese sistema pero por contra nunca fue miembro de la Unión Monetaria Latina. Imagino que como siempre se cumplió lo de que nunca contabamos para nada a nivel internacional, sin ningún peso ni voz, un país de segunda.


----------



## pep007 (3 Ene 2013)

Bueno, también es que en ese sistema no había casi nada que opinar, era casi perfecto, la única falla que tenía la encontró el Vaticano y se forró cargándose el sistema.
Piensa que los suizos adoptaron el sistema porque los gabachos querían emplearlo como excusa para invadir el país alpino, ya que hasta entonces no tenían moneda oficial, eran tan modernos que tenían una competencia de divisas.


----------



## Sr. de Molay (3 Ene 2013)

Amigos, gracias por colaborar en mi primer día, de verdad gracias, veo que no sois precisamente coleccionistas de estas monedas de la Uml, aunque es posible que sí inversores en las otras nombradas. La UML duró 60 años y muchos de ellos funciono muy bien, posiblemente mas de los que durará la Unión Monetaria Europea. Las transacciones entre los grupos empresariales y financieros de los diferentes países miembros, así como el endeudamiento de estos, era MUCHO mas prudente. Compraba y vendía cada uno con su propia moneda local, u otra de la liga, o mezcladas, Dios que facilidad monetaria, y que seguridad! y para el ahorrador fortaleza y libertad. Bueno es que lo haríamos largo, intenso y envidiable, porque estamos hablando de que muchas diferentes monedas de diferentes países del mundo tenían el mismo VALOR. 
Ya veis, considero (como la mayoría de este foro) una estafa el actual sistema monetario mundial.Será por esto que tengo esta afición. 


Dejo un enlace a quien pueda interesar


Latin Monetary Union


----------



## duval81 (3 Ene 2013)

Sr. de Molay dijo:


> Amigos, gracias por colaborar en mi primer día, de verdad gracias, veo que no sois precisamente coleccionistas de estas monedas de la Uml, aunque es posible que sí inversores en las otras nombradas. La UML duró 60 años y muchos de ellos funciono muy bien, posiblemente mas de los que durará la Unión Monetaria Europea. Las transacciones entre los grupos empresariales y financieros de los diferentes países miembros, así como el endeudamiento de estos, era MUCHO mas prudente. Compraba y vendía cada uno con su propia moneda local, u otra de la liga, o mezcladas, Dios que facilidad monetaria, y que seguridad! y para el ahorrador fortaleza y libertad. Bueno es que lo haríamos largo, intenso y envidiable, porque estamos hablando de que muchas diferentes monedas de diferentes países del mundo tenían el mismo VALOR.
> Ya veis, considero (como la mayoría de este foro) una estafa el actual sistema monetario mundial.Será por esto que tengo esta afición.
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo pensé en abrir un hilo sobre la UML, precisamente tras ver ese enlace que has puesto (o uno similar).

¿Qué te parece si lo abres y nos enseñas alguna de las que tienes? Seguimos hablando allí de ellas, y de paso no ensuciamos el hilo de compra-venta.


----------



## Sr. de Molay (4 Ene 2013)

La verdad que me puse aquí por la compraventa tal y como indiqué en un principio, después de los comentarios hice la observación. De cualquier forma no es mala idea, aunque soy nuevo y esperaré.


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Ene 2013)

*Actualizado el martes 8 de enero 2013 09 :30 h
*

*Plata a la venta:*

5 monedas 8 reales Carolus IIII/Carlos IV ....................................57 €/u
4 ceca Méjico 1 Potosí 1795/1799/1801/1807 - 1804


Spoiler














Spoiler












10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........160 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
4 colecciones disponibles (40 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............16€/u


Spoiler











10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u

Caja Monedas 5º Centenario - 2ª Serie Completa 1990 7 monedas......246€
Ag .925 275 gr. Principio de pátina en alguna moneda. Con Certificados


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler













5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....27€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................38 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de la plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias


----------



## inver999 (5 Ene 2013)

*Actualizo precios y monedas*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Maple 2009 Canada Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot) Vendido
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (16,50 euros, spot)
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (17 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%)

1 Liberty USA 1898 (spot + 100eur)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Ene 2013)

*Venta de oro*

Vendo oro en lingotes y laminas a Fixing + 0,5 el gramo


----------



## Josebs (5 Ene 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Vendo oro en lingotes y laminas a Fixing + 0,5 el gramo



si puedes pon fotos, formas de envio, gracias.


----------



## Chila (5 Ene 2013)

A la venta, paquete completo.

No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y llevan una portuguesa de complemento:
4 monedas 12 2010
1 moneda 12 euros 2009
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia)
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5)

Paquete completo: 95 euros gastos de envío incluidos por correo certificado a toda la península.

Ps: van en cartones, no en el embalaje de plástico.


----------



## shark91 (6 Ene 2013)

Estoy interesado en la compra de krugerrand, si alguien vende que me mande un privado. Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (8 Ene 2013)

*CADUCADA*

Buenas tardes

Llegan las rebajas

Filarmonicas de plata 20 unidades a Spot + 2,75

Un saludo


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2013)

Mañana va a tener la mañana movida


----------



## mabv1976 (8 Ene 2013)

Pido vez

(¿Pero no estaban burbujeados los metales?, hay que ver lo incoscientes que somos )


----------



## Josebs (8 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Llegan las rebajas
> 
> ...



Muy buena oferta, te voy a pillar 1 tubito.


----------



## skifi (8 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Llegan las rebajas
> 
> ...



Madre mia, vaya usted preparando un par de trailers de monedas, que parece que medio foro le quiere dejar la tienda vacía... : Ya mejora ampliamente los precios de referencia alemanes....


----------



## Josebs (8 Ene 2013)

pedido un tubito Andorrano, vete haciendo el paquetito xD


----------



## Pollopelon (9 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Llegan las rebajas
> 
> ...



Hola,

Se puede comprar al mismo precio en la tienda fisica o la oferta es solo por la web.


----------



## seerkan (9 Ene 2013)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se puede comprar al mismo precio en la tienda fisica o la oferta es solo por la web.



Hola, puedes realizar el pedido en la web y recoger en tienda.


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Ene 2013)

seerkan dijo:


> Hola, puedes realizar el pedido en la web y recoger en tienda.



Hola

Se puede hacer el pedido en tienda o por la web y venir a recogerlo personalmente.

Un saludo


----------



## GOLDBUG (9 Ene 2013)

*Goldbug*



el_andorrano dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Se puede hacer el pedido en tienda o por la web y venir a recogerlo personalmente.
> 
> Un saludo



¿El pedido máximo es de 20ud o se puede pedir más cantidad a ese precio? gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: El MIEDO, amigo mío. DINERO = MIEDO = METALES. Siempre ha sido así, por algo será...
Saludos.


----------



## Chila (9 Ene 2013)

A la venta, paquete completo.

No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y llevan una portuguesa de complemento:
4 monedas 12 euros 2010
1 moneda 12 euros 2009
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia)
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5)

Paquete completo: 95 euros gastos de envío incluidos por correo certificado a toda la península.

Ps: van en cartones, no en el embalaje de plástico.


----------



## rosa1954 (10 Ene 2013)

Busco a comprar de la seria Lunar II, raton-2 unidades, buye-2 ud., tigre-2 ud, conejo-2 ud.


----------



## chak4l (10 Ene 2013)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 199€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar serie II año del Dragon 2012 - 2oz - 62,95€- RESERVADAFOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

2x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 1oz - 47€ -(pequeñas marcas de limpieza) - FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 Privy Mark -1oz- 31,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 A COLOR -1oz- 51,95€ FOTO
15x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
11x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 1oz - 33,50€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
1x Somalia elefante 2009 - 1oz - 35,5€ FOTO
19x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 32,5€ FOTO
2x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 -1oz- 30,5€ FOTO
10x Somaliland Conejo 2011 -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2004 - 1oz - 54,95€ RESERVADAFOTO
1x UK Britannia 2010 - 1oz - 35,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
9x UK Britannia 2009 - 1oz - 39,95€ FOTO
2x UK Britannia 2012 - 1oz - 30,5€ RESERVADAS FOTO
20x Cook Island 2010 (circuladas, en tubo de eagles) -1oz- 26,8€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,5€ FOTO
3x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,95 € FOTOS
14x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 18,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## inver999 (11 Ene 2013)

*Actualizo precios y monedas*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Maple 2009 Canada Onza Plata .999 (28 euros) Vendido
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot) Vendido
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (16,50 euros, spot) Vendido
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (17 euros, spot) Vendido
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Liberty Doble Aguila USA 1898 EBC (spot + 100eur)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Chila (13 Ene 2013)

A la venta, carlillos y otras cosas
No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y hay más piezas

2 monedas 12 euros 2010 13,75 euros
1 moneda 12 euros 2002 "
1 moneda 12 euros 2009 "
1 moneda 12 euros 2008 "
1 moneda 12 euros 2004 (Felipe y Letizia) 13,75 euros
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 8 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 32,5 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 26 euros
1 moneda 5 pesetas Amadeo I 1871*71 (MBC -) 20 euros.


----------



## BaNGo (13 Ene 2013)

Chila dijo:


> 1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 32,5 euros.



Chila, ¿puedes poner foto de esa?
Nunca había oído/visto una moneda así y con ese peso.
Gracias.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Ene 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Chila, ¿puedes poner foto de esa?
> Nunca había oído/visto una moneda así y con ese peso.
> Gracias.



Me apunto a los que quieren saber del tema.


----------



## BaNGo (14 Ene 2013)

Chila dijo:


> A la venta, carlillos y otras cosas
> No lo pongo en el bid-ask porque son pocas y hay más piezas
> 
> 2 monedas 12 euros 2010 13,75 euros
> ...



Chila, con tu permiso pongo las fotos que me has pasado por mail.
GRACIAS.

Nunca había oído hablar de esta moneda. A ver si puedo investigar algo.


----------



## Metal12 (14 Ene 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Chila, con tu permiso pongo las fotos que me has pasado por mail.
> GRACIAS.
> 
> Nunca había oído hablar de esta moneda. A ver si puedo investigar algo.



*Enlace:*

5 Pesetas from 1885 - SPAIN 1874-85 - ALFONSO XII - The Coin Database


----------



## BaNGo (14 Ene 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *Enlace:*
> 
> 5 Pesetas from 1885 - SPAIN 1874-85 - ALFONSO XII - The Coin Database



El enlace es de la moneda real de época, que pesa 25 gr.
Esta reacuñación de 1962 dice Chila que pesa casi 44gr.
Además, las reacuñaciones de monedas de oro de 1962 se realizaron con las mismas dimensiones y pesos que las originales, pero cambiando los números de las estrellas por los del año de reacuñación (*19-*62). En este caso cambia el peso y se mantienen las estrellas. Es raro.

¿Seguro que pesa eso, Chila?

_1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag)_


----------



## Joseplatico (14 Ene 2013)

¿Esa no es la de 45 mm, de 44 gramos de plata 925? Parece la de la colección conmemorativa de la historia de la peseta


----------



## Joseplatico (14 Ene 2013)

Y efectivamente, mantiene las estrellas...


----------



## Chila (14 Ene 2013)

No hay problema bango.
Mañana intento pesarla, pero es el peso que tengo anotado en mi archivo. Y la pesé en su momento, con balanza calibrada.
Luego la mido, joseplatico, pero supongo que debe ser la que dices.
Yo se la compré a otro forero hace un tiempo.


----------



## Chila (14 Ene 2013)

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 8 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 32,5 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 26 euros


----------



## Chila (14 Ene 2013)

Joseplatico dijo:


> ¿Esa no es la de 45 mm, de 44 gramos de plata 925? Parece la de la colección conmemorativa de la historia de la peseta



Mide 45,19 mm y pesa 43,82 gramos.
Balanza y pie de rey calibrados, y ambos digitales.

coleccion monedas de plata de ley de 925 replicas de la historia de la peseta encapsulads y en estuche de madera - Albacete

2ª fila, 5ª moneda en esta foto.


----------



## fff (15 Ene 2013)

Scouser dijo:


> ¿Libertad?
> 
> Agradecería cualquier información sobre la moneda de la foto. Pensaba que el diseño había cambiado a partir del año 96, reduciendo el tamaño de la serpiente, rodeándola con el escudo de los distintos estados de Méjico. Sin embargo, aquí aparece el diseño de las primeras Libertads. ¿Hay varios tipos? Este es el diseño que aparece en Apmex pero en otros sitios no. ¿Gozan de mucha popularidad aquí entre los coleccionistas?
> 
> ...



Hay 3 tipos. El de la foto es el intermedio, pues comparte anverso con su antecesora y reverso con su sucesora. Creo que este tipo -intermedio- son 2 o 3 años.

Popularidad? Bueno, es tan excelente como los Eagles o las Filarmonicas. La curiosidad es que es de las pocas que no tiene facial.


----------



## chak4l (15 Ene 2013)

Scouser dijo:


> ¿Libertad?
> 
> Agradecería cualquier información sobre la moneda de la foto. Pensaba que el diseño había cambiado a partir del año 96, reduciendo el tamaño de la serpiente, rodeándola con el escudo de los distintos estados de Méjico. Sin embargo, aquí aparece el diseño de las primeras Libertads. ¿Hay varios tipos? Este es el diseño que aparece en Apmex pero en otros sitios no. ¿Gozan de mucha popularidad aquí entre los coleccionistas?
> 
> ...



Hola Scouser

Creo que ese año solo la de 2 onzas tiene el escudo al que te refieres (el aguila rodeada de los escudos de armas), tanto la de 1/20,1/10,1/4 y 1/2 tienen el reverso de tu moneda.
Sin duda una bonita pieza y el año mas dificil de conseguir.

Saludos


----------



## Bullionista (15 Ene 2013)

fff dijo:


> Hay 3 tipos. El de la foto es el intermedio, pues comparte anverso con su antecesora y reverso con su sucesora. Creo que este tipo -intermedio- son 2 o 3 años.



Así es, hasta el año 95 llevan el primer diseño, con el diametro más pequeño. 
Desde el 96 hasta el 99 llevan este diseño, con la serpiente grande en el reverso, y desde el 2000 hasta ahora el diseño en el que sale el aguila más pequeña en el centro, rodeada por 10 escudos.
En ebay se encuentran bastante rápido las fotos.

P.D. Perdón por ensuciar el hilo de compra-venta, si me lo decís lo borro o lo cambio de post.


----------



## Tin Rope (15 Ene 2013)

Tengo una buena posición en onzas de plata 999 pureza de distintos años y procedencias, mi intención es aumentar mi posición en onzas de oro.

Lo que busco es algun forero que intercambie, digamos 45-50 onzas de plata pura por cada onza de oro pura igualmente. 

Lugar de intercambio, Madrid y alrededores.

Interesados contacto por privado y ajustamos. Saludos.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 Ene 2013)

Compro colección Maple Leaf serie Wildlife 1 oz de Plata 9999 a buen precio. Interesados enviar privado.
un saludo


----------



## GOLDBUG (16 Ene 2013)

*Goldbug*

Ya se que no es el hilo adecuado pero pedimos ayuda al ser un hilo hermano:

clickar encima La Carta de la Bolsa
Interesante encuesta en La Carta de la Bolsa (a la derecha) sobre que hacer con el dinero, ya que los depósitos ahora mismo rentan muy poco. Las opciones para votar son:

Bolsa
Oro
Inmuebles
Commodities
Liquidez


Votad y veréis en que posición nos encontramos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (17 Ene 2013)

*Vuelvo a la venta*

Retiro el anuncio.

Proximamente, mas monedas a la venta.


----------



## chak4l (17 Ene 2013)

Actualizado


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Ene 2013)

*Actualizado el sábado 19 de enero 2013 15:30 h
*


*Plata a la venta:*

5 monedas 8 reales Carolus IIII/Carlos IV ....................................58 €/u
4 ceca Méjico 1 Potosí 1795/1799/1801/1807 - 1804


Spoiler














Spoiler












10 monedas de 12 € todas las emisiones 2002-2010 Colección..........161 €
En la FNMT 220 € + IVA + envío. 
4 colecciones disponibles (40 monedas)


Spoiler











También monedas sueltas por años. 2002, 2003 y 2004 Isab.............16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1994 SC............................................16€/u
10 monedas de 2000 pts año 1995 SC............................................16€/u

Caja Monedas 5º Centenario - 2ª Serie Completa 1990 7 monedas......249€
Ag .925 275 gr. Principio de pátina en alguna moneda. Con Certificados


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler













5 Louis Philippe I 5 Francos Francia 1833-5-41-2-3 25gr Ag .900 VF....28€/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













5 20 Francos Suizos varios años....................................................39 €/u


Spoiler














Spoiler













Fotos de plata siempre complicadas. Abrid spoilers. Detalles y tal por MP 
Málaga-Madrid en mano y envíos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html A mitad de página agregado con valoraciones
Gracias


----------



## Josebs (17 Ene 2013)

se que no es el apartado del foro adecuado, pero por motivos de la crisis y cancelacion de un proyecto vendo un Zafiro talla pera, ideal para hacer un colgante/pendiente, tamaño 0,85 quilates, precio original 135, precio venta 100 con gastos de envio incluidos (35% descuento)interesados contactos por MP,gracias.


----------



## inver999 (18 Ene 2013)

Actualizo precios y monedas

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Maple 2009 Canada Onza Plata .999 (28 euros) Vendido
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (6,50 euros, precio spot) Vendido
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(33 euros) Vendido
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (16,50 euros, spot) Vendido
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (17 euros, spot) Vendido
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1977 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Krugerrand de Oro 1980 SudAfrica Una onza oro puro (spot + 0%) Vendido

1 Liberty Doble Aguila USA 1898 EBC (spot + 100eur)


Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## inver999 (20 Ene 2013)

*Actualizo Monedas Oro y Platino*

*Actualizo Monedas Oro y Platino*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

- 1 Liberty Saint Gaudens USA 1924 EBC+ (spot + 120eur)
- 1 Liberty Doble Aguila USA 1898 EBC (spot + 100eur)
- Austria 20 Coronas 1915 SC (278 eur)
- China Panda 10 Yuan 1990 SC (102 eur)
- Mexico Dos Pesos 1945 SC (70 eur)
- Mexico 10 Pesos 1959 SC (344 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1856 SC (688 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1857 EBC+ (688 eur)
- Peru 5 Soles 1965 SC (108 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Un Soberano de Oro 1911 SC (312 eur)
- 4 Florines 10 Francos 1892 SC (124 eur)
- Peru Una Libra 1907 SC (342 eur)
- Dinamarca 20 Coronas 1914 SC (360 eur)
-Austria 1 Ducado 1915 SC Flor de Cuño (189 eur)
- Rusia 5 Rublos 1899 SC (220 eur)
- Austria 1 Ducado 1915 Calidad Proof SC (182 eur)
- Isabel 100 Reales 1860 EBC+ (360 eur)
- Dinamarca 10 Coronas 1909 SC (200 eur)

Lista en Venta (Platino)
- Australia Koala 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza Platino 1992 (420 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Britannia 25 Libras 20 Aniversario 2007 (800 eur) 
- USA Liberty 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza 2004 (420 eur)

Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## BaNGo (21 Ene 2013)

Pongo algunas monedas de oro a la venta. Adjunto fotos. Acepto metales como pago.

10 dólares 1882 - (665€)
10 peso Cuba 1916 - (635€)
Soberano 1931 - (310€)


En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envíos a cargo del comprador.

Edito: Dejo las 3 monedas que no he vendido.


----------



## chak4l (21 Ene 2013)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 5oz- 189€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Lunar I año del Mono 2004 - 1oz - 65€ FOTO
3x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 1oz - 47€ FOTO
2x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 1oz - 34,95€ FOTO
2x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 1oz - 47€ -(pequeñas marcas de limpieza) - FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 A COLOR -1oz- 51,95€ FOTO
2x Australia Kookaburra 1990 - 1oz - 71€ FOTO FOTO
15x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 1oz - 33,9€ FOTO
3x Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 1oz - 34,5€RESERVADAS FOTO
8x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 1oz - 33,9€ RESERVADAS FOTO
2x Australia Koala 2008 - 1oz - 79,95€ FOTO
2x Australia Koala 2009 - 1oz - 32,95€ RESERVADASFOTO
19x Australia Koala 2010 - 1oz - 36,95 FOTO
1x Zambia Elefante 1999 - 1oz - 70€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Zambia Elefante 2000 - 1oz - 70€ FOTO FOTO-2
17x Somalia elefante 2011 - 1oz - 32,5€ FOTO
1x Somalia Monkey 1998 -1oz- 55€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
1x Somalia Monkey 1999 -1oz- 59€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
1x Somalia Monkey 2000 -1oz- 55€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
1x Somalia Monkey 2002 -1oz- 59€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
1x Somalia Monkey 2004 -1oz- 59€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
10x Canada wildlife Grizzly 2011 -1oz - 30,9€ RESERVADAS FOTO
2x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 -1oz- 30,5€ FOTO
7x Somaliland Conejo 2011 -1oz- 31,5€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2008 - 1oz - 43,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
6x UK Britannia 2009 - 1oz - 39,95€ FOTO
19x Cook Island 2010 (circuladas, en tubo de eagles) -1oz- 26,8€ RESERVADASFOTO
1x China Panda 2008 - 1oz - 50€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2009 - 1oz - 48€ FOTO
2x China Panda 2010 - 1oz - 39,95€ FOT
6x China Panda 2011 -1oz- 36,5€ FOTO
1x Austria Filarmonica 2008 - 1oz - 25,95€ RESERVADA FOTO
1x American Eagle 1987 - 1oz - 26,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
1x American Eagle 1992 - 1oz - 26,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 BRISBANE ANDA COIN SHOW SPECIAL - 1oz - Con Certificado de autenticidad y estuche - 65€ - FOTO FOTO-2 +INFO AQUI

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

13x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 - 1/2oz - 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 1/2oz - 16,95 € FOTOS
10x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color) - 1/2oz - 18,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## el alemán (22 Ene 2013)

*.*

- Vendido -


----------



## jumiga (22 Ene 2013)

*Me interesaria el lote de 4 moneda , como lo hacemos...*

Me interesaria el lote de 4 moneda , como lo hacemos...



elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Quisera vender las siguientes monedas:
> 
> Lote de tres onzas de plata de la FNMT, 5 ecus de 1989, 5 ecus de 1993 y 5 euros de 1997, todas con certificado de autenticidad, estuche de madera y cartoncillo exterior ( la de 1989 no dispone del cartoncillo exterior).
> Las tres por 90 euros mas envio.
> ...


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ene 2013)

jumiga dijo:


> Me interesaria el lote de 4 moneda , como lo hacemos...



En privado, novato, en privado :ouch:

Dicho con todo el cariño o


----------



## kapandji (27 Ene 2013)

compro
onza Australia Koala año 2007 en perfectas condiciones
ofrezco hasta 85 euros
envio a tenerife


----------



## mk73 (28 Ene 2013)

buenos dias

estoy interesado en comprar onza panda del 2003

si alguno la tiene en venta que me lo haga saber, gracias

saludos


----------



## bronx5 (28 Ene 2013)

el alemán dijo:


> Vendo
> moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos. Pesa 41,67 gramos de oro 900
> 
> a precio de cotización.



Me interesa, ¿cómo lo hacemos?.

Saludos.


----------



## Goldmaus (28 Ene 2013)

Buen día a todos,

esta es la primera oferta para el foro en este año (todavía) nuevo:

*Gold Coin Balance* para medir ciertas monedas de oro y probar si son falsas o son verdaderas.

El precio de entrada es de *sólo 20 euros* y el envío por correo certificado es de 5,50 euros (para 1 ó 2 piezas). El coste de envío se ajustará manualmente al momento de enviar la confirmación del pedido.

Oferta válida hasta agotar existencias.
Venta a través de la tienda web.

De antemano gracias.

Cordialmente,



Cómo hacer un pedido | FAQ en Español


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Ene 2013)

*Lunares*

------------------------


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Ene 2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TODAS LAS SIGUIENTES MONEDAS A LA VENTA (consultar precios, gastos a cargo del comprador por el método que prefiera)
PEDIDO MÍNIMO 3 MONEDAS

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 
1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff VENDIDAS 
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike" VENDIDA
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989
LOTE NO FRACCIONABLE 13 monedas de 1 ecu de plata sueltas 
LOTE NO FRACCIONABLE 2 juegos de libertades compuestos cada uno por: 1/2, 1/4, 1/10 y 1/20 (de 1994) VENDIDO

*LUNAR SERIE I Y SERIE II COMPLETAS 1275 EUROS incluida la de 2013*

COLECCIÓN COMPLETA PLATA ESPAÑA
Todas las monedas de plata desde 1994: las 8 monedas de 2000 pts, las 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos monedas de 20 euros y la moneda de 30 euros de 2012 y tambien la nueva de 2013 de 30 euros precio : 450 euros
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2013, 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Britannia :1997 
Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NOTA: mis precios son variables segun el spot, y los precios que ofrezca por privado son válidos siempre que se reserve el lote ANTES DE LAS 24,00 horas del dia en que dí ese precio. En caso contrario, me reservo el derecho de modificarlo al alza. Los gastos de envio son a cuenta del comprador*


----------



## Violator (28 Ene 2013)

*Serie Lunar I*

Desearía adquirir la serie Lunar I completa (1 oz silver las 12 monedas).

Precios de venta por privado por favor.
Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (28 Ene 2013)

Buenas noches, vendo la siguiente moneda de Plata de 5 onzas puras:

República de Cuba, 50 pesos. 5oz plata 0,999 - V Centenario. Cristobal Colón. Año 1990. Precio: 185€

Trato en mano en Gipuzkoa o Barcelona. Trato a distancia, envio por correos certificado con gastos de envío compartidos. 
Envío fotos por privado ya que por aquí no consigo ponerlas.

Ahora si, fotos:

Un abrazo!


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Ene 2013)

Hola, busco comprar una o varias monedas pequeñas o lingotes pequeños de oro. Ofertas por MP por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## lulop (29 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias, 
pongo a la venta 100 pakillos a 11 euros unidad
saludos


----------



## bronx5 (29 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos,

Compro monedas de oro y/o lingotes pequeños de oro. Preferiblemente entrega en mano en zona Alicante/Murcia, o incluso Valencia.

Ofertas por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2013)

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 7,5 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 30 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 23 euros


----------



## Violator (30 Ene 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Desearía adquirir la serie Lunar I completa (1 oz silver las 12 monedas).
> 
> Precios de venta por privado por favor.
> Saludos.



Sigo escuchando ofertas por MP.


----------



## fran69 (31 Ene 2013)

A la venta ORO:

PANDA 2007, 1/20oz. SC 80€
Panda 2010, 1/20oz. SC 80€
Panda 2011, 1/10 oz. SC 155€ 
20 Pesos Mexico, 15 gramos de oro Puro S/C 650€.
10 Coronas Austria, S/C. 125€. (VENDIDA)
Vrenelli 1947B S/C 240€.(VENDIDA)
5 Francos 1866A MBC+ 80€. (VENDIDA)
Se envia por correo certificado, contrareembolso o trato en mano, a eleccion del comprador y a su cargo los posibles portes.
saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Feb 2013)

*Disponibles las siguientes oz.*



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> -*Serie lunar 1*
> Conejo------- 90€
> Caballo------- 80€
> Mono--------- 80€
> ...


----------



## inver999 (1 Feb 2013)

*Actualizo Monedas y Precios*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

- 1 Liberty Saint Gaudens USA 1924 EBC+ (spot + 120eur)
- 1 Liberty Doble Aguila USA 1898 EBC (spot + 100eur)
- Austria 20 Coronas 1915 SC (278 eur)
- China Panda 10 Yuan 1990 SC (162 eur)
- Mexico Dos Pesos 1945 SC (70 eur)
- Mexico 10 Pesos 1959 SC (344 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1856 SC (688 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1857 EBC+ (688 eur)
- Peru 5 Soles 1965 SC (108 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Un Soberano de Oro 1911 SC (312 eur)
- 4 Florines 10 Francos 1892 SC (124 eur)
- Peru Una Libra 1907 SC (342 eur)
- Dinamarca 20 Coronas 1914 SC (360 eur)
- Austria 1 Ducado 1915 SC Flor de Cuño (189 eur)
- Rusia 5 Rublos 1899 SC (220 eur)
- Austria 1 Ducado 1915 Calidad Proof SC (182 eur)
- Isabel 100 Reales 1860 EBC+ (360 eur)
- Dinamarca 10 Coronas 1909 SC (200 eur)

Lista en Venta (Platino)
- Australia Koala 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza Platino 1992 (420 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Britannia 25 Libras 20 Aniversario 2007 (650 eur)
- USA Liberty 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza 2004 (420 eur)

Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Feb 2013)

*¿Pero Ud. responde los mensajes privados (MP)?

Le he enviado dos hace más de una semana y sigo esperando*




inver999 dijo:


> *Actualizo Monedas y Precios*
> 
> Lista en Venta (Plata)
> - Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
> ...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (2 Feb 2013)

Compro:
Serie Canadiense Wildlife de Maple Leaf.
Moneda 1/20 de Platino Maple Leaf
Interesado enviar MP.


----------



## chimaco (3 Feb 2013)

Buenas,

Compro monedas pequeñas de oro (10 ó 20 francos franceses o suizos, 25 pesetas, 10 pesos mexicanos y monedas similares). Serían entre 5 y 10 monedas.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Feb 2013)

*2 onzas de plata Franco. (Vendida) .*

Hola , vendo esta moneda conmemorativa de Franco. 2 onzas de plata 999 con solo alguna manchita, en estuche. 
Precio 70e envio excluido.

Vendida.


----------



## Baalbek (4 Feb 2013)

Hoola, vuelvo a poner a la venta. Sube la plata y bajo el precio. Buena oferta.

Es una moneda de Plata de 5 onzas puras:

República de Cuba, 50 pesos. 5oz plata 0,999 - V Centenario. Cristobal Colón. Año 1990. Precio: 175 en lugar de 185€.

Trato en mano en Gipuzkoa o Barcelona. Trato a distancia, envio por correos certificado con gastos de envío compartidos. 

Fotos:




Un abrazo!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (5 Feb 2013)

*Retiro el anuncio. Gracias*


----------



## Chila (5 Feb 2013)

A la venta:

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 7,5 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 31,5 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 24 euros


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (5 Feb 2013)

A la venta:

(50) Duros de plata de varios años: ....
(20) 50 Francos Franceses. Varios años. 30 g. .900....
(19) 10 Francos Franceses. Varios años. 25 g. .900..... 
(6) Half Dollar. Año 1964. 12,50 g. .900..... 
(20) Onzas Españolas de 5 Ecus. Varios años. Con caja y certificado... 
(3) 5 Pesos Mexicanos. 1953. 27,77 g. .720...... 

Envío a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.
Valoraciones en el hilo correspondiente.


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias

Oferta combinada Oro+Plata 20 filarmonicas y 5 gramos de oro Heraeus por 740€

Salen a 26,5 las filarmonicas y 210 el lingote.

Un saludo


----------



## begginer (6 Feb 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Buenas tardes Andorrano
> 
> Buena oferta; 2 preguntas:
> 
> ...



Me interesaría una respuesta en abierto.

>Gracias


----------



## begginer (6 Feb 2013)

Me refería a la respuesta del andorrano, claro.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (6 Feb 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Oferta combinada Oro+Plata 20 filarmonicas y 5 gramos de oro Heraeus por 740€
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes

El plazo de entrega de esta oferta es "stardard" 14 dias o tiene entrega rapida?.

un saludo cordial


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Feb 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> Buenas tardes Andorrano
> 
> Buena oferta; 2 preguntas:
> 
> ...



Buenos dias

- Por el monento mantenemos los precios, si hay una subida grande o una bajada cambiaremos pero si se mantiene en un +/- 3 no lo tocaremos.

- En esta oferta tienen que ser filarmonicas.

(para tamiflu)

- La entrega se realizara durante la semana que viene, no son los 14 dias que marca eso es para cubrirnos las espaldas.

Un saludo


----------



## global2309 (7 Feb 2013)

*Moneda apostol san juan oro/plata*

VENDO MONEDA APOSTOL SAN JUAN ORO/PLATA
Moneda exclusiva desmontable del Apostol San Juan de plata pura (155 grs), Pureza 999/1000, oro, plata Con estuche y certificado de autenticidad. 
Precio :475 €


----------



## valdemora (7 Feb 2013)

Vendo moneda 50 Pesos Mexico, de oro, 37,50 gr. Precio a día de hoy, 1570 euros. Gastos de envío por cuenta del comprador. Interesados mandar privados. Se pueden adjuntar fotos sin problema alguno.


----------



## maragold (7 Feb 2013)

valdemora dijo:


> Vendo moneda 50 Pesos Mexico, de oro, 37,50 gr. Precio a día de hoy, 1570 euros. Gastos de envío por cuenta del comprador. Interesados mandar privados. Se pueden adjuntar fotos sin problema alguno.



Coño Holdem!!!


----------



## fff (8 Feb 2013)

Busco Britannia 2000 y Britannia 1997.
En el trato podria entrar una kooka 1990 que tengo. Para ajustar, pues cada una tendria su precio, por privado.


----------



## inver999 (9 Feb 2013)

*Actualizo Monedas y Precios*

Lista en Venta (Plata)
- Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (29.50 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (44 eur. cada uno)
- 1 Silver Eagle 2009 USA Onza Plata .999 (28 euros)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (14 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (6,70 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (29 euros)
- 1 Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (44 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (9 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (15 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (48 euros)
- Holanda 2 1/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (9 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (38 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (8 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (17 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (8 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (24 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (258 euros)

Lista en Venta (Oro)

- 1 Liberty Saint Gaudens USA 1924 EBC+ (spot + 120eur)
- 1 Liberty Doble Aguila USA 1898 EBC (spot + 100eur)
- Austria 20 Coronas 1915 SC (278 eur)
- China Panda 10 Yuan 1990 SC (162 eur)
- Mexico Dos Pesos 1945 SC (70 eur)
- Mexico 10 Pesos 1959 SC (344 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1856 SC (688 eur)
- Francia 50 Francos 1857 EBC+ (688 eur)
- Peru 5 Soles 1965 SC (108 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Un Soberano de Oro 1911 SC (312 eur)
- 4 Florines 10 Francos 1892 SC (124 eur)
- Peru Una Libra 1907 SC (342 eur)
- Dinamarca 20 Coronas 1914 SC (360 eur)
- Austria 1 Ducado 1915 SC Flor de Cuño (189 eur)
- Rusia 5 Rublos 1899 SC (220 eur)
- Austria 1 Ducado 1915 Calidad Proof SC (182 eur)
- Isabel 100 Reales 1860 EBC+ (360 eur)
- Dinamarca 10 Coronas 1909 SC (200 eur)
- 4 Ducados 1915 SC (576 eur)
- Rusia 10 Rublos 1900 (474 eur)
- 20 Francos 1856 (244 eur)
- 20 Francos 1859 (244 eur)

Lista en Venta (Platino)
- Australia Koala 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza Platino 1992 (420 eur)
- Gran Bretaña Britannia 25 Libras 20 Aniversario 2007 (650 eur)
- USA Liberty 25 Dolares 1/4 Onza 2004 (420 eur)

Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (9 Feb 2013)

*Actualizo monedas y precios:*

*Plata*

(50) Duros de plata. Varios años. 25 g. Ley .900. 18,90 €
(15) Onza troy Española. 5 Ecus. Varios años. Con caja y certificado. 29 €
(5) 2ª República Española. 1 Peseta. 1933 (3-4). 5 g. Ley .835. Estado EBC. 25 €

(1) Antillas Neerlandesas. 1978. 10 Gulden. 25 g. Ley .720. 15,70 €
(1) Antillas Neerlandesas. 1980. 20 Gulden. 24 g. Ley .500. 10,40 € 
(1) Australia. 50 Cents. 1966. 13,28 g. Ley .800. 9,30 €
(1) Brasil. 20 Cruzeiros. 1972. 18 g. Ley .900. *Reservada*
(4) Canadá. 1 Dollar. Varios años. 23,32 g. Ley .800. 16,20 €
(1) Cuba. 10 Pesos. 1989. 20 g. Ley .999. 17,50 €
(1) Cuba. 20 Pesos. 1979. 26 g. Ley .925. 21,00 €
(1) Dinamarca. 5 € Prueba. 2002. 34,50 g. Ley .925. 27,50 €
(2) EEUU. Quarter Dollar. Varios Años. 6,25 g. Ley .900. 4,90 €
(6) EEUU. Half Dollar. 1964. 12,50 g. Ley .900. 9,80 €
(1) EEUU. Peace Dollar. 1922. 26,73 g. Ley 0.900. *Reservada*
(3) Francia. 5 Francos. 1960. 12 g. Ley .835. 8,70 €
(18) Francia. 10 Francos. Varios años. 25 g. Ley .900. 19,10 €
(19) Francia. 50 Francos. Varios años. 30 g. Ley .900. 23,40 €
(1) Islas Cook. 2,5 dólares. 1973. 27,35 g. Ley .925. 21,90 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1975. 30 g. Ley .800. 20,80 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1976. 30 g. Ley .800. 20,80 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1975. 26 g. Ley.900. 20,30 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1977. 26 g. Ley .900. 20,30 €
(1) México. 5 Pesos. 1948. 30 g. Ley .900. *Reservada*
(3) México. 5 Pesos. 1953. 27,77 g. Ley .720. 17,40 €
(1) México. 25 Pesos. 1968. 22,5 g. Ley .720. 14,10 €
(1) México. 100 Pesos. 1978. 27,77 g. Ley 0.720. 17,40 €
(3) México. Onza troy Casa de Moneda. 1980. 29,00 €
(1) Panamá. 5 Balboas. 1970. 35,7 g. Ley .925. *Reservada*
(1) Portugal. 1000 Escudos. 1998. 27 g. Ley .500. 11,80 €
(1) Samoa. 10 Tala. 1992. 31,47 g. Ley .925. 25,30 €

Envío a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.
Valoraciones en el hilo correspondiente


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Feb 2013)

Urge vender:
4 onzas eagles 2005, 2006, 2007, 2010 impecables
Las 4 por 100 euros, gasto de envio por cuenta del comprador ahora vivo en un pueblecito de lugo un saludo

berciano230@gmail.com


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Feb 2013)

Buenas noches señores, en 5 minutos habido un boom de mensajes referentes al post de los eagles, he contestado al primero de ellos, por ello de momento queda el tema reservado, a falta de confirmación, sino fuera asi automáticamente contactaría con la segunda persona que me mando mensaje, un saludo a todos y gracias por la pronta respuesta, siento no poder satisfacer a todos 
de nuevo un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Feb 2013)

*Disponibles las siguientes oz.*



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> -*Serie lunar 1*
> Conejo------- 90€ *RESERVADA*
> Caballo------- 80€ *RESERVADA*
> Mono--------- 80€
> ...


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Feb 2013)

muy bonita... sip suerte


----------



## valdemora (10 Feb 2013)

Pongo a la venta moneda 50 Pesos Mexico, de oro, 37,50 gr. Precio a convenir. Interesados mandar privados. El que lo desee le envío fotos de la moneda sin problema alguno.


----------



## Pitbullrider (11 Feb 2013)

*Saludos*

Buenos días a todos, colecciono onzas de plata y me sobran las siguiente.Si eres de Alicante o alrededores, puedo entregar en mano.

También me interesaría cambio por onzas de Ruanda, New Zealand y Andorra, ajustando con dinero si fuese necesario. Saludos

500 D Arca de Noé 1 oz Ag 2012 Armenia 34e
$ 5 Puma 1 oz Ag 2012 Canadá 34e
$ 5 Antílope 1 oz de Ag 2013 Canadá 36e
$ 1 Koala 1 oz Ag 2012 Australia 35e
$ 1 Koala 1 oz Ag 2013 Australia 36e
$ 1 Kookaburra 1 oz Ag 2013 Australia 36e
1000 Sh Año del Conejo 1 oz Ag 2011 Somalia 36e
100 Sh Elefante 1 oz Ag 2010 Somalia 44e
100 Sh Elefante 1 oz Ag 2011 Somalia 38e
2 dólares 1 oz Ag 2012 Fiji 37e
10 Y Panda 1 oz de Ag 2013 China 40e
10 Y Panda 1 oz de Ag 2012 China 41e


----------



## maragold (11 Feb 2013)

inver999 dijo:


> *Actualizo Monedas y Precios*
> 
> Lista en Venta (Plata)
> - Filarmónicas de Viena Austria Año 2008 (29 euros cada una)
> ...



Tienes un MP mío del fin de semana...


----------



## hablando_en_plata (12 Feb 2013)

*Venta especial :*

Lingotes de billetes de Euros en plata

(1) Lingote billete 5 euros	37g.
(1) Lingote billete 10 euros	40,2g.
(1) Lingote billete 20 euros	44,8g.
(1) Lingote billete 50 euros	49g.
(1) Lingote billete 100 euros	53,6g.
(1) Lingote billete 200 euros	58,1g.
(1) Lingote billete 500 euros	67,1g.






350 gramos de plata ,925	

Precio del lote : 335€

Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador
Fotos por privado, gracias!


----------



## el_andorrano (12 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes

Krugerrand 1 Oz varios años a Spot + 3%


Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (12 Feb 2013)

Vendo 5 elefantes de Somalia del 2010.
Los 5 por 155 euros.
Interesados contactad por privado. Vendidas


----------



## Chila (12 Feb 2013)

A la venta:

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 7,5 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 31 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 23 euros


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (12 Feb 2013)

*Actualizo monedas y precios:*
_12/02/2013_

*Plata*

(50) Duros de plata. Varios años. 25 g. Ley .900. 18,70 €
(15) Onza troy Española. 5 Ecus. Varios años. Con caja y certificado. 28,90 € *(Reservadas 3)*
(5) 2ª República Española. 1 Peseta. 1933 (3-4). 5 g. Ley .835. Estado EBC. 25 €

(1) Antillas Neerlandesas. 1978. 10 Gulden. 25 g. Ley .720. 15,00 €
(1) Antillas Neerlandesas. 1980. 20 Gulden. 24 g. Ley .500. 9,95 € 
(1) Australia. 50 Cents. 1966. 13,28 g. Ley .800. 8,90 €
(4) Canadá. 1 Dollar. Varios años. 23,32 g. Ley .800. 15,50 €
(1) Cuba. 10 Pesos. 1989. 20 g. Ley .999. *Reservada*
(1) Cuba. 20 Pesos. 1979. 26 g. Ley .925. 20,00 €
(1) Dinamarca. 5 € Prueba. 2002. 34,50 g. Ley .925. 26,30 €
(2) EEUU. Quarter Dollar. Varios Años. 6,25 g. Ley .900. 4,70 €
(6) EEUU. Half Dollar. 1964. 12,50 g. Ley .900. 9,40 €
(2) EEUU. Peace Dollar. 1922. 26,73 g. Ley 0.900. 20,00 € *(Reservada 1)*
(3) Francia. 5 Francos. 1960. 12 g. Ley .835. 8,30 €
(18) Francia. 10 Francos. Varios años. 25 g. Ley .900. 18,30 €
(19) Francia. 50 Francos. Varios años. 30 g. Ley .900. 24,40 €
(1) Islas Cook. 2,5 dólares. 1973. 27,35 g. Ley .925. 20,90 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1975. 30 g. Ley .800. 19,90 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1976. 30 g. Ley .800. 19,90 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1975. 26 g. Ley.900. 19,40 €
(1) Israel. 25 libras. 1977. 26 g. Ley .900. 19,40 €
(3) México. 5 Pesos. 1953. 27,77 g. Ley .720. 16,65 € *(Reservada 1)*
(1) México. 25 Pesos. 1968. 22,5 g. Ley .720. 13,50 €
(1) México. 100 Pesos. 1978. 27,77 g. Ley 0.720. 16,65 €
(3) México. Onza troy Casa de Moneda. 1980. 27,75 € *(Reservada 1)*
(1) Portugal. 1000 Escudos. 1998. 27 g. Ley .500. 11,30 €
(1) Samoa. 10 Tala. 1992. 31,47 g. Ley .925. 24,20 €
_
Envío a cargo del comprador. Contacto por MP.
Valoraciones en el hilo correspondiente._


----------



## kapandji (12 Feb 2013)

Depeche, tienes un privado


----------



## DenariusGold (13 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos... Pongo a la venta un lote de Full Sovereign (Georges V & Edward VII), mixed years, gracias por mandarme un MP con cantidad deseada, y precio realista  ... Se trata de un venta entre particulares (no de empresa).
Pago por transferencia bancaria / Envio por correo certif. (solo españa) a cargo del comprador (gratuito si mas de 5 monedas). Saludos


----------



## DenariusGold (13 Feb 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Hola a todos... Pongo a la venta un lote de Full Sovereign (Georges V & Edward VII), mixed years, gracias por mandarme un MP con cantidad deseada, y precio realista  ... Se trata de un venta entre particulares (no de empresa).
> Pago por transferencia bancaria / Envio por correo certif. (solo españa) a cargo del comprador (gratuito si mas de 5 monedas). Saludos



UPDATE 13/02
Gracias por vuestros MP, a los que aun no he podido contestar, mañana os daré toda la informacion solicitada por MP (hoy ando super liado, no tengo ni 1 minuto...) saludos


----------



## Chila (13 Feb 2013)

Actualizo, a la venta:

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 7,5 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 31 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 23 euros
1 duro Alfonso XII BC+ 1876: 19 euros
1 duro Alfonso XII BC+ 1877: 19 euros

Si alguien se anima con un pedido superior a los 60 euros, 5% de descuento en el precio final.


----------



## Depeche (13 Feb 2013)

Tengo las siguientes onzas de plata para vender,pero realmente no sé que precio pedir,ya que són monedas que salieron con una tirada si no estoy equivocado de unas 300.000 monedas, y ahora mismo no sé cual es su precio justo,y no quisiera equivocarme con el precio. Si alguien está interesado que se ponga en contacto conmigo,y si algún entendido nos puede orientar nos haría un favor. Están encapsuladas y en perfecto estado.
Se trata de:
-kookaburra año 1991
-Kookaburra año 1992
-Kookaburra año 1994
-kookaburra año 1995
-kookaburra año 1996


las vendo por 180 euros las 5

VENDIDAS


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Feb 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo las siguientes onzas de plata para vender,pero realmente no sé que precio pedir,ya que són monedas que salieron con una tirada si no estoy equivocado de unas 300.000 monedas, y ahora mismo no sé cual es su precio justo,y no quisiera equivocarme con el precio. Si alguien está interesado que se ponga en contacto conmigo,y si algún entendido nos puede orientar nos haría un favor. Están encapsuladas y en perfecto estado.
> Se trata de:
> -kookaburra año 1991
> -Kookaburra año 1992
> ...



Depeche, las kookaburras se estan vendiendo, en general, entre los 32 y los 38 euros, salvo la de 1990 que, al ser la primera de serie, es facil encontrarla sobre los 70-100 euros.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Feb 2013)

Disponibles colección de oz. de plata Mexico:  Libertad 12 unidades

Años: 82-83-84-85-86-89-89-90-91-93-94-95

Casa de la moneda 2 unidades año 1980

Todo el lote a 27€ unidad

* Vendido. gracias a todos los que han estado interesados.*


----------



## vigobay (13 Feb 2013)

Os dejo la información por si a alguién le interesa esta inversión en una moneda de colección que no es bullion y que se sale de lo que vemos en este hilo normalmente. Al menos os alegrará los ojos en comparación con nuestras aburridas amigas las filarmónicas o maples que son siempre iguales.

*Vendo mi moneda favorita!!!* La venta la tengo en ebay usa recién puesta, pero como es un cómpralo ya, puedo quitarla si algún forero está interesado.

Es una moneda 10 Dollar Palau 2010 2 OZ Silver Tiffany Art Rococo muy exclusiva y preciosa que en su momento la compré como inversión ya que pertenece a una serie muy cotizada y de gran prestigio con una tirada de sólo 999 anuales y doy fé que ha sido una muy buena inversión y que estoy convencido puede seguir siéndolo en el futuro.

Sería estupendo si se queda en España aunque normalmente estas monedas se van a USA o Asia a coleccionistas. Si alguién le interesa aviso que *el precio es de 800 euros más gastos de envío no negociables y aunque os parezca cara os aseguro que está a muy buen precio (en ebay la tengo a unos 900 euros según el cambio $/€ de cada día)*. Posibles interesados enviar MP. 

Si no la vendo en el foro, no daré la lata como nuestro buen amigo Holdem!!! no repetiré la venta por aquí y saldrá por ebay












Face Value: $10

Country: Republic of Palau

Year: 2010

Metal: Silver 999/1000

Weight: 2 oz

Certificate of Authenticity: Yes

Diameter: 50 mm

Box: No

Capsule: Yes

Quality: Antique-finish

Mintage: Limited edition of just 999 pcs​




​


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Feb 2013)

Bueno, aprovecho para poner en venta el estuche de Tuvalu 2010 del caballito de mar con cristales swaroski.


Spoiler








[/IMG]



Estuche de madera conteniendo la moneda de plata con sus cristales y certificado



Spoiler












Y acompañado de su moneda de oro


Spoiler












Edicion limitada. La moneda de plata tuvo una tirada de 2500 unidades, y en estuche completo como este muchas menos.

Lo ofrezco por 132.00 euros. Entrega en mano en Barcelona o Girona o envio por correo certificado (gastos aparte)


----------



## chak4l (15 Feb 2013)

A LA VENTA:

*COLECCION PRECOLOMBINA MEXICO*

1x Coleccion Azteca - Guerrero Aguila FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion del centro de Veracruz - Bajorrelieve del Tajin FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Maya - Chaac-Mool FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Olmeca - Señor de las Limas FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Teotihuacana - Disco de la Muerte FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Tolteca - Jaguar FOTO FOTO-2

La coleccion completa es en calidad satin en tamaño 1/4 de onza. +INFO AQUI
-95€- FOTO FOTO-2


*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

4x Canada 20$ Oso Polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Mexico Serie Precolombina coleccion Tolteca PROOF Atlantes 1998 -185€- FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Lunar serie II año del tigre 2010 - 189€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Canguro 2010 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Canguro 2012 High relief Proof -74€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
3x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 47€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 34,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010- 48,95€ FOTO
2x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 45€ -(pequeñas marcas de limpieza) - FOTO
1x Australia Kookaburra 1990 - 73€ FOTO FOTO
13x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2008- 75€ FOTO
18x Australia Koala 2010 - 35,95 FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2012 privy mark - 29,5€ FOTO
17x Somalia elefante 2011- 32,5€ FOTO
1x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012- 29,9€ FOTO
6x Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
5x UK Britannia 2009- 38,95€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2011 -36,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 BRISBANE ANDA COIN SHOW SPECIAL - Con Certificado de autenticidad y estuche - 65€ - FOTO FOTO-2 +INFO AQUI

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

9x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 16,95 € FOTOS
6x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color)- 18,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Karl VII- 28,3 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Maria Teresa Taler 1780 - 28 grs- Plata 833- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## fran69 (15 Feb 2013)

A la venta ORO:
Vreneli 1935B S/C 235€ (VENDIDA)
Britania 1/10 oz año 1999 S/C 150€-
40 Reales Isabel II MBC+ 1863 150€.(VENDIDA)
1/10 oz Panda años 2011 S/C 150€.(VENDIDA)
Venta por certificado,contrarembolso o trato en mano, a eleccion.


----------



## asqueado (18 Feb 2013)

Estoy interesado en la compra de dos monedas de la serie dedicada a distintas razas de perros sacada por Gibraltar en el año 1991, en concreto son estas dos monedas







1 Royal AG 1 onza 1996 British Bulldog







1 Royal AG 1 onza 1997 Yorkshire Terrier

Ofertas por MP




.


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2013)

Actualizo, a la venta:

1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos plata 0,5) 7,5 euros
1 reacuñación 1962 de 5 pesetas Alfonso XII 1885 (43,8 gramos 0,9 Ag) 30 euros
1 onza Fernando e Isabel (31,3 gramos 0,999 Ag) 23 euros
1 duro Alfonso XII BC 1876: 18 euros (sin estrellas visibles)
1 duro Alfonso XII BC 1877: 18 euros (sin estrellas visibles)

Si alguien se anima con un pedido superior a los 60 euros, 5% de descuento en el precio final.


----------



## Sauron1972 (18 Feb 2013)

*50 pesos mexicanos por monedas de plata de 12 euros*

¿Alguien quiere diversificar sus "reservas"? Cambio oro por plata

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos. Son 37,5g de oro puro

Cambio preferiblemente por monedas de plata de 12€, pero también por monedas de 1 oz de plata bullion estándares tipo Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Feb 2013)

Adjunto fotos:




TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caldeo directo (19 Feb 2013)

Tonimontana, te he puesto un privado

Saludos


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Feb 2013)

habeis visto como va la plata/oro? no llegan las actualizaciones de precios? porqueyolovalguimo?


----------



## fff (19 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> habeis visto como va la plata/oro? no llegan las actualizaciones de precios? porqueyolovalguimo?



puede que porquenosoytontismo...

Las actualizaciones del físico en foreros son mas lentas, de siempre


----------



## averapaz (19 Feb 2013)

Y ya no es solo eso... si no que bullion puro y duro casi no se vende ya por aquí.

La mayoría de las ofertas de venta son monedas con más premium y que obviamente son muy inelásticas con la cotización de la plata.

A no ser que compremos directamente a un mayorista nadie va a ofrecer precios competitivos en bullion.

Es la consecuencia ni más ni menos de la diferencia entre plata-papel y plata-física.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Feb 2013)

En Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle kaufen - Kettner-Edelmetalle he simulado un carrito esta tarde y lo estoy repitiendo ahora. Bien, la cotización ha bajado mientras, no mucho pero algo, y en cambio.... Han corregido el precios al alza!

EL Elefante Somalia 2013 de 25,68 a 26,95
La kooka del 2013 de 26,88 a 27.59
El Koala 2013 de 26,84 a a 27,59
La American Eagle de 26,04 a 26,15
El Panda del 2013 de 29,60 a 29,98

Supongo que habrán tenido un alud de gente simulando y han hecho lo que todo comerciante hace...


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Feb 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> En Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle kaufen - Kettner-Edelmetalle he simulado un carrito esta tarde y lo estoy repitiendo ahora. Bien, la cotización ha bajado mientras, no mucho pero algo, y en cambio.... Han corregido el precios al alza!
> 
> EL Elefante Somalia 2013 de 25,68 a 26,95
> La kooka del 2013 de 26,88 a 27.59
> ...



pues nada... animo y subirlo vosotros tambien que hay que estar con los tiempos...


----------



## Depeche (20 Feb 2013)

Pongo a la venta:
- 4 onzas de plata Kookaburra(año 2009)
- 1 onza de plata kookaburra(año 1999)

Las 5 monedas juntas por 145 euros.

Interesados enviad privado,se las llevará el primero en contactar conmigo.


----------



## Depeche (20 Feb 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo a la venta:
> - 4 onzas de plata Kookaburra(año 2009)
> - 1 onza de plata kookaburra(año 1999)
> 
> ...



Ya están vendidas,acabo de llegar a casa y me he encontrado la bandeja llena de mensajes de gente interesada,


----------



## maragold (21 Feb 2013)

Alguien sabe dónde encontrar las siguientes *monedas de oro* a un precio de spot+5%???

- Soberano
- 20 francos
- 5 dólares
- 25 pesetas

Porque sí, mucho "la burbuja explota" pero no hay manera de conseguir físico a buen precio...
:ouch:


----------



## Vidar (21 Feb 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Alguien sabe dónde encontrar las siguientes *monedas de oro* a un precio de spot+5%???
> 
> - Soberano
> - 20 francos
> ...



Full Sovereign Georg V, Gold, 1911-1932, Gold, United Kingdom, 7.32g,

a menos del 5

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Feb 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Alguien sabe dónde encontrar las siguientes *monedas de oro* a un precio de spot+5%???
> 
> - Soberano
> - 20 francos
> ...



Las alfonsinas se cotizan muy bien, su valor numismático es el responsable, he conseguido alguna que pertenece a los años con más tirada, pero olvidate de lo del spot + 5%, el precio es bastante más elevado, prueba en alguna casa de subastas. Creo que a tí te interesa más la inversión en oro bullion.


----------



## maragold (21 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Las alfonsinas se cotizan muy bien, su valor numismático es el responsable, he conseguido alguna que pertenece a los años con más tirada, pero olvidate de lo del spot + 5%, el precio es bastante más elevado, prueba en alguna casa de subastas. Creo que a tí te interesa más la inversión en oro bullion.



Para bullion mejor no complicarse y Andorrano que te crió... 

Alfonsinas se podían pillar a prácticamente spot en alguna subasta cuando estaba en máximos (supongo que el valor del oro se había comido todo el premium). Ahora efectivamente se van a spot+10% en el mejor de los casos.

No había probado coininvestdirect.com, igual es buen momento para probarlo... ienso:


----------



## SOLIDUS (22 Feb 2013)

*Ojito*



maragold dijo:


> Para bullion mejor no complicarse y Andorrano que te crió...
> 
> Alfonsinas se podían pillar a prácticamente spot en alguna subasta cuando estaba en máximos (supongo que el valor del oro se había comido todo el premium). Ahora efectivamente se van a spot+10% en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> No había probado coininvestdirect.com, igual es buen momento para probarlo... ienso:



Ojito con estos de coininvest, que cuando no te la cuelan por un lado, lo hacen por otro.

Los precios atractivos son el gancho, pero intenta hacer un pedido y verás los costes asociados cómo disparan el diferencial.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (22 Feb 2013)

Mis experiencias con Andorrano buenas
Mis experiencias con Coininvestdirect son buenas 

Ambos de lo mas económico.

¿Quien vende mas baráto puesto en casa?


----------



## maragold (22 Feb 2013)

SOLIDUS dijo:


> Ojito con estos de coininvest, que cuando no te la cuelan por un lado, lo hacen por otro.
> 
> Los precios atractivos son el gancho, pero intenta hacer un pedido y verás los costes asociados cómo disparan el diferencial.



Gracias por la recomendación pero... tarde!

En cuanto reciba el envío contaré mi experiencia...


----------



## chak4l (22 Feb 2013)

A LA VENTA:

*COLECCION PRECOLOMBINA MEXICO*

1x Coleccion Azteca - Guerrero Aguila FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion del centro de Veracruz - Bajorrelieve del Tajin FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Maya - Chaac-Mool FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Olmeca - Señor de las Limas FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Teotihuacana - Disco de la Muerte FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Tolteca - Jaguar FOTO FOTO-2

La coleccion completa es en calidad satin en tamaño 1/4 de onza. +INFO AQUI
-89€- FOTO FOTO-2


*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

5x Canada 20$ Oso Polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Canguro 2012 High relief Proof -74€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Ruanda Rinoceronte 2012 - 33,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
3x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 46,95€ FOTO
6x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 34,5€ FOTO
4x Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 39,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010- 48,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010 - 45€ -(pequeñas marcas de limpieza) - FOTO
1x Australia Kookaburra 1990 - 69,95€ FOTO
4x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
2x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2008- 75€ FOTO
5x Australia Koala 2010 - 35,50 FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2011- 31,95€ FOTO
6x Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 1998- 49,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
4x UK Britannia 2009- 37,95€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2011 -36,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 BRISBANE ANDA COIN SHOW SPECIAL - Con Certificado de autenticidad y estuche - 65€ - FOTO FOTO-2 +INFO AQUI

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

6x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 16,50 € FOTOS
4x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color)- 18,90 € FOTOS FOTO-2

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Maria Teresa Taler 1780 - 28 grs- Plata 833- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## takipa (22 Feb 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Mis experiencias con Andorrano buenas
> Mis experiencias con Coininvestdirect son buenas
> 
> Ambos de lo mas económico.
> ...




Haciendo cuentas creo que gana Coininvestdirect


----------



## takipa (22 Feb 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Haciendo cuentas creo que gana Coininvestdirect



Por ejemplo:


Maple Leaf 1 Oz Oro 2013

Coininvestdirect ............... 1230,18 + 24.95 = 1255,13

El Andorrano .................... 1250,68 + 12 = 1262,68


Poco, pero mas barato Coininvest


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (22 Feb 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> Maple Leaf 1 Oz Oro 2013
> ...



Si compras por ejemplo 4:

Maple Leaf 1 Oz Oro 2013

Coininvestdirect ............... 4* 1230,18 + 24.95 = 4945.67
El Andorrano .................... 4*1250,68 + 12 = 5014.72

Ojala se pudieran igualar los precios de Alemania en España, seguro que mucha gente de este foro no se molestaría en mirar fuera, todo quedaría en casa.


----------



## DenariusGold (23 Feb 2013)

Hola, algunos soberanos mas a la venta:
*4 Georges V*
1918 - _290€_
1922, 1927, 1931 - _295€/u_
Transaccion *entre particulares*, pago por transferencia, envio por certificado
Mandar MP, gracias
Os pongo la foto (una del 1931 ya esta reservada - solo quedan 4!)














********************************************************

*9 EDWARDS VII*
1903, 1905, 1907 (x2), 1908 (x2), 1910 (x3)
PRECIO: _310€/u_
(estan hoy a 344€ en CID Full Sovereign Edward VII, Gold, 1902-1910, Gold, United Kingdom, 7.32g,)












*Precio total con descuento incluido y envio gratuito por la compra de los 2 lotes entero: 4220€*

Saludos, MG


----------



## Perillán10 (23 Feb 2013)

Si alguien le interesan duros de plata:

Gob. Provisional 1870 **-70 MBC-
Amadeo I 1871 18-71 MBC-
Amadeo I 1871 18-71 MBC-
Amadeo I 1874 18-74 MBC-
Alfonso XII 1877 **-** MBC-
Alfonso XII 1885 18-85 MBC-
Alfonso XII 1885 18-87 MBC
Alfonso XIII 1891 18-91 MBC-
Alfonso XIII 1898 18-** MBC
Alfonso XIII 1898 18-98 MBC-

Tendría que ser todo el lote 170€ trato en mano en Madrid. Para evitar gastos de envio.

Mandar MP.


----------



## rosa1954 (27 Feb 2013)

Busco a comprar Lunar II "gilded edition" con cajas rojas de años 2009, 2011, 2012, 2013.


----------



## hazaña (27 Feb 2013)

Busco onza precolombina Col. Teotihuacana - MASCARA


----------



## demokratos (28 Feb 2013)

........................................


----------



## hablando_en_plata (28 Feb 2013)

--------------------0000----------------


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (28 Feb 2013)

Plata 1 Oz:

25 x Filarmónicas 2012 -- 28€/Unidad
25 x Maple Leaf 2012 -- 28€/Unidad
25 x Silver Eagle 2012 -- 32€/Unidad

Oro 1/4 Oz:

1 x Krugerrand 2012 -- 380€
1 x Maple Leaf 2012 -- 380€

Entrego en mano en Marbella, San Pedro de Alcántara y Estepona (Málaga).
Para envíos costes a cargo del comprador.
Envío fotos a interesados.


----------



## Tin Rope (28 Feb 2013)

En venta:
onza 999 filarmónica 2011






onza plata *9999*maple leaf 2011-2012:






onza plata 999 Eagle 2011 USA:






Precio ultra-rebajado, mejor que en alemania, además de entrega inmediata
*ofertas:
hasta 100 onzas: 26 euros/unidad
hasta 500 onzas: 25,5 euros/unidad
a partir de 500 onzas: 25 euros/unidad*

También vendo *moneda *5000g precio a convenir, se entrega en perfecto estado, y envasada al vacío
año 2008 como esta:






Entrego en mano en Madrid y alrededores.
Monedas en perfecto estado
contacto por mensaje privado

Saludos


----------



## Sr. de Molay (2 Mar 2013)

Busco monedas de 7´5 Rublos Rusia, 20 Francos Albania, 20 Zlotecs Polonia. Son de la UML 
peso bruto oro 6´45 gr. ley 900. Si alguien tiene alguna y la quiere vender enviar MP.


----------



## Tin Rope (3 Mar 2013)

Fin de existencias de eagles americanos. Continuaré vendiendo las cantidades que he comprometido por mensaje privado a los foreros.

Continuo con la oferta de maples y filarmónicas.
El lingote/moneda de 5000gr sigue en venta. Algún forero le he dicho 4500€ por privado. No tenía muy claro el precio de mercado. La oferto ahora por 4000€.

Saludos y gracias a los interesados.



quebractubre dijo:


> En venta:
> onza 999 filarmónica 2011
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juanmarin19 (8 Mar 2013)

*Monedas de 100 pesetas franco 1966 plata 800/1000*

Vendo lotes de monedas de 100 pesetas del 1966 de franco, 19 gramos de plata 800/1000 milésimas, estrellas variadas del *66, *67 y *68 a elegir por el comprador hasta fin de existencias.

20 monedas (304 gr de plata pura) - 230€
50 monedas (760 gr de plata pura) - 550€
100 monedas (1520 gr de plata pura) - 1080€

Envíos a toda España, entrega en mano en Valencia y alrededores.
Interesados mando fotos por email, escribir a: juanmarin195@hotmail.es


----------



## Perillán10 (9 Mar 2013)

A la venta:

10 x Maple Leaf Plata 2012 1 Oz 27,00€ RESERVADAS
10 x Filarmónica Plata 2012 1 Oz 27,50€ 
5 x Libertad México 2012 1 Oz 29,50€ 
1 x 2 onzas México 1997 60€ 
2 x 5 pesos Cuauhtemoc 1948 (30 grms x 0,900) 23€

Todas sin circular.

Entrega en mano en Madrid o gastos de envío por parte del comprador.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (11 Mar 2013)

======= Muevo la oferta =====


----------



## fff (11 Mar 2013)

fff dijo:


> Impresionante...
> 
> 1 x 1 Oz Silber Republik Suriname 2013 - Kraatz Edelmetalle
> 
> hasta Surinam tiene una onza bullion en unos términos mucho mejores que nuestra querida FNMT ::



Si alguien quiere ofrecerme esta moneda a un precio razonable o


----------



## el_andorrano (12 Mar 2013)

Buenas tardes

Britannia 1 Oz Plata 999 2013 Spot + 5€ 

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (13 Mar 2013)

Pongo a la venta magnífico lote de 12 onzas de plata Kookaburras de los siguientes años:
(1993,1995,1997,1998,1999,2000,2001,2002,2003,2004,2005,2006).

Vendo las 12 por tan solo 430 euros.
Interesados contactar conmigo por privado,el primero que contacte conmigo se las lleva.














VENDIDAS.


----------



## Hastur (14 Mar 2013)

Busco soberanos y medio soberanos pre-1937.

Los que hay mas arriba han volado asi que si alguien tiene algo que me diga.

Gracias,


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2013)

A la venta:
1 moneda 12 euros 2008- 14 euros
2 moneda 12 euros 2010- 14 euros/unidad
1 moneda Morgan Dolar 1885 MBC- 20 euros
1 moneda 10 francos 1967 MBC- 20 euros
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos 0,5 Ag)- 6 euros
1 moneda 1 oz Ag Elisabeth Fernandus- 25 euros

Fotos por privado.
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.

Si el pedido es un poco grande, haré descuento.


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Mar 2013)

A la venta:

5 x Libertad México 2012 1 Oz 29,50€
1 x 2 onzas México 1997 60€
2 x 5 pesos Cuauhtemoc 1948 (30 grms x 0,900) 23€ unidad


Duros de plata Centenario (25grms x 0,900):
Gob. Provisional 1870 **-70 MBC-
Amadeo I 1871 18-71 MBC-
Amadeo I 1871 18-71 MBC-
Amadeo I 1874 18-74 MBC-
Alfonso XII 1877 **-** MBC-
Alfonso XII 1885 18-85 MBC-
Alfonso XII 1885 18-87 MBC
Alfonso XIII 1891 18-91 MBC-
Alfonso XIII 1898 18-** MBC
Alfonso XIII 1898 18-98 MBC- Los 10 por 175€

Trato en mano Madrid o gastos de envío por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Quevedo91 (18 Mar 2013)

Hola me gustaria comprar plata en k12 , bullion , lingotes etc preferiblemente en mano en canarias ponerse en contacto por privado gracias.


----------



## makokillo (19 Mar 2013)

Busco monedas bullion en oro y plata para comprar en mano en Rivas Vaciamadrid la semana que viene. La compra seria de entre 2000 y 3000 euros.
Gracias


----------



## 1oz (20 Mar 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> En venta:
> onza 999 filarmónica 2011
> 
> 
> ...



He realizado una operación con el compañero y coforero quebraoctubre y todo ha sido perfecto. Ayer recibí las oz.

Gracias.


----------



## averapaz (20 Mar 2013)

1oz dijo:


> He realizado una operación con el compañero y coforero quebraoctubre y todo ha sido perfecto. Ayer recibí las oz.
> 
> Gracias.



Para eso está este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html

También podrás ver ahí las referencias sobre vendedores o compradores del resto de foreros.


----------



## Chila (20 Mar 2013)

A la venta:
1 moneda 12 euros 2008- 13.75 euros Reservada
2 moneda 12 euros 2010- 13.75 euros/unidad Reservadas
1 moneda Morgan Dolar 1885 MBC- 19.5 euros
1 moneda 10 francos 1967 MBC- 19.5 euros
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos 0,5 Ag)- 6 euros
1 moneda 1 oz Ag Elisabeth Fernandus- 24 euros Reservada

Fotos por privado.
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.

Si el pedido es un poco grande, haré descuento.


----------



## 1oz (21 Mar 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Para eso está este hilo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html
> 
> También podrás ver ahí las referencias sobre vendedores o compradores del resto de foreros.





Gracias 

Me sonaba que habia un hilo para el tema pero no lo encontraba y quería agradecerle las gestiones quebraoctubre.

Lo siento y gracias por la indicación


----------



## chak4l (21 Mar 2013)

A LA VENTA:

*COLECCION PRECOLOMBINA MEXICO*

1x Coleccion Azteca - Guerrero Aguila FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion del centro de Veracruz - Bajorrelieve del Tajin FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Maya - Chaac-Mool FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Olmeca - Señor de las Limas FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Teotihuacana - Disco de la Muerte FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Tolteca - Jaguar FOTO FOTO-2

La coleccion completa es en calidad satin en tamaño 1/4 de onza. +INFO AQUI
-89€- FOTO FOTO-2


*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

5x Canada 20$ Oso Polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Mexico serie PreColombina Cabeza Olmeca 1996 PROOF- 185€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar I año del raton 2008 - 180€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Lunar II año del raton 2008 - 330€ RESERVADAFOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x Mexico Libertad 2011 - 27,95€ RESERVADAFOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Canguro 2012 High relief Proof -74€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Ruanda Cebra 2011 - 58€ FOTO RESERVADA
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 46,95€ FOTO
4x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 34,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 39,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del tigre 2010- 48,95€ RESERVADA FOTO
1x Australia Kookaburra 1990 - 69,95€ FOTO
4x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Australia Kookaburra 2009 - 33,9€RESERVADA FOTO
2x Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ RESERVADAS FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2008- 75€ FOTO
5x Australia Koala 2010 - 35,50 FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2011 - 32,9€ RESERVADO FOTO
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO
10x Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver 2009 Totem - 27,5€ RESERVADASFOTO FOTO-2
2x Canada Wildlife Grizzlie 2011 - 29,9€RESERVADOS FOTO
1x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 - 29,9€ RESERVADOFOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2011- 31,95€ FOTO
6x Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2008- 39€ RESERVADAFOTO
4x UK Britannia 2009- 37,95€ FOTO
3x UK Britannia 2012- 31,5€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2010 -39,95€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2011 -36,5€ FOTO
3x China Panda 2012 -33,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 BRISBANE ANDA COIN SHOW SPECIAL - Con Certificado de autenticidad y estuche - 65€ - FOTO FOTO-2 +INFO AQUI

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

6x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia lunar II año del dragon 2012 - 16,50 € RESERVADOFOTOS
1x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 (a color)- 18,90 € RESERVADA FOTOS FOTO-2

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Maria Teresa Taler 1780 - 28 grs- Plata 833- 23€ FOTO FOTO-2



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Tin Rope (21 Mar 2013)

Nuevos precios ajustados a la cotización:


quebractubre dijo:


> En venta:
> onza 999 filarmónica 2011
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente todos los compromisos hasta la fecha los mantengo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (22 Mar 2013)

Plata a la venta :
Siguen a la venta

*Colección Velázquez* 1 onza ,999
10 monedas diferentes:
La venus del espejo
Las meninas
La rendición de Breda
El conde duque de Olivares
Las hilanderas
La fragua de vulcano
El príncipe Baltasar Carlos cazador
El cristo de San Plácido
Los Borrachos
El aguador de Sevilla
*Precio 274 €*







70 Duros de plata varios años 17,35€

Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador
Saludos


----------



## heypericles (24 Mar 2013)

Hola

Pongo a la venta lingote de 50g oro GMBH 999,9 por 2020€ (negociables)

Preferentemente trato en mano en Madrid, pero acepto tambien envios, gastos de envio aparte.


----------



## andion (27 Mar 2013)

Estoy interesado en comprar:

Kookaburras, años:

1994, 1996, 1997, 1998, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2005, 2006.

Kookaburras serie 1999 HONOR MARK, todas, menos la de Georgia.

Estoy interesado en vender:

2009 Australian 2 Oz Lunar Series II Year of the Ox por 90 €.

Lingote de plata fina Sempsa, 500 Gr. Escucho ofertas.

Trato en mano Barcelona.


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (30 Mar 2013)

Vendo 1 oz. plata 5 Ecus Carlos V 1989 de la FMNT en estuche de madera y con certificado tal y como se ve en la foto.

Entrega en mano en Madrid o Logroño o envío con gastos a cargo del comprador, contactar por mp.

Precio 29 €. En Ciode venden la misma moneda por 33.45 €

5 ECU ESPAÑA CARLOS V | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata


----------



## Arctic (31 Mar 2013)

Hola a todos,

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de oro de 1 Onza o Media Onza.
Me da igual Maple, que Eagle, Filarmónica, Krugerrands.

Para trato en mano en Madrid. Gente seria y con las monedas en perfecto estado.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Sistémico (31 Mar 2013)

No se si es el hilo adecuado. Si no es así disculpen.

Soy novato en tema metales. Mi idea es diversificar los ahorros, mirando a medio/largo plazo. La idea sería invertir unos 10k en oro y otros 10k en plata.
Las cuestiones a plantear son las siguientes:

1-¿La proporción es la adecuada o incido más en comprar oro?

2-Lugares de confianza donde comprar monedas oro/plata. He leído que a nivel nacional sería "El andorrano". También que hay varias webs alemanas de confianza(podríais decirme cuáles).

3- Tipos de moneda, tanto de oro como de plata más interesantes, que mantengan más su valor a lo largo del tiempo y tengan salida en el mercado.


Muchas gracias de antemano.

Edito:

¿ Es recomendable pedir factura? Por el tema del anonimato.

Dónde puedo formarme sobre oro/plata.¿Existen foros especializados?

Gracias.


----------



## hanimoso (31 Mar 2013)

A la que le ponéis un privado a él me lo ponéis a mi también que soy de Madrid y busco lo mismo.



Arctic dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de oro de 1 Onza o Media Onza.
> Me da igual Maple, que Eagle, Filarmónica, Krugerrands.
> ...


----------



## mario_sg (31 Mar 2013)

Efectivamente este no es el hilo adecuado. Primero pasa por aki

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos.html


----------



## Sistémico (31 Mar 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Efectivamente este no es el hilo adecuado. Primero pasa por aki
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos.html



Gracias. Empieza el periodo de aprendizaje. No ensucio más éste hilo y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## jaws (1 Abr 2013)

Hola

Vendo 2 tubos de 20 monedas de 1oz de plata libertades mexicanas de 2008 a 530€, y 2 monedas de 1kg de plata del año del ox australianas a en Madrid en mano a 800€

Precios inferiores a anlagegold.

Tengo muchos tratos hechos anteriormente en el foro, aunque hacía tiempo que no aparecía 

saludos


----------



## Fanatos (1 Abr 2013)

Vendo 1 tubo (20 u) de filarmónicas 2012, 500€, en mano Madrid o Toledo.


----------



## el ganador (2 Abr 2013)

Fanatos dijo:


> Vendo 1 tubo (25 u) de filarmónicas 2012, 750€, en mano Madrid o Toledo.



Los tubos de filármonicas suelen ser de a 20 uds.


----------



## Fanatos (2 Abr 2013)

el ganador dijo:


> Los tubos de filármonicas suelen ser de a 20 uds.



Cierto, son de 20u, edito el post.


----------



## Depeche (2 Abr 2013)

Pongo a la venta:

Un tubo de 25 onzas Maple Leaf de Canadá(2012) por *640 euros el tubo.*


Interesados contactad conmigo por privado.


----------



## Depeche (2 Abr 2013)

Pongo a la venta:

- 5 monedas de 1 onza de plata Koala(2011)
- 5 monedas de 1 onza de plata Panda(2011)

Están encapsuladas y son sin circular.

Las 10 monedas por 300 euros.

El primero que me envíe mensaje privado para comprarlas se las queda.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (3 Abr 2013)

Compro 5 dolar 1975 plata Juegos Olimpicos de Montreal, Indio en Canoa.
Interesados contactar por MP


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco 30*China Panda 1 Oz Plata 2013 27,4 Euros por unidad

Un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (5 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Siempre oigo críticas sobre la gente que vende su joyas de oro respecto al precio al que lo venden; si tuvierais oro en joyas ¿cómo sería la mejor forma de venderlo?



Habla con el andorrano. Segun he leido por aqui, tambien compra joyas y parece que paga muy bien el gramo de oro. 
Encontrarás mas informacion en su web Andorrano Joyeria - Inicio
Suerte

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 16:56 ----------




Scouser dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene/sabe cómo se pueden conseguir/si es posible conseguir cápsulas originales del Lunar I de DOS onzas?



Pincha aqui y habla con necho, lo que no tiene el no existe : ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-126.html#post8662451


----------



## bitcoñero (5 Abr 2013)

Sondeo la posibilidad de comprar onzas de oro a cambio de bitcoins. 
enviar ofertas por privado. Gracias.


----------



## anitalafantastica (5 Abr 2013)

bitcoñero dijo:


> Sondeo la posibilidad de comprar onzas de oro a cambio de bitcoins.
> enviar ofertas por privado. Gracias.



Te a faltado poner al final del post ---- mode ironic off ----


----------



## bitcoñero (5 Abr 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Te a faltado poner al final del post ---- mode ironic off ----



la oferta es seria. y por cierto hay empresas que ofrecen eso:

Coinabul.com: World's first Bitcoin-to-Gold service!

por favor no ensuciemos el hilo.


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (5 Abr 2013)

1oz dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia ¿que son bitcoins?
> 
> No vaya a ser que tenga alguno y no lo sepa.




Jajaja, no se preocupe si tuviese uno lo sabría, además no se ven, son invisibles.


----------



## musu19 (5 Abr 2013)

Sabéis de que va este hilo???????
sabéis buscar en el foro???
sabéis leer???
no has leido nada sobre bitcoins en el foro últimamente??? pues una moda que pulula por el foro y el mundo..

PD: borrare este post mañana sobre esta hora!


----------



## racional (6 Abr 2013)

1oz dijo:


> Vale, son invisibles.Aún me intriga más.
> 
> ¿Quien cambia monedas de oro y pleta por productos invisibles?



El saldo del banco tambien es invisible.


----------



## pioner20 (7 Abr 2013)

No hay ningun moderador en este Foro ?
Podeis dejar de hacer comentarios en el unico hilo que hay para compra-venta entre foreros por favor... Que cada cual ofrezca o demande lo que quiera aunque pueda parecer ridiculo por favor.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## sstamov77 (8 Abr 2013)

Pongo en venta una moneda de Panda del año 2000 - 250 euros (negociables). Si hay alguien interesado me puede mandar un mensaje privado.
Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos
Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## PajaroPiter (8 Abr 2013)

Pongo a la venta un centenario mejicano, 37,5 gr de oro puro.
Precio *1.475 €*
Fotos por privado.


----------



## remonster (8 Abr 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Sabéis de que va este hilo???????
> sabéis buscar en el foro???
> sabéis leer???
> no has leido nada sobre bitcoins en el foro últimamente??? pues una moda que pulula por el foro y el mundo..
> ...



Compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros. 

No se especifica el medio de pago. 

Cualquier dia aparecerá una pilinguis pagando en carne y no será off-topic...


----------



## Mr. Bullock (8 Abr 2013)

Compro monedas de oro bullion sin premium de 1 oz, tipo: Krugerrand, Maple Leaf, Canguro...

Para entrega en mano en la zona de Alicante/Murcia con posibilidad de desplazarme por la provincia. También se aceptaría envío (por supuesto corriendo yo con los portes).

Un saludo.


----------



## el ganador (8 Abr 2013)

bitcoñero dijo:


> la oferta es seria. y por cierto hay empresas que ofrecen eso:
> 
> Coinabul.com: World's first Bitcoin-to-Gold service!
> 
> por favor no ensuciemos el hilo.



sí pero, ....¿alguien ha comprado alguna onza ahí ?


----------



## Chila (8 Abr 2013)

1 moneda Morgan Dolar 1885 MBC- 21 euros
1 moneda 10 francos 1967 MBC- 21 euros
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos 0,5 Ag)- 6.5 euros

Fotos por privado.
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## chak4l (9 Abr 2013)

ACTUALIZO PRECIOS Y EXISTENCIAS A LA VENTA:

*COLECCION PRECOLOMBINA MEXICO*

1x Coleccion Azteca - Guerrero Aguila FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion del centro de Veracruz - Bajorrelieve del Tajin FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Maya - Chaac-Mool FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Olmeca - Señor de las Limas FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Teotihuacana - Disco de la Muerte FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Tolteca - Jaguar FOTO FOTO-2

La coleccion completa es en calidad satin en tamaño 1/4 de onza. +INFO AQUI
-84,95€- FOTO FOTO-2


*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

4x Canada 20$ Oso Polar 2012- 16,9€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

1x Mexico serie PreColombina Cabeza Olmeca 1996 PROOF- 185€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar I año del raton 2008 - 179,9€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 41,9€ FOTO
1x Mexico Libertad 2010 Gilded- 39,9€ RESERVADAFOTO
1x Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 39,9€ FOTO
5x Austria Filarmonicas 2008- 26,5€ FOTO
5x Canada Maple Leaf (2006,2007,2010 y 2012)- 26,5€ FOTO
3x Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 26,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Canguro 2012 High relief Proof -73,95€-RESERVADO FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
1x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 46,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 34,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Kookaburra 1990 - 69,95€ RESERVADA FOTO
4x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2008- 74,95€ RESERVADOFOTO
4x Australia Koala 2010 - 34,9 FOTO
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2011- 31,95€ FOTO
5x Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
4x UK Britannia 2009- 37,95€ FOTO
2x UK Britannia 2012- 31,5€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2010 -38,95€ FOTO
2x China Panda 2011 -35,95€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2012 -33,5€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

1x Cook Islands 2010- 13,95€ FOTO
8x Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
6x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1/4 ONZA*

3x Cook Islands 2010- 7,95€ FOTO

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 22,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
2x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 22,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 22,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Maria Teresa Taler 1780 - 28 grs- Plata 833- 22,5€ FOTO FOTO-2



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## fran69 (9 Abr 2013)

A la Venta:
ORO.
1/4 onza oro Libertad Mexico. S/C. 315€ VENDIDA
Napoleon, EBC 235€ VENDIDA
Portes por correo certificado 3€, pago transferencia o contrareembolso como se prefiera.


AMBAS VENDIDAS:


----------



## sstamov77 (10 Abr 2013)

Pongo en venta estas monedas.
China Panda - año 2000 - 250 euros (negociables)
China Panda - año 2008 - 50 euros
China Panda - año 2009 - 45 euros
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1134/dsc00234br.jpg
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/1003/dsc00236c.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1193/dsc00219fu.jpg
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7236/dsc00223rw.jpg


----------



## fff (10 Abr 2013)

Me interesan napoleones I (diferentes años y cecas), estado de conservacion MBC por lo menos.

Tambien podrian interesarme Lunar II 2oz anteriores a Serpiente y dragon.


----------



## manalons (11 Abr 2013)

Vendo un Krugerrand de 1 onza. Spot mas 5 %. En Madrid entrega en mano.

Perdón por la tardanza....Vendido.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (11 Abr 2013)

editado (+10 caracteres)


----------



## sstamov77 (12 Abr 2013)

En venta las siguiente monedas: Si hay alguien interesado puedo mandar fotos en el correo.
China Panda - año 2008 - 50 euros
China Panda - año 2009 - 45 euros
China Panda - año 2011 - 35 euros/ud (2 unidades)
China Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros/ud (2 unidades)
Lunar II (Buey) - año 2009 - 45 euros/ud (2 unidades)
Lunar II (Tigre) - año 2010 - 50 euros/ud (2 unidades)
Lunar II (Dragón) - año 2012 - 48 euros/ud (2 unidades)
Lunar II (Serpiente) - año 2013 - 40 euros/ud (2 unidades)
Kookaburra - año 2013 - 35 euros/ud. (2 unidades)


----------



## Chila (13 Abr 2013)

1 moneda Morgan Dolar 1885 MBC- 21 euros
1 moneda 10 francos 1967 MBC- 21 euros
1 moneda 5 euros Portugal 2006 (14 gramos 0,5 Ag)- 6.5 euros

Fotos por privado.
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## demokratos (13 Abr 2013)

...........................................................................................................


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (13 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes.
Compro moneda de 5 dolares de plata Juegos Olimpicos de Montreal 1975, *Indio en Canoa.*
Interesado en monedas de 50 francos Hercules.
Interesados contactar por MP


----------



## Quevedo91 (14 Abr 2013)

Compro plata en canarias ( Gran Canaria ) preferiblemente k12 o oz pero si es buen precio me interesa de todo.


Contacto por privado gracias.


----------



## Arctic (14 Abr 2013)

Hola,
Estoy interesado en seguir aumentando mi stock de monedas de plata. He visto que en algunas tiendas los precios mejoran sensiblemente en función del volumen. Si hay interés podemos organizar una compra conjunta. Mi idea es paquetes múltiplos de 50 onzas por forero y hacerlo en mano en Madrid. Las monedas son de nuevo cuño y vienen en sus tubos de 20 o 25 según el caso. Se haría con la factura de la tienda en la mano y pagando cada uno lo suyo, sin comisiones ni sobreprecios de ningún tipo.

Si hay interesados y os resulta más cómodo lo movemos por privado. Yo creo que ahora que la plata está cayendo y previsiblemente siga así unos meses, este método nos permite escalonar las compras y optar a unos precios muy buenos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. de Molay (15 Abr 2013)

Busco monedas de 7´5 Rublos Rusia, 20 Francos Albania, 20 Zlotecs Polonia. Son de la UML 
peso bruto oro 6´45 gr. ley 900. Si alguien tiene alguna y la quiere vender enviar MP.


----------



## Hastur (15 Abr 2013)

Sigo comprando Soberanos pre 1937 y tambien a la vista de que lo regalan vamos a cargar algun tubo de onzas, lo mas barato que tengais maples,eagleso filarmonicas me da igual.

El que tenga algo y quiera soltarlo antes de que se vaya todo al guano ya sabe...


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2013)

*Oferta puntual K12*

Liquido los últimos K12 que me quedan, posteo aqui las fotos porque se trata de una oferta puntual.

Precio 14€/unidad, lote de 96 unidades, envio por agencia de transportes a peninsula 15€ (Incluye seguro por perdidas o robo). Tambien entrego en mano en zona de Lugo

Dispongo de buenas y muchas referencias dentro de este y otros foros de quienes les he vendido y comprado muchas monedas.

Interesados por MP


----------



## Fanatos (16 Abr 2013)

Vendo Karlillos de 12 euros facial a 13 euros/unidad, solamente tengo 13, entrego en mano en Toledo o envío por correo añadiendo gastos de envío.


----------



## Metal12 (16 Abr 2013)

Venga hombre, no ensucies el hilo con los Karlillos, que sabéis perfectamente donde hacerlo, sea puntual o no puntual. Lo vamos a visualizar igual en su hilo correspondiente.......


----------



## chak4l (16 Abr 2013)

ACTUALIZO PRECIOS Y EXISTENCIAS A LA VENTA:

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

2x Canada 20$ Oso Polar 2012- 16,9€ RESERVADASFOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

1x Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 75€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 110€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 330€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2
1x Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 179,9€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

1x American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 41,9€ FOTO
1x Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 39,9€ FOTO
1x Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
2x Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 43,95€ FOTO
1x Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 33,5€ FOTO
4x Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 32,9€ FOTO
2x Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 31,9€ FOTO
4x Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
3x Australia Koala 2011- 34,5€ FOTO
1x Australia Koala 2012- 25,95€ RESERVADOFOTO
3x Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO
4x Somalia elefante 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
3x Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
4x UK Britannia 2009- 34,95€ FOTO
1x UK Britannia 2012- 31,5€ FOTO
4x China Panda 2010 -37,95€ FOTO
2x China Panda 2011 -34,95€ FOTO
1x China Panda 2012 -33,5€ FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

1x Cook Islands 2010- 13,5€RESERVADA FOTO
5x Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
6x Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1/4 ONZA*

3x Cook Islands 2010- 7,5€ FOTO



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 50grs- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 100grs- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 500grs- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 1 Kg- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (+3,5%), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Depeche (18 Abr 2013)

Vendo 1 tubo de 20 onzas de plata Filarmónicas del 2012.
Entrega inmediata, el precio del tubo es de 435 euros.
El primero que contacte conmigo por mensaje privado se lo lleva.

VENDIDAS


----------



## demokratos (18 Abr 2013)

...................................................................................


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 Abr 2013)

Novato enmierdando hilo y pidiendo disculpas por adelantado pregunta:

- Tengo una moneda de 100 reales de oro de Isabel II (Madrid 1864), 8,33 gr de ley 900: ¿por cuánto la puedo vender?

* (tiene una marca en la trasera de haberse probado su autenticidad)

[si le interesa a alguien, privado al canto]


----------



## candelario (19 Abr 2013)

visillera´s addiction dijo:


> novato enmierdando hilo y pidiendo disculpas por adelantado pregunta:
> 
> - tengo una moneda de 100 reales de oro de isabel ii (madrid 1864), 8,33 gr de ley 900: ¿por cuánto la puedo vender?
> 
> ...



mira a ver si es una acuñacion de joyeria.
Creo que esa moneda no circulo.

Pero no me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 Abr 2013)

Es como ésta:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - 100 Reales,Isabel II 1864. Moneda de Oro

No tiene pinta, como algunas de 25 pesetas de Alfonso XII.
Creo que fue adquirida en tienda de numismática.

Thanks


----------



## symba (19 Abr 2013)

Algún experto podria decirme que utensilos/materiales y/o procesos son necesarios para comprobar la autenticidad del oro y la plata?


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Abr 2013)

comienza por pasarles un iman... Si se pega, mala cosa


----------



## Goldmaus (22 Abr 2013)

Celebrando el 3er aniversario de la tienda, promoción especial:

*Precio del envío para pedidos de hasta 500 euros de valor sólo 5 euros!*

Condiciones:

* Válido para todos los pedidos que recibamos entre hoy y el 28 de abril y sean pagados antes del día 30 de abril de 2013.
* Se pueden juntar pedidos en caso de aprovechar ofertas especiales.
* En caso de superar los 500 euros de valor, se dividirán los pedidos para ser enviados en otros paquetes y se cobrarán los 5 euros de envío respectivos por cada uno.
* Oferta no combinable con pedidos anteriores ni posteriores al período de la promoción.
* Promoción válida para envíos dentro de la EU (dentro de Alemania el envío es gratis!).
* El ajuste del precio se hará manualmente y se verá reflajado en la confirmación de pedido que enviemos.
* El precio del envío incluye el IVA.

Algunos productos tendrán ofertas especiales durante la semana y son combinables con esta oferta.

Ante cualquier duda, contactarnos directamente en la tienda.

De antemano gracias!


----------



## chak4l (24 Abr 2013)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Conejo 2011- 66€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 75€ RESERVADAFOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 110€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 179,9€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 41,9€ FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 39,9€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 43,95€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Conejo 2011 - 45,5€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 33,5€ RESERVADASFOTO 
-Canada Wildlife Bison 2013 - 26,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1993 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1995 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1996 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011- 34,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO
-Somalia elefante 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 34,95€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2012- 31,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
-China Panda 2010 -37,95€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -34,95€ FOTO
-China Panda 2012 -33,5€ RESERVADA FOTO

*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1/4 ONZA*

-Cook Islands 2010- 7,5€ FOTO



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## adrian2408 (25 Abr 2013)

Buenas,
Busco colecciones completas o varias monedas de la series:

*
-Canadian Wildlife
solo busco el bison de 2013,
-serie lunar Somalia.
-Colección de Ruanda Wildlife 
-coleccion serie lunar II
*

Doy preferencia a las colecciones completas, ya que las voy a empezar, y algunas monedas de otros años sobre todo de años anteriores ,me pueden costar conseguirlas, pero escucho todo tipo de ofertas.
Pagos alguien lo prefiere, *el pago o parte del pago puedo hacerlo en k12, tengo varias colecciones completas.*

Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Abr 2013)

Actualizo y subo fotos.



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponible.[U[/U]
> 
> 
> -1 oz. KANGAROO 2010 en Blister original.---------- 60€
> ...


----------



## adimora (28 Abr 2013)

Estoy interesado en comprar :
1 onza plata britannia año 2001
1 onza plata britannia año 2006

un saludo


----------



## Kataboom (28 Abr 2013)

Yo tengo un soberano de George V de 1914 en excelente estado.

Si alguien está interesado puedo mandar fotos.

edit: vendida.


----------



## chak4l (29 Abr 2013)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Conejo 2011- 66€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 110€ FOTO FOTO-2

-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 179,9€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Bielorusia Erizo 2011 Proof (con certificado de autenticidad, cristales svarowsky incrustados)- 59,95€ RESERVADO FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 41,9€ FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 39,9€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 - 43,95€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008 - 33,5€ FOTO 

-Australia Kookaburra 1993 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1995 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1996 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011- 34,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 34,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2009 -46,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -38,90€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -34,90€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1/4 ONZA*

-Cook Islands 2010- 7,5€ FOTO



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Fanatos (29 Abr 2013)

Vendo tubo de filarmónicas 2012 (20u), sin abrir, a 22,5 euros unidad, en mano en Toledo o envío añadiendo gastos de envío.
saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias

1 Onza Surinam plata pura 2013 Spot+3,2€

Un saludo


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Abr 2013)

Editado. 
Volveré.


----------



## ecr20 (30 Abr 2013)

Cambio filarmónicas de plata de 2013 conservadas en su bote original por maples u otras monedas de 1 onza.


----------



## oinoko (30 Abr 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 1 Onza Surinam plata pura 2013 Spot+3,2€
> 
> Un saludo



Spot de la plata a 18.54+ 21% iva = 22.43 Euros.
y tu la vendes a 21.58. Euros.

Quizir.....que parte es la que me pierdo.
No pagas IVA?
pagas menos IVA por ser andorrano?
vendes monedas de plomo barnizado con brillantina?

Toi corroido por la duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Fanatos (30 Abr 2013)

El andorrano paga menos del 21%, creo que un 10 o 10 y poco. 



oinoko dijo:


> Spot de la plata a 18.54+ 21% iva = 22.43 Euros.
> y tu la vendes a 21.58. Euros.
> 
> Quizir.....que parte es la que me pierdo.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Spot de la plata a 18.54+ 21% iva = 22.43 Euros.
> y tu la vendes a 21.58. Euros.
> 
> Quizir.....que parte es la que me pierdo.
> ...



No tengo nada que ver con andorrano, pero lo que vende es totalmente auténtico y fiable. En la práctica lo que hace no tiene ningún "misterio", simplemente aplica el IVA quitando margen del beneficio y que se compensa con una mayor venta. Eso es "entender" el negocio y no hay que buscar "mierda" donde no la hay. Además, este vendedor -que tiene tienda física-, tiene su solvencia totalmente reconocida en este foro.

Eso no quita para que le haga una pequeña crítica: la última vez que le compré un tubo de Maple Leaf éste me vino con una moneda de menos. Lástima de no haberlo comprobado en el momento de la compra. Me recordará porque fue a finales de Febrero y fui físicamente a la tienda, pero bueno la culpa es mía, pero confíe plenamente porque he comprado muchas veces allí. Otro aspecto "negativo" es esa nueva "política" de vender en tubos, es decir con un mínimo de monedas de determinado tipo. Por si no es consciente eso le está quitando mucho cliente minoritario. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, las últimas compras (que han sido importantes) se han dirigido a Alemania. Lo comento por si considera conveniente reconsiderar su actual posición vendedora.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (1 May 2013)

Hola.
Pues tambien yo he realizado varias compras al Andorrano, Tengo alguna en proceso actualmente. No he contado las monedas que vienen en los tubos, lo que sin duda es un exceso de confianza. Pues ahora las voy a contar, !No podia imaginar que faltase una moneda en un tubo!. Candido que soy. 

Como cosa curiosa, tengo un pedido en Coininvestdirect "en proceso", me han enviado un email diciendo "que hacen todo lo posible por cumplir, y que si en tres dias no recibo la confirmación de envio que les llame..." Ya veremos lo que pasa al final.

He visto que recomiendan la tienda de aurinum y quiero comprarles algo para ver como funcionan ¿Son serios?, aunque la pregunta sea repetitiva....

Esperemos que el Andorrano vaya a mejor de lo que es y no pase como los restaurantes, que solo comes bien las primeras veces (o al menos a nosotros eso nos pasa....) y tienes que buscar otro que mantenga la calidad precio.
un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Hola.
> Pues tambien yo he realizado varias compras al Andorrano, Tengo alguna en proceso actualmente. No he contado las monedas que vienen en los tubos, lo que sin duda es un exceso de confianza. Pues ahora las voy a contar, !No podia imaginar que faltase una moneda en un tubo!. Candido que soy.
> 
> Como cosa curiosa, tengo un pedido en Coininvestdirect "en proceso", me han enviado un email diciendo "que hacen todo lo posible por cumplir, y que si en tres dias no recibo la confirmación de envio que les llame..." Ya veremos lo que pasa al final.
> ...



Hola, Tamifluparatodos: Mira, lo que me sucedió en Andorrano es culpa mía, por no hacerlas contar delante mío y no pienso que haya habido mala fe por su parte. Todos nos podemos equivocar, aunque es la primera y última vez que me pasa...

En principio, no hay "problemas" con Aurinum, son "alemanes" y parecen bastante serios. La ventaja es que puedes comprar las monedas sueltas, sin necesidad de comprar tubos, y que es una ventaja para los que nos gustan también las monedas con Premium o casi. Por otro lado, los precios son competitivos. Y siempre hemos de tener en cuenta el precio final, es decir coste de lo comprado , más IVA y gastos de envío, de manera que no nos "cuelen" otros gastos añadidos como los de "manipulación" (que "chorrada· es esto...).

Luego, hemos de considerar que en Alemania el próximo año el IVA de las monedas de Plata pasará al 19% y eso repercutirá en el precio final allí y aquí. De manera que si la Plata llega a tocar los 20/22 Euros habría que plantearse la compra si esto llega a suceder durante este año.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 13:31 ----------

Error: Me refiero a los $20/22 no a Euros...


----------



## musu19 (1 May 2013)

*Vendo:*

-Australia Kookaburra 1993 - vendida
-Australia Kookaburra 1995 - vendida 
-Australia Kookaburra 1996 - vendida
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - vendida
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - vendida

Mas gastos de envio a cargo del comprador!

PD:* ESTO NO ES UN BAR, ES COMPRA/VENTA* ya esta bien! reportaremos a todo aquel que no cumpla la norma!


----------



## Perillán10 (1 May 2013)

*Vendo:*

1 x 2 onzas México 1997 58€
2 x 5 pesos Cuauhtemoc 1948 (30 grms x 0,900) MBC+ 22€ unidad 
10 Duros de plata Centenario (25grms x 0,900) MBC- a MBC : los 10 por 175€

Trato en mano Madrid o gastos de envío por cuenta del comprador.

PD: *ESTO NO ES UN BAR, ES COMPRA/VENTA*


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (2 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tamifluparatodos: Mira, lo que me sucedió en Andorrano es culpa mía, por no hacerlas contar delante mío y no pienso que haya habido mala fe por su parte. Todos nos podemos equivocar, aunque es la primera y última vez que me pasa...
> 
> En principio, no hay "problemas" con Aurinum, son "alemanes" y parecen bastante serios. La ventaja es que puedes comprar las monedas sueltas, sin necesidad de comprar tubos, y que es una ventaja para los que nos gustan también las monedas con Premium o casi. Por otro lado, los precios son competitivos. Y siempre hemos de tener en cuenta el precio final, es decir coste de lo comprado , más IVA y gastos de envío, de manera que no nos "cuelen" otros gastos añadidos como los de "manipulación" (que "chorrada· es esto...).
> 
> ...



Hola, 
Es que me sorprendio que alguien como "fernandojcg" comentase lo de la moneda y el tubo. No tiene mas importancia, ya que todo esta mas que aclarado.

Raquel Herrero, la encantadora española que traba en coininvestdirect ya me ha explicado que "mucha demanda.......". 
Todo va bien tambien con ellos y ya me van a enviar el pedido cuando tengan algo que enviar......

Tengo tambien un pedidillo con CIODE que me da intranquilidad, poca cosa pero ya veremos....

Con aurium probare a ver que pasa..

Un cordial saludo y dejo el hilo de compra venta que me van a echar del bar....


----------



## el_andorrano (2 May 2013)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco caja de pandas (600 unidades) a Spot+6,20 

Un saludo


----------



## Visrul (3 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> He visto que recomiendan la tienda de aurinum y quiero comprarles algo para ver como funcionan ¿Son serios?, aunque la pregunta sea repetitiva....



He comprado ahí y son bastante serios. El primer envío a mi me tardó sólo 2 semanas y una de las monedas no la tenía y decía que retrasaría el pedido.

Parece ser que vende también por ebay y tiene un porcentaje muy elevado


----------



## 1oz (3 May 2013)

Te confirmo vende en Ebay, me llamó la atencion sus bajos precios y por cierto cuando lo vi no enviaba a España.

Hace poco he hecho mi primera compra directa a la tienda, ya veremos como funciona.


----------



## Desplumado (5 May 2013)

*Envío a Canarias*

Saludos,

Una cosa, ¿alguien ha tenido problemas al enviar monedas por correo a Canarias?

Saludos


----------



## PUERTO14 (5 May 2013)

*Francos*

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro:

20 francos coq marianne 1907 -- 230 euros
10 francos 1858 -- 120 euros


Contactar los interesados.


----------



## 1oz (5 May 2013)

Desplumado dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Una cosa, ¿alguien ha tenido problemas al enviar monedas por correo a Canarias?
> 
> Saludos



No debieras tener problemas pero tienes que hacer declaracion en aduanas, incluso por Correos hay que rellenar un papelito verde de la declaracion para la aduana del contenido


----------



## Sauron1972 (6 May 2013)

*Oro por plata*

Pues eso, cambio oro por plata "a pelo"

Ofrezco una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos. Son 37,5g de oro puro

Cambio preferiblemente por monedas de plata de 12€, pero también por monedas de 1 oz de plata bullion estándares tipo Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Arraez (7 May 2013)

Ofrezco intercambio de K12 por onzas bullion, me interesan maples, filarmónicas y/o eagles. Todos mis K12 están en perfecto estado en su blister original y son de todos los años salvo del 2002 y 2003.
Interesados MP.


----------



## chak4l (8 May 2013)

A LA VENTA:


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Conejo 2011- 66€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 110€ FOTO FOTO-2

-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 179,9€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 41,9€ FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 39,9€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -79€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Australia Kookaburra 1993 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1995 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1996 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011- 34,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 31,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Somaliland Conejo 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 34,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2009 -46,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -38,90€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -34,90€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1/4 ONZA*

-Cook Islands 2010- 7,5€ FOTO



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## adrian2408 (8 May 2013)

Pues busco las siguientes monedas, si alguien dispone de alguna a la venta le agradezco que me enviara un privado.

*-Australia Lunar II año de la serpiente 2013 1oz

-Ruanda gorila 2008 1oz(esta la doy por imposible,pero yo la pongo)
-Ruanda elefante 2009 1oz
-Ruanda león 2010 1oz
-Ruanda cebra 2011 1oz
-Ruanda rinoceronte 2012 1oz*

Las monedas han de estar en buen estado, ya que son para colección


----------



## Eldenegro (8 May 2013)

Busco algun soberano de Victoria. Posibilidad de cambio por otras monedas


----------



## Kid (8 May 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Busco algun soberano de Victoria. Posibilidad de cambio por otras monedas



Has mirado aquí:
Full Sovereign Victoria, Gold, 1837-1901, Gold, United Kingdom, 7.32g,
Siempre me he preguntado si esta tienda funciona para este tipo de monedas. Yo prefiero cuatro monedas de 1/4 de onza con más de 100 años (soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, ...) antes que un Krugerrand de una onza.
Salut.


----------



## Eldenegro (8 May 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Has mirado aquí:
> Full Sovereign Victoria, Gold, 1837-1901, Gold, United Kingdom, 7.32g,
> Siempre me he preguntado si esta tienda funciona para este tipo de monedas. Yo prefiero cuatro monedas de 1/4 de onza con más de 100 años (soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, ...) antes que un Krugerrand de una onza.
> Salut.



Gracias por el enlace. Lo malo es que te venden el soberano sin indicar el estado, por eso prefiero hablar con otros foreros para asi ver el estado de la moneda. Busco para coleccion, por eso.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## andion (9 May 2013)

adrian2408 dijo:


> Pues busco las siguientes monedas, si alguien dispone de alguna a la venta le agradezco que me enviara un privado.
> 
> -Ruanda gorila 2008 1oz(esta la doy por imposible,pero yo lapongo)



Ruanda 2008 Gorilla Rwanda 50 RWF 1 Unze Silber ST / BU in Folie! Rarität! | eBay


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 May 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> :8: Pero si hay foreros en este hilo que la venden a casi 70% menos:ouch:!!!!!
> 
> Por ese precio y poco mas, compras la colección completa hasta el momento.



Dime quien por favor, que le compro una docena ya mismo!


----------



## Metal12 (9 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Dime quien por favor, que le compro una docena ya mismo!



: Ha sido un error, la confundí con año 2009


----------



## Arraez (11 May 2013)

Vendo American Eagle 2013 1/10 onza 135€.
Vendo Panda 2013 1/10 onza 140€.
Si son juntas se puede negociar ALGO el precio.
Mantengo mi oferta de intercambio de K12 por maples, filarmónicas y/o eagles.

Interesados MP.


----------



## Desplumado (11 May 2013)

Buenas,

Compro 10 filarmónicas. Obviamente, gastos de envío a mi cuenta. Por favor, enviar ofertas por privado.

Saludos


----------



## PUERTO14 (11 May 2013)

Vendo:

20 francos oro coq marianne 1907 -- 220
10 francos oro napoleon III 1858 -- 110

Si quieren las 2 se puede negociar precio


----------



## jaimito2 (17 May 2013)

Vendo krugers (onza bullion).
Interesados mandar mp.


----------



## apeche2000 (17 May 2013)

oferta retirada


----------



## hablando_en_plata (17 May 2013)

Retiro la venta.


----------



## sauwi (21 May 2013)

Cambio Lunar II Dragon 2012 Privy encapsulada y en perfecto estado por britannia en mismas condiciones


----------



## apeche2000 (22 May 2013)

vendidas- oferta retirada


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 May 2013)

Disponible Plata.



-BRITANNIA 2013 un tubo 20 uds --------24,5 €uds


-1 oz. KANGAROO 2010 en Blister original.---------- 60€


subir foto

-(x2) 2. oz KOOKABURRA 1993-1994 en capsula original--------65€ uds.


imagen[/QUOTE]


----------



## jaws (23 May 2013)

Hola, vengo a vender de nuevo algunas monedas

3 tubos de 20 monedas libertad mexicanas de 2008x2 y 2009 a 420€ cada uno, mismo precio que anlage o tiendas alemanas con la moneda más barata siendo monedas con más premium. <- 1 vendido 1 apalabrado.

También vendo una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos por 1280€, más barata también que munters o stock. <-Vendida

Preferencia en mano en Madrid.

saludos


----------



## Kennedy (23 May 2013)

Ofrezco intercambio de oro por plata: 
yo te doy onzas de oro (krugerrands 1oz) a cambio de 
onzas de plata bullion o k12, 
a razón de 1 onza de oro por 55 onzas de plata.

Interesados enviar MP.


----------



## Arctic (23 May 2013)

Pues entre Kennedy y yo vamos a dar profundidad al mercado.

Yo doy onzas de plata (filarmonicas nuevas y entubadas) a cambio de monedas de oro de 1 oz, (ya sean krugerrands, maples, eagles..) a razon de 50 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro.

Saludos


Saludos.


----------



## Adela (23 May 2013)

Lote de Tubos genéricos (made in USA) de calidad fabricados en plástico de alta resistencia y durabilidad y con un diseño óptimo para el almacenaje. Tapa con doble cierre machiembrado, lo que garantiza una perfecta conservación de las monedas a 1,10 EUR c/u. 

Tamaño disponible:
-	MEDIDAS EXTERIORES TAPA: 41,50 mm x 41,50 mm
-	ALTURA EXTERIOR: 62,00 mm
-	DIÁMETRO INTERIOR: 39,00 mm
Los tubos tienen un tamaño idóneo para monedas de 12 euros
Los portes de envío van a cargo del comprador.
Método de pago: mediante transferencia bancaria

Interesados por favor mandar mensaje privado o a dirección de e-mail: adelanrvn@gmail.com


----------



## Tin Rope (25 May 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Ofrezco intercambio de oro por plata:
> yo te doy onzas de oro (krugerrands 1oz) a cambio de
> onzas de plata bullion o k12,
> a razón de 1 onza de oro por 55 onzas de plata.
> ...





Arctic dijo:


> Pues entre Kennedy y yo vamos a dar profundidad al mercado.
> 
> Yo doy onzas de plata (filarmonicas nuevas y entubadas) a cambio de monedas de oro de 1 oz, (ya sean krugerrands, maples, eagles..) a razon de 50 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro.
> 
> Saludos.



Más profundidad todavía.
51 onzas mías por una onza de oro. Tambien nuevas y entubadas. 

Ofertón: lingote de 5000g plata por 3 onzas de oro. Equivalente a 53,59/1
Se trata de un lingote envasado al vacío como este:





Contacto por mensaje privado

Saludos


----------



## wolker (25 May 2013)

v e n d i d a s


----------



## chak4l (27 May 2013)

Actualizado


----------



## el_andorrano (28 May 2013)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Silver Eagles a spot + 5,60 (Limitadas)
 
Un saludo


----------



## Sedan (29 May 2013)

Yo quiero comprar, digo vender, a donde hay que dirigirse?


----------



## sauwi (30 May 2013)

sauwi dijo:


> Cambio Lunar II Dragon 2012 Privy encapsulada y en perfecto estado por britannia en mismas condiciones



Sigo cambiando


----------



## Eldenegro (31 May 2013)

Aviso para foreros de confianza de Canarias. En la segunda quincena de junio tengo que viajar de Barcelona a Tenerife. Puesto que hay tantos problemas de envios a Canarias, me ofrezco a llevar algo en la maleta (con ciertos limites)


----------



## PUERTO14 (2 Jun 2013)

Vendo moneda 20 francos oro coq marianne 1907.
Perfecto estado de consrvacion S.C.
215 EUROS.

Envio certificado.
Tambien entrega en mano en Cantabria.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2013)

PUERTO14 dijo:


> Vendo moneda 20 francos oro coq marianne 1907.
> Perfecto estado.
> Buen precio.



Y el precio es... :


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Jun 2013)

*Modifico Precio*

*Disponible ORO*

- 6 uds de 1/4 de oz Maple Leaf ---------299€ uds

Años: 1985 - 1986 - 1987 - 1988 - 1989 - 1991


imagen jpg


sube

NOTA: Las monedas restantes a los años indicados de la foto estan vendidas. 



Disponible Plata.


-1 oz. KANGAROO 2010 en Blister original.---------- 56€


subir foto

-(x2) 2. oz KOOKABURRA 1993-1994 en capsula original--------64€ uds.


imagen[/QUOTE]


----------



## onzs (3 Jun 2013)

Muy buenas, por diversos motivos me veo en la necesidad de vender 3 onzas de plata que compré hace unos meses.

1 oz Ag Kookaburra 2013
1 oz Ag koala 2012
1 oz Ag koala 2013

el precio sería 75 euros las tres gastos de envío aparte.

P.D. las tres están en sus capsulas originales y en perfectísimo estado, si alguien necesita fotos no hay mas que pedirlas

Un saludo.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## jaws (9 Jun 2013)

Hola

Pongo a la venta 3 monedas de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1240€ cada una, inferior a spot o tiendas de bruselas y 2 tubos de 20 libertades 2008/2009 a 440€.

Entrega en mano en Madrid.


----------



## PUERTO14 (9 Jun 2013)

bmbnct dijo:


> y el precio es... :



el precio es de 215 euros


----------



## adimora (9 Jun 2013)

Estoy interesado en comprar:
Onza de plata brittania 2001


----------



## PUERTO14 (9 Jun 2013)

PUERTO14 dijo:


> Vendo moneda 20 francos oro coq marianne 1907.
> Perfecto estado de conservacion S.C.
> 215 EUROS.
> 
> ...




Mando fotos si estan interesados.


----------



## jaimito2 (10 Jun 2013)

Tengo algunos krugers (onzas/gold) para vender.
Si alguien está interesado me envíe un mp.


----------



## chak4l (10 Jun 2013)

A LA VENTA (actualizacion de precios):

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 73€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 105€ FOTO FOTO-2

-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 175€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 35,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 33,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Snake 2013- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 34,5€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 39,9€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Conejo 2011- 40,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 38,9 FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 38,9€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Austria Filarmonicas 2008- 23,9€ FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf (2006,2007,2010 y 2012)- 23,9€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 23,9€ RESERVADASFOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1993 - 33,9€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1995 - 33,9€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1996 - 33,9€ RESERVADAS FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 30,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 30,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 35,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2009 -46,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -38,90€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*COLECCION PRECOLOMBINA MEXICO*

1x Coleccion Azteca - Guerrero Aguila FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion del centro de Veracruz - Bajorrelieve del Tajin FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Maya - Chaac-Mool FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Olmeca - Señor de las Limas FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Teotihuacana - Disco de la Muerte FOTO FOTO-2
1x Coleccion Tolteca - Jaguar FOTO FOTO-2

La coleccion completa es en calidad satin en tamaño 1/4 de onza. +INFO AQUI
-75€- RESERVADAFOTO FOTO-2


*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Maria Teresa Taler 1780 - 28 grs- Plata 833- 20,5€ RESERVADA FOTO FOTO-2



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## junidani (10 Jun 2013)

*Lingotes 1 gramo*

Buenas tengo varios lingotes de 1 gramo de oro a la venta, para mas informacion y fotos mandarme mp y hablamos, un saludo


----------



## sauwi (10 Jun 2013)

Cambio Lunar II Dragon 2012 Privy encapsulada y en perfecto estado por britannia en mismas condiciones


----------



## bronx5 (11 Jun 2013)

Hola a todos,

Si alguien está interesado cambio mi macbook por monedas de oro y/o plata.

El ordenador lo valoro en 300€, cambio en mano en zona de Alicante o Murcia.

MacBook 13" Blanco
Core 2 Duo 2,16 Gh
3 GB RAM
500 GB de disco duro

Además entrego un maletín y cable converosr de mini-DVI a vga.

La batería que lleva no es la que venía originalmente con el ordenador, ya que se estropeó y compré una original de apple en su web hará unos 3 años que dura 2.5 hora.

La solapa derecha que une la tapa con la base tiene el desperfecto tipico con el que salieron estos macs, está pegado con pegamento, es posible que te cambien la carcasa gratis en alguna tienda oficial Apple. La otra esquina esta bien, el resto está en buen estado.

En la web mac2sell me lo tasan por 320€.

Las fotos:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2r2tp25yp8hcaab/qKlvl1QRze


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (11 Jun 2013)

Hola
Me interesa :
EUROS ESPAÑA 1997 - HOMENAJE A LA AVIACIÓN ESPAÑOLA moneda de 200 Euros
saludos


----------



## jaws (11 Jun 2013)

actualizado


----------



## jaimito2 (13 Jun 2013)

*Vengo Krugerrands*

Todavía tengo algún Kruger en venta. 
Interesados poneos en contacto mp.


----------



## angapi (13 Jun 2013)

Scouser dijo:


> Actualización de existencias y precios
> *Plata 1 oz*
> _Libertad_
> 7 x 2013 - 24,95€
> ...



hola,buenas noches 
estaria interesado en la onza de kookaburra de 2007
dime cuanto cobras de gastos de envio
un saludo
angapi


----------



## ecr20 (13 Jun 2013)

angapi dijo:


> hola,buenas noches
> estaria interesado en la onza de kookaburra de 2007
> dime cuanto cobras de gastos de envio
> un saludo
> angapi



Por favor, las ofertas se hacen por privados. No sigamos ensuciando el hilo.

Por cierto, donde pone que el usuario Scouser venda una Kookaburra de 2007? :


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

Alguien puede informarme cuanto pueden valer unas monedas de plata de 5,2 y 1 peseta de finales del XIX?
Y otras de cobre de 50 céntimos de la misma época?

Gracias

Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## oinoko (14 Jun 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Alguien puede informarme cuanto pueden valer unas monedas de plata de 5,2 y 1 peseta de finales del XIX?
> Y otras de cobre de 50 céntimos de la misma época?
> 
> Gracias
> ...




1) Este no es el hilo para eso, hay un par de hilos de numismatica, prueba por alli.
2) Para las de plata sin más datos y sin buenas fotos para saber el estado es imposible decite más de lo que vale peso de la plata.
3) La de cobre de 50 centimos ya te avanzo que si es autentica vale una fortuna, porque sería la unica de 50 centimos en cobre en cobre ( de finales del XIX) que existe en el mundo. :XX:

Esfuerzate un poquillo más....


----------



## angapi (14 Jun 2013)

pido disculpas,`soy bastante novato,creo que era el primer mensaje que enviaba
pensaba que estaba mandando un privado,pero realmente no fue asi
tambien decir que me confundi en la fecha es la de 1997
alguien me puede indicar como mandar privados
he empezado a coleccionar onzas de kookaburra y me interesa este foro
saludos y disculpas


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> 1) Este no es el hilo para eso, hay un par de hilos de numismatica, prueba por alli.
> 2) Para las de plata sin más datos y sin buenas fotos para saber el estado es imposible decite más de lo que vale peso de la plata.
> 3) La de cobre de 50 centimos ya te avanzo que si es autentica vale una fortuna, porque sería la unica de 50 centimos en cobre en cobre ( de finales del XIX) que existe en el mundo. :XX:
> 
> Esfuerzate un poquillo más....



Gracias por tu respuesta y siento haber postrador en lugar incorrecto. Las monedas de cobre estan tan sucias que no he podido leer bien.

Edito y añado que efectivamente las de cobre son de 10 céntimos.

Saludos

Enviado de meu LG-E510 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## aviador250 (18 Jun 2013)

*Vendo onzas plata Kookaburra 1990*

Vendo 2 monedas de 1 onza de plata Kookaburra 1990, con sus cápsulas originales. Precio unidad 80 euros+ gastos envío.


----------



## demokratos (18 Jun 2013)

Busco monedas de oro a cambio de k12 o filarmónicas. Escucho ofertas por mp.


----------



## Shui (18 Jun 2013)

Compro Panda 2012 1oz oro. Posiblemente también 1/2 o 1/4. Escucho ofertas.


----------



## pioner20 (18 Jun 2013)

Actualizado...


----------



## jaws (20 Jun 2013)

Hago actualización.

Tengo disponibles: 

- 3 monedas de oro 50 pesos mexicanos a 1180€

- 3 monedas de 1KG de plata, Silver Lunar OX con caja de protección de 2009 a 650€

- 2 Tubos de libertades mexicanas de 2008/2009 a 420€ cada uno.

Preferible como siempre en mano en Madrid. Si los precios oficiales varían a la baja, se modifica el precio sin problemas


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Jun 2013)

Buenas

Si alguien quiere VENDERME tubos de onzas por debajo del precio de Anlagegold (precio máximo que pagaría) que me ponga un privado especificando tipo de moneda, año, número de tubos que tiene (y de cuantas monedas cada uno).

Preferentemente Eagles o Maples, otros tipos no descartables si el precio es bueno

OJO: solo me interesan monedas en buen estado, como mucho con pátina pero en ningún caso con oxidaciones oscuras visibles.

Saludos


----------



## chak4l (24 Jun 2013)

CERRADO POR VACACIONES, VUELVO A FINALES DE AGOSTO A LA VENTA :

*MAPLE LEAF FOREVER*

-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2011- 31,9 (Caja y certificado)- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2012- 29,9 (Blister y certificado)- FOTO FOTO-2

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

-Canada 20$ Canoa 2011- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Oso polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Jubileo 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 71,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 109€ FOTO FOTO-2

-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 175€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Mexico Precolombinas Coleccion Tolteca 1998 Quetzalcoal- 34,5€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Mexico Precolombinas Coleccion Tolteca 1998 Sacerdote- 34,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
-Mexico Precolombinas Coleccion Tolteca 1998 Serpiente con Craneo- 34,5€ RESERVADA FOTO
-Mexico Precolombinas Coleccion Tolteca 1998 Jaguar- 34,5€ RESERVADAFOTO

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 35,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 33,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Snake 2013- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del dragon 2012- 39,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 38,9 FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 38,9€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Austria Filarmonicas 2008- 23,9€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2010 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2009 - 28,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 30,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 30,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 35,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2009 -46,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -38,90€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Lobo 2011- 38,5€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Grizzly 2011- 29,95€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 26,5€ 
-Canada Wildlife Alce 2012- 28,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2


*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco filarmónicas, eagles y maples a spot + 2,5€.

Un saludo


----------



## tolomeo (25 Jun 2013)

pues ahora me espero


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Jun 2013)

Buenas

Yo sigo interesado en comprar bullion a buen precio. Siempre poniendo como límite máximo el precio de anlagegold24. Tambien numismáticas. Mandar ofertas por privado.

Saludos


----------



## Sauron1972 (27 Jun 2013)

Para quien quiera diversificar (ojo, hablo de diverificar, no de hacer negocio un forero a costa del otro), ofrezco monedas de oro por monedas de plata.

Ofrezco monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro)

Querría monedas bullion de plata (12 euros, philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc)

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Desplumado (27 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de oro de una onza. Mandar mp con precios.

saludos


----------



## Sauron1972 (27 Jun 2013)

Perdón si mi frase da lugar a equívocos o malas interpretaciones.

Cuando digo hacer negocio a costa de un forero me refiero a, por ejemplo, si la actual equivalencia oro-plata es 65,20:1 ofrecer 40:1.

Cuando he puesto esa frase me refería a que, al hablar de diversificar no pretendo vender o comprar a "sobreprecio" o "por debajo de precio" con el ánimo de obtener ganancia inmediata, sino puramente diversificar y, por tanto, intercambiar cerca de la equivalencia.

De nuevo, siento que pueda dar lugar a malas interpretaciones


----------



## sstamov77 (27 Jun 2013)

Pongo en venta las siguentes monedas.
2 ud. Lunar II (Buey) - año 2009 - 40 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Tigre) - año 2010 - 55 euros/ud 
2 ud. Lunar II (Dragón) - año 2012 - 50 euros/ud 
2 ud. Lunar II (Serpiente) - año 2013 - 35 euros/ud 
2 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros/ud
1 ud. Panda - año 2011 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2009 - 48 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2008 - 48 euros
2 ud. Kookaburra - 2012 - 30 euros/ud


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Jun 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 17,70

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sstamov77 (29 Jun 2013)

Pongo en venta las siguentes monedas.
2 ud. Lunar II (Buey) - año 2009 - 40 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Tigre) - año 2010 - 55 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Dragón) - año 2012 - 50 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Serpiente) - año 2013 - 35 euros/ud
2 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros/ud
1 ud. Panda - año 2011 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2009 - 48 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2008 - 48 euros
2 ud. Kookaburra - 2012 - 30 euros/ud
Comprando me todas 10 % de descuento...


----------



## jaws (2 Jul 2013)

Actualizo de nuevo 

- 2x 1kg de plata Silver lunar OX con caja de protección de 2009

Al precio de la moneda de 1kg más barata menos el 1% en : anlagegold24


----------



## carreru (2 Jul 2013)

Compro una onza de plata en lingote de credit suisse o pamp suisse, saludos


----------



## oinoko (2 Jul 2013)

carreru dijo:


> Compro una onza de plata en lingote de credit suisse o pamp suisse, saludos



Aquí somos más de monedas, son más redondas. :


----------



## carreru (2 Jul 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Aquí somos más de monedas, son más redondas. :



Jaja, es que de monedas ni entiendo nada por eso quería lingote


----------



## Denaar (2 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes/noche:

Estoy buscando las siguientes monedas de 1 onza de plata:

Britannia

2000
2001
2005


Tambien busco la Somalia Monkey del año 2001 de 1 onza de plata.

Fotos y precios por mensaje privado

Muchas gracias


Edito y borro las que he podido conseguir. )
Muchas gracias a todos por las rapidas ofertas


----------



## pioner20 (3 Jul 2013)

Actualizado...


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Jul 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas de plata a 17,70
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Filarmonicas de plata a 18€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## alvono (5 Jul 2013)

Compro monedas de oro en Valencia (20 francos, soberanos, 25 pesetas, onzas o fracciones). Trato en mano y precio spot, solo foreros con valoraciones positivas.


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 17,70€ unidad
Lingotes oro ISTANBUL (LBMA) Fixing + 1%

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Adela (6 Jul 2013)

Lote de Tubos genéricos (made in USA) de calidad fabricados en plástico de alta resistencia y durabilidad y con un diseño óptimo para el almacenaje. Tapa con doble cierre machiembrado, lo que garantiza una perfecta conservación de las monedas a 1,10 EUR c/u. 

Tamaño disponible:
-	MEDIDAS EXTERIORES TAPA: 41,50 mm x 41,50 mm
-	ALTURA EXTERIOR: 62,00 mm
-	DIÁMETRO INTERIOR: 39,00 mm
Los tubos tienen un tamaño idóneo para monedas de 12 euros
Los portes de envío van a cargo del comprador.
Método de pago: mediante transferencia bancaria

Interesados por favor mandar mensaje privado o a dirección de e-mail: adelanrvn@gmail.com


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Jul 2013)

Cualquier tipo de moneda o lingote asi como granalla.

Tambien cambio plata /oro usado por metal bullion, 


Oficina en Pamplona

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 17,60

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Jul 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas de plata a 17,60
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



¿ Con o sin IVA Ya incluido ?


----------



## manalons (8 Jul 2013)

*Vendo Krugerrand*

Vendo un Krugerrand de 1 oz. Estado de conservación usada pero sin desperfectos. Entrega en mano en Madrid. Spot + 5%


----------



## sstamov77 (9 Jul 2013)

Pongo en venta las siguentes monedas.
2 ud. Lunar II (Buey) - año 2009 - 40 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Tigre) - año 2010 - 55 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Dragón) - año 2012 - 50 euros/ud
2 ud. Lunar II (Serpiente) - año 2013 - 35 euros/ud
2 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros/ud
1 ud. Panda - año 2011 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2012 - 35 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2009 - 48 euros
1 ud. Panda - año 2008 - 48 euros
2 ud. Kookaburra - 2012 - 30 euros/ud
Comprando me todas 15 % de descuento...


----------



## demokratos (10 Jul 2013)

...................................................................................


----------



## hazaña (10 Jul 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> COMPRO:
> 
> 25 pesetas de oro a 230 euros
> 10 francos a 98 euros.



yo también


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Jul 2013)

Compro lingotes de plata de onza madrid capital...poner precio.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> ¿ Con o sin IVA Ya incluido ?



ahora estan a 18€ pero si con iva incluido

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> ahora estan a 18€ pero si con iva incluido
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Gracias

Un gran precio la verdad


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 18,25€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Jul 2013)

OFERTA:

*ORO, monedas de 1/4 de oz Maple Leaf *perfectas en fundas de plastico precintadas varios años 

x 1= 270 uds
x 4= 265 uds


sube fotos


share image


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Jul 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> OFERTA:
> 
> *ORO, monedas de 1/4 de oz Maple Leaf *perfectas en fundas de plastico precintadas varios años
> 
> ...



Preciosas.


----------



## GoldenPlayer (14 Jul 2013)

Busco monedas de plata 1oz. Filarmónicas, Maple Leaf.

Algún Panda del 2013 también.

Quiero empezar poco a poco, y no he encontrado ninguna web donde poder comprar cantidades pequeñas.

MP con ofertas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Jul 2013)

GoldenPlayer dijo:


> Busco monedas de plata 1oz. Filarmónicas, Maple Leaf.
> 
> Algún Panda del 2013 también.
> 
> ...



Mira en oro direct tienen tiendas fisicas y gran pagina Web. Carete pero muy serios, yo compro unidades de cualquier moneda


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Jul 2013)

:8:


Denaar dijo:


> Hay muchos foreros con mucha experiencia, que pueden satisfacer tus necesidades en cuanto a onzas de plata se refiere. Y la diferencia en precios no es tanta.
> 
> Echale un ojo a este hilo y verás como para empezar tienes de sobra con los foreros que venden



Muy correcto hay foreros que te las venderán mas baratas fijo.


----------



## lufelepe (15 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Googlea aurinum.de



No me deja pagar con PayPal, me da error,es una compra de 330€,es la primera vez que me pasa,creo que voy a desistir 

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Jul 2013)

filarmonicas de plata a 28.5€ 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Jul 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Hay muchos foreros con mucha experiencia, que pueden satisfacer tus necesidades en cuanto a onzas de plata se refiere. Y la diferencia en precios no es tanta.
> 
> Echale un ojo a este hilo y verás como para empezar tienes de sobra con los foreros que venden





Inversionoro dijo:


> filarmonicas de plata a 28.5€
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Mi moneda en plata predilecta, pelin cara ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2013)

lufelepe dijo:


> No me deja pagar con PayPal, me da error,es una compra de 330€,es la primera vez que me pasa,creo que voy a desistir





Gol D. Roger dijo:


> No sabría decirte, yo pagué por transferencia para no pagar comisión





oro y plata forever dijo:


> Mira en oro direct tienen tiendas fisicas y gran pagina Web. Carete pero muy serios, yo compro unidades de cualquier moneda



POR FAVOR, leer el titulo del hilo, es un hilo estrictamente para ofertas de compra-venta, para comentarios, dudas y respuestas hay hilos especificos como este: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-107.html

Sin acritud...


----------



## hablando_en_plata (15 Jul 2013)

Gracias por la chincheta.

Por favor, borrar los mensajes con consultas y comentarios, gracias!!

*Actualizo cantidades:
PLATA :*


(25) 50 Francos Franceses 30gr. Ley 0,9 = 27 gr plata pura a 18€ u.
(85) 10 Francos Franceses 25gr. Ley 0,9 = 22,5 gr plata pura a 15€ u.

Monedas en muy buen estado.

Envíos a cuenta del comprador,
Fotos y demás por privado.


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata 18,2

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jaws (15 Jul 2013)

Buenas de nuevo

Añado 1 moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos. El precio de venta es al que compra -no vende- (primera columna) goldforex, no hay otra oferta más económica. Ahora mismo a 1170.

Gold Rates










1x moneda de 1KG de plata año del OX (2009) a 570€











1x moneda de 5KG de plata en tipo lingote de las Islas Cook a 2775€, precio imbatible e inferior a cualquier otra tienda o equivalente en monedas.










filarmónicas de plata de 2009 a 26.5€ o el tubo de 20 a 520€ (26€ pieza)







Todos los precios andan más bajos que en alemania.


saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Jul 2013)

*GASTOS DE ENVIO CERTIFICADO INCLUIDO*

OFERTA:

*ORO, monedas de 1/4 de oz Maple Leaf *perfectas en fundas de plastico precintadas varios años 

x 1= 270 uds
x 4= 265 uds


sube fotos


share image[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 17,75

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Arctic (19 Jul 2013)

Yo tengo interés en comprar monedas de oro, de 1 onza o de 1/2. Con entrega en mano en Madrid.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pioner20 (19 Jul 2013)

Actualizado existencias...


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas a 17,5€ 


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Jul 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas a 17,5€
> 
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



En mano, web...?


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Jul 2013)

Si vienes a Navarra en Mano. sino via mensajero.

un saludo

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## manalons (21 Jul 2013)

*Vendo 2 krugerrand de 1 onza.*

Vendo dos Krugerrand de una onza. En Madrid entrego en mano, sino envio por mensajero.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Jul 2013)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Si vienes a Navarra en Mano. sino via mensajero.
> 
> un saludo
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Muchas gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Jul 2013)

Lingotes de oro LBMA desde 100gr a 1KG a Fixing +1%


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 18€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Sauron1972 (22 Jul 2013)

Para quien quiera diversificar, sigo cambiando monedas de oro por monedas de plata.

Ofrezco monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro).

Querría monedas bullion de plata (12 euros, philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc).

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Jul 2013)

Krugerrand Oro 1060€
Filarmonicas plata 18,50€


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Baalbek (24 Jul 2013)

Se vende moneda de 200€ de valor facial de la Monnanie de Paris. 
Año 2012. 4g de oro fino 999. 
En estuche original.
Precio 215€ más envío.

También puede ser trato en mano.

Un saludo


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Jul 2013)

Vendo 50 pesos oro mexico *1200 euros * (rebajo 50 euros anterior precio)

Consultadme si quereis otro tipo de moneda (kruger panda nugget etc.) y os doy precio. Tambien medias onzas. Siempre hago buenos precios y todas mis referencias son positivas en el hilo de valoraciones

TAMBIEN TENGO A LA VENTA MONEDAS DE 12 EUROS DE PLATA EN BLISTER A 12,75, POR SI TE APETECE UN PEDIDO COMBINADO Y ASI AHORRAR CON LOS GASTOS DE ENVIO.


----------



## pioner20 (27 Jul 2013)

Actualizado...


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Jul 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 18€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## SilverAndGold (29 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos.
Un placer compartir con vosotros.

Tenemos Plata y Oro Bullion sello "Good Delivery" a precio fixing, tenemos diferentes contractos a partir de 50€ para acumulacion de oro y plata, asi como servicios de custodia y otros, si alguno tiene interes no dude en contactar..

Precio de ejemplo de ayer noche:

LINGOTE PLATA 50 GR. 999/1000	Plata	58,46
LINGOTE PLATA 100 GR. 999/1000 Plata	90,35
LINGOTE PLATA 250 GR. 999/1000 Plata	164,53
LINGOTE PLATA 500 GR. 999/1000 Plata	303,44
LINGOTE PLATA 1000 GR. 999/1000 Plata	573,97
LINGOTE ORO 5 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	197,13
LINGOTE ORO 10 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	370,93
LINGOTE ORO 20 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	708,5
LINGOTE ORO 50 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	1.710,78
LINGOTE ORO 100 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	3.395,64
LINGOTE ORO 250 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	8.407,21
LINGOTE ORO 500 GR. 999,9/1000 Oro	16.654,36


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Jul 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Un placer compartir con vosotros.
> 
> Tenemos Plata y Oro Bullion sello "Good Delivery" a precio fixing, tenemos diferentes contractos a partir de 50€ para acumulacion de oro y plata, asi como servicios de custodia y otros, si alguno tiene interes no dude en contactar..
> ...



duda...la plata iva incluido ?


----------



## SilverAndGold (30 Jul 2013)

Es PVP final, actualizamos los precios constantemente


----------



## Kid (31 Jul 2013)

_Actualizo precio y unidades_

Vendo mis restos de K12 y K20 después de completar colecciones.

15 x K12
8 x K20 
Precio *355* €

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o envío por cuenta del comprador.

Salut.


----------



## Sauron1972 (1 Ago 2013)

*Cambio oro por plata*

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por 100 monedas de 12 euros.

O también la cambio por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc). Ofertas por mp


----------



## Metal12 (1 Ago 2013)

Busco Serie Lunar I Somaliland año conejo de 39.10 mm

Contactar por MP


----------



## SilverAndGold (2 Ago 2013)

Lingotes y algunas monedas disponibles (plata + IVA):


PRECIO 
KRUGERRAND PUREZA 917/1000 ORO 1.257,94 
50 DOLARES CANADIENSES MAPLE LEAF 999/1000 1.213,47 
50 DOLARES USA AMERICAN EAGLE ORO 1.173,96 
25 PESETAS ALFONSO XII 1876-1881 283,34 
100 CORONAS AUSTRIA/HUNGRIA ORO 1.199,98 
20 FRANCOS SUIZOS "HELVETIA" 1897-1949 226,43 
20 FRANCOS FRANCESES ORO 226,43 
50 PESOS MEJICANOS ORO 1.462,88 
25 PESETAS ALFONSO XII 1881-1885 283,34 
CANADA 5 DOLLARS/MAPLE PLATA 36 
AMERICAN EAGLE ONE DOLLAR PLATA 36 
VIENNA PHILARMONIC 1,50 EURO/PLATA 36	



LINGOTE ORO 2 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	101,13 
LINGOTE ORO 5 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	194,02 
LINGOTE ORO 10 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	364,97 
LINGOTE ORO 20 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	697,02 
LINGOTE ORO 50 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	1.682,96 
LINGOTE ORO 100 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	3.340,05 
LINGOTE ORO 250 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	8.269,03 
LINGOTE ORO 500 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	16.380,14 
LINGOTE ORO 1000 GR. 999,9/1000 SEMPSA	32.509,03 
LINGOTE PLATA 50 GR. 999/1000 SEMPSA	58,34 
LINGOTE PLATA 100 GR. 999/1000 SEMPSA	90,13 
LINGOTE PLATA 250 GR. 999/1000 SEMPSA	164,09 
LINGOTE PLATA 500 GR. 999/1000 SEMPSA	302,57 
LINGOTE PLATA 1000 GR. 999/1000 SEMPSA	572,21


----------



## Tichy (2 Ago 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Lingotes y algunas monedas disponibles (plata + IVA):
> 
> 
> PRECIO
> ...



¿Cinco mensajes más arriba era precio final para la plata y ahora hay que sumarle IVA?
:8:

Por favor, no cuesta tanto ser claro con lo que se ofrece.


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Ago 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> ¿Cinco mensajes más arriba era precio final para la plata y ahora hay que sumarle IVA?
> :8:
> 
> Por favor, no cuesta tanto ser claro con lo que se ofrece.



Tampoco indica si es envio aparte o incluido... precios con un premium importante. Sale mucho mas a cuenta el andorrano o, segun lo que vayas a comprar, un vuelo a Bruselas


----------



## Arctic (2 Ago 2013)

Aquí algunos entran, sueltan unos precios totalmente fuera de mercado y en su firma se ponen publicidad de sus chiringos. En mi opinión, eso no es el espíritu del hilo y debería prohibirse.


----------



## kapandji (2 Ago 2013)

Hola, pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas:

-1 oz Britannia 2008 en funda original.------> 45 euros






-1 oz Britannia 2009.----------------------------> 42 euros






-1 oz Britannia 2011 (con roce en mejilla reina).---> 30 euros











-1 oz Britannia 2012 ------------------------------------> 33 euros
-1 oz Britannia 2013 -------------------------------------> 30 euros
-3 monedas de 12 euros año 2002 --------------------->39 euros






Comprando lote entero podemos negociar algo el precio. Gastos de envío no incluidos.


----------



## asqueado (3 Ago 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Lingotes y algunas monedas disponibles *(plata + IVA)*:
> 
> 
> PRECIO
> ...





necho dijo:


> _
> 
> - American Silver Eagle 2013 = 19,40 EUR c/u ó *19,20 EUR* c/u (si te llevas a partir de 10 oz)
> 
> ...



_



:8::8::8: Me lo puede explicar alguien_


----------



## conde84 (3 Ago 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> :8::8::8: Me lo puede explicar alguien



Lo de necho es lo normal,lo inexplicable es lo de silverandgold,que es que ni los mas incautos de ebay compran a esos precios.


----------



## asqueado (3 Ago 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Lo de necho es lo normal,lo inexplicable es lo de silverandgold,que es que ni los mas incautos de ebay compran a esos precios.



ya, ya, muchas gracias:fiufiu:


----------



## SilverAndGold (5 Ago 2013)

Se actualiza los precios cada momento, si hay disponible mas barato es posible ya que lo normal es precio LBMA. Oro LBMA y Plata LBMA + IVA siempre esta disponible, los precios mas bajos son oportunidades del momento.

Las oportunidades se cogen rapido por eso de un dia para otro es posible que lo que exista ya solo sea LBMA y si es a una semana vista pues mas razon.


----------



## Tichy (5 Ago 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Se actualiza los precios cada momento, si hay disponible mas barato es posible ya que lo normal es precio LBMA. Oro LBMA y Plata LBMA + IVA siempre esta disponible, los precios mas bajos son oportunidades del momento.
> 
> Las oportunidades se cogen rapido por eso de un dia para otro es posible que lo que exista ya solo sea LBMA y si es a una semana vista pues mas razon.



1. Por si no se ha dado cuenta, por aquí va a encontrar pocos pardillos. Así que NO. No cuela. 36 € por una eagle no es un precio razonable ni ahora, ni hace una semana, ni hace un mes. En ningún momento.

2. Sigue sin aclarar por qué dijo a un forero unos mensajes atrás que los precios que publicaba para la plata eran finales cuando luego parece que hay que añadir IVA. Si se equivocó, dígalo, presente excusas y no pasa nada. Pero si intenta salir por la tangente con un par de frases hechas ("oportunidades del momento", en fin,...), lo único que va a conseguir es tirar por tierra totalmente su credibilidad.

Y perdón por ensuciar el hilo, pero es que equivocarse es admisible, pero persistir en el error como si todos los demás foreros fuéramos una pandilla de lerdos, pues como que no.


----------



## conde84 (5 Ago 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Se actualiza los precios cada momento, si hay disponible mas barato es posible ya que lo normal es precio LBMA. Oro LBMA y Plata LBMA + IVA siempre esta disponible, los precios mas bajos son oportunidades del momento.
> 
> Las oportunidades se cogen rapido por eso de un dia para otro es posible que lo que exista ya solo sea LBMA y si es a una semana vista pues mas razon.



Habra entonces que decir a los amigos de la LMBA que la plata esta a unos 19,5 dolares la onza que parece que alguien les esta engañando.


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

*Precios razonables*



Tichy dijo:


> 1. Por si no se ha dado cuenta, por aquí va a encontrar pocos pardillos. Así que NO. No cuela. 36 € por una eagle no es un precio razonable ni ahora, ni hace una semana, ni hace un mes. En ningún momento.
> 
> 2. Sigue sin aclarar por qué dijo a un forero unos mensajes atrás que los precios que publicaba para la plata eran finales cuando luego parece que hay que añadir IVA. Si se equivocó, dígalo, presente excusas y no pasa nada. Pero si intenta salir por la tangente con un par de frases hechas ("oportunidades del momento", en fin,...), lo único que va a conseguir es tirar por tierra totalmente su credibilidad.
> 
> Y perdón por ensuciar el hilo, pero es que equivocarse es admisible, pero persistir en el error como si todos los demás foreros fuéramos una pandilla de lerdos, pues como que no.



Veo que hay varios pardillo por aquí. A ver si El Andorrano, Necho y los otros 4 dealers que venden plata en España se enteran de una vez que es mucho más barato y fácil para nosotros comprar en ALEMANIA, por internet. O estos 4 dealers espabilan y bajan precios, o nos le queda más remedio que cerrar. 

*Pardillos, abrid los ojos y no compréis plata a estos aficionados.*

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 11:10 ----------




jaws dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo
> 
> Actualizo monedas
> 
> ...



¿Compras esas monedas o las vendes? Aclaración necesaria, please.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 11:16 ----------

*A todos los que vendéis silver bullion aquí, os compro pero sin factura y sin IVA. Los que estéis conforme y, por tanto, podáis ofrecerme los precios alemanes menos el 7% (lo dejamos en el 5% para que tengáis algo de beneficio), enviadme mensajes por privado, please. 

Compro grandes cantidades, no me gusta perder el tiempo por unas cuentas onzas. Gracias.*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Veo que hay varios pardillo por aquí. A ver si El Andorrano, Necho y los otros 4 dealers que venden plata en España se enteran de una vez que es mucho más barato y fácil para nosotros comprar en ALEMANIA, por internet. O estos 4 dealers espabilan y bajan precios, o nos le queda más remedio que cerrar.



Esta descalificacion general no es valida, yo he comprador centenares de monedas, tanto en tiendas alemanas online como al Andorrano y Necho, y depende mucho del momento y de la moneda el quien ofrece mejor precio.



DrMoney dijo:


> Compro grandes cantidades, no me gusta perder el tiempo por unas cuentas onzas. Gracias.[/B]



Especifica que son para ti grandes cantidades, para algunos lo son los tubos de 20, para mi lo son las monsterbox ...


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Esta descalificacion general no es valida, yo he comprador centenares de monedas, tanto en tiendas alemanas online como al Andorrano y Necho, y depende mucho del momento y de la moneda el quien ofrece mejor precio.



Los precios de la plata, independientemente del momento, son *siempre* más bajos en Alemania. Esto es así de sencillo por el IVA en la plata: 7% en legal tenders coins en Alemania, 21% en España. Si la plata en España no tuviese IVA, como en USA, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa. Que los dealers españoles espabilen y protesten por el alto IVA con el que nuestros políticos y sus familias disfrutan en Suiza. 




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Especifica que son para tí grandes cantidades, para algunos lo son los tubos de 20, para mi lo son las monsterbox ...



Para mí grandes cantidades es esto, almacenadas remotamente en cámaras de alta seguridad fuera de España of course: Mother of all Silver Unboxings... - YouTube


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Ago 2013)

Para grandes cantidades:

Monedas de Plata : Libertad México 1 Oz 2013 (Caja)

(Creo que no hay más barato)

Sobre Necho tiene monedas sueltas con premium a muy buen precio. Los demás no lo se.

Un saludo


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Para grandes cantidades:
> 
> Monedas de Plata : Libertad México 1 Oz 2013 (Caja)
> 
> ...



La Monster Box de Libertad, incluye IVA y envío? Si es así, efectivamente, se trata de una gran oferta que ningún dealer Alemán ofrece a día de hoy. Esa oferta es sólo mejorable en las próximas semanas, cuando la plata alcance los $18/oz.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Para mí grandes cantidades es esto, almacenadas remotamente en cámaras de alta seguridad fuera de España of course: Mother of all Silver Unboxings... - YouTube



Disculpe pero a mi entender eso no es tener plata, es tener papelitos que dicen que tiene usted plata...


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Los precios de la plata, independientemente del momento, son *siempre* más bajos en Alemania. Esto es así de sencillo por el IVA en la plata: 7% en legal tenders coins en Alemania, 21% en España. Si la plata en España no tuviese IVA, como en USA, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa. Que los dealers españoles espabilen y protesten por el alto IVA con el que nuestros políticos y sus familias disfrutan en Suiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IVA incluido más 12 euros de envío. Por ahora, si sube el papel sube la moneda si baja, baja.


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> IVA incluido más 12 euros de envío. Por ahora, si sube el papel sube la moneda si baja, baja.




Excelente oferta. Alguna oferta similar con otras monedas tipo Maple, ASE, Phil, Arch Noah?

Gracias


----------



## fff (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Los precios de la plata, independientemente del momento, son *siempre* más bajos en Alemania.



Ya que nos llamas pardillos, demuéstralo... aqui tienes un hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

para ponernos donde 'regalan' la plata... se agradeceria :rolleye:

Es cierto que aqui hay muy careros, pero los que has nombrado lo has hecho injustamente. Y tampoco es lo mismo comprar 20 onzas que 500.


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

fff dijo:


> Ya que nos llamas pardillos, demuéstralo... aqui tienes un hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html
> 
> ...



Sr, como bien sabrá el oro y la plata no la regalan en ningún sitio. Se trata de comprar a precio de spot + el menor premium posible. He visitado el thread que indica, y he visto alguno de mis dealers alemanes amigos, aunque hay otros que no están, y que no voy a nombrar para no perjudicar a los dealers españoles. 

A los dealers españoles ya les he dado un toque de atención para que se pongan las pilas y todos salgamos beneficiados. *No es mi intención hundir a los dealers españoles, tenemos que fomentar la actividad económica española, a pesar del alto IVA en PMs*. 

Saludos


----------



## Denaar (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Veo que hay varios pardillo por aquí. A ver si El Andorrano, Necho y los otros 4 dealers que venden plata en España se enteran de una vez que es mucho más barato y fácil para nosotros comprar en ALEMANIA, por internet. O estos 4 dealers espabilan y bajan precios, o nos le queda más remedio que cerrar.
> 
> *Pardillos, abrid los ojos y no compréis plata a estos aficionados.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Disculpe pero a mi entender eso no es tener plata, es tener papelitos que dicen que tiene usted plata...



Veo que sigues las directrices de nuestro amigo Mike Maloney: "If you don't hold it, you don't own it".


----------



## conde84 (6 Ago 2013)

En este hilo la gente no creo que venga a comprar a necho, chakal o compañia 5000 filarmonicas y 10000 libertades,aqui creo que es mas de pequeñas compras tanto en monedas con premium como sin el,cosa que con los gastos de envios de las tiendas alemanas sale saliendo mas caro.

Si quiero comprarme 3 kookaburras las compro aqui ya que me sale mas barato que comprarlas en alemania,asi que no llame de manera tan gratuita a la gente pardillos.


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> DrMoney dijo:
> 
> 
> > Veo que hay varios pardillo por aquí. A ver si El Andorrano, Necho y los otros 4 dealers que venden plata en España se enteran de una vez que es mucho más barato y fácil para nosotros comprar en ALEMANIA, por internet. O estos 4 dealers espabilan y bajan precios, o nos le queda más remedio que cerrar.
> ...


----------



## Denaar (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Denaar dijo:
> 
> 
> > Punto 1, que esté dado de alta en el foro hace un par de días no significa que mis conocimientos económicos sobre el mercado de la plata sean reducidos, que haya comprado menos plata, o que tenga poca experiencia en los mercados internacionales de PMs.
> ...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Ago 2013)

Despues de llamarnos pardillos y hacer una generalizacion falsa, le informo de su error, pero usted se reafirma:



DrMoney dijo:


> Los precios de la plata, independientemente del momento, son *siempre* más bajos en Alemania. Esto es así de sencillo por el IVA en la plata: 7% en legal tenders coins en Alemania, 21% en España. Si la plata en España no tuviese IVA, como en USA, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa. Que los dealers españoles espabilen y protesten por el alto IVA con el que nuestros políticos y sus familias disfrutan en Suiza.



Curiosamente, los hechos me dan la razon:



DrMoney dijo:


> La Monster Box de Libertad, incluye IVA y envío? Si es así, efectivamente, se trata de una gran oferta que ningún dealer Alemán ofrece a día de hoy. Esa oferta es sólo mejorable en las próximas semanas, cuando la plata alcance los $18/oz.



Y usted da palmas de alegria:



DrMoney dijo:


> Excelente oferta. Alguna oferta similar con otras monedas tipo Maple, ASE, Phil, Arch Noah?



Pero en lugar de reconocer el error, distorsiona los hechos ante el comenario de fff... Asi que aquí es cuando recoge su owned y su participacion en el foro empieza con credibilidad negativa. Cuanta humildad falta por el mundo...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Veo que sigues las directrices de nuestro amigo Mike Maloney: "If you don't hold it, you don't own it".



Lo único que sigo es al sentido común...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (6 Ago 2013)

Hola.
A mi todo lo que sean precios económicos me parece estupendo. Si alguien me puede enviar a casa las monedas de plata mas barato que el Andorrano, con la misma seguridad y confianza me parece genial.

Comprar dos monsterbox en Alemania (por ejemplo), ¿sale mas barato que comprarselo al Andorrano??. ¿Dónde?
De todos modos, El Andorrano funciona bien, es conocido, te da seguridad y confianza. No digo que los demás no sean iguales, pero yo no los conozco...
Coininvestdirect funciona muy bien con Oro; con lo de la plata "pocho"
un saludo


----------



## DrMoney (6 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Despues de llamarnos pardillos y hacer una generalizacion falsa, le informo de su error, pero usted se reafirma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que es usted un buen estudiante y me halaga que revise y escudriñe todas las palabras de mis comentarios. ¿No tiene algo más productivo que hacer?

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 15:19 ----------




Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Hola.
> A mi todo lo que sean precios económicos me parece estupendo. Si alguien me puede enviar a casa las monedas de plata mas barato que el Andorrano, con la misma seguridad y confianza me parece genial.
> 
> Comprar dos monsterbox en Alemania (por ejemplo), ¿sale mas barato que comprarselo al Andorrano??. ¿Dónde?
> ...



A todos nos interesan precios económicos y competitivos. Y si los dealers españoles son capaces de amoldarse a nuestras necesidades, yo seré el primero en dejar de comprar a los alemanes, y alentar y concienciar para que compremos a los dealers españoles. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## jaws (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> ¿Compras esas monedas o las vendes? Aclaración necesaria, please.





Vendo .


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Ago 2013)

DrMoney dijo:


> Veo que es usted un buen estudiante y me halaga que revise y escudriñe todas las palabras de mis comentarios. ¿No tiene algo más productivo que hacer?



Escudriñar? Se le llama seguir una conversacion, pero supongo que cuando se miente mas que habla el concepto de coherencia debe ser demasiado elevado. Mira que hay que ser mezquino para difamar, comerse un owned y no bajarse de la burra. No se preocupe, no le molestare mas, ya ha demostrado su naturaleza y sera mejor ignorar sus "aportaciones".


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Ago 2013)

Ocasion: 50 yuan.

*Panda 1/2 oz. gold 1993 Proof. * (alto valor como pieza de colección)
Mintage 2500 piezas (solo eran disponibles comprando el conjunto de piezas proof)

Certificada su autenticidad por NGC

Precio: 850€ 



subir imagenes gratis

subir fotos online

subir imagenes


----------



## oinoko (7 Ago 2013)

Bilbaino89 dijo:


> Quedaría frente a una comisaría, como la de Indautxu, (lo digo para evitar suspicacias) en caso de querer quedar para intercambio en mano. En ese caso, evidentemente, posibilidad de mirar las monedas. Gracias.



Lo de quedar delante de una comisaría creo que está mitificado. Casi te puedes buscar un problema si algún madero tontolaba piensa que estas haciendo trapis en sus narices.

Si el forero con el que quedas tiene un par de valoraciones positivas, puedes quedar en cualquier sitio, empezando por un bar.

Y si no lo conoces de nada o no te fias, creo que el mejor sitio para quedar es una *oficina de correos*. Está suficientemente vigilado con camaras y tal, para que nadie haga tonterias, y en cambio es un espacio suficientemente abierto y tolerante como para que nadie se extrañe de un intercambio de mercancias / dinero.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 12:14 ----------




necho dijo:


> - American Silver Eagle 2013 = 18,60 EUR c/u ó *18,40 EUR* c/u _(si te llevas a partir de 10 oz)_ ó *18,20 EUR* c/u _(si te llevas a partir de 20 oz)_
> - México Libertad 2013 = 18,60 EUR c/u ó *18,40 EUR* c/u _(si te llevas a partir de 10 oz)_ ó *18,20 EUR* c/u _(si te llevas a partir de 20 oz)_
> - Armenia Noah's Ark 2013 = 17,90 EUR c/u
> - Maple Leaf 2013 = 17,90 EUR c/u



El precio de estas 4 es realmente bueno...:baba:


----------



## jaws (8 Ago 2013)

Añado otra vez algo de oro a lo anterior

nuevo: - 1x moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos a 1150€, precio de compra (no venta) en bruselas

- 2 x moneda de 1KG de plata año del OX (2009)

- Tubos de 20 filarmónicas de plata de 2009 


Los precios ligeramente más baratos que en alemania, lo que tenga en ese momento Anlagegold24  menos el 1%. En Madrid puede ser en mano.


saludos


----------



## pioner20 (8 Ago 2013)

...........


----------



## Inversionoro (8 Ago 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 17.5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Pelopo (9 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos!! He estado siguiendo un poco el foro y veo que es un buen sitio para hacer compras eso si también veo que soy un "pardillo" jeje. 
Estoy interesado en comprar unas 25 onzas eagles de 2013 podéis mandarme precios por privado y comentarme como funciona el tema, muchas gracias y un saludo a todos se aprende mucho por aquí!


----------



## DrMoney (9 Ago 2013)

Pelopo dijo:


> Hola a todos!! He estado siguiendo un poco el foro y veo que es un buen sitio para hacer compras eso si también veo que soy un "pardillo" jeje.
> Estoy interesado en comprar unas 25 onzas eagles de 2013 podéis mandarme precios por privado y comentarme como funciona el tema, muchas gracias y un saludo a todos se aprende mucho por aquí!



Pasar por el estado de "pardillo" es algo normal y necesario. Con el paso del tiempo te convertirás en experto. Estamos aquí para aprender.

Me imagino que haces referencia a American Eagles (ASEs), y no Andorra Eagles. Las ASEs está bien si vives en USA, allá es la moneda más conocida. Suelen ser más caras de lo habitual y mi filosofía no me permite comprar demasiado al gobierno americano, del que nunca te puedes fiar, son los mayores mentirosos y estafadores de la historia de la humanidad. No sería raro que USA confiscara en el futuro los ASEs o hiciese alguna de las suyas... 

Si tu objetivo es la posterior venta dentro de Europa, te recomendaría que fueses a por Filarmónicas de Viena (Austria), o Arcas de Noé (Arch Noah), oficialmente de Armenia, pero fabricadas en Alemania. En Europa serán las más aceptadas y las que tendrán mayor liquidez ante posible venta futura. 

En España tienes las del Banco de España con valor facial de 12 EUR. Las mejores ante cualquier posible caída futura en el precio de la plata, ya que siempre valdrán 12 EUR mínimo, aunque el contenido de su plata esté en torno a 8-9 EUR, como es el caso actualmente.

Las Maple Leafs (hojas de arce) son las más conocidas a nivel internacional, y las únicas con plata 99.99% pura. El resto suelen ser 99.9%. El problema con las Maple Leafs es que le suelen salir milk spot (manchas) con el paso del tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Pelopo (9 Ago 2013)

Gracias por el consejo Dr money! Yo hace un año aprox comencé mi andadura con los metales y acapare milagrosamente una buena cantidad de karlillos sobre todo por la seguridad del facial pero uno va evolucionando y le aparecen nuevas inquietudes por eso estoy empezando a interesarme por onzas buillon me ha gustado mucho el consejo porque pensaba que un futuro estas serían muy fáciles de colocar aunque ahora hubiese que pagar un poco más por ellas las noas son muy bonitas y no sabía que se fabricaban en Alemania eso da más confianza las filarmónicas están mu bien de precio y también me dan tranquilidad. Pues dentro de american eagles noas o filarmónicas me parecen bien así que las más económicas serán las elegidas muchas gracias por el consejo!!!!!! Sigo abierto a que me deis precio actualizado para decidirme


----------



## el_andorrano (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos dias

Monedas de Méjico:

5 Oz Atlantes
5 Oz Cabeza Olmeca
5 Oz Pirámide del Sol
5 Oz Piedra Tizoc
5 Oz Pirámide del Tajín
5 Oz Pirámide del Castillo

Precio 150€ IVA Incluido

1 Oz El Luchador
1 Oz Jugador de Pelota (Vendida)

Precio 30€ IVA Incluido

1 Oz Máscara Proof 58€ IVA Incluido

Monedas de los estados 1 Oz plata acabado proof con portamonedas:

Baja California Sur, Baja California, Campeche, Chihuahua, Colima, Distrito Federal, Durango, Guanajuato, Guerrero, Jalisco, Mexico, Michoacan, Morelos, Nayarit, Nuevo Leon, Oaxaca, Puebla, Queretaro, Quintana Roo, San Luis de potosi, Sinaloa, Sonora, Tabasco, Tamaulipas, Tlaxcala, Veracruz, Yucatan, Zacatecas.

Precio 58€ IVA Incluido


----------



## apeche2000 (12 Ago 2013)

En venta

50 pesos oro mexico: 1250 euros
Krugerrand: 1050 euros
Otros tipos de moneda: consultar disponibilidad

Tengo numerosas referencias en el hilo de valoraciones, todas positivas


----------



## Hastur (13 Ago 2013)

Me interesa comprar algunos soberanos pre 1937.


Si alguien tiene me diga fechas, estado y precio.


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Ago 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 18€

Venta de lingotes de oro lbma posibilidad de cambio por chatarra de oro

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (19 Ago 2013)

A LA VENTA :

*MAPLE LEAF FOREVER*

-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2011- 31,9 (Caja y certificado)- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2012- 29,9 (Blister y certificado)- FOTO FOTO-2

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

-Canada 20$ Canoa 2011- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Oso polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Jubileo 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 71,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 109€ FOTO FOTO-2

-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 175€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 35,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 33,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Snake 2013- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del dragon 2012- 39,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 38,9 FOTO
-Canada Maple Leaf Gilded- 38,9€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Austria Filarmonicas 2008- 23,9€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2010 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2009 - 28,5€ RESERVADO FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5 FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 30,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 35,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2009 -46,90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -38,90€ RESERVADOFOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Lobo 2011- 38,5€ RESERVADO FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Grizzly 2011- 29,95€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 26,5€ RESERVADO
-Canada Wildlife Alce 2012- 28,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2


*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS*

1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
1x Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal, moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## jaws (19 Ago 2013)

actualizado abajo


----------



## Sauron1972 (19 Ago 2013)

*Oro por plata*

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por 100 monedas de 12 euros.

O también la cambio por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc). Ofertas por mp


----------



## pioner20 (23 Ago 2013)

...........


----------



## Amadoresquiu (23 Ago 2013)

Una duda... por qué la gente dice de comprar plata en Alemania, cuando aquí está por ejemplo el ANdorrano vendiendo más barato?..... me pierdo algo?


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ago 2013)

Amadoresquiu dijo:


> Una duda... por qué la gente dice de comprar plata en Alemania, cuando aquí está por ejemplo el ANdorrano vendiendo más barato?..... me pierdo algo?



Alemania 7 Por ciento de IVA en Plata, España 21. Tienen una moneda en Alemania Arca de Noe muy rentable la onza...


----------



## mk73 (23 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Alemania 7 Por ciento de IVA en Plata, España 21. Tienen una moneda en Alemania Arca de Noe muy rentable la onza...



eso se termina pronto pues para el 2014 Alemania subira el IVA al 21; o sea q se pondran algo mas caras; 

tambien la filarmonica sale rentable y barata


----------



## Amadoresquiu (23 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Alemania 7 Por ciento de IVA en Plata, España 21. Tienen una moneda en Alemania Arca de Noe muy rentable la onza...



Pero si sacas cuentas con IVA + envio sigue saliendo mas barato en el Andorrano.... Al menos con las onzas de plata sin y con poco premium...


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (23 Ago 2013)

Amadoresquiu dijo:


> Pero si sacas cuentas con IVA + envio sigue saliendo mas barato en el Andorrano.... Al menos con las onzas de plata sin y con poco premium...



Lo que pasa es que el andorrano no vende onzas sueltas, por eso hay que recurrir a los teutones.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (23 Ago 2013)

Caballeros, hoy mismo les han recordado en letra cuerpo 86 y llamativo color rojo que este es un foro únicamente de compra-venta.

Atengámonos al carácter del hilo y en todo caso abran uno para discutir otros temas.

Espero que no haya ninguna réplica a esta entrada en este hilo a menos que sea para ofrecerme unas onzas de Ag a un precio soberbio como agradecimiento al aviso


----------



## Amadoresquiu (23 Ago 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Caballeros, hoy mismo les han recordado en letra cuerpo 86 y llamativo color rojo que este es un foro únicamente de compra-venta.
> 
> Atengámonos al carácter del hilo y en todo caso abran uno para discutir otros temas.
> 
> Espero que no haya ninguna réplica a esta entrada en este hilo a menos que sea para ofrecerme unas onzas de Ag a un precio soberbio como agradecimiento al aviso



ok!!!, perdón...


----------



## buscoplata (24 Ago 2013)

maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el andorrano no vende onzas sueltas, por eso hay que recurrir a los teutones.



Y no se dedica nadie a vender monedas sueltas en España a precios competitivos?... Hay que recurrir a Alemania?...

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 22:32 ----------




mk73 dijo:


> eso se termina pronto pues para el 2014 Alemania subira el IVA al 21; o sea q se pondran algo mas caras;
> 
> tambien la filarmonica sale rentable y barata



comprando en tubo o sueltas?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 22:33 ----------




Inversionoro dijo:


> Filarmonicas de plata a 17.5€
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



A qué precio las tienes ahora?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 22:36 ----------

Una duda?, se suelen falsificar las onzas de plata?, en caso afirmativo, cuáles son las más falsificadas?, son facilmente reconocibles?....


----------



## pioner20 (24 Ago 2013)

Y porque no planteas las dudas o cuestiones que desees fuera de este hilo que SOLO es para compra venta de metales ?

Creo que falta un moderador en esta parte del Foro... y a falta de moderador, solo la gente mas veterana deberia de NO contestar a ninguna cuestion o duda que en este hilo se planteara, fijaros donde hay que ir a mirar las ofertas de la gente que quiere vender o comprar algo.

Tanto cuesta entender que este hilo no es el indicado ni mas apropiado para plantear dudas ?

POR FAVOR, QUE NADIE REPLIQUE NI CONTESTE, PORQUE SINO NO ACABAMOS NUNCA, GRACIAS.


----------



## buscoplata (25 Ago 2013)

Pues yo creo que todo enriquece los hilos!!!!


----------



## lufelepe (25 Ago 2013)

busco onzas de plata a buen precio,si alguien tiene algo interesante que me avise,tengo un carrito de la compra lleno en alemania con unas 50 onzas,si alguien puede competir en precio...mp


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Ago 2013)

Buenos dias

En venta:

Lunar Series II Year of the Horse 1 Oz desde Spot+9,65 €

Lunar Series II Year of the Horse 1/2 Oz desde Spot+5,50 €

Kookaburra 2014 1 Oz desde Spot+5,2€

Elefante de Somalia 2014 1 Oz Spot+3,65


Un saludo


----------



## Sauron1972 (26 Ago 2013)

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por 101 monedas de 12 euros. En este momento, equivale a pagar las monedas a 12,49 así que sólo comprometo este cambio hasta mañana incluido. Pasado mañana rectificaré (o no) este canje en función de precios.

O también la cambio por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc). Ofertas por mp


----------



## El cipotecón (26 Ago 2013)

Compraría serie sobre caninos de Tuvalu.

¿Alguien me puede mejorar estos precios?

TUVALU 2010 2011 WORKING DOGS SERIE COMPLETA DE 5 MONEDAS DE PLATA EN CAJA DE LA PERTH MINT

Merçi


----------



## makokillo (26 Ago 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Compraría serie sobre caninos de Tuvalu.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede mejorar estos precios?
> 
> ...



Aqui va a ser dificil que alguien tenga para vender esa serie concreta, ten en cuenta que el 99% no se dedica a esto profesionalmente y los profesionales pues es muy dificil que dispongan de esa serie concreta por que hay tantisimas que eso seria una casualidad.
Ahora, a poco que busques por internet, seguro que las 5 monedas puedes comprarlas por 500/550 euros.


----------



## pioner20 (26 Ago 2013)

ACTUALIZADO...
Se ponen a la venta las siguientes monedas de plata de *UNA ONZA:*


***** KOOKABURRA *************************
(x1) 1 oz. año2007 en capsula original por *34,9€* ud.


Spoiler




Pulsa sobre la imagen para aumentar el tamaño



(x1) 1 Colección completa: Años 1990 hasta 2013: * Son 24 onzas. Ofertas por privado* (No se venden sueltas)


Spoiler




La del año 1990 esta en capsula redonda para su mejor conservacion, se adjunta foto maxima resolucion posible para ver su estado





***** LUNAR II *****************************
(x1) - 1 oz. año 2012 Dragón en capsula original a *43,9*€ 



Spoiler









***** KOALA *************************
(x2) - 1 oz. año2012 en capsula original por *31,9€* ud.


Spoiler








***** CHINA PANDA *************************
(x1) - 1 oz. año2011 en capsula original por *35,9€* ud.


Spoiler








***** SERIE CANADA Wildlife ****************
(x1): Se vende 1 oz. año 2012 Puma con capsula a *31,9€*


Spoiler








---------------------------------------------------------------------

Costes de envio a parte _(a elegir: por correo certificado o mensajeria)_, pudiendo entregarse en mano en Valencia.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

APROVECHO MI POST PARA RECORDAR A LA GENTE QUE... las *cuestiones y dudas* se agradecen que se expongan fuera del Hilo de Compra-Venta, este hilo es para compra-venta, respetadlo por favor... gracias.


----------



## oinoko (26 Ago 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Compraría serie sobre caninos de Tuvalu.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede mejorar estos precios?
> 
> ...



699+IVA = 845 Euros por 5 onzas pintadas con perritos........My good!!!!!

¡¡¡¡con la cantidad de cosas que se pueden comprar por ese dinero....!!!

En finssss, si tienes ganas de tirar la pasta, yo acepto donativos...

Saludos.


----------



## El cipotecón (26 Ago 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> 699+IVA = 845 Euros por 5 onzas pintadas con perritos........My good!!!!!
> 
> ¡¡¡¡con la cantidad de cosas que se pueden comprar por ese dinero....!!!
> 
> ...



Ya están comprados. Gracias a un forero desconocido y muy amable que me ha escrito un privadao y me ha dicho dónde podía conseguirlas. 

En este caso me han costado 414 euros transporte incluido. 

Hay que admitir que para ciertas cosas este foro es la leche. 

PD: soy un coleccionista puro. De hecho tengo silvers eagles, kookaburras y alguna cosa más pero sé que si no paso hambre no las voy a vender. Ahí están para el que venga. Me gusta coleccionarlas y verlas.


----------



## fran69 (26 Ago 2013)

A la Venta:
Plata.
Onzas Pandas. S/C en sus capsulas originales.

Año 2011. 30€ 6 unidades.
Año 2012 28€ 2 unidades.
Año 2013 24,50€ 7 unidades.
Portes a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Sauron1972 (27 Ago 2013)

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por 102 monedas de 12 euros. En este momento, equivale a pagar las monedas a 12,51.

Dado que parecería que la cosa se va a "mover" en Siria y puede meter volatilidad, mantengo una ecuación de canje que suponga valorar las monedas de 12 euros en torno a 12,40-12,50 euros y así no tengo que ir modificando este post cada 6 horas.

O también la cambio por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc). Ofertas por mp


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Ago 2013)

Hola

Lo 1°felicitaciones por el foro. Me leí todos los hilos interesantes. .

¿Alguien vende una filarmonica de oro 1onza?
Por MP.

Algún alma piadosa.... jeje. 
Gracias


----------



## pep007 (28 Ago 2013)

*
*
*
*
*
****************** exahurit**************
*
*
*
*


----------



## Daniel Morata (28 Ago 2013)

*NUEVO en Foro. Quiero vender una coleccion!*

Buenos días,
Me gustaría poder vender una colección de monedas de plata y no se su valor ni donde venderlas.
alguno de ustedes sabe o puede ayudarme?

Es la 1ª edición de arras reales conmemorativa del V centenario de la casa de los austrias y II de la casa de los borbones.

Son 13 monedas de plata de ley de 925. Con baño en oro de 24 kilates. Nuevas y en su estuche original. Cada moneda pesa 6,72 grs y mide 24 mm.
Dispone de certificado de autenticidad y lo tengo en su estuche original.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Daniel Morata (28 Ago 2013)

estas son las fotos de la coleccion...


----------



## Turmalina Geox 3000 (28 Ago 2013)

Intentalo por Ebay. 
Si te sirve de ayuda: 
arras reales con certificado de autenticidad nu | 29592946

Pero yo, prefiero 4 Filarmónicas de plata de 1 oz a toda esa colección......

Suerte


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2013)

Turmalina Geox 3000 dijo:


> Intentalo por Ebay.
> Si te sirve de ayuda:
> arras reales con certificado de autenticidad nu | 29592946
> 
> ...




Le has puesto un link a su propio anuncio en Todocolección. :XX:


----------



## Turmalina Geox 3000 (28 Ago 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Le has puesto un link a su propio anuncio en Todocolección. :XX:



!Si!, no me he dado cuenta Ja,ja,ja:XX:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Ago 2013)

AÑADO Y MODIFICO PRECIOS.

*SILVER:*

-*KOALA 2009* varias unidades. --------- 35€ unidad.


subir fotos gratis

-*SERIE LUNAR 1 - MONO 2004* impecable ------------80€ 
-*SERIE LUNAR 2 - CONEJO 2011* impecable ----------45€


sube fotos

-*ESTUCHES "QUINTO CENTENARIO" * años 1991 y 1992 valor facial desde 100 ptas asta 10.000 ptas cada estuche, en madera y correspondientes certificados de cada pieza. peso plata 925= 260g (* plata pura 240g*) 220€ cada estuche 


imagenes gratis

share image


-2 piezas *KOOKABURRAS* de 2 oz. cada una. ------ 62€ unidad.


imagen jpg

-*1/2 kilo Serie Lunar 1 año 2006 "PERRO*" (muy escasa,tirada de 785 piezas) -------- 595€


-*Australia Serie Lunar II año del Dragon 2012 Privy Mark "LEON"*

Precio 32.5€ uds (varias unidades)



Ocasion: 50 yuan.

*Panda 1/2 oz. gold 1993 Proof. * (alto valor como pieza de colección)
Mintage 2500 piezas (solo eran disponibles comprando el conjunto de piezas proof)

Certificada su autenticidad por NGC

Precio: 820€ (tal como me ha comentado algún otro forero se podria escuchar oferta por *esta pieza*) Pero NO ofertas absurdas, para eso esta Ebay.



subir imagenes gratis

subir fotos online

subir imagenes[/QUOTE]


----------



## buscoplata (30 Ago 2013)

Busco 2 tubos de onzas de plata (40 en total)... a poder ser filarmónicas, maples o similar... Soy de Valencia y podría recoger en mano o acepto de otras provincias asumiendo los gastos de envio...
Mandar privados... gracias!!!!


----------



## heypericles (3 Sep 2013)

*Vendo oro, 1 lingote de 50g y 2 Krugerrand, separadas o juntas*

A la *venta oro* Todo vendido







Todo vendido
1 lingote Good delivery 50g por 1754€ , este exactamente: Heraeus 50g Finegold
2 Krugerrand del 75 y el 81 por 1067€x2

Como se puede observar en la foto el lingote esta en el mismo plástico protector SELLADO en el que me lo dio la ceca alemana.

Los vendo tanto juntos como separados, la oferta en principio la mantengo solo unos días, pero iré actualizándola.

Entrega en mano en Madrid o envíos con gastos aparte. Soy muy serio y fiable, como bien se puede comprobar en el hilo de opiniones de foreros ( aquí y aqui los links no tiran bien, los mensajes están la pagina anterior a la que referencian )

Todo vendido

Ps: Tratos serios solo, abstenerse ofertas inferiores, priorizo a quien me compre el lote completo, y por supuesto acepto ofertas mayores


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes onzas de plata:

2 tubo de 25 onzas de Maple Leaf(2012) 525 euros cada 1 Lo rebajo a 500 euros cada tuboVendido uno
1 tubo de 20 onzas Silver Eagle (2012) por 450 euros Vendidas 
1 tubo de 20 onzas Filarmónicas(2012) por 425 euros Vendidas Pongo otro tubo más a la venta
30 onzas pandas Chinos (2013) por 775 euros Lo rebajo a 750 euros


Si alguien está interesado en un tubo de Elefantes de Somalia que contacte conmigo.
Interesados contactar conmigo por privado.


----------



## chak4l (4 Sep 2013)

Actualizando...


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo a la venta las siguientes onzas de plata:
> 
> 2 tubo de 25 onzas de Maple Leaf(2012) 525 euros cada 1
> 1 tubo de 20 onzas Silver Eagle (2012) por 450 euros
> ...




En otras palabras, si te compran el lote entero no haces descuento


----------



## Arraez (5 Sep 2013)

Busco colección completa Lunar II (la del año 2014 no hace falta si no se tiene aún) para compra en mano en Valencia a principios de la semana que viene.

Si hay algún interesado privado por favor, gracias.


----------



## buscoplata (6 Sep 2013)

Sigo con la compra de plata... alguien tiene tubos completos?... mandar privado... Gracias!


----------



## daguerre (7 Sep 2013)

*Compro onzas de oro*

Hola, estoy recién llegado al foro y me gustaría comprar algún KrugerRand o lingotes de entre 20 y 50 g de oro.

Si alguien tiene para vender que me contacte,

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2013)

Pongo a la venta:

1 tubo de Filarmónicas de plata del 2012 por 420 euros
1 tubo de Maples del 2012 por 535 euros

Los 2 por 940 euros


----------



## buscoplata (15 Sep 2013)

Busco tubos de 20 onzas de plata a buen precio... ofertas por MP... Thanks!!!


----------



## andion (17 Sep 2013)

Cambio colección completa Kookaburras 1 onza plata 1990-2014 por 1 onza de oro. También fracciones de onza pactando diferencia, o por soberanos de oro.


----------



## avolino (20 Sep 2013)

Caducado, gracias.


----------



## fran69 (22 Sep 2013)

A LA VENTA:
ORO: 20 Pesos Mexico, Sin Circular 1957 15 gramos ORO PURO. 500€
10 Coronas Austria, 1915 S/C 3 gramos oro puro. 100€
Portes por correo certificado, 3€.


----------



## buscoplata (23 Sep 2013)

busco tubos de 20 onzas de plata... a poder sin mucho premium... Gracias!!!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (24 Sep 2013)

*PLATA A LA VENTA :*

(25) 50 Francos Franceses 30gr. Ley 0,9 = 27 gr plata pura a 18€ u.
(85) 10 Francos Franceses 25gr. Ley 0,9 = 22,5 gr plata pura a 15€ u.

Monedas en muy buen estado.

Envíos a cuenta del comprador,
Fotos y demás por privado.


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Sep 2013)

*Soberanos*

Estoy interesado en comprar algún soberano nuevo con envío por correo. Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Sep 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata 19,10€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (25 Sep 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> a la venta:
> Oro: 20 pesos mexico, sin circular 1957 15 gramos oro puro. 500€
> 10 coronas austria, 1915 s/c 3 gramos oro puro. 100€
> portes por correo certificado, 3€.



vendidos .


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Sep 2013)

-Sobre el estuche anunciado en la pagina anterior *"SANKE 2001 PROOF"* los precios de los diferentes lotes adquiriendolo por separado son:

1º Lote: Pieza de un 1kg Proof ------------ 1.200 €

2º Lote: Pieza de 10 oz. Proof ------------ 480 €

3º Lote: Piezas de 2oz - 1oz - 1/2oz ------- 400 €

El resto de estuches se podria también tratar un cambio por alguna pieza de oro


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Sep 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 19.20€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## kapandji (28 Sep 2013)

Hola
compro monedas de 1/10 oz de oro panda de los años 2011 y 2013.
Escucho ofertas por privado.


----------



## jaws (30 Sep 2013)

Hola de nuevo

Añado a la venta 2 tubos de 20 libertades mexicanas de plata y uno de filarmónicas a 380€ cada uno.

como siempre, madrid puede ser en mano.

saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Oct 2013)

filarmoniicas de plata a 19,20€ unidad.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jaws (1 Oct 2013)

Añado también una moneda de 1kg de plata year of the ox por 590€


----------



## Sauron1972 (1 Oct 2013)

*Oro por plata*

Ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por 95 monedas de 12 euros.

Como el canje oro-plata va variando, agradezco ofertas por mp.


----------



## demokratos (1 Oct 2013)

......................................................................................


----------



## chak4l (3 Oct 2013)

A LA VENTA (MAS FOTOS POR PRIVADO):

*ORO 1/20 ONZA*

-China Panda 1994- 79€ FOTO Reservado

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

-Mexico Libertad 2013- 120€ FOTO Reservado
-Set coleccion completa Pre-Colombinas (6x 5oz) calidad BU- 765€
-China Panda 2009 Proof Caja y Coa- 395€

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Mexico Libertad 2013- 49,5 FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 59,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008- 67€ FOTO
-australia Kookaburra 2009- 67€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 71,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 175€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Vanuatu Raccoon 2013 - 240€ +INFO (entrega en 9 dias)


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-African ounces Gabun Bebes Elefantes 2013 antique finish -65€ FOTO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish- 135€ +INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)
-Fiji Year of the Snake 2013 High Relief Antique finish- 79,5€ +INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)
-Niue Islands 2013 Tigers family antique finish ultra high relief- 105€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)
-Vanuatu Raccoon 2013- 105€ +INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)
-Tanzania Serengeti wildlife 2013 Cheetah Proof- 57€ +INFO (entrega a finales de mes)
-Cook Islands Chelyabinsk Meteorit 2013 Proof- 75€ +INFO (entrega a finales de mes)


-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 35,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 33,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Snake 2013- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 39,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del dragon 2012- 39,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 38,9 FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Austria Filarmonicas 2008- 23,9€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2006 - 33,9€FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2010 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2008- 78€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 30,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 35,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,9€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -39,9€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Lobo 2011- 39,9€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Grizzly 2011- 29,95€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Alce 2012- 28,5€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ FOTO

-Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver 2009- 26€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Vanuatu Raccoon 2013- 70€ +INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)


*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS Y OTRAS MONEDAS*

-Canada 1$ Stanley Cup 1993 Proof- 19,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Premium Set 10 Yuan China 4x 1oz Año del conejo 2011 (color,proof, y formas de flor y abanico, con Coa y caja)- 480€ + INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)

-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2011- 31,9 (Caja y certificado) FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2012- 29,9 (Blister y certificado) FOTO FOTO-2

-Canada 20$ Oso polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Jubileo 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Joseph II- 29 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1979 Kaiser Joseph II- 28 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## demokratos (5 Oct 2013)

................................................................................


----------



## carlosmartinez (7 Oct 2013)

Vendo las siguientes monedas 

Serie Lunar II año 2008 ratón a 36,90€
Serie Lunar II año 2009 buey a 39,90€
Serie Lunar II año 2010 tigre a 58,70€
Serie Lunar II año 2011 conejo a 43,80€
Serie Lunar II año 2012 dragón a 55€
Serie Lunar II año 2012 dragón coloreado a 43,90€
Serie Lunar II año 2013 serpiente a 37€

kookaburra 2012 a 30,90€
kookaburra 2011 a 33€

koala 2012 a 31,90€
koala 2011 a 34,50€
koala 2009 a 33,95€
koala 2008 a 66,50€


Todas las monedas son de 1 onza, están nuevas y encapsuladas. 
Entrega en mano en Cerdanyola del Vallès


----------



## conde84 (8 Oct 2013)

Post nuevo


----------



## DenariusGold (9 Oct 2013)

Muy buenas a todos... por si a alguien le puede interesar...
Os comunico que tenemos la nueva kangaroo (1oz) de oro edicion 2014 en catalogo... Ademas este mes tenemos una oferta: los gastos de envío con UPS no superan los 8€... 

*Clic aqui para ver la moneda*... Tambien vereis un video descriptivo oficial de la Perth Mint

Por ultimo, deciros que sortearemos una moneda de una onza de plata al final de este mes... Entra en nuestra pagina facebook, hazte fan, y entratras en el sorteo... 


Un saludo. MG


----------



## fran69 (10 Oct 2013)

A la VENTA:

Oro, 1/10 oz Britania año 2007 S/C 110€
20 Pesos Mexico S/C 1957 475€.
Portes por correo certificado 3€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (10 Oct 2013)

*Editado*

Editado 

Saludos


----------



## chak4l (11 Oct 2013)

A LA VENTA (MAS FOTOS POR PRIVADO):

*MINERAL ART SERIE*

Proximamente
-Palau Mineral Art III 2011 Antique Finish Schloss Neuschwanstein - 290€ +INFO
-Palau Mineral Art IV 2012 Antique Finish Kremlin - 450€ +INFO
-Palau Mineral Art V 2013 Antique Finish Vaticano Basilica de San Pedro - 325€ +INFO 

*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

-Set coleccion completa Pre-Colombinas (6x 5oz) calidad BU- 765€ vendidas
-China Panda 2009 Proof Caja y Coa- 395€

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Mexico Libertad 2013- 49,5 FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 59,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008- 67€ FOTO
-australia Kookaburra 2009- 67€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Tigre 2010- 71,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 175€ FOTO FOTO-2


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-African ounces Gabun Bebes Elefantes 2013 antique finish -65€ RESERVADA FOTO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish- 135€ +INFO

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 35,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 33,5€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Snake 2013- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 39,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del dragon 2012- 39,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2010 Gilded- 38,9 FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Austria Filarmonica 2008- 23,9€ reservadaFOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2006 - 33,9€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2010 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2008- 78€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 30,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2009- 35,95€ FOTO

-China Panda 2008 -48,9€ reservada FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2010 -39,9€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Lobo 2011- 39,9€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Grizzly 2011- 29,95€ RESERVADOSFOTO
-Canada Wildlife Alce 2012- 28,5€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ FOTO

-Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver 2009- 26€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS Y OTRAS MONEDAS*

-Canada 1$ Stanley Cup 1993 Proof- 19,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Premium Set 10 Yuan China 4x 1oz Año del conejo 2011 (color,proof, y formas de flor y abanico, con Coa y caja)- 480€ + INFO (entrega en 9-10 dias)

-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2011- 31,9 RESERVADA (Caja y certificado) FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3
-Canada Maple Leaf forever 2012- 29,9 RESERVADA(Blister y certificado) FOTO FOTO-2

-Canada 20$ Oso polar 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Canada 20$ Jubileo 2012- 17,5€ FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Medalla Plata 1000 NÜRNBERG Taler 1978 Kaiser Franz II- 28,7 grs- Plata 1000- Acabado Proof- 20,5€ FOTO FOTO-2

Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2013)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de plata:

2 tubos de onzas de plata Filarmónicas año 2012(20 monedas en cada tubo). Precio 19 euros por onza,380 euros cada tubo.
2 tubos de onzas de plata Maple de Canada año 2012(25 monedas en cada tubo). Precio 500 euros cada tubo.
1 tubo de onzas de plata de Elefantes de Somalia del 2013(20 monedas). Precio 400 euros el tubo.
1 tubo de onzas de plata Arca de Noé año 2011(20 monedas. Precio 20 euros por onza, 400 euros el tubo.
1 tubo de onzas de plata Britanias año 2013(20 monedas). Precio 20,50 euros por onza, 430 euros el tubo.
1 tubo de onzas de plata Maple de Canadá año 2011(vienen 15 Maple del 2011 y 5 osos de Canadá del 2011). Precio 450 euros el tubo.

Interesados enviar mensaje privado por aqui o a rastreadorfinanciero@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (11 Oct 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> fran69 tienes un MP



Contestado,, eso espero, me esta fallando bastante el PC


----------



## fran69 (12 Oct 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> A la VENTA:
> 
> Oro, 1/10 oz Britania año 2007 S/C 110€
> 20 Pesos Mexico S/C 1957 475€.
> Portes por correo certificado 3€



Ambas Vendidas.


----------



## Macbeth (15 Oct 2013)

Hola,

Estoy interesado en conseguir las monedas de la serie "African Silver Ounce".
Si alguien está interesado en vender que me contacte por privado con fotos y precios.

[YOUTUBE]rmfJk8LQBUo[/YOUTUBE]

Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (15 Oct 2013)

A la venta, Tubo Filarmonicas Plata. 400€
Portes por correo certicado incluidos.


----------



## adimora (15 Oct 2013)

Scouser dijo:


> *Plata 2 oz*
> _Lunar II_
> 2013 Serpiente - 49,95€
> 2014 Caballo - 49,95€
> ...



Estoy interesado en la británia del 2001


----------



## Denaar (17 Oct 2013)

Buenas tardes

Estoy interesado en comprar 1 tubo de una de las siguientes monedas:

Filarmonica 
Noah arks
Mapple (25 unidades)
Somalia
algun otro tipo con algo de premium. 

Tengo numerosos agradecimientos de transacciones con foreros reconocidos (yo siempre comprador).
Ofertas por MP.
Forma de pago BITCOIN.


----------



## ecr20 (18 Oct 2013)

Hola,

me gustaría comprar un tubo cualquiera de las siguientes onzas de plata:

Libertades
Noah's Arks
Maples Leaf
Somalia
Andorra Eagles
Britannias

Ofertas por MP.

Gracias.


----------



## Arraez (19 Oct 2013)

Interesado en comprar la colección completa de las Lunar II series plata 1 OZ (no privy marks).

Contacto por privado, gracias.


----------



## kapandji (20 Oct 2013)

compro:
-lingote oro de 5 gramos Heraeus Kinebar.
-moneda oro 1/10 oz panda años 2011.
Ofertas por privado.
un saludo


----------



## demokratos (21 Oct 2013)

............................................................................................

Valoraciones


----------



## valdemora (22 Oct 2013)

*Vendo lote monedas oro y plata*

Pongo a la venta el siguiente lote de monedas:

1 moneda oro 50 Pesos Mexico..... 1.225 €
2 monedas oro soberano...............240 € c/u
1 moneda oro 25 pesetas.............230 €
10 onzas plata Filarmonica 2012... 20 € c/u
10 onzas plata Maple 2012...........20 € c/u


Las monedas son las de la foto. 

Entrega en mano en Valladolid o envío a cuenta del comprador.

Como todo en esta vida.......negociable.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (24 Oct 2013)

*Lunar II series*

Me interesa encontrar estas 3 monedas de la coleccion Lunar II series de 1 onza

Tiger (2010) 
Rabbit (2011)
Snake (2013)

A parte una Libertad de mexico de 1 onza del 2013 al precio mas cercano al spot.(si es de otros años tambien me vale)

Ofertas por privado, si es entrega en mano en Bilbao o cerca mejor. Si es con envio tambien ok.

Muchas gracias


----------



## conde84 (24 Oct 2013)

*NUEVOS PRECIOS REBAJADOS*


Se venden las siguientes monedas:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:105 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:54 euros.

-España,10 euros 500 aniversario del nacimiento de legazpi año 2003,PROOF:27 g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:33 euros

-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:33 euros

-España,10 euros 25 aniversario constitucion española,año 2003,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:33 euros.

Mas fotos a peticion.

Envio certificado:3,5 euros
Seguro adicional:1,5 euros por cada 50 euros.(recomendado)

Entrega en mano en Palencia.


----------



## jaws (25 Oct 2013)

Hola de nuevo

Añado 3 tubos de 20 y 1kg de plata

1x de filarmónicas de 2009
1x de libertades de 2009
1x mix, 10 libertades de 2008 y 10 de 2009

380€ cada uno

1kg year of the ox 2009

615€

saludos


----------



## ecr20 (26 Oct 2013)

jaws dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Añado 3 tubos de 20 y 1kg de plata
> 
> ...



Hola jaws, tienes un mp.

Un saludo.


----------



## fran69 (28 Oct 2013)

A la venta ORO:
Dos piezas de 50 Francos Napoleon III, EBC 14,5 gramos oro puro cada una, precio a 460 € la unidad. portes correo certificado 3€.


----------



## fran69 (28 Oct 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> a la venta oro:
> Dos piezas de 50 francos napoleon iii, ebc 14,5 gramos oro puro cada una, precio a 460 € la unidad. Portes correo certificado 3€.



reservadas:


----------



## jaws (29 Oct 2013)

Actualizo otra vez

Ahora mismo queda


1x de libertades de 2009
1x mix, 10 libertades de 2008 y 10 de 2009

380€ cada uno

1kg year of the ox 2009

615€


----------



## Tirikitrauki (30 Oct 2013)

Hola,
compro tubos de onzas de plata.
También me interesan monedas españolas de 5 ecus.
Ofertas por MP, por favor.


----------



## demokratos (30 Oct 2013)

....................................................................................................


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Oct 2013)

20 pesos mexicanos (15 gr de oro puro) 470€ + gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## chak4l (31 Oct 2013)

actualizado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2013)

chak4l dijo:


> NOVEDAD- SE ACEPTAN PAGOS CON BITCOINS (cotizacion mtgox)



Qué grande eres, joder! :Aplauso:


----------



## makokillo (1 Nov 2013)

Buenas,

Estaria interesado en comprar una coleccion completa de monedas de 12€ en perfecto estado de conservacion.

SALU2


----------



## ecr20 (1 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estaria interesado en comprar una coleccion completa de monedas de 12€ en perfecto estado de conservacion.
> 
> SALU2



Hola makokillo,

Te has equivocado de hilo. Ya hay uno especificado para tu consulta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...id-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-18.html

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

Demokratos, te he respondido a un MP y me dice que no lo puede enviar por que tienes el buzon lleno. Borra algun mensajillo de vez en cuando :fiufiu:



demokratos dijo:


> ****ESTE FIN DE SEMANA****
> 
> *Excepcionalmente entrega en mano en Barcelona*
> 
> ...


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Nov 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata a 19,40€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (3 Nov 2013)

A LA VENTA:
35 onzas de plata, todas encapsuladas.
3 eagles 2012
7 Pandas 2012
5 kokaburras 2012
9 filarmonicas 2011
2 mexico libertad 2005
2 britanias 2012
1 britannia 2011
3 ruanda 2012 (rinoceronte)
2 maple 2011 y 1988
1 arca armenia 2011
Todas con capsulas de proteccion individua, algunas son las originales y en otras genericas pero a su medida, todas impecables, ninguna con patinas ni manchas de leche.
El lote es indivisible. Precio a 20€ la unidad, 700€ el lote, mas 6 de portes por correo certificado.

Reservadas, sigo estricto orden de llegada de demandas segun primero me han llegado.


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco soberano 5 Pounds de 1984 39,9 gramos de oro 0,917 por 1300 euros 

Un saludo

VENDIDO


----------



## kapandji (5 Nov 2013)

Compro moneda 1/4 oz de oro panda.
Ofertas por privado.


----------



## demokratos (5 Nov 2013)

.................................................................................................


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2013)

Filarmonicas plata 19,40€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Cuadrada (9 Nov 2013)

VENDIDABuenos dias. vendo kookaburra 2010 30$ 1kg sc en capsula original. 
en mano, Barcelona

600€


----------



## Nerblu (13 Nov 2013)

Se presenta otro coleccionista


----------



## ramsés (14 Nov 2013)

¿Qué opináis de estas monedas?
eBay.es: tiffany en venta - Monedas y Billetes


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Nov 2013)

ORO 1 onza- Vendo Krugerrand por 990 euros o Filarmonica de viena por 995
Todos mis tratos favorables en los hilos de valoraciones.


----------



## chak4l (15 Nov 2013)

Actualizado!


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Nov 2013)

Filarmonica de plata 18,60€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## RVR60 (16 Nov 2013)

Otro nuevo inversor metalero sigue atento este hilo. Larga vida.


----------



## pep007 (16 Nov 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Otro nuevo inversor metalero sigue atento este hilo. Larga vida.



fonito nombre.

bienvenido.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Nov 2013)

ramsés dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de estas monedas?
> eBay.es: tiffany en venta - Monedas y Billetes



Similares las vende chak4l, en la misma pagina a buen precio y forero de confianza, le conozco personalmente de unos cuantos trueques.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Similares las vende chak4l, en la misma pagina a buen precio y forero de confianza, le conozco personalmente de unos cuantos trueques.



oro y plata forever: Te has de fijar en un "pequeño detalle": Tiffany... En lo personal no es un tipo de monedas que siga, pues aunque son bonitas se apartan de mi "concepción" de "moneda". Por otro lado, hay que considerar que esas Tiffany han tenido una tirada muy reducida: ¿999?

Saludos.


----------



## kapandji (17 Nov 2013)

hola,
estoy interesado en comprar la serie lunar II de 1 oz en perfecto estado, no privy marks. Mínimo años 2008,2009,2010,2011 y 2012.
Ofertas por privado
gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Nov 2013)

Filarmonica plata 18,30€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Nov 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> Me interesaria comprar este test de comprobacion rapida de monedas.Ya se que no es el sitio mas adecuado,pero he pensado que quizas los que venden monedas y material de todo tipo quizas tambien dispongan de este dispositivo.Si es asi, yo compraria uno.
> Me interesa este modelo en concreto por los 7 bullions que permite.
> 
> Gold Coin Balance



Te envío un privado.


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Nov 2013)

Lo tengo funciona bien...
Por ahora..jaja
Aunque con la frase de estudiante. ...correk privado..
Me ha asustado...
No tengo ninguna falsa para comprobar...
Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Nov 2013)

50 filarmonicas de plata a 18€ cada una 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Joseplatico (21 Nov 2013)

movido.....


----------



## fran69 (22 Nov 2013)

A la venta ORO:
1/10 Britania Sin Circular. 100€
Napoleon EBC 170€
PLATA:
Lote 30 quarters por 100€
correo certificado 3€.
saludos.

Napoleon y 1/10 britania Vendidos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> A la venta ORO:
> 1/10 Britania Sin Circular. 100€
> Napoleon EBC 170€
> PLATA:
> ...



Tienes un MP.


----------



## fran69 (23 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Tienes un MP.



Ya he contestado a todos los Mp que tenia, de todas formas comento aqui, que no tengo ningun problema de venta en mano, ademas lo prefiero, por la charlilla, el cafe y demas, he hecho muchas ventas en mano aqui en el foro, pero eso si, en Elche, que hay algunos que me insinuan sigilosamente que me desplace yo para vender 200€ 400 kilometros, y claro, como que no, joer, que hace bastante aire, pero las palmeras no se caen,, ( de momento).


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> Ya he contestado a todos los Mp que tenia, de todas formas comento aqui, que no tengo ningun problema de venta en mano, ademas lo prefiero, por la charlilla, el cafe y demas, he hecho muchas ventas en mano aqui en el foro, pero eso si, en Elche, que hay algunos que me insinuan sigilosamente que me desplace yo para vender 200€ 400 kilometros, y claro, como que no, joer, que hace bastante aire, pero las palmeras no se caen,, ( de momento).



Creo que no fue mi caso.

Saludos.


----------



## fran69 (23 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Creo que no fue mi caso.
> 
> Saludos.



No, el tuyo no, el de otros si.


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Nov 2013)

Filarmonicas plata 17,80

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## buscoplata (24 Nov 2013)

*Vendos onza sueltas*

Onzas de plata en venta:
Elefante 2014: 28€
Ruanda 2014: 31€
Koala 2014: 28€

Envío incluido... consultar precios para entrega en mano en Valencia...


----------



## bronx5 (25 Nov 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponibles dos monedas de 10 dolares 1914 "Indio" precio 550€
> 
> 
> subir gif
> ...



Me encantan, pero con la última compra que te hice ahora no puedo que si no... por cierto, ¿por qué vendes esas preciosidades????::


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Nov 2013)

Filarmonicas plata 18,10€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## hablando_en_plata (26 Nov 2013)

Tamifluparatodos, te he enviado un privado....


----------



## chak4l (28 Nov 2013)

NOVEDAD- SE ACEPTAN PAGOS CON BITCOINS Y LITECOINS(cotizacion en BTC-E)

A LA VENTA (Actualizacion de algun precio y stock)


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2009- 65€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 63,5€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 32,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del dragon 2012- 38,9€ RESERVADAFOTO

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 32,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 32,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 32,9€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 32,9€ RESERVADASFOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 30€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2012- 31€ RESERVADASFOTO


-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2008 -46,5€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ RESERVADASFOTO

-Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver Totem 2009- 26€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2

*ROUNDS O MEDALLAS Y OTRAS MONEDAS*

-Canada 20$ Oso polar 2012- 18,5€ FOTO FOTO-2

Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## bronx5 (1 Dic 2013)

fran69 dijo:


> A la venta ORO:
> 1/10 Britania Sin Circular. 100€
> Napoleon EBC 170€
> PLATA:
> ...



Fran69 tienes un MP


----------



## avolino (1 Dic 2013)

Hola,

Quisiera comprar un rollo de 20 monedas de una onza lunar II 2014 caballo, sería para enviar por Correos. Enviar oferta por privado.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Dic 2013)

filarmonicas plata 17,80€
lingote oro 5 gramos 160€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## numis (2 Dic 2013)

*Monedas a la venta*

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

*8 reales plata Imperio Español*

- Carlos IV. 1791 Méjico. F-M. Busto armado. 40 €
- Carlos IV. 1792 Méjico. F-M. Busto armado. 40 €
- Carlos IV. 1794 Méjico. F-M. Busto armado. 40 €

- Fernando VII. 1809 Méjico. J-H. Busto armado. 39 €
- Fernando VII. 1811 Méjico. H-J. Busto armado. 39 €
- Fernando VII. 1813 Méjico. J-J. Busto laureado. 39 €
- Fernando VII. 1815 Méjico. J-J. Busto laureado. 40 €
- Fernando VII. 1816 Méjico. J-J. Busto laureado. 39 €
- Fernando VII. 1820 Méjico. J-J. Busto laureado. 38 €

*Duros de plata España.*

200 unidades disponibles. Calidad BC/MBC-.

- Hasta 50 ud. 13,75 €/ud.
- Más de 50 ud. 13,50 €/ud.

*Cincuentines ESPAÑA. FNMT. 168,75 gr. Plata .925. UNC.*

Con caja de madera y cápsula.

- 1989. 10000 pesetas. Escudos España. 130 €
- 1990. 10000 pesetas. Colonizadores. 130 €
- 1992. 25 ECU. Madrid, Ciudad europea de la cultura. PROOF. 130 €

*Serie Precolombina Méjico. 5 oz. Plata 999. UNC.*

- 1992. 10000 pesos. Piedra de Tizoc. 160 €
- 1994. 10 nuevos pesos. Pirámide del Castillo. 160 €
- 1998. 10 pesos. Pirámide del Sol. 160 €

*Kookaburra Australia. Plata 999. En cápsula.*

- 1 oz. 1993. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1994. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1995. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2008. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2010. 32,75 €

- 2 oz. 1993. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1994. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1996. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1998 62 €
- 2 oz. 1999. 62 €

- 1 Kilo 1992. 625 €

*Panda China. 1 oz. Plata 999. Cápsula*

- 2001 Panda. 85 €
- 2006 Panda. 68 €

Envio fotos a los interesados. Contacto por MP o a numisbarcino@gmail.com

Entrega y pago: preferiblemente en mano en Barcelona ciudad.

También se aceptan transferencias bancarias y envío siempre a cuenta del comprador por correo certificado o mensajería. Ejemplo del coste envío certificado en sobre acolchado: 3,5 € (hasta 100 gr.).

*SI NECESITAS ALGUNA MONEDA EN CONCRETO, QUIZÁ LA PUEDA CONSEGUIR. PRESUPUESTO SIN COMPROMISO DE COMPRA.*


----------



## TONIMONTANA (2 Dic 2013)

Disponibles:

Canguros 2012----- 40€ unidad (x20)

Panda 1993 -------80€ En capsula y precinto de plastico original
<a href='http://postimg.org/image/709w2tkyx/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s28.postimg.org/709w2tkyx/IMAG0728.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0728" /></a>

Serie Lunar 1 Mono 2004-----70€
Serie Lunar 2 Conejo 2011------40€ (x2)
Koala 2009-----35€


subir foto

subir imagenes gratis


Estuches V centenario. 7 valores de 10.000 pesetas ha 100 pesetas 185€ cada uno (estuche y certificado)
<a href='http://postimg.org/image/qktkq1kd1/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s10.postimg.org/qktkq1kd1/IMAG0842.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0842" /></a><br /><br />

<a href='http://postimg.org/image/gdfmrdnit/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s10.postimg.org/gdfmrdnit/IMAG0844.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0844" /></a><br /><br />


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2013)

*PRECIOS REBAJADOS NAVIDAD*



Se venden las siguientes monedas con precios a facial en las francesas de plata:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros

-España,10 euros 25 aniversario constitucion española,año 2003,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros.

Mas fotos a peticion.


Gastos de envio a cuenta del comprador.


----------



## demokratos (4 Dic 2013)

TODO AGOTADO


Valoraciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2013)

Hola, perdonad si no es el hilo, pero tengo una pregunta:

Estoy mirando la pag del andorranojoyeria y veo que una moneda de 1kg kookaburra cuesta 537€ y un lingote del mismo peso cuesta 617€. Por que hay tanta diferencia...? Como plata de inversión es mucho mejor comprar una moneda de 1kg, no...?

Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## oinoko (4 Dic 2013)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, perdonad si no es el hilo, pero tengo una pregunta:
> 
> Estoy mirando la pag del andorranojoyeria y veo que una moneda de 1kg kookaburra cuesta 537€ y un lingote del mismo peso cuesta 617€. Por que hay tanta diferencia...? Como plata de inversión es mucho mejor comprar una moneda de 1kg, no...?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo...




Por supuesto: 
- más barata,
- más bonita,
- más difícil de falsificar,
- más penada la falsificación: aunque el valor de curso legal sea simbolico, falsificar moneda de curso legal son más años de carcel que falsificar un lingote.
- mas facilmente identificable y por tanto más facilmente vendible de particular a particular.
- Se conserva mejor gracias a la capsula de plastico que la protege de oxidaciones y rayaduras.

La verdad, yo no se como hay gente que prefiere lingotes habiendo estas monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Dic 2013)

Filarmonicas de plata 17,50€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Dic 2013)

Krugerrand oro 950€ más 13 de gastos de envio.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## C.J. (5 Dic 2013)

demokratos dijo:


> Rebajas con las bajadas del oro:
> 
> <s>Nugget australiano y Mapple canadiense 1 oz </s> *930€* (Edito: Agotadas)
> Krugerrand 1 oz *935€* (Edito: Precio actualizado)
> ...



Tienes un mp


----------



## Macbeth (6 Dic 2013)

*Slave Queen 2013*

Hola a todos,

Pongo a la venta medalla de 1 Oz. "Slave Queen 2013" de la serie Silver Bullet | Silver Shield.

Viene en acabado Proof y con estuche y Certificado de Autenticidad.

*- Precio:* 55 euros

También acepto intercambio por otras monedas de similar valor o ajustando la diferencia.

Entrega en Aranda de Duero en mano, o con gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador

*- Fotos:*


----------



## demokratos (6 Dic 2013)

...................................................................................

Valoraciones


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Dic 2013)

Krugerrand 1OZ Oro 940€
Filarmónica plata 17,4€

info@inversionoro.com

También cajas monster.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Dic 2013)

Disponibles:

Canguros 2012----- 40€ unidad (x20)

Panda 1993 -------80€ En capsula y precinto de plastico original
<a href='http://postimg.org/image/709w2tkyx/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s28.postimg.org/709w2tkyx/IMAG0728.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0728" /></a>

Serie Lunar 1 Mono 2004-----70€
Serie Lunar 2 Conejo 2011------40€ (x2)
Koala 2009-----35€


subir foto

subir imagenes gratis


Estuches V centenario. 7 valores de 10.000 pesetas ha 100 pesetas 185€ cada uno (estuche y certificado)
<a href='http://postimg.org/image/qktkq1kd1/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s10.postimg.org/qktkq1kd1/IMAG0842.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0842" /></a><br /><br />

<a href='http://postimg.org/image/gdfmrdnit/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s10.postimg.org/gdfmrdnit/IMAG0844.jpg' border='0' alt="IMAG0844" /></a><br /><br />


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> *Rounds/Medallas de 1 oz de Cobre Puro:*
> Un buen regalo de navidad (propio o a familiares) para iniciarse en la colección de metales preciosos o ampliar variedad...
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes tienes un MP.


----------



## avolino (8 Dic 2013)

Buenas,

hasta ahora solo he comprado a través de este hilo, pero ahora soy yo el vendedor, jeje.

Vendo monedas canguro en su cartulina sin abrir desde el año 1993 a 1999, son de una onza de plata pura, vendo las 7 monedas por 350 euros. Vendidas

No logro subir las imágenes, así que si alguien esta interesado se las envío por privado.

Un saludo


----------



## kapandji (10 Dic 2013)

hola, compro moneda de 1/4 , 1/10 oz de oro o lingote de oro heraeus kinebar de 5 gramos certificado y numerado.
Precio spot + 6%
gastos de envío a mi cargo
Ofertas por privado, gracias


----------



## Macbeth (10 Dic 2013)

*VENDIDA*

Hola a todos,

Pongo a la venta medalla de 1 Oz. "Slave Queen 2013" de la serie Silver Bullet | Silver Shield.

Viene en acabado Proof y con estuche y Certificado de Autenticidad.

*- Precio:* 55 euros

También acepto intercambio por otras monedas de similar valor o ajustando la diferencia.

Entrega en Aranda de Duero en mano, o con gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador

*- Fotos:*


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Dic 2013)

Hola, busco la nueva moneda de 1 Onza de plata de Uk serie Lunar 2014

Si es entrega en mano en Bilbao mejor

MP privado de precio + gasto envio a bilbao sino es en mano gracias


----------



## numis (11 Dic 2013)

Actualizo:


*Cincuentines ESPAÑA. FNMT. 168,75 gr. Plata .925. UNC.*

Con caja de madera y cápsula.

- 1989. 10000 pesetas. Escudos España. 130 € *REBAJADO A 120 €*
- 1990. 10000 pesetas. Colonizadores. 130 € * REBAJADO A 120 €*
- 1992. 25 ECU. Madrid, Ciudad europea de la cultura. PROOF. 130 € * REBAJADO A 120 €*

*Serie Precolombina Méjico. 5 oz. Plata 999. UNC.*
- 1992. 10000 pesos. Piedra de Tizoc. 160 € 
- 1994. 10 nuevos pesos. Pirámide del Castillo. 160 € *AHORA 150 €*
- 1998. 10 pesos. Pirámide del Sol. 160 € *AHORA 150 €*

*Kookaburra Australia. Plata 999. En cápsula. UNC*

- 1 oz. 1992. 29,00 € *OFERTA*
- 1 oz. 1993. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1994. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1995. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1996. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1997. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1998. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2010. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2014. 22,50 € *OFERTA*

- 2 oz. 1992. 57 € *OFERTA*
- 2 oz. 1993. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1994. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1996. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1998 62 €
- 2 oz. 1999. 62 €

- 1 Kilo 1992. 625 € *AHORA 600 €*
- 1 Kilo 1995. 625 €

*Panda China. 1 oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 1990 Panda. 70 € 
- 1997 Panda. 75 €
- 2001 Panda. 85 €
- 2002 Panda. 72 €
- 2006 Panda. 68 € * REBAJADO A 60 €*

* Koala Australia. 1oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 2009 Koala. 35 €
- 2010 Koala. 35 €
- 2011 Koala. 33 €

*LUNAR I. AUSTRALIA. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC.*

- 2003 Cabra. 1/2 onza. 45 €
- 2003 Cabra. 1 onza. 75 €
- 2003 Cabra. 2 onzas. 145 €

- 2004 Mono. 1 onza. 70 €
- 2004 Mono. 5 onzas. 245 €

-2007 Cerdo. 1 onza. 65 €

Envio fotos a los interesados. Contacto por MP o a numisbarcino@gmail.com

Entrega y pago: preferiblemente en mano en Barcelona ciudad.

También se aceptan transferencias bancarias y envío siempre a cuenta del comprador por correo certificado o mensajería. Ejemplo del coste envío certificado en sobre acolchado: 3,5 € (hasta 100 gr.).

*SI NECESITAS ALGUNA MONEDA EN CONCRETO, QUIZÁ LA PUEDA CONSEGUIR. PRESUPUESTO SIN COMPROMISO DE COMPRA.*


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Dic 2013)

Buenas. . Busco 10 pandas 2014.. plata..
Por si alguien. ... gracias compañeros. ..
Por MP

Y por si acaso..
¿Alguien tiene Buffalos de plata del 2001...?
Y ya si también hubiera Buffalo 5 centavos de níquel ...ya me caigo de culo...
Con perdón. .
Gracias compañeros


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos

Busco 10 monedas de oro de 1/10 Filarmónica del mismo año. 

Petciones por MP

Pago a elegir en BTC, LTC, Dólares o euros, pay pal.

Posibilidad en mano Madrid o Barcelona segun fechas

Sino me haría cargo de los gastos de envío.


----------



## demokratos (13 Dic 2013)

*Monedas de plata 1oz:*

Panda 2009 65€ (buscada)
Panda 2010 40€
Panda 2014 26€

Koala 2009 40€

Kookaburra 2008 45€
Kookaburra 2009 40€

Bitcoin round 25€

Filarmónica 2013 18€

*Monedas de plata 2 oz:*

<s>Lunar II Year of the Ox 75€</s>


Trato en mano o bitcoins.

Valoraciones


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2013)

*Estoy interesado en la compra de esta moneda*







*Belize 1 dolar 2002 AG Mayan King 30,94 grs KM-134*

contacto por mp gracias


----------



## avolino (15 Dic 2013)

Hola,

pongo a la venta 4 monedas de plata de 1 onza canguro de los años 1993, 1994, 1995 y 1996 en su capsula original, precio 200 euros más gastos de envío. Fotos por privado. VENDIDAS

Saludos


----------



## numis (16 Dic 2013)

EDITO:

*Sellos nuevos Correos España en euros (ideal envío cartas y paquetes)*

- Hasta 50 € +10% sellos gratis
- Hasta 100 € +12% sellos gratis
- Hasta 150 € +14% sellos gratis
- Hasta 250 € +17% sellos gratis
- Más de 250 € +20% sellos gratis
- Más de 1000 € CONSULTAR

*Serie Precolombina Méjico. 5 oz. Plata 999. UNC.*

- 1992. 10000 pesos. Piedra de Tizoc. NUEVO PRECIO 145 € 
- 1994. 10 nuevos pesos. Pirámide del Castillo. NUEVO PRECIO 145 €
- 1998. 10 pesos. Pirámide del Sol. NUEVO PRECIO 145 €

*Kookaburra Australia. Plata 999. En cápsula. UNC*

- 1 oz. 1993. 32,75 €RESERVADAS TODAS LAS KOOKAS DE UNA ONZA
- 1 oz. 1994. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1995. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1996. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1997. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1998. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1999. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2010. 32,75 €

- 2 oz. 1993. 62 € RESERVADAS TODAS LAS KOOKAS DE 2 ONZAS
- 2 oz. 1994. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1996. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1998. 62 €
- 2 oz. 1999. 62 €
- 2 oz. 2003. 64 €

- 1 Kilo 1992. 625 € AHORA 590 € RESERVADA
- 1 Kilo 1995. 625 €

*Panda China. 1 oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 1989 Panda. 70 €
- 1990 Panda. 70 € 
- 1997 Panda. 75 €
- 2000 Panda. 210 €
- 2001 Panda. 85 €
- 2002 Panda. 72 € RESERVADO, PERO OTRA UNIDAD DISPONIBLE.
- 2003 Panda. 85 €
- 2004 Panda. 80 €. GILDED-ORO VENDIDO
- 2005 Panda. 75 € COLOR
- 2006 Panda. 60 €

*Koala Australia. 1oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 2008 Koala. 80 €
- 2009 Koala. 35 € RESERVADO
- 2010 Koala. 35 € RESERVADO
- 2011 Koala. 33 € RESERVADO

*LUNAR I. AUSTRALIA. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC.*

- 2003 Cabra. 1/2 onza. 45 €
- 2003 Cabra. 1 onza. 75 €
- 2003 Cabra. 2 onzas. 145 €

- 2004 Mono. 1 onza. 70 €
- 2004 Mono. 5 onzas. 245 €

- 2007 Cerdo. 1 onza. 65 €

- 2008 Rata. 1 onza. 80 € 
- 2008 Rata. 2 onzas. 160 €

- 2009 Buey. 2 onzas. 160 €


Envio fotos a los interesados. Contacto por MP o a numisbarcino@gmail.com

Entrega y pago: preferiblemente en mano en Barcelona ciudad.

También se aceptan transferencias bancarias y envío siempre a cuenta del comprador por correo certificado o mensajería. Ejemplo del coste envío certificado en sobre acolchado: 3,5 € (hasta 100 gr.).

*SI NECESITAS ALGUNA MONEDA EN CONCRETO, QUIZÁ LA PUEDA CONSEGUIR. PRESUPUESTO SIN COMPROMISO DE COMPRA.*


----------



## olestalkyn (19 Dic 2013)

*Actualizado 13 de Enero de 2014*

*Oro a la venta*

- 1883 20 US Dollars Double Eagle Coronet Head 33,44 gr Au .900 *960 €* No disponible
- 1904 20 US Dollars Double Eagle Coronet Head 33,46 gr Au .900 *960 €* No disponible







*Plata a la venta*


- 1ª Serie 3 monedas de 20 pesos año 1977 Cuba. Precio por serie *50 €* *No disponible*
26 x 3 = 78 gr. Ag .925 SC Precio Bullion Hasta 10 colecciones disponibles












*Plata Histórica Certificada*

- Patagón 1625 Amberes Felipe IV MBC 27,8 gr ......................140 €
- 8 Reales Columnario Méjico 1740 Felipe V MBC 26,90 gr .......210 €
- 8 Reales Columnario Méjico 1754 MM real/imperial Fernando VI BC+ 26,80 gr...160 € No disponible







- 8 Reales busto Carlos III Méjico 1779 MBC ..............110 € *No disponible*
- 8 Reales busto Carlos III Méjico 1780 MBC...............110 € *No disponible*
- 8 Reales busto Carlos III Potosí 1782 MBC................120 € *No disponible*







Varios 8 reales Carlos IV y Fernando VII Méjico/Lima/Potosí/Zacatecas MBC a EBC con y sin resellos con precios desde 50 a 140 €

Fotos y todos los detalles por MP
Transacción en mano en Madrid y/o Málaga o por correo por cuenta del comprador. Aconsejo trato en mano para los 8 Reales.


----------



## numis (19 Dic 2013)

Actualizo. Esta oferta anula las anteriores:

*Sellos nuevos Correos España en euros (ideal envío cartas y paquetes)*

- Hasta 50 € +10% sellos gratis
- Hasta 100 € +12% sellos gratis
- Hasta 150 € +14% sellos gratis
- Hasta 250 € +17% sellos gratis
- Más de 250 € +20% sellos gratis
- Más de 1000 € CONSULTAR


*Kookaburra Australia. Plata 999. En cápsula. UNC*

- 1 oz. 1993. 32,75 € RESERVADAS TODAS LAS KOOKAS DE UNA ONZA 
- 1 oz. 1994. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1995. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1998. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 1999. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2010. 32,75 €
- 1 oz. 2014. 23,25 €

- 2 oz. 1992. 62,00 € RESERVADAS TODAS LAS KOOKAS DE DOS ONZAS
- 2 oz. 1993. 62,00 €
- 2 oz. 1994. 62,00 €
- 2 oz. 1995. 62,00 €


- 1 Kilo 1992. 625 € AHORA 590 € RESERVADA


*Panda China. 1 oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 1989 Panda. 70 €
- 1990 Panda. 70 €
- 1991 Panda. 85 €
- 1995 Panda. 80 € 
- 2000 Panda. 210 €
- 2001 Panda. 80 €
- 2002 Panda. 72 € RESERVADO, PERO OTRA UNIDAD DISPONIBLE.
- 2004 Panda. 75 €
- 2006 Panda. 60 €
- 2009 Panda. 50 €

*Koala Australia. 1oz. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC*

- 2008 Koala. 80 €
- 2009 Koala. 35 € RESERVADA
- 2010 Koala. 35 € RESERVADA
- 2011 Koala. 33 € RESERVADA

*LUNAR I. AUSTRALIA. Plata 999. Cápsula. UNC.*

*OFERTA: SET COMPLETO DE 12 PIEZAS DE UNA ONZA DEL CALENDARIO LUNAR I POR 925 €. INCLUYE: CONEJO, DRAGÓN, SERPIENTE, CABALLO, CABRA, MONO, GALLO, PERRO, CERDO, RATA, BUEY Y TIGRE.* Algunas piezas difíciles de conseguir.

- 1999 Conejo. 2 onzas. 165 €

- 2001 Serpiente. 2 onzas. 175 €

- 2003 Cabra. 1/2 onza. 45 €
- 2003 Cabra. 1 onza. 75 €
- 2003 Cabra. 2 onzas. 145 €

- 2004 Mono. 1 onza. 70 €
- 2004 Mono. 5 onzas. 245 €

- 2006 Perro. 1/2 onza. 45 €

- 2007 Cerdo. 1 onza. 65 €

- 2008 Rata. 1 onza. 80 € 
- 2008 Rata. 2 onzas. 160 €

- 2009 Buey. 2 onzas. 160 €

Envio fotos a los interesados. Contacto por MP o a numisbarcino@gmail.com

Entrega y pago: preferiblemente en mano en Barcelona ciudad.

También se aceptan transferencias bancarias y envío siempre a cuenta del comprador por correo certificado o mensajería. Ejemplo del coste envío certificado en sobre acolchado: 3,5 € (hasta 100 gr.).

SI NECESITAS ALGUNA MONEDA EN CONCRETO, QUIZÁ LA PUEDA CONSEGUIR. PRESUPUESTO SIN COMPROMISO DE COMPRA


----------



## hablando_en_plata (24 Dic 2013)

*Plata a la venta :*

(35) Francia 50 Francos 30 g. ley .900 
(120) Francia 10 Francos 25 g. Ley .900 
VENDIDAS


----------



## sauwi (25 Dic 2013)

Hola, busco Britannias de todos los años. Tienen que estar en perfecto estado.

Podéis enviarme ofertas a host(arroba)hostxxi.com


----------



## avolino (25 Dic 2013)

Buenas, pongo a la venta diez monedas canguro de plata de una onza en su blíster original sin abrir, precio 50 euros unidad:

2 x 1993
2 x 1994
2 x 1995
2 x 1996
2 x 1997

Envío fotos por privado a los interesados, gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.
Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (27 Dic 2013)

Buenas noches.
Compro soberanos, 20 francos suizos y franceses, dólares 20 de 10 o 5$, krugers,maples,eagles o búfalos.
Si a alguien le interesa hacerme alguna oferta por MP.
saludos


----------



## kapandji (28 Dic 2013)

Hola, compro lingote de 2 o 5 gramos de oro marca heraeus kinebar.
Ofertas por privado.
Un saludo


----------



## xecollons (29 Dic 2013)

Hola! Llevo unos meses leyendoos y por fin me he registrado. Estoy interesado en la compra de onzas de plata. Pagaría spot + 5%, preferentemente en mano Valencia y alrededores.

Saludos y feliz 2014


----------



## Kid (29 Dic 2013)

xecollons dijo:


> Hola! Llevo unos meses leyendoos y por fin me he registrado. Estoy interesado en la compra de onzas de plata. Pagaría *spot + 5%*, preferentemente en mano Valencia y alrededores.
> 
> Saludos y feliz 2014



Ahora mismo spot 14,61, por tanto 15,34 €/onza.
No esta mal tu negocio, sabiendo que el andorrano las vende a 18,30€ las más baratas.
¿Te suena una cosa que se llama IVA?
Salut


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Dic 2013)

Disponible

-Tubo 20 Filarmonicas .......... 395€ 

-Canguros 2012................... 42€

-1 kg Panda 2009................ 1500€

subirimagenes


----------



## xecollons (30 Dic 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Ahora mismo spot 14,61, por tanto 15,34 €/onza.
> No esta mal tu negocio, sabiendo que el andorrano las vende a 18,30€ las más baratas.
> ¿Te suena una cosa que se llama IVA?
> Salut



Desde el final hasta el principio ... IVA.. si que me suena...¿por?

El Andorrano; precio de compra de la mas barata, consultado en su web hoy: 14,57 €, eso si, te compra un mínimo de 20 monedas.

Salut...i força.


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Si me dices que es por que no hay...ok
Pero que andorrano tiene onzas a 14... dime cuales... que me las llevo...

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 18:31 ----------

Acabo de revisar la web del andorrano. .
Y a 14 las únicas onzas que hay..
Son si le vendes a el.. te las paga a 14.. no las vende a ese precio...
Miratelo otra vez. ..

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 18:32 ----------

Joe.. me habíais que emocionado. ..

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 18:39 ----------

O igual me he colado y hablabais de otra cosa. ..


----------



## jaws (30 Dic 2013)

Reedito lo anterior

Pongo a la venta 3 tubos de 20 filarmónicas de plata de 2009 a 390€ cada tubo. El precio bastante inferior a las tiendas alemanas.

Como siempre, puede ser en Madrid en mano.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Dic 2013)

4 X 50 pesos Mexicanos oro 1100€ moneda

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Ene 2014)

4 X 50 pesos Mexicanos 1100€ cada una

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Ene 2014)

Buenas estoy en paro..ya no bebo alcohol... y quiero seguir consiguiendo metales...
Lo sé. No os importa.. pero es la explicación de mi anuncio...

Cambio monedas de plata por botellas de Dom Perignon 2003, Johnnie Walker*Blue Label,
Johnnie Walker Black Label. Cacique 500....
Es en serio.. Mp si alguien está interesado. .
Gracias. 
Feliz Año 2014

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 19:59 ----------

Macallan. Chivas... Matusalem.


----------



## buscoplata (2 Ene 2014)

Uno que se añade a las ofertas raras... tengo teléfonos de la Marca Xiaomi, tengo los modelos Red Rice, Mi2 y Mi3... si hay algún interesado los cambiaría por onzas de plata... Los teléfonos son nuevos y tienen un año de garantía de la casa oficial... Un saludo!


----------



## makokillo (2 Ene 2014)

buscoplata dijo:


> Uno que se añade a las ofertas raras... tengo teléfonos de la Marca Xiaomi, tengo los modelos Red Rice, Mi2 y Mi3... si hay algún interesado los cambiaría por onzas de plata... Los teléfonos son nuevos y tienen un año de garantía de la casa oficial... Un saludo!




Yo te cambio el Mi3 si me lo entregas para reyes .

Es broma  supongo que lo estaran preparando junto con el mio y los otros cientos.


----------



## INimputable (2 Ene 2014)

Me parece interesante que a parte de venta también se admitan trueques, os ánimo a que pongáis más cositas a ver si me interesa algo  

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## musu19 (2 Ene 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Es un hilo de compra-venta de MP, si empezamos a meter otros articulos de por medio, sean trueques o ventas, empezará a desvirtuarse el hilo, esto no es una mercadillo o un rastro, el hilo merece una calidad en los productos que se vendan o intercambien siempre y cuando estén relacionados entre si, se pueden hacer algunas excepciones como monedas/lingotes de cobre o otros metales no preciosos, asi como accesorios o articulos relacionados con Numismática, en general cualquier objeto que sea afín al tema pero siempre en un contexto de MP.
> 
> Si uno quiere deshacerse de articulos no MP debe acudir a una web tipo 2ª mano o similar.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo, pero añado: "PODEIS ABRIR UN HILO DE INTERCAMBIO DE ONZAS POR OBJETOS" si al final, todos los madmaxistas sabemos que sera asi, cambio de oro y plata para cubrir necesidades basicas... asique por que no ir empezando.

PD: este post se borrara en 24H


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Ene 2014)

Ok..
He creado un tema..
Por si alguien quiere. .
Gracias por la idea musu19.
Asi separamos temas.. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/494216-hilo-intercambios-onzas-objetos-volviendo-a-principios.html

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 21:11 ----------


----------



## INimputable (2 Ene 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Es un hilo de compra-venta de MP, si empezamos a meter otros articulos de por medio, sean trueques o ventas, empezará a desvirtuarse el hilo, esto no es una mercadillo o un rastro, el hilo merece una calidad en los productos que se vendan o intercambien siempre y cuando estén relacionados entre si, se pueden hacer algunas excepciones como monedas/lingotes de cobre o otros metales no preciosos, asi como accesorios o articulos relacionados con Numismática, en general cualquier objeto que sea afín al tema pero siempre en un contexto de MP.
> 
> Si uno quiere deshacerse de articulos no MP debe acudir a una web tipo 2ª mano o similar.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, mejor un hilo específico de trueques. Como han dicho tarde o temprano será lo único que se podrá hacer 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Ene 2014)

Borrado. Monedas erroneas.. siento las molestias ocasionadas..
gracias. .un saludo..


----------



## sauwi (4 Ene 2014)

Vendo 

Lunar II Dragon 2012 Privy encapsulada 34€

Britannia 2013 encapsulada 34€


----------



## MrMonedas (4 Ene 2014)

¿También trueque por latunes?


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Ene 2014)

Por supuesto se admite de todo..
Pero en su hilo correspondiente. .
Creado a tal efecto..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/494216-hilo-intercambios-onzas-objetos-volviendo-a-principios.html


Un saludo y gracias. ..


----------



## avolino (4 Ene 2014)

Hola,

vendo canguros 1993 en su blíster original sin abrir, dispongo de 30 unidades, precio 50 euros unidad, fotos por privado.

Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Ene 2014)

*Monedas*

Pre-reserva de monedas:

Panda 1 kilo spot plata + 120% 
Panda 5 onzas spot plata + 160%

Un saludo


----------



## pep007 (5 Ene 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Pre-reserva de monedas:
> 
> Panda 1 kilo spot plata + 120%
> Panda 5 onzas spot plata + 160%
> ...



Jo, como está el patio, que diría Torrente.

Andorrano, querrás decir spot plata + 20%. O soy yo que me ha afectado el todo incluido cancunes...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (5 Ene 2014)

pep007 dijo:


> Jo, como está el patio, que diría Torrente.
> 
> Andorrano, querrás decir spot plata + 20%. O soy yo que me ha afectado el todo incluido cancunes...
> 
> Saludos.



Mucho me temo que el Andorrano no se equivoca,
Los pandas de 5 onzas y de 1 Kg son en un acabado proof espectacular y seguramente vendrán con cajita de madera, certificado y esas cosillas.

Son monedas para coleccionistas, no para metaleros. Como diría Delroy Lindo en "Las normas de la casa de la sidra", cada uno tiene que saber en que negocio está.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Ene 2014)

*Rounds/Medallas de 1 oz de Cobre Puro:*
Un buen regalo de navidad (propio o a familiares) para iniciarse en la colección de metales preciosos o ampliar variedad... 







*Rounds Individuales:*

1 oz x Round copper *Indian Incuse* = *6€* (Vendidos 2, *Quedan 3*)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler
















1 oz x Round copper *Indian Single* = *5€* (Vendidos 1, *Queda 1*)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler
















1 oz x Round copper *World* = *5€* (Vendidos 2, *Quedan 4*)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler
















1 oz x Round copper *Bitcoin* = *6€* (Vendidos 6, *Quedan 5*)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler

















*Rounds Series Completas:*

1 oz x *6 x Rounds* copper x *Indian Series* = *30€*
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler
















1 oz x *10 x Rounds* copper x *American Classics* = (Rebajado *40€*)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler











1 oz x *6 x Rounds* copper x *American Bills* = *20€* (VENDIDO)
_(desplegar para ver fotos)_


Spoiler












*CoinBalance: Verificador onzas de oro:*

*Calibrador-Balanza* para verificar hasta 7 tipos de onzas bullion de oro = *20€*
_(desplegar para ver detalles)_


Spoiler










Se trata de un calibrador portátil para diferenciar de una forma sencilla y rápida monedas de oro auténticas de monedas de oro falsas. Mediante la *medida del grosor, diámetro y peso* de cualquiera de las principales 7 monedas de oro de inversión (bullion gold) de 1 onza:

- *Filarmónicas* de Austria
- *Krugerrands* de Sudafrica
- *American Eagles* de USA
- *Maple Leafs* de Canada
- *Canguros* de Australia
- *Pandas* de China
- *Buffalos* de USA

En menos de 30 segundos puedes saber si una moneda cumple ls medidas y el peso correcto.

Los metales que pueden utilizarse para falsificar una moneda de oro nunca podrán imitar el tamaño y el peso al mismo tiempo. El oro es un 30% más pesado que el plomo. Así que una moneda de plomo del mismo peso sería un 30% más grande, tendría mayor diámetro o mayor grosor. Si la moneda de plomo tuviera las mismas medidas que la de oro, sería un 30% mas ligera. Por tanto, una moneda falsa no puede superar a la vez la prueba del peso, del grosor y del diámetro.

Otros metales, como el como el zinc, el cobre , el acero, o incluso la plata, son más ligeros que el plomo y mas fáciles de detectar. Solo existen dos metales más pesados que el oro: el Platino, bastante mas caro que el oro, y el Tungsteno, que debido a su fragilidad no podría utilizarse para acuñar una moneda con relieve. Por lo tanto, solo una moneda de oro auténtico puede superar las tres pruebas del verificador de monedas.

Los tres pasos para realizar la prueba son los siguientes:
1) Comprobar el grosor de la moneda en la ranura correspondiente a la moneda de oro
2) Comprobar el diámetro en el calibre correspondiente a la moneda de oro
3) Comprobar el peso - la moneda encaja en la circunferencia correspondiente, pulsar el lado opuesto de la balanza y deje de pulsar, si la moneda es de oro su peso hará que la balanza vuelva a su posición inicial.

Resultado: Si la moneda supera las tres pruebas (grosor, diámetro y peso): se trata de una moneda de oro auténtica.



_Pago mediante transferencia, foreros habituales también mediante PayPal.
Envío a parte, mediante correo certificado 3'5€ o algo mas según peso (consultar)._

Para dudas o preguntas, enviar privado, gracias!


----------



## pep007 (6 Ene 2014)

oinoko dijo:


> Mucho me temo que el Andorrano no se equivoca,
> Los pandas de 5 onzas y de 1 Kg son en un acabado proof espectacular y seguramente vendrán con cajita de madera, certificado y esas cosillas.
> 
> Son monedas para coleccionistas, no para metaleros. Como diría Delroy Lindo en "Las normas de la casa de la sidra", cada uno tiene que saber en que negocio está.
> ...



Perdonad mi ignorancia coleccionista.... Gracias.


----------



## conde84 (6 Ene 2014)

PRECIOS REBAJADOS NAVIDAD



Se venden las siguientes monedas con precios a facial en las francesas de plata:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros



Mas fotos a peticion.


----------



## 1oz (11 Ene 2014)

Hola, busco kookaburras de plata de 1 oz.de los años 1991, 1999 a 2003 (ambas incllusive), 2005 y 2008.

Tambien estoy interesado en el conejo de Somalilandia (en sus 2 variantes de tamaño).

Mensajes a olivertwist97@gmail.com


----------



## mavalcou (11 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos. Yo estoy interesado en las medallas de Silver Bullet Silver Shield. 
La Freedom de 2 onzas
Sic semper tyrannis
Molon labe
Argyraspides
Tanto en plata como en cobre.
Tambien me interesan la zombucks walker de una onza, tanto en cobre como en plata.
Un saludo.


----------



## remonster (13 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Pongo a la venta..
> 
> 
> Half Dollar Kennedy años 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013
> ...



Este es un hilo de compra-venta de monedas de oro y plata. 

Los half dollars de Kennedy sólo son de plata los de la ceca de San Francisco (y no todos). Los de Denver como el de la foto no son de plata.

Kennedy half dollar mintage figures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


También resulta extraño que no digas si son de plata ni pongas precios. Sé claro.


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Hola. Si tienes razón. . Estan son de copro nickel...Me lo explicó el andorrano hace unos dias. Como nadie se interesó ni me acordaba del anuncio. .
ahora lo quito. Y gracias por avisar...
un saludo...


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Dolar Conmemorativo moderno

1 moneda Buffalo Plata 2001













Acuñadas 500.000 monedas por orden del congreso. ..
plata 900


precio 150€ 

por Mp.. envio a cargo del comprador.
gracias

vendida


----------



## rojiblanco (13 Ene 2014)

1x 2 oz Lunar II serpiente 2013 - 54 euros.

1x 1/2 Lunar II Dragon 2012 - 19 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Serpiente 2013 - 16 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Caballo 2014 - 16 euros
1x 1/2 Koala 2013 - 15 euros.

1x Somalia 2014 - 22 euros.
1x Koala 2014 - 23,50 euros.
1x kookaburra 2014 - 24 euros.
1x China panda 2014 - 26 euros.
1x Rwanda Impala 2014 - 28 euros.
1x Luna II Caballo 2014 - 33 euros.


1x Filarmonica 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Libertad 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Maple leaf 2013 - 22 euros.
1x Arch Noa 2011 - 22,50 euros.
1x Somalia 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Fiji Taku Tortuga 2013 - 23 euros.
1x Andorra 2013 - 23 euros.
1x Kookaburra 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Koala 2013 - 28 euros.
1x Panda 2013 - 29 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife lobo 2011 - 50 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Oso 2011 - 35 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 - 34 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Puma 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife bison 2013 - 30 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Antilope 2013 - 29 euros.
1x Somaliland Dragon 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Somaliland Serpiente 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Britannia 2013 - 33 euros.
1x Britannia 2012 - 34 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2013 - 34 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2012 - 37 euros.
1x Fiji Taku Tortuga 2011 - 36 euros.
1x Tokelau serpiente 2013 - 36 euros.
1x Kazajistan Tenge 2010 leopardo - 37 euros.


Spoiler



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/9ywo.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Palau (certificado/20 gr./proof/plata 925/2.500 piezas)
1x Palau Sagrada Familia 2013 - 58 euros
1x Palau Guerreros Xian 2013 - 50 euros 


Spoiler



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/hypc.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/i36l.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Proof
1x Bielorrusia erizo 2012 ...(certificado/cristales swarovski/4000 piezas)- 80 euros


Spoiler





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Antique finish (certificado)
1x Gabon baby elefantes 2013 - 65 euros.
1x 3 oz. Congo rinoceronte 2013 - 180 euros.
1x Tokelau cocodrilo 2013 - 55 euros.
1x Tokelau serpiente 2013- 60 euros.


Spoiler





Uploaded with ImageShack.us













[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/rwwm.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]



Niue Island (certificado, caja, antique finish, cristales swarovski, 999 piezas)
1x Tigres 2013 - 105 euros
1x Zorro del desierto baby - 85 euros



Spoiler

















Madrid entrega en mano.
Fuera de Madrid gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## filibustero (15 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos;
Tengo unos cuantos euros de Ag.
De 20 y de 12 euros.
A alguíen les pueden interesar?
Gracias.


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Ene 2014)

Aqui tienes el hilo para las monedas de 20 euros.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/343303-bid-ask-monedas-20-del-bde.html


----------



## avolino (15 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes,

pongo a la venta 4 monedas canguro de plata de una onza en su blíster original sin abrir de los años 1993, 1994, 1995 y 1996, precio 195 euros incluidos gastos de envío. Fotos por privado a los interesados.

Saludos


----------



## chak4l (16 Ene 2014)

A LA VENTA 

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

- 20$ Maple Leaf 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Canoa 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Oso Polar 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Jubileo de la Reina 2012 FOTO 
- 20$ Farewell to the Penny 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Magical Reindeer 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Hockey 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Lobo 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Ballena Iceberg 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Santa Claus 2013 FOTO

Todo el Pack completo, 10 monedas de 20$ canadienses, en total 200$ canadienses, en blister y con certificados por 195€

*AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL QUARTERS*

-America the beautiful Quarters 2010 Proof - 35€ Reservados FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4 FOTO-5 FOTO-6 FOTO-7 FOTO-8
-America the beautiful Quarters 2011 Proof - 35€ ReservadosFOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3 FOTO-4 FOTO-5 FOTO-6 FOTO-7 FOTO-8

*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Libertad 2009 acabado PROOF- 60€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 65€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO
-Palau Trebol de la suerte 2014 PROOF (con un trebol real incrustado)- 25€ RESERVADOFOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 33,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar I año del Mono 2004 Gilded- 69,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Cerdo 2007 Gilded- 69,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Perro 2006 Gilded- 69,9€ FOTO 
-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012- 39,9€

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 31€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2008- 79,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO

-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2008 -46,5€ RESERVADOFOTO
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver Totem 2009- 26€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del raton 2008 color- 22,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II año del buey 2009 color- 22,9€ FOTO 
-Australia lunar II año del tigre 2010 color- 24,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 color- 19,9€ FOTO


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## oinetas (19 Ene 2014)

compro monedas 1/10 onza de oro. mandarme ofertas por privado

estaria interesado tambien en onzas de plata:

koalas 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011

lunar II serie completa

Canadian wildlife 2013 wood bison



gracias y un saludo


----------



## sauwi (20 Ene 2014)

Vendo 

Lunar II Dragon 2012 Privy encapsulada 32€

Britannia 2013 encapsulada 32€

También cambio por britannias de otros años


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Ene 2014)

Vendida vendida


----------



## joanmiro (21 Ene 2014)

Compro monedas pequeñas de oro 

Mandad ofertas por privado


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (21 Ene 2014)

Compro moneda de oro Islas Cook 1 Oz.


----------



## trasgukoke (25 Ene 2014)

Vendo 

1 Onza .999 fine Silver Belize 1 Dollar 2002, Mayan King BU

RESERVADA

















precio 38€



1 1979 CASA DE MONEDA DE MEXICO UNA ONZA TROY DE PLATA PURA*








Precio 27€
RESERVADA 1
mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..


----------



## avolino (25 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes,

pongo a la venta 5 monedas canguro de plata de una onza en su blíster original sin abrir de los años 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996 y 1997, precio 225 euros. Fotos por privado a los interesados.

Saludos


----------



## Montegrifo (26 Ene 2014)

......... .............. .............


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Ene 2014)

Hola. Por si le interesa a alguien..

Isla de Man Angel 2014 1 onza Plata *.999 BU


Year Issue: 2014
Country Origin: Isle of Man
Composition Type: Silver
Denomination: 1.00
Grade Type: BU
Condition Type: Uncirculated
Purity: 0.9990
Coin Weight: 31.1 Grams - g
Mint Name: Pobjoy Mint No PO or APO boxesT





















44€ negociables si compras otras monedas..
Interesados Mp..
un saludo..

gracias un saludo


----------



## kapandji (26 Ene 2014)

hola,
compro moneda de 20 francos suizos SC, o moneda de 1/10 oz de oro SC.
Ofertas y fotos por privado.
gracias


----------



## vicenteg (28 Ene 2014)

Compro monedas pequeñas de oro (alrededor de 1/4 onza)

Enviar Mensaje Privado.


----------



## chak4l (28 Ene 2014)

(proximamente britannias 98,99,00,01,02,03,04,05 y 07, libertad 5oz 2008)

A LA VENTA :

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

- 20$ Maple Leaf 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Canoa 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Oso Polar 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Jubileo de la Reina 2012 FOTO 
- 20$ Farewell to the Penny 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Magical Reindeer 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Hockey 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Lobo 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Ballena Iceberg 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Santa Claus 2013 FOTO

Todo el Pack completo, 10 monedas de 20$ canadienses, en total 200$ canadienses, en blister y con certificados por 195€


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Libertad 2009 acabado PROOF- 60€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2


*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 65€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 33,5€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar I año del Mono 2004 Gilded- 69,9€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Cerdo 2007 Gilded- 69,9€ RESERVADA FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Perro 2006 Gilded- 69,9€ RESERVADA FOTO 
-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012- 39,9€

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 31€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2008- 79,9€ RESERVADOFOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO

-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2011 -35,9€ FOTO

-Canada Maple Leaf Vancouver Totem 2009- 26€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II año del raton 2008 color- 22,9€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia lunar II año del buey 2009 color- 22,9€ RESERVADAFOTO 
-Australia lunar II año del tigre 2010 color- 24,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II año del conejo 2011 color- 19,9€ FOTO


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## pioner20 (29 Ene 2014)

...........


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Ene 2014)

Disponible (se modifica precios)

-Tubo 20 Filarmonicas .......... 365€ 

-Canguros 2012................... 42€

-1 kg Panda 2009................ 1500€

subirimagenes

-1 Kg Dragon "DIAMOND EYES" Proof Seririe Lunar 1 - año 2000 -------- 1290€


sube

subir fotos a internet

imagenes gratis

-1 Set SERIE LUNAR 1 SNAKE PROOFconsta de 5 piezas 1kg - 10oz. - 2oz - 1oz - 1/2oz
(estuche muy raro de conseguir) solamente se hicieron 260 set y la pieza de 10 oz solo se incluía en este set de 5 piezas. *precio. 1.780€*


subirimagenes

subir fotos

OFERTA: el Panda 1kg y Dragon 1kg --------- 2580€ (por debajo de precio de coste) También se puede estudiar oferta de algún otro conjunto.


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Ene 2014)

*A la venta*

Buenas ..
Por si a alguién le interesa..

Krugerrand 1981







Precio 990

1 Onza .999 fine Silver Belize 1 Dollar 2002, Mayan King BU
















precio 40€
RESERVADA disponibles más




1 1979 CASA DE MONEDA DE MEXICO UNA ONZA TROY DE PLATA PURA*








Precio 27€
RESERVADA 1, disponibles más




Isla de Man Angel 2014 1 onza Plata *.999 BU


Year Issue: 2014
Country Origin: Isle of Man
Composition Type: Silver
Denomination: 1.00
Grade Type: BU
Condition Type: Uncirculated
Purity: 0.9990
Coin Weight: 31.1 Grams - g
Mint Name: Pobjoy Mint No PO or APO boxesT





















45€ 


mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..


----------



## rojiblanco (30 Ene 2014)

1x 2 oz Lunar II serpiente 2013 - 54 euros.

1x 1/2 Lunar II Dragon 2012 - 19 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Serpiente 2013 - 16 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Caballo 2014 - 16 euros
1x 1/2 Koala 2013 - 15 euros.

1x Maple leaf 2014 - 19,50 euros.
1x Somalia 2014 - 21 euros.
1x Koala 2014 - 23,50 euros.
1x kookaburra 2014 - 24 euros.
1x China panda 2014 - 26 euros.
1x Rwanda Impala 2014 - 28 euros.
1x Luna II Caballo 2014 - 33 euros.


1x Filarmonica 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Libertad 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Maple leaf 2013 - 22 euros.
1x Arch Noa 2011 - 22,50 euros.
1x Somalia 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Fiji Taku Tortuga 2013 - 23 euros.
1x Andorra 2013 - 23 euros.
1x Kookaburra 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Koala 2013 - 28 euros.
1x Panda 2013 - 29 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife lobo 2011 - 50 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Oso 2011 - 35 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 - 34 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Puma 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife bison 2013 - 30 euros.
1x Canada Wildlife Antilope 2013 - 29 euros.
1x Somaliland Dragon 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Somaliland Serpiente 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Britannia 2013 - 33 euros.
1x Britannia 2012 - 34 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2013 - 34 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2012 - 37 euros.
1x Fiji Taku Tortuga 2011 - 36 euros.
1x Tokelau serpiente 2013 - 36 euros.
1x Kazajistan Tenge 2010 leopardo - 37 euros.


Spoiler



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/9ywo.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Palau (certificado/20 gr./proof/plata 925/2.500 piezas)
1x Palau Sagrada Familia 2013 - 58 euros
1x Palau Guerreros Xian 2013 - 50 euros 


Spoiler



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/hypc.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/i36l.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Proof
1x Bielorrusia erizo 2012 ...(certificado/cristales swarovski/4000 piezas)- 80 euros


Spoiler





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Antique finish (certificado)
1x Gabon baby elefantes 2013 - 65 euros.
1x 3 oz. Congo rinoceronte 2013 - 180 euros.
1x Tokelau cocodrilo 2013 - 55 euros.
1x Tokelau serpiente 2013- 60 euros.


Spoiler





Uploaded with ImageShack.us













[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/rwwm.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]



Niue Island (certificado, caja, antique finish, cristales swarovski, 999 piezas)
1x Tigres 2013 - 105 euros
1x Zorro del desierto baby - 85 euros



Spoiler

















Madrid entrega en mano.
Fuera de Madrid gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## demokratos (30 Ene 2014)

.......................................................................................


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

...................................


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Feb 2014)

*Plata*

Plata a la venta:

(10) 1 onza libertad 1985 a 25,2 € u.
(25) lote de duros de plata con estrellas a 13,5€ u.
(25) lote de duros de plata sin estrellas a 13€ u.

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa, envío a cargo del comprador. 
Fotos y mas info por privado.


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Feb 2014)

Buenas

Compro PANDA de 2006, ofertas por privado


----------



## Kruger (5 Feb 2014)

*Panda 2000*

Buenas tardes,

Compro moneda PANDA plata año 2000. Ofertas por MP.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Feb 2014)

OCASION. 5 LIBRAS una pieza con acuñación perfecta. y certificada como MS68, en Español, Mas que Flor de Cuño.

precio 1520€

share image

subir fotos online

subir fotos

sube fotos


----------



## Macbeth (9 Feb 2014)

*Sic Semper Tyrannis - SBSS Series*

*VENDIDA*

Hola a todos,

Pongo a la venta medalla de 1 Oz. "Sic Semper Tyrannis" de la serie Silver Bullet | Silver Shield.

Viene en acabado Proof y con estuche y Certificado de Autenticidad.

*- Precio:* 55 euros

También acepto intercambio por otras monedas de similar valor o ajustando la diferencia.

Entrega en Aranda de Duero en mano, o con gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador.

*- Fotos:*



Spoiler


----------



## demokratos (14 Feb 2014)

.............................................................

Valoraciones


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Buenas ..
Por si a alguién le interesa..

*Krugerrand 1 Onza Oro*




Spoiler











*Precio 1005€ *



*Filarmonica De Viena 1 Onza Oro 2013*





Spoiler











*Precio 1010€*




*Palau 2009 $1 Julius Caesar Coins Of The Roman Empire 0.9999 Gold*



Spoiler















*Precio 56€*



*Palau 2011 1$ SPQR Trajan Emperor Roman Empire*




Spoiler















*Precio 35€*




*

Años 1979 o 1980 Casa De La Moneda De Mexico 1 ONZA Troy De Plata PURA**



Spoiler











*Precio 27€*




mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## demokratos (14 Feb 2014)

............................................................................


----------



## pioner20 (15 Feb 2014)

.................


----------



## avolino (17 Feb 2014)

Buenas,

compro Ruandas Rinoceronte, enviar ofertas por privado.

Saludos


----------



## demokratos (17 Feb 2014)

.....................................................................................................


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2014)

demokratos dijo:


> *Maples canadienses 1 oz Au: 1.010€
> Nugget australiano 1 oz Au: 1.015€
> Krugerrand sudafrica 1 oz Au: 1.005€
> Tubo filarmónicas 20 x 1oz Ag: 385€
> ...



Demokratos, ¿cuánto tienes de cada?.  ¿Qué precio usas de referencia con BTC?


----------



## demokratos (18 Feb 2014)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Demokratos, ¿cuánto tienes de cada?.  ¿Qué precio usas de referencia con BTC?



Contestado por privado. 

El cambio con bitcoins a Bitstamp-3% por el momento.

Aguanto los precios hasta mañana a las 12:00 mientras esté por debajo de 980. Está subiendo bastante.


----------



## vox_borrado (18 Feb 2014)

ksdmksmdmmsmdmsmdmsmdmsmdsm


----------



## oinoko (18 Feb 2014)

vox dijo:


> (El precio se mantendrá mientras no haya subidas o bajadas superiores al 1% de la cotización)




El precio hace ya más de 10 minutos que no es valido, ha sido valido durante exactamente 37 minutos.

Cosas de novatos....


----------



## vox_borrado (19 Feb 2014)

ksdmksmdmmsmdmsmdmsmdmsmdsm


----------



## vox_borrado (20 Feb 2014)

ksdmksmdmmsmdmsmdmsmdmsmdsm


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 Feb 2014)

*Plata*

Sigue a la venta:

PLATA

(25) lote de duros de plata con estrellas a 13,5€ u.
(25) lote de duros de plata sin estrellas a 13€ u.

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa, envío a cargo del comprador. 
Fotos y mas info por privado.


----------



## Montegrifo (22 Feb 2014)

............................................


----------



## demokratos (24 Feb 2014)

.....................................................................................................


----------



## vox_borrado (24 Feb 2014)

fdgdfgdgfdgfdgfdgfdgfdgfdgfdgfdgfd


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (24 Feb 2014)

20 cosas que hacer un viernes por la noche 20 cosas que hacer un viernes por la noche - MBC Times


----------



## trasgukoke (25 Feb 2014)

Hola compañeros. .
una duda..
¿Alguien vende capsulas originales para kookaburras o koalas?
Gracias. .
un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Feb 2014)

Ocasion.

-Set de 5 piezas "SERIE LUNAR 1 *PROOF*" 1kg-10oz-2oz-1oz-1/2oz Muy raro de ver ya que solo se acuñaron 289 estuches como este y la pieza de 10oz era exclusiva para esto estuches de 5 piezas, por lo que la moneda de 10oz es la joya del estuche.
PRECIO. 1720€

subir fotos gratis

imagen

-Oro Panda 1993 1/2oz. PROOF Muy rara solamente 2500 piezas, encapsulada por NGC
PRECIO 750€ (posibilidad de Madrid en Mano)

subirimagenes


Adjunto.

- 1 oz. Panda 2004 en capsula y funda de plastico original precintada, se puede decir que esta perfecta. las fotos no la hacen justicia.
Precio 80€ * VENDIDA*

subir foto

imagen


----------



## demokratos (26 Feb 2014)

..............................................................................................


----------



## avolino (27 Feb 2014)

Buenas,

pongo a la venta las siguiente monedas de plata:

Pandas en color y con certificado de autenticidad:

1/2 onza 1997 .......65 euros 
1/2 onza 1998 .......65 euros
1 onza 1997 ..........95 euros
1 onza 1999...........95 euros
1 onza 2000 ..........245 euros

Canguros en su caja con certificado de autenticidad:

1 onza 1997........50 euros
1 onza 1998........ 53 euros (la caja presenta algunas manchas de humedad)
1 onza 1999.........53 euros
1 onza 2000.........56 euros
1 onza 2001.........56 euros

Fotos por privado, gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.

Saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Feb 2014)

Buenas ..
Por si a alguién le interesa..


*Filarmonica De Viena 1 Onza Oro 2013*





Spoiler











*Precio 1022€*




*Palau 2009 $1 Julius Caesar Coins Of The Roman Empire 0.9999 Gold*



Spoiler















*Precio 56€*



*Palau 2011 1$ SPQR Trajan Emperor Roman Empire*




Spoiler















*Precio 32€*




*

Años 1979 o 1980 Casa De La Moneda De Mexico 1 ONZA Troy De Plata PURA**



Spoiler











*Precio 27€*



*
2013 KOOKABURRA 1 Oz Proof*




Spoiler











*Precio 29€*


mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (27 Feb 2014)

*.....................*

Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 - MBC Times


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (27 Feb 2014)

Juan Andrés Ponce dijo:


> Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 - MBC Times



Por favor, este el el foro de *compra-venta entre foreros*. Entienda que estos tipos de entradas sobran, ya hay otros lugares para postearlas y es esta su segunda meada fuera de tiesto en este hilo. Veo además al comprobar sus posts que no es accidental.

Ciñámonos al título del hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## jaws (28 Feb 2014)

Hola

Pongo a la venta 3 tubos de 20 filarmónicas de plata de 2009 a 375€ unidad o 1100€ los 3 (366€)

También pongo a la venta 2 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1135€, precio inferior hasta al de compra en Bruselas u orodirect. Ambas conjuntas a 2250.

Preferencia en Madrid en mano.

saludos.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Mar 2014)

¡Llegan las rebajas de marzo!

En venta los siguientes sets de monedas de plata:

*Set nº 1 *
Fotos:


Spoiler








[/url]
sube imagenes[/IMG]
 Subido en subir imagenes
 Subido en subir imagenes


Estuche de 9 monedas *República de Panamá 1975 Proof.* 
Van con su estuche original, certificado y una caja de cartón exterior y las monedas protegidas por una funda de plástico. Precio *170 euros.*
Consta de las siguientes monedas:


Spoiler



20 Balboas Simón Bolivar 129,5 gr de plata 0,925 61mm
5 Balboas Belisario Porras 35,12 gr de plata 0,925 39 mm
1 Balboa Vasco Nuñez de Balboa 28,73 gr de plata 0,925 38,10mm
50 Centésimos Fernando de Lesseps cobre-niquel
25 Centésimos Justo Arosemena cobre-niquel
10 Centésimos Manuel Amador cobre-niquel
5 Centésimos Carlos Finlay cobre-niquel
1 Centésimo Urraca cobre-niquel
2 ½ Centésimos Victoriano Lorenzo cobre-niquel
En total son 178,85 gr de plata pura.



*Set nº 2 *
Fotos:


Spoiler








[/url]
subir foto[/IMG]
 Subido en subir imagenes


Estuche de 9 monedas *República de Panamá 1977 Proof.*
Van con su estuche original, certificado y una caja de cartón exterior y las monedas protegidas por una funda de plástico. Precio *170 euros.*
Consta de las siguientes monedas:


Spoiler



20 Balboas Vasco Nuñez de Balboa 129,5 gr de plata 0,925 61mm
5 Balboas Belisario Porras 35,12 gr de plata 0,925 39 mm
1 Balboa Vasco Nuñez de Balboa 28,73 gr de plata 0,925 38,10mm
50 Centésimos Fernando de Lesseps cobre-niquel
25 Centésimos Justo Arosemena cobre-niquel
10 Centésimos Manuel Amador cobre-niquel
5 Centésimos Carlos Finlay cobre-niquel
1 Centésimo Urraca cobre-niquel
2 ½ Centésimos Victoriano Lorenzo cobre-niquel
En total son 178,85 gr de plata pura.



*Set nº 3*
Fotos:


Spoiler




subir fotos
 Subido en subir imagenes
 Subido en subir imagenes
 Subido en subir imagenes


Estuche de 9 monedas de *Bahamas 1976 Proof*
Van con su estuche original, certificado y las monedas protegidas por una funda de plástico. Precio *80 euros.*
Consta de las siguientes monedas:


Spoiler



5 Dollars Bandera Nacional 42,12 gr de plata 0,925
2 Dollars Flamingos 29,81 gr de plata 0,925
1 Dollar Caracola 18,14 gr de plata 0,800
50 Cents Blue Marlin 10,37 gr de plata 0,800
25, 15, 10, 5 y 1 Cents cobre-níquel
En total son 89,34 gr de plata pura.



Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Aplicaría rebaja del 5% al comprar dos o los tres sets. Para más fotos o información por privado. Gracias


----------



## kapandji (1 Mar 2014)

hola, estoy interesado en comprar 6 capsulas para monedas de 1 onza de la serie lunar II, 4 para monedas de 1 onza de pandas y 6 para las monedas de oso polares de 1,5 onzas. Todas en un envio. Ofertas por privado.
Gracias


----------



## chak4l (3 Mar 2014)

Actualizado, gracias


----------



## demokratos (3 Mar 2014)

.................................................................................................


----------



## avilada (4 Mar 2014)

Buenas, Hay alguien de sevilla o alrededores por aqui? 
Estaría interesado en vender una oz: maple (1988)
precio 1000€.

edit:filarmonica vendida


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2014)

Se venden las siguientes monedas con precios a facial en las francesas de plata:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros

Envio a cargo del comprador segun tarifas de correos.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (5 Mar 2014)

Se vende lingote de un kilo de plata pura Argor- Heraeus por tan solo 600 euros.
Madrid en mano.


----------



## avilada (5 Mar 2014)

Algún metalero más en sevilla? PM 

Gracias.


----------



## demokratos (6 Mar 2014)

..................................................................................................


----------



## rsm (6 Mar 2014)

*Pandas 2014 plata*

…………………………..


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Mar 2014)

avilada dijo:


> Algún metalero más en sevilla? PM
> 
> Gracias.



Evolución precio del oro II
Disculpen.


----------



## pioner20 (7 Mar 2014)

ACTUALIZADO...

En venta las siguientes monedas de plata de *UNA ONZA:*


***** KOOKABURRA *************************
(x1) 1 oz. año2013 en capsula original por *26,5€* ud.
(x1) 1 oz. año2014 en capsula original por *23€* ud.


Spoiler









Pulsa sobre la imagen para aumentar el tamaño




***** LUNAR II *****************************
(x1) - 1 oz. año 2012 Dragón en capsula original a *39,5*€ 
(x1) - 1 oz. año 2014 Caballo en capsula original a *31,5*€ 


Spoiler








***** CHINA PANDA *************************
(x1) - 1 oz. año2011 en capsula original por *35,9€* ud.
(x1) - 1 oz. año2014 en capsula original por *24,5€* ud.


Spoiler








---------------------------------------------------------------------

Costes de envio a parte _(a elegir: por correo certificado o mensajeria)_, pudiendo entregarse en mano en Valencia.


----------



## avilada (8 Mar 2014)

Hola de nuevo, y perdonad por haber preguntado antes en este hilo. Teneis tantos hilos de metales que me pierdo. 

Quiero vender unos lingotitos que tengo de plata. (5oz) por 90€ cada uno

todos están en su bolsita "de vacio" menos uno que he abierto para intentar limpiarlo que se me han puesto feos por el canto.

*En Sevilla y en mano.*Si alguno está interesado, que se ponga en contacto. Aqui van las fotos
.
Edit: Ahh y os recuerdo que aún tengo una maple del 88 por 1000€


----------



## Buryni (11 Mar 2014)

Hola gente, por aqui ando de nuevo en la búsqueda de:

1 moneda de 5onzas de plata, preferiblemente de kookaburra o koala pero no me importaría coger otra, es para "lucirla" asi que si tiene estuche y caja bonita mejor que mejor :

Kookaburras 1oz plata de estos años:
94,97,99,00,01,02,04,05,06,10

Si puedo pagar con LTC o BTC mejor que mejor, los que podáis ofrecerme algo por privado


----------



## demokratos (11 Mar 2014)

..................................................................


----------



## TONIMONTANA (12 Mar 2014)

Disponibles las siguientes piezas.



1 kg Kookaburra 2009 *650*



ORO.

5 Libras 1985 encpsulada MS68 * 1400€* 36,6 gramos de fino

sube


Posibilidad de Mandar fotos mas detalladas por mail.


----------



## demokratos (14 Mar 2014)

..........................................................................................


----------



## Arka (15 Mar 2014)

Estaría interesado en adquirir onzas de Plata de Canada desde 2011 a 2013 WildLife; si alguno las tiene en venta, por favor pasadme precios por privado.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## jamg (17 Mar 2014)

Se vende moneda de 20 Francos 1905 *205 Euros*

Se admite pagos por payapal (comision a cargo del comprador)

Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador. Posibilidad de entrega en mano (Alicante)

No se subir fotos....


----------



## CARTEROREAL (17 Mar 2014)

Vendo lingote de un kilo de plata pura Argor- Heraeus por 550 euros.
Madrid en mano.


----------



## jaws (18 Mar 2014)

Lingote de plata de 5kg en forma de moneda de $150 de las islas cook, 2850€, sale a 570€ el kg, dificil encontrar nada similar de precio para plata bulk.

En madrid en mano, pero se envía.

saludos


----------



## chak4l (19 Mar 2014)

Actualizado, gracias


----------



## Kruger (22 Mar 2014)

En venta

Canguro 1 oz plata año 2007. Diseño de Rolf Harris, la más valorada. 134€
Canguro 1 oz plata año 2011. 49€
Las dos por 180€.

Colección de 5 onzas de plata (años 2010-2011-2012-2013 y 2014) del Elefante de Somalia, las 5 por 155€.

En mano en Valladolid, o envío a cargo del comprador.
Contactar por MP.


----------



## avolino (23 Mar 2014)

Hola,

vendo el siguiente lote:

- Lunar I año del conejo 1999 (2 onzas).
- Britannia año 2000 (1 onza).
- Britannia año 2011 (1 onza).
- China panda 1990 (1 onza).

Todas la monedas presentan cierto desgaste y roces, puedo enviar fotos con buena resolución para su valoración por privado. El precio del conjunto es de 225 euros más gastos de envio.

Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (24 Mar 2014)

Actualizado


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Mar 2014)

Pongo de ofertón las siguientes piezas. No hay nada similar ha este precio, en tiendas Alemanas o en ebay cualquiera de las piezas se pueden ver a mas del* doble* de precio. 
Todas las piezas son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en Madrid o envio certificado.


-1 kg "Snake Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€
- Set 5 coins PROOF "Snake"----- 1490€
-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ (estos precios son en lote de 3 piezas) las piezas adquiriendolas de forma individual se añadiran 30€ por pieza.
2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay


hosting imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagenes gratis


----------



## SilverAlicante (25 Mar 2014)

*Quiero plata sin IVA *

Hola, me gustaria comprar (no a empresas) lingotes de plata de 1kg y/o monedas de plata (onzas philarmonika/maple/eagles). Busco un par de kilos para empezar, y 10 o 20 tubos de monedas... trato en alicante (o madrid). Si teneis algo interesante a buen precio cercano a spot, gracias por pasarme ofertas por MP.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Mar 2014)

Actualmente me encuentro por trabajo en una zona remota de Guayana Francesa (Selva amazonica) donde abunda la mineria legal e ilegal de oro.

Me ofrecen *oro de 24k a unos 25-26 euros el gramo*.

Que os parece el precio?

Lo dificil es llevarlo a Espana, aunque aqui se de gente (enfermeros, medicos,etc) que lo convierte en pulseras de oro, y asi lo pasan por el aeropuerto hasta Francia. Hay joyeros locales que se lo hacen por poco dinero.

Hay alguien interesado ?


----------



## vicenteg (27 Mar 2014)

El precio del oro de referencia está a 30,21 euros el gramo ahora mismo. Está interesante si es oro puro.




forestal92 dijo:


> Actualmente me encuentro por trabajo en una zona remota de Guayana Francesa (Selva amazonica) donde abunda la mineria legal e ilegal de oro.
> 
> Me ofrecen *oro de 24k a unos 25-26 euros el gramo*.
> 
> ...


----------



## demokratos (28 Mar 2014)

.............................................................................................................


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Mar 2014)

demokratos tienes el buzón lleno y no puedes recibir privados..


----------



## demokratos (29 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> demokratos tienes el buzón lleno y no puedes recibir privados..



Acabo de hacer sitio. Lo siento.


----------



## jaws (1 Abr 2014)

Hola, actualizo:

- Lingote de plata de 5kg en forma de moneda de $150 de las islas cook, 2850€, sale a 570€ el kg, dificil encontrar nada similar de precio para plata bulk.

- 2x Tubo de 20 libertades de 1oz de plata de 2009 a 375€[/B]


En madrid en mano, pero se envía.

saludos


----------



## demokratos (1 Abr 2014)

......................................................................................................


----------



## hablando_en_plata (3 Abr 2014)

A la venta :

*PLATA *

(10) Mexico Onza Libertad 1985 *24,9 €* unidad

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa.
Envíos a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (4 Abr 2014)

Alguien conoce donde se pueden comprar dinares de oro modernos( indonesios por ejemplo), (los de 4 gramos); estaría interesado.
un saludo


----------



## chak4l (4 Abr 2014)

(Arreglado problemas con las fotos)

A LA VENTA :

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

- 20$ Maple Leaf 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Canoa 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Oso Polar 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Jubileo de la Reina 2012 FOTO 
- 20$ Farewell to the Penny 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Magical Reindeer 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Hockey 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Lobo 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Ballena Iceberg 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Santa Claus 2013 FOTO

Todo el Pack completo, 10 monedas de 20$ canadienses, en total 200$ canadienses, en blister originales y con certificados de autenticidad por 190€
*FOTO*


*PLATA 5 ONZAS*

-Fiji Taku 2013- 130€ FOTO FOTO-2


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Libertad 2013- 45€ FOTO
-Libertad 2009 acabado PROOF- 60€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1993- 63€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1997- 65€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Lunar II year of the tiger 2010- 60€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011- 58€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar II year of the Dragon 2012- 55€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar II year of the Snake 2013- 52€ RESERVADAFOTO

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 65€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 33€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 25,9€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Buey 2009- 33€ RESERVADAFOTO
-Australia Lunar II año del Dragon 2012- 37,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013- 32,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Mexico Libertad 2012- 19,8€ FOTO
-Mexico Libertad 1985- 25,5€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 30,9€ FOTO

-UK Britannia 2000- 59€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2004- 54,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2009 - 31,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO

-China Panda 1989 con precinto original- 89€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1989- 79€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2007- 59€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011- 35,9€ FOTO
-China Panda 2013- 25,5€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Grizzlie 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Bison 2013- 26,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Dragon 2012- 14,5€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Snake 2013- 14,4€ FOTO

-Australia lunar II year of the Tiger 2010 color- 24,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011 color- 19,9€ FOTO


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Abr 2014)

Hola compañeros..
ofrezco..

También acepto Plata a cambio de Oro y ofertas de cualquier tipo.....bueno...cosas normales...jeje....

*Buffalo 1 Onza Oro*



Spoiler

















*Precio 985€*



*Eagle 1 Onza Oro



Spoiler

















Precio 991€*



*Palau 2009 $1 Julius Caesar Coins Of The Roman Empire 0.9999 Gold*



Spoiler
















*Precio 52€*



*Palau 2011 1$ SPQR Trajan Emperor Roman Empire*




Spoiler
















*Precio 31€*


*
Angel Isle Of Man St. Michael 2014*



Spoiler



























*Precio 45€*


*

Años 1979 o 1980 Casa De La Moneda De Mexico 1 ONZA Troy De Plata PURA**



Spoiler












*Precio 27€*


Ofrezco, cápsulas originales para Kookaburra y Koalas de plata 1 Onza, y para Lunar II De 2 Onzas



Spoiler

















mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Abr 2014)

Pongo de ofertón las siguientes piezas. No hay nada similar ha este precio, en tiendas Alemanas o en ebay cualquiera de las piezas se pueden ver a mas del* doble* de precio. 
Todas las piezas son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en Madrid o envio certificado.


-1 kg "Snake Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€
- Set 5 coins PROOF "Snake"----- 1490€
-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ (estos precios son en lote de 3 piezas) las piezas adquiriendolas de forma individual se añadiran 30€ por pieza.
2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay


hosting imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagenes gratis


----------



## Niko Bellic (6 Abr 2014)

Creo que la renta variable está jodida y este metal va a volver a dar alegrías. Me gustaría empezar a meter algo de papel en este mercado pero no tengo mucha idea, por ello me gustaría hacer algunos modelos con las series históricas.
¿Alguien sabe donde se pueden obtener los históricos en excel a hora del spot de londres?


----------



## DenariusGold (7 Abr 2014)

Cuidado con el oro de guyana... :S

Guyana descubre una presunta estafa en el comercio de oro



forestal92 dijo:


> Actualmente me encuentro por trabajo en una zona remota de Guayana Francesa (Selva amazonica) donde abunda la mineria legal e ilegal de oro.
> 
> Me ofrecen *oro de 24k a unos 25-26 euros el gramo*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desplumado (7 Abr 2014)

Buenas,

Estoy interesado en monedas de oro y plata. ¿Algún vendedor que envíe a Canarias?

saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Abr 2014)

Luego borro..
¿Os importa hablar de temas que no son compra venta en otro hilo y no seguir ensuciando este..?
Os lo han comentado un par de foreros...
por algo será. ..
gracias...


----------



## hablando_en_plata (11 Abr 2014)

*Francesas*

*Plata a la venta :*

(36) 10 francos franceses 25 g. Ley 0,9 a 13,7 €/u. 
(4) 50 francos franceses 30g. Ley 0,9 a 16,65 €/u. 

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa. 
Envíos a cargo del comprador.


----------



## demokratos (14 Abr 2014)

Oferta especial. Entrega en mano en Barcelona jueves y viernes. 

Precio monedas 1 oz; Precio del andorrano - 10 euros

*Krugerrand sudafrica 1 oz Au: 
Maples canadienses 1 oz Au: 
Nugget australiano 1 oz Au: 
Soberanos 7.32 g. Au:


Tubo filarmónicas 20 x 1oz Ag: 

*

Otras monedas preguntar.


En mano Madrid o Bitcoins (otras cripto OK)

Valoraciones


----------



## chak4l (21 Abr 2014)

A LA VENTA :

- Mexico Chichen Itza 2012 10 onzas set calidad Proof- 455€ FOTO
- Australia Kookaburra 2011 10 onzas- 298€
- Australia Kookaburra 2013 10 onzas- 248€
- Australia Koala 2012 10 onzas- 243€
- Australia Koala 2013 10 onzas- 249€

Resto de monedas abrir el spoiler:



Spoiler



A LA VENTA :

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

- 20$ Maple Leaf 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Canoa 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Oso Polar 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Jubileo de la Reina 2012 FOTO 
- 20$ Farewell to the Penny 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Magical Reindeer 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Hockey 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Lobo 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Ballena Iceberg 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Santa Claus 2013 FOTO

Todo el Pack completo, 10 monedas de 20$ canadienses, en total 200$ canadienses, en blister originales y con certificados de autenticidad por 190€
*FOTO*


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Libertad 2009 acabado PROOF- 60€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1993- 63€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1997- 65€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 65€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 33€ FOTO
-Somaliland Year of the Dragon 2012- 25,9€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013- 32,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Mexico Libertad 2012- 19,8€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 30,9€ FOTO

-UK Britannia 2000- 59€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2004- 54,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2009 - 31,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO

-China Panda 1989 con precinto original- 89€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1989- 79€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2007- 59€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011- 35,9€ FOTO
-China Panda 2013- 25,5€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Grizzlie 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Bison 2013- 26,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Dragon 2012- 14,5€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Snake 2013- 14,4€ FOTO

-Australia lunar II year of the Tiger 2010 color- 24,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011 color- 19,9€ FOTO


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## hablando_en_plata (22 Abr 2014)

*Plata a la venta !*

Plata a la venta :

(30) 10 francos franceses 25 g. Ley 0,9 a 13,6 €/u. 
(4) 50 francos franceses 30g. Ley 0,9 a 16,6 €/u. 

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa. 
Envíos a cargo del comprador.

Fotos y mas info por privado, gracias.


----------



## rsm (24 Abr 2014)

*20 £ plata*

Buenas!

Pongo a la venta *3x* monedas de plata de 20£.

Se trata de una edición limitada de moneda de 20£, primera que acuña la Royal Mint de ese valor facial. Es una moneda de curso legal, por lo que ademas de su valor de coleccionismo, nunca bajará de ese valor.

Cada una contiene 15,71 gramos de plata .999. El diámetro de la moneda es de 27 mm, y su diseño facial es el mismo que el de un soberano, San Jorge y el Dragón.

Esta agotada, para que lo comprobeis os dejo el link de la Royal Mint:

New £20 Coin

Están en su blister original, por supuesto.

El precio es de 32,90 euros cada una o 90 euros si alguien se lleva las 3 que me quedan, gastos de envio aparte, a cargo del comprador.

Mas info o fotos, por MP.

Gracias!

Un saludo!!


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Abr 2014)

Pongo de ofertón las siguientes piezas. No hay nada similar ha este precio, en tiendas Alemanas o en ebay cualquiera de las piezas se pueden ver a mas del* doble* de precio. 
Todas las piezas son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en Madrid o envio certificado.


-1 kg "Snake Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€
- Set 5 coins PROOF "Snake"----- 1490€
-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ (estos precios son en lote de 3 piezas) las piezas adquiriendolas de forma individual se añadiran 30€ por pieza.
-Nota. Posibilidad de adquirir por separado la pieza Snake Proof 1kg por 1150€ y las piezas restantes de 10oz 2oz 1oz 1/2oz por 590€

2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay


hosting imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagenes gratis


----------



## avolino (25 Abr 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas de plata de 1 onza:

- China panda año 2000.......225 euros.
- China panda año 2000 (versión coloreada)........245 euros.

Comprando las dos 450 euros.

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (26 Abr 2014)

Se venden las siguientes monedas con precios a facial en las francesas de plata:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros


-Round sbss ''warbird'' 1 oz plata .999 Estado S/C
Precio:33 euros.

-Round sbss ''Argyraspides'' 1 oz plata .999 Estado S/C
Precio:33 euros

-Filarmonica 2014 1 oz Plata .999 S/C
Precio:19,5 euros

-Kookaburra 2014 1 oz plata .999 S/C
Precio:21 euros

Envios a cargo del comprador segun tarifas de correos.

Ver archivo adjunto 62354


Ver archivo adjunto 62355


Ver archivo adjunto 62356


Ver archivo adjunto 62357


Ver archivo adjunto 62358


Ver archivo adjunto 62359


----------



## Kruger (30 Abr 2014)

COMPRO las siguientes monedas de plata de 1 onza
-China Panda año 1993
-China Panda año 2003

VENDO las siguientes monedas de plata de 1 onza
-Australia Canguro año 2007 acabado frosted uncirculated -- 134€
-Australia Canguro año 2007 acabado PROOF, en caja 
y con certificado de autenticidad. ----------------------- 185€
-Australia Canguro año 2011 ---- 49€
-Australia Canguro año 2012 ---- 49€
-Australia Canguro año 2013 ---- 68€
Todos en perfecto estado y en su cápsula original.
Acepto ofertas por todo el lote.
Si necesitas fotos o preguntas, enviar mensaje privado o escribir un email a tamayoarce@hotmail.com
Trato en mano en Valladolid o envío por correo certificado.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 May 2014)

Hola.
tengo un inversor que busca oro..
Necesita unas 50 onzas
busca sin fáctura...
También menos cantidad.. y le compraría a varios..
pagará en efectivo. . y en mano..
se desplazaria el conmigo a donde haga falta...
info y ofertas a 

warrenagev@gmail.com

un saludo


----------



## manusoto (3 May 2014)

Hola buenas, si alguien tiene granalla de plata mandenme un correo yo compro . manusoto25@hotmail.com


----------



## trasgukoke (9 May 2014)

Buenas.. necesito una filarmonica de Viena 2008
para un cliente...
si alguien tiene una...

mp...
gracias..
un saludo


----------



## makokillo (9 May 2014)

Para quien pueda interesar. Pongo a la venta algunas de mis monedas que tengo repetidas.

1 CORONA - BERMUDA 1964
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€
( VENDIDA )






5 LATI - LETONIA 1931
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 29€
( VENDIDA )







200 ZLOTYCH - POLONIA 1974
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€








10 DOLARES - ISLAS COOK 1978
CONSERVACIÓN: SC. 
PRECIO: 25€
( VENDIDA )






10 FRANCOS - FRANCIA 1965
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 25€







50 BAHT - THAILANDIA 1971
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 35€







1/2 CORONA - GRAN BRETAÑA 1891
CONSERVACIÓN: MBC
PRECIO: 25€
( VENDIDA )
(SOLICITAR FOTO)

MEXICO - 1 PESO "CABALLITO" 1910
CONSERVACIÓN: SC. EN CAPSULA
PRECIO: 40€
( VENDIDA )







ESPAÑA - 5 ECU 1989
CONSERVACIÓN: EBC . LIMPIADA . EN CAPSULA CUADRUM
PRECIO: 16€







AUSTRALIA - 1 OZ KAGAROO 1998 
CONSERVACIÓN: BU ENCAPSULADA 
PRECIO: 50€
( VENDIDA )







AUSTRALIA - 1 OZ KOOKABURRA 2007
CONSERVACIÓN: PROFF ENCAPSULADA Y CON ESTUCHE
PRECIO: 39€
( VENDIDA )







CHINA - 1 OZ 10 YUAN PANDA 2011
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF
PRECIO: 40€








CIUDAD DEL VATICANO - SET 8 MONEDAS ( 1,2,5,10,20,50,100 LIRAS Y 500 LIRAS DE PLATA). EN CARTERA
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€







USA - LOTE 6 MONEDAS 1974 ( 1 DÓLAR, 1/2 DÓLAR, 1/4 DÓLAR, 1 DIME, 1 NIKEL, 1 PENNY)
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF DEEP CAMEO. EN CARTERITAS
PRECIO: 19€







USA - LOTE 6 MONEDAS 1971 ( 1 DÓLAR DE PLATA , 1/2 DÓLAR, 1/4 DÓLAR, 1 DIME, 1 NIKEL, 1 PENNY)
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF DEEP CAMEO. ENCAPSULADAS Y EN EXPOSITOR FABRICADO POR MI 
PRECIO: 35€


----------



## Buryni (10 May 2014)

Hola compañeros, sigo buscando estas monedas para completar mi colección 

kookaburras de años 94,97,99,00,01,02,04,05,06 y 10

Si alguien tiene que me contacte 

Edito: no os molestéis si ofrecéis una moneda por 40 o 50€, se muy bien los precios a los que se puede conseguir.


----------



## Hastur (11 May 2014)

Compro soberanos pre 1937

Si me indicas año,ceca,estado y precio lo agradezco.


----------



## Hastur (12 May 2014)

Basicamente porque me gustan los antiguos y como normalmente si no son especiales salen al mismo precio puedo coleccionar al mismo tiempo que acumular.

Te envio un privado. 

Los normales normalmente suele ser spot+3% y si tienen algo especial pues mas.

Gracias,


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (14 May 2014)

*Canada Wildlife Grizzly*

Buenas tardes, 

Quiero adquirir un par de fieros grizzlies canadienses (wildlife).
Si alguien los tiene a un precio razonable le agradecería me contactase por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 May 2014)

*SE PUEDE ESCUCHAR LA POSIBILIDAD DE CAMBIAR ESTAS PIEZAS POR ONZAS DE ORO*
Todas las piezas de kg son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en Madrid o envio certificado.


-1 kg "Snake Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€
- Set 5 coins PROOF "Snake"----- 1490€ 12% de descuento en cualquiera de estos tres estuches. Solo el fin de semana
-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ 
-Oz Kangaroo 2012 -------------- 42€ varias unidades.
-Oz panda 2012 -----------------  38€ varias unidades
-Nota. Posibilidad de adquirir por separado la pieza Snake Proof 1kg por 1090€ y las piezas restantes de 10oz 2oz 1oz 1/2oz por 590€

2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay


hosting imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagenes gratis

subir imagen

sube fotos


----------



## Inversionoro (18 May 2014)

pongo a la venta un lingote de segunda mano de 100 gramos de plata de SEMPSA

precio 60€ + envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## japiluser (19 May 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Buenas añado un artículo urgente
> 
> me urge venderla..
> 
> ...




te he mandado un privi. durante el finde he estado missing.
un saludo
japi


----------



## chak4l (19 May 2014)

A LA VENTA (abrir spoiler):



Spoiler



A LA VENTA :

*COLECCION 20$ CANADA*

- 20$ Maple Leaf 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Canoa 2011 FOTO
- 20$ Oso Polar 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Jubileo de la Reina 2012 FOTO 
- 20$ Farewell to the Penny 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Magical Reindeer 2012 FOTO
- 20$ Hockey 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Lobo 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Ballena Iceberg 2013 FOTO
- 20$ Santa Claus 2013 FOTO

Todo el Pack completo, 10 monedas de 20$ canadienses, en total 200$ canadienses, en blister originales y con certificados de autenticidad por 190€
*FOTO*


*PLATA 2 ONZAS*

-Libertad 2009 acabado PROOF- 60€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia Kookaburra 1992- 58€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1993- 63€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1997- 65€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar I año del Raton 2008 - 170€ FOTO FOTO-2

*PLATA 1 ONZA*

-Australia Stock Horse 2013- 65€ FOTO FOTO-2+INFO
-Palau Red Squirrel 2012 Antique finish (estuche y coa)- 125€ FOTO+INFO
-Australia Canguro 2011 High relief Proof -74,5€- FOTO FOTO-2 FOTO-3

-Somaliland Year of the Tiger 2010- 33€ FOTO

-Australia Lunar II año del Raton 2008- 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013- 32,9€ FOTO

-American Eagle 2012- 21,5€ FOTO
-Austria Filarmonica 2011- 21€ FOTO
-Mexico Libertad 2012- 19,8€ FOTO

-Australia Kookaburra 1992 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 1998 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2003 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2007 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2008 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2011 - 33,5€ FOTO
-Australia Kookaburra 2012 - 30,9€ FOTO

-UK Britannia 2000- 59€ FOTO
-UK Britannia 2004- 54,9€ FOTO

-Australia Koala 2009 - 31,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2010 - 35,5€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 - 33,9€ FOTO
-Australia Koala 2011 Privy Mark - 29,5€ FOTO

-Somalia elefante 2011- 31,5€ FOTO

-China Panda 1989 con precinto original- 89€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1989- 79€ FOTO 
-China Panda 1990- 75€ FOTO FOTO
-China Panda 1996 precinto y capsula originales- 87€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2002- 90€ FOTO FOTO-2
-China Panda 2007- 59€ FOTO
-China Panda 2011- 35,9€ FOTO
-China Panda 2013- 25,5€ FOTO

-Canada Wildlife Grizzlie 2011- 29,9€ FOTO
-Canada Wildlife Puma 2012- 27,5€ FOTO


*PLATA 1/2 ONZA*

-Australia Koala 2008- 56€ FOTO
-Armenia Arca de Noe 2012- 13,5€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011- 16,95€ FOTO FOTO-2
-Australia lunar II year of the Dragon 2012- 14,5€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Snake 2013- 14,4€ FOTO

-Australia lunar II year of the Tiger 2010 color- 24,9€ FOTO
-Australia lunar II year of the Rabbit 2011 color- 19,9€ FOTO


Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html



Trato en mano en Madrid capital o gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Gastos de envío:


Spoiler



-Hasta 1 onza- 3€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 2 onzas- 3,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 11 onzas- 4,5€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Hasta 25 onzas- 7€ correo certificado con numero de seguimiento.
-Seguro opcional - 1,9€ por cada 50€ asegurados.


Pago por transferencia bancaria, giro postal, envío de dinero, paypal (sin comisiones), moneybookers, Bitcoins ,Litecoins (btc-e) o en metalico.
Si quereis fotos o preguntas enviar Mensaje Privado o escribir un email a *silberchest@gmail.com*.
Para ver opiniones de mis otras transacciones, consulta los hilos http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html o http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## karlillobilbaino (19 May 2014)

No me entra como enviado el_andorrano, pero sino te ha llegado el privado me pongo a la cola, me interesa el lote , gracias


----------



## hablando_en_plata (20 May 2014)

Editado. Lo subo.


----------



## el_andorrano (22 May 2014)

*(Reservado)*

Buenos dias

Lote monedas

Koala 2014
Kookaburra 2014
Panda 2014

Monedas en sus capsulas originales 60€

Un saludo


----------



## avolino (23 May 2014)

Buenas,

Vendo lote de 10 kookaburras 2005, precio 330 euros + gastos de envío.

Saludos


----------



## el ganador (23 May 2014)

Vendo 1 onza eagle oro 2013 , perfecto estado, cápsula
Vendida


----------



## olestalkyn (30 May 2014)

En mano en Madrid 

Plata inversión

- Panda 10 Yuan 1992 fecha grande................................ 140 €
- 25 € Austria Niobio 2003............................................. 450 €
- 25 € Austria Niobio 2004.............................................. 350 €












Plata Histórica

- Ducatón Milán 1608 Felipe III MBC- 31,31 gr......No disponible.......190 €
- Patagón Felipe IV Tournai 1646 28 gr MBC....No disponible....180 €
- 8 reales columnario Felipe V Méjico 1736 MBC oxidac. mar. 26,51 g.....195 €
- 8 reales columnario Fernando VI 1750 Méjico MBC 26,75 gr................190 €
- 8 reales columnario Carlos III 1771 Méjico último MBC 26,75 gr...........195 €
- 30 sous 1808 Palma de Mallorca sobredorada (MBC+) 26,53 gr.No disponible.200 €












- 8 reales 1808 Madrid Carlos IV FA MBC 26,79 gr............................ 220 €
- 8 reales Carlos IV 1803 Méjico MBC+ 27 gr................................... 90 €
- 8 reales Carlos IV 1799 Méjico MBC 26,83 gr................................. 70 €
- 8 reales Carlos IV 1803 Sevilla CN MBC 26,50 gr.............................160 €
- 8 reales Potosí Fernando VII 1823 MBC punzón/marca reverso 26,68 gr.95 €
- 8 reales Guatemala 1820 Fernando VII MBC cuño reverso 26,63 gr..... 120 €












Todas las monedas proceden de fuentes fiables. Garantizo autenticidad con facturas / fichas / XRF.
Tengo más 8 reales. Preguntad lo que queráis 
Mensaje privado / olestalkyn@gmail.com
A mitad de página, transacciones en el foro
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## makokillo (1 Jun 2014)

Buenas,

Estaria interesado en comprar un blister de 30 Pandas 2014. Ofertas por MP.

Gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Jun 2014)

Hola compañeros..
ofrezco..

*También acepto Plata a cambio de Oro y ofertas de cualquier tipo.....bueno...cosas normales...jeje....*

*Buffalo 1 Onza Oro*



Spoiler

















*Precio 1019€*



*Eagle 1 Onza Oro



Spoiler

















Precio 1023€*



*Palau 2009 $1 Julius Caesar Coins Of The Roman Empire 0.9999 Gold*



Spoiler
















*Precio 55€*



*Palau 2011 1$ SPQR Trajan Emperor Roman Empire*




Spoiler
















*Precio 38€*


*
Angel Isle Of Man St. Michael 2014*



Spoiler






















* Precio 48€*


*1980 Casa De La Moneda De Mexico 1 ONZA Troy De Plata PURA**



Spoiler












*Precio 25€ o 10 x 1 Onza a 225€*







Spoiler

















Ofrezco, cápsulas originales para Kookaburra y Koalas de plata 1 Onza, y para Lunar II De 2 Onzas



Spoiler

















mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## el ganador (5 Jun 2014)

Con el debido respeto..., se rebaja por motivos circunstanciales...



el ganador dijo:


> Vendo 1 onza eagle oro 2013 , perfecto estado, cápsula. *(Vendida)*
> (preferible trato en mano, Castilla y León)


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Jun 2014)

gracias. .. vendidas..


----------



## avilada (7 Jun 2014)

Vendo 1 oz maple 1988 en Sevilla en mano.
950€.
consultas por privado.
Edit: Si compras las dos, 940€ 
Edit2: Si compras las dos Spot +0%



Spoiler


----------



## bourbon (13 Jun 2014)

fuuuu
menudas crujidas que pretenden algunos


----------



## sauwi (15 Jun 2014)

*Britannias*

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Britannia 1oz

1998
1999
2002
2004
2006
2008
2010
2011
2013

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999


----------



## demokratos (16 Jun 2014)

..............................................................................

Valoraciones


----------



## tolomeo (18 Jun 2014)

Hola,
vendo monedas de 1 Oz de oro, .

Filarmónicas
Kangaroos
krugerrands

Entrega en mano en Madrid a cambio de BTC o metálico.
El precio lo decidimos en base al spot.


interesados por privado


----------



## conde84 (22 Jun 2014)

*A LA VENTA*

- 1 OZ CANGURO 2004 BU,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 46 EUROS.

- 1 OZ LUNAR 1 BUEY 2009,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 55 EUROS

- 1 OZ LUNAR 1 MONO 2004 ,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 55 EUROS

- AUSTRIA 25 EUROS 2010 PLATA/NIOBIO ''ENERGIA RENOVABLE'',CON ESTUCHE CAJA Y CERTIFICADO,PERFECTO ESTADO - 150 EUROS

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros


-Envio fotos por privado
-Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos.


----------



## jaws (23 Jun 2014)

Buenas.

Pongo nuevas monedas a la venta, 3 tubos de filarmónicas de 20 monedas de 2009, selladas en perfecto estado a 375€ cada tubo. -VENDIDAS-

También una kookaburra de 1KG de plata de 2009 encapsulada por 575€.

Son precios que ni alemania.

En madrid puede ser en mano.

Saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Jul 2014)

cerrado...
gracias...


----------



## sauwi (3 Jul 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 50€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 36€
2011 34€
2013 30€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 180€ 

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 30€


----------



## Scouser (4 Jul 2014)

Actualización
En venta

*Plata 5oz*
_Libertad Proof_ - 2013 - 155€

*Plata 2oz*
_Lunar II_
Serpiente - 56€

_Kookaburra_
1994 - Impecable - (Cápsula original cuadrada) - 59€ - Cambio por tres onzas normales y corrientes
1997 - Impecable - (Cápsula original cuadrada) - 59€ - Cambio por tres onzas normales y corrientes
1998 - Impecable - (Cápsula original cuadrada) - 59€ - Cambio por tres onzas normales y corrientes

*Plata 1 oz*
_Kangaroo_ (Todos en su blister y cápsula original] impecables)
1995 - 46€ - gastos incluidos
1999 - 46€ - gastos incluidos
2000 - 49€ - gastos incluidos
2003 - 49€ - gastos incluidos
2004 - 66€ - gastos incluidos
2006 - 66€ - gastos incluidos
2010 - 49€ - gastos incluidos
Se escuchan ofertas de intercambio de onzas (Eagle/Lib/Phil/Maple) por los Canguros

_Lunar II_
Varias x Conejo 2011 - 35€
Varias x Serpiente 2013 - 32€
Varias x Caballo 2014 - 30€

Oferta Lunar II: Conejo + Serpiente + Caballo - 98€ - gastos incluidos. No son "Privy" y todas proceden de un rollo (o sea, totalmente nuevas)

_Libertad_
1992 (x2) - 22€ 
_
Britannia_
1998 - 41€
2007 - Proof 39€ - tiene micro rayas (fotos a petición)

_Canada_
2011 - Lobo (x4) - 35€ Los cuatro por 140€ gastos incluidos 

_Koala_
2014 - 22€

_Kookaburra_
2014 - 22€

_Panda_
2013 - 28€
2014 - 23€

_Ruanda_
Rinoceronte 2012 - 39€ (cápsula - no precinto)
Impala 2014 - 26€

*BUSCO: Libertad BU y Proofs 1996-2007 inc. (1oz/2oz/5oz)*


----------



## averapaz (8 Jul 2014)

A la venta:

*Kookaburra 1999 2 oz ---> 55 €
Kookaburra 2000 2 oz ---> 55 €*

Ambas en sus cápsulas originales. 

Contactar por MP.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (10 Jul 2014)

Pongo de ofertón las siguientes piezas. No hay nada similar ha este precio en tiendas Alemanas o en ebay
Todas las piezas son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en mano.


-1 kg "Dragon Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€

- Set 5 coins PROOF "Snake"----- 1490€ Mas de 1400 gramos de plata 999 (abajo adjunto enlace con estuche similar y unico que hay en ebay)

-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ 

-Nota. Posibilidad de adquirir por separado la pieza Snake Proof 1kg por 1150€ y las piezas restantes de 10oz 2oz 1oz 1/2oz por 590€

2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay


hosting imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagenes gratis

ORO

5 Libras (sovereing) año 1985 36.9 gramos de oro Escasa moneda. y certificada por NGC MS68
Precio 1320

sube

sube imagenes

subefotos


----------



## demokratos (10 Jul 2014)

............................................................................


----------



## Leunam (10 Jul 2014)

Tienes el buzón lleno. 

Saludos 



demokratos dijo:


> Trato en mano en Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaws (14 Jul 2014)

Hola

Como estuve tiempo fuera y varios me preguntaron actualizo y confirmo que tengo disponible la kookaburra de 2009 y 1KG a 575€

saludos


----------



## tolomeo (14 Jul 2014)

borrado por malentendido.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Jul 2014)

Aquí está mi valoración con el trato efectuado con Tolomeo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-48.html#post10206039



> Transacción muy satisfactoria efectuada con Tolomeo. Mitad de pago al llegar a un acuerdo y mitad del pago a la entrega del producto, por lo tanto confió mucho en mi, cosa que es de agradecer. Además realizó las gestiones pertinentes para que el envío llegase conforme a los plazos establecidos e incluso asegurado.
> 
> Por lo tanto usuario muy recomendable, confiable y ameno en el trato. Intentaré seguir haciendo tratos con él.



Y cualquiera que haya hecho tratos conmigo podrá asegurarte lo meridiano y sincero que soy a la hora de valorar a la gente. De hecho, mira cómo recalco lo de "mitad de pago al llegar al acuerdo y mitad de pago a la entrega del producto" porque eso es algo que me llamó mucho la atención, ya que nadie suele otorgarme semejante nivel de confianza en el primer trato que hago con él.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jul 2014)

Ya me había metido yo a "desfacer entuertos". Sin esos quotes parece que se esté recriminando injustamente a Tolomeo.


----------



## Macbeth (16 Jul 2014)

*VENDIDA
*
Hola a todos,

Pongo a la venta esta moneda de la Serie Africa Silver Ounce:


Spoiler






















Con cápsula y certificado de autenticidad. Tal como se muestra.

*Precio:* 55 euros

Gastos de envío por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (17 Jul 2014)

ORO A LA VENTA

50 Pesos Mexicanos 37.5 g Oro puro RESERVADA

En mano Navarra y Guipúzcoa
Mas info por privado.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

......................................................................


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

Trato en mano en Madrid o Barcelona

Soberanos, Napoleones: SPOT+2%

*
Panda 2014 1oz Ag: 22.00€
*
*
Bitcoin Round 1oz Ag: 29.00€
*

(límite de una por forero)







En mano Madrid o Barcelona, cash o Bitcoins

Valoraciones


----------



## conde84 (18 Jul 2014)

- 1 OZ CANGURO 2004 BU,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 45 EUROS.

- 1 OZ LUNAR 1 BUEY 2009,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 54 EUROS

- 1 OZ LUNAR 1 MONO 2004 ,EN CAPSULA,PERFECTO ESTADO - 54 EUROS

- AUSTRIA 25 EUROS 2010 PLATA/NIOBIO ''ENERGIA RENOVABLE'',CON ESTUCHE CAJA Y CERTIFICADO,PERFECTO ESTADO - 150 EUROS

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-Envio fotos por privado
-Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos.


----------



## sauwi (20 Jul 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 175€ 

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€


----------



## avolino (21 Jul 2014)

Hola,

Vendo moneda China panda 2000 de 1 oz plata 999, fotos por privado, precio 225 euros incluidos gastos por correo certificado.

Gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Jul 2014)

Resuelto
gracias


----------



## avilada (25 Jul 2014)

Vendo filarmónica (1oz) oro, con cápsula y sin circular (2014)
En mano en Sevilla, 1000€
Consultas por privado.


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Jul 2014)

50 pesos Méxicanos de oro por 1200€ más 12 de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## el_andorrano (31 Jul 2014)

VENDIDAS

Buenas tardes

Monedas 100 Coronas Austria sólo 1 % sobreprecio

Un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Ago 2014)

50 pesos mexicanos oro 1150€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ago 2014)

50 pesos mexicanos oro 1150€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sauwi (5 Ago 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 175€ 

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€


----------



## Xumet (11 Ago 2014)

Buenas,

Me gustaría vender esta moneda: 

50 Pounds - Elizabeth II (2nd portrait; British Pound Sterling) - Gibraltar - Numista


Mi idea es pedir 900 euros. El estado es UNC
Entrega/tasación en Barcelona.

Un saludo

PD: Ahora no tengo la moneda (esta en casa) pero puedo enviar fotos por privado.


----------



## Vidar (11 Ago 2014)

Xumet dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría vender esta moneda:
> 
> ...



Es media onza, me extrañaría que tuviera un 100% de valor numismático, incluso algo de valor numismático.

Además de gibraltar, ni al peso... ::

.


----------



## Xumet (12 Ago 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Es media onza, me extrañaría que tuviera un 100% de valor numismático, incluso algo de valor numismático.
> 
> Además de gibraltar, ni al peso... ::
> 
> .



Gracias por tus comentarios.
Lo de "gibraltar ni al peso" es por una opinion personal o porque realmente nadie las quiere?

Un saludo


----------



## mk73 (12 Ago 2014)

Xumet dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios.
> Lo de "gibraltar ni al peso" es por una opinion personal o porque realmente nadie las quiere?
> 
> Un saludo




seguro que al final encontraras algun comprador pero tambien ten en cuenta que no llaman mucho la atencion gibraltar... imagino que si la pones en un foro visitado por ingleses o paises anglosajones pues te la podrian comprar con cierta rapidez... ademas yo tampoco creo que tenga mucho valor numismatico; poco mas que el oro que lleva.
saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Ago 2014)

Vendido

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas

6 Brittannia 2014 19,50€
5 Halcones Peregrinos 2014 19€
2 Filarmónica 2013 17€
1 Maple Leaf 2013 17€
1 Koala 2014 19€

Lote entero 277€

Un saludo


----------



## sauwi (14 Ago 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 175€ 

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Ago 2014)

Hola..
¿alguien tiene soberanos para vender?

Por mp... 
o a 

warrenagev@gmail.com

gracias. .
un saludo..


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Ago 2014)

Pongo de ofertón las siguientes piezas. No hay nada similar ha este precio en tiendas Alemanas o en ebay
Todas las piezas son Proof, estan perfectas y con certificados.
Posibilidad de efectuar el trato en mano.

OFERTA DEL 8% DE DESCUENTO POR CUALQUIERA DE LAS PIEZAS DE HOY ASTA EL VIERNES (sobre el precio indicado en rojo)

-1 kg Lunar Series 1 "Dragon Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€ con dos diamantes en los ojos del dragon.

- Set 5 coins PROOF Lunar Series 1 "Snake"----- 1490€ Mas de 1400 gramos de plata 999 (abajo adjunto enlace con estuche similar y unico que hay en ebay)

-1 kg Panda 2009 --------------- 1260€ 

-Nota. Posibilidad de adquirir por separado la pieza Snake Proof 1kg por 1150€ y las piezas restantes de 10oz 2oz 1oz 1/2oz por 590€

2001 Perth Mint Lunar Snake 5 Coin Proof SET OF 1kg 10oz 2oz 1oz 1 2oz | eBay
*SERIE LUNAR 1 SNAKE *

hosting imagenes

[url=http://postimage.org/]
subir imagenes gratis

[url=http://postimage.org/]
subir fotos a internet




[/url]
subir fotos online
*SERIE LUNAR 1 DRAGON*




[/url]
subir fotos a internet

[url=http://postimage.org/]
sube

subir fotos
*PANDA 2009*




[/url]
subir imagenes gratis

sube fotos


----------



## carraca (22 Ago 2014)

Estoy interesado en las monedas de plata calendario lunar 2011 año del conejo, colección en estuche de 4 monedas. Ya sean las rectangulares o redondas.


----------



## Boom (25 Ago 2014)

*Compro 1oz Au .999*

Hola,
Compro un par de onzas de oro .999.
Tipo Maples, Búfalos, Britanias, Canguros, Pandas, etc.
Ofertas por MP.
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tin Rope (29 Ago 2014)

Hola, quería hacerme con unas 1000 onzas de plata, variadas y de diferentes años. Estoy buscando un precio competitivo, se escuchan ofertas por privado o por este mismo hilo.

El intercambio podría hacerse en mano en el entorno de Madrid o por el que se acuerde en su momento.

Saludos.


----------



## sauwi (30 Ago 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 175€

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2014)

Buenos dias

Monedas de oro y plata desde 0,01 euros

Un saludo


----------



## Boom (3 Sep 2014)

*Vendo 50 pesos mexicanos*

Vendo 50 pesos mexicanos.
1.200€.
Entrega en mano en Córdoba.


----------



## remonster (4 Sep 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> A ver que tal se da esto:
> 
> ...



Tienes un precio mínimo? Qué garantiza que vas a soltar la moneda a ese precio mínimo?


----------



## Bullion10 (4 Sep 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> A ver que tal se da esto:
> 
> ...




Como sugerencia, creo que se debería incluir una foto de la moneda que se pone en subasta, por ambas caras, para que las personas interesadas tengan la máxima información posible sobre la moneda por la que van a pujar.

Otro datos como si va o no encapsulada o los gastos de envío también serían de agradecer.

Saludos.


----------



## remonster (4 Sep 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No, no hay precio mínimo.
> 
> La garantia por ahora es mi buena fe. ¿Se te ocurre alguna manera de garantizarlo?
> 
> Un saludo



Claro. No haciendo la puja anónima, como en todas las subastas.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Sep 2014)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> A ver que tal se da esto:
> 
> ...



Este post sin fotos...

Yo pienso que monster tiene razón, necesitamos un precio mínimo y que las pujas sean públicas

Además es muy importante que pongas los gastos de envío, no habré visto listillos en el eBay y sus "gastos de envío" a 20€ :: (y algunos jetas hasta más).

Y venga, yo ofrezco para empezar 40€ más unos gastos de envío de 4€


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Sep 2014)

remonster dijo:


> Claro. No haciendo la puja anónima, como en todas las subastas.



No en todas las subastas se conocen las pujas. La idea era hacerlo así para que los pujadores quedaran en el anonimato y solo se conoce el ganador que podría corroborarlo. 

Por ahora ya he recibido pujas así que lo dejamos hasta el miércoles y entonces creo un hilo para una subasta abierta. 

Edito la oferta con los gastos de envío.

Un saludo


----------



## veronicawse (8 Sep 2014)

Hola es un post, interesante para tener en cuenta.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## kitleron (8 Sep 2014)

Os dejo el enlace ebay he puesto monedas maple leaf de plata 2014 en venta a precio de coste para crear una cartera de clientes.Si compras mas de 1 moneda solo pagas 1 gasto de envio.
El precio es inmejorable.

Maple leaf 2014 1 onza¡¡Oferta de lanzamiento!! Envio desde españa.24-48 horas | eBay

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## remonster (9 Sep 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero si no vendes nada en ebay,aparte que la maple leaf que sale en la foto del enlace es mas falsa que un billete de 30 euros.



Jojojo...ya ha borrado el anuncio...


----------



## xmaniac (9 Sep 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero si no vendes nada en ebay,aparte que la maple leaf que sale en la foto del enlace es mas falsa que un billete de 30 euros.



si es que el tema es que el foro ya tiene sus dos proveedores de confianza. si quisiera entrar un tercero, que lo puede hacer, lo primero sería demostrar. y un pompero recién registrado que nos redirecciona a sus ventas en eBay donde tampoco tiene ninguna reputación...en fin


----------



## Tichy (9 Sep 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> si es que el tema es que el foro ya tiene sus *dos proveedores de confianza*. si quisiera entrar un tercero, que lo puede hacer, lo primero sería demostrar. y un pompero recién registrado que nos redirecciona a sus ventas en eBay donde tampoco tiene ninguna reputación...en fin



????

¿Solo dos? Uno lo supongo, y es cierto, pero quien es el otro con tal "patente". Yo he comprado a más de dos, y siempre sin problemas.

(perdón por el off-topic, será borrado)


----------



## fff (9 Sep 2014)

Hay muuuuchos foreros de confianza pero sobresalen necho y el andorrano, por los volumenes que pueden proporcionar. Ademas muchos foreros son tambien excelentes.

Las maples esas son malas.


----------



## japiluser (9 Sep 2014)

Scouser

Tengo una libertad del 96 y otra del 2008.....pero estoy vago ( depresión postvacacional )..... dile al que te las ha pedido que a menos de 35 euros moneda sin incluir gastos de envio no me pongo a buscarlas.

Pd: si me haces el favor manda foto de uno de los lobos que ofreces.
Un saludo

japi


----------



## sauwi (9 Sep 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tiene una pequeña marca, las del 2013 está muy mal acuñadas)

Lote Britannias: 175€ 

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Sep 2014)

se vende pequeño lote de 10 oz plata999 (las 10 oz, estan perfectas)

-2 panda 2011

-3 koala 2009

-5 canguros 2012

PRECIO 340€

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORO.


subir imagenes gratis


subir imagen


subir foto

Panda 1/2 onza oro 50 Yuan Proff (muy rara solo 2000 piezas) 750€

5 Libras 36,6g de oro (sovereign) encapsulada y certificada 1350€

2 Libras 1887 calidad EBC+ certificada por AUREO CALICO rara y mas en esta calidad 900€ (alto valor numismatico)

De cualquiera de estas piezas se pueden enviar fotos por privado.


----------



## el_andorrano (10 Sep 2014)

ADJUDICADA al forero Novembre por 61€

Buenos dias

A ver que tal se da esto:

Pongo en subasta moneda de Dos pesos y medio 1945 en buen estado.

Peso 2,08 gramos de oro 900 mm 1,87 oro puro.

Se reciben pujas por privado hasta el Miércoles 10 a las 12 del mediodía.

Gastos de envío 12€ por SEUR asegurado o 4 € por Correos certificado.

La puja mas alta recibida adquiere la moneda y el resto de pujas no se hacen públicas.

Un saludo (se aceptan sugerencias)


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (10 Sep 2014)

Busco monedas de 20 dolares de canada. Las busco con el folder de fabrica.

Me faltan: 

2011 the maple
2011 canoa
2012 Penny
2014 Ganso.

Precios lógicos, ofertas por privado, gracias


----------



## kitleron (12 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos hace unos días publique una oferta en ebay,de 5 monedas maple leaf de 2014.
La foto que utilizaba era de unas monedas de 2013 nítida y estética porque ahora no dispongo que una cámara de calidad para hacerles fotos decentes.(debería haberlo especificado en el anuncio)
Las monedas han sido compradas por un forero de burbuja y pronto le llegarán.
Y podrá corroborar que no se trataba de ninguna estafa.
Un saludo.


----------



## fff (13 Sep 2014)

kitleron dijo:


> La foto que utilizaba era de unas monedas de 2013 nítida y estética porque ahora no dispongo que una cámara de calidad para hacerles fotos decentes.(debería haberlo especificado en el anuncio)
> Las monedas han sido compradas por un forero de burbuja y pronto le llegarán.



No puedes decir que vendes una cosa y poner una foto de otra.
Mata tu credibilidad. Una foto de una moneda falsa... ademas.


----------



## kitleron (13 Sep 2014)

Puede ser pero he tenido varias ofertas y pujadores,por lo que hay niveles de desconfianza de la gente.La próxima vez pondré una foto del articulo.

PD: Las monedas de la foto no son falsas el el diseño de 2013 era así. Ademas ya lo he dicho arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## fff (13 Sep 2014)

kitleron dijo:


> Puede ser pero he tenido varias ofertas y pujadores,por lo que hay niveles de desconfianza de la gente.La próxima vez pondré una foto del articulo.
> 
> PD: Las monedas de la foto no son falsas el el diseño de 2013 era así. Ademas ya lo he dicho arriba.
> 
> Un saludo



Si me pones una foto de esa moneda que venga de la mint de Canada o de algun sitio que yo considere fiable, rectifico. 

Y que conste que lo que te digo es que eso no es una moneda, otra cosa es que este hecha de plata a imitacion, pero seguiria sin ser una moneda.

Por cierto...

aqui tienes del sitio de donde viene la foto:

Rare 2013 Canada Elizabeth II Maple Leaf 1oz Dollar 5 Silver Proof Bullion Coin | eBay

Y es falsa 100%. Con poco que te quieras fijar se ve.


----------



## oinoko (13 Sep 2014)

kitleron dijo:


> Puede ser pero he tenido varias ofertas y pujadores,por lo que hay niveles de desconfianza de la gente.La próxima vez pondré una foto del articulo.
> 
> PD: Las monedas de la foto no son falsas el el diseño de 2013 era así. Ademas ya lo he dicho arriba.
> 
> Un saludo



Lo he evitado hasta ahora pero ante tal sarta de tonterías tengo que contestarte:

La foto que tenías puesta en ebay 
Maple leaf 2014 1 onza¡¡Oferta de lanzamiento!! Envio desde españa.24-48 horas | eBay


era copiada de las que utiliza *Wenzhou Cainaxi Artwork Co., * para anunciar sus *"replicas" * en webs como *Alibaba.com*.

Silver Coin For Sale/ Maple Leaf Replica Coin/ Canada Souvenir Silver Coin - Buy Silver Coin,Maple Leaf Replica Coin,Souvenir Silver Coin Product on Alibaba.com

Son básicamente de *Zinc chapado *en plata y las venden a menos de 1 $ si les compras 500 piezas . Son fotos fácilmente identificables por el fondo de algodón blanco que usa esta marca en muchas de sus fotos.

Ahora, la mercancía será lo que tu digas, cariño. 

Realmente lo siento por el que comprara tus monedas. Para la próxima vez que se las pida a Necho.

Saludos.


----------



## kitleron (13 Sep 2014)

Al que ha comprado las monedas le he explicado que era una foto de muestra y que la use porque me pareció estética,yo tengo las monedas de 2014 y soy consciente de que son distintas pero me pareció mas importante que fuera una foto bonita.Pero al parecer es son de monedas oficiales como decís o falsas o lo que sea...
He entendido que para el bien de mi anuncio y para tener mas gente interesada es mejor poner una foto fiel del articulo.
Un saludo


----------



## fff (14 Sep 2014)

Haz varias fotos de tu moneda y pon un post it con tu nick.


----------



## musu19 (14 Sep 2014)

COMPRA VENTA, el salvame deluxe es en tele-circo. ciñámonos al hilo!!

PD: mañana borro el hilo, vosotros deberíais hacer lo mismo!!


----------



## demokratos (15 Sep 2014)

......................................................................


----------



## demokratos (15 Sep 2014)

[........................................................


----------



## jaws (15 Sep 2014)

Actualizo ya que las libertades han sido vendidas

- Kookaburra de 1KG de 2009 -> 575€
- 50 pesos mexicanos de oro a 1130€, precio inferior al de recompra en bélgica

En madrid puede ser en mano

saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Sep 2014)

*Filarmonica*

monedas vendidas


----------



## Arraez (22 Sep 2014)

Compro Lunar II 2015 1 OZ plata, gracias.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (23 Sep 2014)

Busco monedas de 20 dolares de canada. Las busco con el folder de fabrica.

Me faltan: 

2011 the maple
2011 canoa
2012 Penny
2014 Ganso.

Precios lógicos, ofertas por privado, gracias


----------



## alexinversor (26 Sep 2014)

*Lingote de oro 2g auténtico Argor- Heraeus Golden Link con certificado*

Hola me presento(no se si es este el sitio), me llamo Alejandro, soy joven y soy de Ponferrada, León.
Tengo un lingote de oro de inversion de 2 gramos de argor heraeus que me gustaria vender. Es de 999,9 milésimas (con certificado de autenticidad) y de la gama The Golden Link.
No me deja subir la foto. 
El precio es de 80 euros con envío certificado gratuito, espero que le interese a alguno. Un saludo

P.D.: me registré ayer mismo pero ya llevo unos 3 meses ojeando el foro


----------



## Masateo (26 Sep 2014)

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata.

Poco volumen, que estoy empezando (1, 2 o 3 onzas).

No me importa que sean feas, como si son "feaslarmónicas" (pero que estén
en un estado de conservación aceptable).

Además de EUR, tengo BTC (poco, como para 2 onzas) y un Silver Eagle.

No me abruméis con ofertas::


----------



## jchopinn (27 Sep 2014)

*Pongo a la venta mi stock*

Buenos días a todos
Pongo a la venta mi stock de monedas. Onzas kruger, filarmónicas y alguna otra.
Además de varias de 50 pesos mexicanos.
Interesados preguntarme en privado
Gracias


----------



## Fran Bueso (28 Sep 2014)

demokratos dijo:


> Oferta especial para bitcoineros para esta semana!!
> 
> Vendo napoleones y Krugerrands por bitcoins a precio de spot mientras la cotización en Bitstamp del bitcoin esté por debajo de 500$.
> 
> Otras monedas, preguntar.



Cuidado con este gitano multinick de *remonster* que solo va a por la pela, piensa que el oro es una "reliquia bárbara" y de metalero tiene lo que la tacones de monja.



remonster dijo:


> Los mismos trolles que se quejan si mencionas al bitcoin de refilon vienen aqui a dar el coñazo con su *reliquia barbara*.
> 
> Cuanta cagalera madre mia. Estan acojonados porque hubiesen querido comprar bitcoins antes, y ahora ni pueden porque estan hasta las trancas de oro y con el bajon que ha pegado tendrian que vender a perdida para comprar bitcoins.



Avisados estáis.


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Sep 2014)

Krugerrand oro 1 OZ 995€
50 pesos MExicanos oro 1.200€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## bourbon (1 Oct 2014)

Compro monedas (o pequeños lingotes) de oro o plata, solo 999, en mano Sevilla-Huelva, hago prueba. Spot y poco mas, valoro certificado. Ofertas por privado.


----------



## jchopinn (1 Oct 2014)

Sigue a la venta mi stock de onzas gold.
Interesados por privado
Saludos


----------



## chema1970 (3 Oct 2014)

*Monedas 1/4 onza de oro y 1 onza de plata en málaga*

Estaría interesado en comprar monedas 1/4 onza de oro y 1 onza de plata en málaga o cádiz.


----------



## el_andorrano (8 Oct 2014)

*Bullion*

---vendido---


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (11 Oct 2014)

Perdón por el offtopic, cuándo se ponen a la venta las panda 2015?

Gracias.


----------



## Joseplatico (11 Oct 2014)

A la venta *plata:*

*VENDIDOS 22* (100) half dollar a *6,25 €* cada una
*VENDIDOS* (50) Morgan Dollar a *12,40 €* cada una

En mano Costa del Sol.
Envíos a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Erasithanatos (11 Oct 2014)

Vendo oro en España de 18, 22 y 24 k , busco comprador privado que compre entre 300 g y medio kilo, gente seria nada de precio estafa de joyerías o compro oro.

Mp y contesto


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Oct 2014)

se vende pequeño lote de 10 oz plata999 (las 10 oz, estan perfectas)

-2 panda 2011

-3 koala 2009

-5 canguros 2012

PRECIO 340€  Actualizo precio 320€

(Si con el lote les interesa adquirir 5 monedas de plata de 12€ y la de 20€ del mundial, todo por 400€)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORO.




subir imagen

subir gif



5 Libras 36,6g de oro (sovereign) encapsulada y certificada 1350€ Nuevo precio 1280€


-1 kg Lunar Series 1 "Dragon Diamond Eyes" ----- 1050€ con dos diamantes en los ojos del dragon.  NUEVO PRECIO 980€

sube imagenes


subir gif


hosting imagenes


----------



## demokratos (20 Oct 2014)

Saludos a todos

Proximamente lote de soberanos a buen precio. Quien pueda estar interesado que me escriba.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Oct 2014)

Disponibles dos piezas Isabel II 100 Reales Madrid Sin circular con todo su brillo original, en una palabra PRECIOSAS.

Precio 340€ la del 1863

350€ la del 1864

Las 2 piezas 670€ VENDIDAS


subefotos

subir fotos gratis


share image

share image


----------



## Arka (25 Oct 2014)

Pongo a la venta:

*6 Duros de Plata de Alfonso XII* 
1875 - 1876 - 1878 - 1882 - 1883 - 1884

*2 Duros de Plata de Alfonso XIII* 
1891 - 1898

Encapsulados en buen estado de conservación. 

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## biela (29 Oct 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Vendo 2 *Krugerrand 1 Oz*:
> 
> _Precio:_ ¡ *989*  €/Oz !
> 
> ...





De dónde eres?​


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Oct 2014)

*2 Pesetas*

Vendido


Buenas tardes

90 Monedas de 2 pesetas de plata ( años variados) 450€

Un saludo


----------



## sauwi (1 Nov 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

*Se aceptan ofertas por privado*

*Britannia 1oz*


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

*SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias:* 190€(6 monedas)

LUNAR SERIE DRAGON 2012 PRIVI PLATA/SILBER/SILVER 999 28€

*SUPER OFERTA Todas:* 210€(7 monedas)


----------



## avolino (2 Nov 2014)

Vendo las siguientes pandas de plata de una onza:

1989 …………….………. 70 euros 
1990 ……………….……. 70 euros	
1991 ………………..… 100 euros	
1995……………………...75 euros 
1996 …………………… 85 euros 
1998 (fecha larga) 180 euros	
2000 ……………………210 euros	
2001 ………………... 100 euros 
2003…………………..105 euros	

Interesados puedo mandar fotos por privado, gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Se aceptan ofertas razonables. Gracias

He vendido dos veces en el foro y comprado tres.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Nov 2014)

Hola.. por si le interesa a alguien. ..


*
Angel Isle Of Man St. Michael 2014*



Spoiler






















* Vendidas las dos.. gracias*



Ofrezco, cápsulas originales para Kookaburra y Koalas de plata 1 Onza, y para Lunar II De 2 Onzas



Spoiler

















mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## jchopinn (9 Nov 2014)

*Continuo con la venta de onzas*

Pongo a la venta algunas onzas kruger, maple, filarmonica y tambien algunos pesos mexicanos.
Mejor entrega en mano en Valencia.
Poneros en contacto por privado
Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (17 Nov 2014)

*Lingotes 100 gramos*

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco lingotes Argor Heraeus de 100 Gramos por 3100€

Un saludo


----------



## Timetwister (17 Nov 2014)

Vendo en mano en Valencia Krugerrand de 1983 (tengo de otros años también) al precio de compra en Gold4ex (Gold Rates), siempre que sea al menos igual al spot.

Acepto bitcoins (y vendo a distancia por bitcoins).

Pesa 34.01g.


----------



## xecollons (17 Nov 2014)

Hola, una duda, por qué pesa 34 gr? No deberia ser 1 onza?


----------



## Timetwister (17 Nov 2014)

xecollons dijo:


> Hola, una duda, por qué pesa 34 gr? No deberia ser 1 onza?



Porque no es de 24 quilates, sino de 22.


----------



## sauwi (17 Nov 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 180€(6 monedas)


----------



## Katha (19 Nov 2014)

interesante conocer sobre las monedas, si quieren mas info acerca de las divisas no dejen de visitar Forex en Español me parecio muy interesante.


----------



## Caracol (25 Nov 2014)

Interesado en comprar la moneda Fiji Taku, año 2010. Precio razonable.

Enviar privado, muchas gracias.


----------



## jchopinn (26 Nov 2014)

Hola a todos
A la venta onzas oro Krugerrand y de 50 pesos mexicanos
Precio fixing
Soy de Valencia.
Saludos


----------



## modderx (26 Nov 2014)

Vendo Filarmónicas de oro 2014 a 980 e la unidad. Pack de 5 a 960 cada una.
Saludos


----------



## sauwi (27 Nov 2014)

Hoy termina una subasta que he puesto en ebay de una onza Australia 2012. En estos momentos está en 20€ con envío incluido

Moneda de plata 1oz onza 2012. Edición especial | eBay


----------



## el ganador (27 Nov 2014)

Ya a 21


----------



## jotro (27 Nov 2014)

Buenas foreros, una preguntilla general, ¿una pagina recomendable para comprar lingote de plata a su VALOR REAL?, pues casi todas son de reventa, sobre todo aquí en España...Saludos


----------



## jotro (27 Nov 2014)

gracias okk¡¡, gracias miaavg


----------



## sauwi (27 Nov 2014)

Scouser dijo:


> Simple curiosidad. ¿Porqué los gastos son de 9,95€ cuando la indemnización por posible pérdida (30€) de un envío certificado (3,25€) curbriría el valor de la moneda?



Lo envío por agencia y es tan alto por tema de comisiones. Quedan 10 min y esta a solo 22€


----------



## Timetwister (2 Dic 2014)

Vendo a distancia y en mano en Valencia Krugerrand de 1983 (tengo de otros años también) al spot.

Este pesa 34.01g.


----------



## makokillo (3 Dic 2014)

A la venta:

1 ONZA MÉXICO LIBERTAD 2011 PROOF

59 € Envio incluido


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (3 Dic 2014)

Joseplatico dijo:


> A la venta *plata:*
> 
> *VENDIDOS 22* (100) half dollar a *6,25 €* cada una
> *VENDIDOS* (50) Morgan Dollar a *12,40 €* cada una
> ...



Compradas monedas a este vendedor, todo perfecto.

Hasta la siguiente.

Saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Dic 2014)

Hola.. por si le interesa a alguien. ..


*
Angel Isle Of Man St. Michael 2014*



Spoiler






















* 42€ disponibles 3*



Ofrezco, cápsulas originales para Kookaburra y Koalas de plata 1 Onza, y para Lunar II De 2 Onzas



Spoiler

















mas info Mp
gracias un saludo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-58.html


----------



## espi (6 Dic 2014)

Hola,
Compro monedas de 10 euros en plata de Alemania
año 2007 ceca A-F-G-J
año 2008 ceca D-G-J

También 
Austria 5€ plata
2005 Bethoven
2006 Presidencia UE
2010 Pummerin
2011 Tierra de Bosques

Austria 10€ plata
2011 Dragón de Klugenfurt
2011 Agustín

escucho ofertas por privado o por aquí
Saludos


----------



## sauwi (7 Dic 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas en capsula Lindner.

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Dic 2014)

disponible:

- Onzas Canguro 2012 36€ unidad

-10 onzas Maple Leaf 50 aniversario (como la de la foto y enlace) 350€

Buy Silver Online | Buy Silver Maple Leaf Coins | APMEX.com


hosting imagenes

1 kilo Serie Lunar 1 "Dragon diamond eyes (dos diamantes amarillos en los ojos) 850€

subir fotos online

subir fotos gratis

sube imagenes


----------



## demokratos (9 Dic 2014)

..........................................................................


----------



## nicklessss (14 Dic 2014)

*Filarmónica oro*

Vendo en mano en Madrid Filarmónica de 2.009: 1.020€


----------



## manalons (18 Dic 2014)

Actualizado a 8 de Enero


Vendo 2 Krugerrand 1 oz. Spot. En Madrid en Mano.


----------



## Or et d´argent (18 Dic 2014)

*Vendo parte de mi colección*

Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976_outlook.es

Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.

MIS MONEDAS DE PLATA 

ESPAÑA:
- Moneda de 12€ 13,00 € sin circular ( 54 unidades disponibles ) varios modelos/años
- 100 pts 1966 7,00 € excelente conservación ( 12 unidades disponibles ) 
______________________________________________________________
CANADA:
- Peregrin Falcon 16,10 € ( 16 unidades disponibles )
- Bald eagle 16,10 € ( 16 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 15,10 € ( 42 unidades disponibles )
______________________________________________________________

AUSTRALIA:
- Saltwater cocodrile 15,90 € ( 11 unidades disponibles )
- kookaburra 2015 17,40 € ( 18 unidades disponibles )
- koala 2015 17,20 € ( 15 unidades disponibles )
_______________________________________________________________

ARMENIA:
- Arca de noe 15,90 € ( 42 unidades disponibles )
_______________________________________________________________

USA:
- Eagle Americana 17,00 € ( 30 unidades disponibles )
_______________________________________________________________

AUSTRIA:
Filarmonica de Viena 16,50 € ( 37 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 



MIS MONEDAS DE ORO

BRITANICAS:
- Soberano 232,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 
______________________________________________________________

CANADA:
- Maple 2014 1/10 110,00 € ( 7 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 1/4 268,00 € ( 5 unidades disponibles )
______________________________________________________________

AUSTRALIA:
Canguro 2015 1/10 110,00 € ( 6 unidades disponibles )
Canguro 2015 1/4 268,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles )


----------



## General Pavia (18 Dic 2014)

Algun forero de la zona de Lleida que venda alguna moneda de oro? Enviarme privado gracias


----------



## fff (19 Dic 2014)

Hola
Me interesa un Lobo 2011 Canada Wildlife Ag 9999 
Ofertas por mp
Gracias


----------



## japiluser (21 Dic 2014)

Vendo Lobo 2011 Canada Wildlife Ag 9999 por 40 euros más gastos de envio.


----------



## Arka (21 Dic 2014)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes Onzas de Plata en estado Sin Circular y Encapsuladas:

*Australia - Koala 2013* por 26€

*Canada - Mapla Leaf 2010* por VENDIDA
*Canada - Maple Leaf 2011* por 25€
*Canada - Maple Leaf 2012* por 25€
*Canada - Maple Leaf 2013 "25 Aniversario"* por 23€

*China - Panda 2013* por 26€

Gastos de envío por correo certificado en sobre acolchado:

1 Onza - *3,20€*
2 Onzas - *3,70€*
3 Onzas o más - *4,60€*


----------



## Metal12 (21 Dic 2014)

Estoy interesado en Somaliland 1 Oz año 2014 en perfecto estado.


----------



## Katha (23 Dic 2014)

referente al primer comentario creo q es muy cierto q especular no es un juego, por eso se debe aprender mucho, en Mas Tutoriales Forex, pueden aprender muchas cosas q nos puede ayudar a tener herramientas necesarias para poder hacer inversiones mas seguras.


----------



## trasgukoke (23 Dic 2014)

Hola..
busco 10 soberanos o similares ...13 Napoleones. .. o parecidas.....

Un saludo y gracias


escribir mp o a warrenagev@gmail.com


----------



## asqueado (23 Dic 2014)

Buenas

Estoy buscando este pack de cuatro monedas de plata de 200 escudos cada una del año 1999 de Portugal es la Serie X de los Descubrimientos de Brasil









Ofertas de MP
.


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Dic 2014)

Buenas

Estoy interesado en comprar o cambiar por otras monedas que yo tenga un PANDA de 2006. si alguien tiene alguno que le sobre me diga precio y/o que monedas le pueden interesar a cambio

Gracias


----------



## sauwi (25 Dic 2014)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Dic 2014)

Pongo a la venta lingotes de plata good delivery de 1000oz los chiquitos...

si estais interesados info@inversionoro.es

un saludo


----------



## Arraez (26 Dic 2014)

Vendo plata 1 OZ:

Britannia 2007: 39,95€
Canada Alce 2012: 24€
Panda 2013: 29€


----------



## amtt (27 Dic 2014)

Hola pongo a la venta 3 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos del 1947 precio por unidad 1200 euros!! Preferiblemente en mano zona cadiz!! Un saludo


----------



## japiluser (27 Dic 2014)

Este verano estuve en Lisboa. Al lado de la estación de metro que hay en Baixa hay una numismatica y vi de esas. Por si vas alguna vez a Lisboa. en esa zona hay varias numismáticas.





asqueado dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Estoy buscando este pack de cuatro monedas de plata de 200 escudos cada una del año 1999 de Portugal es la Serie X de los Descubrimientos de Brasil
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (27 Dic 2014)

japiluser dijo:


> Este verano estuve en Lisboa. Al lado de la estación de metro que hay en Baixa hay una numismatica y vi de esas. Por si vas alguna vez a Lisboa. en esa zona hay varias numismáticas.




Muchas gracias por el detalle, ojala pudiera viajar, pero ya........

Sigo buscandolas

saludos


----------



## fff (28 Dic 2014)

.Disponibles Silver Britannias 2006,08,09,10. 

Ofertas por mp (Se enviaran fotos a los interesados).



Spoiler



2001

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tpNK4CE8nlI/VKEgF5m-mCI/AAAAAAAAFOc/0DGmNzGXXxA/s1600/B2001.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tpNK4CE8nlI/VKEgF5m-mCI/AAAAAAAAFOc/0DGmNzGXXxA/s320/B2001.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V6OHD1LF3YM/VKEgEGuyunI/AAAAAAAAFOQ/t5IXpiAjOc4/s1600/B2001b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V6OHD1LF3YM/VKEgEGuyunI/AAAAAAAAFOQ/t5IXpiAjOc4/s320/B2001b.jpg" /></a>

2003

<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5ZsoK_giPVQ/VKEgD1CfW-I/AAAAAAAAFOM/r2ZY4WtHrhc/s1600/B2003.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5ZsoK_giPVQ/VKEgD1CfW-I/AAAAAAAAFOM/r2ZY4WtHrhc/s320/B2003.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qLQVi8r2vJ0/VKEgMksyd4I/AAAAAAAAFOk/1hk-pj4-C00/s1600/B2003b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qLQVi8r2vJ0/VKEgMksyd4I/AAAAAAAAFOk/1hk-pj4-C00/s320/B2003b.jpg" /></a>

2005

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pq7A_W5wxcg/VKEgqJRcapI/AAAAAAAAFO4/QB0ezCwmXKg/s1600/B2005b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pq7A_W5wxcg/VKEgqJRcapI/AAAAAAAAFO4/QB0ezCwmXKg/s320/B2005b.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-K5IhkQG5Tu8/VKEgxmk5d9I/AAAAAAAAFPA/ybKhKcAy0is/s1600/B2005.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-K5IhkQG5Tu8/VKEgxmk5d9I/AAAAAAAAFPA/ybKhKcAy0is/s320/B2005.jpg" /></a>

Lo que hay debajo de la P, es el color de mi camara reflejada. 

2006

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HkWvmgjYkZg/VKEg3tlbcqI/AAAAAAAAFPI/40Z7xGxhNvI/s1600/B2006b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HkWvmgjYkZg/VKEg3tlbcqI/AAAAAAAAFPI/40Z7xGxhNvI/s320/B2006b.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uW96Y54tQRA/VKEgppvYIpI/AAAAAAAAFO0/2FL42Fo5enw/s1600/B2006.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uW96Y54tQRA/VKEgppvYIpI/AAAAAAAAFO0/2FL42Fo5enw/s320/B2006.jpg" /></a>

2007

<a href="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s7ovCPUJLDw/VKEh0n2ZC2I/AAAAAAAAFPc/znTdSSchepg/s1600/B2007.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s7ovCPUJLDw/VKEh0n2ZC2I/AAAAAAAAFPc/znTdSSchepg/s320/B2007.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9qX09X1viOs/VKEh0hWulEI/AAAAAAAAFPg/o9ECuawXzNw/s1600/B2007b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9qX09X1viOs/VKEh0hWulEI/AAAAAAAAFPg/o9ECuawXzNw/s320/B2007b.jpg" /></a>


----------



## fff (29 Dic 2014)

.Disponibles Silver Britannias 2006,08,09,10. 



Spoiler



2006

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HkWvmgjYkZg/VKEg3tlbcqI/AAAAAAAAFPI/40Z7xGxhNvI/s1600/B2006b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HkWvmgjYkZg/VKEg3tlbcqI/AAAAAAAAFPI/40Z7xGxhNvI/s320/B2006b.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uW96Y54tQRA/VKEgppvYIpI/AAAAAAAAFO0/2FL42Fo5enw/s1600/B2006.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uW96Y54tQRA/VKEgppvYIpI/AAAAAAAAFO0/2FL42Fo5enw/s320/B2006.jpg" /></a>

2008

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2sQ23ZSyX8g/VKEhs680T6I/AAAAAAAAFPQ/fX3uACvlcJ0/s1600/B2008.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2sQ23ZSyX8g/VKEhs680T6I/AAAAAAAAFPQ/fX3uACvlcJ0/s320/B2008.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V9E6jrZf9_A/VKEh7-4a5wI/AAAAAAAAFPo/Q55uVLbcVTA/s1600/B2008b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V9E6jrZf9_A/VKEh7-4a5wI/AAAAAAAAFPo/Q55uVLbcVTA/s320/B2008b.jpg" /></a>

2009

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WkCGaAJ-pBc/VKEkzsLGzMI/AAAAAAAAFQo/bSdqUO67n9M/s1600/B2009.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WkCGaAJ-pBc/VKEkzsLGzMI/AAAAAAAAFQo/bSdqUO67n9M/s320/B2009.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0He-CFRmb-M/VKEksv2NLEI/AAAAAAAAFQY/uUATcaNepMc/s1600/B2009b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0He-CFRmb-M/VKEksv2NLEI/AAAAAAAAFQY/uUATcaNepMc/s320/B2009b.jpg" /></a>

2010

<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NUzk7ZT2-tI/VKEi7qlHXzI/AAAAAAAAFQE/_4aSKsynxJE/s1600/B2010.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NUzk7ZT2-tI/VKEi7qlHXzI/AAAAAAAAFQE/_4aSKsynxJE/s320/B2010.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kGzqgyen3jM/VKEjC4mNI0I/AAAAAAAAFQM/3fbi_SUHagQ/s1600/B2010b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kGzqgyen3jM/VKEjC4mNI0I/AAAAAAAAFQM/3fbi_SUHagQ/s320/B2010b.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (29 Dic 2014)

¿Que moneda bullion me aconsejarias, con su precio lo mas cercano al precio del oro, sin apenas sobrecoste de numismatica, para proteger parte de mis ahorros?


----------



## Or et d´argent (29 Dic 2014)

*Inventario de 24/12/14*

Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976_outlook.es

ACTUALIZADO 24/12/14

Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.

MIS MONEDAS DE PLATA 

ESPAÑA:
- Moneda de 12€ 13,00 € sin circular ( 54 unidades disponibles ) varios modelos/años
- 100 pts 1966 7,00 € excelente conservación ( 12 unidades disponibles ) 
__________________________________________________ ____________
CANADA:
- Peregrin Falcon 16,10 € ( 16 unidades disponibles )
- Bald eagle 16,10 € ( 16 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 15,10 € ( 42 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ ____________

AUSTRALIA:
- Saltwater cocodrile 15,90 € ( 11 unidades disponibles )
- kookaburra 2015 17,40 € ( 18 unidades disponibles )
- koala 2015 17,20 € ( 15 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

ARMENIA:
- Arca de noe 15,90 € ( 42 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

USA:
- Eagle Americana 17,00 € ( 30 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

AUSTRIA:
Filarmonica de Viena 16,50 € ( 37 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 



MIS MONEDAS DE ORO

BRITANICAS:
- Soberano 232,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 
__________________________________________________ ____________

CANADA:
- Maple 2014 1/10 110,00 € ( 7 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 1/4 268,00 € ( 5 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ ____________

AUSTRALIA:
Canguro 2015 1/10 110,00 € ( 6 unidades disponibles )
Canguro 2015 1/4 268,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles )


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Dic 2014)

2 Krugerrand ORO Fixing +2% + envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Katha (29 Dic 2014)

interesante la información sobre las monedas, a veces necesitamos informarnos mas acerca de estas cosas para poder realizar compras con certeza y no perder, pueden tambien Aprenda mas de Forex, ahi hay info sobre divisas.


----------



## irishdragon (29 Dic 2014)

Hola a todos! No se si es aquí o hay un hilo especial para los karlillos. Se escuchan ofertas. Preferiblemente en Jaén o provincia de Córdoba o Granada. Gracias!!


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Ene 2015)

Krugerrand a Fixing +envio
laminas de oro fino a fixing
lingotes plata good delivery a fixing +5% + IVA

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Katha (2 Ene 2015)

interesante el intercambio de monedas, hay muchas sugerencias sobre esto en Mas Tutoriales Forex


----------



## demokratos (2 Ene 2015)

Oferta de pack: Krugerrand a spot + 100 k12 a 12.60/ud.

En mano Madrid. Oferta valida hasta el domingo.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ene 2015)

--krugerrand ioz oro a fixing
--Kokaburra 2015 1oz plata
--lingotes 1000oz plata gooddelivery
--laminas oro 24k a fixing

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (4 Ene 2015)

VENTA: LOTE, 12 piezas 20 Francos Marian Coq, año 1913, en SC todas, precio 175€ por pieza.
Solo venta en mano.

saludos y Feliz año nuevo a todos.



El compañero que me ha enviado el privado, porfavor que revise su bandeja de mensages privados que la tiene llena y no puedo contestarle.

LOTE RESERVADO.


----------



## bourbon (6 Ene 2015)

Compro monedas-lingotes, solo huelva y sevilla en mano. Ofertas por privado.


----------



## avolino (7 Ene 2015)

Vendo las siguientes pandas de plata de una onza:

1989 …………….………. 70 euros 
1990 ……………….……. 70 euros 
1991 ………………..… 100 euros 
1995……………………...75 euros 
1996 …………………… 85 euros 
1998 (fecha larga) 180 euros 
2000 ……………………210 euros 
2001 ………………... 100 euros 
2003…………………..105 euros 

Interesados puedo mandar fotos por privado, gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Se aceptan ofertas razonables. Gracias

He vendido dos veces en el foro y comprado tres.


----------



## nicklessss (9 Ene 2015)

Vendo 3 Filarmónicas de Viena 1oz oro 999,9/1000. *1.050€* la unidad. Envío fotos por privado. 

En mano, en Madrid.

Edito: Vendidas.


----------



## Or et d´argent (13 Ene 2015)

*Actualizado 13/ENERO/2015*

Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976_outlook.es

Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.

MIS MONEDAS DE PLATA 

ESPAÑA:

- 100 pts 1966 6,00 € excelente conservación ( 10 unidades disponibles ) 
__________________________________________________ ____________
CANADA:
- Peregrin Falcon 16,10 € ( 15 unidades disponibles )
- Bald eagle 16,10 € ( 13 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 15,10 € ( 29 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ ____________

AUSTRALIA:
- Saltwater cocodrile 15,90 € ( 11 unidades disponibles )
- kookaburra 2015 17,40 € ( 18 unidades disponibles )
- koala 2015 17,20 € ( 15 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

ARMENIA:
- Arca de noe 15,90 € ( 42 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

USA:
- Eagle Americana 17,00 € ( 30 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ _____________

AUSTRIA:
Filarmonica de Viena 16,50 € ( 37 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 



MIS MONEDAS DE ORO

BRITANICAS:
- Soberano 232,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles ) ( varios años ) 
__________________________________________________ ____________

CANADA:
- Maple 2014 1/10 110,00 € ( 7 unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 1/4 268,00 € ( 5 unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ ____________

AUSTRALIA:
Canguro 2015 1/10 110,00 € ( 6 unidades disponibles )
Canguro 2015 1/4 268,00 € ( 2 unidades disponibles )


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Ene 2015)

*Actualizado*

Actualizado

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Monedas de oro variadas

Un saludo


----------



## demokratos (13 Ene 2015)

Napoleones, soberanos, krugerrands, rands, pesos mexicanos (moneda pequeña y grande)...

En mano en Madrid.


----------



## Sauron1972 (13 Ene 2015)

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por monedas de plata de 12 euros. 

También la cambiaría por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc), aunque preferentemente las de 12 euros. 

Ofertas por mp



Spoiler


----------



## amtt (16 Ene 2015)

Cambio moneda bullíon de oro por monedas bullíon de plata!!



Oferta por mp


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 Ene 2015)

Disponible 

*Panda 1Kg* Proof año 2009 dificil de consegir, estuche y certificado -------Precio *1.200€* Se puede estudir cambio por alguna pieza de oro

subir imagenes

subir foto

subir fotos a internet


----------



## Arka (17 Ene 2015)

*Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas del periodo historico del III Reich Aleman, todas ellas de plata, en muy buen estado de conservación:

2 Reichmarks de 1933 ceca A - Martin Lutero (escasisima) - VENDIDA
2 Reichmarks de 1934 ceca A - Iglesia de Postdam Garrison con fecha - 16€
2 Reichmarks de 1937 ceca A - Aguila con esvastica - 10€
2 Reichmarks de 1938 ceca B - Aguila con esvastica - 10€
2 Reichmarks de 1939 ceca A - Aguila con esvastica - 10€
2 Reichmarks de 1939 ceca F - Aguila con esvastica - VENDIDA

5 Reichmarks de 1935 ceca A - Iglesia de postdam Garrison - 20€
5 Reichmarks de 1935 ceca D - Aguila sin esvastica - 17€
5 Reichmarks de 1936 ceca A - Aguila sin esvastica - VENDIDA
5 Reichmarks de 1936 ceca A - Aguila con esvastica - VENDIDA


Si quereis tener un trozo (bastante negro) de historia es una muy buena oportunidad, no pretendo hacer apologias de ningun tipo, solo es numismática.*


----------



## soutomoro (17 Ene 2015)

*vendo monedas plata, oro y euros*

Hola foreros
Vendo monedas de plata: kangaroo, britania, silver eagle, kookaburra, filarmónicas, koalas, pandas, lunar II, wild life puma, mexico libertad. varios años. Muchas monedas varias unidades....sobretodo pandas y filarmonicas. Todas compradas en el foro a lo largo de los años.
tambien 3 onzas de oro.

Ademas sets de euros desde 1999 a 2003 y 2009.
y vaticano desde 2002 a 2009.
por ultimo monedas de plata de 12 euros. Tengo muchas unidades
vendo por separado o en conjunto.
precio a determinar en cada caso.
prefiero entrega en mano en Palma. Gracias. Mensajes al privado


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2015)

soutomoro dijo:


> Hola foreros
> Vendo monedas de plata: kangaroo, britania, silver eagle, kookaburra, filarmónicas, koalas, pandas, lunar II, wild life puma, mexico libertad. varios años. Muchas monedas varias unidades....sobretodo pandas y filarmonicas. Todas compradas en el foro a lo largo de los años.
> tambien 3 onzas de oro.
> 
> ...



Pero digo yo que podrias poner una lista de todo lo que tienes,asi venderas mejor.


----------



## BaNGo (19 Ene 2015)

Añado alguna moneda a ver si vendo algo.

2 x Austria. 100 coronas. 1915 reacuñación. 33,87 gramos oro 900/1000. Spot+1%.
Reino Unido. Soberano 1980 edición PROOF. Tirada 81.200. Spot+7%
Estuche Colección Britannia 2002. Onza + ½ + ¼ +1/10. Spot+2%.
Soberano 1877. Spot+5%
Monedas de $5 y $10 USA. Spot+3%.

Trato en mano en Vitoria o Pamplona o envío a cargo del comprador. Fotos y más info por privado.


----------



## fff (20 Ene 2015)

.Disponibles Silver Britannias 2008,09,10. 



Spoiler



2008

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2sQ23ZSyX8g/VKEhs680T6I/AAAAAAAAFPQ/fX3uACvlcJ0/s1600/B2008.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2sQ23ZSyX8g/VKEhs680T6I/AAAAAAAAFPQ/fX3uACvlcJ0/s320/B2008.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V9E6jrZf9_A/VKEh7-4a5wI/AAAAAAAAFPo/Q55uVLbcVTA/s1600/B2008b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V9E6jrZf9_A/VKEh7-4a5wI/AAAAAAAAFPo/Q55uVLbcVTA/s320/B2008b.jpg" /></a>

2009

<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WkCGaAJ-pBc/VKEkzsLGzMI/AAAAAAAAFQo/bSdqUO67n9M/s1600/B2009.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WkCGaAJ-pBc/VKEkzsLGzMI/AAAAAAAAFQo/bSdqUO67n9M/s320/B2009.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0He-CFRmb-M/VKEksv2NLEI/AAAAAAAAFQY/uUATcaNepMc/s1600/B2009b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0He-CFRmb-M/VKEksv2NLEI/AAAAAAAAFQY/uUATcaNepMc/s320/B2009b.jpg" /></a>

2010

<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NUzk7ZT2-tI/VKEi7qlHXzI/AAAAAAAAFQE/_4aSKsynxJE/s1600/B2010.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NUzk7ZT2-tI/VKEi7qlHXzI/AAAAAAAAFQE/_4aSKsynxJE/s320/B2010.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kGzqgyen3jM/VKEjC4mNI0I/AAAAAAAAFQM/3fbi_SUHagQ/s1600/B2010b.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kGzqgyen3jM/VKEjC4mNI0I/AAAAAAAAFQM/3fbi_SUHagQ/s320/B2010b.jpg" /></a>

Tres arañazos ligeros en cuello.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Ene 2015)

Buenos dias

Filarmonica de oro 3% Premium

Maple Leaf 3% Premium

Un saludo


----------



## Arctic (20 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos,

Estaría interesado en cambiar onzas de plata (filarmónicas, solo en tubos completos) por onzas de oro o bitcoins. El trato sería en mano en Madrid y ajustando los ratios de cambio en el momento. Si alguien quiere comprar en lugar de cambiar, también lo podemos ver.

Un saludo.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Ene 2015)

¿Dónde soléis comprar?


----------



## Tichy (22 Ene 2015)

Hasta ahora no he vendido nada en el foro, aunque sí tengo numerosas referencias como comprador.

El caso es que (para hacer espacio  ), he decidido poner a la venta algunas monedas que tengo “repetidas”. Serían de momento las siguientes monedas de plata 1 y 1,5 Oz. Todas ellas nuevas en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas, las australianas van en su cápsula original y la de Ruanda en su funda. El resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm (incluso la de 1,5 Oz, con cápsula especial para su tamaño).

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 34,50€ (Vendida)
1 x Kookaburra 2006 ___________ 36,00€ (Vendida)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 31,00€ (Vendida)
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
2 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 22,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	21,50€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	28,50€ (Reservada)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	26,00€ (dos pequeñas manchas de leche en el lado de la reina)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope____ 27,50€ (Vendida)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________	28,00€ (Reservada)
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	27,00€ (Reservada)
3 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	21,00€ (2 Reservadas)
1 x Ruanda Guepardo 2013_______ 28,00€ (en su funda plástica sellada original) (Vendida)
1 x Andorra Eagle 2013 __________23,00€ (Reservada)
2 x Surinam 2013 ______________	24,00€ (1 Reservada)
1 x Oso Polar 1,5 Oz Canadá 2013_	32,00€ (Vendida)


Al ser primera venta, trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.


----------



## modderx (22 Ene 2015)

vendo filarmonicas de oro , dispongo de 5 unidades a 1230 e cada una, venta del lote de 5, 1190e. nuevas, trato en mano en valencia o envio


----------



## pbunda (23 Ene 2015)

Noticia importante del oro!

El metal precioso, visto como una cobertura contra la inflación, subió el jueves después de que el BCE se comprometió a gastar más de 1 billón de euros para reactivar el crecimiento y evitar la deflación.

El oro ha comparado ya que algunas de esas ganancias ya que el euro tocó un nuevo máximo de 11 años a través frente al dólar y el metal le fue difícil mantenerse por encima del nivel psicológico $ 1,300.


----------



## Or et d´argent (25 Ene 2015)

*Nuevo lote 25/01/2015*

Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976@outlook.es

Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.

NUEVO LOTE 25/01/2015

MIS MONEDAS DE PLATA 

ESPAÑA:

- 100 pts 1966 7,00 € excelente conservación ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles ) 
__________________________________________________ 

CANADA:
- Peregrin Falcon 17,60 € ( 30 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Bald eagle 17,60 € ( 30 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Maple Leaf 16,40 € ( 50 nuevas unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ 

AUSTRALIA:

- Kookaburra 1 onza 2015 18,20 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Kookaburra 10 onzas 2015 198,40 € ( 4 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Koala 1 onza 2015 18,20 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Koala 10 onzas 2015 197,20 € ( 4 nuevas unidades disponibles ) _____________________________________________ 

ARMENIA:
- Arca de noe 17,20 € ( 50 nuevas unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ 

USA:
- Eagle Americana 17,90 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________ 

AUSTRIA:
-Filarmonica de Viena 17,50 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles ) 

____________________________________________________

SOMALIA:
- Elefante 2015 1 onza 18,90 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
______________________________________________________

MEXICO:
-Libertad 1 onza 18,40 € ( 60 unidades disponibles )
-Libertad 5 onzas 115,90 € ( 6 unidades disponibles )
______________________________________________________

BRITANICAS:
- Britannia 2015 19,10 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
_______________________________________________________

TOKELAU:
- Atun 21,10 € ( 40 nuevas unidades disponibles )
________________________________________________________

CHINA:
- Panda 2015 21,10 € ( 30 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Panda 2013 23,60 € ( 20 nuevas unidades disponibles )
________________________________________________________
MIS MONEDAS DE ORO
_________________________________________________________

BRITANICAS:
- Soberano 2014 267,00 € ( 4 nuevas unidades disponibles ) 
__________________________________________________ 

CANADA:
- Maple 2014 1/10 119,80 € ( 3 ultimas unidades disponibles )
- Maple 2014 1/4 312,00 € ( ultima unidad )
__________________________________________________ 

AUSTRALIA:
- Canguro 2015 1/10 123,00 € ( 4 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Canguro 2015 1/4 318,00 € ( 2 nuevas unidades disponibles )
__________________________________________________

CHINA:
- Panda 2015 1/20 77,10 € ( 10 nuevas unidades disponibles )
- Panda 2015 1/10 126,90 € ( 6 nuevas unidades disponibles ) - - Panda 2015 1/4 312,20 € ( 2 nuevas unidades disponibles ) _________________________________________________

USA:
- Eagle Oro 1/10 2015 127,40 € ( 4 nuevas unidades disponibles )


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2015)

Me interesa:
.-Calendario azteca 1oz, 2oz
.-Britannia 1997, 2000
Ofertas por mp. Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976@outlook.es
> 
> Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
> Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.
> ...



*¿Cómo van esos tiempos de entrega?... ¿estáis tardando un poco , no? *

Y eso que pones que están en stock/disponibles.

Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (26 Ene 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *¿Cómo van esos tiempos de entrega?... ¿estáis tardando un poco , no? *
> 
> Y eso que pones que están en stock/disponibles.
> 
> Un saludo



¿y esto es por......?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2015)

Porque imagino que paketazo está como yo... Es decir, que tarda en llegar, aunque de momento la comunicación con el vendedor es buena. Aunque tengo pendiente de recibir otro pedido desde Alemania y también va con cierto retraso. En fin, esperemos que todo se deba a problemas "logísticos", pero está claro que cuando la parte compradora cumple, es decir, paga, pues espera que exista cierta reciprocidad en cuando a la rapidez en el envío.

Saludos.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Ene 2015)

Buenas, alguien puede recordar una pagina que era una especie de portal de páginas de venta de monedas en Alemania, silber-investor o algo así, era muy interesante como consulta.


----------



## japiluser (27 Ene 2015)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas, alguien puede recordar una pagina que era una especie de portal de páginas de venta de monedas en Alemania, silver-investor o algo así, era muy interesante como consulta.



silber investor
En alemán plata es con b


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (28 Ene 2015)

Buenos días, 

Estoy interesado en adquirir las siguientes onzas Lunar II sin privy:

1oz 2008 - Ratolines
1oz 2009 - Buey
1oz 2010 - Tigretón
1oz 2015 - Cabra/Oveja o lo que sea ese bicho
2oz 2015 - Ídem

No hace falta que sea el pack completo.
Ofertas por privado por favor.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## goacida (28 Ene 2015)

Buenos dias:
Estoy interesado en compar un par de onzas de oro.
Sólo kanguros, filarmonicas,pandas, lunar,kruger...

Trato en mano en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (28 Ene 2015)

Hola
Vendo de 3 a 5 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos!!
Todas encapsuladas !!
Envio fotos!!
Interesados mp!!

Trato en mano zona sur!!
Un saludo


----------



## àndres_alo (29 Ene 2015)

*Moneda American Eagle 2014 Plata 1 oz x20*

Hola a todos, vendo un estuche de 20 onzas de plata de las que pongo en el título, el precio es 390€, estoy en Madrid.
Contactar por mensaje privado mejor, gracias.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Ene 2015)

àndres_alo dijo:


> Hola a todos, vendo un estuche de 20 onzas de plata de las que pongo en el título, el precio es 390€, estoy en Madrid.
> Contactar por mensaje privado mejor, gracias.



Desde luego que es un estuche muy caro, ¿podrías por favor poner una foto?

¿En que título has puesto el tipo de onzas para las cuales es el estuche?

ienso: Por un momento me vino a la mente aquel vendedor del eBay que vendía la caja del Iphone a precio de un Iphone...


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Porque imagino que paketazo está como yo... Es decir, que tarda en llegar, aunque de momento la comunicación con el vendedor es buena. Aunque tengo pendiente de recibir otro pedido desde Alemania y también va con cierto retraso. En fin, esperemos que todo se deba a problemas "logísticos", pero está claro que cuando la parte compradora cumple, es decir, paga, pues espera que exista cierta reciprocidad en cuando a la rapidez en el envío.
> 
> Saludos.



Voy a esperar a que os lleguen a vosotros los pedidos entonces. Solicitada información de monedas y envío a Luis Miguel. Por favor, comentad por aquí si todo bien y tal. Gracias compis :


----------



## Parri (30 Ene 2015)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Voy a esperar a que os lleguen a vosotros los pedidos entonces. Solicitada información de monedas y envío a Luis Miguel. Por favor, comentad por aquí si todo bien y tal. Gracias compis :



A mí lo que me extraña son los precios tan baratos que da para moneda nueva acompañado de que está registrado de pocos días. En moneda vieja siempre se puede tener una emergencia y vender barato pero en la nueva..... como soy metalero soy desconfiado por naturaleza, al fin y al cabo tenemos metal porque no confiamos en el sistema actual. 

Luis Miguel, un consejo. Supongo que has contestado a paketazo y Fernando por privado pero si vendes aquí deberías dar también explicaciones aquí sino perderás credibilidad.

Por otra parte si paketazo o Fernando necesitáis ayuda de alguna forma sólo hace falta pedirla, vosotros lo harías por lo demás seguro. Estoy casi seguro que no es mucho pero eso es lo de menos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2015)

Respecto a mi pedido a Luis Miguel, O´r et D´argent, de momento no ha llegado.

Me mantengo en contacto con el vendedor que me da su palabra de que el problema es del servicio postal...no nacional.

No pongo en duda su palabra, poder pagar vía Pay Pal, ya demuestra como poco, seriedad.

Todos los comienzos son difíciles, y supongo que esos precios (no lo sé), se basarán en grandes pedidos para abaratar costos.

Además, nombres, apellidos, números de cuenta, correos electrónicos etc. Son prueba en caso de incumplimiento.

En mi caso el pedido es "ridículo", pues como le he dicho al vendedor, lo hacía para comprobar su modo de trabajo.

De momento y por eso lo he comentado en el foro, lento no va, va lo siguiente...así que os recomiendo que esperéis a que nos llegue lo pedido para tomar decisiones.

Un saludo


----------



## amtt (30 Ene 2015)

Hola!! Si el envio es por correo va a tardar bastante, yo llevo esperando mas de un mes un envio por correo de otro tipo de mercancía!! Y cuando llame a correos me dijeron que esperara sentado q estaban colapsados!!así q abra q esperar!!
Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2015)

# amtt: No es el caso... Si tienes un número de seguimiento no hay problema. Lo más probable sea lo que comenta paketazo y es que el vendedor esté esperando la mercancía y que me imagino que de país le viene. En cualquier caso, si no tenía la mercancía, podía haberlo comentado y entonces hubiéramos podido decidir si seguir adelante o no con el pedido. En fin, tendremos que tener un poco más de "paciencia"... pero no mucha más.


----------



## amtt (30 Ene 2015)

Pues si q llevas razón fernandojcg!!porque pone unidades disponibles!!bueno el sabra lo que hace aunque creo que vender de esa manera no llegará a buen puerto!! Un saludo y espero que pronto os llegue la mercancía!!


----------



## Or et d´argent (30 Ene 2015)

Hola buenas tardes a todos, en vista de los comentarios citados, expongo:
Confusion 1 - Los artículos disponibles son los que yo tengo reservados en la empresa( no en mi casa ) son artículos con precio cerrado sin oscilación de importe.
No podia poner en el listado reservado, apalabrado,etc...porque daríamos por hecho que están vendidos.

Confusion 2 - El tiempo de espera es bastante dilatado porque las gestiones y tratos son online, lo cual pueden tardarte en contestar unos días. Que vas sumando y,etc...

Nota: Yo pienso que a estos precios se puede pedir un poco mas de paciencia, y si encima el vendedor es nuevo brindarle un poco de confianza. Luego de sobra queda decir que el que paga rápido hay que atenderle rápido. Pero no esta en mis manos.

Solo les pido un voto de confianza y paciencia que los artículos lo merecen.
Gracias a todos, sobre todo a los que ya han confiado en mi persona.


----------



## oinoko (30 Ene 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Hola!! Si el envio es por correo va a tardar bastante, yo llevo esperando mas de un mes un envio por correo de otro tipo de mercancía!! Y cuando llame a correos me dijeron que esperara sentado q estaban colapsados!!así q abra q esperar!!
> Un saludo a todos!!




No se donde están colapsados, pero en los envíos Alemanía- España te aseguro que no.

Un pedido que le hice a Necho este Domingo (25/1) pagado por "Paypal for friends", me lo mandó el Lunes y me acaba de llegar hoy Viernes (30/1) hace un ratico.
Obviamente todo OK. 

Pedirlo un Domingo y el Viernes tenerlo en casa!!. Creo que es record Guinness. :Aplauso:




Or et d´argent dijo:


> Nota: Yo pienso que a estos precios se puede pedir un poco mas de paciencia,



Eso sólo es correcto si avisas en el mismo anuncio que el envío puede tardar, y cada uno que decida si le interesa o le compensa el precio con la espera. Pero a posteriori no es cierto.



Or et d´argent dijo:


> y si encima el vendedor es nuevo brindarle un poco de confianza.



Aquí vas totalmente equivocado. Esto no es un videojuego en el que haya que ser comprensivo con los novatos. El que el vendedor sea nuevo no es licencia para ningún fallo, mas bien al contrario, si eres nuevo y quieres que la gente confíe en ti tienes que demostrar que eres mejor que los demás.

El derecho a tener pequeños fallos te lo ganas cuando has cumplido a la perfección 100 veces.

Saludos.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (30 Ene 2015)

Un pedido que le hice a Necho este Domingo (25/1) pagado por "Paypal for friends", me lo mandó el Lunes y me acaba de llegar hoy Viernes (30/1) hace un ratico.
Obviamente todo OK. 

Pedirlo un Domingo y el Viernes tenerlo en casa!!. Creo que es record Guinness. 



Tdos sabemos q Necho es un valor seguro.


----------



## musu19 (30 Ene 2015)

PARA MARUJEAR EL SALVAME!!!
Este hilo es compra-venta....

para elogiar ventas y compras... tambien existe un hilo especifico.... me molesta cada poco tiempo esto se llene de chachara, no de ofertas....

Gracias!!


----
me edito a posterior.... yo tambien borrare este hilo mañana


----------



## pbunda (30 Ene 2015)

Estoy apunto de comprar este robot de trading.
Y en verdad no se hasta que punto puede ser verdad que en una semana se pueda ganar un 100%

eagold System by merzischellgold | Myfxbook

Gracias seria de mucha ayuda si estaría bien

Saludos!


----------



## Or et d´argent (30 Ene 2015)

Una cosa solo compañero CONDE84, indiqueme por favor en que punto de mi anuncio aparecen las palabras ( ''en stock'' según usted ), numéreme la fila y lo cambiare gustosamente.
Un saludo


----------



## necho (31 Ene 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> No creo que debas presumir tanto, necho.
> 
> Tú también sabes hacer las cosas mal.



Lamadama si tiene algo que decir la invito a que lo haga en el hilo de las valoraciones. Aunque creo que sé por donde van los tiros. Yo en monedas sin premium o con poco premium (del año en curso) y oro trabajo con la cotización tanto para arriba como para abajo y quienes lleven tiempo por este hilo me han comprado plata y oro "baratos" cuando hay bajadas. Si al cierre del fin de semana pasado el spot de la plata estaba a ~1,10 EUR más que el cierre de anoche, obviamente las monedas también iban a estar más caras. Que el fin de semana pasado usted hubiera tenido en mente precios de poco antes de actualizar mi anuncio y luego piense que se los he cambiado porque yo lo valgo, eso es su percepción y ahí no puedo hacer nada. También que yo tenga dos precios distintos para una misma moneda (uno en el apartado"destacados" y luego otro en la subcategoría de la moneda) puede ser un error mío, sí. Pero al final prevalecerá el precio que diga el vendedor.

De todo modos, y como ya le he escrito más arriba, si tiene algo que decirme me lo dice o por privado o en el hilo de valoraciones y así no hacemos otro "show" en este hilo, esta vez conmigo como protagonista


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2015)

En mí opinión, el hilo de VALORACION es para cuando se ha efectuado la transacción y otra cosa muy distinta es cuando se anuncia una mercancía y se incumplen ciertas premisas. Entonces el hilo adecuado para quejarse es este y evitar así posibles compras de otras foreros hasta que el "problema" se haya resuelto...

Y al que no le guste el "marujeo"/"show" es bien sencillo: se salta el post y se continua buscando aquello que le pueda interesar. Por supuesto, cuando lo estime oportuno, seguiré utilizando este hilo si veo inconvenientes con el vendedor y, por supuestísimo, para la valoración ya sé que hay otro hilo... Nadie me tiene que explicar lo qué tengo que hacer, ya que son muchos los foreros a los que he comprado aquí, de la misma manera que lo hago fuera de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## necho (31 Ene 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Me he abstenido de dejar una valoración negativa en tu contra en el hilo correspondiente en base a que otras veces te he comprado monedas y todo fue bien. Pero desde luego que te la mereces.
> Tampoco hubiese dicho nada aquí, si no fuera por ver cómo te creces y presumes contra el vendedor novato. Nunca me han caído bien los sobrados.
> 
> Me alegro que reconozcas lo que pasó: te hice un pedido, y con posterioridad, cambiaste el precio de las monedas. Tengo capturas de pantalla que lo demuestran, la cosa no tiene ningún misterio.
> ...



Si quiere puede poner las capturas de pantalla en el hilo de las valoraciones. Por favor que se vea la fecha y hora de la parte superior y también la fecha y hora que aparecen en la parte posterior del mensaje cuando se hacen las ediciones del mismo.

Por otra parte en todo momento la traté con respeto y educación que como persona y cliente se merece. Es más, como puede apreciar la trato y la sigo tratando de Ud. porque de estar forma fue que "nos conocimos" metaleramente hablando y se me hace raro tutearla a estas alturas.


----------



## Refinanciado (31 Ene 2015)

pbunda dijo:


> Estoy apunto de comprar este robot de trading.
> Y en verdad no se hasta que punto puede ser verdad que en una semana se pueda ganar un 100%
> 
> eagold System by merzischellgold | Myfxbook
> ...



Si te gustan los robots, más vale que te compres una turmix y montes un bar


----------



## rsm (31 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En mí opinión, el hilo de VALORACION es para cuando se ha efectuado la transacción y otra cosa muy distinta es cuando se anuncia una mercancía y se incumplen ciertas premisas. Entonces el hilo adecuado para quejarse es este y evitar así posibles compras de otras foreros hasta que el "problema" se haya resuelto...
> 
> Y al que no le guste el "marujeo"/"show" es bien sencillo: se salta el post y se continua buscando aquello que le pueda interesar. Por supuesto, cuando lo estime oportuno, seguiré utilizando este hilo si veo inconvenientes con el vendedor y, por supuestísimo, para la valoración ya sé que hay otro hilo... Nadie me tiene que explicar lo qué tengo que hacer, ya que son muchos los foreros a los que he comprado aquí, de la misma manera que lo hago fuera de este foro.
> 
> Saludos.



Como lector de este y otros hilos, estoy completamente de acuerdo con fernando. Yo estuve informandome con el citado vendedor (or et argent) y tenia mis dudas acerca de comprar o no. Revisé el hilo de valoraciones y no había comentarios al respecto, lógico, ya que no ha habido aún ninguna operación cerrada. Los post de este hilo me han ayudado a decidirme, y la decisión no hubiera sido igual en caso de no haber leido dichos post, para bien o para mal, hubiera tenido menos información, que al final es de lo que se trata. Lo de los puristas, pues lo tienen bien sencillo: ignorar o saltar, como ha dicho fernando, que parecen más papistas que el papa.


----------



## necho (31 Ene 2015)

rsm dijo:


> Como lector de este y otros hilos, estoy completamente de acuerdo con fernando. Yo estuve informandome con el citado vendedor (or et argent) y tenia mis dudas acerca de comprar o no. Revisé el hilo de valoraciones y no había comentarios al respecto, lógico, ya que no ha habido aún ninguna operación cerrada. Los post de este hilo me han ayudado a decidirme, y la decisión no hubiera sido igual en caso de no haber leido dichos post, para bien o para mal, hubiera tenido menos información, que al final es de lo que se trata. Lo de los puristas, pues lo tienen bien sencillo: ignorar o saltar, como ha dicho fernando, que parecen más papistas que el papa.



Pero si es que no es de purismos. Si paketazo, fernandojcg, lamadama o cualquier otro conforero tiene algo que decir acerca de un vendedor bien sea _*or et argent*_, mi persona o cualquier otro forero-vendedor lo puede hacer en el de valoraciones o incluso puede crear uno totalmente nuevo. Por ejemplo dices que en el hilo de las valoraciones no había ninguna referencia, pero si hubieran escrito sus mensajes allí claro que hubieras podido encontrar información acerca de este vendedor y podido hacerte una idea que te ayudara a tomar la decisión de compra.

El tema es que aunque tengan las mejores intensiones del mundo, un mensaje por más bien intencionado que sea da pie a que se cree un hilo chat de no sé cuantas páginas y el hilo *"para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros"* queda totalmente desvirtuado. Sin ir más lejos esta misma página ya tiene 9 mensajes de los cuales sólo 1 tiene que ver con la razón por la cual se creó.

Como este hilo no lo modera nadie (en otros foros no se tolera en un hilo de compra-venta ningún mensaje que no sea de precisamente eso, compra-venta. Es más hay dos hilos separados; uno para los que buscan y otros para los que ofrecen) somos nosotros los que tenemos que velar por la organización y limpieza del mismo. Como ya he escrito antes, el hilo tiene 205 páginas por Dios santo! cuando si se limitara a darle el uso para el cual fue creado no debería tener más de 3. Bueno, 5 si me apuráis.

Por cierto, enviaré 1 oz de plata (de precio inferior a 21 EUR en mi último anuncio) a quien encuentre un mensaje mío en este hilo y que sea distinto a una oferta de compra-venta. Por supuesto, exceptuamos los mensajes que he escrito el día de hoy y que borraré más tarde ;-)


----------



## sauwi (31 Ene 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)


----------



## amtt (31 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos.
Cambio una onza de oro por su equivalente en onzas de plata.

Se puede elegir entre maple lead, kanguro o 50 pesos mexicanos!!

Un saludo


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Ene 2015)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Voy a esperar a que os lleguen a vosotros los pedidos entonces. Solicitada información de monedas y envío a Luis Miguel. Por favor, comentad por aquí si todo bien y tal. Gracias compis :



Perdonad la autocita pero como parece que soy yo el culpable de esta pequeña "revuelta" en el hilo creo que es sencillo de entender el que entre nosotros comentemos hechos aislados como este para evitar mayores problemas en el futuro con vendedores nuevos. Creo que no procede el hilo de valoraciones porque, que se sepa, aún no hay ninguna transacción realizada.

En cualquier caso, *más vale prevenir que curar* como todas nuestras madres/padres nos enseñaron de pequeños :8:ienso:


----------



## demokratos (1 Feb 2015)

Como participante habitual en el hilo, creo que no está de más verter aquí opiniones sobre vendedores, sobre todo para advertir de posibles problemas. No creo que realmente quite visibilidad a los anuncios. Y además la pequeña molestia que puede ocasionar está ampliamente compensada si evitamos que alguien sea engañado. Es regla general del foro que no hay censura temática ni de participación en los hilos. 

Por otra parte indicar que me parece incorrecto anunciar monedas que no se tienen en stock. El que lo haga debería indicarlo claramente.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

*2 + 2 = 4*

Antes que nada, decir que este hilo no es "coto privado" mío y supongo que de ningún otro conforero. Si este hilo sólo lo utilizo para vender es por cuestiones logísticas, pero os aseguro que en ocasiones he estado tentado a comprar en alguna que otra oferta interesante que han hecho otros conforeros pero que por el tema de envíos ya dejan de ser atractivas (para mí). Y tampoco es plan de mandar el material a Alicante donde vive madre y poder valorar lo que me han mandado hasta mi próxima visita.

Aquí cada quien es libre de "postear" lo que quiera, faltaría más. Pero así como en el *hilo mítico del oro* toca los cojones que cada cierto tiempo vengan los bitcoñeros (u otros personajes) a estar dando la matraca cuando el hilo es de eso, del *ORO*, no del Bitcoño. Lo mismo aquí, este hilo es para la *COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO Y PLATA*. Lo demás es trollear. Y eso es lo que estáis haciendo cada X tiempo con este hilo, trolleándolo. Porque es una incidencia recurrente en este hilo y no es sólo por la controversia generada por la llegada de este nuevo forero y vendedor.

Y ya que estamos, sobre el forero que ha generado la última edición del Sálvame (no Deluxe, sino d'Or), el tema es que cuando el hombre publicó su anuncio (25.01.2015) habían unas diferencias de precio con respecto al mercado alemán (que es la referencia de precios de MP's en toda Europa) de 2 - 3 EUR por moneda en plata y 10 EUR en 1/4 oz de oro. Que como bien apuntó otro conforero, los precios eran para monedas del año, no de cosas "viejas" (monedas que se pillaron años atrás a un menor precio). Eso es económicamente inviable para una tienda y ya ni se diga para un vendedor pequeño, por lo que sus ofertas o son un timo o el tío opera en corto con el dinero de otros. ¿O es que acaso este nuevo forero va a tener mejores proveedores que los seres de luz?. Porque es que ni comprando en Estonia, ya que luego con los portes la cosa sale lo comido por lo servido (sigo comparando con precios alemanes). Entonces si eso no hace desconfiar a un metalero de *pro* que se supone tiene formación y kilometraje como para saber que nadie da duros por pesetas... que se lo haga mirar. Pero bueno, yo me abstengo de decir más porque debido a mi condición de vendedor estoy en conflicto de intereses y las suspicacias están a la orden del día.

Pero oye, que igual me como un _owned_ (como dicen en jerga forera) y el hombre puede ofrecer mejores precios ya no que los seres de luz, sino que los estonios (exceptuando el clave que meten en los portes). De ser así, hasta yo mismo le compraría para venderle a los seres de luz.

Por cierto, el que tenga muchos huevos, pues que se haga una tortilla o un omelette hombre y no los desaproveche.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Aquí cada quien es libre de "postear" lo que quiera, faltaría más. Pero así como en el _hilo mítico del oro_ *toca los cojones que cada cierto tiempo vengan los bitcoñeros (u otros personajes) a estar dando la matraca cuando el hilo es de eso, del ORO, no del Bitcoño. Lo mismo aquí, este hilo es para la COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO Y PLATA.* Lo demás es trollear. Y eso es lo que estáis haciendo cada X tiempo con este hilo, trolleándolo. Porque es una incidencia recurrente en este hilo y no es sólo por la controversia generada por la llegada de este nuevo forero y vendedor.



Vaya por Dios. No veo que te pongas igual de furibundo en la lucha antitrolleo cuando Spielzeug, Clapham, Nico o Putin se meten a trollear Full time en el hilo de Bitcoin. A lo mejor es porque eso no afecta al "negociete" que te has montado en el foro ¿eh?.

A burbuja se viene llorado de casa.



necho dijo:


> Por cierto, el que tenga muchos huevos, pues que se haga una tortilla o un omelette hombre y no los desaproveche.



Y tú sé un hombre y acepta las críticas que te han hecho sin lloros.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaya por Dios. No veo que te pongas igual de furibundo en la lucha antitrolleo cuando Spielzeug, Clapham, Nico o Putin se meten a trollear Full time en el hilo de Bitcoin. A lo mejor es porque eso no afecta al "negociete" que te has montado en el foro ¿eh?.
> 
> A burbuja se viene llorado de casa.
> 
> Y tú sé un hombre y acepta las críticas que te han hecho sin lloros.



El "negocete" en este subforo y más concretamente en este hilo ya estaba montado desde hace años. Unos se han ido, otros pasado fugazmente y otros se mantienen. Yo en este foro ni hago proselitismo en la compra de MP's, ni voy tratando de persuadir a nadie para que me compre. De hecho mi participiación en cualquier hilo de índole metalera es testimonial. Precisamente para eso, para evitar suspicacias.

Por otra parte, las criticas yo las acepto siempre que se hagan con respeto, educación y objetividad. Y como no, en el hilo de las valoraciones (si quieren hacerlas públicas) o por privado.

Yo en el tiempo que llevo en este hilo (4 años, 7 en total en el foro) he aceptado devoluciones (corriendo yo con los portes) aún cuando a mi juicio el material enviado estaba en perfectas condiciones o el cliente aún sabiendo los "detalles" (tras enviar fotos previamente) que tenía una moneda decide comprarla para luego decir que no la quería , se me han perdido dos paquetes (afortunadamente solo esos dos) y he respondido sin problemas (el monto de ambos era más o menos 2 oz y 1/4 de oro), proveedores me han dejado colgado y bien he devuelto el dinero, hecho envíos parciales mientras lo conseguía todo y/o apoquinado de mi bolsillo para poder cumplir (que un proveedor te deje colgado con una masterbox duele :ouch. Ni que decir que para compensar las molestias causadas he ofrecido portes gratis o descuentos en siguientes compras y un largo etc... 

Y ahora va a venir un Sr.Mojón o mejor dicho Sr.Majadero (que nunca me ha comprado que yo sepa) a decirme a mí lo que es ser un hombre? Yo no sólo soy un hombre, soy un hombre de PALABRA (algo tan poco valorado e incumplida en estos tiempos). Y lo que no voy a aceptar es que una nena dolida (porque no le quise vender la mercancía al precio que ella quería) y sus white knights vengan a tirar por tierra la buena fama que por mi buen hacer me he ganado a pulso en este sub-foro (muchos foreros pueden dar fe de ello y ha quedado también por escrito en el hilo de las valoraciones). Un poco de por favor hostia ya!


----------



## musu19 (2 Feb 2015)

ya esta, no??
podeis pasaros aqui valoraciones de intercambio entre forerosy continuar con vuestros aportes!!!


----------



## soysanti (2 Feb 2015)

Uno deja de pasarse un par de dias por ese hilo y vaya la que hay montada! Bueno para poner mi granito de arena como cliente, me parece fundamental que este hilo sea exclusivo de anuncios de compraventa. Luego quien quiera verificar a los foreros, que mire el hijo de valoraciones de foreros (cosa que yo hice antes de hacer mi primer pedido y dedique un largo tiempo investigando quien escribía y si eran usuarios reales) Asi que una vez detectado los buenos vendedores que siempre cumplen vamos, yo me fio mas que cualquier otra web superbonita y tal.


----------



## Or et d´argent (2 Feb 2015)

De verdad que siento estos comentarios, de todo corazon...a que mala hora publique mi anuncio!!!


----------



## maragold (2 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Luis Miguel - Luismi_lopez1976_outlook.es
> 
> Posibilidad de pago por Paypal ( amigo/familiar )
> Todas las monedas se han conservado en cápsula y se envian con la misma.
> ...





Or et d´argent dijo:


> Una cosa solo compañero CONDE84, indiqueme por favor en que punto de mi anuncio aparecen las palabras ( ''en stock'' según usted ), numéreme la fila y lo cambiare gustosamente.
> Un saludo



Estimado Or et d'argent.

Su primer anuncio, que data del día 18 de Diciembre de 2014 se titulaba "Vendo parte de mi colección".
En él aparecen monedas variadas en cantidades limitadas. Usted las denomina "unidades disponibles".

Cómo puede ser que habiendo pasado más de mes y medio desde la publicación del anuncio sus compradores aún no hayan recibido las monedas?

Por mi parte considero que los mensajes que cuestionan nuevos vendedores sí que son correctos en este hilo, ya que evidentemente como nuevos vendedores que son, aún no han cerrado transaciones con otros forereos y el peligro de estafa es elevado.

Y en este caso a mí me huele bastante mal. Personalmente me he interesado por sus soberanos y pasadas 72 horas aún no me ha respondido a mis dudas: teléfono de contacto para cerrar el trato y fecha estimada de envío. 

Saludos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Y ahora va a venir un Sr.Mojón o mejor dicho Sr.Majadero (que nunca me ha comprado que yo sepa) a decirme a mí lo que es ser un hombre? Yo no sólo soy un hombre, soy un hombre de PALABRA (algo tan poco valorado e incumplida en estos tiempos).



Puedes llamarme Sr.Majadero si te apetece. Lo que nunca podrás llamarme es *Sr. Estafador*, como sí te lo han insinuado a ti en este mismo hilo.

Y ahora si quieres puedes seguir llorando y diciendo lo malos que somos los trolles en los hilos del horo.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puedes llamarme Sr.Majadero si te apetece. Lo que nunca podrás llamarme es *Sr. Estafador*, como sí te lo han insinuado a ti en este mismo hilo.
> 
> Y ahora si quieres puedes seguir llorando y diciendo lo malos que somos los trolles en los hilos del horo.



Cito para que quede constancia.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 19:00 ----------




lamadama dijo:


> La nena dolida lo será tu santa madre.



Cito para que quede constancia.


----------



## maragold (2 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> De verdad que siento estos comentarios, de todo corazon...a que mala hora publique mi anuncio!!!



He abierto un hilo propio.

Espero tus explicaciones y comerme el owned. Gustosamente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dedor-or-et-dargent-cosas-que-no-cuadran.html


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Feb 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Pido disculpas públicas al forero necho (Andrés).
> 
> Sin duda sus faltas de respeto me han calentado la boca más allá de lo que aconseja el sentido común.
> 
> Lo siento mucho, me he equivocado. No volverá a ocurrir.



No se si es ironia intencionada, hipocresia o inconsciencia, pero a mi estas "disculpas" me suenan raras...

Añado que me parece una polemica absurda y sobretodo injusta, la profesionalidad que me ha demostrado Necho en docenas de pedidos y muchos miles de euros, y seguro que a muchos otros tambien, no se puede tirar al suelo por un malentendido tan evitable como el tuyo: los precios siempre se confirman por email, los listados actualizables jo pueden ser vinculantes, por sentido comun.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

# EstudianteTesorero: No son tan "raras"... Yo mismo le he aconsejado a lamadama que era mejor cerrar este "espectáculo" que no lleva a ningún lado. Y que el hilo recupere su sentido de ser, pero también digo que "inquisidores" los justos...

Un abrazo.


----------



## demokratos (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Aquí cada quien es libre de "postear" lo que quiera, faltaría más. Pero así como en el *hilo mítico del oro* toca los cojones que cada cierto tiempo vengan los bitcoñeros (u otros personajes) a estar dando la matraca cuando el hilo es de eso, del *ORO*, no del Bitcoño. Lo mismo aquí, este hilo es para la *COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO Y PLATA*. Lo demás es trollear. Y eso es lo que estáis haciendo cada X tiempo con este hilo, trolleándolo. Porque es una incidencia recurrente en este hilo y no es sólo por la controversia generada por la llegada de este nuevo forero y vendedor.




Como ya he manifestado, en el foro no hay moderación temática de los hilos. Las reglas son las que son y si no te gustan pues te vas a otro sitio a anunciarte. Aquí no te cobran el ancho de banda y si nos ponemos quisquillosos tus anuncios kilométricos tal vez molesten mucho más la lectura del hilo.

Por otra parte, el comentar un problema sobre un pedido o un vendedor si me parece que esté dentro del tema de interés de anuncios de compra-venta. 




necho dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, sobre el forero que ha generado la última edición del Sálvame (no Deluxe, sino d'Or), el tema es que cuando el hombre publicó su anuncio (25.01.2015) habían unas diferencias de precio con respecto al mercado alemán (que es la referencia de precios de MP's en toda Europa) de 2 - 3 EUR por moneda en plata y 10 EUR en 1/4 oz de oro. Que como bien apuntó otro conforero, los precios eran para monedas del año, no de cosas "viejas" (monedas que se pillaron años atrás a un menor precio). Eso es económicamente inviable para una tienda y ya ni se diga para un vendedor pequeño, por lo que sus ofertas o son un timo o el tío opera en corto con el dinero de otros. ¿O es que acaso este nuevo forero va a tener mejores proveedores que los seres de luz?. Porque es que ni comprando en Estonia, ya que luego con los portes la cosa sale lo comido por lo servido (sigo comparando con precios alemanes). Entonces si eso no hace desconfiar a un metalero de *pro* que se supone tiene formación y kilometraje como para saber que nadie da duros por pesetas... que se lo haga mirar. Pero bueno, yo me abstengo de decir más porque debido a mi condición de vendedor estoy en conflicto de intereses y las suspicacias están a la orden del día.
> 
> Pero oye, que igual me como un _owned_ (como dicen en jerga forera) y el hombre puede ofrecer mejores precios ya no que los seres de luz, sino que los estonios (exceptuando el clave que meten en los portes). De ser así, hasta yo mismo le compraría para venderle a los seres de luz.
> 
> Por cierto, el que tenga muchos huevos, pues que se haga una tortilla o un omelette hombre y no los desaproveche.



Por supuesto que hay mejores precios que los de Alemania y los de los tuyos. Primero, hay foreros que prefieren vender barato y rápido. Segundo, el mundo del bullion va más allá de Alemania y de Europa, y deberías saber que hay mejores precios fuera. El que ha tratado conmigo ya lo sabe. 

Por último, me parece lamentable todo este mal espectáculo. Es lamentable que amenaces con denuncias (post del otro hilo). El último que amenazó con denuncias por estos hilos (F-e-m...) acabo siendo un estafador y denunciado por estafa. Además, creo que tu historial en el foro deja claro que eres un vendedor honesto como la mayoría de los de por aquí. Si has cometido un error o ha habido un malentendido se reconoce y punto.


----------



## necho (2 Feb 2015)

*Una ración de owned para este otro*



demokratos dijo:


> Como ya he manifestado, en el foro no hay moderación temática de los hilos. Si no te gusta pues te anuncias en otro foro. Las reglas son las que son y si no te gustan pues te vas.
> 
> Por otra parte, el comentar un problema sobre un pedido o un vendedor si me parece que esté dentro del tema de interés de anuncios de comprañ-venta.
> 
> ...



Relájate anda, que el incidente con Lamadama creo que ya se ha solucionado y sino mira un par de mensajes más arriba y en el hilo de de las valoraciones

En este hilo al final venderá el que mejor precio, material y fiabilidad ofrezca. Vamos que aquí sí se puede aplicar eso de que los mercados se regulan solos 

Haya paz y un :X besiño pa' ti también ::

Por mi parte no vuelvo a escribir en este hilo algo distinto a una oferta de *COMPRA O VENTA DE ORO Y/O PLATA*


----------



## demokratos (2 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Relájate anda, que el incidente con Lamadama creo que ya se ha solucionado y sino mira un par de mensajes más arriba y en el hilo de de las valoraciones
> 
> En este hilo al final venderá el que mejor precio, material y fiabilidad ofrezca. Vamos que aquí sí se puede aplicar eso de que los mercados se regulan solos
> 
> ...



Deberías relajarte tú, no insultar a los bitcoineros (que la mayoría son metaleros), respetar a clientes y vendedores, y los besitos se los reservas a tu mamá. 

Y el mercado se regula, sin duda, y sabes bien que los precios alemanes no son los mejores.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 23:39 ----------




necho dijo:


> Relájate anda, que el incidente con Lamadama creo que ya se ha solucionado y sino mira un par de mensajes más arriba y en el hilo de de las valoraciones
> 
> En este hilo al final venderá el que mejor precio, material y fiabilidad ofrezca. Vamos que aquí sí se puede aplicar eso de que los mercados se regulan solos
> 
> ...



Con este post me acabas de confirmar que lamadama tenía razón en su queja. 

Posteas el mensaje a las 23:19, y a continuación lo editas a las 23:20, y pones:



> Última edición por necho; Hoy a las 23:20 Razón: Corregido error tipográfico.



Recalco: *"Razón: Corregido error tipográfico"*.

SIn embargo, has borrado la primera frase donde ponías: 



> Una ración de owned para este otro



Cualquiera lo puede comprobar visitanto tu perfil y tu lista de mensajes.

En efecto...ya has aprendido que aunque edites el mensaje, el encabezamiento se puede leer allí. 

Esto demuestra que mientes cuando dices que editas por un "error tipográfico".


Y ahora te comes tu owned, guapo, owneador owneado.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 23:53 ----------

Y ahora, hablando más en serio, te voy a dar un buen consejo, hijo.

Es normal cometer errores. Es normal equivocarse dando precios. En ese caso o lo dices y lo admites, o lo asumes, pero lo que no debes hacer jamás es negarlo porque si lo haces estás dañando tu credibilidad. 

Si pones un precio y queda desfasado y has olvidado cambiarlo, pues lo dices o lo asumes. Lo que no debes es decirle al cliente es que él que se a equivocado. 

A mi me ha ocurrido, vender alguna moneda mucho más barata por un error de cálculo en el precio o un error al enviar el precio...y me he comido el error y asumido la pérdida.


----------



## necho (3 Feb 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Y ahora, hablando más en serio, te voy a dar un buen consejo, hijo.
> 
> Es normal cometer errores. Es normal equivocarse dando precios. En ese caso o lo dices y lo admites, o lo asumes, pero lo que no debes hacer jamás es negarlo porque si lo haces estás dañando tu credibilidad.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el tono paternalista, señor. Una de las partes involucradas en el incidente ya me ha pedidos disculpas públicamente. No sé por qué queréis seguir dándole vuelta al asunto y seguir con las provocaciones. En las capturas de pantalla que he puesto en el hilo de las valoraciones queda claro quien se equivocó y que en ningún momento le falte el respeto a la involucrada. Es más, ahora mismo vuelvo a subir dichas capturas en un nuevo mensaje porque veo que en el original no se están viendo. Lo pongo en uno nuevo para que luego no digais que es que lo edito para omitir detalles.

Un cordial saludo de verdad y haya paz. Que tengáis buena noche.


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Gracias por el tono paternalista, señor. Una de las partes involucradas en el incidente ya me ha pedidos disculpas públicamente. No sé por qué queréis seguir dándole vuelta al asunto y seguir con las provocaciones. En las capturas de pantalla que he puesto en el hilo de las valoraciones queda claro quien se equivocó y que en ningún momento le falte el respeto a la involucrada. Es más, ahora mismo vuelvo a subir dichas capturas en un nuevo mensaje porque veo que en el original no se están viendo. Lo pongo en uno nuevo para que luego no digais que es que lo edito para omitir detalles.
> 
> Un cordial saludo de verdad y haya paz. Que tengáis buena noche.



No te confundas. Por lo que he podido leer te han pedido disculpas por el intercambio de descalificaciones. Llamar "nena" a una clienta me parece una falta de respeto por tu parte. Y ha quedado acreditado que te permites editar tus posts y mentir sobre las razones. Espero que recapacites. Por mi parte me disculpo por el tono paternalista pero es bien intencionado. 

Saludos.


----------



## soysanti (3 Feb 2015)

Que haya paz.... Crear otro post para discusiones sobre quien vende mejor 

PD: Si algun comprador le _entra el canguelo_ de comprar, después de leer la palabra estafa ultimamente en este post, solo puedo decir *que he comprado algunas cosillas a Necho y siempre me ha atendido de 10*, los demás compradores no lo se pero bueno solo hay que darse una vuelta por el post de valoraciones y comprobar las opiniones de los demás foreros.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Feb 2015)

Disponible 

*Panda 1Kg* Proof año 2009 dificil de consegir, estuche y certificado -------Precio *1.200€* Se puede estudir cambio por alguna pieza de oro

subir imagenes

subir foto

subir fotos a internet

*1 ONZA*

Lote de estas 5 onzas ------135€ *Rebajo precio --- 125€*


----------



## Arka (3 Feb 2015)

Hola compañeros :

Pongo a la venta las siguientes Onzas de plata, encapsuladas, en stock y en perfecto estado:

Australia Koala 2013 (1 unidad) 26€
Australia Kookaburra 2015 (2 unidades) 21€
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011 (1 unidad) 25€
Canadá Maple Leaf 2012 (1 unidad) 25€
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 – 25 Aniversario (1 unidad) 23€
China Oso Panda 2013 (1 Unidad) 26€
Somalia African Wildlife 2015 (4 Unidades) 20€

Gastos de envío por correo certificado :
1 Onza 3,20€
2 Onzas 3,70€
3 o más onzas 4,60€


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Feb 2015)

*Soberanos*

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco monedas Soberano de oro varios años a spot+5%

Un saludo


----------



## avilada (3 Feb 2015)

Vendo una onza de oro - filarmónica sin circular (2014)

*1100€* ( editado: spot+1%, regalo cápsula) 

Sólo en mano Sevilla.



Spoiler












Detalles por privado.


----------



## davidruiz (4 Feb 2015)

Vendo 2 lingotes de Plata 999.9 (Sempsa) de 1kg cada uno +1 x 500gr + 1 x 250gr

Provincia de Malaga, el precio, pago y posible envio lo discutimos en privado. Corre prisa.


----------



## amtt (4 Feb 2015)

Vendo 5 monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a spot o tambien acepto ofertas.

En mano en cadiz o si es mas lejos cojo el coche y las llevo.

En stock y encapsuladas, tambien vendo menos de 5.

Interesados enviar mp.
Un saludo


----------



## pbunda (4 Feb 2015)

¿cual es su opinión acerca de este ea de gold?

merzischellgold's Profile | Myfxbook

Parece estar ganando muy bien y pienso comprarlo.Digo que seria una buena inversión ustedes que dicen.

Saludos


----------



## liberado (5 Feb 2015)

compro monedas de plata 12 euros en su plástico original o con envase, por 13 o 14 euros.

pago en mano en Madrid, me desplazo y así nos tomamos un café.

saludos


----------



## liberado (6 Feb 2015)

amigos tengo la pasta aqui y deseoso de comprar koalas kookaburas eagles de 1oz o lo que sea bien baratito, en mano en Madrid


----------



## musu19 (6 Feb 2015)

añado oferta de compra de las siguientes monedas siempre en su version en plata
-monedas de alemania de 10€
-cuartos de dollar [edicion de los 50estados y/o washington y territorios]
se que es algo fuera de lo habitual de las monedas aqui vendidas!!
mandar privado o publicar aqui oferta.


----------



## sauwi (7 Feb 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)


----------



## modderx (8 Feb 2015)

Vendo 5 onzas de oro - filarmónica sin circular (2014)

1000e , si alguien hay interesado en comprar las 5 podriamos hablar del precio, trato en mano en valencia o envio.


----------



## nicklessss (8 Feb 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> 1000 eur ?¿?¿



Serán las rebajas de Febrero...


----------



## modderx (8 Feb 2015)

las rebajas de febrero no.. le he puesto por privado el motivo de la venta, saludos


----------



## fran69 (9 Feb 2015)

buenos dias.

A la venta:

2 onzas Au, 20 Dolares USA, Liberty, Sin circular. año 1924 y 1908. Precio spot del dia mas 20 €. ( GAUDEN 1908 VENDIDA.)
2 Krugers año 2013. precio spot del dia. (VENDIDO UN KRUGER)

LOTE, 6 piezas 20 Francos Marian Coq, año 1913, 205€ pieza. (Todas Sin circular) (2 PIEZAS VENDIDAS)

Trato en mano.

saludos!!


----------



## Timetwister (9 Feb 2015)

Vendo en mano en Valencia Krugerrands (este es de 1983, tengo de otros años). 
También vendo a distancia a cambio de bitcoins.


----------



## pbunda (9 Feb 2015)

Hola foreros 

Estoy interesado en comprar EAs de gold algunas sugerencias?
Si me pueden recomendar sería de lo mejor ya que tengo 2 ofertas pero están por verse.Necesito mayores sugerencias 

Saludos.


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (10 Feb 2015)

modderx dijo:


> Vendo 5 onzas de oro - filarmónica sin circular (2014)
> 
> 1000e , si alguien hay interesado en comprar las 5 podriamos hablar del precio, trato en mano en valencia o envio.



Recibes mis mensajes?


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2015)

```

```



modderx dijo:


> Vendo 5 onzas de oro - filarmónica sin circular (2014)
> 
> 1000e , si alguien hay interesado en comprar las 5 podriamos hablar del precio, trato en mano en valencia o envio.



Disculpa mi atrevimiento... pero 'regalar' 90 euros a spot, o 'rechazar' casi 70 euros que te ofreceria un comercio oficial como andorrano... se me hace raro y extraño...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Feb 2015)

fff dijo:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Disculpa mi atrevimiento... pero 'regalar' 90 euros a spot, o 'rechazar' casi 70 euros que te ofreceria un comercio oficial como andorrano... se me hace raro y extraño...



No es raro si a esa persona le interesa mucho, y/o con urgencia, adquirir con su oro billetitos de forma anónima.


----------



## fran69 (10 Feb 2015)

Lo siento por el nuevo post, pero le doy a editar y me da error, todas las piezas estan vendidas, lo pongo para que no haya malos entendidos entre la gente que me sigue mandando mails y privados.

saludos cordiales.


----------



## sauwi (11 Feb 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas) 

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## demokratos (13 Feb 2015)

.................................................................


----------



## amtt (13 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Cambio moneda de 1 onza de oro por su correspondientes onzas en plata .

Tengo moneda 20 dolar oro, canguro,maple lead, o 50pesos mexicanos.
Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (14 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes.

A la venta:
Plata: Lote de 30 piezas de 2 francos franceses y suizos, ( liga latina) y 30 piezas de 1 franco frances y suizo. Precio lote 225€. ( total gramos plata pura 375,75 gr.)

ORO:
2 onzas Krugerrand 1978 SC. precio spot del dia. ( 1 VENDIDA)
1/2 onza USA Lyberty, año 1987 Sin Circular 550€. (VENDIDA)
40 Francos Napoleon I MBC+, año 1811, 465€. (VENDIDA)
Alfonsina 1881 SC-, 295€(VENDIDA)
Alfonsina 1880 SC-, 295€.

Trato en mano.
saludos.


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Feb 2015)

¿Algún conforero visita la convención de Torremolinos este finde?


----------



## chema1970 (17 Feb 2015)

Que convención?


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (18 Feb 2015)

modderx dijo:


> Vendo 5 onzas de oro - filarmónica sin circular (2014)
> 
> 1000e , si alguien hay interesado en comprar las 5 podriamos hablar del precio, trato en mano en valencia o envio.



Sigo a la espera de noticias. Un saludo


----------



## Joseplatico (18 Feb 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> Que convención?



ECC 2015 Torremolinos - ECC 2015 Torremolinos

Un saludo


----------



## chema1970 (18 Feb 2015)

Gracias, y saludos...


----------



## avolino (20 Feb 2015)

Vendo las siguientes pandas de plata de una onza:

1989 …………….………. 70 euros 
1990 ……………….……. 70 euros 
1991 ………………..… 100 euros 
1995……………………...75 euros 
1996 ………………….… 85 euros 
1998 (fecha larga) 180 euros 
2000 ……………….……210 euros 
2001 ……………….... 100 euros 
2003……………..……..105 euros 

Interesados puedo mandar fotos por privado, gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Se aceptan ofertas razonables. Gracias

He vendido dos veces en el foro y comprado tres.


----------



## jaws (21 Feb 2015)

Hola de nuevo tras un tiempo 

Pongo a la venta algo más de plata.


Vendido > - 3 tubos de 20 monedas de 1 oz, filarmómicas de 2009 a 350€

Vendido > - 2 Tubos de 20 monedas de 1 oz libertades mexicanas

Vendido > - 2 Kookaburras de 1KG de plata de 2009 a 520€


Vendido > - - Lingote moneda de 5 KG de plata de las islas cook por 2320€, lo que viene a ser unos 400€ menos que en cualquier tienda.











Todos los precios revientan cualquier tienda del mercado tanto en valor por peso como numismático aunque sea Alemana.

En Madrid el trato puede ser en mano.


----------



## sauwi (22 Feb 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Arka (23 Feb 2015)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes onzas encapsuladas y en perfecto estado:

*China Panda 2013 26€ (1 Unidad)
Australia Koala 2013 26€ (1 Unidad)
Australia Kookaburra 2014 26€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011 25€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2012 25€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 23€ (1 Unidad)
Somalia African Wildlife 2015 20€ (3 Unidades)*

Gastos de envío con sobre acolchado:

*1* Onza *3,20€*
*2* Onzas *3,70€*
*3* Onzas o más *4,60€*


----------



## Sauron1972 (26 Feb 2015)

*Plata por oro*

Para quien quiera diversificar, ofrezco moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro (37,5g de oro puro) por monedas de plata de 12 euros. 

También la cambiaría por monedas bullion de plata (philarmonika, maple, eagles, etc), aunque preferentemente las de 12 euros. 

Ofertas por mp



Spoiler


----------



## francisco alvarez (26 Feb 2015)

Buenas!estoy interesado en comprar oro. agradeceria se pusieran en contacto conmigo personas serias.un saludo


----------



## Arctic (27 Feb 2015)

Vendo tubos de 20 filarmónicas de plata sin circular. 350 euros en mano en Madrid.

Un saludo.


----------



## modderx (27 Feb 2015)

Buenas, pongo a la venta. 

1oz plata panda 2001 100 e ( 2 unidades )

Lingote de 5 KG de plata islas cook 2550 e (se que hay otro usuario que lo vende por algo menos uno igual, pero yo ahora suelo puedo llegar a ese precio no se si lo habrá vendido ya)

Las ventas en Valencia en mano o envío, el estado de todo es nuevo.


----------



## sauwi (3 Mar 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## rojiblanco (4 Mar 2015)

*1/2 onza*

1x 1/2 Lunar II conejo 2011 - 17 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Dragon 2012 - 16 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II Serpiente 2013 - 15 euros.
1x 1/2 Lunar II caballo 2014 - 14 euros.

*1 onza*

1x Filármonica 2015 - 19 euros.
1x Somalia elefante 2015 - 21 euros.

1x Arch Noa 2011 - 23 euros.
1x Bielorrusia bison 2012 - 50 euros. 
1x Britannia 2013 - 33 euros.
1x Britannia 2012 - 34 euros.
1x Canada wildlife puma 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Canada wildlife oso 2011 - 32 euros.
1x Eagle 2014 - 21 euros.
1x Filarmonica 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2013 - 31 euros.
1x Gabon Springbock 2012 - 35 euros.
1x Libertad 2009 - 22 euros.
1x Lunar II Caballo 2014 - 32 euros.
1x Maple leaf 2013 - 21 euros.
1x Kookaburra 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Kookaburra 2014 - 23 euros.
1x Koala 2013 - 28 euros.
1x Koala 2014 - 23 euros.
1x Palau Sagrada Familia 2013 - 60 euros.(plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.)
1x Panda 2013 - 29 euros.
1x Panda 2014 - 25 euros.
1x Rwanda Impala 2014 - 26 euros.
1x Somalia elefante 2014 - 22 euros.
1x Somaliland Dragon 2012 - 30 euros.
1x Somaliland Serpiente 2013 - 27 euros.
1x Tokelau serpiente 2013 - 36 euros.

Madrid entrega en mano.
Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.


----------



## SilverAlicante (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, pongo a la venta un *lote de 40 onzas de plata Maple Leaf* (35 del 2014 y 5 del 2012).

*PRECIO: El lote completo por 700€ !
* (17,5€/Ud)

VENDIDO (gracias a todos por el interes)

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Alicante (max 50kms alrededor).

(Posibilidad de envío acualquier punto de españa peninsular contra-reembolso por Nacex con suplemento de 25 € a cargo del comprador.)

Mandar mensaje y tel de contacto por MP... gracias


----------



## Arka (5 Mar 2015)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes onzas encapsuladas y en perfecto estado:

*China Panda 2013 26€ (1 Unidad)
Australia Koala 2013 26€ (1 Unidad)
Australia Kookaburra 2014 26€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011 25€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2012 25€ (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 23€ (1 Unidad)
Somalia African Wildlife 2015 20€ (3 Unidades)*

Monedas de oro de la FNMT calidad Proof, 1/25 Onza de oro puro 999/1000 con estuche, encapsuladas de ceca, certificado de autenticidad y blister/caja exterior original.

*2008 - I Serie Joyas Numismáticas "Aureo Romano" - 85€ (1 Unidad)
2011 - III Serie Joyas Numismáticas "Tridente Bisigodo" - 82€ (1 Unidad)
2011 - XXV Aniversario de la Adhesión de España y Portugal a la UE - 82€ (1 Unidad) 
2012 - IV Serie Joyas Numismáticas "Dinar Almohade" - 82€ (1 Unidad)
2014 - V Serie Joyas Numismáticas "Medio Excelente" - 73€ (1 Unidad)*


Gastos de envío con sobre acolchado para las onzas:

1 Onza 3,20€
2 Onzas 3,70€
3 Onzas o más 4,60€

Gastos de envío para las monedas de Oro:

4,60€ (Cada articulo con estuche, etc... pesa 110 gramos)


----------



## demokratos (6 Mar 2015)

...........................................................................


----------



## amtt (6 Mar 2015)

Buenas!!

Cambio moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos por monedas bullíon de plata.

Interesados mandar mp.

Un saludo


----------



## oroyplata (8 Mar 2015)

Hola

Necesito 1 American Eagle plata 1 oz, del año 2002 y del año 2004. Que estén en muy buen estado.

Si alguien dispone para vender, me ponga un MP.

Gracias.


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Mar 2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TODAS LAS SIGUIENTES MONEDAS A LA VENTA (consultar precios, gastos a cargo del comprador por el método que prefiera)
*PEDIDO MÍNIMO 5 MONEDAS*. Entre paréntesis número de unidades de que dispongo si tengo mas de una.
Si no se especifica algo al respecto, están en perfecto estado

NOTA MUY IMPORTANTE-EN NINGUN CASO VOY A DAR PRECIOS INDIVIDUALES DE MONEDAS, NO TENGO TIEMPO PARA ESO (NO SOY VENDEDOR PROFESIONAL, ESTOY VENDIENDO SOBRAS DE MI COLECCIÓN) POR LO QUE SOLO DARÉ POR PRIVADO EL PRECIO TOTAL POR LAS CINCO O MAS MONEDAS QUE INTERESEN.
PARA AHORRARNOS TIEMPO POR AMBAS PARTES TAMBIEN ME PODEIS HACER LLEGAR EL IMPORTE QUE OFRECEIS PERO EVITAD OFRECER PRECIOS DE BULLION O RIDÍCULOS PORQUE SOY FORERO COMPRADOR HABITUAL Y CONOZCO Y TENGO REFERENCIAS DE LOS PRECIOS DE TODO. GRACIAS POR NO HACERME PERDER EL TIEMPO NI PERDAIS EL VUESTRO. 


TENGO NUMEROSAS REFERENCIAS TANTO COMO COMPRADOR COMO VENDEDOR EN EL HILO DE VALORACIONES, TODAS POSITIVAS

TODAS DE UNA ONZA salvo indicación. Perfecto estado no han salido nunca de la cápsula
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
1 Dólar lobo Canada (media onza) 30 unidades, tengo tres blisters originales de 10 monedas cada uno 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 
Kookaburra de 10 Oz de 2009
Kookaburra de 1 kg de 2009

AMERICAN SILVER EAGLES. En general manoseados pero en buen estado para una colección salvo que indique lo contrario no tienen ni manchas ni oxidaciones 
NOTA SILVER EAGLES ANTIGUOS Y NO LOS VOY A VENDER A PRECIO DE BULLION, LLEVAN PREMIUM SEGÚN EL AÑO
1986
1993 (6)
1995
1997
1998 (2, una con oxidación visible de 2 cm, la otra bien)
2001
2003 (pequeño punto de suciedad) 2000 (canto levemente sucio) 
2005 (3)
2006 (5)
2007 (2)
2010 (5) ESTOS DE 2010 ESTAN PERFECTOS, NI MANOSEADOS
2011 (5)

OTRAS
1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
9 Monedas tipo "Hercules" de plata 50ff
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las monedas que BUSCO (Tanto intercambios AJUSTADOS EN PRECIO con las anteriores como para comprarlas pagando yo) son las siguientes

Panda 2006, 2004 y anteriores a 2004 
Britannia :1997 
Monedas de 20 francos suizos de plata (solo uncirculated, no me interesa proof)
-100th anniversary Max Frish's Birthdat 2011
-Pilatus Railway 2011
-100 Years of Jungfrau Railway 2012
-Globi 2012
Y tambien de estas últimas de suiza me interesan las que hayan salido con posterioridad en 2013 y 2014 (no tengo los nombres)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jotro (10 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches foreros y coleccionistas¡¡


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (11 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes. Pongo unas onzas de plata que me gustaría vender. Tratos en mano en Madrid preferiblemente, si no envío por correo certificado (no envío por ordinario) con el coste de la tarifa.

Todas las monedas están encapsuladas y sin circular

todo vendido/reservado

Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (11 Mar 2015)

Buenas Tardes, A LA VENTA:

5 piezas 20 francos, precio unidad 210€. 4 Marian Coq, año 1913 y 1 Angel 1896, las cinco piezas Sin Circular,.

(TODAS VENDIDAS)

Trato en mano en provincia de Alicante.


----------



## sauwi (13 Mar 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## demokratos (14 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

Oferta para el fin de semana, para pedidos antes de que abra el mercado el domingo por la noche:

Soberanos a 260 (spot+2%)

Napoleones a 210 (spot+2%)

Monedas sin circular.

Se acepta pago en bitcoins.

Saludos!


----------



## Cordoba (14 Mar 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Oferta para el fin de semana, para pedidos antes de que abra el mercado el domingo por la noche:
> 
> ...




Buenas, me podrías decir de que años son? Gracias.


----------



## Chila (14 Mar 2015)

Vendo 12 monedas de 12 euros de plata.
Precio 12,75.


----------



## demokratos (15 Mar 2015)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas, me podrías decir de que años son? Gracias.



Un par de docenas de años variados. No te voy a hacer la lista aquí. Si quieres años y cecas raros que se pagan más dime cuales buscas a ver si los tengo o consigo. Tengo napoleones de los primeros años de Napoleón I, Louis, y Louis-Philippe que se pagan más (dependiendo del año y ceca).


----------



## Timetwister (16 Mar 2015)

Pongo en venta *a precio de spot* unos cuantos Krugerrand de una onza (tengo los mostrados y de algún año más). Me interesa venderlos en mano en Valencia.


----------



## AndyKaufman (17 Mar 2015)

Normalmente no entro por aquí, porque no suelo invertir en monedas ni metales, y soy un ignorante en el tema, pero tengo una pregunta que seguro que me la podéis responder.

Tengo un lingote de una onza de oro desde tiempos inmemoriales y me gustaría venderla. Si fuerais vosotros ¿dónde lo haríais? Preferiblemente en mano, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## fran69 (17 Mar 2015)

A la VENTA:

Soberano pata negra, 1871 Victoria ( De Escudo) calidad Sin Circular, sin duda el mejor que ha pasado por mis manos con diferencia) precio 310€.

Trato en mano provincia de Alicante.-

VENDIDO


----------



## AndyKaufman (18 Mar 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> Sino es x el foro, aqui mismo, tienes al andorrano, tienda ref. del foro, sino puedes intentarlo en un ComproOro pero teniendo claro la información de tu lingote, si es lingote será 24K, por lo tanto el precio q t tienen q dar en el CO es sobre esa pureza, algunos sino dice nada igual te lo pagan a 18K, precaución, vete a la web del andorrano y ahi tienes una tabla donde puedes saber +/- a como te lo pagarian.
> 
> Andorr@no



Muchas gracias. Sí, es de 24 kilates, que es un detalle que no había comentado...


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Mar 2015)

*Compra de Bullion*

Estoy interesado en comprar Bullion de Plata y Oro.

Me gustaría adquirir Maples, Filarmónicas y similares en Plata de una onza y Oro de 1/2 y 1/4 de onza.

Trato en mano en zona Castilla y León o Madrid.


----------



## demokratos (21 Mar 2015)

............................................................................


----------



## hablando_en_plata (23 Mar 2015)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de Plata :

(20) Francia 50 francos 30g. Ley 0,9 a 16 €
(21) Francia 10 Francos 25g. Ley 0,9 a 13,3 €

Navarra, Guipúzcoa, Alava, La Rioja, en mano. 
Envío a cuenta del comprador. 

Saludos.


----------



## Chila (24 Mar 2015)

Vendo 12 monedas de 12 euros de plata.
Precio 12,65.

Privados


----------



## 8cilindros (27 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Quisiera comprar una o dos onzas de plata. A poder ser una Maple Leaf canadiense o bien una Liberty estadounidense. Sur de madrid.

Gracias.


----------



## 8cilindros (28 Mar 2015)

No se muy bien funciona este hilo. Solo querría comprar un par de onzas de plata y unos buenos foreros me dirigieron aqui. 

¿Que tendría que hacer para conseguir que algún forero me pudiera vender solo un par de onzas?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## 8cilindros (29 Mar 2015)

¿Alguien vende onzas de plata (tipo filarmónicas, eagles o maple leafs) sueltas?


----------



## SabasT (30 Mar 2015)

*Vendo 3 Soberanos de 2014*

Vendo tres soberanos de oro de 2014. Están impecables.

260€ la unidad.

También vendo 1/10 de Eagle de 2014. 120€

Solo entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## Arka (30 Mar 2015)

*Tengo para vender estas monedas de 1 onza en perfecto estado encapsuladas:*

Australia Koala 2013 - *26€* (1 Unidad)
Australia Kookaburra 2014 - *26€* (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011 - *25€* (1 Unidad)
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 "25º Aniversario" - *23€* (1 Unidad)
China Panda 2013 - *26€* (1 Unidad)
Somalia African Wildlife 2015 - *20€* (1 unidad) (2 vendidas)

Gastos de envío por correo certificado
1 onza - *3,20€*
2 onzas - *3,70€*
3 onzas o más - *4,60€ *


----------



## sauwi (30 Mar 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## 8cilindros (31 Mar 2015)

Gracias a todos por interesaros.

Ya le he comprado una onza a un forero.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo


----------



## demokratos (31 Mar 2015)

.....................................................


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Abr 2015)

*Compro onzas de plata y oro*

Interesado en comprar onzas bullion de Plata y Oro (onzas completas, 1/2 y 1/4 de onza).

Solo monedas para inversión, no premium ni colecciones con valor numismático.

Trato en mano en zona CyL o Madrid.


----------



## El hombre bala (2 Abr 2015)

Busco American Bufalo 1oz plata.
Edito:No tiene que ser la del 2001,si no 1oz de cualquier ceca.
Saludos


----------



## nicklessss (10 Abr 2015)

*Argor-Heraeus 100g*

Vendo lingote Argor-Heraeus 100g. Trato en Madrid y en mano a spot+1%. En el momento de publicación del post: 3.700€

(Si es necesario muestro factura de compra)


----------



## Cuadrada (10 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Vendo varios napoleones/20 francos oro a precio spot.

En mano en barcelona


----------



## amtt (13 Abr 2015)

Hola a todos!!

Vendo una o dos monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1350 cada una por debajo del spot!!

Puedo mandar fotos!! Tambien acepto ofertas!!preferiblemente trató en mano!!
Interesados mandar mp!!

Un saludo.


----------



## sauwi (15 Abr 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Kruger (20 Abr 2015)

Vendo colección completa *KOOKABURRAS*.
Años 1990-2015. En total 26 onzas de plata pura en perfecto estado y cápsulas originales.
En mano o envío. Precio 1225 € + gastos.
Fotos o más detalles contactar por MP o en el correo tamayoarce@hotmail.com

Un saludo


----------



## Timetwister (21 Abr 2015)

Pongo en venta *a precio de spot* unos cuantos Krugerrand de una onza (tengo los mostrados y de algún año más). Me interesa venderlos en mano en Valencia.


----------



## Arka (22 Abr 2015)

Pongo a la venta estas 5 onzas de plata :

Australia Koala 2013, encapsulada en perfecto estado por 25€
Australia Kookaburra 2014, encapsulada en perfecto estado por 25€
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011, encapsulada en perfecto estado por 25€
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 (25º Aniversario) encapsulada en perfecto estado por 23€
China Panda 2013, encapsulada en perfecto estado 25€

Pongo a la venta estas 5 monedas de oro puro 999/1000 de la FNMT (1/25 de onza) estado de conservación Proof (Incluye Blister exterior, estuche, están encapsuladas de ceca y certificado de autenticidad).

2008 - 1ª Serie de Joyas Numismáticas "Aureo Romano" - 80€
2011 - 3ª Serie de joyas Numismáticas "Tridente Bisigodo" - 78€
2012 - 4ª Serie de Joyas Numismáticas "Dinar Almohade"- 78€
2014 - 5ª Serie de Joyas Numismáticas "Medio Excelente"- 70€
2011 - XXV aniversario de la adhesión de España y Portugal a la Unión Europea - 78€

Si necesitais imagenes de las monedas, pedidmelas por favor a mi mail : arka.fernandez@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (23 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes.

A la venta Kruger 2013, 1080€ (VENDIDA)
100 Pesos Chile, 1954 S/C 20.34 gr. ley .900 precio 580€ (VENDIDA)

Solo venta en mano, provincia de Alicante.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Abr 2015)

Interesado en comprar onzas bullion de Plata y Oro (onzas completas, 1/2 y 1/4 de onza).

Solo monedas para inversión, no premium ni colecciones con valor numismático.

Trato en mano en zona CyL o Madrid.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Abr 2015)

onzas de plata kokaburra 2015 22€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sauwi (25 Abr 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (25 Abr 2015)

Hola orohimbeshores

¿Alguien me vendería una cadenita de oro? Llego tarde para regalo de día de la madre.


----------



## olmo1965 (26 Abr 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> 1 x Surinam 2013 _____________	24,00€
> 
> 
> Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.



Hola. Estoy interesado en esta onza. Estoy por Madrid. Puedo acercarme por ella.
Saludos


----------



## Arctic (30 Abr 2015)

Hola a todos,
Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de 1/2 onza o de 1 onza de oro en mano en Madrid.

Contacto por privado.
Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (1 May 2015)

*EN VENTA*

*Coleccion euros 1997 aviacion española en plata.*

Se compone de :

1 euro - 6,72 g plata 925
5 euros- 33,6 g plata 925
25 euros - 168,7 g plata 925

Con sus certificados, carton y estuche de madera de la fnmt.

En perfecto estado.

Precio: 139 euros + gastos de envio.

vendida

*Coleccion euros 1998 ejercito de tierra en plata*

Se compone de :

1 euro - 6,72 g plata 925
5 euros- 33,6 g plata 925
25 euros - 168,7 g plata 925

Con sus certificados, carton y estuche de madera de la fnmt.

En perfecto estado.

Precio: 139 euros + gastos de envio.

vendida
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*Onzas de plata*

1 onza Elefante de somalia 2004 - 82 euros reservada

1 onza serie lunar I Mono 2004 - 64 euros

1 onza serie precolombina ''Jaguar'' BU 1998 - 35 euros

1 onza serie precolombina ''Dintel 26'' Proof 1994 - 44 euros reservada

1 onza serie precolombina ''chaac-mool'' Proof - 44 euros reservada

1 onza kookaburra 2007 - 33 euros 


Todas monedas se enviaran encapsuladas, en perfecto estado y autenticidad garantizada.

Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos.


*Envio cualquier foto que se desee por correo electronico.
Para cualquier duda o peticion de fotos enviar MP.*


----------



## Desconocido_ZgZ (1 May 2015)

Hola, alguien conoce en Zaragoza algun sitio donde tengan monedas de oro en stock, filarmonicas o maples, no monedas numismaticas españolas, he preguntado en varias numismaticas y hasta en bankoro; y ni saben ni se las espera, ni aun encargandolas, aunque en internet las muestren, para ser la 5 ciudad me parece increible que no se pueda conseguir nada a no ser por internet, pagando transferencias mas gastos de envio etc, lo cual encarece bastante, o sin transferencia un contra-rembolso por 40 euros


----------



## makokillo (1 May 2015)

Desconocido_ZgZ dijo:


> Hola, alguien conoce en Zaragoza algun sitio donde tengan monedas de oro en stock, filarmonicas o maples, no monedas numismaticas españolas, he preguntado en varias numismaticas y hasta en bankoro; y ni saben ni se las espera, ni aun encargandolas, aunque en internet las muestren, para ser la 5 ciudad me parece increible que no se pueda conseguir nada a no ser por internet, pagando transferencias mas gastos de envio etc, lo cual encarece bastante, o sin transferencia un contra-rembolso por 40 euros



Si por un casual te encontrases en alguna tienda de esas que has visitado, alguna de las monedas que buscas, ten por seguro que seria mas cara que las que encuentres por internet incluyendo el envio.


----------



## Desconocido_ZgZ (2 May 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Si por un casual te encontrases en alguna tienda de esas que has visitado, alguna de las monedas que buscas, ten por seguro que seria mas cara que las que encuentres por internet incluyendo el envio.



No deberia ser asi, por ejemplo Bankoro no es de las baratas pero tiene filial u oficina aqui; Invertir en compra venta de monedas de Oro de tener stock el precio seria el que indica su propia pagina; hasta le dije de encargarla y me respondio que no, ya que ni siquiera era seguro que se las enviaran y por lo tanto no se comprometia, en las numismaticas pues ya se sabe, pero tambien depende de si tienen en stock por alguna compra que realizaron en subastas u otras, me ofrecieron 100 coronas austriacas pero no es lo que buscaba, en esa no tendria gastos de envios y por lo tanto me la ofrecia al mismo precio, aunque no especificamos ya que no me interesaba, sobre encargarle pues ya empezo con las pegas de que si el envio etc, no parecio muy interesado y ahi seguro pasaria lo que dices y se elevaria.

Queria evitar los engorros de internet,me gusta mas comprar y llevarme el producto al momento, pero veo que no va a ser facil. 
Gracias.


----------



## trader (4 May 2015)

Estoy buscando Plata y Oro *para inversión* en monedas sin premium, preferiblemente onzas.

Solo trato en mano en Valencia, Castellón y provincia. No he escrito en el foro nada pero he realizado algunos tratos en persona y a distancia con miembros habituales.

Contactar por privado. Gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 May 2015)

en cambio Andorrano, no ajusta sus precios...sus oz. de plata estan entre 1 y 2 € mas caras que cualquiera de x aquí...


----------



## carlosfer007 (5 May 2015)

*Medalla de Goya 170 gramos de plata pura*

Por si a alguien le interesa vendo esta medalla de 170 gramos y 6,5 cm. de diametro de 999 plata pura por 180 euros mas gastos de envio. Un saludo


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 May 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> en cambio Andorrano, no ajusta sus precios...sus oz. de plata estan entre 1 y 2 € mas caras que cualquiera de x aquí...



Pues no sé a quién le comprarás tu las Onzas de Plata porque por aquí o en cualquier otro medio no bajan de 19,50 o 20 euros y en andorrano las tienes por 18,20 hoy que está la plata a 14,75 precio de mercado.


----------



## frob (5 May 2015)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues no sé a quién le comprarás tu las Onzas de Plata porque por aquí o en cualquier otro medio no bajan de 19,50 o 20 euros y en andorrano las tienes por 18,20 hoy que está la plata a 14,75 precio de mercado.




Pues no se que decirte...porque hoy mismo hay varias onzas de plata en el foro a 17,95.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 May 2015)

frob dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte...porque hoy mismo hay varias onzas de plata en el foro a 17,95.....



Deja deja, que el mismo investigue y discurra un poco...:rolleye: Andorrano esta bien, pero escarbando un poco, encuentras perlitas mejores...8:


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 May 2015)

frob dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte...porque hoy mismo hay varias onzas de plata en el foro a 17,95.....



Hombre, de 17,95 a 18,20 tampoco creo que haya mucho negocio...

Yo me refiero a las Kookaburras a 30 o mas euros, o los pandas a 26, salvo que seas fanático de la colección.


----------



## lufelepe (5 May 2015)

HolA,tengo 1/20 kruger del 81,otra del 82,y dos cuartos del 81.
Vendo las 4 en 1700.
Algún lingote argor sin abrir,de 1 onza,por 1100.
En valencia.


----------



## sauwi (6 May 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

*Estoy interesado en 2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK
*
Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Arka (7 May 2015)

Hola compañeros, me interesaría vender las siguientes onzas, encapsuladas y sin circular, en perfecto estado:

*Australia - Koala 2013 - 26€
Australia - Kookaburra 2014 - 26€
Canadá - Maple Leaf 2011 - 26€
Canadá - Maple Leaf 2013 - 24€
China - Panda 2013 - 26€*

Oferta, *todas las onzas 128€ con gastos de envío por correo certificado incluidos* en el precio.

Podeis ver mis valoraciones positivas en el hilo de valoraciones de este foro.


----------



## fran69 (7 May 2015)

A la venta:

3 Piezas 20 francos Marian Coq, 1913 Sin circular,. Precio 200€ la unidad,

Trato en mano o distancia con aumento de 3.5€ por el certificado. ( 2 PIEZAS VENDIDAS, queda una pieza)

( VENDIDAS LAS 3 PIEZAS)

saludos.


----------



## SOLIDUS (8 May 2015)

Compro monedas de plata de 1OZ.
Estoy interesado sobre todo en las de 2015:
México Libertad
China Panda
Liberty USA
Mapple Canadá
Aves Canadá
Filarmónica Austria
Kanguro Australia
Koala Australia
Britannia 
Lunar Inglesa
Elefante Somalia 
Vida Salvaje Ruanda
Arca Noé Armenia

Ofertas por privado.
Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 May 2015)

necho dijo:


> *Hombre Duvitativo*, habilita la recepción de mensajes privados por favor, que sino no se te puede contestar. Te he contestado sin embargo por e-mail.
> 
> En breve borraré este mensaje para no ensuciar el hilo.



ok....ahora...


----------



## arcafelio (9 May 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> Actualizo oferta, rebajando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, nuevas en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica.
> 
> Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas y chinas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.
> 
> ...



Me interesaría comprar algunas onzas sueltas. Te he enviado un privado.

Un saludo


----------



## fini (16 May 2015)

*monedas*

Buenos días, me interesaría saber precios.

Saludos


----------



## Tichy (17 May 2015)

Actualizo oferta, rebajando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, nuevas en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas y chinas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,50€
1 x Kookaburra 1998 ___________ 36,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 29,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 22,00€
1 x Koala 2009 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2011 (no privy)________	28,50€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	21,50€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	26,00€ (dos pequeñas manchas de leche en el lado de la reina, puedo enviar fotos)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,50€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 28,50€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	34,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________	27,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	21,00€
2 x Birds of Prey P. Falcon________ 21,50€ 
1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle _______	21,00€
1 x Surinam 2013 _____________	24,00€ (reservada)
1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	27,00€
2 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	23,00€

Y por si alguien está interesado en otro tipo de monedas más allá del bullion, pongo a la venta también tres (3) monedas de plata griegas de 1 Oz cada una (peso 34g con ley .925) conmemorativas de la Olimpiada de Atenas 2004. Son calidad proof y se entregan con su cápsula y certificado original. Son de valor facial 10€ y representan una imagen actual superpuesta con una clásica de las siguientes especialidades deportivas: Gimnasia Rítmica (cinta), Salto de Longitud y Carreras de Relevos.

Pinchando en cada una, está el enlace a la base de datos de ngccoins de estas monedas (no aparece la imagen, por lo que aunque no soy buen fotógrafo pego también una foto de las monedas):




El precio sería de *28€* cada una, o bien *80,00 €* por las tres.

Asimismo pongo a la venta un blister original con cinco monedas alemanas de plata, también en calidad proof del año 1999 y valor facial 10 DM. Cada una de las cinco monedas tiene un peso de ½ Oz, pero con ley .925 (es decir, cada moneda tiene 14,34g de plata). Vienen cinco (5) monedas, cada una emitida por una de las cinco cecas alemanas (A, D, F, G, J). El precio sería de *45€* el blister. Pongo también el enlace a ngccoins de cada una de estas monedas y una foto:


Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.


----------



## Shavi (18 May 2015)

Cuadrada dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Vendo varios napoleones/20 francos oro a precio spot.
> 
> En mano en barcelona



Como contacto contigo?


----------



## Ruffle22 (19 May 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 20Francos, soberanos, alfonsinas...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Demokratos, me gustaria saber tus precio de Alfonsinas.


----------



## Arka (19 May 2015)

Hola compañeros, me interesaría vender las siguientes onzas, encapsuladas y sin circular, en perfecto estado:

Australia - Koala 2013 - 25€
Australia - Kookaburra 2014 - 25€
Canadá - Maple Leaf 2011 - 25€
Canadá - Maple Leaf 2013 - 23€
China - Panda 2013 - 25€

Podeis ver mis valoraciones positivas en el hilo de valoraciones de este foro.


----------



## JULIA30 (19 May 2015)

Vendo moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos en mano en Madrid, buen estado y en capsula, precio 1350 euros.


----------



## conde84 (21 May 2015)

*EN VENTA*



*5000 pesetas 1989 Carabela Santa Maria - 40 euros*

54 g de plata 925 en su estuche original y certificado de autenticidad

*5000 pesetas 1990 Cortes y Montezuma - 46 euros*

54 g de plata 925 en su estuche original y certificado de autenticidad

*5000 pesetas 1991 Pizarro y Atahualpa - 47 euros*

54 g de plata 925 en su estuche original y certificado de autenticidad

*5000 pesetas 1992 Maquina tonelier - 47 euros*

54 g de plata 925 en su estuche original y certificado de autenticidad



Todo el lote completo por *175* euros mas gastos de envio

LOTE RESERVADO


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*40000 pesetas 1996 proof ''ABU SIMBEL'' - 510 euros*

13,5 gramos de oro 999,encapsulada con certificado de autenticidad de la FNMT

(foto de ella al final del post)

Reservada
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1 onza serie lunar I Mono 2004 - 64 euros

1 onza serie precolombina ''Jaguar'' BU 1998 - 35 euros

1 onza kookaburra 2007 - 33 euros reservada
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*25 euros 2015 de Austria ''cosmologia'' - 96 euros*

Moneda compuesta de plata y niobio,en calidad proof.







reservada
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Todas monedas se enviaran encapsuladas, en perfecto estado y autenticidad garantizada.

El precio es unicamente el de la moneda, los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.


*Envio cualquier foto que se desee por correo electronico.
Para cualquier duda o peticion de fotos enviar MP.*


----------



## demokratos (21 May 2015)

.......................................................................................


----------



## plateronza (23 May 2015)

*kookaburras*

estoy interesado en la compra de estas tres monedas,kookaburras del año 1994 1996 y 1998 en sus capsulas originales cuadradas ,tambien me interesa panda chino del año 2007 ,saludos


----------



## demokratos (25 May 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy plata a buen precio (y sin IVA!)
> 
> ...



Tengo unas 60 más de 100 ptas Franco a spot (a 7.60 ahora mismo)

(VENDIDAS)

También en oro napoleones a spot+3% y un 5$ americano indio en excelente estado a spot+15%


----------



## demokratos (28 May 2015)

Buenos días, 

Soberanos modernos sin circular a spot+3%

Si compra en mano y más de 10 a spot+2%

20 Francos franceses a spot+3%


----------



## fran69 (30 May 2015)

jojojojojo,, esto viene de la mismísima Fed, según el articulo ellos USA no tienen crisis financiera,, jajajajajajaja ,,, espera que me parto, los europeos pueden estar tranquilos cambien sus cromos euros por cromos dólares y abran cuentas en USA, jojojojojo,,, me parto ....

Esto sin dudas llegar llegara, pero me juego una pepicola que el 1 de octubre, NO, si no quieren que estemos en guerra para el turrón, de hecho pienso que muchos de nosotros ni siquiera lo veremos y tengo 46 años, hay que preparar mucho mas a la población aun, mucha mierda que sacar para poder intentar convencer al pueblo de que ello es por el bien común y sobre todo y ante todo preparar el sistema informatico para que puedan haber cuentas en "B" para ellos y sus amiguetes, que aun no esta preparado.


----------



## Shavi (31 May 2015)

fran69 dijo:


> jojojojojo,, esto viene de la mismísima Fed, según el articulo ellos USA no tienen crisis financiera,, jajajajajajaja ,,, espera que me parto, los europeos pueden estar tranquilos cambien sus cromos euros por cromos dólares y abran cuentas en USA, jojojojojo,,, me parto ....
> 
> Esto sin dudas llegar llegara, pero me juego una pepicola que el 1 de octubre, NO, si no quieren que estemos en guerra para el turrón, de hecho pienso que muchos de nosotros ni siquiera lo veremos y tengo 46 años, hay que preparar mucho mas a la población aun, mucha mierda que sacar para poder intentar convencer al pueblo de que ello es por el bien común y sobre todo y ante todo preparar el sistema informatico para que puedan haber cuentas en "B" para ellos y sus amiguetes, que aun no esta preparado.



¿Seguro que ésto va aquí?


----------



## Ender2008 (31 May 2015)

Hola!

¿Alguien vende las tipicas monedas de plata del Banco de España de valor facial 12 €? 

¿Cuantas tenéis a la venta y a que precio?

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 May 2015)

disponible:

*- Onzas Canguro 2012 36€ unidad

-10 onzas Maple Leaf 50 aniversario (como la de la foto y enlace) 290€
*
Buy Silver Online | Buy Silver Maple Leaf Coins | APMEX.com


hosting imagenes

*1 kilo Serie Lunar 1 "Dragon diamond eyes (dos diamantes amarillos en los ojos) 850€*

subir fotos online

subir fotos gratis

sube imagenes


*Numismatica.
, 4 escudos Carlos III 1782 Madrid Muy escasa Conservacion EBC restos de brillo original 
*


----------



## mundofila (2 Jun 2015)

*monedas de oro*

Vendo varias monedas de oro:
Napoleones varios (20 Francos) 5,8 gramos fino
Soberanos varios 7,2 gramos fino 
50 pesos Mexico varios 37,5 gr. fino
20 Pesos Mexico (calendario azteca) 15 gramos fino

y algunas otras tipo Union Latina

Al spot del momento -4%


----------



## olmo1965 (2 Jun 2015)

Vendo

*1,5 Onza Canadá Oso Polar / Polar Bear 2013 por 31.90 € (Reservada)*
Onza y media de plata pura .9999

Soy nuevo en el foro y es mi primer post de venta, por ello creo que sería mejor entrega en mano en Madrid, zona sur. De otra manera, gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Envío fotos.

olmo1965 -arroba- gmail.com


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2015)

refinanciado dijo:


> ¿te gustan los pájaros?
> 
> ¿sabes de fontanería?
> 
> ¿estás por la zona de valencia?



ienso:ienso:ienso::XX:


----------



## mundofila (4 Jun 2015)

*+ monedas de oro, esta vez españolas*

Os pongo una imágen de otras monedas de oro, esta vez españolas, que salen a buen precio:






1.- Isabel II 10 escudos 1868, ligeros golpecitos pero bonita, spot
2.- Isabel II, doblón 1850, algún golpecito, spot + 4%
3.- 100 Pesetas Oro Reacuñación 1962, spot + 3%
4.- Isabel II, 100 reales 1862, spot
5.- Alfonso XII, 25 pesetas 1881, muy bonita, spot + 3%
6.- isabel II, 100 reales 1855, spot
7.- Carlos III, 8 escudos 1780, Nuevo Reino, spot

Si alguien está interesado, le puedo escanear individualemente la moneda y enviarle imágenes mejores.

Gracias por vuestra atención

---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 12:54 ----------

Veo que no se ha adjuntado la imágen, aquí os dejo el link para verla:

Image - TinyPic - Alojamiento de imágenes y de vídeo y uso compartido de fotos, gratis

(Lo siento, todavía no domino la página)


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Jun 2015)

Ender2008 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Alguien vende las tipicas monedas de plata del Banco de España de valor facial 12 €?
> 
> ...



http://http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/422367-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-36.html


----------



## Arka (8 Jun 2015)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes piezas de Plata y Oro puro :

Monedas de 1 Onza de plata pura, encapsuladas y en riguroso estado sin circular, perfectas :

Australia Kookaburra 2014 - *25€*
Canadá Maple Leaf 2011 - *25€*
Canadá Maple Leaf 2013 - *23€*

Monedas de Oro Puro (0.999) de la FNMT, todas ellas con su blister original, estuche oficial, certificado de autenticidad y encapsuladas, estado de conservación Proof.

España valor facial 20€ - I serie Joyas Numismáticas - *80€*
España valor facial 20€ - III serie Joyas Numismáticas - *77€*
España valor facial 20€ - IV serie Joyas Numismáticas - *77€*
España valor facial 20€ - V serie Joyas Numismáticas - *68€*
España valor facial 20€ - XXV aniversarío de la Adhesion de España y Portugal a la U.E. - *77€*

Solo realizo envios por correo certificado, podeis ver mis valoraciones en el hilo de este foro.
contacto : mp o en mi mail *arka.fernandez@gmail.com*


----------



## asqueado (10 Jun 2015)

Hola busco la siguiente moneda













Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766 Tirada 5000 piezas

*contacto m privado*

.


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Jun 2015)

Soberano oro 260€
25 pesetas oro (alfonsinas) 275€ (2 unidades)

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Jun 2015)

*Lingote PAMP*

Buenos dias

Ofrezco lingotes PAMP 100 gr con el blister abierto.

Spot + 1%

Un saludo


----------



## mundofila (16 Jun 2015)

*monedas de oro USA*

Hola de nuevo
Ofrezco estas dos piezas de 5$ 1905 y 20$ 1928, 250€ y 1000€ respectivamente (envío incluído).


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Jun 2015)

A la venta 4 Krugerrand oro a 1070€ cada uno mas gastos de envio



info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Jun 2015)

Inversionoro dijo:


> A la venta 4 Krugerrand oro a 1070€ cada uno mas gastos de envio
> 
> 
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Arka (21 Jun 2015)

Muy buenas a todos estaría interesado en alguna moneda de 5 Onzas de plata, por favor ofertas por privado.


----------



## demokratos (22 Jun 2015)

Buenos días, 

Soberanos y napoleones a spot+2%. Monedas de colección disponibles también. Trato en mano en Madrid, el 24-25 en Valencia, y el 26 en Barcelona.


----------



## argike (22 Jun 2015)

Muy buenas,
Me interesa adquirir los koalas de 2007 y 2008. Si alguien me hace una oferta, que envie un privado, por favor. Un saludo.


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2015)

*Libertad 1 Kilo*

Buenos dias

Oferta para burbuja.info

Libertad 1 kilo 2015 por 900€

Unidades limitadas

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Jun 2015)

disponible:

*- Onzas Canguro 2012 36€ unidad

-10 onzas Maple Leaf 50 aniversario (como la de la foto y enlace) 290€
*
Buy Silver Online | Buy Silver Maple Leaf Coins | APMEX.com


hosting imagenes


----------



## stockman (29 Jun 2015)

me interesa precio para britannia, maple leaf, liberty, philarmonica y soberanos. Si alguien me puede dar precios os lo agradeceria.


----------



## fran69 (8 Jul 2015)

A LA VENTA:

pieza de 50 pesos Mexico, (37.5 gramos oro puro) estado de conservación perfecto.

1250 €.

VENDIDA.


----------



## amador (11 Jul 2015)

Hola:

Busco la Lunar II de 2009. Si es por Valencia o alrededores mejor.

Enviarme un privado.


----------



## Jmenacho (20 Jul 2015)

*venta de monedas de oro 200€ francesas 2012*

Vendo 6 monedas de 200€ del banco de francia de 2012 (4g), en perfectas condiciones por 250 cada una envio en peninsula incluido.


----------



## libertari (22 Jul 2015)

Estoy interesado en monedas de 25 ptas de oro de Alfonso XII


----------



## Baalbek (23 Jul 2015)

* Actualizado 10 de agosto*

Hola, 

Se venden las siguientes monedas y lingotes de oro: 

Lingote de 5 grs 999,9 > 189e
Lingote de 10grs 999,9 > 355e

El lingote de 5grs no viene en el blister original y es de la marca Heraeus.
El de 10grs viene en su envase original sin abrir, de la misma marca.


Monedas de 1/10 oz:

Krügergand > *122e* 

Panda 2015 > *126e*

Britannia > *124e* Vendida


Moneda Oro 10 Coronas Austria 1912 Emperador Austria. Pureza 0,900 
Son 3,045 gramos de oro fino, 3,39 gramos en total el peso de la moneda. En buen estado. Precio: *118e*

La entrega puede ser bien en mano en Madrid u otra ciudad en la que se coincida, o bien mediante trasferencia y correo certificado. 

También se vende alguna moneda de plata Maple, Koala, etc, a consultar por privado, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## kapandji (25 Jul 2015)

hola,
estoy interesado en comprar el fisch test de los 2 rands/sovereign, y el de 1/10 oz y 1/4 oz maple oro.
Por favor, ofertas por privado.


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2015)

Vendo 2 krugerrand 1oz a spot + 1% y Karlillos a 12.50 euros. Trato en mano en Barcelona, abstenerse pomperos


----------



## Bullion10 (31 Jul 2015)

A LA VENTA LAS SIGUIENTES ONZAS DE PLATA​
_Serie American Silver Eagle_
- American Silver Eagle 1996. Tirada más baja de la serie. 
Sólo 3.603.386 unidades. Emisión con mayor premium -------------> 28.90 €

_Onzas México_
- Casa de la Moneda 1979. Ley 0.925. Peso 33.625 g. ---------------> 27.90 € 
- Libertad 1992. Onza de tipo II dentro de la serie. ------------------> 27.90 € 

_Serie Canada Maple Leaf_
- Maple Leaf 1997. Tirada más baja de la serie. 
Sólo 100.970 unidades. Emisión con mayor premium ----------------> 31.90 € 

_Serie Australian Kookaburra_
- Kookaburra 1992. Tirada de sólo 219.694 unidades. ---------------> 38.90 €
- Kookaburra 2007. Tirada de sólo 213.436 unidades. ---------------> 35.90 €

_Serie Canada 1.5 oz_
- Canada 1.5 oz Polar Bear 2013. Onza inaugural de la serie. -------> 35.90 €
- Canada 1.5 oz Arctic Fox 2014. Segunda onza de la serie ---------> 41.90 €

_Serie Australian Koala_
- Koala 2011 Privy "Berlin". Tirada de sólo 50.000 unidades. -------> 29.90 €
- Koala 2012 Privy "Berlin". Tirada de sólo 50.000 unidades. -------> 28.90 €
- Koala 2014. Tubo de 20 onzas sin abrir. ----------------------------> 399 € _¡¡Novedad!!_

_Serie Australian Lunar Serie II_
- Australia Lunar Serie II 2014 Horse. --------------------------------> 31.90 €
- Australia Lunar Serie II 2014 Horse Privy "Lion" -------------------> 31.90 €


Todas las monedas van encapsuladas
Es posible solicitar fotos para comprobar el estado de las monedas
Gastos de envío a cuenta del comprador.
_*¡¡ATENCIÓN!! Gastos de envío por correo certificado GRATIS para pedidos de 2 o más onzas*_
Referencias en el hilo de "Valoraciones" del foro como comprador y vendedor
Contacto: mensaje privado o por correo electrónico a _*19jorge75@gmail.com*_​


----------



## sauwi (2 Ago 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Estoy interesado en 2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Baalbek (2 Ago 2015)

*Moneda Kookaburra 2 Onzas 1992*

Buenas tardes, se vende moneda Kookaburra de 2 Onzas 1992 encapsulada BU, perfecto estado. Precio 71e

Trato en mano en Madrid o por correo certificado.


----------



## Kennedy (4 Ago 2015)

Hola,

Ofrezco krugerrand(s) o 50 pesos mexico(s) 
a cambio de onzas de plata bullion y/o carlillos K12.

Interesados MP.


----------



## POLA (5 Ago 2015)

Hola, seguis interesado en la compra de la moneda?

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 19:37 ----------




pola dijo:


> hola, seguis interesado en la compra de la moneda?



hola, perdón soy nueva.
Queria saber cuanto pueden ofrecer por la moneda de Elizabeth ll con el bulldogn del año 1996 de oro


----------



## Jmenacho (6 Ago 2015)

*vendo monedas plata 200€*

vendo 6 monedas de oro de 200€ de 2012 Francesa conmemorativa de las regiones estan en su estuche original y sin abrirse. 
Mando fotos sin problemas. 

Las 6 por 1500 (250 Ud)

Envio incluido dentro de la peninsula.


----------



## jaws (8 Ago 2015)

Hola de nuevo

Tras un tiempo, vuelvo a poner a la venta algunas cosillas.

2x tubos de 20 libertades de plata de 2008 a 390€ cada uno

1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas de plata de 2009 a 380€

Una moneda-lingote de 5KG de plata de 150$ de las islas cook a 2400€, sale el kg como 80/90€ más barato que en monedas de kilo.

Todos los precios son inferiroes a lo que se puede encontrar en equivalente en alemania o cualquier sitio. Como siempre, puede ser en mano en Madrid.

Vendido todo en principio


----------



## demokratos (12 Ago 2015)

Buenos días,

Oferta para esta semana.

Napoleones (20FF) a spot+2%

Si compras más de 10 y trato en mano en Madrid a spot+1.5%


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Ago 2015)

*Compro onzas de plata y oro*

Interesado en comprar onzas bullion de Plata y Oro (onzas completas, 1/2 y 1/4 de onza).

Solo monedas para inversión, no premium ni colecciones con valor numismático.

Trato en mano en zona CyL o Madrid.


----------



## kapandji (15 Ago 2015)

Buenos días,
por diversas razones quiero cambiar algo de moneda historica de oro por bullion oro.Tengo para cambiar:
-10 marcos alemanes oro 1910 wilhelm II.
-1 ducado replica de oro.
-Dos pesos y medio de oro 1945.
-1/10 oz panda oro 2012.

Cambiaría por francciones de onzas, preferiblemente maples.
ofertas por privado


----------



## Scouser (16 Ago 2015)

En venta

*PLATA*
2 oz
_Lunar II_
Serpiente - 55€

1 oz
_Kangaroo_
1996 - En Blister y cápsula original - impecable - 41€
1998 - En Blister y cápsula original - impecable - 41€

Oferta: Los dos Canguros del 1996 y del 1998 en su blister y cápsula original por 84€ con los gastos incluidos

_Koala_
2010 - 32€
2011 - 30€ No es Privy

_Kookaburra_
2010 - 29€

_Britannia_
1998 - 37€
2000 - 37€

Las dos Britannias por 75€ con los gastos incluidos

_Lunar II_
1 x Conejo 2011 - 35,50€
6 x Serpiente 2013 - 31€
6 x Caballo 2014 - 29€
Respecto a los Lunar II, 2013 y 2014 no son "Privy". Todas las monedas Lunar II están aún en el rollo original
*
Busco Libertads/Ángel Alado de Méjico*


----------



## juan_75 (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, estoy nteresado en comprar onzas bullion de Plata y Oro. Preferiblemente en tubo.

Tambien karlillos por debajo de 12,40.

Doy prioridad a tratos en mano en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (17 Ago 2015)

*Oferta lingote de oro 10 Grs:* 

Lingote de oro en su blister original sin abrir, de la marca Argor-Heraeus > *379e*

Trato en mano en Madrid o La Rioja, o envío por correo certificado.

También fotos disponibles por mensaje privado.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

Me han encargado que busque dos monedas de plata, en concreto:

10 onzas Kokaburra 2014
10 onzas Kokaburra 2015

Son para un regalo y deben estar perfectas, sin huellas, sin marcas de ningún tipo, con la cápsula original, etc, etc.

Si alguno las tiene, que me envíe un privado, pero por favor, si no están perfectas, no me interesan.


----------



## juan_75 (26 Ago 2015)

Buenas, busco kruger oro 1 oz o similares. Que no hayan circulado. Todas las que tengais.
Trato en madrid en mano, para la tranquilidad de ambas partes en vuestro banco o el mio.

Saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (31 Ago 2015)

Se vende moneda de México 5 pesos Tajín 1993. 

1 Onza de plata pura 0,999. En buen estado. Envío fotos por mensaje privado. 

Precio 26e, bien trato en mano o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## Juanjo35 (31 Ago 2015)

*Buenas soy nuevo en el foro*

Con los tiempos que vienen me gustaria invertir en monedas de oro pero no me decido porque veo mucho desfase en la misma moneda,alguien puede explicarme un poco el porque y como puedo saber si estoy pagando un precio justo?un saludo


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Ago 2015)

Juanjo35 dijo:


> Con los tiempos que vienen me gustaria invertir en monedas de oro pero no me decido porque veo mucho desfase en la misma moneda,alguien puede explicarme un poco el porque y como puedo saber si estoy pagando un precio justo?un saludo



Hola, si quieres puedes preguntar en el siguiente hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6121-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-iii-19.html hay gente muy bien informada.

Saludos.


----------



## pep007 (2 Sep 2015)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxcccccccxcxx

Interesadosxxxxccccccccc

Saludos.


----------



## sauwi (5 Sep 2015)

Vendo las siguientes monedas

Estoy interesado en 2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK

Se aceptan ofertas por privado

Britannia 1oz


2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)

SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Kruger (5 Sep 2015)

Vendo colección completa koalas de plata 1 onza.
Años 2007-2015, 9 onzas de plata pura en perfecto estado y en su cápsula original.
Precio 395€, en mano.
Contactar por MP o email: tamayoarce@hotmail.com


----------



## mundofila (7 Sep 2015)

*Krugerrand*

Hola de nuevo
Por si interesa, tengo disponibles un par de krugerrands de 1976, 33.9 gr (1 onza puro) por 980€/cada portes incluídos.







Como se me suele olvidar pasarme por esta página, podeis escribirme si estais interesados a asiersada@yahoo.com

Editado: VENDIDOS LOS DOS.


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (8 Sep 2015)

Buenos días;

Estoy buscando monedas de plata de curso legal (creo que se les llaman k-12)

Si es posible, por privado.

Gracias!


----------



## SabasT (9 Sep 2015)

*Vendo onzas de plata*

1 Koala (2015)
1 Atún Tokelau (tendría que mirar si es 2014 o 2015)
5 Filarmónicas (2015)

Vendo todo el pack junto en mano en Madrid.

120€


----------



## nicklessss (11 Sep 2015)

Vendo lingote de oro de 100g Argor-Heraeus en Madrid a spot + 1% en blister y con número de certificado.


----------



## Ibi (12 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro, me parece muy muy interesante y se aprende muchísimo.

Me dirijo al usuario necho, para saber como contactar con él y poder comprarle.

Gracias y un saludo.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 14:29 ----------

upongo que tendre que enviar un mensaje privado a necho.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2015)

Ibi dijo:


> Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro, me parece muy muy interesante y se aprende muchísimo.
> 
> Me dirijo al usuario necho, para saber como contactar con él y poder comprarle.
> 
> ...



O privado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/private.php?do=newpm&u=4198

O directamente a su nueva web: ElDoradoCoins


----------



## Ibi (12 Sep 2015)

Gracias Estudiente Tesorero, ya contacte.

Sdos.


----------



## angapi (13 Sep 2015)

hola busco 1 onza lunar II años 2009 y 2010 en su capsula original
si alguien me las puede ofertar a buen precio

saludos


----------



## Baalbek (16 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes, 

se vende moneda de oro "Alfonsina" de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas de 1881 en buen estado. Esta moneda es de oro de 900, y el peso bruto es de 8,08grs. Y un contenido en oro de 7,27grs. El precio es de 277€.
También se vende lingote de oro de 5grs a 181€. 

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Sep 2015)

VENDIDO

Buenos dias

Especial para foreros:

Monedas Maple Leaf Plata años variados 15,50€

Un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Sep 2015)

cajas de 500filarmonicas de plata por 15,75 mas gastos de envio

info@inersionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Sep 2015)

Cajas de filarmonicas de plata por 16€ la onza mas envio
info@inversionoro.es


----------



## juan_75 (17 Sep 2015)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Cajas de filarmonicas de plata por 16€ la onza mas envio
> info@inversionoro.es



Buenas Ricardo Salazar o Inversionoro, como quieras;

Me sorprende que ofrezacas estas monedas cuando a nosotros nos debes 2000unidades del contrato que vencio la semana pasada. Para colmo no das señales de vida al telefono y te permites el lujo de ofrecer un producto aqui que nos debes y para el que te hemos adelantado el importe en las cifras que sabes.

Al menos contesta por aqui.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 15:09 ----------

Para que quede claro porque no vaya a ser que el resto de foreros se lien, nos debes las filamornicas a 15,65 (precio fijado en un contrato). Primero no respetas los plazos, mas tarde nos cambias las cantidades, despues nos cambias los precios porque a ti tampoco te los han mantenido, me parece una faena pero te pedimos nos devuelvas el anticipo, nos dices que no porque a ti no te lo devuelven (estraño pero en cualquier caso tu problema). Luego nos ofreces otras monedas, ahora veo que ofreces aqui Filarmonicas pero a nosotros nos dices que no puedes hablar porque te deule la gargante desde hace 3 dias ???

Al margen de lo poco etico de tu proceder te estas metiendo en un lio legal, no se si te estas dando cuenta.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2015)

Hace años le compre algo de plata bullion...y todo fue bien, por entonces...¿ ha cambiado algo en los últimos meses ?...ienso:


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Sep 2015)

juan_75 dijo:


> Buenas Ricardo Salazar o Inversionoro, como quieras;
> 
> Me sorprende que ofrezacas estas monedas cuando a nosotros nos debes 2000unidades del contrato que vencio la semana pasada. Para colmo no das señales de vida al telefono y te permites el lujo de ofrecer un producto aqui que nos debes y para el que te hemos adelantado el importe en las cifras que sabes.
> 
> ...



Este señor esta cometiendo Calumnias como menor de los incidentes,, si el me dice que ya no quiere esas monedas y la empresa no quiere devolverme el dinero alguna forma tendre que hacer para devolver su dinero que nunca me he negado ni ha darle las monedas no el dinero pero si la empresa de buenas a primeras me dice que va haber un retraso y que no se puede cancelar el pedido que más puedo hacer... denunciar a Interpol? quizá si deberia y que investigase todo lo sucedido.

el que ha trabajado con migo ya sabe qaue si me he retrasado yo ya he cumplido dentro de mis posibilidades.

por cierto la ley de protección de datos no se si sabrás que existe y estas lanzando acusaciones sin más..


----------



## juan_75 (18 Sep 2015)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Este señor esta cometiendo Calumnias como menor de los incidentes,, si el me dice que ya no quiere esas monedas y la empresa no quiere devolverme el dinero alguna forma tendre que hacer para devolver su dinero que nunca me he negado ni ha darle las monedas no el dinero pero si la empresa de buenas a primeras me dice que va haber un retraso y que no se puede cancelar el pedido que más puedo hacer... denunciar a Interpol? quizá si deberia y que investigase todo lo sucedido.
> 
> el que ha trabajado con migo ya sabe qaue si me he retrasado yo ya he cumplido dentro de mis posibilidades.
> 
> por cierto la ley de protección de datos no se si sabrás que existe y estas lanzando acusaciones sin más..



Buenos dias a todos en general y a Ricardo Alejandro Salazar Cameros, allias INVERSIONORO en particular, para empezar, yo acepto retrasos de todo el mundo, eso me pasa a mi y al mas pintado, pero se atienden llamadas o se pasan emails y se explican las cosas de forma coherente y normal, lo que no se hace es no atender llamadas *en 6 dias porque te duele la garganta*, y la comunicación es el whatsapp exclusivamente. Queda feo!

Contra las CALUMNIAS los DATOS:

*1.* Cierras un plazo de entrega conmigo por escrito. Llevamos una semana de retraso. (para mi sin problemas si veo una voluntad y garantias). Por cierto no tengo ningun plazo nuevo que me hayas transmitido. *"No se cuando"* no es un plazo concreto.

*2.* Cierras un precio para esa entrega tambien por escrito que tampoco respetas, aqui ya entenderas que te diga que me hace menos gracia no? (debo ser muy raro) y ni siquiera me remites pruebas de eso o hay una comunicacion fluida que tranquiliza a la otra parte. Recomendación no vuelvas a trabjajar con un proveedor que te cambia un precio y no te da opcion de devolverte el dinero.

*3. *Esta es la primera transación que hacemos, si tienes un historico positivo es mas facil confiar en la gente. Si no, yo al menos suelo ser exquisito para hacer mas operaciones y ganar esa confianza.

*4. *Tienes el 50% del importe de la operacion en tu bolsillo y hablamos de 2500 FILARMONICAS DE PLATA. Otro dato importante.

*5.* A los 3 dias de firmar el contrato y sin haber hecho ningun negocio juntos me pides dinero prestado. Tampoco es el mejor de los estilos si el negocio esta como estamos ahora.

*6.* Hace unos dias me ofreces *Arcas* y te digo que no me interesa, pero nunca me ofreces de forma concreta con un precio y un plazo nuevo *FILARMONICAS* que es nuestro trato.

*7.* Resulta que me conecto aqui y veo que sin ofrecerme nada a mi antes de forma privada si ofreces *LAS FILARMONICAS*. Aqui ya se pueden sacar conclusiones digo yo no?? como dice mi madre blanco y en botella...

*8.* A dia de hoy no tengo un plazo para que me devuelvas el dinero ni un plazo para que me entregues las *FILARMONICAS DE PLATA.*

*9.* Estamos hablando de 2500 FILARMONICAS a 15,65€, vamos que no es calderilla.


*TE LO DEJO ESCRITO AQUI SI TAN SERIO ERES Y TAN OFENDIDO ESTAS, ME SIRVES LAS FILARMONICAS? QUE DIA? PORQUE LAS QUIERO. 
NO? TENDRAS DE DECIRME "TAL DIA TIENES TU DINERO" (pero no cuando termines de hacer tus negocios), VAMOS DIGO YO...
*

Me hablas de publicar datos privados?? un nombre y un apellido? te doy permiso para que quitando dnis y direcciones publiques el documento que firmaste conmigo y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Estos foros son para eso, para que la gente decida si hace o no negocio con determinadas personas. 
Yo llevo poco en el foro pero he hecho negocios con 3 foreros y entiendo retrasos y problemas, pero esto debo ser muy raro pero no me parece ni medio normal.


Ya te "escribí" ayer (porque llevas 6 dias con dolor de garganta) que todo tiene un limite, aqui explico mi experiencia para futuros negocios de foreros contigo pero hoy tendras una *denuncia* por incumplimiento de contrato, es decir, *APROPIACION INDEBIDA.*
Ya iré comentando aqui la evolución de la misma y como termina todo.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Sep 2015)

*sobre inversionoro*

A mi, por su forma de actuar conmigo, no me inspira mucha confianza.

Le escribí pidiendo info en cuanto vi su post, le dí mi número de contacto y al día siguiente me escribe un SMS a las 7:40 AM diciéndome: 

"Soy Ricardo Inversionoro en el foro burbuja. Las monedas me llegan la semana que viene... Unas 5000, de donde eres? Yo estoy en Navarra".

Eso de que no me llamen en persona y se anden con SMS o Whatsapp ya me huele bastante falto de seriedad y mas cuando hablamos de tratos que no son 50 Euritos.

Así que le llamé y salto el buzón. Hasta ahora no he recibido devolución de la llamada.

Y ahora leo esto que cuenta aquí Juan_75 y alucino, porque se trata además de las Filarmónicas que le debe a él.

Inversionoro, así no se hacen las cosas. Espero equivocarme en el concepto que estoy tomando de este asunto, pero así no se hacen estos tratos.

Por cierto, Juan_75... dios mío, como se te ocurre soltar a alguien que no conoces 20000 euros así a cambio de un papel firmado?

Te deseo toda la suerte del mundo y que se te arregle el asunto porque buff...
yo, a estas alturas ya estaría en su puerta a recuperar lo que es mío por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## juan_75 (18 Sep 2015)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi, por su forma de actuar conmigo, no me inspira mucha confianza.
> 
> Le escribí pidiendo info en cuanto vi su post, le dí mi número de contacto y al día siguiente me escribe un SMS a las 7:40 AM diciéndome:
> 
> ...




Que tal, Paraisofiscal, si, como bien dices asi funciona Ricardo Alejandro Salazar Cameros, Alias: Inversionoro. Ignoro como operaba hasta la fecha. A mi me encanta hacer negocios en foros porque rapido se sabe quien es un señor y quien no.
20.000€ Es una cifra relativa, todo depende del capital de cada uno, pero un contrato firmado con datos y copia de dni te garantiza meter a un tipo de estos para "lante" eso si, a los plazos que dicta nuestra justicia. Lo que si consigues una vez dictada la sentencia es que un tipo como Ricardo Alejandro Salazar Cameros, Alias: Inversionoro sea conocido en internet por sus actos y esas cosas te persiguen de por vida, sobretodo cuando como el usas este medio para hacer tus negocios.
Mis conclusiones con lo que ha pasado son claras y cualquiera se las puede imaginar, lo pondre clarito cuando una sentencia sea firme.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Joseluischavez (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria comprar monedas de plata en el Dorado Coins, pero me gustaria antes tener referencias y saber como funciona, no tengo experiencia en el tema y me gustaria que alguien me comentara como va, Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## makokillo (22 Sep 2015)

Joseluischavez dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria comprar monedas de plata en el Dorado Coins, pero me gustaria antes tener referencias y saber como funciona, no tengo experiencia en el tema y me gustaria que alguien me comentara como va, Gracias a todos de antemano.



Si te vale mi referencia, es 100% fiable, pero para mas referencias puedes revisar este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/showthread.php?t=362864
ahí puedes ver las valoraciones de los compradores al forero "necho" que es el dueño de El Dorado Coins


----------



## Joseluischavez (22 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Si te vale mi referencia, es 100% fiable, pero para mas referencias puedes revisar este hilo:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/showthread.php?t=362864
> ahí puedes ver las valoraciones de los compradores al forero "necho" que es el dueño de El Dorado Coins



muchas gracias


----------



## Baalbek (24 Sep 2015)

Buenas noches,

se vende moneda de oro "Alfonsina" de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas de 1881 en buen estado. Esta moneda es de oro de 900, y el peso bruto es de 8,08grs. Y un contenido en oro de 7,27grs. El precio es de 277€.
También se vende lingote de oro de 5grs a 185€. 
Fotos por privado.

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## Ibi (25 Sep 2015)

Joseluischavez dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria comprar monedas de plata en el Dorado Coins, pero me gustaria antes tener referencias y saber como funciona, no tengo experiencia en el tema y me gustaria que alguien me comentara como va, Gracias a todos de antemano.



cambio de ubicación de mensaje a otro hilo.


----------



## rsm (27 Sep 2015)

Hola!

Tengo disponible de mi colección particular la siguiente moneda:

- Hera 2 oz, antique finish, colección "Diosas del Olimpo", tirada de 2.000 unidades, Perth Mint. Está en el embalaje original y la enviaría por correo certificado desde alemania, donde resido.

Precio: 230 euros (negociables, dentro de lo razonable).

Interesados, por favor enviar privado. Por supuesto, mando fotos a todo el que me lo pida, pero no sé como subirlas aquí, porque pesan demasiado.

Un saludo!


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Sep 2015)

El tema de las filarmonicas ya llegamos a una solución, reconozco que falto comunicacón por mi parte y he aprendido de ello. Juan se porto muy bien y me dio facilidades a un problema que se dio y no se lo supe explicar bien. Pero reconozco que hubo fallo de comunicación por mi parte.


sin más si alguien está interesado cajas de 500 a 15,75 también lingotes bullion de plata de 1000 oz.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## conde84 (1 Oct 2015)

Joseluischavez dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria comprar monedas de plata en el Dorado Coins, pero me gustaria antes tener referencias y saber como funciona, no tengo experiencia en el tema y me gustaria que alguien me comentara como va, Gracias a todos de antemano.



Totalmente fiable y recomendable 100%,le he hecho muchos pedidos y siempre perfecto.


----------



## fran69 (1 Oct 2015)

A la Venta:

3 Krugers, 3.000 €.(1000 la unidad)
2 de 50 Pesos Mexico, 37.5 gramos oro puro. 2.400 €. (1.200 la unidad)

Solo trato en mano.. provincia de Alicante.

TODO EL LOTE RESERVADO.


----------



## JOPETA (1 Oct 2015)

Joseluischavez dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria comprar monedas de plata en el Dorado Coins, pero me gustaria antes tener referencias y saber como funciona, no tengo experiencia en el tema y me gustaria que alguien me comentara como va, Gracias a todos de antemano.[/QU
> 
> Llevo tiempo comprándole y nunca he tenido ningún problema.
> Haces el pedido y dentro de dos o tres días te manda un correo indicándote el número de seguimiento.


----------



## Tirikitrauki (4 Oct 2015)

Hola, busco monedas de 1,5 y 25 ecus. Ofertas por privado.
Gracias.


----------



## Ruffle22 (5 Oct 2015)

Tirikitrauki dijo:


> Hola, busco monedas de 1,5 y 25 ecus. Ofertas por privado.
> Gracias.



Yo tengo de 10, por si le interesa a alguien.


----------



## juan_75 (5 Oct 2015)

Buenas, busco 15onzas oro Bullion, pago a spot. Mejor en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## rsm (5 Oct 2015)

*Hera 2 onzas*



rsm dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo disponible de mi colección particular la siguiente moneda:
> 
> ...



Precio actualizado: 220 euros.

Gracias!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Oct 2015)

juan_75 dijo:


> Buenas, busco 15onzas oro Bullion, pago a spot. Mejor en Madrid.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Vas a construir una maqueta 1:1 del María de las Mercedes o qué? ¿Sabes que eso es casi medio kilo de oro de una tacada, no? :XX:

En un intercambio cara a cara implica verificar "in situ" no menos de 30 billetes (si son de 500 merkels)


----------



## mk73 (5 Oct 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Vas a construir una maqueta 1:1 del María de las Mercedes o qué? ¿Sabes que eso es casi medio kilo de oro de una tacada, no? :XX:
> 
> En un intercambio cara a cara implica verificar "in situ" no menos de 30 billetes (si son de 500 merkels)



y hacer el intercambio en una comisaria, y luego irte con la policia a tu casa. Sino llevas todos los numeros para que te rajen y te quedes sin moneditas o sin dinero.


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Oct 2015)

Vendo lote 3 soberanos Jorge V, 2 de 1912 y uno de 1920. Pesan 7,98 g cada uno y son de oro / Au 22K (.917) Conservaciones MBC+ / EBC- Algo de brillo original visible.
Comprobados en balanza hidrostática y en Gold Sovereigns

Envío fotos a interesados. Precio: 777 euros (259 x 3) En mano en Madrid.

Mis transacciones http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html a mitad de página, más o menos. He vuelto tras año sabático :::fiufiu:o):8:


----------



## kitleron (9 Oct 2015)

*monedas de plata*

post erroneo me he equivocado


----------



## mundofila (14 Oct 2015)

*50 pesos mexico 1947 37,5 gramos oro*

Hola de nuevo
Ofrezco esta moneda de 50 pesos, peso total 41,64, 37,5 gramos oro 
Buen estado de conservación, sólo una raya sobre el 37,5 (se ve en la imágen)
A Spot del momento en que se cierre el trato - 3%., con gastos de envío y riesgo por mi cuenta.







Mas rápido dirigirse a mi correo: asiersada@yahoo.com


----------



## Baalbek (14 Oct 2015)

Buenas tardes, 

se vende moneda de oro "Alfonsina" de Alfonso XII de 25 pesetas de 1881 en buen estado. Esta moneda es de oro de 900, y el peso bruto es de 8,08grs. Y un contenido en oro de 7,27grs. El precio es de 276€. oferta >*270* Vendido
También se vende lingote de oro de 5grs a 181€ > *185*
Se facilita foto por privado.

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## carles88 (15 Oct 2015)

Buenos días.
Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría vender las siguientes monedas de 1 onza de plata. Todas vienen encapsuladas y están en perfectas condiciones. 

- Serie Lunar: Serpiente año 2013
- Serie Lunar: Dragón año 2012
- Serie Lunar: Dragón coloreado año 2012
- Serie Lunar: Conejo año 2011 (reservada)
- Serie Lunar: Tigre año 2010 (vendida)
- Serie Lunar: Buey año 2009 (vendida)
- Serie Lunar: Ratón año 2008

- Koala: año 2012 
- Koala: año 2009

Envío fotos y escucho ofertas por privado. Prefiero trato en mano en la zona del Vallès Occidental o Barcelona.


----------



## el_andorrano (15 Oct 2015)

VENDIDO
Buenas tardes

Ofrezco para el foro:

30*Filarmonica 16€ 
75* Maple 16,5 
Koala 2013 Kilo 530€
4*Kookaburra 2014 Kilo 530
2*Elefante 2014 kilo 530
2*Andorra Coinbar 530€

Un saludo


----------



## Boom (16 Oct 2015)

Hola, 
Vendo en Sevilla:
- 5 Tubos de 20 Filarmónicas AG 1oz. En su tubo de la ceca. 320€ el tubo (16€ la onza).
- 3 Maple Leafs AU 9999 1oz. Encapsuladas. 1.050€
- 1 moneda de 50 Pesos Mexicanos AU moneda de 41,66gr con 37,50gr de oro puro (1,2057oz). 1.250€
Solo entrega en mano en Sevilla.


----------



## pep007 (16 Oct 2015)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Envios xxxxxxxxxxxxx

O en xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, si alguien esta interesado en vender su *colección de PANDAS *, años desde el 1989 asta el 2006 que me pase oferta a través del privado, si están certificadas por NGC o PCGS mejor. Cualquier mancha, minima rayita o huella u otro defecto NO ME INTERESA.

Gracias

Nota: También podría interesar el año 1983


----------



## hablando_en_plata (18 Oct 2015)

Vendo lote compuesto de :
32 u. 10 francos franceses
10 u. 50 francos franceses 
4 u. México casa de moneda 1 onza (1 con corte, debía estar en un colgante)
1 u. 5 euros 1997 aviación. 
2 u. Half dollar 1964 Kennedy 
1 u. Papua new guinea 1975 K10 Silver (.925) – 41.6 g – ø 45 mm
KM# 8a

Precio del lote : 700 €
En mano Navarra y guipuzcoa. Envío por correo certificado.

Saludos.


----------



## Joseluischavez (19 Oct 2015)

estaria interesado en comprar como 4 o 5 onzas de plata filarmonicas que esten bien de precio, gracias


----------



## Baalbek (19 Oct 2015)

*Moneda plata carlos v, 5 ecus 1989*

Se vende moneda de Carlos V, personaje ahora famoso por la serie de TV.
En estuche original de madera y certificado de calidad. 
Su peso es 33,62 gramos de plata 925, equivalentes a 31, 1 gramos de plata pura. Es decir, una onza de plata pura.
Es una Moneda de España de 1989 conmemorativa de 5 Ecus. 
Precio 24€, 3 Unidades 71€
Fotos por mensaje privado.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2015)

Joder, yo alucino, no sé si reir o llorar con eso de que Carlos V resulta que ahora es famoso por una sere de televisión.


Baalbek dijo:


> Se vende moneda de Carlos V, personaje ahora famoso por la serie de TV.
> En estuche original de madera y certificado de calidad.
> Su peso es 33,62 gramos de plata 925, equivalentes a 31, 1 gramos de plata pura. Es decir, una onza de plata pura.
> Es una Moneda de España de 1989 conmemorativa de 5 Ecus.
> ...


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (19 Oct 2015)

Scouser dijo:


> 50 pesos Mexicanos = _1235€_
> 100 coronas austriacas (1915) - 33,87g .900 - 30,48g = _990€_
> 20 francos Napoleon 1859 6,45g .900 - 5,8g = _190€ _
> Solo en mano en Valladolid o cerca




Hola Scouser, acabo de dejarte un mensaje.


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Oct 2015)

Pues yo ahora dudo si comprar la moneda o la serie de tv, quizá los DVDs se revaloricen...

Este mensaje se autodestruirá cuando calopez arregle el foro.


----------



## Pelopo (21 Oct 2015)

Boom dijo:


> Hola,
> Vendo en Sevilla:
> - 5 Tubos de 20 Filarmónicas AG 1oz. En su tubo de la ceca. 320€ el tubo (16€ la onza).
> - 3 Maple Leafs AU 9999 1oz. Encapsuladas. 1.050€
> ...



Boom tienes un mp


----------



## Baalbek (23 Oct 2015)

Buenas noches, se vende la siguiente moneda de la serie African Wildlife de Zambia:


"Africa Elephant 2015" 5000 Kwacha. 1 onza 999 Ag.

Viene en capsula original. Precio 29e 



*-* También se vende lingote de oro 5grs Aergor a *179€* Rebajado



*-* Se vende moneda de Carlos V, Moneda de España de 1989 de 5 Ecus
En estuche original de madera y certificado de calidad. 
Su peso es 33,62 gramos de plata 925, equivalentes a 31, 1 gramos de plata pura. Es decir, una onza de plata pura. Precio 24€, 3 Unidades 71€



*-* 1-10 x Kanguro 2016, 1 onza de plata. 17,30e la unidad

*-* 1-8 x Moneda 100 pesetas Franco. Plata de 800 milésimas. Contenido en plata pura de cada moneda 15,20 gramos. Precio 8,35€. Sale el equivalente de onza de plata a 17,08€

Posibilidad de trato en mano norte y centro de España o a distancia.

Se envía foto por msj privado


----------



## Ibi (23 Oct 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> Vendo:
> 
> *13x Pandas 2011: 39 €/u*.
> 
> ...





Miaavg tienes un mensaje privado o dos, no se si han llegado. 

Un sdo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Oct 2015)

*Kanguro 2016 (Perth Mint)* 18€ Unidad (10 unidades 175€)

*Kanguro 2012 * 38€ Unidad


----------



## frob (26 Oct 2015)

Se venden dos monedas plata de 2oz y 5oz serie lunar1(año del mono)

Ofertas y fotos por privado.


RESERVADAS


----------



## mundofila (27 Oct 2015)

*20 pesos oro Mexico 1959*

Hola de nuevo
Ofrezco dos monedas igualitas de 20 pesos de Mexico, del año 1959 (el año de las reacuñaciones), peso total 16,62 gr., 15 gramos oro
Buen estado de conservación, a spot del momento en que se cierre el trato -2%., con gastos de envío y riesgo por mi cuenta.
Para hacerse una idea, ahora mismo, unos 500€/pieza.








Mi correo: asiersada@yahoo.com


----------



## pep007 (28 Oct 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Oct 2015)

Disponible las siguientes onzas PANDA 2004 en su blister original de 10 unidades muy raro verlas así, se envía en su lamina de plastico y capsula original.

*105€ Unidad*

Lote completo de 10 uds. (consultar por privado)


----------



## carles88 (30 Oct 2015)

Vendo:
1/2 soberano de oro del año 1878 - 122€ *(reservada)*

Preferible entrega en mano en Vallès Occidental.


----------



## Arctic (30 Oct 2015)

Busco monedas de 1 onza o 1/2 onza de oro para hacer trato en mano en Madrid. 
Contactadme por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (31 Oct 2015)

Hola tengo una serie de monedas de plata de varios paises repetidas y me gustaria hacer un cambio por otras similares que no tenga o bien venderlas por un precio razonable, contacto por mensaje privado.

Alemania – 10 euros 2006 Kal Friedrich Schinkel
Alemania - 10 euros 2008 Franz Kafka  reservada
Australia – 10 Dólar 1994 Aguila KM-223
Butan – 300 Ngultrums 1992 Prof 1 onza Mono
Butan - 300 Ngultrums 1993 Prof 1 onza Bufalos
España- 10 euros 2007 Año de España en China
España- 10 euros 2008 Torre del Agua-Expo Zaragoza
España- 10 euros 2008 Velazquez-Reina Mariana  reservada
España- 10 euros 2009 Retrato de Pablo Picaso en el siglo XXI
España- 10 euros 2010 Goya- Duelo a Garrotazos reservada
España- 10 euros 2010 Goya- La Vendimia  reservada
España- 10 euros 2010 Goya- Maja Vestida  reservada
Holanda 5 euros 2006 200 Aniversario Florin Holandes


----------



## mundofila (2 Nov 2015)

*50 pesos mexico 1947 37,5 gramos oro*

Hola
Una nueva moneda en venta, de 50 pesos mexicanos, fecha tipica de 1947, 37,5 gr.oro puro, 41,66 gr. total.







Precio Spot del momento de la confirmación del pedido -2% (ahora mismo serían 1244-2%= unos 1220€, gastos de envío y seguro por mi cuenta.

Mail: asiersada@yahoo.com


----------



## demokratos (2 Nov 2015)

..........................................................


----------



## conde84 (2 Nov 2015)

EN VENTA


*AUSTRALIA*

Serie lunar I

Año del mono 2004 31,1 g plata 999 Proof precio:60 €


*REPUBLICA DE GHANA*

5 CEDIS ''LUNAR SKULLS,AÑO DE LA CABRA''
Calidad:BU
PESO: 31,1 G PLATA 999
TIRADA:2000

Con certificado de autenticidad numero 1905

Precio: 59 €


*ESPAÑA*

10 euros 2003 ''Primer aniversario del euro'' 27 g plata 925 precio:22 €
3 euros ''500 anv descubrimiento tierra firme Venezuela''con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 20 g plata 925 precio:19 €
2000 pesetas 1990 ''barcelona 92 futbol'' con carton exterior,caja y certificado (tiene manchas de leche) 27 g plata 925 precio:16 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''XX aniversario de la constitucion'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''mundial 98'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €

5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:37 €
5000 pesetas 1990 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:43 €
5000 pesetas 1991 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:43 €


5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 1,68 g oro 999 precio:60 €


Estuche de 100 a 2000 pesetas (5 monedas)con certificados V centenario año 1989,las monedas suman 52,2 g plata 925 precio:39 €


*GIBRALTAR*

14 ecus 1991 ''caballero en caballo sentido izquierdo'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9,5 €
14 ecus 1993 ''Caballero en caballo sentido derecho'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9,5 €


*HUNGRIA*

500 Forint 1994''integracion a la union europea'' 31,4 g plata 925 precio:22 €


*HOLANDA*

25 ECUS 1993 ''LEEGHWATER'' 25,2 G plata 925 precio:17 €


*LIBERIA/CONGO*

Coleccion ''Time is Money''

Estuche de madera original y certificados de autenticidad
Contiene dos monedas y una cuchara de hierro, una moneda es un reloj de sol real y lo otra una brujula real que la cuchara hace como flecha.
Tirada de solo 5000 unidades

Liberia 10 dolares 1994 ''reloj de sol''25 g plata 925 
Congo 10 francos 1994 ''brujula'' 25 g plata 925

Precio:89 €



*LUXEMBURGO*

25 ECUS 1993 ''Gran duque de luxemburgo Joseph Bech'' 23,2 g plata 925 precio:17 €
25 ECUS 1994 ''Duquesa de luxemburgo Marie therese'' 23,2 g plata 925 precio:17 €


*MEJICO*

Serie precolombina

5 pesos 1998 ''Jaguar'' 31,1 g plata 999 BU precio:33 €


*PORTUGAL*

25 ECUS 1996 ''Pedro alvares cabral'' 28,2 g plata 925 precio:18 €


*TOKELAU*

5 Dolares 1993 ''Lima Tala''31,4 g plata 925 precio: 22 €



Todas las monedas vienen encapsuladas y en perfecto estado salvo que se indique lo contrario.
Los precios son definitivos por lo que no se admiten regateos.
Los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.
Cualquier peticion de foto por privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Nov 2015)

Pongo a la venta caja de 500 filarmmonicas de plata a 16,30 cada una
Disculpen las molestias ha habido un error al poner el precio al iniciar el post. El correcto es el actual
info @inversionoro.es


----------



## Scouser (3 Nov 2015)

Kookaburra 1990 en excelente estado de conservación y en su cápsula original cuadrada - 59€ con los gastos incluidos o cambio por x3 Eagles/Philharmonikers/Libertads


----------



## demokratos (5 Nov 2015)

...................................................


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2015)

Filarmonicas de plata sin circular a 16,15 minimo un tubo
mas gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## hazaña (6 Nov 2015)

BUSCO moneda de oro en Madrid, pago en dolares.
Preferiblemente Krugerrand o similar sin valor numismatico.
También compraría monedas mas pequeñas, soberanos... 
Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Nov 2015)

-*Kanguro 2016 (Perth Mint)* 18€ Unidad (10 unidades 175€)

-*Kanguro 2012 * 38€ Unidad

-Disponible las siguientes onzas *PANDA 2004* en su blister original de 10 unidades muy raro verlas así, se envía en su lamina de plastico y capsula original.

105€ Unidad.

Lote completo de 10 uds. (consultar por privado)


----------



## Baalbek (9 Nov 2015)

*Kookaburras Proof 1990 y 1991*

Se vende Australia Kanguro 2016 Perth Mint a 17,15 la unidad, y Britannia 2015 a 19e la unidad y American Eagle 2010 a 19,70e la unidad.

Entrega en mano en Madrid o por correo certificado. Saludos.


----------



## Macbeth (11 Nov 2015)

*Venta moneda Serie Africa Silver Ounce*

*VENDIDA*

Saludos a todos,

Pongo a la venta esta moneda de la Serie Africa Silver Ounce:



Spoiler






















- Buffalo 2015
- 1 oz plata 999.9
- Precio: 55 euros


----------



## mundofila (12 Nov 2015)

*Moneda oro 50 pesos mexicanos*

Hola
Vendo dos monedas, de 50 pesos mexicanos, fecha tipica de 1947, 37,5 gr.oro puro, 41,66 gr. total.









Precio Spot del momento de la confirmación del pedido -2% (ahora mismo serían 1223-2%= unos 1200€, gastos de envío y seguro por mi cuenta.

Mail: asiersada@yahoo.com


----------



## makokillo (12 Nov 2015)

Si aun no la tienes comprometida, me quedo con ella.
Te envio un privado



Macbeth dijo:


> Saludos a todos,
> 
> Pongo a la venta esta moneda de la Serie Africa Silver Ounce:
> 
> ...


----------



## sauwi (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en *:


2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK

Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:
*
Britannia 1oz*



2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)
*
SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)*

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## carles88 (18 Nov 2015)

*1 onza de Plata*

1 x Kangaroo at sunset año 2010 - 54 euros
1 x Silver Eagle bañada en oro año 2005 - 32 euros

1 x koala 2012 - 24 euros
1 x Koala 2009 - 24 euros

1 x Serie Lunar II año de la Serpiente 2013 - 29 euros
1 x Serie Lunar II año del Dragón 2012 - 37 euros
1 x Serie Lunar II año del Dragón coloreado 2012 - 36 euros
1 x Serie Lunar II año del Conejo 2011 - 31 euros
1 x Serie Lunar II año del Ratón 2008 - 29 euros



*Oro*

1/2 soberano año 1878 - 119 euros
40.000 pesetas año 1989 (13,5 g de oro .999) - 415 euros


Cualquier duda MP. Preferible entrega en mano en Vallès Occidental.


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Nov 2015)

*Subasta*

Buenas tardes

Para el que le interese, durante la semana que viene celebraremos una nueva subasta online.

La subdividimos en dos para monedas y joyería.

Los precios de salida de la mayoría de piezas son muy bajos por ejemplo alfonsinas a 199€ o en la de joyería piezas de oro a menos de su valor por peso.

Subastas - Andorrano Joyería

Un saludo y espero que os guste


----------



## oinoko (20 Nov 2015)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Para el que le interese, durante la semana que viene celebraremos una nueva subasta online.
> 
> ...




Condiciones de la subasta:
1- El precio de adjudicación será el precio final, con IVA incluido, incluyendo la factura a cargo del comprador una comisión del 10%.

Es decir que al precio de adjudicación se le sumará una comisión del 10%.

.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Nov 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Condiciones de la subasta:
> 1- El precio de adjudicación será el precio final, con IVA incluido, incluyendo la factura a cargo del comprador una comisión del 10%.
> 
> Es decir que al precio de adjudicación se le sumará una comisión del 10%.
> ...



Efectivamente. Al precio de adjudicación hay que sumarle la comisión.

La verdad no queda muy claro. Procedemos a cambiarlo. Gracias


----------



## elias2 (20 Nov 2015)

*25 filarmonicas de plata*

Ofrezco 25 filarmonicas de plata (20 dentro de su tubo de la ceca, 5 en blister original.) a 16/unidad.Solo vendo todo el lote en conjunto.
Tambien dispongo de 10 y 20 francos Turin a precio de spot,
para otras monedas de plata francesa circulada de todo el siglo XX escucho ofertas.
Trato en mano en Zaragoza
Interesados por privado.


----------



## sauwi (22 Nov 2015)

Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en *:


2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK

Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:
*
Britannia 1oz*



2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)
*
SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)*

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Scouser (25 Nov 2015)

En venta Se escuchan ofertas de intercambio por bullion común [sobre todo Libertads]

*PLATA*
_2 oz_
Lunar II
Serpiente - 55€

_1 oz_
Kangaroo
1993 - En Blister y cápsula original - impecable - 43€
1998 - En Blister y cápsula original - impecable - 41€

Koala
2011 - 25€ Privy

Kookaburra
1 x 1990 - 39€ Cápsula genérica.Alguna marcas.
1 x 1990 - 57€ Excelente. Cápsula original cuadrada
1 x 1991 - 34€ Muy buena.Cápsula original cuadrada.
2 x 2011 - 31€
2 x 2012 - 28€
Las Kookaburras 2011 y 2012 están aún en el rollo original

Britannia
1998 - 35€ - fotos
2000 - 35€ - fotos
2010 - 32€ - fotos (una marca donde la reina)
2 x 2011 - 29€ - fotos (alguna marca donde la reina)

Lunar II
8 x Conejo 2011 - 32€
4 x Serpiente 2013 - 31€

Busco Libertads/Ángel Alado de Méjico


----------



## TheRedHawk (25 Nov 2015)

sauwi dijo:


> Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en *:
> 
> 
> 2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2015 UK
> ...



Tengo una unidad de las que buscas encapsulada... 

Si lo deseas, dialogamos por privado :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## sauwi (11 Dic 2015)

Hola, por una parte estoy interesado en :

2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la oveja 2015 UK
2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año del mono 2016 UK


Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:

Britannia 1oz

2004 48€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 36€
2010 35€
2011 34€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)


SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Dic 2015)

-*Kanguro 2012 * 38€ Unidad

-Disponible las siguientes onzas *PANDA 2004* en su blister original de 10 unidades muy raro verlas así, se envía en su lamina de plastico y capsula original.

105€ Unidad. * OFERTA DURANTE ESTA SEMANA 95€ unidad*

Lote completo de 10 uds. (consultar por privado)


----------



## Joseluischavez (14 Dic 2015)

Hola a todos, me gustaría si alguien conoce esta medalla y me pudiera facilitar información, valor, precio, etc.. Gracias de antemano


----------



## makokillo (14 Dic 2015)

Joseluischavez dijo:


> Hola a todos, me gustaría si alguien conoce esta medalla y me pudiera facilitar información, valor, precio, etc.. Gracias de antemano



Esa concretamente la vendian en Ebay en 19€, pero a no ser que tengas un interes muy muy especial en tenerla, yo no pagaria mas de su peso en plata, unos 12€.


----------



## Joseluischavez (17 Dic 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esa concretamente la vendian en Ebay en 19€, pero a no ser que tengas un interes muy muy especial en tenerla, yo no pagaria mas de su peso en plata, unos 12€.



gracias por tu comentario, sabes si se hizo una tirada grande o hay muchas medallas porque tan solo me sale esa de Ebay al buscar informacion sobre ella


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Dic 2015)

En el tema de las medallas como no le preguntes al vendedor...


----------



## Kruger (18 Dic 2015)

Vendo estas dos onzas de plata:
Canguro/Kangaroo 2007 acabado BU y en cápsula original 115€.
Canguro/Kangaroo 2007 acabado PROOF en caja y con COA 135 €.
Contactar por MP o en el correo tamayoarce@hotmail. com
En mano Valladolid/Burgos o envío por correo.
Saludos


----------



## sauwi (18 Dic 2015)

Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en *:


2 monedas de plata 1OZ con capsula año de la cabra 2016 UK

Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:
*
Britannia 1oz*



2004 45€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 35€
2010 34€
2011 33€
2013 29€ (Tengo 2 unidades)
*
SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 175€(6 monedas)*

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## fran69 (19 Dic 2015)

A la VENTA:

Lote 403 piezas "tipo duro" todas son de 5 pesetas españolas y de 10 francos franceses osea 22.5 gramos plata pura por pieza.

Precio: 9.60€ pieza Total lote 3.868 €. venta en mano, provincia de Alicante.

saludos y felices fiestas.


Lote VENDIDO

* Cuando pasen las fiestas sacare mas lotes de plata similares, por si interesan a alguien.
Unas mas que Felices Fiestas para todos.


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Dic 2015)

Buenas

Pongo a la venta

12 Soberanos... años diversos. .. 7,32g oro puro


Spoiler
















2 Buffalos oro 1 oz año 2013 31.10g oro puro 


Spoiler
















2 Eagles oro 1 oz año 2013 31.10g oro puro


Spoiler
















12 Napoleon oro años diversos 5.81g oro puro


Spoiler
















Cualquier pregunta por privado...
O al mail wasilverwa@gmail.com

Escucho ofertas .....

Un saludo
Y felices fiestas


----------



## kapandji (25 Dic 2015)

buenos dias,
vendo la cartera número 2 "the fisch fake coin", con sólo 3 test:
1 oz krugerrand.
1/2 oz krgerrand.
1/4 oz krugerrand.
Precio 65 euros, gastos de envio a cargo del comprador.
Acepto ofertas serias.





un saludo


----------



## Timetwister (26 Dic 2015)

Vendo en mano en Valencia varias monedas de 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Al precio del spot.







También tengo un Krugerrand de 1978. Lo vendo a spot+2%.


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Dic 2015)

*Vendo* las 3 emisiones hasta la fecha de onzas de plata .999 rusas de San Jorge, CECA de СПБ

*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2009. 1ª emisión. Tirada 280.000 2 monedas disponibles 36 €/unidad. Encapsuladas





*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2010. 2ª emisión. Tirada 500.000 2 monedas disponibles 33 €/unidad Encapsuladas.





*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2015. 3ª y última emisión. Tirada 500.000 2 monedas disponibles 31 €/unidad En blíster hermético.






Todas SC. Imágenes de muestra escaneadas de una moneda de cada disponible. 
Pago y recogida en mano en Madrid y/o Málaga.
Más detalles por MP

Mis intercambios con diversos foreros http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html a mitad de página

*¡Feliz Navidad y dulce turrón familiar!*


----------



## Razkin (28 Dic 2015)

*Venta lote 7 onzas*

Hola a todos,
Pongo en venta lote de 7 monedas:
1 Viena Philarmonic 2012
1 Maple 2012
1 libertad Mejico 2012
1 Elefantes Somalia 2012
1 Britania 2012 
1 Eagle USA 2012
1 Arca de Noe Armenia 2013

Las 7 monedas encapsuladas y por 115 euros incluidos gastos

RESERVADAS


----------



## sauwi (28 Dic 2015)

Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en*:

2 monedas de plata 1OZ de la cabra 2016 UK

Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:

Britannia 1oz

2004 45€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 35€
2010 34€
2011 33€
*
SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 140€(4 monedas)*

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## Villalta (30 Dic 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, gracias por aceptarme y disculpadme si cometo errores!

El caso es que tengo tres kookaburras 1992, 1993 y 1996 en su cápsula original cuadradada, no sabría muy bien como valorarlas. Si alguien está interesado que me lo diga.
EDITO
Gracias a los que me han orientado, vendo las tres onzas por 35 euros cada una. 

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## conde84 (31 Dic 2015)

A la venta las siguientes monedas con precios rebajados:

ANDORRA

-50 anv de la declaracion de los derechos humanos 1998 31,4 g de plata 925 proof - 21 euros
-EUROPA 1998 31,4 g de plata 925 proof - 21 euros

AUSTRALIA

Serie lunar I

Año del mono 2004 31,1 g plata 999 Proof precio:59 €
BELGICA

5 ECUS 1993 23 G PLATA 925 PROOF precio: 14 euros

BULGARIA

100 LEVA 1992 Barco de vapor Radetzki 23,3 g plata 925 proof precio: 16 euros
1000 LEVA 1995 Observatorio astronomico 33,4 g plata 925 proof precio: 20 euros


REPUBLICA DE GHANA

5 CEDIS ''LUNAR SKULLS,AÑO DE LA CABRA''
Calidad:BU
PESO: 31,1 G PLATA 999
TIRADA:2000

Con certificado de autenticidad numero 1905

Precio: 59 €


ESPAÑA

10 euros 2003 ''Primer aniversario del euro'' 27 g plata 925 precio:21 €
3 euros ''500 anv descubrimiento tierra firme Venezuela''con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 20 g plata 925 precio:18 €
2000 pesetas 1990 ''barcelona 92 futbol'' con carton exterior,caja y certificado (tiene manchas de leche) 27 g plata 925 precio:16 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''XX aniversario de la constitucion'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''mundial 98'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €

5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:37 €
5000 pesetas 1990 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:42 €
5000 pesetas 1991 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:42 €


5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 1,68 g oro 999 precio:59 €


Estuche de 100 a 2000 pesetas (5 monedas)con certificados V centenario año 1989,las monedas suman 52,2 g plata 925 precio:38 €

*Cincuentin* 10000 pesetas 1995 cultura y naturaleza en capsula 168 g plata 925 proof precio: 114 euros
*Cincuentin *50 euros 2002 Gaudi/sagrada familia en capsula 168 g plata 925 proof precio: 135 euros

FINLANDIA

20 ECUS 1995 Johan Ludvig Runeberg 25 G PLATA 925 proof precio: 16 euros

GIBRALTAR

14 ecus 1991 ''caballero en caballo sentido izquierdo'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9 €
14 ecus 1993 ''Caballero en caballo sentido derecho'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9 €


HUNGRIA

500 Forint 1994''integracion a la union europea'' 31,4 g plata 925 proof precio:20 €


HOLANDA

25 ECUS 1993 ''LEEGHWATER'' 25,2 G plata 925 proof precio:15 €
25 ECUS 1992 WILLENM I'' 25,2 G plata 925 proof precio:15 €

_Coleccion de 14 monedas de 2,5 ecus en plata 925 proof y un peso de 17 g (muy dificil de conseguir estas monedas en version plata su tirada es de solo 1500 unidades)_

Precio unidad: 12 euros
Precio lote completo: 160 euros

2,5 ecus holanda 1992 (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1994 Juliana & bernhard (con certificado y caja originales)	
2,5 ecus holanda 1993 leeghwater (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1994 roosvelt (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1995 bevrijding (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1995 Grotius (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda Willen I (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1993 maastrich (con certificado y caja originales) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1991 Beatrix et prins claus (en caja original sin certificado) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1989 Huygens (en caja original sin certificado) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1991 75 anvvierddaagse (en caja original sin certificado)	
2,5 ecus holanda 1991 arnhem (en caja original sin certificado) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1991 erasmus (en caja original sin certificado) 
2,5 ecus holanda 1990 groote (en caja original sin certificado) 

ISLAS CAYMAN

2 Dollars 1994 200 anv of the wreck of the ten sails 28,2 g plata 925 proof precio: 18 euros

ISLA DE MAN

25 ECUS 1994 19 G PLATA 925 PROOF precio:12 euros

LIBERIA/CONGO

Coleccion ''Time is Money''

Estuche de madera original y certificados de autenticidad
Contiene dos monedas y una cuchara de hierro, una moneda es un reloj de sol real y lo otra una brujula real que la cuchara hace como flecha.
Tirada de solo 5000 unidades

Liberia 10 dolares 1994 ''reloj de sol''25 g plata 925 
Congo 10 francos 1994 ''brujula'' 25 g plata 925

Precio:79 €



LUXEMBURGO

25 ECUS 1993 ''Gran duque de luxemburgo Joseph Bech'' 23,2 g plata 925 proof precio:15 €
25 ECUS 1994 ''Duquesa de luxemburgo Marie therese'' 23,2 g plata 925 proof precio:15 €
20 ECUS 1993 ''Banco europeo de inversion'' 25 g plata 925 proof precio: 15 euros

MEJICO

Serie precolombina

5 pesos 1998 ''Jaguar'' 31,1 g plata 999 BU precio:32 €


PORTUGAL

25 ECUS 1996 ''Pedro alvares cabral'' 28,2 g plata 925 proof precio:17 €


TOKELAU

5 Dolares 1993 ''Lima Tala''31,4 g plata 925 precio: 21 €



Todas las monedas vienen encapsuladas y en perfecto estado salvo que se indique lo contrario.
Los precios son definitivos por lo que no se admiten regateos.
Los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.
Cualquier peticion de fotos por privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## roxana (3 Ene 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> A la venta las siguientes monedas con precios rebajados:
> 
> -------------------------
> ----------------------------
> ...



La moneda de Bulgaria es LEV. Pone en cirillico ЛЕВА=LEVA. Esto AEBA ni lo puedes pronunciar.


----------



## Villalta (4 Ene 2016)

Hola!

Tengo a la venta las siguientes onzas:

-Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte por 53,2 euros.
-Ruanda 2013 Guepardos por 41,6 euros.
-Ruanda 2014 Antílope por 31,75 euros.
-Ruanda 2015 Búfalo por 28,6 euros.
-Ruanda 2016 Suricatos por 27,9 euros.
-Lunar II, año del Dragón, gilded en estuche y con certificado.
Por unos 60 euros.

Al que le interese le envío fotos.
Saludos.


----------



## Abraam1976 (4 Ene 2016)

Compro Armenia 1 onza plata pura ,enviar privados gracias


----------



## k0k0 (5 Ene 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y me he picado con la compra de monedas de plata y de plata de inversion. Así que escucho ofertas razonables por las monedas tipicas de inversion que todos coleccionamos (filarmonicas, kangaroo, maples, armenia, britannia, eagles,...) eso si, han de estar impecables y sin rasguños (preferiblemente)

Y aparte busco algunas concretas relacionadas con el cine, tv, star wars... por ejemplo:

*Onzas de Niue ''Los Vengadores''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:40,7 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 2500


----------



## fran69 (6 Ene 2016)

A la venta:

Lote 100 piezas, Duros centenario, 10 euros pieza, lote indivisible 1.000€ total
trato solo en mano, provincia Alicante.

Por favor, es un lote de inversión en plata, no me molesta estar haciendo fotos y enviarlas por wassap o mail, pero no esperen ustedes sacar del lote ningún 1869 o el pelon caro en EBC+ o SC por 10 euros, para ello tienen unas preciosas subastas en Aureo y Calico o en Jesús Vico o demás casas de prestigio que dejándose unos cuantos de miles de euros podrán acceder a estas piezas, o con unos cuantos cientos de euros a algún EBC+ de año simplon, los mios están bastante bien pero vamos, han corrido de mano en mano todo el siglo XX y parte del XIX, vamos que son para cuando venga el catackac seguir viviendo lo mas dignamente posible y tener algo de variedad a esas maravillosas onzas relucientes todas igualitas que compráis asiduamente.
Por cierto feliz año nuevo a TOD@s

LOTE VENDIDO.


----------



## nicklessss (6 Ene 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> ...
> Por favor, es un lote de inversión en plata, no me molesta estar haciendo fotos y enviarlas por wassap o mail, pero no esperen ustedes sacar del lote ningún 1869 o el pelon caro en EBC+ o SC por 10 euros, para ello tienen unas preciosas subastas en Aureo y Calico o en Jesús Vico o demás casas de prestigio que dejándose unos cuantos de miles de euros podrán acceder a estas piezas, o con unos cuantos cientos de euros a algún EBC+ de año simplon, los mios están bastante bien pero vamos, han corrido de mano en mano todo el siglo XX y parte del XIX, vamos que son para cuando venga el catackac seguir viviendo lo mas dignamente posible y tener algo de variedad a esas maravillosas onzas relucientes todas igualitas que compráis asiduamente.



Qué crack!!! Me ha encantado, en serio :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mundofila (7 Ene 2016)

*Monedas de oro*

Hola de nuevo
Pongo en venta a precio de *spot-2%* las siguientes monedas:
20 Francos 1875A, 6,4 gr. total, 5,8 gr. fino, precio 185€-*VENDIDA*





20 Francos 1855A, 6,4 gr. total, 5,8 gr. fino, precio 185€-_*VENDIDA*_





Chile 10 Pesos 1960, 20,34 gr. total, 18,30 gr. fino, precio 585€-_*VENDIDA*_






y aparte, estos 10$ de 1894, algo mas caros, pero no mucho,
16,71 gr. total, 15,03 oro fino, precio 500€






Como siempre, yo corro con los gastos de envío, certificado, etc...


----------



## Pelopo (8 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en comprar en mano en Sevilla y alrededores onzas de plata, filarmonicas, eagles, arcas... preferiblemente en tubos de las mint que esten en perfecto estado. 
Tambien alguna onza de oro preferiblemente 999 bufalo, filarmonica, maple
los soberanos son bien recibidos!! 

mensajes por privado o alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## Ulisses (8 Ene 2016)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> Pongo en venta a precio de *spot-2%* las siguientes monedas:
> Chile 10 Pesos 1960, 20,34 gr. total, 18,30 gr. fino, precio 585€
> 
> ...



¿De dónde eres? ¿La moneda es la de la fotografía?


----------



## mundofila (8 Ene 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿De dónde eres? ¿La moneda es la de la fotografía?



Hola
Sí, la moneda es exactamente la de la foto. Yo tengo una tienda en San Sebastian, aunque mando por correo sin cargo.


----------



## sauwi (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, por una parte *estoy interesado en*:

2 monedas de plata 1OZ de la mono 2016 UK

Por otra, vendo las siguientes monedas:

Britannia 1oz

2004 45€ (con certificado de autenticidad)
2008 35€
2010 34€
2011 33€
*
SUPER OFERTA Lote Britannias: 140€(4 monedas)*

Por favor abstenerse indecisos que piden número de cuenta y luego no se supo más. Solo gente seria


----------



## broken (10 Ene 2016)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Sí, la moneda es exactamente la de la foto. Yo tengo una tienda en San Sebastian, aunque mando por correo sin cargo.



Compañero, tienes lingotes de oro??


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Ene 2016)

*Vendo* las 3 emisiones hasta la fecha de onzas de plata .999 rusas de San Jorge, CECA de СПБ

*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2009. 1ª emisión. Tirada 280.000 2 monedas disponibles 36 €/unidad. Encapsuladas





*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2010. 2ª emisión. Tirada 500.000 2 monedas disponibles 33 €/unidad Encapsuladas.





*Rusia* Onza (31,1 g) de plata .999 San Jorge y el Dragón 2015. 3ª y última emisión. Tirada 500.000 2 monedas disponibles 31 €/unidad En blíster hermético.






Todas SC. Imágenes de muestra escaneadas de una moneda de cada disponible. 
Pago y recogida en mano en Madrid.
Más detalles por MP

Mis intercambios con diversos foreros http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html a mitad de página


----------



## k0k0 (11 Ene 2016)

Quien vende en mano en Madrid??


----------



## Baubens (12 Ene 2016)

alguien tiene de plata de burkina faso? o cuadradas de plata de surinam?


----------



## Baalbek (12 Ene 2016)

*Monedas de plata*

Hola Baubens, te he enviado un mensaje privado sobre lo que consultas. Saludos


----------



## 1985loren (12 Ene 2016)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro y este mundillo.No se si será el sitio adecuado para hacer esta pregunta. Antes de nada daros las gracias por anticipado. He empezando comprando monedas de plata y la próxima quería comprar una de oro. He visto que tenían en un compro oro una moneda de 100 soles del año 1969 (me parece no me hagáis mucho caso al año) pide 1600 euros de primeras. Imagino que se le podrá ofrecer menos. ¿Qué os parece? ¿os fiais de este tipo de negocios?? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?.
Gracias

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Baubens (12 Ene 2016)

vendo moneda de isabel II 1852 perfecto estado sin arrañones tu la ves y me ofreces un precio


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2016)

1985loren dijo:


> Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro y este mundillo.No se si será el sitio adecuado para hacer esta pregunta. Antes de nada daros las gracias por anticipado. He empezando comprando monedas de plata y la próxima quería comprar una de oro. He visto que tenían en un compro oro una moneda de 100 soles del año 1969 (me parece no me hagáis mucho caso al año) pide 1600 euros de primeras. Imagino que se le podrá ofrecer menos. ¿Qué os parece? ¿os fiais de este tipo de negocios?? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?.
> Gracias
> 
> un saludo y gracias



Que no te compres una de las monedas de oro más grandes que hay, mayor incluso que los 50 pesos.
Empieza con monedas pequeñitas tipo 20FF.


----------



## Baubens (12 Ene 2016)

monedas cuadradas de surinam alguien tiene?


----------



## makokillo (12 Ene 2016)

1985loren dijo:


> Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro y este mundillo.No se si será el sitio adecuado para hacer esta pregunta. Antes de nada daros las gracias por anticipado. He empezando comprando monedas de plata y la próxima quería comprar una de oro. He visto que tenían en un compro oro una moneda de 100 soles del año 1969 (me parece no me hagáis mucho caso al año) pide 1600 euros de primeras. Imagino que se le podrá ofrecer menos. ¿Qué os parece? ¿os fiais de este tipo de negocios?? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?.
> Gracias
> 
> un saludo y gracias



Esa moneda solo vale su peso en oro, es decir como 1400 euros a precio actual. Pero como bien te han aconsejado ya, yo empezaria por algo mas pequeño y reconocido como soberanos,napoleones o las clasicas alfonsinas que en calidades normales estan practicamente a precio spot.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2016 at 15:06 ----------




Baubens dijo:


> vendo moneda de isabel II 1852 perfecto estado sin arrañones tu la ves y me ofreces un precio



Y donde la vemos?


----------



## 1985loren (12 Ene 2016)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Empezare por algo mas pequeño.


----------



## mundofila (13 Ene 2016)

*onza de oro - 100 ecu 1996*

Hola
Pongo una nueva moneda en venta: 100 ecus 1996
Moneda de la FNMT, SIN ESTUCHE NI CERTIFICADO, aunque comprobada por mi en balanza hidrostática de precisión, en buen estado.
Peso total 34,55gr. , pureza 900/1000, peso fino oro = 31,095, prácticamente una onza. 





Precio Spot -2%, es decir, ahora mismo 1000-2% = 980€
*VENDIDA*
Como siempre, envío a mi cargo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Ene 2016)

Disponible:

Tubo de 25 onzas Kanguro 2016 ---------- 405€ SOLO QUEDA UNO

share image

Kanguro 2012 ---------- 37€ unidad (minimo dos oz.) SOLO QUEDAN 8 UNIDADES

imagen

Panda 2004 en capsula y funda de plastico original-------- 92€


----------



## Villalta (14 Ene 2016)

A quien le interese!!

Tengo un par de tubos de Filarmónicas 2012, con sus 20 unidades cada uno.

Por 420 euros cada uno, se pueden negociar.

Envío las fotos a quien me lo pida.

Saludos!


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ene 2016)

Buenas

Pongo a vuestra disposición la siguiente moneda

8S Carlos III Lima 1761






















Peso 26.75 gramos

Precio 5.700 euros

Es la moneda de la foto.

Entrega en mano, en Madrid. No se envía fuera, sólo en mano en Madrid.

Un saludo


----------



## Bullion10 (14 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Pongo a vuestra disposición la siguiente moneda
> 
> ...



:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:
:8::8::8:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (14 Ene 2016)

¿que conservación das a esos 8 escudos Limeños?

Un busto raro y exquisito, enhorabuena por esa pieza aunque la vendas.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ene 2016)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> ¿que conservación das a esos 8 escudos Limeños?
> 
> Un busto raro y exquisito, enhorabuena por esa pieza aunque la vendas.



Gracias, sí es una pieza muy buena, aquellos que sean amantes de la numismática conocen los detalles de esta moneda, y la rareza de la misma.

La vendo para reorganizar las piezas, prefiero dedicarme a un monarca en particular e intentar completar todas las cecas y variantes en un grado de conservación que supere bastante la media, y bueno, ya la he disfrutado bastante, ahora que la disfrute otro.

La moneda es la que ves, no soy amigo de dar grados, ya que para lo que uno es MBC para otro puede ser un EBC, sin entrar en los MBC+ EBC- etc (cosa que nunca entendí) Para ser honesto, presenta pequeñas marcas de uso, aunque tanto los bucles como casaca están bien definidos y sin desgastes excesivos, no presenta vanos, no ha sido limpiada ni repasada, ni mucho menos ha estado colgada. Escusón y Escudo bien rematados, grafila bastante decente para esta pieza, en fin, creo que un MBC sería apropiado, pero como he dicho, cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.

Un saludo


----------



## fff (15 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> La moneda es la que ves, no soy amigo de dar grados, ya que para lo que uno es MBC para otro puede ser un EBC, sin entrar en los MBC+ EBC- etc (cosa que nunca entendí) Para ser honesto, presenta pequeñas marcas de uso, aunque tanto los bucles como casaca están bien definidos y sin desgastes excesivos, no presenta vanos, no ha sido limpiada ni repasada, ni mucho menos ha estado colgada. Escusón y Escudo bien rematados, grafila bastante decente para esta pieza, en fin, creo que un MBC sería apropiado, pero como he dicho, cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre Arbeyna, entre un MBC y un EBC para mi hay mucha no, muchísima diferencia, y esta moneda la aprecio en estas fotos en mejor que MBC, pero si bien es cierto que las apreciaciones son subjetivas, una apreciacion objetiva no deberia irse muy para allá. Está bonita, para mi un MBC+ muy decente. Es un monedón. Eso si, vale una pasta.


----------



## fran69 (15 Ene 2016)

Esa galleta de Carlos III esta preciosa, y si, se que pica su precio, pero lo veo en el rango mas que razonable por lo que tengo de experiencia en subastas numismáticas, la conservación es mas que decente,,, una maravilla de pieza, enhorabuena para ti y para el futuro comprador.


----------



## Baalbek (15 Ene 2016)

Se vende Lingote de oro de 10grs en su envase original. Precio 367e
También se vende lingote de oro de 5grs a 185e. Éste lingote no viene precintado como el anterior.

Se facilita foto por privado.

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## dx3 (16 Ene 2016)

Pongo a la venta 3 tubos de eagles plata y 2 tubos de filarmonicas plata

Total 100 onzas de plata por 1500 euros, solo en mano en Madrid o Canarias



onzas de plata encapsuladas; 9 pandas 2010
4 pandas 2009
1 panda 2011
4 kookaburras 2009
1 kookaburra 2010
1 kookaburra 2011
4 koalas 2009
1 koala 2010
1 koala 2011
6 britanias 2009
1 britania 2010
 1 britania 2011
4 maple Canada 2008 juegos olimpicos
2 year rabbit Australia 2011
2 year ox Australia 2009
1 elefante Somalia 2011

lote completO 900 euros en mano MADRID O CANARIAS


----------



## fff (16 Ene 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> El vendedor no me facilita fotos más precisas.



Aqui es donde tienes que dejar de interesarte. Un vendedor asi no lo quieres tener si al recibir tu mercancia tienes un problema. 
PD: No he encontrado el enlace.


----------



## Pelopo (17 Ene 2016)

Dx3 tienes un privado
Alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## dx3 (17 Ene 2016)

dx3 dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 3 tubos de eagles plata y 2 tubos de filarmonicas plata
> 
> Total 100 onzas de plata por 1500 euros, solo en mano en Madrid o Canarias
> 
> ...




Debido a la gran avalancha de privados que estoy recibiendo, decir, que esta semana hare una seleccion de los interesados dando prioridad a aquellos que se han interesado por comprar los dos lotes.

Agradeceria que dejaran por privado el email or tf (whatsapp), por si el o los seleccionados fallan en su compromiso, gracias !!!

Aprovecho para poner a la venta un tercer lote de onzas de plata "a granel", en capsulas, estuches de plastic y bolsitas.

19 libertad mexico
14 filarmonikas
4 eagles
2 maple Canada
unas pocas tienen pequenas manchas de tocarlas con las manos (tio gilito style), pero en general estan muy bien.

Lote total 500 euros en mano, Canarias o Madrid

*De momento estan reservadas, gracias !!!!!*


----------



## trasgukoke (17 Ene 2016)

Buenas

Pongo a la venta


Napoleones oro años diversos 5.81g oro puro


Spoiler


















Cualquier pregunta por privado...
O al mail wasilverwa@gmail.com

Escucho ofertas .....

Un saludo


----------



## Ruffle22 (17 Ene 2016)

Hola pongo en venta estos 10 ecus de 1989, oro de 0,900, 3,45 gramos.

Solo tengo la moneda, no tengo la cajita donde venia originariamente de la FNMT.





3,105 gr de oro fino a 33 euros gram lo que es lo mismo, dejo la moneda en 102,50 euros.

Cualquier cosa al correo Aregon30@hotmail.com


----------



## demokratos (20 Ene 2016)

..............................................................................


----------



## Tichy (22 Ene 2016)

(Actualizado el 4-feb)


----------



## Baalbek (25 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas,

Se vende Lingote de oro de 10grs en su envase original. Precio 370e
También se vende lingote de oro de 5grs a 186e. Éste lingote no viene precintado como el anterior.

Se facilita foto por privado.

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia. 

Saludos


----------



## mundofila (25 Ene 2016)

*Soberanos*

*Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta 4 soberanos--- VENDIDOS LOS 4
1896, Melbourbe





1900,





1968





1978






Cada uno de ellos a 234€ (aprox. spot-2%)
Portes y envío a mi cuenta.*


----------



## Shavi (25 Ene 2016)

mundofila dijo:


> *Hola de nuevo
> Pongo a la venta 4 soberanos--- VENDIDOS LOS 4
> 1896, Melbourbeienso:ienso:
> 
> ...



Tengo que encontrar una app que me avise de estas cosas...


----------



## makokillo (25 Ene 2016)

Shavi dijo:


> Tengo que encontrar una app que me avise de estas cosas...



Yo tambien llegue tarde compañero, y eso que miro el hilo un par de veces al dia :


----------



## nicklessss (26 Ene 2016)

Ofrezco lingote de oro Argor-Heraeus de 100 gramos en blister.

En mano en Madrid y alrededores. 

**** VENDIDO ****


----------



## mundofila (27 Ene 2016)

*krugerrand*

Hola
Pongo a la venta este bonito krugerrand de 1977 por 1025€ (envío incluído)
RESERVADA







NOTA: He recibido varios mensajes de compradores solicitándome que les informe cuando tenga piezas nuevas. Es un problema que también tengo en la tienda, cuando varias personas te piden que les llames cuando aparece alguna pieza, pero mi forma de actuar (seguramente equivocada) va a ser el publicarlas aquí y atender las peticiones por riguroso orden de llegada. Así todos tienen las mismas oportunidades.


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (27 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches;

Estoy interesado en Karlillos de 12€, en su día ya pregunté y le compré a un forero pero estaba pensando adquirir unas cuantas más, si alguien tiene, escribidme por privado.
Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2016)

Si algún forero contrastado de Catalunya tiene alguna oferta, en mano, que realizar interesante de plata/oro que me envie privado...


----------



## Shavi (27 Ene 2016)

Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> Buenas noches;
> 
> Estoy interesado en Karlillos de 12€, en su día ya pregunté y le compré a un forero pero estaba pensando adquirir unas cuantas más, si alguien tiene, escribidme por privado.
> Gracias



¿Has mirado aquí?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...id-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-37.html


----------



## Villalta (29 Ene 2016)

Hola! 

Estoy buscando Kookaburras del 1999 a 2008 en su cápsula original. 

Alguien las tiene a buen precio? 

Gracias compañeros.

Edito: Ya las tengo, muchas gracias!


----------



## 8cilindros (30 Ene 2016)

Buenos días,

¿Por qué precio se vendería ahora una Maple Leaf 2015?

Gracias


----------



## Morsa (30 Ene 2016)

Busco lunar II 2015, año de la cabra.


----------



## crufel (30 Ene 2016)

Pillo sitio. Interesado en comprar lingotes de oro.


----------



## inmobiliaria18 (31 Ene 2016)

compra venta de oro por un foro??ajjajajaa muy grande!


----------



## Baalbek (31 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas, a la venta las siguientes monedas, todas ellas en cápsula: 

1 x Islas Cook 2009 >> 20,90€
1 x Islas Cook 2015 >> 20€

1 x American Eagle 1987 >> 29€
1 x American Eagle 1988 >> 27,50€
1 x American Eagle 1989 >> 28€
1 x American Eagle 1990 >> 28€
1 x American Eagle 2008 >> 21
2 x American Eagle 2010 >> 20,50€ (1 vendida)
1 x American Eagle 2013 >> 21,50€ (vendida)
1 x American Eagle 2014 >> 21,80€

2 x Britannia 2015 >> 20,90€ (1 vendida)

1 x Kookaburra 2014 >> 21,90€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 >> 22,50€ (reservada)

1 x Koala 2009 >> 29,50€ (reservada)
1 x Koala 2011 >> 29,50€ (reservada)
1 x Koala 2012 >> 29,50€ (reservada)
1 x Koala 2013 >> 28,30€ (reservada)
1 x Koala 2015 >> 22,80€ (reservada)

2 x Canada Birds of Prey, Búho 2015>> 19,80€
2 x Canada Birds of Prey, Red Tayled 2015 >> 19,80€
1 x Canada Wildlife Bisonte 2013 >> 27,50€
1 x Canada Wildlife Puma 2012 >> 28€
1 x Canada Wildlife Alce 2012 >> 26,50€
(Puma y Alce por 53,50e)

2 x Fiji Taku 2011 >> 25,70€
1 x México Libertad 2010 >> 26€
1 x México Libertad 2012 >> 23,50€
1 x México Libertad 2013 >> 26€ (reservada)
1 x México Libertad 2015 >> 22€

1 x Somalia Elefant 2009 >> 34,50€

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia.


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Feb 2016)

VENDIDO


Buenos dias 

Ofrezco monedas de oro: 

Lunar Cabra Australia (sin capsula) spot +3%
1 Oz Andorra 1988 spot +3%
Maple leaf 1980 spot +3%
Maple Leaf 1980 spot +3%

2 Oz Lunar Serpiente Australia spot +4%
Buffalo 2015 spot +4%
Eagle 2015 spot +4%

Un saludo


----------



## crufel (2 Feb 2016)

¿Qué tal son los lingotes de Degussa de 999.9? ¿Misma calidad en cuanto inversión que un Heraeus por ejemplo?


----------



## mundofila (2 Feb 2016)

Hola
En venta un nuevo Krugerrand al precio de 1025€ (gastos de envío incluídos)
VENDIDA


----------



## tuzaros (3 Feb 2016)

Buenas

Compro plata en mano en Galicia .

por privado.

gracias


----------



## Ulisses (3 Feb 2016)

Vaichese por nejra


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2016)

(Oferta renovada)


----------



## kikepm (6 Feb 2016)

Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> Buenas noches;
> 
> Estoy interesado en Karlillos de 12€, en su día ya pregunté y le compré a un forero pero estaba pensando adquirir unas cuantas más, si alguien tiene, escribidme por privado.
> Gracias



Hola,

yo tengo 154 monedas de 12€, estoy interesado en venderlas, por Madrid o alrededores.


----------



## vegadelos7 (6 Feb 2016)

Hola. estaria interesado en comprar las onzas siguientes (todas del 2015): Eagle usa, Libertad de Mexico, Maple Leaf, Somaliand, filarmonica, Armenia Arca de Noe, Canada buho (great horned owl).
Si alguien las quiere vender que me escriba por privado.
Muchas gracias
un saludo cordial


----------



## dragunov (6 Feb 2016)

Buenas, quería saber si alguien me puede dar una cifra acerca de la venta actual de 100 pesetas de Franco por cada unidad, pesan 19gr y tienen 15,2gramos de plata, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, si las compraríais actualmente y de ser así a cuanto la unidad (3-5-10% por encima del spot..?)

Mi padre tiene unas cuantas y está pensando venderlas, por lo que querría información, si de paso a alguien le interesan también escucharé ofertas sin compromiso! 

son unas 100 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco, año 1966

Saludos


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (6 Feb 2016)

*100 ptas*

:: :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Ulisses (6 Feb 2016)

dragunov dijo:


> Buenas, quería saber si alguien me puede dar una cifra acerca de la venta actual de 100 pesetas de Franco por cada unidad, pesan 19gr y tienen 15,2gramos de plata, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, si las compraríais actualmente y de ser así a cuanto la unidad (3-5-10% por encima del spot..?)
> 
> Mi padre tiene unas cuantas y está pensando venderlas, por lo que querría información, si de paso a alguien le interesan también escucharé ofertas sin compromiso!
> 
> ...





Edito: en la página de El andorrano, te las compra a 5,22, en este momento. (en Barcelona) y las vende a 8,49.

Monedas de plata España : Moneda 100 Pesetas Plata 1966



Si fuese en Madrid...


----------



## dragunov (7 Feb 2016)

Gracias por la info ulisses! No había indagado demasiado porque no tengo mucha idea sobre metales preciosos, si es así quizá compense vender unas cuantas por el foro. 

Lo dicho, si alguien está interesado en hacerse con algunas de ellas y le interesa una cantidad por un precio razonable podéis mandarme mp con vuestra oferta y lo hablamos.

No soy de Madrid, pero voy alguna vez de mes en mes, si alguien tiene paciencia se podría hablar sobre trato en mano

100-120 unidades 100 pesetas de franco 1966 (en su mayoría)


----------



## fran69 (7 Feb 2016)

A la VENTA:
ORO,, Lote 10 Marian Coq 1913 Sin Circular. Precio 195€ por pieza, ( un eurete menos del precio spot). 

10 Dolares oro tipo Coronet, año 1900, muy buen estado de conservación, precio: 500€.

Venta en mano provincia Alicante o alrededores.

un cordial saludo.

TODO VENDIDO


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2016)

dragunov dijo:


> Gracias por la info ulisses! No había indagado demasiado porque no tengo mucha idea sobre metales preciosos, si es así quizá compense vender unas cuantas por el foro.
> 
> Lo dicho, si alguien está interesado en hacerse con algunas de ellas y le interesa una cantidad por un precio razonable podéis mandarme mp con vuestra oferta y lo hablamos.
> 
> ...



La virtud está en un punto medio, entre dos extremos, según decía Aristóteles.

Si tomas como referencia la media aritmética entre el precio de compra y el de venta de El Andorrano, tal vez puedas venderlas con cierta facilidad, pero no inmediatamente.

¡Suerte¡¡¡


----------



## dx3 (7 Feb 2016)

Se vende bandeja/estuche de coleccion con las siguientes onzas de plata;

una britania 2009, 2010, 2011

un koala 2009, 2010, 2011

un panda 2009, 2010, 2011

un kookaburra 2009, 2010, 2011

un elefante Somalia 2009 (un poco de patina), 2011

un KIWI 2006 (para paladares exquisitos)

un CENTENARIO DEL CLUB ROTARY INTERNACIONAL (1 dollar Australia 2005) con numero de serie 


16 monedas por 500 euros (tanto el kiwi como el rotary no se consiguen por menos de 200 euros), en mano, MADRID O CANARIAS


----------



## mundofila (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, aprovechando que el oro parece que se decide a ir para arriba, pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de oro, numeradas de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo del 1 al 15, descripción tras la imágen:
ACTUALIZADO A LAS 22:27

TODAS VENDIDAS, GRACIAS







1.-Austria, ducado 1915, reacuñación. peso 3,49 gr.,oro 3,44 gr, ínfimo golpecito en canto del anverso, Precio 115€
VENDIDA
2.- Suiza 20 Francos 1947, peso 6,45 gr, oro 5,80 gr, Precio 195€VENDIDA
3.- Mexico 20 Pesos 1959, peso 16,66 gr., oro 15 gr, Precio 500€VENDIDA
4.- España 25 Ptas. 1876(*18-76), alguna rayita en reverso, peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
5.- Francia 20 Francos 1914, peso 6,45 gr, oro 5,80 gr., Precio 195€VENDIDA
6.- España 25 Ptas. 1880(*18-80), peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
7.- España 25 Ptas. 1880(*18-80), peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
8.- España 25 Ptas. 1880(*18-80), peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
9.- España 25 Ptas. 1877(*18-77), peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
10.-España 25 Ptas. 1878(*18-78), golpe en canto en el anverso, peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
11.-España 25 Ptas. 1879(*18-79), ínfimo golpecito en anverso, peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
12.-Austria, 4 ducados 1915, reacuñación, peso 13,96 gr, oro 13,76 gr., pequeñas rayitas de limpieza en anverso, Precio 460€
VENDIDA
13.-Francia 20 Francos 1867BB, peso 6,45 gr, oro 5,80 gr., Precio 195€VENDIDA
14.-España 25 Ptas. 1879(*18-79), golpecito en reverso, peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA
15.-España 25 Ptas. 1879(*18-79), peso 8,05 gr, oro 7,24 gr, Precio 245€VENDIDA

Todas las monedas están comprobadas en balanza hidroestática, y se mandan por correo sin cargo adicional, sea cual sea el importe. Por supuesto, acepto igualmente cualquier devolución


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2016)

Timetwister dijo:


> Vendo al precio de compra de gold4ex (Gold Rates) las siguientes monedas. Imposible encontrarlas más baratas. En mano por Andorra (también quizás en Barcelona), o puedo enviar (acepto Paypal "familiares y amigos" y transferencia). *También vendo Bitcoins.*
> 
> 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Tengo varias.
> 
> ...



¿Cuántos bitcoins vendes y a qué precio?


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2016)

rojiblanco dijo:


> 1x Congo león 2013 - 70 euros (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish)




Si no me equivoco, esta de arriba es de Gabón, la del congo es la de los baby lions












[/IMG]


----------



## rojiblanco (9 Feb 2016)

No, no te equivocas, estás en lo cierto.
Gracias.


----------



## demokratos (10 Feb 2016)

Timetwister dijo:


> Vendo a un *1% menos del precio de compra* de gold4ex (Gold Rates) las siguientes monedas. *Imposible encontrarlas más baratas.* En mano por Andorra (también en Barcelona, pero un poco más complicado), o puedo enviar (acepto Paypal "familiares y amigos" y transferencia). También vendo Bitcoins (al "spot").



No es imposible encontrarlas más baratas. Yo mismo las vendo más baratas, en mano en Madrid o Barcelona o envíos.

Los bitcoins "al spot" de qué exchange?

Saludos!


----------



## Timetwister (10 Feb 2016)

demokratos dijo:


> No es imposible encontrarlas más baratas. Yo mismo las vendo más baratas, en mano en Madrid o Barcelona o envíos.
> 
> Los bitcoins "al spot" de qué exchange?
> 
> Saludos!



Estoy ofreciendo ahora mismo los 50 pesos al equivalente de spot*0.985, no creo que sea mal precio...

¿Cuáles son tus precios?

Los bitcoins a la cotización en Bitfinex, pasado a euros.


----------



## Timetwister (10 Feb 2016)

Vendo las siguientes monedas. En mano por Andorra (también en Barcelona, pero un poco más complicado), o puedo enviar (acepto Paypal "familiares y amigos" y transferencia). También vendo Bitcoins (a la cotización de Bitfinex, pasada a euros).

- 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Tengo 6. A *1.5% por debajo del spot*.

- Krugerrand de 1978. Al *spot*.

- Gold Eagle de 2010. Tengo 3. Al *2% por encima del spot*.


----------



## mundofila (10 Feb 2016)

Pongo a la venta una moneda de 10$ USA 1893, con peso total 16,71 gr. y oro fino de 15,03 gr.
La moneda está un poco sufrida, con muchas rayitas y golpecitos, por eso la dejo a spot-1%, que serían 508€
VENDIDA






Como siempre, envío y seguro a mi cuenta.


----------



## demokratos (11 Feb 2016)

Timetwister dijo:


> Estoy ofreciendo ahora mismo los 50 pesos al equivalente de spot*0.985, no creo que sea mal precio...
> 
> ¿Cuáles son tus precios?
> 
> Los bitcoins a la cotización en Bitfinex, pasado a euros.



1.5% por debajo del spot es un precio excelente. Creía que decías al precio de recompra de Bruselas que es ahora mismo un 0.5% por debajo. Según las condiciones de mercado yo los 50 pesos mex los vendo por debajo pero sin llegar al 1.5% porque para eso los llevo a Bruselas. 

Aceptas cambios de bitcoins y monedas? (en los dos sentidos)

Saludos!


----------



## remonster (11 Feb 2016)

Pongo esto aquí también (viene del hilo del bitcoin) porque seguro que a alguien de este hilo le puede interesar este tipo de rounds conmemorativas de una onza de plata pura. 



remonster dijo:


> Prometí que investigaría sobre los precios de las onzas de plata bitcoin como estas y que informaría aquí a petición de varios foreros (disculpad por el ligero off-topic, continúo en el hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timetwister (11 Feb 2016)

demokratos dijo:


> 1.5% por debajo del spot es un precio excelente. Creía que decías al precio de recompra de Bruselas que es ahora mismo un 0.5% por debajo. Según las condiciones de mercado yo los 50 pesos mex los vendo por debajo pero sin llegar al 1.5% porque para eso los llevo a Bruselas.
> 
> Aceptas cambios de bitcoins y monedas? (en los dos sentidos)
> 
> Saludos!



Ahora mismo no, si vendo estas monedas tan baratas es porque no hay más remedio...

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 14:10 ----------

Vendo las siguientes monedas. En mano por Andorra (también en Barcelona, pero un poco más complicado), o puedo enviar (acepto Paypal "familiares y amigos" y transferencia). También vendo Bitcoins (a la cotización de Bitfinex, pasada a euros).

- 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Tengo 6. A *1.5% por debajo del spot*. *3% por debajo del spot si te las llevas todas y es en efectivo, podría quedar en Barcelona en ese caso*.

- Krugerrand de 1978. Al *spot*.

- Gold Eagle de 2010. Tengo 3. Al *2% por encima del spot*.


----------



## Baalbek (11 Feb 2016)

Se venden en perfecto estado y cápsula: 

2 x Canada Birds of Prey, Búho 2015>> 20,60€
2 x Canada Birds of Prey, Red Tayled 2015 >> 20,60€

1x Britannia 2015 >> 21,20€
4 x Britannia 2016 >> 20,50€

1 x Fiji Taku 2011 >> 25,70€
1 x México Libertad 2010 >> 26€
1 x México Libertad 2015 >> 22€

10 x Kanguro 2016 >> 18,50€

1 x Somalia Elefant 2009 >> 35,50€

1 x 1/2 onza Australia 50 cent Tiburón Martillo 2015 >> 13,50€

Se facilita foto por privado.

El trato puede ser bien en mano en Madrid, o a distancia.


----------



## ratonzuelo (11 Feb 2016)

¿Cuáles son los métodos de pago?


----------



## Tichy (12 Feb 2016)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, nuevas en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€
1 x Kookaburra 1998 ___________ 35,50€*(Vendida)*
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€*(Vendida)*
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 32,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 29,50€
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 22,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	22,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	20,00€

1 x Koala 2011 ________________	27,00€ *(Vendida)*
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	22,00€ *(Vendida)*
1 x Koala 2015 ________________	21,50€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	25,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Birds of Prey P. Falcon________ 23,00€
1 x Birds of Prey P. Falcon________ 18,50€ (alguna mancha)
1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle ________ 19,00€ (alguna sombra/mancha)
1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle ________ 17,00€ (mancha de leche)

1 x Elefante Somalia 2009 _______	34,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	27,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	22,00€
2 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	21,00€

1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 27,50€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	25,50€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 30,00€


Y por si alguien está interesado en otro tipo de monedas más allá del bullion, pongo a la venta también cuatro (4) monedas de plata griegas de 1 Oz cada una (peso 34g con ley .925) conmemorativas de la Olimpiada de Atenas 2004. Son calidad proof y se entregan con su cápsula y certificado original. Son de valor facial 10€ y representan una imagen actual superpuesta con una clásica de las siguientes especialidades deportivas: Gimnasia Rítmica (cinta), Salto de Longitud , Carreras de Relevos y Equitación.

Pinchando en cada una, está el enlace a la base de datos de ngccoins de estas monedas (no aparece la imagen, por lo que aunque no soy buen fotógrafo pego también una foto de las monedas):





El precio sería de *23€* cada una, o bien *86,00 €* por las cuatro.

Asimismo pongo a la venta un blister original con cinco monedas alemanas de plata, también en calidad proof del año 1999 y valor facial 10 DM. Cada una de las cinco monedas tiene un peso de ½ Oz, pero con ley .925 (es decir, cada moneda tiene 14,34g de plata). Vienen cinco (5) monedas, cada una emitida por una de las cinco cecas alemanas (A, D, F, G, J). El precio sería de *42€* el blister. Pongo también el enlace a ngccoins de cada una de estas monedas y una foto:


*¡NOVEDAD! ONZAS RUSAS*

Pongo en venta las siguientes monedas rusas en calidad BU:

- *3 Rublos:* 1993. Pareja de Ballet por *24€*





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

- *Estuche Original *con 5 monedas de la Olimpiada de Moscú 80, 3 de 10 rublos y 2 de 5 rublos. Las de 10 rublos son de peso 33,3g y ley 0,900 (poco menos de una onza, enlace a ngccoin de una de ellas) mientras que las de 5 rublos pesan la mitad, por lo que el total en peso de plata pura es algo inferior a 4 onzas. El estuche con las 5 monedas por *82€ ¡OFERTA!* (VENDIDAS)





[/url][/IMG]

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.


----------



## crufel (13 Feb 2016)

¿Alguien ofrece Krugerrands en buen estado y envía por correo?


----------



## mundofila (16 Feb 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo en venta las dos siguientes monedas de oro y un lote de plata:

1.- 80000 pesetas oro, 1 ª serie Casa de Borbón, Fernando VI
27 gramos .999, en cápsula, con certificado FNMT, pero SIN ESTUCHE
Precio 945€RESERVADA

2.- 200 euro 1997, Juan de la Cierva, 34,55 gr 0.900 (oro fino 31,10 gr),
con certificado FNMT y todo su estuche original
Precio 1085€ RESERVADA







El lote de plata consiste en 31 monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas, en un estado de conservación normalillo, sin maravillas; si los cálculos no me fallan vendrían a ser unos 470 gr. de plata fina Precio 220€ RESERVADA

Siempre el precio es total, con las monedas puestas en tu domicilio.


----------



## fran69 (16 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes.
Entro para anunciaros que el próximo 1 de marzo inaguramos tienda numismática, nuestra especialidad será la moneda de pequeño formato de oro, asi como la histórica, pero algo de bullion también tocaremos, próximamente pondremos algunos anuncios de ventas, apartir de este próximo 1 de Marzo, tan solo era comentar esto y mi máximo respeto para todos los vendedores aquí presentes que de muchos de ellos he sido cliente porque ante todo soy coleccionista(desde hace mas de 25 años) y lo seguire siendo, porque seguire siendo coleccionista toda mi vida, eso y que voy a morirme creo que es de lo poco que si que estoy seguro.
Un cordial saludo,.


----------



## IzsI (16 Feb 2016)

buenas a todos ¡¡

tengo dos dudas:

1. cuando quedais en persona para hacer realizar la compra-venta , comprobais la autenticidad de la moneda como de los billetes ? y si es así de que forma?

2. habeis vendido alguna vez alguna moneda en una tienda de comprooro? que suelen pedir? es posible que informen a Hacienda?


----------



## makokillo (16 Feb 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Entro para anunciaros que el próximo 1 de marzo inaguramos tienda numismática, nuestra especialidad será la moneda de pequeño formato de oro, asi como la histórica, pero algo de bullion también tocaremos, próximamente pondremos algunos anuncios de ventas, apartir de este próximo 1 de Marzo, tan solo era comentar esto y mi máximo respeto para todos los vendedores aquí presentes que de muchos de ellos he sido cliente porque ante todo soy coleccionista(desde hace mas de 25 años) y lo seguire siendo, porque seguire siendo coleccionista toda mi vida, eso y que voy a morirme creo que es de lo poco que si que estoy seguro.
> Un cordial saludo,.



Pues mucha suerte con ese nuevo proyecto y a ver si tienes esos soberanos de la reina Victoria que me gustan a mi  y que alguno ya te he comprado.


----------



## fran69 (16 Feb 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues mucha suerte con ese nuevo proyecto y a ver si tienes esos soberanos de la reina Victoria que me gustan a mi  y que alguno ya te he comprado.



Pues si, recuerdo que tienes muy buen gusto con las piezas, alguna caera seguro.

Muchas gracias.,


----------



## lento (16 Feb 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Entro para anunciaros que el próximo 1 de marzo inaguramos tienda numismática, nuestra especialidad será la moneda de pequeño formato de oro, asi como la histórica, pero algo de bullion también tocaremos, próximamente pondremos algunos anuncios de ventas, apartir de este próximo 1 de Marzo, tan solo era comentar esto y mi máximo respeto para todos los vendedores aquí presentes que de muchos de ellos he sido cliente porque ante todo soy coleccionista(desde hace mas de 25 años) y lo seguire siendo, porque seguire siendo coleccionista toda mi vida, eso y que voy a morirme creo que es de lo poco que si que estoy seguro.
> Un cordial saludo,.



Buenas, Fran,

Como bien sabes quedaste con mi hermano a la vera del Segura para esos francos y dólares. Ya me dijo él lo que acabas de anunciar. Pues eso, a ver que nos enlazas y confío en que te vaya muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## fran69 (16 Feb 2016)

lento dijo:


> Buenas, Fran,
> 
> Como bien sabes quedaste con mi hermano a la vera del Segura para esos francos y dólares. Ya me dijo él lo que acabas de anunciar. Pues eso, a ver que nos enlazas y confío en que te vaya muy bien.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, tenemos pendiente una buena charla numismática regada de algún buen caldo.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Feb 2016)

Fran ya sabes y tal como te comente, aquí por el norte tienes un amigo y cualquier cosa ya sabes. Te deseo lo mejor y cuando tengas lo mejor acuérdate de mi.
Saludos


----------



## crufel (16 Feb 2016)

Os sigo con atención.


----------



## fran69 (17 Feb 2016)

Muchisimas gracias, Toni, y a todos... muchísimas gracias.


----------



## arcafelio (17 Feb 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Entro para anunciaros que el próximo 1 de marzo inaguramos tienda numismática, nuestra especialidad será la moneda de pequeño formato de oro, asi como la histórica, pero algo de bullion también tocaremos, próximamente pondremos algunos anuncios de ventas, apartir de este próximo 1 de Marzo, tan solo era comentar esto y mi máximo respeto para todos los vendedores aquí presentes que de muchos de ellos he sido cliente porque ante todo soy coleccionista(desde hace mas de 25 años) y lo seguire siendo, porque seguire siendo coleccionista toda mi vida, eso y que voy a morirme creo que es de lo poco que si que estoy seguro.
> Un cordial saludo,.





Fran, aunque nos conocemos del coleccionismo de moneda histórica, tus explicaciones sobre onzas y moneda de buillon y tus ganas de ayudar me hicieron interesarme por este mundillo y comenzar a comprar onzas de plata. Estaré atento a tus ofertas y te deseo lo mejor en tu nueva andadura.


Un saludo


----------



## Lego (19 Feb 2016)

Amigos, ¿ Sabéis si hay algún vendedor de moneda-bullion ( o a precio similar sin gran premium numismático) en Galicia?

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 01:16 ----------




fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Entro para anunciaros que el próximo 1 de marzo inaguramos tienda numismática, nuestra especialidad será la moneda de pequeño formato de oro, asi como la histórica, pero algo de bullion también tocaremos, próximamente pondremos algunos anuncios de ventas, apartir de este próximo 1 de Marzo, tan solo era comentar esto y mi máximo respeto para todos los vendedores aquí presentes que de muchos de ellos he sido cliente porque ante todo soy coleccionista(desde hace mas de 25 años) y lo seguire siendo, porque seguire siendo coleccionista toda mi vida, eso y que voy a morirme creo que es de lo poco que si que estoy seguro.
> Un cordial saludo,.



¿Dónde?

(+10 caracteres)


----------



## 1985loren (19 Feb 2016)

Compro onzas de oro kruger, eagle, libertad. En Castellon , Valencia o Madrid ( Madrid solo la semana que viene). Gracias


----------



## fran69 (19 Feb 2016)

Lego dijo:


> Amigos, ¿ Sabéis si hay algún vendedor de moneda-bullion ( o a precio similar sin gran premium numismático) en Galicia?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 01:16 ----------
> 
> ...



La tienda física en la provincia de Alicante, aunque estaremos presentes en las diversas ciudades españolas en las convenciones numismáticas y en varios canales de ventas por internet, nuestra web, tienda en EBay y varias opciones mas que existen,.


----------



## cav (20 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en vender los siguientes lingotes y moneda de oro:

-lingote 250 gr Heraeus
-lingote 50 gr Heraeus
-lingote 1 oz Heraeus
-2 lingotes 1 oz Heraeus Kinebar
-lingote 1 oz OPM
-Maple leaf 1 oz 2013

Agradecería que alguien me diga si este es el sitio adecuado para esto que ofrezco (o si hay otro hilo para ello).

Escucho cualquier oferta (seria, claro está) en la que se me pida por ello algo menos que el precio de recompra que ofrezca por ejemplo Coininvest (que fue el sitio donde los adquirí).

P.D.: preferiría el trato en mano en Andalucía o regiones de alrededor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 1985loren (20 Feb 2016)

Que opinais sobre los lingotes de 50g/100g de la asociacion española de metales. Seria para adquirir uno ya que en Castellon ahi una empresa que los vende.


----------



## mk73 (20 Feb 2016)

1985loren dijo:


> Que opinais sobre los lingotes de 50g/100g de la asociacion española de metales. Seria para adquirir uno ya que en Castellon ahi una empresa que los vende.



Moneda, moneda y moneda. El rollo de lingotes nunca me ha convencido.


----------



## 1985loren (20 Feb 2016)

Siento freiros a preguntas pero antes de ponerlas intento investigar por internet pero hay poca informacion.Las capsulas lindner de 22(interior) valen para el soberano aunque sea de diametro 22,05 o tendrian que ser la capsula de 22,5. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## 1985loren (20 Feb 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> Opino lo siguiente:
> 
> Los Lingotes no son verificables en autenticidad como las monedas; las monedas son verificables mediante peso y diametro, pues tienen medidas y pesos homogeneos; los lingotes tienen medidas y tamañas diferentes según cada empresa de venta de Metales Preciosos, dificilmente verificables a no ser que el comprador sea un comercio especializado del sector, aunque los lingotes vayan acompañados por factura de compra y por certificado de autenticidad asi como numero de registro de producción de lingote, al final el que tiene lingotes tiene que ir a parar al mismo sitio donde lo compro o bien uno que sea del sector y que dispone de aparatos medidores especializados o bien enviarlos a uno que los disponga, lo cual genera gastos que pagará el vendedor.
> 
> De todas formas si el lingote tiene factura de compra y refleja las caracteristicas, peso, pureza y nº de registro del lingote ofrece bastante credibilidad y garantia de compra.



Muchisimas gracias, mejor imposible. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Ulisses (20 Feb 2016)

1985loren dijo:


> Siento freiros a preguntas pero antes de ponerlas intento investigar por internet pero hay poca informacion.Las capsulas lindner de 22(interior) valen para el soberano aunque sea de diametro 22,05 o tendrian que ser la capsula de 22,5. Gracias de antemano.



22.5 La otra te aprisiona la moneda y la sacarías con bastante dificultad

En ebay.uk hay muchas cajas especiales para soberanos. Las cápsulas siempre son de 22.5 mm


----------



## 1985loren (20 Feb 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> 22.5 La otra te aprisiona la moneda y la sacarías con bastante dificultad
> 
> En ebay.uk hay muchas cajas especiales para soberanos. Las cápsulas siempre son de 22.5 mm




Mil gracias.


----------



## crufel (21 Feb 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> Opino lo siguiente:
> 
> Los Lingotes no son verificables en autenticidad como las monedas; las monedas son verificables mediante peso y diametro, pues tienen medidas y pesos homogeneos; los lingotes tienen medidas y tamañas diferentes según cada empresa de venta de Metales Preciosos, dificilmente verificables a no ser que el comprador sea un comercio especializado del sector, aunque los lingotes vayan acompañados por factura de compra y por certificado de autenticidad asi como numero de registro de producción de lingote, al final el que tiene lingotes tiene que ir a parar al mismo sitio donde lo compro o bien uno que sea del sector y que dispone de aparatos medidores especializados o bien enviarlos a uno que los disponga, lo cual genera gastos que pagará el vendedor.
> 
> De todas formas si el lingote tiene factura de compra y refleja las caracteristicas, peso, pureza y nº de registro del lingote ofrece bastante credibilidad y garantia de compra.



¿Y el problema de la verificación del peso no se soluciona con una simple balanza? Hoy hay balanzas de cocina que pesan gramos con precisión por cinco euros en Ebay. Las medidas de los lingotes se encuentran en Internet Respecto a la pureza, una moneda tiene tanto problema para ser verificada como un lingote y apostaría a que hay más monedas falsas que lingotes.

Creo que hay prejuicios respecto a los lingotes que hoy día no tienen mucho sentido racional.

Tal como yo lo veo, una moneda tiene la ventaja de que hay muchos aficionados a la numismatica que están dispuestos a pagar el sobreprecio (y no es algo despreciable como ventaja), pero si no te queda más remedio que acudir a un comprooro (Dios no lo quiera) lo que te van a pagar es el peso del oro y punto.


----------



## fff (21 Feb 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> De todas formas si el lingote tiene factura de compra y refleja las caracteristicas, peso, pureza y nº de registro del lingote ofrece bastante credibilidad y garantia de compra.



Uf... aun asi, yo no lo compraria. Yo compraria una moneda y le haria el densimetro en caso de duda.


----------



## Lego (21 Feb 2016)

está raro el hilo, aparecen dos páginas fantasma (247-248)

Venía a decir que compraría monedas bullion de oro, en mano y en Galicia.

Aparte, dentro de unas semanas iré a Madrid de visita. ¿Recomendáis alguna tienda?


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Feb 2016)

Buenas

Vendo PANDA de ORO de 2009 en perfecto estado y en su blister original.

Solo una unidad a la venta (aunque haya 2 en la foto)

Precio: *1325 euros* (rebajado) Mas barato que cualquier ejemplar de ebay usa

Interesados contactar por privado.


----------



## mundofila (23 Feb 2016)

Hola, pongo a la venta esta moneda de 50 pesos Mexico con 37,5 gr. de oro fino al inmejorable precio de spot-3%, es decir 1300€, con gastos de envío a mi cuenta.


----------



## Timetwister (23 Feb 2016)

Vendo las siguientes monedas al precio de compra de gold4ex (Gold Rates). En mano por Andorra, o puedo enviar (Paypal "familiares y amigos"). También vendo Bitcoins (a la cotización de Bitfinex, pasada a euros).

- 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Tengo 6.

- Krugerrand de 1978. No disponible.

- Gold Eagle de 2010. Me quedan 2.


----------



## cav (23 Feb 2016)

cav dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en vender los siguientes lingotes y moneda de oro:
> 
> -lingote 250 gr Heraeus (unos 8730 euros)
> -lingote 50 gr Heraeus (unos 1760 euros)
> ...


----------



## cav (23 Feb 2016)

Por lo que he leído en el foro, apenas hay gente interesada en el oro, sólo en la plata; de ahí mi pregunta de si este era el sitio adecuado.

Un saludo.


----------



## cav (24 Feb 2016)

cav dijo:


> cav dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en vender los siguientes lingotes y moneda de oro:
> ...


----------



## Mark_bcn (25 Feb 2016)

Buenos dias, pongo a la venta un lote de unas 40 piezas en oro , las de inversion SEGUN COTIZACION DEL DIA. Adjunto la lista, y si alguien quiere fotos de alguna pieza , las envio por correo. Estan en EBC+ proceden de coleccionista !!! Precios orientativos !!!!!!!!!

100 dolares canada 600 
100 reales Isabel II 1862 290
20 francos napoleon III 1865 220
20 francos 1914 gallo 220
5 dolares 1908 Indio 375
20 francos 1877 260
20 liras emanuel II 1862 255
20 francos Napoleon 1860 250
Turquia 1923 100 piastras 280
7,50 rublos 1897 precio 520
Francisco austria 1892 8 fl 260
Leopoldo II 1877 20 francos 220
Tunez 20 francos 1899 220
Umberto I 20 Liras 1882 230
Vittorio emanuel II 1862 20 liras 250
20 coronas austria 1915 260
5 rublos 1900 zar nicolas II 210
1 Pahalavi iran 1961 P.M. 350
Francisco jose austria 10 koronas 1912 150 
Fernando VI 1757 1/2 escudo 200
Carlos III 1786 200 euros.
carlos III 1771 200 euros
Felipe V 1743 1/2 escudo 200
Fernando VI 1758 1/2 200 euros
1 dolar 1868 140 euros
50 ecu 1987 belgica 580
2 pesos y medio mejico 110 euros
5 pesos de mejico 1955 135 euros
4 florines 1892 140
cacique venezolano 90 euros 
2 pesos mejicanos 70 euros


----------



## fff (25 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias, pongo a la venta un lote de unas 40 piezas en oro , las de inversion a fixing + 0 A COTIZACION DEL DIA. Adjunto la lista, y si alguien quiere fotos de alguna pieza , las envio por correo. Estan en EBC+ proceden de coleccionista !!!
> 
> 100 dolares canada 600
> 100 reales Isabel II 290
> ...



Puedes separarlas y quitar los precios de las de inversion?
Se que envias las fotos, pero seria mejor ponerlas...


----------



## Mark_bcn (25 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Puedes separarlas y quitar los precios de las de inversion?
> Se que envias las fotos, pero seria mejor ponerlas...



El 90% son de inversion ( cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve por el precio que esta al lado ) En este momento esta cruzando a 36 euros/gr y es sencillo hacer la operacion.

En lo que respecta a las fotos, son muchas y prefiero no inundar el hilo. Ya me han pedido alguna y ya esta enviada. 

saludos.


----------



## Tichy (25 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> El 90% son de inversion ( cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve por el precio que esta al lado ) En este momento esta cruzando a 36 euros/gr y es sencillo hacer la operacion.
> 
> En lo que respecta a las fotos, son muchas y prefiero no inundar el hilo. Ya me han pedido alguna y ya esta enviada.
> 
> saludos.



O el 90% no son de inversión o el precio de al lado no es a fixing + 0%. 

Cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve.

¿Un ejemplo?

1 soberano Isabel II 290
Sudafrica 2 rang 270

Cualquiera que sepa un poquito, sabe que un soberano tiene el mismo peso que 2 rand (no "rang") sudafricanos. El precio para los dos rand, 270 se acerca al fixing (un poquito más), pero 290 (más de un +7%), está bastante por encima para tratarse de un soberano que entenderemos genérico pues no se indica el año, fácilmente encontrable por un 2% sobre el spot.

Hay otros ejemplos (ducado y 8 florines ¿original o reedición? si suponemos reedición al no indicarse año, su precio está muy por encima del fixing), con lo que la pregunta de fff, me parece bastante procedente.

Pero vamos, allá cada cual. Perdón por ensuciar el hilo, pero me ha parecido bastante feo lo de "cualquiera que sepa un poquito".


----------



## fff (25 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> El 90% son de inversion ( cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve por el precio que esta al lado ) En este momento esta cruzando a 36 euros/gr y es sencillo hacer la operacion.
> 
> En lo que respecta a las fotos, son muchas y prefiero no inundar el hilo. Ya me han pedido alguna y ya esta enviada.
> 
> saludos.



Lo mejor es evitar malentendidos...
Antes de pedir fotos quiero saber el precio, y tengo dudas...

Estas diciendo a precio de fixing... 36,1 en estos momentos

100 reales Isabel II 290 (7,5*36,1 = *271,3* )
1 soberano reina victoria 290 (7,32*36,1= *264,25* )

cual de los dos precios es el válido?

PD: Perdon tichy, no habia visto tu respuesta, que es más completa que la mia.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias, pongo a la venta un lote de unas 40 piezas en oro , las de inversion a fixing + 0 A COTIZACION DEL DIA. Adjunto la lista, y si alguien quiere fotos de alguna pieza , las envio por correo. Estan en EBC+ proceden de coleccionista !!!
> 
> 100 dolares canada 600
> 100 reales Isabel II 290
> ...





Mark_bcn dijo:


> El 90% son de inversion ( cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve por el precio que esta al lado ) En este momento esta cruzando a 36 euros/gr y es sencillo hacer la operacion.
> 
> En lo que respecta a las fotos, son muchas y prefiero no inundar el hilo. Ya me han pedido alguna y ya esta enviada.
> 
> saludos.



Cualquiera que "sepa un poquito" detallaría la Ceca de los escudos Españoles.

Cualquiera que "sepa un poquito" se da cuenta que de spot +0% nada de nada.

Cualquiera que "sepa un poquito" se dará cuenta ya no sólo que con los soberanos y rands no te aclaras, con los medios tampoco.

Cualquiera que "sepa un poquito" al darse cuenta que ni pones fotos en el general y que tu antigüedad en el foro es de 24 horas, podrá sacar sus propias conclusiones.

Suerte con tus ventas....


----------



## Baloi (25 Feb 2016)

Si quieres vender todas esa monedas,lo suyo es q seas un poquito más humilde.
De todas formas suerte con la venta de tus monedas.


----------



## dragunov (26 Feb 2016)

Buenas, estoy interesado en comprar tanto monedas como lingotes de PLATA cerca del precio de spot. me interesan sobre todo lingotes de 5-10 onzas o de 250-500 gramos. Mensaje privado si hay alguien que venda y hablamos!


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Feb 2016)

Disponibles: PLATA

Onza - Panda 2004 (en capsula y blister de platico precintado original) *85€ Unidad * 


sube imagenes


----------



## Mark_bcn (26 Feb 2016)

Tichy dijo:


> O el 90% no son de inversión o el precio de al lado no es a fixing + 0%.
> 
> Cualquiera que sepa un poquito lo ve.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, le doy la razon en algun punto por usted mencionado. Y tal vez, faltaba alguna aclaracion mas , en el fondo, le agradezco su critica, ya que voy a puntualizar paso a paso.

El vocablo rang fue un error de copiar y pegar de una relacion que tenia, tiene razon es Rand, pero creo que eso no tiene mucha importancia. Voy a lo que realmente importa que es el precio.
La pieza de 2 Rand, esta por debajo, tambien depende de la cotizacion que usted quiera coger de cada dia,a veces fluctua mas de 1 euro en la misma sesion de maximos a minimos.( Soy trader en mercados financieros y comodities ) Cuando ayer puse el anuncio, estaba en 36,20 ., claro que tambien me puede decir que hizo 35,75,pero lo que no puedo hacer es variar cada hora los precios . 
Por lo tanto y en vista de ello, AFIRMO : PRECIOS ORIENTATIVOS A CERRAR CON LA COTIZACION QUE EXISTA EN EL MOMENTO DEL ACUERDO .

Otra puntualizacion que no estaba hecha y que agradezco la haya usted mencionado.
LAS PIEZAS SON ORIGINALES Y NINGUNA REACUÑACION !!!!!!!!!!

Creo que con todo esto, le habre aclarado el porque de los precios.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 10:03 ----------




Baloi dijo:


> Si quieres vender todas esa monedas,lo suyo es q seas un poquito más humilde.
> De todas formas suerte con la venta de tus monedas.



Buenos dias, no es cuestion de humildad, no soy numismatico ni me dedico a ello. Puse la frase ,porque entendi que cualquier interesado, lo deduce facilmente. 

Saludos.


----------



## SOLIDUS (26 Feb 2016)

Buenos días,

Después de una larga ausencia por causas inevitables, vuelvo al foro esperando recibir buenas ofertas 

En concreto estoy interesado en COMPRAR:
Soberanos o medios soberanos en buen estado de conservación. También me podría interesar moneda española o francesa siempre que se valore como inversión.

En cuanto a la plata, me interesan:
American Silver Eagle anteriores al 2008
Mapples anteriores al 2008
Kookaburras anteriores al 2006
Koalas del 2007 y 2008
Somalia Elefant 2015

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (26 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias, le doy la razon en algun punto por usted mencionado. Y tal vez, faltaba alguna aclaracion mas , en el fondo, le agradezco su critica, ya que voy a puntualizar paso a paso.
> 
> El vocablo rang fue un error de copiar y pegar de una relacion que tenia, tiene razon es Rand, pero creo que eso no tiene mucha importancia. Voy a lo que realmente importa que es el precio.
> La pieza de 2 Rand, esta por debajo, tambien depende de la cotizacion que usted quiera coger de cada dia,a veces fluctua mas de 1 euro en la misma sesion de maximos a minimos.( Soy trader en mercados financieros y comodities ) Cuando ayer puse el anuncio, estaba en 36,20 ., claro que tambien me puede decir que hizo 35,75,pero lo que no puedo hacer es variar cada hora los precios .
> ...



Por no extenderme: 7,32*36,20 = 265
270/265 = 1,019 o sea, 1,9% sobre el fixing. Nunca 0% sobre el fixing

Todavía estoy buscando en la lista el 90% de monedas al fixing, incluso tomando como valor el máximo de 36,20 €/g que usted indica.

Solo hay una que está al fixing, bueno, en realidad por debajo. Debe ser un error (dejo la búsqueda a los que saben un poquito por si se quieren entretener).

Y no me ha explicado por qué dice que un soberano de Isabel II común, que es una moneda de inversión, lo valora a 290€ y dice que las monedas de inversión están "a fixing".

Dando por bueno el máximo indicado por usted mismo de 36,20 €/g, si volvemos a hacer la cuenta:

290/265 = 1,094 o sea, 9,4% sobre el fixing. 

Entiéndame. A mí me parece perfecto que alguien quiera vender soberanos de Isabel II de los más comunes a 1000 euros o a fixing. Allá cada vendedor y comprador que cierren libremente su acuerdo.

Lo que no me gusta es que se diga que son precios a fixing más 0%, cuando en realidad no lo son.

Y lo que me gusta menos es que cuando alguien, de buenas maneras, le pide que precise la información, le conteste con lo de "cualquiera que sepa un poquito".

NOTA: Y aunque no me quería extender, dado que dice que no son reediciones, estaría bien que indicara los años del ducado y 8 florines que ofrece, a precios por cierto bastante por encima del fixing, deben de ser del 10% que no está a fixing.


----------



## Chicharro (26 Feb 2016)

Tengo en venta varios Krugerrand desde el aòo 74 al 84.

Solo trato en mano en joyerias de confianza. Tienen factura de compra.


De todas formas si alguien sabe algùn lugar donde te los compren a fixing me haria un gran favor... Lo mejor que he encontrado es -2%


Tambien compro tubos de monedas de plata a fixing, minimo 20-25 unidades y siempre trato en mano.


----------



## Mark_bcn (26 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches, voy a dejar claro el pq de mi valoracion , puede ser que alguno de ustedes mal interprete la terminologia o mi forma de expresarlo.

Antes de todo, ya estan subsanados los datos que faltaban y eliminada la media libra, que por error, estaba 2 veces.

Vamos a ver, veo que alguno de ustedes, aplican el precio fixing del oro bruto , al peso del oro neto de la pieza. Claro !!!!! asi salen sus numeros, cuando es mas que sabido que el oro manufacturado o de inversion ,suele estar entre el ( 1,5 y 2,5 euros mas/gr, segun quien lo venda) que el bruto. 
Pues dicen que rectificar es de sabios y para que no hayan malos entendidos, VENDO LAS PIEZAS A PRECIO DE COTIZACION CON SU PESO TOTAL EN EL MOMENTO DE CERRAR EL ACUERDO. !!!!!! PRECIOS ORIENTATIVOS DEBIDO A LA FLUCTUACION DIARIA.!!!!
Espero asi aclarar todas las dudas y malos entendidos.
P.D.: Tampoco voy a discutir por si son 2,46 o 3,21 !!!!!!! Mas que nada por si alguien se entretiene buscando 3 pies al gato !!!
Saludos !!!


----------



## oinoko (26 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Vamos a ver, veo que alguno de ustedes, aplican el precio fixing del oro bruto , al peso del oro neto de la pieza. Claro !!!!! asi salen sus numeros, cuando es mas que sabido que el oro manufacturado o de inversion ,suele estar entre el ( 1,5 y 2,5 euros mas/gr, segun quien lo venda) que el bruto.
> Pues dicen que rectificar es de sabios y para que no hayan malos entendidos, VENDO LAS PIEZAS A PRECIO DE COTIZACION CON SU PESO TOTAL EN EL MOMENTO DE CERRAR EL ACUERDO. !!!!!!



No voy a perder el tiempo rebatiendo tonterías. Ya te lo han explicado y si quisieras entenderlo ya lo habrías hecho.


Lo que me gustaría saber es como has conseguido esa colección de piezas si no tienes ni la mas pajolera idea de lo que tienes en las manos.




Mark_bcn dijo:


> ( Soy trader en mercados financieros y comodities )



:XX:
Ya me imagino que tipo de "trader" eres. Eso explica el mal humor.


----------



## Tichy (26 Feb 2016)

Gracias Oinoko por exponerlo brevemente de forma tan acertada. Soy tan burro que si no leo tu post igual lo explico otra vez.

Tan solo añadir que en efecto ha puesto año a todas las monedas, y en cuanto a lo que le preguntaba de si las austriacas sin año eran reediciones u originales, y de ahí su alto precio, la contestación fue, en mayúsculas:



> Otra puntualizacion que no estaba hecha y que agradezco la haya usted mencionado.
> LAS PIEZAS SON ORIGINALES Y NINGUNA REACUÑACION !!!!!!!!!!



Pues bien, de las cinco monedas austriacas en la lista (el ducado ha desaparecido), TODAS, de acuerdo al año que indica, son reacuñaciones. ::

En fin, seguro que hay alguna explicación que no entendemos los que ignoramos cosas "más que sabidas".


----------



## Mark_bcn (26 Feb 2016)

*No entrare en el juego de cierto "" personajes""*



oinoko dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo rebatiendo tonterías. Ya te lo han explicado y si quisieras entenderlo ya lo habrías hecho.
> 
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber es como has conseguido esa colección de piezas si no tienes ni la mas pajolera idea de lo que tienes en las manos.
> ...




Por mi parte, no pienso contestar a segun quienes en este foro,he admitido las criticas de buen grado, he ido rectificando paulatinamente los contenidos,he explicado mi razonamiento y lo que realmente molesta es que los moderadores, permitan la descalificacion personal ( cosa que nunca hago y usted si ).
Pues ya que entra en esa dinamica, le comento que me place enormemente ver que al menos sabe leer, es importante para desenvolverse en la vida !!!!! Lo que si que tambien esta claro, que no le van a otorgar el premio "" Nobel a la deduccion o videncia """ afirmando mi desconocimiento numismatico, pq eso ya lo mencione yo mismo con anterioridad.
Y en lo que respecta a mi actividad profesional y el humor que pueda tener, ahorrese sus apreciaciones, que nadie se las pidio y posiblemente en ese campo le daria unos cuantos repasos, solo llevo desde el 99 , algo asi como 17 años si no me fallan los calculos.
Bon voyage sr mio .!!!!


----------



## oinoko (27 Feb 2016)

Uff!, que pereza.


----------



## crufel (27 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias, pongo a la venta un lote de unas 40 piezas en oro , las de inversion a fixing + 0 A COTIZACION DEL DIA. Adjunto la lista, y si alguien quiere fotos de alguna pieza , las envio por correo. Estan en EBC+ proceden de coleccionista !!!
> 
> 100 dolares canada 600
> 100 reales Isabel II 1862 290
> ...



A mi me parecen interesantes, y creo que debe de haber "buen rollo" en el foro entre los conforistas. Tengamos en cuenta eso sí, que estamos hablando de cosas que valen mucho dinero y que la gente es normal que haga preguntas. No hay por que dudar de la honradez a priori de Mark_bcn, pero es una colección muy extensas de alguien que (y le honra) reconoce no tener conocimientos numismáticos. ¿Quién nos dice que quien le pasó las monedas no era un coleccionista de reproducciones de las que venden por fascículos en los quioscos?

Le pedí por privado a Mark_bcn que me enviara las fotos y los precios de todas y respecto a estos últimos me remitió a su post y las fotografías ni las mencionó.

Poner las fotografías de las piezas en el hilo no sólo no sería una molestia por llenar el foro, sino que a los aficionados nos encantaría verlas tanto si las quieren comprar como si no.

Te pido Mark_bcn, que cuelgues fotos de tus piezas, de veras que podrías hacer ventas, incluso conmigo.


----------



## 1985loren (27 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches, ¿sobre que precio rondaria una onza de oro panda de 1991?


----------



## Shavi (27 Feb 2016)

No entiendo como no hay una moderación que ponga orden. Un hilo tan cojonudo como este no se encuentra en ningún lado.


----------



## Mark_bcn (27 Feb 2016)

crufel dijo:


> A mi me parecen interesantes, y creo que debe de haber "buen rollo" en el foro entre los conforistas. Tengamos en cuenta eso sí, que estamos hablando de cosas que valen mucho dinero y que la gente es normal que haga preguntas. No hay por que dudar de la honradez a priori de Mark_bcn, pero es una colección muy extensas de alguien que (y le honra) reconoce no tener conocimientos numismáticos. ¿Quién nos dice que quien le pasó las monedas no era un coleccionista de reproducciones de las que venden por fascículos en los quioscos?
> 
> Le pedí por privado a Mark_bcn que me enviara las fotos y los precios de todas y respecto a estos últimos me remitió a su post y las fotografías ni las mencionó.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias , le comento que algun forero que me pidio fotos de alguna/s piezas ,se las envie automaticamente. En su caso,me pedia de todas y creo que seria farragoso enviar tantas. 
Si los moderadores no tienen inconveniente,si que las pondria . 
Ademas, doy la opcion de hacer la transaccion en persona(con algun forero ya hemos hablado de eso) y como comprendera, no voy a estar por aqui perdiendo el tiempo y haciendolo perder a los demas.
Esas piezas y otras mas, proceden de una coleccion de un gran numismatico ya fallecido y muy allegado. me reitero, si quiere de alguna pieza o algunas en concreto,indiquemelo y se la remito.

Saludos !!!!!!!


----------



## kapandji (27 Feb 2016)

hola,
Estoy interesado en la compra de moneda 1/10 oz oro bullion en perfecto estado (preferiblemente maple o filarmónica). 
Precio spot + 1%

vendo las siguientes monedas:
- Protección de la naturaleza de Benin, 2014 “Elefant”, 1 oz.
- Protección de la naturaleza de Benin, 2015 “Elefant”, 1 oz..

En perfecto estado, con sus cápsulas. Las dos monedas por 70 euros. Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Fotos por privado.
Acepto cambio por monedas de 1/10 oz oro bullion en perfecto estado.


vendo la cartera número dos de "the fisch fake coin" con SOLO TRES TEST:
1 oz krugerrand.
1/2 oz krgerrand.
1/4 oz krugerrand

Perfecto estado, envio a cargo del comprador. Fotos por privado.

Acepto cambio por monedas de 1/10 oz oro bullion en perfecto estado.

gracias


----------



## makokillo (27 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias , le comento que algun forero que me pidio fotos de alguna/s piezas ,se las envie automaticamente. En su caso,me pedia de todas y creo que seria farragoso enviar tantas.
> Si los moderadores no tienen inconveniente,si que las pondria .
> Ademas, doy la opcion de hacer la transaccion en persona(con algun forero ya hemos hablado de eso) y como comprendera, no voy a estar por aqui perdiendo el tiempo y haciendolo perder a los demas.
> Esas piezas y otras mas, proceden de una coleccion de un gran numismatico ya fallecido y muy allegado. me reitero, si quiere de alguna pieza o algunas en concreto,indiquemelo y se la remito.
> ...



Yo te dije por privado que me interesaban 3 piezas y que me enviases a mi correo personal esas 3 fotos, de eso hace un par de dias y hasta el momento no he recibido nada y tampoco si te sigue interesando o no venderme esas piezas.
No sé, pero aqui estamos acostumbrados a hacer las cosas de manera diferente, no digo ni mejor ni peor, pero creo que al 99% de vendedores y compradores nos ha ido bien tal y como lo llevabamos hasta ahora, asi que no te auguro buen futuro en este foro, puede que seas un gran profesional en otros ambitos, por ejemplo en ventas cara a cara, pero en el foro no has empezado con buen pie ni mucho menos.
Por cierto, ya no hace falta que me envies las fotos, ya no estoy interesado en las monedas.

Un saludo


----------



## Mark_bcn (27 Feb 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo te dije por privado que me interesaban 3 piezas y que me enviases a mi correo personal esas 3 fotos, de eso hace un par de dias y hasta el momento no he recibido nada y tampoco si te sigue interesando o no venderme esas piezas.
> No sé, pero aqui estamos acostumbrados a hacer las cosas de manera diferente, no digo ni mejor ni peor, pero creo que al 99% de vendedores y compradores nos ha ido bien tal y como lo llevabamos hasta ahora, asi que no te auguro buen futuro en este foro, puede que seas un gran profesional en otros ambitos, por ejemplo en ventas cara a cara, pero en el foro no has empezado con buen pie ni mucho menos.
> Por cierto, ya no hace falta que me envies las fotos, ya no estoy interesado en las monedas.
> 
> Un saludo



Diga usted toda la verdad , le conteste prontamente y usted me dijo,que mas que nada, queria las fotos para saber el año, el cual le respondi al momento y los inclui en la relacion.
Puedo hacer un copia y pega de su mensaje privado. !!!

Y entiendo lo de entrar con mal pie, logico y normal,pq por esta www como por todas, circulan muchos comerciantes, comisionistas ,intermediarios etc etc , y no interesa que aparezcan outsiders a precios competitivos pq siempre les resta cuota de mercado. La mejor tactica,es torpedear y desacreditar !!!

Saludos


----------



## makokillo (27 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Diga usted toda la verdad , le conteste prontamente y usted me dijo,que mas que nada, queria las fotos para saber el año, el cual le respondi al momento y los inclui en la relacion.
> Puedo hacer un copia y pega de su mensaje privado. !!!
> 
> Y entiendo lo de entrar con mal pie, logico y normal,pq por esta www como por todas, circulan muchos comerciantes, comisionistas ,intermediarios etc etc , y no interesa que aparezcan outsiders a precios competitivos pq siempre les resta cuota de mercado. La mejor tactica,es torpedear y desacreditar !!!
> ...



Toda la verdad es que cuando me dijiste los años te conteste con otro mensaje del 25-feb-2016, 19:26 que decia: "Ok, gracias podrian interesarme , enviame las fotos."
No se por que motivo no quieres poner ni enviar fotos pero desde luego tu a mi no me dejas por mentiroso.
Y respecto a torpedear y desacreditar por parte de otros comerciantes, etc creo que todos los que hemos interactuado contigo en este hilo somos principalmente compradores y lo que nos interesa es que haya cuanto mas competencia mejor, pero queremos las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso que para eso pagamos.


----------



## oinoko (27 Feb 2016)

En los siglos XVII y XVIII la moneda de oro española tenía una pureza de 875 milésimas (7/8) y la moneda de oro inglesa tenía una pureza de 916.6 milésimas (11/12).

El termino kilate se diseñó para facilitar la conversión entre las monedas de oro de las potencias de la época, ya que los distintos tipos de pureza generaban un problema, y se definió sobre la base del mínimo común múltiplo (mates de 6º de básica) de ambos denominadores. De este modo, la moneda española tenía una pureza (21/24) o 21 kilates, y la moneda inglesa una pureza de (22/24) o 22 kilates, de este modo la conversión por peso de una moneda a otra era inmediata.

Luego a mediados del XIX con la implantación del sistema métrico decimal, algunos países intentaron aprovechar la ocasión, y unificar también este asunto de la pureza de las monedas, diseñando sus monedas con pureza 900 milésimas o 9/10. A este cambió se apuntaron los países de la Unión Latina (entre ellos España, Francia, Suiza, Italia, Bélgica), y otros países, como Estados Unidos, pero los ingleses que siempre van por libre, siguieron a la suya con sus yardas, sus millas, sus libras, y sus 917 milésimas en las monedas de oro (22 kilates).

Luego en el año 2016, *Mark_bcn* , _trader en mercados financieros y comodities _, revolucionó el mercado del oro con un concepto innovador y rompedor, “*el precio spot, pero del peso en bruto*”, simplificando el mercado y acabando con las complejas y engorrosas conversiones que se habían utilizado en este mercado durante muchos siglos. 

Todo por lo que pese en la báscula, pero a precio spot, y a correr.

Señor, llévame pronto.
.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (27 Feb 2016)

Jajajajajjajaja!


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Feb 2016)

¡Buena puntualización, oinoko!

¡Con lo fácil que es hacer bien las cosas!


----------



## conde84 (27 Feb 2016)

*EN VENTA*

ANDORRA 

10 DINERS 1998 50 anv declaracion universal derechos humanos 31,4 g plata 925 precio: 20 €
10 Diners 1998 EUROPA 31,4 g plata 925 precio: 20 €


AUSTRALIA

Kookaburra 1990 31,1 g plata 925 precio: 48 euros

Serie lunar I:

Año del mono 2004 31,1 g plata 999 precio:58 €
Año del gallo 2005 31,1 g plata 999 precio:58 €

REPUBLICA DE GHANA

5 CEDIS ''LUNAR SKULLS,AÑO DE LA CABRA''
Calidad:BU
PESO: 31,1 G PLATA 999
TIRADA:2000

Con certificado de autenticidad numero 1905

Precio: 54 €

CANADA

Wildlife series

Lobo 2011 31,1 g plata 999 precio: 32 euros


ESPAÑA

10 euros 2003 ''Primer aniversario del euro'' 27 g plata 925 precio:20 €
3 euros ''500 anv descubrimiento tierra firme Venezuela''con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 20 g plata 925 precio:18 €
2000 pesetas 1990 ''barcelona 92 futbol'' con carton exterior,caja y certificado (tiene manchas de leche) 27 g plata 925 precio:16 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''XX aniversario de la constitucion'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €
1000 pesetas 1998 ''mundial 98'' con carton exterior,caja de madera y certificado 13,5 g plata 925 precio:12 €

5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:37 €
5000 pesetas 1990 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:42 €
5000 pesetas 1991 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 54 g plata 925 precio:42 €

10000 pesetas (cincuentin)1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 169 g plata 925 precio: 100 €
10000 pesetas (cincuentin)1990 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 169 g plata 925 precio: 105 €
10000 pesetas (cincuentin)1992 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 169 g plata 925 precio: 110 €


5000 pesetas 1989 quinto centenario con carton exterior,caja y certificado, 1,68 g oro 999 precio:60 €


Estuche de 100 a 2000 pesetas (5 monedas)con certificados V centenario año 1989,las monedas suman 52,2 g plata 925 precio:39 €


GIBRALTAR

14 ecus 1991 ''caballero en caballo sentido izquierdo'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9 €
14 ecus 1993 ''Caballero en caballo sentido derecho'' 10 g plata 925 precio:9 €


HUNGRIA

500 Forint 1994''integracion a la union europea'' 31,4 g plata 925 precio:21 €


HOLANDA

25 ECUS 1993 ''LEEGHWATER'' 25,2 G plata 925 precio:15 €


LIBERIA/CONGO

Coleccion ''Time is Money''

Estuche de madera original y certificados de autenticidad
Contiene dos monedas y una cuchara de hierro, una moneda es un reloj de sol real y lo otra una brujula real que la cuchara hace como flecha.
Tirada de solo 5000 unidades

Liberia 10 dolares 1994 ''reloj de sol''25 g plata 925 
Congo 10 francos 1994 ''brujula'' 25 g plata 925

Precio:84 €



LUXEMBURGO

25 ECUS 1993 ''Gran duque de luxemburgo Joseph Bech'' 23,2 g plata 925 precio:15 €
25 ECUS 1994 ''Duquesa de luxemburgo Marie therese'' 23,2 g plata 925 precio:15 €


MEJICO

Serie precolombina

5 pesos 1998 ''Jaguar'' 31,1 g plata 999 BU precio:30 €


PORTUGAL

25 ECUS 1996 ''Pedro alvares cabral'' 28,2 g plata 925 precio:17 €


TOKELAU

5 Dolares 1993 ''Lima Tala'' 31,4 g plata 925 precio: 21 €



Todas las monedas vienen encapsuladas y en perfecto estado salvo que se indique lo contrario.
Los precios son definitivos por lo que no se admiten regateos.
Los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.
Cualquier peticion de foto por privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Mark_bcn (28 Feb 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> En los siglos XVII y XVIII la moneda de oro española tenía una pureza de 875 milésimas (7/8) y la moneda de oro inglesa tenía una pureza de 916.6 milésimas (11/12).
> 
> El termino kilate se diseñó para facilitar la conversión entre las monedas de oro de las potencias de la época, ya que los distintos tipos de pureza generaban un problema, y se definió sobre la base del mínimo común múltiplo (mates de 6º de básica) de ambos denominadores. De este modo, la moneda española tenía una pureza (21/24) o 21 kilates, y la moneda inglesa una pureza de (22/24) o 22 kilates, de este modo la conversión por peso de una moneda a otra era inmediata.
> 
> ...



Ante todo buenas tardes, y jajajajaj no puedo por mas, al leer este post !!!
Me confirma mi intuicion de que al menos sabe leer y mas aun copiar y pegar!!!
En lo sucesivo,ya le consultare la nomenclatura adecuada cuando quiera poner nuevos post, y tal vez aun albergo la esperanza de que me sorprenda con otro alegato de nivel como el ya copiado!!!! Sea mas creativo y no copie ( que ya en el colegio,nos decian que eso estaba mal ) .
Tal y como decimos en bolsa, hasta el rabo todo es toro y no pierdo la esperanza de que me deslumbre con alguna aportacion propia !!!!
Saludos.
P.D.: le doy las gracias por las risas que me surgieron en el momento de leer su post. :XX:


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (28 Feb 2016)

Queridísimo compañero “*fran69*” deberías de dar el nombre de tu tienda y lugar de esta, para poder comprarte algo, pues el individuo que regenta Andorrano Joyeria Barcelona - Comprar oro, invertir en plata o monedas - Andorrano Joyería me está sacando muchas “perras” ::y quiero repartir mi *vil “FIAT” * entre todos los foreros posibles y Alicante o Murcia me pilla de paso cuando voy de vacaciones o de trabajo, bueno no, muy de paso no me pilla, pero no me importa dar un rodeo y comprar en el corte Ingles de Alicante:o y de paso pillar oro y plata.

Y no, no es propaganda lo que te pido, más bien un “repartir” de “plata y oro” entre los foreros de la zona. Ya sé que los precios del “andorrano” son muy buenos, pero lo mismo te haces con los mismos proveedores y puedes dar los mismos precios:rolleye:.

Un saludo y suerte con el negocio, lo digo porque nos va a hacer falta un sitio de donde sacar la plata y el oro para los malos tiempos que se avecinan.


----------



## Mark_bcn (28 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes, a ver que tal se ven las fotos, las agrupe, para que no fuesen tantas.





http://s19.postimg.org/v5wvcq30z/DSC_1148.jpg

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:13 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:15 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:16 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:22 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:22 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:23 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:24 ----------


----------



## Mark_bcn (28 Feb 2016)

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:25 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:26 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:27 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:27 ----------








---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 18:29 ----------









Y hasta aqui puedo hacer . He intentado reagruparlas para que no fuesen tantas fotos y aun asi , son muchas. Espero disipar dudas .

Saludos !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fran69 (28 Feb 2016)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Queridísimo compañero “*fran69*” deberías de dar el nombre de tu tienda y lugar de esta, para poder comprarte algo, pues el individuo que regenta Andorrano Joyeria Barcelona - Comprar oro, invertir en plata o monedas - Andorrano Joyería me está sacando muchas “perras” ::y quiero repartir mi *vil “FIAT” * entre todos los foreros posibles y Alicante o Murcia me pilla de paso cuando voy de vacaciones o de trabajo, bueno no, muy de paso no me pilla, pero no me importa dar un rodeo y comprar en el corte Ingles de Alicante:o y de paso pillar oro y plata.
> 
> Y no, no es propaganda lo que te pido, más bien un “repartir” de “plata y oro” entre los foreros de la zona. Ya sé que los precios del “andorrano” son muy buenos, pero lo mismo te haces con los mismos proveedores y puedes dar los mismos precios:rolleye:.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte con el negocio, lo digo porque nos va a hacer falta un sitio de donde sacar la plata y el oro para los malos tiempos que se avecinan.



Buenas noches, lugar del local físicamente, Ciudad: Elche (Alicante), Altabix concretamente. canales de venta, serán varios por internet. nombre: SCS Numismatik, por Dios, sigue comprándole al Andorrano también, de hecho yo lo hago como coleccionista que soy, tanto a el como a Necho u otros vendedores que son muy de fiar que andan por aquí desde hace tiempo.
Nuestra especialidad será la moneda de oro histórica, pequeño formato, (Napos,Vrenellis,Alfonsinas,soberanos, etc... etc... desde luego nos entrara de todo por nuestros canales, osea también habran onzas claro esta, no asi lingotes, tocaremos moneda que es lo que hemos tocado miles de veces en los últimos 30 años, y si, seremos competitivos, aunque esto no son lechugas, ni la mia es mas larga ni mas verde ni mas tierna, tampoco seme echara a perder,,, esto es oro, y todos sabemos que los márgenes son muy estrechos, ten encuenta que compraremos sobre menos 2 menos 3 y venderemos a mas dos mas tres e incluso según algún tipo de piezas a spot, osea apretaito apretaito, como siempre en cualquier emprendimiento el socio que mas ganara de todo esto, será el de siempre el Sr. Monti o su sustituto en breve.


----------



## oinoko (29 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Ante todo buenas tardes, y jajajajaj no puedo por mas, al leer este post !!!
> Me confirma mi intuicion de que al menos sabe leer y mas aun copiar y pegar!!!
> En lo sucesivo,ya le consultare la nomenclatura adecuada cuando quiera poner nuevos post, y tal vez aun albergo la esperanza de que me sorprenda con otro alegato de nivel como el ya copiado!!!! Sea mas creativo y no copie ( que ya en el colegio,nos decian que eso estaba mal ) .
> Tal y como decimos en bolsa, hasta el rabo todo es toro y no pierdo la esperanza de que me deslumbre con alguna aportacion propia !!!!
> ...



Pues si que me ha quedado un post bastante chulo, verdad?
Y eso que no he querido pasarme de rosca, porque si no, empiezo con los 4 sistemas monetarios de Isabel II y entonces sí que lo flipas.

Tu problema es que en este foro hay bastante más nivel del que te esperabas. Quizás debieras volver a forocoches, para no sentirte fuera de sitio. Te lo digo por tu bien.

En cuanto a lo de copiar, ahora con San Google es tan fácil encontrar un texto copiado, que quedarías muy mal si después de acusar de copiar, no fueras capaz de encontrar de donde lo he copiado.

O tampoco sabes usar Google?
.


----------



## fff (29 Feb 2016)

Personalmente agradezco las fotos, siempre es bonito ver una moneda... aunque sean todas "arrejuntás".
Sigo sin entender por qué no están los pesos (reales) de las piezas...
Muchas están SC, pero otras cuantas para nada EBC+ en mi modesta opinión. 
El 90% no son de inversión, pero si hay unas cuantas. De hecho, me parece "curioso" que se atribuya esta colección a un numismático, no digo que no sea posible, pero si curioso. Normalmente un numismático propiamente dicho 'le da a otras piezas', siendo estas más de un inversor, pero bueno, de todo hay en la viña del señor.
En fin, y respecto al precio 'spot' comentado ... pues para cualquiera que entienda un poquito... está claro...


----------



## Mark_bcn (29 Feb 2016)

Tu problema es que en este foro hay bastante más nivel del que te esperabas. Quizás debieras volver a forocoches, para no sentirte fuera de sitio. Te lo digo por tu bien.

En cuanto a lo de copiar, ahora con San Google es tan fácil encontrar un texto copiado, que quedarías muy mal si después de acusar de copiar, no fueras capaz de encontrar de donde lo he copiado.

O tampoco sabes usar Google?
.[/QUOTE]

Siento desilusionarle,pero en primer lugar,nunca he pisado ese foro y no me interesa lo mas minimo. Solo en aquellos de tematica bursatil y siempre con opiniones razonadas. 
En segundo lugar, no es mi intencion dejar este hilo ,porque despues de estas piezas habran mas y siempre prefiero que vayan a manos de coleccionistas que no de comisionistas !!!!!
No creo que "" flipase "" con los sistemas monetarios de Isabel II ,porque si de verdad me hubiera interesado la historia,ya me hubiese documentado al respecto. Me gusta mas,intentar deducir que van a hacer los mercados,ya son muchos años, viendo como los manipulan a su antojo e interes.
A ver si usted ""flipa "" con esto :: En Marzo el oro SPOT !!! tocara los 37,5/38 euros.y durante el 2016 tocara los 43/44 euros/gr El razonamiento es largo ,pero intentare resumir. 
Cuando ya rompio confirmando los 1180$ , se acabo el oro bajista ,por un canal de tendencia desde Julio del 2013,a partir de ahi ya ha atacado en 2 ocasiones la resistencia mayor de 1250$,siendo repelida en ambas ocasiones,va a por el tercer intento y si lo logra, disparara stops en cascada y a los 1300$ ya mismo ( o sea a 38 euros /gr ). Tambien la divisa aportara su grano de arena en la zona euro,pq esta claro que vamos hacia la paridad en el Euro/dolar ,lo cual incrementara un 9/10% su precio.
Espero no equivocarme y el tiempo dictara sentencia,por ahora y mientras no caiga por debajo de los 1160$ mantengo mi opinion firmemente.

Saludos !!!!!


----------



## Urbanismo (29 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias, pongo a la venta un lote de unas 40 piezas en oro , las de inversion A COTIZACION DEL DIA. Adjunto la lista, y si alguien quiere fotos de alguna pieza , las envio por correo. Estan en EBC+ proceden de coleccionista !!! Precios orientativos !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 100 dolares canada 600
> 100 reales Isabel II 1862 290
> ...



Bueno, tras ver la lista y las fotos de las monedas, creo que alguien debe decirle al forero los precios aporximados (si quiere vender las monedas), de lo que tiene:

1º. A primera vista, las piezas parecen buenas (no se ven copias de joyeria, aunque libras falsas con 18k hay para dar y vender, las hacían en líbano).

2º. El precio de la mayoría de piezas, a spot en el momento, asi los 20 francos franceses, las libras (son cecas corrientes, en todo caso la de victoria joven un poco mas cara, lástima no sea una de escudo y con 28 perlas), los pesos mejicanos, las iraníes, los ecus, las 20 liras y todas las austriacas que ha posteado, eso en el tamaño 20 francos/ 1 libra, los tamaños menores llevan mas o menos entre el 2 y el 4% sobre el spot. Spot también para la libra egipcia, la saudí, y los 100 kurush turcos. Como referencia puedo decir que ultimamente he comprado dos libras, una de ISabel II del primer año a spot (SC-), y una de Victoria joven con escudo -de las corrientes-, en un MBC+ a spot mas 10%, y están compradas a un comerciante con tienda abierta.

3º. Por encima del spot (no mucho), los 100 reales de Isabel II, no se ve si son los mas raros de sevilla, pero si son de barcelona o madrid, spot +4/8%, tampoco son flor de cuño, mas bien un mbc+; los 5 dólares del indio, aunque son corrientes en año y ceca, se pueden vender por 300/330€, depende de lo bonitos que estén en mano, tampoco parece que esten en SC ni en EBC+ (se observan algunos golpes), el dólar, alrededor de 60/80 €, y los durillos, son todos corrientes (sevilla de FelipeV y madrid de fernando VI y Carlos III), no hay rarezas de Carlos IV o Fernando VII, y uno de ellos parece descolgado -el mas reciente de Carlos IV-), el descolgado entre 70/90€ y el resto entre 100/140€, depende de lo bonitos que estén, incluso un poco mas.

Ahora bien. todo depende de si se quieren vender o no, y siempre a reserva de verlas en directo, que no se están comprando a un comerciante establecido, y sobre todo en las libras hay mucha falsa que si no la pesas y la miras muy bien, dan el pego. El andorrano -que tiene toda la garantía del mundo-, vende las bullion mas baratas.

Ah, y los precios, mira las últimas subastas de Aureo, Soler, Ibercoin, Vico y Cayón, son una guia bastante fiable, en la última de Ibercoin por ejemplo, todo el bullión se vendió a spot -o incluso menos los 50 pesos-, hay quien se hizo con buenos lotes de 20 francos a menos de 190€ puestas en casa.

Un saludo


----------



## potiman (29 Feb 2016)

Hola a todos, llevo medio año comprando un poco de plata y leyendoos y escribo para ver si me podeis ayudar.
Hace poco vi en la pagina kettner-edelmetalle la moneda del gorila del Congo de 5000 francos CFA por 29 €, me gustó pero solo compro bullion con poco premiun asi que lo dejé pasar. El caso es que luego la he podido comprar en apmex.com a traves de un amigo que estaba en USA por 19 dolares.
Tambien vi en kettner el springbock de Gabón y ahora el leon del Congo por 29 €,(las tres monedas acuñadas por scottsdale mint) en apmex no están y me preguntaba si alguien puede conseguirlos a precios mas bajos (entiendo que al ser una tirada relativamente baja los de kettner se suben a la parra).
Mi idea es comprar 25 springbock y 25 leones, si alguien tiene opcion de dar un precio mejor podria ponerlo en el foro (quizá le gusten a alguno mas).
Un saludo y os seguiré leyendo por el foro

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 20:25 ----------

Por cierto, otra pregunta, cuando mi amigo traiga las monedas debe pagar IVA? al fin y al cabo son monedas de curso legal como los dolares y por ellos no se paga al cruzar la frontera. Tengo que decirselo antes de que venga no sea que le monten un lio en la aduana jeje


----------



## Mark_bcn (29 Feb 2016)

Ah, y los precios, mira las últimas subastas de Aureo, Soler, Ibercoin, Vico y Cayón, son una guia bastante fiable, en la última de Ibercoin por ejemplo, todo el bullión se vendió a spot -o incluso menos los 50 pesos-, hay quien se hizo con buenos lotes de 20 francos a menos de 190€ puestas en casa.

Un saludo[/QUOTE]

Buenas noches y gracias por su post, sobre todo tengo muy en cuenta este ultimo parrafo .
Ultima subasta de ibercoin el 15 de diciembre de 2015 cuando el spot era a 31/gr en esa misma fecha .
Y ya que menciona los francos a 190 con spot 31 , digame si es tan amable a como saldrian a 36.5 ???. Mas que nada pq veo que usted es un tecnico y yo no. 
Por cierto, con todos aquellos foreros que hablo, les comento que solo transaccion en persona, y que si no estan en bcn , pues que deleguen en alguien de confianza.
Y por ultimo, creo entender que dijo que si quiero vender, yo diria mas bien que si quiero MAL vender, seria mas ajustado.

Saludos. !!!!!!!


----------



## musu19 (29 Feb 2016)

me apasiona este animado debate.... pero podeis abrir un hilo propio para discutirlo... acordaos que este es compra-venta, no compra venta deluxe!!!
con todo mi respeto y cariño!!


----------



## Urbanismo (29 Feb 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Ah, y los precios, mira las últimas subastas de Aureo, Soler, Ibercoin, Vico y Cayón, son una guia bastante fiable, en la última de Ibercoin por ejemplo, todo el bullión se vendió a spot -o incluso menos los 50 pesos-, hay quien se hizo con buenos lotes de 20 francos a menos de 190€ puestas en casa.
> 
> Un saludo



Buenas noches y gracias por su post, sobre todo tengo muy en cuenta este ultimo parrafo .
Ultima subasta de ibercoin el 15 de diciembre de 2015 cuando el spot era a 31/gr en esa misma fecha .
Y ya que menciona los francos a 190 con spot 31 , digame si es tan amable a como saldrian a 36.5 ???. Mas que nada pq veo que usted es un tecnico y yo no. 
Por cierto, con todos aquellos foreros que hablo, les comento que solo transaccion en persona, y que si no estan en bcn , pues que deleguen en alguien de confianza.
Y por ultimo, creo entender que dijo que si quiero vender, yo diria mas bien que si quiero MAL vender, seria mas ajustado.

Saludos. !!!!!!![/QUOTE]

No, no se trata de malvender, se trata de que si se quiere vender hay que tener en cuenta el mercado, nada mas.

Pongamos un ejemplo, los soberanos, y una página de libre acceso, la del andorrano. Si quiere vender sus soberanos, va al adorrano y se los compra hoy a 256€ y él los vende a 286€, los 20 francos (o moneda equivalente) a 199/215, si usted quiere vender sus monedas bullión, no es lógico que pida los precios del andorrano, ya que no ofrece las garantías que él como comerciante ofrece; si hace cuentas, el compra un poco por bajo del spot y vende un poco por encima del spot.

Un precio lógico para la venta (de las monedas bullión), estaría entre los de compra y venta del andorrano.

En la subasta de Ibercoin, los precios de venta estuvieron alrededor de los 150-152€ por moneda de 20 francos, a los que que sumar las comisiones de la casa, impuestos y costes de envío, pero el precio de adjudicación fueron los 150-152, y el que cobró el vendedor, ese menos la comisión que en su caso le cobró la casa de subastas. Aquí le pongo el enlace con los precios de adjudicación:
Numismática ibercoin - Subastas y venta de monedas y material numismático

Y no, no soy un técnico, sino un simple aficionado a la numismática y que sigue las subastas por internet, además en un mercado tan líquido y diario como el del bullion de oro, los márgenes y los precios son los que son, para que se paguen conservaciones tienen que ser en SC auténtico o mejor FDC, a partir de ahí te van a dar lo mismo por un soberano machacado que por uno en EBC, siempre que pesen lo mismo, estas comprando oro, no una moneda; es mas, siempre tendrás un pequeño plus por las bullion mas reconocibles (soberanos, 20 francos belgas y franceses, vrenellis y 10 gulden), que por las acuñaciones modernas o por acuñaciones menos conocidas (los 100 kurush, las iraníes, la guinea saudí -muy bonita por cierto-).

También depende del pais, aquí una moneda con mucho pedicamento son las 25 pesetas de Alfonso XII y los 100 reales/10 escudos de Isabel II, fuera de aquí las fechas (y cecas en el caso de Isabel II) corrientes, se pagan a precio de bullion, otra cosa es la moneda de oro española de los siglos XVII y XVIII acuñada en américa, salvo las onzas de Carlos IV que van a peso de oro y poco mas, los precios en USA son bestiales, eso si, conservaciones de EBC para arriba.

No se tome el post como una reconvención, pero si está empezando en esto debe ofrecer precios competitivos, para vender mas caro que el Andorrano o casa de subastas, se compra a éstos, ofrecen unas garantías que usted como particular no puede ofrecer, al menos hasta que no tenga una reputación, (caso de algún vendedor de este foro), en caso contrario le quedan páginas como ebay, todocolección y alguna mas, pero ya sabe que las comisiones no son baratas, y muchas veces se eternizan las monedas que se venden.

Un saludo


----------



## Que viene (2 Mar 2016)

Actualizado en nuevo mensaje.


----------



## mundofila (3 Mar 2016)

Hola VENDIDO
Pongo a la venta un lote de 93 duros de plata, con un peso total aproximado de 2306 gr., pureza 0.900, o sea, unos 2,075 kg. de plata fina.
No pongo fotos porque no merece la pena, son duros de batalla, a algunos se les ve la fecha, a otros no, algunos tienen golpecitos, otros no, rayas, algunos están sucios.... con esto quiero decir que al que busque fechas, estrellas, y buenos estados de conservación este lote NO LE VA A INTERESAR.
Hay unos 4 o 5 que tienen algún golpe bastante fuerte y da pena mirarlos, pero en general están "decentes".
Lo pongo en venta en 1000€, gastos de envío y seguro incluídos.


----------



## fran69 (3 Mar 2016)

A la Venta.
ORO: 5 Piezas 20 Francos Angel, ( 5,80 gramos fino) 1896 Sin Circular las 5 piezas. 217€ unidad. VENDIDAS
Piezas 20 francos Marian Coq, 1913 Sin Circular, 217€ unidad.(QUEDAN 4 LIBRES)
Soberanos Reina Victoria Joven 280€ RESERVADAS. TODOS VENDIDOS
Alfonsinas en EBC/ EBC + 280€, en MBC/MBC+ 275€.( VENDIDAS)
40 Francos Napoleón I año 1811, MBC+ 440€ VENDIDA
20 Dracmas 1884, 240€.
20 Francos Suizos, Vrenellis, 2 Piezas. 217€ unidad.( VENDIDAS)
1/10 oz PANDA 1987, SC.... 125€.
1/10 oz Krugerrand, 1985 SC... 120€.VENDIDA
20 Liras año 1873 Sin Circular. 217€.VENDIDA
5 Dolares Tipo Coronet, EBC+, año 1900. 285€
10 Goulden 1877, 225€. VENDIDA.
5 Rublos año 1898 150€ RESERVADA.
10 Escudos Isabel II 1868 EBC+ 295€.


Lote, 25 piezas 2000 pesetas plata, Sin circular. precio unidad 12,75€.(318,75) Varios lotes. (QUEDAN 3 LOTES LIBRES)
Tubos American Eagle plata, 2015, a 18,40€ la pieza. RESERVADOS LOS 4 TUBOS DISPONIBLES.

Portes Certificado 5€ a cargo del comprador, pago transferencia Bancaria.
Posibilidad de compra en mano en Alicante dia 1 Abril estaremos en la convención numismática, contactar conmigo para reserva de piezas para entregar en la convención, el viernes 1 de Abril o el 2 y 3 estaremos en Madrid.

Por privado os voy pasando mi wasap para suministrar foto y lista de reserva para entrega o en la convención del dia 1 en Alicante en hotel Melia, o el 2 y 3 de Abril en Madrid capital, tengo varios lotes pedidos ya, no tiene porque ser 5 piezas, 1,2 o las que se crean convenientes.


----------



## crufel (5 Mar 2016)

Timetwister dijo:


> Vendo las siguientes monedas al precio de compra de gold4ex (Gold Rates). En mano por Andorra, o puedo enviar (Paypal "familiares y amigos"). También vendo Bitcoins (a la cotización de Bitfinex, pasada a euros).
> 
> - 50 pesos de oro ("Centenario"), que contienen 37.5g de oro (1.2057 onzas) cada una, tal y como se indica en la misma moneda. Tengo 6.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo pusiste fotos del peso que daban tus monedas en la balanza respecto al Krugerrand y los pesos. ¿Por qué no subes nuevas fotos así con el peso de las monedas que te quedan? Animarían las ventas.


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Mar 2016)

*Vendo*

5 monedas de 20 francos franceses Coq-Marianne *219 euros/unidad* menor precio de goldforex Gold Rates
Años 1904 (2), 1906, 1908 y 1913 Au .900 6,45 g Diámetro 21 mm



VENDIDAS

Trato en mano en Madrid o envío certificado por cuenta del comprador 5 € previo pago por transferencia. Preferible trato en mano (mutuo anonimato)
Envío más fotos si necesario. 
Todas mis monedas siempre garantizadas/autentificadas con balanza hidrostática, unos cuantos aumentos y años de experiencia o

Valoraciones de intercambio con otros foreros: 1ª página por la mitad 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html

No sé por qué diablos no me funciona el enlace a valoraciones


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2016)

*EN VENTA*

*Coleccion de ''American the Beautiful Quarters'' en version de 5 onzas de plata .999 calidad BU*


*AÑO 2011*

-Washington ''Olympic'' encapsulada por PCGS con graduacion MS69PL 124 euros
-Mississippi ''Vicksburg'' encapsulada por PCGS con graduacion MS69DMPL 124 euros
-Pennsylvania ''Gettysburg'' en capsula 119 euros
-Montana ''Glacier'' en capsula 119 euros

*AÑO 2013*

-Maryland ''Fort Mc Henry'' en capsula 119 euros
-Nevada ''Great Basin'' en capsula 119 euros

*Año 2014*

-Tennessee ''Great Smoky Mountains'' en capsula 119 euros
-Florida ''Everglades'' en capsula 119 euros
-Colorado ''Great Sand Dunes'' en capsula 119 euros
-Virginia ''Shenandoah'' en capsula 119 euros

*AÑO 2015*

-Nebraska ''Homestead'' en capsula 119 euros
-North Carolina ''Blue Ridge Parkway'' en capsula 119 euros
-New York ''Saratoga'' en capsula 119 euros
-Louisiana ''Kisatchie'' en capsula 119 euros
-Delaware ''Bombay Hook'' en capsula 119 euros




[



Todas en perfecto estado.
Los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.
Cualquier peticion de foto por privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## fran69 (5 Mar 2016)

Resumen de piezas que quedan:



100 reales 300€


----------



## Flip (6 Mar 2016)

Hola 

Vendo Lote Mexico 
20 pesos oro 1918 16,55 gr 14,99 gr oro Puro 
2,5 pesos oro 1945 2,08 gr 1,87 gr oro puro 

precio 750 por todo Envio por correo certificado 
pago transferencia 
si paypal +3%


----------



## Sezosan (7 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Busco Moneda de plata 1oz Lunar series II Year of Tiger 2010, BU en su capsula original. Mensaje privado por favor. 
Gracias!


----------



## dragunov (8 Mar 2016)

Vendo 10 unidades de las monedas 5 oz libertad de mexico (2015), no son mías, son de un amigo y no me ha dicho un precio fijo, por lo que si alguien quiere hacer alguna oferta MP!


----------



## mundofila (8 Mar 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta estas cuatro monedas canadienses de media onza oro fino a Spot del momento -2%, ahora mismo, 578,00-2% = 566€.
Como siempre, gastos de envío y seguro a mi cuenta.

100 Dólares 1983, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr finoVENDIDA
100 Dólares 1980, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr fino
100 Dólares 1981, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr fino
100 Dólares 1979, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr finoRESERVADA


----------



## fran69 (8 Mar 2016)

A la Venta: 
Soberanos de las imágenes: 270€ (Recompra de soberanos *-3%* spot)
Cinco Pesos Colombia,( Kilatage y pesos del soberano) 275€
Ambos napoleones 215 (Recompra de Napoleones *-3%* spot) Napoleón Marian Coq VENDIDO///VENDIDO NAPOLEON DEL ANGEL
Piezas de 20 Coronas Danesas ( 8,06 gramos de Oro Fino) 300€ La de Federico y a 300€ las dos de Cristian X. 20 Coronas Cristian X 1917 VENDIDO 20 Coronas de FEDERICO VENDIDAS 
Napoleón III cabeza desnuda, 214€

Portes por certificado 5€, pago transferencia Bancaria.
Posibilidad de reservar para entrega en mano el dia 1 de Abril en Alicante hotel Melia en la convención numismática o el 2 y 3 de Abril en Madrid.





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mundofila (9 Mar 2016)

Sumo a las tres canadienses que tengo mas arriba, una nueva moneda de 50 pesos de Mexico al inmejorable precio de Spot-3% (1383-3% = 1.340€)







Gastos de envío a mi cuenta


----------



## Tichy (9 Mar 2016)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 32,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 29,50€
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 22,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	22,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	20,00€

1 x Koala 2011 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	23,00€
1 x Koala 2015 ________________	21,50€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	25,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Birds of Prey P. Falcon________ 23,00€
1 x Birds of Prey P. Falcon________ 18,50€ (alguna mancha)
1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle ________ 19,00€ (alguna sombra/mancha)
1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle ________ 17,00€ (mancha de leche)

1 x Elefante Somalia 2009 _______	34,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	27,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	22,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	21,00€

1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 27,50€

1 x Ruanda (Impala) 2014________ 29,00€
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 24,00€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	25,50€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 37,00€
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 39,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 30,00€


Y por si alguien está interesado en otro tipo de monedas más allá del bullion, pongo a la venta también cuatro (4) monedas de plata griegas de 1 Oz cada una (peso 34g con ley .925) conmemorativas de la Olimpiada de Atenas 2004. Son calidad proof y se entregan con su cápsula y certificado original. Son de valor facial 10€ y representan una imagen actual superpuesta con una clásica de las siguientes especialidades deportivas: Gimnasia Rítmica (cinta), Salto de Longitud , Carreras de Relevos y Equitación.

Pinchando en cada una, está el enlace a la base de datos de ngccoins de estas monedas (no aparece la imagen, por lo que aunque no soy buen fotógrafo pego también una foto de las monedas):





El precio sería de *22,50€* cada una, o bien *85,00 €* por las cuatro.

Asimismo pongo a la venta un blister original con cinco monedas alemanas de plata, también en calidad proof del año 1999 y valor facial 10 DM. Cada una de las cinco monedas tiene un peso de ½ Oz, pero con ley .925 (es decir, cada moneda tiene 14,34g de plata). Vienen cinco (5) monedas, cada una emitida por una de las cinco cecas alemanas (A, D, F, G, J). El precio sería de *42€* el blister. Pongo también el enlace a ngccoins de cada una de estas monedas y una foto:


*ONZAS RUSAS:*

Pongo en venta las siguientes monedas rusas en calidad BU:

- *3 Rublos:* 1993. Pareja de Ballet por *24€*





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.


----------



## Baalbek (9 Mar 2016)

Se vende Moneda *Elefante Somalia 2010, con motivo año 2009*. 

Edición de 30.000 Unidades!!

La moneda lleva y es del año 2010, pero tiene el motivo de 2009. Esta característica es única en la colección que va de 2004 a 2016, y fueron 30.000 unidades sólamente acuñadas. 

En muy buen estado de conservación sin ninguna rayadura, pero una leve mancha de leche en reverso. 

Precio: *82€*

Pack: *Dos Monedas Somalia Elefant diferente año mismo motivo*. La moneda Somalia 2009 original en perfecto estado (140.000 unids) + la rareza de 2010 con el mismo dibujo que la de 2009 = *115€* 

También Somalia 2016 por 19€ y Britannía 2014, 21€ cogiendo alguno de los packs. 

Pack: *Britannías del 2013 al 2016 inclusive*, 4 piezas: 85€

Todas ellas en muy buen estado y en cápsula.


Se envían fotos por email.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Mar 2016)

Disponible:

10 Escudos Isabel II 1686 *68 EBC+ Gran parte de brillo original. *335€*


subir imagenes

subir fotos a internet

subir imagen


----------



## bourbon (10 Mar 2016)

alguien con onzas por sevilla huelva badajoz caceres ??


----------



## fran69 (12 Mar 2016)

A la Venta:

2 Escudos ORO,OR, Carlos III 1777 Madrid. | eBay


Argentino ORO, Or,1896 | eBay


5 Dolares USA, ORO,OR, 1900. | eBay



3 Piezas 1/4 de Corona, 3,5 gramos oro 986 ( 3,40 de fino). Las 3 Sin Circular, idénticas a la de la foto.(una de las 3, es la de la foto) 135€ por pieza 1 VENDIDA

4 Napoleones MArian Coq 1913, Sin Circular. 210€ pieza 1 VENDIDA



Carlos III Medio Escudo 1/2, ORO,OR, Durillo Madrid, 1778. | eBay







ONZAS PLATA.

American Eagle 1.996 Encapsulada, PERFECTO ESTADO DE CONSERVACION, Precio: 28€. 1 Unidad.

Moneda 10 Onzas Plata Hoja de Arce, Canada, En su estuche original con su certificado de autenticidad en plata. Precio 275€.





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]






Pago por transferencia Bancaria o posibilidad en mano el dia 2 y 3 de Abril en Madrid o el 1 en Alicante (Convención Numismatica del Hotel Melia).Portes por -certificado 5€, para varias onzas, tarifa correos según peso. Por wassap os paso fotos o dudas que tengáis, o por el mail.


----------



## bourbon (13 Mar 2016)

alguien por madrid que pueda ofrecer monedas de oro de inversion, onzas lingotes, con certificado, mps


----------



## demokratos (14 Mar 2016)

Buenos días.

Ahora mismo disponibles napoleones y soberanos a spot+2.5%

Pago en bitcoins OK.

Saludos!


----------



## TheRedHawk (15 Mar 2016)

_Post borrado a propósito para ser actualizado en una nueva entrada del hilo._

*Voy a colgar una oferta de oro irresistible para los que tengan BTC.
*
Un saludo,

TRH


----------



## mundofila (15 Mar 2016)

Actualizo lo que tengo a la venta:

Canadá 100 Dólares 1980, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr fino
Spot -2% = 544€






Canadá 100 Dólares 1981, peso total 16.96 (0.917 oro), 15,55 gr fino
Spot -2% = 544€






Australia Soberano 1891 ceca Melbourne, peso 7.95 (0.917 oro), 7,29 gr fino
Spot = 260€
VENDIDA






A continuación cuatro monedas españolas a Spot - 2%, son piezas de segunda calidad cuya conservación detallo lo mejor posible:

8 Escudos Carlos IV 1794 Nuevo Reino JJ, peso 26,82 gr., 38 mm.
Al margen del desgaste que se puede observar en la imágen, posiblemente estuvo en un broche o parecido, y tiene un dos o tres pequeñas zonas del canto que están lisas. Precio 845€
VENDIDA







4 Escudos Carlos IV 1791 Madrid MF, peso 13,19 gr., 29 mm.
Mejor que la anterior en cuanto a desgaste, pero alabeada, pequeño golpecito en canto y una pequeña zona en el canto alisada. Precio 415€
VENDIDA






1 Escudo Carlos IV 1802 Popayán JF, peso 3,28 gr., 18mm.
Creo que la imágen habla por sí sola. Mal estado. Precio 100€
VENDIDA






10 Escudos Isabel II 1868 Madrid, peso 8,26 gr.
Tras un reverso bastante aceptable con estrellas bien visibles se presenta un anverso con algún golpecito en la zona del cuello y sobre todo varias 
muescas en la gráfila (entre las 3 y las 4) que afean la moneda. Precio 260€
VENDIDA






Como siempre yo corro con los gastos de envío, igualmente acepto cualquier devolución sin discusión.


----------



## TheRedHawk (15 Mar 2016)

Vendo *PANDAS DE ORO a 35€/gramo*. 

*Sí, habeís leído bien, a un poquito menos del spot.*

El único condicionante que pongo es que solo aceptaré *pagos en BTC*.

Unidades disponibles (de menor a mayor peso):

- 4 unidades 2015 1/20 oz -> _Precio unitario: ~0.15 BTC_



Spoiler












- 3 unidades 2015 1/10 oz -> _Precio unitario: ~0.30 BTC_



Spoiler












- 2 unidades 2015 1/4 oz -> _Precio unitario: ~0.75 BTC_



Spoiler












- 1 unidad 2013 1 oz -> _Precio unitario: ~3 BTC_



Spoiler












El precio tan bajo no es debido a que esté loco o sea un estafador. 

*La razón fundamental es que me conviene tener liquidez en BTC hasta este domingo (20-03-16) a mucho tardar *. De hecho mi oferta se mantiene solamente hasta ese día.

Interesados contactarme por MP para más información al respecto.

Un saludo,

TRH


----------



## Que viene (15 Mar 2016)

*Calendario Azteca*

Vendo *Calendario Azteca de 2012* - 1 Kg plata. Imponente "moneda" en perfecto estado.
La entrego en la cápsula de plástico original (nunca abierta). La moneda viene tal cual, sin certificado ni caja de presentación.

Precio: NUEVO PRECIO: *880 €*






- 4 monedas de la colección *Norse Gods* de las Islas Cook. Cada moneda es de 2oz de plata de 999/1000, en acabado proof y en estuche original. 
*420 € las 4*.

-> Norse Gods - Odin
-> Norse Gods - Thor
-> Norse Gods - Tyr
-> Norse Gods - Hel

Se pueden ver especificaciones aquí:
THOR Norse Gods High Relief 2 Oz Silver Coin 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

TYR Norse Gods Alti Rilievi Moneta Argento 2 Oz 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

HEL Norse Gods Alti Rilievi Moneta Argento 2 Oz 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

http://www.powercoin.it/it/oceania-...moneta-argento-2-oz-10-cook-islands-2015.html


En mano en Madrid o por correo con gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## el_andorrano (17 Mar 2016)

*Subasta*

Buenos dias

Os informo que desde el 4 hasta el 8 de abril celebraremos una nueva subasta de monedas.

Son 138 lotes de monedas de onza de plata, moneda española y americana de oro, monedas con facial en euros e incluso alguna pieza de platino

Espero que os guste.

Subastas - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## 8cilindros (19 Mar 2016)

Buenos días 

¿Alguien vende lingotes de una onza de plata?

Gracias


----------



## Moncho (19 Mar 2016)

¿Alguien en Valencia con onzas de plata y oro? MP please


----------



## mk73 (19 Mar 2016)

Moncho dijo:


> ¿Alguien en Valencia con onzas de plata y oro? MP please



Tienes la mensajeria llena de mensajes y no deja enviarte mas mensajes.


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Mar 2016)

Moncho dijo:


> ¿Alguien en Valencia con onzas de plata y oro? MP please



Ponme privado y dime que te interesa o bien dejame un email y te envio lo que tengo a ver si algo te interesa y nos ponemos de acuerdo


----------



## Gárgolo (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, estaría interesado en comprar tubos de maples de plata a buen precio en Madrid. Un saludo.


----------



## Mark_bcn (20 Mar 2016)

http://s19.postimg.org/v19dp92kz/DSC_0006_2.jpg

Adjunto el enlace directo con la foto de la pieza de 100 dolares Canada ORO que no estaba entre las otras.
Saludos.


----------



## bourbon (21 Mar 2016)

Busco monedas de oro de colección o de inversión. Trato en mano.
Seriedad por favor.
Ando por Sevilla-Huelva, pero si merece la pena para mas de 5 me desplazo hasta Madrid.
Mps.


----------



## fran69 (22 Mar 2016)

A LA VENTA:

10 Goulden Holanda ORO, OR 1876 | eBay


----------



## 8cilindros (23 Mar 2016)

Compro Maple Leaf de una onza de plata.


----------



## eryosoy (25 Mar 2016)

compro onzas de plata bullion y tambien monedas de plata bullion de 1 kg


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Mar 2016)

Hola compañeros

A la venta 10 x 20 Francos Napoleon 1913 = Spot + 2%

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## fran69 (1 Abr 2016)

A LA VENTA:
1/2 Libra Peruana, ORO, OR 1905 | eBay


20 Marcos ORO, OR 1884 | eBay

20 Francs OR, ORO 20 francos año 1906 | eBay

SOBERANOS,NAPOLEONES y KRUGERS( 1 oz) a spot +2%


----------



## Colapso (1 Abr 2016)

*Informacion compra*

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad el tema de los mensajes privados no se como va que no me salen. Estoy muy interesado en las onzas de plata, le rogaría se pusiese en contacto conmigo, un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Pelopo (4 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos!! 
Pongo a la venta 3 monedas de oro:
1 x Maple Leaf--- 1100€ VENDIDA
1 x 50 Pesos Mexico 1945--- 1350€
1 x 50 Pesos Mexico 1946--- 1350€

Lote completo 3750€ gastos de envio y seguro a mi cargo 
posibilidad de trato en mano en Sevilla y alrededores.







Si teneis algún problema con las imagenes os dejo mi correo alebreval@hotmail.com

http://s1104.photobucket.com/user/alebreval/library/monedas?sort=3&page=1[/IMG]


----------



## potiman (5 Abr 2016)

*compro monedas*

Hola, sigo buscando el león del Congo y el springbock de Gabón. También me ha gustado el ángel de la Isla de Man pero tengo una duda ¿es una moneda o una ronda? He leído que es moneda de 1 angel y creo que equivale a 1 libra pero no estoy seguro, alguien me lo puede aclarar? Si fuera moneda compraría 25, al igual que de las otras dos.
Un saludo


----------



## Pelopo (5 Abr 2016)

bourbon dijo:


> Busco monedas de oro de colección o de inversión. Trato en mano.
> Seriedad por favor.
> Ando por Sevilla-Huelva, pero si merece la pena para mas de 5 me desplazo hasta Madrid.
> Mps.



Tienes un mensaje privado !!!


----------



## mundofila (5 Abr 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas, precios totales con gastos de envío incluídos:

Canada 100$ 1980, peso 16,95 gr , oro 15.55 (media onza, perfecto estado
Precio 525 (-2% spot)VENDIDA






Canada 100$ 1981, peso 16,95 gr , oro 15.55 (media onza, perfecto estado
Precio 525 (-2% spot) 






España 25 Pesetas 1880 (*18-80), peso 8,06 gr. 
Bonita pieza pero un par de rayas muy visibles detrás de la cabeza, que no consigo que las vea el escáner pero están ahí. Precio 250€VENDIDA






USA 10$ 1911, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 540€






USA 10$ 1912S, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 540€






USA 10$ 1894, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 510€ (spot -2%) VENDIDA






USA 10$ 1893, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 510€ (spot -2%)VENDIDA






USA5$ 1909, peso total 8,35 gr., oro 7,51 gr
Precio 365€


----------



## filibustero (8 Abr 2016)

Hola,tengo tres canguros.
¿Algún interesado?
Zona 0.


----------



## sakeo (8 Abr 2016)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Os informo que desde el 4 hasta el 8 de abril celebraremos una nueva subasta de monedas.
> 
> ...



Es la segunda vez que participo en la subasta y ésta vez han caído 3 monedacas.

Subasta muy recomendable.


----------



## fran69 (9 Abr 2016)

Subastas a diario: monedas de ORO Varias y Lotes Onzas Ag Varias:

scsnumismatik2 | eBay


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Abr 2016)

*Vendo Monedas Oro* Sólo en mano en Madrid. Hoy y mañana.

Un (1) Krugerrand 1983 - 1.140 €
Una (1) Maple Leaf 50 dollars 1984 - 1.140 €
Un (1) 5 dollars Indian Head 1914 - 300 €
Un(1) 20 francos suizos vreneli 1947 - 225 €







Vendidas. ¡Gracias!







Transacciones Enlace roto/corrupto por falta de celo de administrador Hilo corrupto

*Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)* 1ª Página


----------



## Pelopo (12 Abr 2016)

A la venta 2 monedas oro.
1 x 50 Pesos Mexico 1945--- 1360€
1 x 50 Pesos Mexico 1946--- 1360€

Trato en mano si es posible Sevilla y alrededores (Huelva, Cadiz, Cordoba..)



Si teneis algún problema con las imagenes os dejo mi correo alebreval@hotmail.com

DSC00550_zpsny5vzzld.jpg Photo by alebreval | Photobucket


----------



## Villalta (12 Abr 2016)

Hola!

Vendo un gorila de Ruanda, año 2008, en su funda original.

Por 350 euros negociables.

Prefiero trato en mano, soy de Valdepeñas, por si algún interesado suele viajar de Madrid a Andalucía.

Fotos por privado.

Saludos!!


----------



## Mark_bcn (13 Abr 2016)

ATENCION, GRAN OFERTA DESCUENTO HASTA NUEVO POST 10% 10% 10% COMPRANDO UN MINIMO DE 3 PIEZAS.[/COLOR]]Buenos dias, actualizo la lista , en funcion de las que van quedando. [COLOR="Red"[COLOR="red"]]Las fotos ( para no repetirlas ) estan en la pagina 250. de descuento sobre estos precios.[/COLOR]
Entrega en persona ( bcn y provincia) o transferencia bancaria. 
100 dolares canada 600 ( con estuche y certificado).
100 reales Isabel II 1862 290
20 francos napoleon III 1865 220
20 francos 1914 gallo 220
5 dolares 1908 Indio 375
20 francos 1877 260
20 liras emanuel II 1862 240
20 francos Napoleon 1860 250
Turquia 1923 100 Kurush 280
7,50 rublos 1897 precio 540
Francisco austria 1892 8 fl 240
Leopoldo II 1877 20 francos 220
Tunez 20 francos 1899 220
Umberto I 20 Liras 1882 230
Vittorio emanuel II 1862 20 liras 240
20 coronas austria 1915 240
5 rublos 1900 zar nicolas II 210
1 Pahalavi iran 1961 P.M. 350
Francisco jose austria 10 koronas 1912 150 
Fernando VI 1757 1/2 escudo 200
Carlos III 1786 200 euros.
carlos III 1771 200 euros
Felipe V 1743 1/2 escudo 200
Fernando VI 1758 1/2 200 euros
Carlos III 1778 200.
1 dolar 1868 140 euros
1 Guinea Saudi 350 euros.
50 ecu 1987 belgica 590
2 pesos y medio mejico 110 euros
5 pesos de mejico 1955 140 euros
4 florines 1892 140
cacique venezolano 90 euros 
2 pesos mejicanos 70 euros
Las 3 medallas egipcias 400 euros.
Los durillos en lote todos a 200 el Carlos III 1771 suelto a 250.
Saludos. !!!!!!!!!
 OFERTA EN VIGOR ,HASTA NUEVO POST !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fran69 (17 Abr 2016)

Subastas a diario: monedas de ORO Varias y Onzas Ag Varias:

scsnumismatik2 | eBay


----------



## christian_drp (17 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta estas 2 monedas de oro de mi coleccion:

- Alfonso XIII 100 pesetas 1897 19-62.













- Carlos III 8 Escudos 1775













Se podrian entregar en mano en Madrid.

Escucho ofertas por privado.


----------



## fran69 (17 Abr 2016)

christian_drp dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta estas 2 monedas de oro de mi coleccion:
> 
> - Alfonso XIII 100 pesetas 1897 19-62.
> 
> ...



HOLA,,, bonitas piezas ambas .... pero deberia de indicar usted en la de Carlos III 8 escudos que es una reproduccion y no es original para que no traiga a ningun forero ni posible comprador a mala interpretacion y a posible confusion.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Kid (18 Abr 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> HOLA,,, bonitas piezas ambas .... pero deberia de indicar usted en la de Carlos III 8 escudos que es una reproduccion y no es original para que no traiga a ningun forero ni posible comprador a mala interpretacion y a posible confusion.
> Un cordial saludo



Hola

Ya puestos, tampoco estaría de más que indicara que la pieza de 100 ptas, es una reacuñación (por supuesto, oficial) de la original de 1897, que se hizo en 1962.

Salut.


----------



## conde84 (18 Abr 2016)

*EN VENTA

Coleccion de ''American the Beautiful Quarters'' en version de 5 onzas de plata .999 calidad BU
*

AÑO 2011

-Washington ''Olympic'' encapsulada por PCGS con graduacion MS69PL 121 euros
-Mississippi ''Vicksburg'' encapsulada por PCGS con graduacion MS69DMPL 121 euros
-Pennsylvania ''Gettysburg'' en capsula 114 euros
-Montana ''Glacier'' en capsula 114 euros

AÑO 2013

-Maryland ''Fort Mc Henry'' en capsula 114 euros
-Nevada ''Great Basin'' en capsula 114 euros

Año 2014

-Tennessee ''Great Smoky Mountains'' en capsula 114 euros
-Florida ''Everglades'' en capsula 114 euros
-Colorado ''Great Sand Dunes'' en capsula 114 euros
-Virginia ''Shenandoah'' en capsula 114 euros

AÑO 2015

-Nebraska ''Homestead'' en capsula 114 euros
-North Carolina ''Blue Ridge Parkway'' en capsula 114 euros
-New York ''Saratoga'' en capsula 114 euros
-Louisiana ''Kisatchie'' en capsula 114 euros
-Delaware ''Bombay Hook'' en capsula 114 euros















Los gastos de envio seran segun tarifas de correos.
Cualquier peticion de foto por privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Abr 2016)

christian_drp dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta estas 2 monedas de oro de mi coleccion:
> 
> - Alfonso XIII 100 pesetas 1897 19-62.
> 
> ...





fran69 dijo:


> HOLA,,, bonitas piezas ambas .... pero *deberia de indicar usted en la de Carlos III 8 escudos que es una reproduccion* y no es original para que no traiga a ningun forero ni posible comprador a mala interpretacion y a posible confusion.
> Un cordial saludo



Opinio lo mismo, hay detalles en la moneda de 8S que me llevan a pensar que se trata de una reproducción.

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (18 Abr 2016)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en perfecto estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina en el borde, moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 32,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínima pátina en el borde, moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,50€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 27,00€ 
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 22,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	22,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	20,00€

1 x Koala 2011 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	23,00€
1 x Koala 2015 ________________	21,50€

1 x Kanguro 2012 _______________	32,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	25,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Birds of Prey B. Eagle ________ 19,00€ (mancha de leche)

1 x Elefante Somalia 2009 _______	34,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	27,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	22,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	21,00€

1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 27,50€

1 x Ruanda (Impala) 2014________ 29,00€
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 24,00€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	25,50€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 37,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 39,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 30,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 32,00€

Y por si alguien está interesado en otro tipo de monedas más allá del bullion, en venta también cuatro (4) monedas de plata griegas de 1 Oz cada una (peso 34g con ley .925) conmemorativas de la Olimpiada de Atenas 2004. Son calidad proof y se entregan con su cápsula y certificado original. Son de valor facial 10€ y representan una imagen actual superpuesta con una clásica de las siguientes especialidades deportivas: Gimnasia Rítmica (cinta), Salto de Longitud , Carreras de Relevos y Equitación.

Pinchando en cada una, está el enlace a la base de datos de ngccoins de estas monedas (no aparece la imagen, por lo que aunque no soy buen fotógrafo pego también una foto de las monedas):





El precio sería de *22,00€* cada una, o bien *84,00 €* por las cuatro.

Asimismo pongo a la venta un blister original con cinco monedas alemanas de plata, también en calidad proof del año 1999 y valor facial 10 DM. Cada una de las cinco monedas tiene un peso de ½ Oz, pero con ley .925 (es decir, cada moneda tiene 14,34g de plata). Vienen cinco (5) monedas, cada una emitida por una de las cinco cecas alemanas (A, D, F, G, J). El precio sería de *42€* el blister. Pongo también el enlace a ngccoins de cada una de estas monedas y una foto:


*FRANCIA: 100FF/15ECU*

Pongo en venta tres monedas francesas de primeros de los 90, ediciones proof de 22.2g con ley .900:

- 1990. Carlomagno (¡Escasa!) _____ *18€*
- 1991. Descartes____ *17€*
- 1993 París - Arco del Triunfo____ *17€*

*Las tres, por 50€, ¡Oferta!*





*ONZAS RUSAS:*

Pongo en venta las siguientes monedas rusas en calidad BU:

- *3 Rublos:* 1993. Pareja de Ballet por *24€*





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, aunque por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador si alguien está interesado.


----------



## asnito (18 Abr 2016)

Buenas noches,
perdonar que se que no es el foro y mi ignorancia, pero veo que Tichy vende varias kookas de reacuñaciones, mi pregunta es como se sabe que son reacuñaciones tienen alguna marca o algo.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## conde84 (19 Abr 2016)

asnito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> perdonar que se que no es el foro y mi ignorancia, pero veo que Tichy vende varias kookas de reacuñaciones, mi pregunta es como se sabe que son reacuñaciones tienen alguna marca o algo.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Pues seguramente sean las reacuñaciones que hizo la perth mint en el 2009 conmemorando el 20 aniversario de los kookaburras.

Las monedas vienen todas con el año 2009 en vez de su año original y una privy mark con la inscripcion P20.


----------



## frob (19 Abr 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues seguramente sean las reacuñaciones que hizo la perth mint en el 2009 conmemorando el 20 aniversario de los kookaburras.
> 
> Las monedas vienen todas con el año 2009 en vez de su año original y una privy mark con la inscripcion P20.



Yo creo que se refiere a las reacuñaciones que se hicieron de los años 1991, 1992, 1995, 1996, 2002, 2003, 2007. En este caso las monedas reacuñadas son exactamente idénticas.


----------



## Tichy (19 Abr 2016)

asnito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> perdonar que se que no es el foro y mi ignorancia, pero veo que Tichy vende varias kookas de reacuñaciones, mi pregunta es como se sabe que son reacuñaciones tienen alguna marca o algo.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



En el hilo específico de las Kookaburras se detalla este asunto. Lo he puesto por aclarar, tras recibir algunas consultas al respecto por MP.

Del 90 al 99 se comercializaron las originales, en cápsulas cuadradas. Estas cápsulas no eran herméticas por lo que si han estado desde entonces en tales cápsulas, en mayor o menor medida tendrán pátina, especialmente en las zonas cercanas a las aperturas de la cápsula. Del 2000 al 2009 las cápsulas eran redondas, bastante estancas, pero no como las actuales (tenían dos ranuras semicirculares opuestas). Desde entonces, las cápsulas son herméticas sin ranuras. Salvo del 90, que se completó la emisión de 300.000 piezas en su momento, de todos los años ha habido reacuñaciones, aunque que yo sepa no hay cifras oficiales al respecto (las hay del total de monedas de cada año, pero no de cuantas son originales y cuantas reacuñación). Donde indico "reacuñación" se trata pues de monedas idénticas a las originales, pero que en lugar de la cápsula original llevan la cápsula moderna, encontrándose por ello en perfecto estado.

Personalmente creo que hay que valorar la moneda y no la cápsula, pero he creído conveniente precisar lo que pongo en venta, como digo, a partir de alguna consulta al respecto.


----------



## Arka (19 Abr 2016)

Busco moneda de 1/10 de oro oso panda de 2013, por favor ofertas por privado, un saludo a todos!!


----------



## mundofila (20 Abr 2016)

Hola
Actualizo lo que tengo a la venta y añado alguna cosa nueva:

Canada 100$ 1981, peso 16,95 gr , oro 15.55 (media onza, perfecto estado
Precio 530 (-3% spot).VENDIDA






USA 10$ 1911, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 540€VENDIDA






USA 10$ 1912S, peso total 16,71 gr, oro 15,03 gr
Precio 540€VENDIDA






USA5$ 1909, peso total 8,35 gr., oro 7,51 gr
Precio 315€VENDIDA






USA 20$ Saint Gaudens 1909S, peso total 33,43gr., 30,08 gr. oro 
Precio 1065€VENDIDA






Monedas de 25 Ptas, años 1878,1878,1877,1881 y 1881, en bastante buen
estado, si a alguien le interesa puedo mandar fotos individualizadas, 8,06 gr. peso total de cada pieza. Precio 275€/cada






Como siempre, gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## Que viene (22 Abr 2016)

*Calendario Azteca*

4 monedas de la colección *Norse Gods* de las Islas Cook. Cada moneda es de 2oz de plata de 999/1000, en acabado proof y en estuche original. 
*420 € las 4*.

-> Norse Gods - Odin
-> Norse Gods - Thor
-> Norse Gods - Tyr
-> Norse Gods - Hel

Se pueden ver especificaciones aquí:
THOR Norse Gods High Relief 2 Oz Silver Coin 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

TYR Norse Gods Alti Rilievi Moneta Argento 2 Oz 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

HEL Norse Gods Alti Rilievi Moneta Argento 2 Oz 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin

ODIN Norse Gods Odino Alti Rilievi Moneta Argento 2 Oz 10$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin


En mano en Madrid o por MRW con gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Baalbek (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, se vende de la Colección *Ruanda*, en perfecto estado de conservación: 

2013 Ruanda Guepardo: 43e (sin abrir, envasada al vacío en sobre original) 

También disponible:

Moneda 2 Onzas Kookaburra 1993: 61€ En su cápsula cuadrada original.

Britannía 2013> 24e
Britannía 2014> 23e

Koala 2009 > 31e
Panda 2010 > 47e
Panda 2011 > 34e


20 monedas de 100 ptas de plata "pakillos": 7,80e la unidad

Fotos disponibles por privado. Todas las monedas en perfecto estado.


----------



## Scouser (22 Abr 2016)

En venta
Compro Libertads. Intercambio Libertads

*1/2oz*
_Lunar II_
Mono 2016 - 9,50€ - cápsula genérica - moneda impecable - reservada

*1 oz*
_Kangaroo_
1993 - En Blister y cápsula original - impecable - 39€

_Koala_
2011 - 25€ Privy

_Kookaburra_
1 x 1991 - 34€ Cápsula original cuadrada
1 x 1995 - 34€ Cápsula original cuadrada - reservada
2 x 2011 - 30€

_Libertad_
1985 - 23€

_Rwanda_
2014 - Impala - 31€

Britannia
2011 - 28€ - fotos (alguna marca donde la reina)

_Lunar II_
2 x Conejo 2011 - 33€ - Aún en el rollo
1 x Caballo 2014 - 34€
5 x Mono 2016 - 23€
1 x Mono 2016 - 20€ (cápsula original pero algo rayada y sucia) - reservada

_Lunar (UK)_
2016 - Mono - 24€

_Canguro_
5 x 2016 - 17,75€


----------



## Ruffle22 (24 Abr 2016)

A la venta estas 25 pesetas de 1881 en una calidad EBC+ por no decir SC-.
La dejo en 285 Euros y el envio a cargo del comprador.Soy de Sevilla y puedo entregarla en mano si es posible.
Viene de casa de subasta y si al comprador le interesa le entregaria la documentacion.




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fran69 (27 Abr 2016)

En breve pasare nuestra nueva web de ventas.

Saludos.


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Abr 2016)

*Subasta Oro*

Buenos dias

Nueva subasta en este caso solamente de oro de inversion.

Abierta desde el lunes a las 10:00 hasta el martes a las 22:00

Un saludo


----------



## nicklessss (2 May 2016)

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro en Madrid y en mano.

*Comprando todo el pack: spot +1%
Sueltas: spot +3%*

3 Suiza 20 Francos Vreneli. Años: 1910, 1935 y 1935 (VENDIDAS)
5 Sudáfrica 2 Rands. Años: 1964, 1965, 1970, 1973 (VENDIDA) y 1976  (VENDIDA)
6 México 2,5 Pesos. Las 6 de 1945 (3 VENDIDAS).
2 México 2 Pesos. Las 2 de 1945 (VENDIDAS)

Para cualquier consulta contesto por mensaje privado.


----------



## antuanin (3 May 2016)

Vendo tubo de Mapple Leaf 2012 con 25 unidades. Escucho ofertas.

EDITADO: VENDIDOS 2 TUBOS de momento no pongo mas. Mas adelante quizás saque mas a la venta. gracias a todos los interesados.


----------



## nicklessss (3 May 2016)

Vendo los siguientes tubos de onzas de plata. Totalmente sin circular en ambos casos. Trato en mano en Madrid.

20 onzas de plata Somalia Elephant 2016: *360€ VENDIDO*
25 onzas de plata Australia Kangaroo 2016: *450€ VENDIDOO*


----------



## Bullionista (3 May 2016)

Ya están reservadas, muchas gracias a todos los interesados!


----------



## El hombre bala (3 May 2016)

Señores,rebajo a 750€ el lote completo aunque tambien admito ofertas.Las monedas en mano son preciosas,unica oportunidad de adquirir estas monedas en España y a éste precio.19 monedas de 5 libras de Egipto de 1994 pertenecientes a la coleccion tesoros faraonicos.Cada moneda tiene un peso de 22,5g de plata 999,con una medida de 39mm y acabado proof.Todas en su cápsula original excepto una ,el estado de todas es impecable aunque las cápsulas,como se puede apreciar en la foto,estan algo arañadas.El precio del lote completo(19 monedas)En el hilo,he comprado una moneda ,pag. 129 y siguientes,hay mas fotos de las monedas.Mas información por privado.Gracias


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 May 2016)

*EDITO*: *ADJUDICADO EL LOTE ENTERO A UN COMPAÑERO DEL FORO. *
_Gracias a todos y al foro por el espacio. _



Spoiler



*Vendo lote de 62 monedas de 1 onza de plata encapsuladas*, compuesto por :

2 Libertades
14 Maple Leaf
25 Somali Elephant
10 Philarmoniker
10 Cook Islands
1 Eagle

de los años 2011 a 2014. 

*NO se venden por separado*, se vende el lote completo *a 17,5 la moneda = 1.085 EUR + portes por MRW o similar. *

Pago por transferencia bancaria. Contacto por MP.

De momento no vendo más que eso. 



*No pensé que fuera tan rápido ni tan fácil. 

Cuando venda otros lotes haré lo propio. Gracias a todos los que se han interesado.*


----------



## Macbeth (4 May 2016)

Saludos a todos,

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de la serie "Africa Silver Ounce":

*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*



Spoiler



*Precio: 135 euros*













*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*



Spoiler



*Precio: 135 euros*













*1 oz Gabon 1000 Francs 2013
Lion*



Spoiler



*Precio: 70 euros*













*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2012
Baby Lions*



Spoiler



*Precio: 70 euros*














Todas en acabado antique finish y con su certificado de autenticidad correspondiente.

Lote completo o por separado.
_(Precio lote completo: 400 euros)_


----------



## kawalimit (5 May 2016)

Buenas!

Estoy interesado en comprar alguna de las monedas de oro de 100 dólares canadienses del enlace (excepto las de 1980 y 1981), si es posible en Madrid:

100 DOLARES CANADA ORO

Pues eso... Si alguien tiene alguna de estas monedas y está interesado en vender, MP y hablamos.

Saludos,


----------



## Baalbek (5 May 2016)

Se venden los siguientes 2 lotes juntos:

Lote A - Colección de 24 monedas de plata de la colección "Historia de la Peseta" con certificado y envase original. 7 de ellas bañadas en oro de 24K. Tiene un precio total de 287€, es decir, *sale la onza de plata a 17,52€*
Todas las monedas están en su cápsula original intactas. Y la colección viene en su estuche de madera original, acristalado para poder verse también desde fuera sin abrir la caja.
Viene con el certificado de la FNMT. En total son 550,82 grs en plata de ley de 925. Por tanto son 509,50 grs de plata fina.

Lote B de 10 monedas compuesto por:

1 American Eagle 2007
1 Kookaburra 2012
3 Filarmónicas 2011.
2 Britannía 2016
1 Koala 2016
1 Kanguro 2016
1 Elefante Somalia 2016

Se vende el lote completo B, todas en perfecto estado, a *19,3€ la moneda* = 193€ + portes compartidos, o trato en mano en Madrid.

Los 2 lotes, A y B, se venden juntos. Saludos!


----------



## 1985loren (8 May 2016)

Ya se las he reservado a un compañero del foro, gracias por vuestro interes. 

compro onzas de plata american eagle y filarmonicas . Mandar ofertas por privado. Gracias


----------



## lerigogo (9 May 2016)

*100 Reales Isabel II 1861 Madrid Oro*

Buenos días a todos,

Vendo esta moneda de Isabel II totalmente original de 1861 con ceca Madrid.

La moneda pesa 8,3 gramos y es de oro 0,900, es decir, 7,47gr de oro puro.

La vendo por 300€ y si puede ser entrega en mano en Barcelona o pago por transferencia y la envío a toda España (habría que acordar los gastos de envío).













Qué tengáis todos un buen día.

Un saludo,
Toni


----------



## El hombre bala (11 May 2016)

Señores,rebajo a 750€ el lote completo aunque tambien admito ofertas.Las monedas en mano son preciosas,unica oportunidad de adquirir estas monedas en España y a éste precio.19 monedas de 5 libras de Egipto de 1994 pertenecientes a la coleccion tesoros faraonicos.Cada moneda tiene un peso de 22,5g de plata 999,con una medida de 39mm y acabado proof.Todas en su cápsula original excepto una ,el estado de todas es impecable aunque las cápsulas,como se puede apreciar en la foto,estan algo arañadas.En el hilo,he comprado una moneda ,pag. 129 y siguientes,hay mas fotos de las monedas.Mas información por privado.Gracias


----------



## nap (12 May 2016)

Hola a todos. Vendo hasta 6 soberanos de oro (7.98g de oro de 22kt). Son de varios años, podéis elegir.

El precio es el del oro actualmente ( 24-hour Spot Chart - Gold ). Es decir ahora mismo cada moneda serían unos 265 EUR. La entrega sería en mano en Madrid.


----------



## argike (12 May 2016)

Buenas tardes.
Estaría interesado en comprar las siguientes monedas en calidad proof y con COA:
- 1 oz kangaroo at sunset 2010
- 1 oz kangaroo in outback 2012 y 2014.
Si alguien tiene alguna en venta, la agredecería que me enviara una oferta por MP. Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## argike (13 May 2016)

También me interesan el panda del 2001 y el del 2002.


----------



## antuanin (13 May 2016)

Hola. Vendo algún tubo más de Maple leaf de 25 unidades. Tambien sueltas. Escucho ofertas. Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (16 May 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta este krugerrand en perfecto estado de 1976 (1140€) y esta típica moneda de 50 pesos 1947 a spot -3% (1320€)
VENDIDAS






Precios siempre con envío incluído.


----------



## cobitis (18 May 2016)

Buenas tardes, a todos.
Estoy interesado en la compra de algunas monedas de oro Krugerrands de 1 onza.

Interesados en vender algunas, me podeis enviar un mensage privado.

Preferentemente trato en mano en zona de levante entre Valencia - Barcelona y proximidades.

Un saludo!


----------



## Macbeth (18 May 2016)

Saludos a todos,
Actualizo precios y posteo el anuncio de nuevo

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de la serie "Africa Silver Ounce":

*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*



Spoiler



*Precio: 135 euros*













*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*



Spoiler



*Precio: 135 euros*













*1 oz Gabon 1000 Francs 2013
Lion*



Spoiler



*Precio: 65 euros*













*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2012
Baby Lions*



Spoiler



*Precio: 65 euros*














Todas en acabado antique finish y con su certificado de autenticidad correspondiente.

Lote completo o por separado.
_(Precio lote completo: 380 euros)_


----------



## Colapso (20 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos, vendo piezas de 100 ptas de plata franco. Podria ser entrega en mano en Madrid puesto que voy de vez en cuando, o por correo aunque como están las cosas me da un poco de yuyu pero seria cuestión de hablarlo.

También dispongo de 20 pesos mexicanos oro, 15 gramos oro ----- 560 euros pieza ( 2 piezas )

2 pesos mexicanos oro, 59.80 euros pieza

2.5 pesos mexicanos oro , 74.7 euros pieza

Cualquier duda, consulta o fotos contacta conmigo por privado.

Estos precios los tendre hasta el domingo 22 mayo.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (21 May 2016)

Buenos días.
Me interesa comprar alguna moneda de oro: Soberanos, escudos españoles, alfonsinas, isabelinas , krugerrand...
Preferentemente trato en mano en Valencia y proximidades.
Ofertas por privado.
Gracias.


----------



## antuanin (23 May 2016)

Vuelvo a poner este anuncio. Vendo Tubos de Mapple Leaf 2012 con 25 unidades. Tambien vendo monedas sueltas. Ofertas por mensaje privado.


----------



## mundofila (24 May 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta un lote de 240 monedas de 100 Ptas de Franco, monedas usadas, algunas mejor, algunas peor, que pesan la bonita cantidad de aprox. 4,560 kilos (19 gramos por pieza), de los cuales aprox. 3,648 kg. son de plata (ley 0.800).
El precio total, gastos de envío incluídos, es de 1650€(6,875€/pieza)
VENDIDO


----------



## corting (25 May 2016)

Hola, me gustaria saber si es posible que foreros venden y entregan en mano en Madrid, gracias


----------



## Tichy (26 May 2016)

(Renuevo más adelante)


----------



## Arbeyna (27 May 2016)

Hola

Busco moneda de 10 oz Kokaburra 2014. En perfecto estado.

Un saludo


----------



## plateronza (29 May 2016)

argike dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Estaría interesado en comprar las siguientes monedas en calidad proof y con COA:
> - 1 oz kangaroo at sunset 2010
> - 1 oz kangaroo in outback 2012 y 2014.
> Si alguien tiene alguna en venta, la agredecería que me enviara una oferta por MP. Gracias de antemano y un saludo.



buenas tardes soy novato en este tema te comento tengo una moneda en estuche de kangaroo sunset f15 privy mark silver brilliant uncirculated coin 2010 no se si es la que buscas ya me diras .Saludos


----------



## mundofila (30 May 2016)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este krugerrand en perfecto estado de 1976
VENDIDA






Precio 1100€ envío incluído


----------



## antuanin (31 May 2016)

Vendo tubos de Mapple leaf 2012. Tambien sueltas.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (4 Jun 2016)

Vendo lote 140 duros. Diversos años. Calidades BC a MBC 

Posibilidad de trato en mano en Madrid y Burgos.

En Madrid solamente el día 5-6 2016  

Precio 1.610€ (11,5 cada duro) Se vende lote completo.

*VENVIDO*

subir fotos online

subir fotos


----------



## antuanin (6 Jun 2016)

Hola. Vendo tubos de 25 unidades de MApple Leaf canadienses de plaa de .999 de pureza. Año 2012. En perfecto estado por supuesto. Escucho oferas por privado. Envio certificado.


----------



## Baalbek (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, 

Se venden 15 monedas de 100 pts de Franco; 10 de ellas sin círcular y brillantes y/o con pátina. A un precio de 8,5€ la unidad.


----------



## demokratos (9 Jun 2016)

........................................................


----------



## potiman (9 Jun 2016)

*Onzas Ukrania*

Hola, vendo monedas de plata de 1 onza de Ukrania. Son del Arcángel Miguel del 2015, a 30 € cada una. Entrego en mano en Madrid. Luego pongo fotos
Un saludo


----------



## antuanin (9 Jun 2016)

Me queda un tubo de Mapple leaf 2012 disponible con 25 monedas y en perfecto estado por supuesto. Interesados por mensaje privado. Gracias.


----------



## Arbeyna (9 Jun 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Una consulta. Y no quiero que dé lugar a mucho debate ya que este no es el sitio.
> Vuestras respuestas o ideas por privado mejor a no ser que alguien piense que conviene que su opinión se haga público.
> Hice un envío (certificado) de onzas cuyo valor era de aprox. 150€
> ...



Hola

Te respondo en "abierto" ya que así realizaste la consulta.

Bien, dices que hiciste un envío, entiendo que actuaste como vendedor, independientemente de si la ganancia fue elevada o fue mínima, obtuviste un lucro.

En el caso de responsabilidades por artículos digamos que "extraviados" tenemos que diferenciar dos supuestos:

*1.-* Que el vendedor habiendo ofrecido, explicitamente, un amplio espectro en cuanto a formas de entregas posible, el comprador se decantase por una en particular, o incluso, escogiera una no contemplada en la oferta inicial. La responsabilidad correrá a cargo del comprador.
Pero repito, debe quedar suficientemente probado que el vendedor ha ofrecido y el comprador ha aceptado.

*2.-* Que el vendedor se hubiera limitado a calcular los gastos de envío según el modo habitual, no ofreciendo alternativa alguna. En este caso, no es obligación del comprador la de recabar información sobre la forma del envío, sino que la obligación de información recae sobre el vendedor.

Así pues, si de una forma clara, explícita, sin lugar a dobles interpretaciones, no has ofrecido "formas de envío", la pérdida o deterioro de los efectos antes de su entrega, por accidente imprevisto o sin culpa del vendedor, dará derecho al comprador para rescindir el contrato.

En este caso, el comprador tendrá derecho a ejercitar la resolución del contrato, teniendo el vendedor la obligación de reintegrar el total de la compra.



En relación a la "indemnización" por parte de la empresa de mensajería, esta no corresponde al comprador, ya que quien contrató el servicio de mensajería fue el vendedor, es el vendedor quien deposita y el vendedor quien abona la tarifa, por esa razón sólo el vendedor (depositante) es el único autorizado para abrir la oportuna reclamación por extravío.

En definitiva, el vendedor debe devolver el importe y pedir explicaciones a la empresa de mensajería, obligaciones para el comprador ninguna, ya quedaron satisfechas con el pago de las mercancías.




Ahora, ¿qué hacer en caso de que el vendedor no se responsabilice?. Bien, tenemos dos opciones:

*1.-* La Judicial (para esas cantidades no es perceptiva la presencia de abogado o procurador, uno puede descargarse el impreso y tras rellenarlo presentarlo en el Juzgado competente)

*2.-* La de recurrir a alguna oficina de auxilio al consumidor. Debemos tener presente que aunque el vendedor no sea una "persona jurídica", es decir, que realice ventas sin cumplir con lo establecido en la norma (Hacienda y Seguridad Social) a éstos efectos, al haber obtenido lucro, adquiere una serie de obligaciones. Y las OMIC (oficina municipal de información al consumidor) son competentes para interceder en estos casos.


Efectos de tomar la vía 1 o la vía 2.

*Via 1.-* Se acata la sentencia y no hay más.
*Vía 2.-* Las OMIC intentan llegar a una solución amistosa, en caso de no alcanzarse practican lo que se llama el laudo, una resolución que no es de obligado cumplimiento, por lo que no tiene efectos tan rígidos como los de una Sentencia Judicial. Ahora, si la OMIC detecta que se ha realizado una actividad comercial, sin estar "habilitado" para ello, podría dar traslado a las instancias que considerase para que éstas investiguen sobre lo sucedido, ya no para llegar a un acuerdo de satisfacción, sino para regularizar la situación alegal del "vendedor". Más claro, que se pondrían en contacto con Hacienda y TGSS para dar detalles de la actividad que está realizando el "vendedor".


Dicho esto, valora qué opción debes tomar.

Un saludo


----------



## Macbeth (9 Jun 2016)

Saludos a todos,
Actualizo precios y posteo el anuncio de nuevo

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de la serie "Africa Silver Ounce":

*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*

*Precio: 135 euros*












*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi*

*Precio: 135 euros*












*1 oz Gabon 1000 Francs 2013
Lion*

*Precio: 65 euros*












*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2012
Baby Lions*


*Precio: 65 euros*











Todas en acabado antique finish y con su certificado de autenticidad correspondiente.

Lote completo o por separado.
_(Precio lote completo: 380 euros)_


----------



## conde84 (9 Jun 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Una consulta. Y no quiero que dé lugar a mucho debate ya que este no es el sitio.
> Vuestras respuestas o ideas por privado mejor a no ser que alguien piense que conviene que su opinión se haga público.
> Hice un envío (certificado) de onzas cuyo valor era de aprox. 150€
> ...



Hola scouser

Yo creo que debatir esto aqui seria interesante a mi parecer.

Yo siempre que hago un envio le digo al comprador el tema del seguro, que si se pierden son solo 30 euros y si se quiere seguro o no,por lo tanto ya queda claro que pasa si se perdiese, creo que es una practica que es recomendable hacer para estas cosas.

En tu caso si no habeis hablado de ello, desde mi punto de vista ninguno teneis la culpa y quizas asumir la mitad cada uno seria lo suyo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Creo que poco hay que debatir respecto al problema surgido en ese envío. Un ejemplo: yo compro un televisor y se lo roban al repartidor antes de que me llegue... Es obvio que quien tendrá que pagar el televisor NO es el comprador. Además, las leyes son muy claras y el conforero Arbeyna ha dejado un post muy claro al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Baloi (10 Jun 2016)

Todo depende de lo q hayan hablado entre ellos.
Yo cuando le he comprado a conde84(muy recomendable),él siempre me recomienda hacer un seguro por si pasa lo q le ha ocurrido a Scouser.
Tal vez si son 50 € no merece la pena,ya q el seguro del certificado te da 30€.
Pero a partir de 100€,yo sí lo aconsejo,ya q luego vienen estos problemillas.
Y por supuesto si vas a hacer un desembolso de 500-1000€,creo q no merece racanear 20€ o 30€ y hacer un seguro en condiciones.
Esa es mi forma de pensar,mejor perder 20-30€ q perder 1000€ y luego tener rollos malos con otro forero.
Pero bueno lo q está claro,es q siempre q se pueda hacer el trato en mano(Scouser es de Valladolid,y de vez en cuando baja a Madrid,es muy Majete)y así no hay ningún tipo de pérdida,ni hay q pagar ningún tipo de seguro.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Jun 2016)

Baloi dijo:


> Todo depende de lo q hayan hablado entre ellos.
> .



Efectivamente, y según lo dispuesto la responsabilidad cae sobre una u otra parte.

A ver, respuesta jurídica en el sentido estricto, sólo hay una, la que marcan los textos legales de aplicación a la situación dada. Modos y formas de llegar a un acuerdo que satisfaga a ambas partes, tantos, como modos de pensar. 

Yo no digo que Scouser (al que no tengo el gusto de conocer) sea mal forero, pero insisto, la cuestión es el ofrecimiento de modos de envíos. 

Y debemos tener presente que la responsabilidad del vendedor no sólo termina cuando el comprador ha recibido la mercancía, el comprador posee el derecho a desistir en su compra hasta pasados 14 dias naturales, este derecho a desistimiento es la facultad que tienen los consumidores de dejar sin efecto el contrato de compra que celebre por internet o a distancia, sin necesidad de justificación y sin penalización de ninguna clase.

Para mi la solución a esta situación es clara, que luego llegan a otro tipo de acuerdo alejado de lo que refleja la norma, pues mira, no dejará de ser un acuerdo entre particulares. Pero aquí quien decide es el comprador, y será decisión suya el renunciar a parte de sus derechos.

De todas formas, y no lo digo por nadie en particular, me he encontrado con algunos vendedores que les rasca..... alguno debería leer por ejemplo la Ley de Consumidores y Usuarios, entre otras, porque me da la sensación de que muchos circulan con el coche sin haber leído el código de circulación, y claro, luego vienen las sorpresas. Y repito, que nadie se de por aludido, pero es lo que tiene internet, tan global y abierto que estos riesgos existen.


----------



## oinoko (10 Jun 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Una consulta. Y no quiero que dé lugar a mucho debate ya que este no es el sitio.
> Vuestras respuestas o ideas por privado mejor a no ser que alguien piense que conviene que su opinión se haga público.
> Hice un envío (certificado) de onzas cuyo valor era de aprox. 150€
> ...




Cuando hiciste el envío?

Tengo bastante experiencia con correos certificados, y los envíos a veces se traspapelan y están un par de semanas que nadie sabe donde están y de pronto, cuando empiezas a darlo por perdido, el destinatario me indica que lo ha recibido. Los retrasos son demasiado frecuentes pero las perdidas son extremadamente raras.

También están los casos de huelgas de subcontratas locales de reparto, están tan explotados que hay huelgas de subcontratas de reparto literalmente todos los días en algún lugar de España en un pueblo u otro, pero son a nivel local y el que te atiende al 902 no lo sabe.

No desesperes. Que nadie vaya todavía al juzgado. Toca tener un poco de paciencia. Abre una reclamación al 902. La reclamación suele servir para que muevan el culo y lo busquen, y espera un par de semanas a ver el resultado. El servicio de reclamaciones funciona bastante lento, te parecerá que pasan de ti, y te dirán que tienen un més para resolver la reclamación (vaya tela, 1 mes para contestar!), pero la mayoría de las veces los paquetes acaban apareciendo antes de 2 semanas.



Saludos y suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Me temo que aquí NO va a aparecer... y "llueve sobre mojado", pero no voy a dar más detalles. Exculpo, eso SÍ, al conforero Scousser, de cuya honorabilidad no dudo, pero haría bien en cambiar el lugar desde donde hace sus envíos. Me da la impresión de que un funcionario de Correos DESHONESTO, o más bien un HdP, lo tiene en su "radar"... En fin, es algo que Scousser debe valorar.

Saludos.


----------



## Scouser (10 Jun 2016)

Pregunta
¿Debo entender que el mero ofrecimiento de un envío asegurado por parte del vendedor y su rechazo por parte del comprador, optando por un simple envío certificado básico y sus 30€ de indemnización en caso de pérdida, entonces exime al vendedor de tener que afrontar más responsabilidad?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

No sé hasta qué punto, pero entiendo que entre "hombres de honor" los acuerdos se han de respetar SIEMPRE... Otra cosa es lo que pueda decir la "Ley" al respecto. Y tenéis también otra "opción": certificado con acuse de recibo...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (10 Jun 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Pregunta
> ¿Debo entender que el mero ofrecimiento de un envío asegurado por parte del vendedor y su rechazo por parte del comprador, optando por un simple envío certificado básico y sus 30€ de indemnización en caso de pérdida, entonces exime al vendedor de tener que afrontar más responsabilidad?



Siendo asi el caso, de que tu ofreciste un seguro y el comprador lo rechazo creo que tu ya no tienes nada de culpa ni deberias de pagar nada, el comprador estaba informado del tema y de los riesgos que se corren al no asegurar un pedido.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Jun 2016)

Scouser dijo:


> Pregunta
> ¿Debo entender que el mero ofrecimiento de un envío asegurado por parte del vendedor y su rechazo por parte del comprador, optando por un simple envío certificado básico y sus 30€ de indemnización en caso de pérdida, entonces exime al vendedor de tener que afrontar más responsabilidad?




Si el ofrecimiento es explicito, y acto seguido el comprador opta por no asegurarlo, según la normativa vigente, ya tras lo que expuse, en este caso el vendedor estaría exento de responsabilidad alguna.

Cuestión aparte está el tema de que te quiera buscar las "cosquillas"es decir, exigir factura de la compra y si no te encuentras con la capacidad legal de emitirla, quiera fastidarte. Lógicamente este camino no le va a reportar satisfacción alguna, pero a tí podría buscarte algún problema mucho más doloroso que esos 150 euros, y es que las sanciones por realizar actividades económicas no declaradas, son a tener en cuenta.

Aún así, me quedo con lo que ha dicho Fernando "hombres de honor", la suerte que tenemos en este foro es que más o menos nos vamos conociendo todos un poco.... ayer recibí un paquete de un vendedor de este foro, plata, 1300 euros... le dije que le pagaría el miércoles, el martes el paquete ya estaba en correos, el miércoles le pague, antes de que el dinero hubiera salido de mi banco, ya tenía el paquete en mis manos, y es que algunos aún nos vestimos por los pies, caballeros y de palabra, salga el sol por donde salga.


----------



## Mark_bcn (11 Jun 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Efectivamente, y según lo dispuesto la responsabilidad cae sobre una u otra parte.
> 
> A ver, respuesta jurídica en el sentido estricto, sólo hay una, la que marcan los textos legales de aplicación a la situación dada. Modos y formas de llegar a un acuerdo que satisfaga a ambas partes, tantos, como modos de pensar.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, a partir de hoy, comprare Un ferrari cuando tenga un compromiso y lo devolvere a los 13 dias, Y lo mismo es extensible, a mansiones,aviones,Yates. etc etc etc 

La idea en buenisima, pero ya vere que vendedor lo acepta.


----------



## Scouser (11 Jun 2016)

Que conste que en este caso no le ofrecí al comprador la posibilidad de un envío asegurado ni él me lo mencionó. Se lo habría facilitado sin ningún problema, por supuesto.
Sin embargo, creo que casi todos en este foro sabemos cómo funciona el tema, con lo cual la opción existe. Otra cosa es que se pueda demostrar que se haya barajado la posibilidad y que el comprador la hubiera declinado expresamente.
De nuevo, agradezco a todos sus puntos de vista y sus sugerencias.


----------



## necho (11 Jun 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Efectivamente, y según lo dispuesto la responsabilidad cae sobre una u otra parte.
> 
> A ver, respuesta jurídica en el sentido estricto, sólo hay una, la que marcan los textos legales de aplicación a la situación dada. Modos y formas de llegar a un acuerdo que satisfaga a ambas partes, tantos, como modos de pensar.
> 
> ...





Mark_bcn dijo:


> Pues nada, a partir de hoy, comprare Un ferrari cuando tenga un compromiso y lo devolvere a los 13 dias, Y lo mismo es extensible, a mansiones,aviones,Yates. etc etc etc
> 
> La idea en buenisima, pero ya vere que vendedor lo acepta.



No me gusta "ensuciar" este hilo con temas distintos al que fue creado pero debido a los comentarios de los conforeros *Arbeyna* y *Mark_bcn* me he visto "obligado" a hacer mi aportación. Y no es otra que para decir que dada la naturaleza de los bienes con los cuales en este sub-foro e hilo en particular tratamos, el derecho de disentimiento *NO EXISTE*. 

Para dar más veracidad a lo que digo os remito a la traducción en inglés del Código Civil Alemán (BGB por sus siglas en alemán) Sección 312g, parrafo 2, apartado 8. Hago referencia al código civil alemán porque es un mercado en donde los foreros compran bastante. Pero también os dirijo a la *Ley (española) General de Defensa de los Consumidores y Usuarios*, capítulo III, artículo 103, apartado b).

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 11:35 ----------

*Aprovecho para actualizar*:


- *Nuevamente disponibles*:

 Australian Kangaroo 2016 "Seasons Change" y Tokelau 2016 Hakula Sailfish. 

- *Destacados*:

Sovereign 7,32 g Au (año diverso) = 271,90 EUR


Australia 2015 "Tiburón Martillo" 1/2 oz  = 11,90 EUR 

Australia 2016 "Tiburón Tigre", 1/2 oz (*última moneda de la serie*)  = Desde 11,55 EUR 

Libertad México 2016, 1/2 oz = 10,90 EUR 

Libertad México 2016, 1 oz = Desde 18,99 EUR 

Libertad México 2016, 5 oz = Desde 99,99 EUR 

American Silver Eagle *2007* = 18,99 EUR

Canada Predator 2016 "Puma"  = Desde 18,99 EUR 

Kookaburra 2016  = 20,20 EUR 

Tokelau 2016 Hakula Sailfish (3° entrega de la serie)  = 20,90 EUR 

China Panda 2016 30 g  = 22,10 EUR 

Lunar II 2016 “Año del Mono”  = 25,85 EUR 

The Queen's Beasts 2016 "Lion of England", *2 oz* Plata  = Desde 41,90 EUR
Nueva serie de la Royal Mint. Constará de 10 monedas a razón de 1 por año 



Spoiler







Australian Kangaroo 2016 "Seasons Change"  = 44,65 EUR 

Niue Forgotten Cities 2016 "Babylon" (*última moneda de la serie*)  = 58,90 EUR 

- Lista de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## El hombre bala (11 Jun 2016)

Llegan las rebajas,acepto ofertas por privado.Gracias
15 fotos ahora y 5 luego


----------



## El hombre bala (11 Jun 2016)

Ñoras,ñores,se estan vendiendo piezas sueltas,rogaria a los interesados,que antes de interesarse por alguna/as,que me preguntaran por las disponibles.Gracias


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Jun 2016)

necho dijo:


> No me gusta "ensuciar" este hilo con temas distintos al que fue creado pero debido a los comentarios de los conforeros *Arbeyna* y *Mark_bcn* me he visto "obligado" a hacer mi aportación. Y no es otra que para decir que dada la naturaleza de los bienes con los cuales en este sub-foro e hilo en particular tratamos, el derecho de disentimiento *NO EXISTE*.
> 
> Para dar más veracidad a lo que digo os remito a la traducción en inglés del Código Civil Alemán (BGB por sus siglas en alemán) Sección 312g, parrafo 2, apartado 8. Hago referencia al código civil alemán porque es un mercado en donde los foreros compran bastante. Pero también os dirijo a la *Ley (española) General de Defensa de los Consumidores y Usuarios*, capítulo III, artículo 103, apartado b).
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 11:35 ----------






Andrés, yo NUNCA miento, y mira, ya que intervienes en el hilo, te comento que en caso de conflicto, para establecer qué órgano es competente, se atiende al domicilio del comprador, a no ser que se haya establecido lo contrario. Que dicho sea de paso, me resulta llamativo que toda tu página se encuentre traducida al español, excepto los apartados POLITICA DE CANCELACIÓN y CONDICIONES DE USO Y VENTA.

Cuanto menos, curioso, verdad?

Así pues, a falta de pacto en contrario, y como el comprador no tiene obligación alguna de conocer todos los ordenamientos jurídicos mundiales, la norma establece que sea el vendedor interesado en desarrollar un negocio en un determinado país, el que deba conocerla.

Hasta ahí, es de sentido común, verdad? Es decir, si tú quieres ganar dinero vendiendo en España, debes conocer la materia legal que regule tu actividad y no yo ser quien conozca los derechos y obligaciones que me asisten como consumidor en Alemania, en primer lugar porque resido en España, y en segundo porque eres tú quien ofrece en España.

Dicho esto, el código aleman, malayo o sudanés, puede decir lo que le de la gana, aquí en ESPAÑA el derecho del desistimiento, existe, y te digo más, no es un derecho que nazca de la naturaleza de los artículos, sino de la forma en que se desarrolla el contrato, esto es, si compro tomates por internet nace derecho del desistimiento, si compro tomates en supermercado, no nace. Ves la diferencia? NAce por la forma en que se desarrolla el contrato (internet, teléfono, a distancia....) no nace por la naturaleza del objeto.


Más.......

*Real Decreto Legislativo 1/2007, de 16 de noviembre, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley General para la Defensa de los Consumidores y Usuarios y otras leyes complementarias.
CAPÍTULO II*

Derecho de desistimiento

Artículo 68 Contenido y régimen del derecho de desistimiento

1. El derecho de desistimiento de un contrato es la facultad del consumidor y usuario de dejar sin efecto el contrato celebrado, notificándoselo así a la otra parte contratante en el plazo establecido para el ejercicio de ese derecho, sin necesidad de justificar su decisión y sin penalización de ninguna clase.

Serán nulas de pleno de derecho las cláusulas que impongan al consumidor y usuario una penalización por el ejercicio de su derecho de desistimiento.

2. El consumidor tendrá derecho a desistir del contrato en los supuestos previstos legal o reglamentariamente y cuando así se le reconozca en la oferta, promoción publicidad o en el propio contrato.

3. El derecho de desistimiento atribuido legalmente al consumidor y usuario se regirá en primer término por las disposiciones legales que lo establezcan en cada caso y en su defecto por lo dispuesto en este Título.

*Ley 3/2014, de 27 de marzo, por la que se modifica el texto refundido de la Ley General para la Defensa de los Consumidores y Usuarios y otras leyes complementarias, aprobado por el Real Decreto Legislativo 1/2007, de 16 de noviembre.*

«Artículo 71 Plazo para el ejercicio del derecho de desistimiento

1. El consumidor y usuario dispondrá de un plazo mínimo de catorce días naturales para ejercer el derecho de desistimiento.

2. Siempre que el empresario haya cumplido con el deber de información y documentación establecido en el artículo 69.1, el plazo a que se refiere el apartado anterior se computará desde la recepción del bien objeto del contrato o desde la celebración de éste si el objeto del contrato fuera la prestación de servicios.

3. Si el empresario no hubiera cumplido con el deber de información y documentación sobre el derecho de desistimiento, el plazo para su ejercicio finalizará doce meses después de la fecha de expiración del periodo de desistimiento inicial, a contar desde que se entregó el bien contratado o se hubiera celebrado el contrato, si el objeto de éste fuera la prestación de servicios.

Si el deber de información y documentación se cumple durante el citado plazo de doce meses, el plazo legalmente previsto para el ejercicio del derecho de desistimiento empezará a contar desde ese momento.

4. Para determinar la observancia del plazo para desistir se tendrá en cuenta la fecha de expedición de la declaración de desistimiento.»


*EDL 2011/260927 Parlamento Europeo y Consejo de la Unión
Directiva 2011/83/UE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo, de 25 de octubre de 2011, sobre los derechos de los consumidores, por
la que se modifican la Directiva 93/13/CEE del Consejo y la Directiva 1999/44/CE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo y se derogan
la Directiva 85/577/CEE del Consejo y la Directiva 97/7/CE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo.*

Diario Oficial Unión Europea 304/2011, de 22 de noviembre de 2011


Artículo 11. Ejercicio del derecho de desistimiento
1. Antes de que venza el plazo de desistimiento, el consumidor comunicará al comerciante su decisión de desistir del contrato. A
tal efecto, el consumidor podrá:
a) utilizar el modelo de formulario de desistimiento que figura en el anexo I, letra B, o bien
b) realizar otro tipo de declaración inequívoca en la que señale su decisión de desistir del contrato.
Los Estados miembros no impondrán ningún requisito formal al modelo de formulario de desistimiento distinto de los establecidos
en el anexo I, letra B.
2. El consumidor habrá ejercido su derecho de desistimiento dentro del plazo contemplado en el art. 9, apartado 2, y en el art. 10,
cuando haya enviado la comunicación relativa al ejercicio del derecho de desistimiento antes de que finalice dicho plazo.
3. El comerciante podrá ofrecer al consumidor, además de las posibilidades contempladas en el apartado 1, la opción de cumplimentar
y enviar electrónicamente el modelo de formulario de desistimiento que figura en el anexo I, letra B, o cualquier otra declaración
inequívoca a través del sitio web del comerciante. En tales casos, el comerciante comunicará sin demora al consumidor en un soporte
duradero el acuse de recibo de dicho desistimiento.
4. La carga de la prueba del ejercicio del derecho de desistimiento con arreglo al presente artículo recaerá en el consumidor.



*Por cierto, lee este artículo:*

Artículo 93 Excepciones

La regulación establecida en este título no será de aplicación:

a) A los contratos de servicios sociales, incluidos la vivienda social, el cuidado de los niños y el apoyo a familias y personas necesitadas, temporal o permanentemente, incluida la atención a largo plazo.

b) A los contratos de servicios relacionados con la salud, prestados por un profesional sanitario a pacientes para evaluar, mantener o restablecer su estado de salud, incluidos la receta, dispensación y provisión de medicamentos y productos sanitarios, con independencia de que estos servicios se presten en instalaciones sanitarias.

c) A los contratos de actividades de juego por dinero que impliquen apuestas de valor monetario en juegos de azar, incluidas las loterías, los juegos de casino y las apuestas.

d) A los contratos de servicios financieros.

e) A los contratos de creación, adquisición o transferencia de bienes inmuebles o de derechos sobre los mismos.

f) A los contratos para la construcción de edificios nuevos, la transformación sustancial de edificios existentes y el alquiler de alojamientos para su uso como vivienda.

g) A los contratos relativos a los viajes combinados, las vacaciones combinadas y los circuitos combinados regulados en esta ley.

h) A los contratos relativos a la protección de los consumidores y usuarios con respecto a determinados aspectos de los contratos de aprovechamiento por turno de bienes de uso turístico, de adquisición de productos vacacionales de larga duración, de reventa y de intercambio regulados en la Ley 4/2012, de 6 de julio, de contratos de aprovechamiento por turno de bienes de uso turístico, de adquisición de productos vacacionales de larga duración, de reventa y de intercambio y normas tributarias.

i) A los contratos que, con arreglo a la legislación vigente, deban celebrarse ante un fedatario público, obligado por ley a ser independiente e imparcial y a garantizar, mediante el suministro de una información jurídica comprensible, que el consumidor y usuario celebra el contrato únicamente previa reflexión suficiente y con pleno conocimiento de su alcance jurídico.

j) A los contratos para el suministro de productos alimenticios, bebidas u otros bienes de consumo corriente en el hogar, suministrados físicamente por un empresario mediante entregas frecuentes y regulares en el hogar o lugar de residencia o de trabajo del consumidor y usuario.

k) A los contratos de servicios de transporte de pasajeros, sin perjuicio de la aplicación del artículo 98.2.

l) A los contratos celebrados mediante distribuidores automáticos o instalaciones comerciales automatizadas.

m) A los contratos celebrados con operadores de telecomunicaciones a través de teléfonos públicos para la utilización de esos teléfonos, o celebrados para el establecimiento de una única conexión de teléfono, Internet o fax por parte de un consumidor y usuario.


No te encuentras dentro verdad? Pues el derecho de desistimiento te es de aplicación, y bueno, estoy seguro de que cuando tengas un rato libre traducirás la regulación legal de tu página al ESpañol.

*Como ves Andrés, legislación hay, incluso europea, otra cosa es que la conocieras. Ah! sobre lo de las flutuaciones del 103, debes demostrar que tus artículos están sujetos a esas fluctuaciones, no me digas que las onzas de ciudades perdidas están sujetas a movimientos de cotización., o los tubos, o las capsulas,....

Independientemente, seguro que has leído que el vendedor tiene la obligación de notificar sobre este derecho 97 y 98 por si te los saltaste ...


Por otro lado la doctrina se está pronunciando sobre este tema, y el sentir general es la devolución aceptando el precio cerrado en contrato si la causa de la misma subsiste sobre una cualidad del artículo y no sobre la variación de precios. Me explico, si te devuelvo un panda por estar rayado, no podrás decir que el precio ha variado, fácil, verdad?*

Al forero del ferrari, el legislador contempló un artículo para ese tipo de chorradas, está en la norma.

Quien quiera indagar sobre este derecho, la red está llena de alusiones al mismo, no es algo que se sepa, porque en muchos casos no conviene que se sepa, pero ahí está.

Qué es el derecho de desistimiento de los consumidores


EDITO. Y es mi última intervención en este hilo para tratar temas legales, y Andrés, yo NUNCA miento.


----------



## Mark_bcn (12 Jun 2016)

Buenos dias Forero Arbeyna 

Dificil , por no decir imposible, el querer defender lo indefendible.
No he visto que se le tilde de mentiroso en ningun momento,aunque tirando del refranero español( el cual a mi entender es muy sabio ) dice:: No hay peor mentira que una verdad a medias !!!!
Usted hace una valoracion totalmente sesgada de la legislacion vigente,hace especial hincapie en los articulos que cree por oportuno y pasa de largo el 103 que es fundamental en este tipo de objetos ( metales preciosos ) y su fluctuacion en mercados financieros. Le puedo asegurar que tanto el oro como la plata entre otros, considerados comodities a nivel mundial, ( hasta en Malasia y en Sudan ) los conocen .
Y a este respecto de la fluctuacion, su comentario de los tubos o las capsulas en la que van las piezas, ESO SI QUE ES UNA CHORRADA MAYUSCULA !!!!!! Que yo sepa, se debate sobre el contenido y no sobre el envoltorio.
Continuando sobre otra CHORRADA, cito textualicho esto, el código aleman, malayo o sudanés, puede decir lo que le de la gana, aquí en ESPAÑA el derecho del desistimiento, existe, y te digo más, no es un derecho que nazca de la naturaleza de los artículos, sino de la forma en que se desarrolla el contrato, esto es,* si compro tomates por internet nace derecho del desistimiento, si compro tomates en supermercado, no nace. Ves la diferencia? NAce por la forma en que se desarrolla el contrato (internet, teléfono, a distancia....) no nace por la naturaleza del objeto.*
Vaya ejemplo que busca, ( TOMATES)mercancia totalmente perecedera y de consumo ,de verdad que no lo podia acertar mejor !!!!!!!

Y ya por ultimo,para defender su 1º post, introduce un elemento,(que ese si es fundamental , pero que inicialmente no se menciona )

1º post ::
Y debemos tener presente que la responsabilidad del vendedor no sólo termina cuando el comprador ha recibido la mercancía, *el comprador posee el derecho a desistir en su compra hasta pasados 14 dias naturales, este derecho a desistimiento es la facultad que tienen los consumidores de dejar sin efecto el contrato de compra que celebre por internet o a distancia, sin necesidad de justificación y sin penalización de ninguna clase.*

2º post :
Por otro lado la doctrina se está pronunciando sobre este tema, y el sentir general es la devolución aceptando el precio cerrado en contrato si la causa de la misma subsiste sobre una cualidad del artículo y no sobre la variación de precios. *Me explico, si te devuelvo un panda por estar rayado, no podrás decir que el precio ha variado, fácil, verdad?*

Aqui ya esta introduciendo que el bien de transaccion esta defectuoso. ( Eso ya es otro cantar !!!) En ese caso, si que esta totalmente justificada por defecto ,vicio, etc etc 

P.D.: Cuando pase por la facultad de derecho ( hace ya bastantes lustros de ello ),si algo te queda claro, es que la legislacion vigente,hay que analizarla en su conjunto,articulo a articulo y TODOS !!!!! No como usted deshojando la margarita ( este si, este no, este si, este no. ) 
Mire, reconocer cuando uno "" PATINA"" no es nada malo,yo lo hice en referencia a mis someros conocimientos de numismatica ,cuando algun forero,entre ellos usted ,sacaron punta de mis palabras.
De verdad, sigo vivo y no pasa nada por ello. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## necho (12 Jun 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Arbeyna*, no conozco todas las leyes europeas que atañen al comercio electrónico pero hay profesionales que sí y que afortunadamente por unos honorarios están dispuestos a asesorarnos. Y he enlazado el Código Civil Alemán porque como ya he escrito, es un país en donde muchos foreros compran metales preciosos (a otras tiendas y no sólo a mí) y cuyas leyes están en conformidad con las normativas europea al igual que lo está la Ley (española) General de Defensa de los Consumidores y Usuarios que para eso fue actualizada en 2014.

En ningún momento he dicho que mientas y creo que mi mensaje no da lugar a que se pueda pensar eso. Pero cito la parte más relevante de mi mensaje para que se vea mejor:



> dada la naturaleza de los bienes con los cuales en este sub-foro e hilo en particular tratamos, el derecho de disentimiento NO EXISTE.



Creo que está más que claro que los bienes con los cuales tratamos en este hilo son metales preciosos y concretamente ORO y PLATA y no complementos y accesorios numismáticos (bienes a los que el derecho de disentimiento sí que es aplicable y que en ningún momento lo he negado, ni tampoco ocultado). De hecho ya que te tomaste la molestia de repasar nuestra web, habrás podido apreciar que si bien los apartados "_Condiciones de uso y venta_" y "_Política de cancelación / devolución_" no están traducidos al español, están ahí por algo. Y no es por otra cosa para estar en conformidad con las leyes alemanas y europeas. Esos textos fueron confeccionados por un asesor experto en comercio electrónico tanto a nivel alemán como europeo. En lo que sí que tienes toda la razón del mundo es que también deberían estar en español si una parte de nuestro "_target_" está compuesta por dicho mercado. Y te puedo decir que estamos trabajando en ello pero es algo que está en manos de profesionales porque traducir textos legales no es algo que se hace en una tarde de domingo cuando se tenga tiempo y tampoco es para que lo haga un particular que no es un asesor legal, ni traductor. 

Por otra parte y como he comentado líneas arriba, la información está ahí y además antes de finalizar el proceso de compra hay que marcar una casilla en donde se acepta que se está de acuerdo con dichas condiciones y políticas de venta. Si el usuario no está de acuerdo o bien no entiende lo que está aceptando es perfectamente comprensible y respetable que aborte el proceso de compra. Ya si acepta es o porque entiende y está de acuerdo o bien porque confía en la buena fe del vendedor. En definitiva, que en nuestra web no estamos omitiendo o escondiendo de manera deliberada la información referente a los derechos que tienen los compradores.

Traer colación otros bienes en donde *sí* es aplicable este derecho o poner ejemplos de supuestos que no vienen al caso me parece poco menos que querer tergiversar lo que he escrito.

Y para finalizar, quizás decir que el derecho de disentimiento para estos bienes "NO EXISTE" no fue la manera más correcta de expresarlo. Porque lo que en realidad quise decir fue más bien que el derecho de disentimiento para estos bienes "NO ES APLICABLE". Y mi comentario vino más que nada porque por este foro hay un sector que no sé si por desconocimiento o por omisión que piensan que comprar *metales preciosos* es como comprar unas zapatillas u cualquier otra artículo en eBay o Amazon donde puedes comprar y al par de minutos cancelar la compra o bien en un plazo de 14 días devolver el artículo sin tener que dar ninguna explicación. Y no, para los metales preciosos esto no es aplicable. Y esto no me lo invento yo, en cualquier tienda alemana (o unión europea) vais a ver esta "disclaimer" o descargo de responsabilidad.

Yo por mi parte también doy por terminada mi intervención en este hilo para temas distintos para lo que fue creado.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Jun 2016)

Mark_bcn dijo:


> Buenos dias Forero Arbeyna
> ....!



Pufff, demasiado duro sería de tratar de explicarme ante un sujeto que nos estuvo comentando su método totalmente revolucionario acerca de la forma de fijar el precio sobre el spot en neto que no en bruto, y bla, bla, bla.

Efectivamente, tomates puse de ejemplo como podía haber citado las manzanas o las piñas, que también son alimentos perecederos y vienen de lugares tan "cercanos" como China o Costa Rica....

De verdad, no voy a perder ni un segundo, tiene Ud toda la razón, patino mucho y no se de lo que hablo, ale, hasta otra.


*****


Andrés, efectivamente, existe tal opción, la de mostrarse conforme con la compra, es decir, realizo el proceso de compra en castellano (idioma ofrecido por la web, que no un traductor online) y al finalizar dice que debemos marcar la casilla de haber entendido toda la parrafada legal, que está en Alemán. Cierto que existe la opción de no marcar, como también la posibilidad de comprar en aurinum, silber corner, silber werter, y varias otras tiendas alemanas. 

Invertir en metales preciosos no es comprar un soberano zurrado o tres onzas Maple, aparte está el hecho de que me quieran hacer creer que un Kiwi, una onza de Cuidades Perdidas, un Koka alto relieve, son artículos sujetos a fluctuaciones.... habría que empezar a diferenciar entre materia prima y producto manufacturado, pero bueno, yo no estoy aquí para dar clases a nadie, para eso están los asesores.


Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (12 Jun 2016)

blackprince dijo:


> Para que todos los posibles compradores lo tengan claro y simplificarlo, ¿una vez que el paquete está en envío el vendedor ya no se responsabiliza de él?



Eso dependerá de lo que acuerden el comprador y vendedor obviamente


----------



## antuanin (13 Jun 2016)

Vendo Tubos de onzas de plata Maple leafs 2012. 50 centimos de descuento sobre el precio del andorrano en ese momento y envio gratis.


----------



## antuanin (14 Jun 2016)

Vendo 300 onzas de plata urgente, escucho ofertas...


----------



## fran69 (15 Jun 2016)

Venta de : . Agotado


----------



## nicklessss (16 Jun 2016)

Vendo fantástico *soberano de 5 libras de 1985 con certificado NGC MS68 a spot + 3%* en mano y en Madrid.

Moneda de 39,94g 0.917 milésimas. 36.62g de oro puro.

Para cualquier pregunta contactar por privado.


----------



## mundofila (17 Jun 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta esta pieza de Caciques Venezolanos de 20 gr., 37 mm. de diámetro y ley 0.900
Tiene alguna manchita rojiza.
Spot -3%: 36,70 x 18 gr. = 660,6 - 3% = 640€







Como siempre, envío incluído en el precio.
VENDIDA

No se trata de una moneda, sino una medalla. Para el que quiera saber más de estas acuñaciones: 
Medallas de los Caciques de Venezuela


----------



## atika (18 Jun 2016)

Editado porque llevo la compraventa por privado. Gracias.


----------



## Villalta (20 Jun 2016)

Hola! Este jueves voy a estar cerca de Madrid, en la zona de Las Rozas. Por si a alguien le interesa hacer trato en mano de lo siguiente:

10 libertades 2015 a 20 euros.
8 Arcas de Noé 2016 a 18 euros.
10 Pumas de Canadá a 19 euros.
5 Pandas a 2016 a 23 euros.
5 Gorilas 2015 de Congo a 24 euros.

También tengo las de Ruanda 2008, 2009, 2010 y 2011, por si a alguien le interesa.

Saludos!!


----------



## Mark_bcn (21 Jun 2016)

Entrega en persona ( bcn y provincia) o transferencia bancaria. 

20 francos napoleon III 1865 spot -2% 215
20 francos 1914 gallo spot - 2% 215
5 dolares 1908 Indio 365
20 francos 1877 spot 220
20 liras emanuel II 1862 spot-2% 215
20 francos Napoleon 1860 spot 220
7,50 rublos 1897 precio 520
Leopoldo II 1877 20 francos spot-2% 215
Tunez 20 francos 1899 spot-2% 215
Umberto I 20 Liras 1882 spot-2% 215
Vittorio emanuel II 1862 20 liras spot -2% 215
5 rublos 1900 zar nicolas II 170
1 Pahalavi iran 1961 P.M. 310
Francisco jose austria 10 koronas 1912 130 
Fernando VI 1757 1/2 escudo 170
Carlos III 1786 170
Felipe V 1743 1/2 escudo 170
Fernando VI 1758 1/2 170
Carlos III 1778 170.
1 dolar 1868 130 euros
1 Guinea Saudi 330 euros.
50 ecu 1987 belgica spot-1% 580
2 pesos y medio mejico 110 euros
4 florines 1892 130
cacique venezolano 80 euros 
Las 3 medallas egipcias 400 euros
Saludos!!!!!!

FOTOS EN LA PAGINA 250


----------



## demokratos (23 Jun 2016)

Sobre el tema que comenta scouser, creo que lo más simple es siempre ofrecer el método de envío que quiera el comprador con el seguro que él quiera a su costo y riesgo. 

Así las cosas quedan claras. 

Las devoluciones son de recibo en caso de que haya algún tipo de imperfección (rayadura, golpe) no señalado.

Creo que no hace falta mucha legislación cuando el sentido común lo dice todo.


----------



## Macbeth (23 Jun 2016)

*Africa Silver Ounce*

Saludos a todos,
Posteo el anuncio de nuevo
*Acepto Bitcoin como medio de pago.*

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de la serie "Africa Silver Ounce":

*1 oz Gabon 1000 Francs 2013
Lion*

*Precio: 65 euros*












*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2012
Baby Lions*


*Precio: 65 euros*











Todas en acabado antique finish y con su certificado de autenticidad correspondiente.

Lote completo o por separado.


----------



## mundofila (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, pongo a la venta estas tres piezas:

1) Mexico 20 pesos 1959, calendario azteca
Peso Total: 16,66 gr, ley 0.900, 15 gr. oro puro
Spot -3%, 38 x 15 = 570 -3% = 552€
RESERVADA

2)Francia 20 Francos 1859 BB
Peso Total 6,4 gr., ley 0.900, 5,8 gr. puro
Spot -2%, 38 x 5,8 = 220,4 - 2% = 216€
RESERVADA

3) Colombia 100 pesos 1971
Peso Total 4,3 gr., ley 0.900, 3,87 gr. oro puro
Spot + 2%, 38 x 3,87 = 147,06 + 2% = 150€







Como siempre, gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## mundofila (24 Jun 2016)

Y olvidaba esta "pequeña" pieza de un kilo de plata, Armenia 2015.
Aunque en la imágen no se advierta, se pueden llegar a notar restos de alguna huella digital en el reverso.






Precio, envío incluído: 600€

RESERVADA


----------



## Baalbek (27 Jun 2016)

Muy buenas, se vende: 

Medio Soberano oro 1982 en perfecto estado, precio 156€ Vendida 
Medio Soberano oro en muy buen estado, Rey Jorge V: 159e

Lote de 50 duros. 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Diversos años. De Calidades BC
(Consultar)

Lote 25 monedas de 10 Francos Franceses plata. 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura: 13,9e la unidad. (Sale la onza a 18,94e)

Monedas de 1 Onza:

1X Islas Cook 2012 23e

1x Cocodrilo Australia 2015 25e

1x Lunar Caballo 2014 Privy Mark 25e

1x Lunar Cabra 2015 Privy Mark 25e

1x Canadá 2015 Wolf 3/4 onza 21e

1x Maple Leaf 2014 22,5e

1x Fiji Taku Tortuga 2011 28e

1x Ruanda 2013 Guepardo 37e

Cualquier pregunta a disposición y fotos por email. En perfecto estado. Gracias

Posibilidad de trato en mano en Madrid


----------



## corting (27 Jun 2016)

Hola a todos. Queria haceros la siguiene pregunta.

¿Las monedas de oro de 900 estan extensas de iva? por lo que he podido mirar yo diria que si, pero en algunas webs de numismatica pone iva incluido en el precio, en dicho caso, ¿que habria que hacer?, decirselo, o se desgrava luego el iva con factura o ¿como seria?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

SÍ, las monedas de Oro de una pureza superior al 90% están exentas de IVA y están consideradas como "Oro de inversión".

Saludos.


----------



## SOLIDUS (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ, las monedas de Oro de una pureza superior al 90% están exentas de IVA y están consideradas como "Oro de inversión".
> 
> Saludos.



En realidad eso sólo es una parte de la ecuación. Para que una moneda se considere oro de inversión debe cumplir:

Que sean de ley igual o superior a 900 milésimas
Que hayan sido acuñadas con posterioridad al año 1800
Que sean o hayan sido moneda de curso legal en su país de origen
Que sean comercializadas habitualmente por un precio no superior en un 80% al valor de mercado del oro contenido en ellas

Anualmente se publica una lista en el Diario oficial de la UE con las monedas admitidas por país. Lo que esté ahí ya es seguro que cumple las condiciones.

Se puede consultar aquí:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...LEX:52015XC1126(01)&qid=1450081002102&from=ES

---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 08:23 ----------




corting dijo:


> Hola a todos. Queria haceros la siguiene pregunta.
> 
> ¿Las monedas de oro de 900 estan extensas de iva? por lo que he podido mirar yo diria que si, pero en algunas webs de numismatica pone iva incluido en el precio, en dicho caso, ¿que habria que hacer?, decirselo, o se desgrava luego el iva con factura o ¿como seria?
> Muchas gracias de antemano



Tendrás que ver que además de ser de oro 0.900 cumpla otros requisitos, pero independientemente de que lo sea o no, cuando se anuncia un artículo con IVA incluido no se puede solicitar que te quiten el IVA, si se especifique el tipo que se aplica y es erróneo se puede solicitar el ajuste del precio, pero un precio IVA incluido es precio final sea el IVA del 21 o del 0%.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 Jun 2016)

*Venta plata Eagles&Britannia 2015 1 oz*

Buenas a todos,

Aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo este foro, es la primera vez que escribo.

Tengo 100 oz de plata que me gustaría vender, en estado excelente sin ninguna marca, por si hubiera algún interesado en este foro. Todas están bien guardadas en una capsula individual, aunque también tengo los tubos originales, y son las siguientes monedas:

50 monedas de 1 oz de plata American Eagle, de las cuales:
- 10 monedas del 2012.
- 40 monedas del 2015.

50 monedas de 1 oz de plata Britannia 2015.

Todas se han comprado en Andorrano Joyería. En la misma tienda ahora mismo las Eagles están a 22,94 y las Britannia a 21,94.

Yo las vendo a dos euros menos respecto al precio en esa web en el momento del trato.

Es decir, en estos momentos a 21 y 20 respectivamente. El precio no es negociable, da igual si se compran 50 que 100. No vendo unidades sueltas, solo paquetes de 50, o las 100 monedas juntas.

Soy de Madrid y no hago envíos, solo trato en mano.

Por favor, interesados ponerse en contacto por privado. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Baubens (29 Jun 2016)

alguien tiene romanas?


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Jun 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> alguien tiene romanas?



Yo tengo alguna moneda romana pero no en oro (y casi por decir que ni plata que están bastante envilecidas)

Enviado desde el dispositivo de geolocalizacion portátil que uso como teléfono

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 07:36 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ, las monedas de Oro de una pureza superior al 90% están exentas de IVA y están consideradas como "Oro de inversión".
> 
> Saludos.



Siempre y cuando el precio de venta no exceda en un determinado porcentaje el valor del metal. Esta en la normativa 

Enviado desde el dispositivo de geolocalizacion portátil que uso como teléfono


----------



## fran69 (30 Jun 2016)

A LA VENTA:

AGOTADOS



Pago por transferencia bancaria, portes a cargo del comprador, a su elección, tarifas de correos certificados, o en tramos asegurados.


----------



## mundofila (1 Jul 2016)

Hola
Vendo un lote de 13 monedas de 100 Ptas Franco 1966, usadas, a 105€ el lote, gastos de envío incluídos (8,07€/pieza). Son piezas de 19 gr., ley 0.800.

VENDIDAS


----------



## Baalbek (2 Jul 2016)

Lote de 15 monedas de 50 Francos Franceses Plata 900, 30 grs de peso > 27 grs de plata pura diversos años. Muy buen estado: 16,7e la unidad. (Reservadas)
Lote 25 monedas de 10 Francos Franceses plata 900, 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Muy buen estado: 14e la unidad.

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío certificado.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (2 Jul 2016)

Vendo Alfonsinas 
Solo trato en mano, Burgos o Madrid (miercoles día 6) 

Lote completo 10 unidades 2750€  (Lote vendido, lo siento a los que se han interesado por el trato a distancia).

Unidades sueltas 285€ (las del 1881 con barba 290€)


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Jul 2016)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo este foro, es la primera vez que escribo.
> 
> ...



*Cuidado con este forero. Queriéndole comprar 20 onzas cambia el precio. Mi solicitud de compra es anterior. Insisto, no tiene palabra.

Adjunto MPs

Iniciado por olestalkyn
Hola

Si aún las tienes, me quedo con 10 Aes 2012 y 10 Aes 2015 en tubo por 400 euros.
El intercambio puede ser por Sol el domingo.

Saludos
.....................................................................................................
Buenas, 

He actualizado el anuncio, ya que la plata ha subido mucho y tiene que cambiar en funcion de la cotizacion.

Si sigues interesado lo hablamos.

Saludos.


*


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Hola, olestalkyn: Los acuerdos se han de mantener cuando se cierra un trato, independientemente de lo que pasé a partir de ahí, es decir tanto si sube como si baja. Yo ayer compré un lote de monedas y el vendedor, a pesar del cambio efectuado en la cotización (al alza), mantuvo el trato y acuerdo alcanzados. Algunos ya imaginaréis quién es, pero ya lo valoraré en su momento en el hilo correspondiente.

Saludos.


----------



## atika (2 Jul 2016)

Me pregunto que si hubiese bajado mucho el precio ¿te las habría vendido más baratas? Por ética, pero principalmetne por ley, el precio es el que se da cuando se cierra. Si aceptan la oferta, es de caballeros y señores elegantes mantenerla. Tampoco creo que la pérdida sea mil millonaria, y quedar bien es muy fácil.


----------



## kawalimit (2 Jul 2016)

Desde luego, también son ganas por parte del vendedor de que te pongan la cara colorada por 20 euros... :: En fin...


----------



## Pelopo (3 Jul 2016)

Hola a todos!!! Estoy interesado en comprar onzas de plata bullion en sevilla o proximidades en mano. Filarmónicas, eagles, arcas... No le hago feos a los soberanos kruguer o similares 
Un saludo.


----------



## Nanote (3 Jul 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Desde luego, también son ganas por parte del vendedor de que te pongan la cara colorada por 20 euros... :: En fin...



Pues si que es un detalle feo, si. Asi no se hacen las cosas...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Jul 2016)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo este foro, es la primera vez que escribo.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches señores,

Lamento sinceramente el revuelo que he causado por mi falta de experiencia en esto, os aseguro que mis intenciones son buenas y busco que sea lo mejor tanto para mi como para el posible comprador.

Dicho esto, he actualizado el anuncio y las monedas siguen en venta por si finalmente alguien esta interesado en tenerlas.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Baalbek (4 Jul 2016)

Se renueva oferta a precios muy similares a ayer:

Lote 15 - 25 monedas de 10 Francos Franceses años diversos plata 900, 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Buen estado: 14,20e la unidad.

Lote 16 Duros de Plata varios años, y de la República: 227e

También lote 50 pakillos, monedas 100Ptas Plata, Franco, estrellas visibles en estado *MBC *y *EBC* a 8,79e la unidad. Envío certificado de éstas monedas: 7e.

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío certificado 5 - 7e


----------



## Sevillanoindolente (5 Jul 2016)

*Vendo lote de monedas de plata.* 

Hasta 30 kg. Lote mínimo de venta: 2 kg. 

Monedas variadas casi todas de leyes 900 y 925. Muchas monedas están sin circular. Se computa sólo la plata fina. Entrega en mano en Barcelona ciudad y cobro en efectivo, sin transferencias. Se garantizan todas las monedas.

*Precio: Spot -4%*. Venta entre particulares no sujeta a IVA. Si al alguien le interesa se cierra el precio para una entrega inmediata. Sujeto a disponibilidad, mientras haya existencias.

Contacto por MP. Después conversación telefónica o encuentro personal.


----------



## fran69 (5 Jul 2016)

A LA VENTA:

Soberanos, a spot, 288€ la unidad.
Vrenellis a spot, 228€ unidad.
*AGOTADOS*

Pago transferencia Bancaria, portes certificados a elección del comprador, tarifas de correos.


----------



## mundofila (6 Jul 2016)

Hola
Un nuevo lote de 40 monedas 100 Pesetas de Franco, usadas, peso unitario 19 gr. (ley 0.800, peso en plata 15,2 gr.), a 350€ (8,75€/pieza)
Como siempre, gastos de envío incluídos.
RESERVADAS


----------



## demokratos (7 Jul 2016)

...........................................................................................


----------



## Eldenegro (7 Jul 2016)

Enviado desde el dispositivo de geolocalizacion portátil que uso como teléfono


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Jul 2016)

Hola

Tengo algunas monedas de plata de colección en venta, interesados consultar precio por privado

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998

entre paréntesis el número de unidades disponibles que tengo ahora mismo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (10 Jul 2016)

Disponibles 
- Oz Panda 2004 (es su blister original)Perfectas 95€ unidad

2 unidades 180€
10 unidades 850€


----------



## demokratos (11 Jul 2016)

(Perdón por el off-topic, pero seguro que hay gente por aquí que sabe responder.)

Pregunta a los germanos.

En Berlín, además de proaurum que otras tiendas recomendáis para vender metal? Voy a pasarme por allí este verano y aprovecharé para explorar el mercado.


----------



## Colapso (11 Jul 2016)

lote de monedas de franco 100 ptas plata. Lote de 100 piezas 875 Euros. 

Solo se vende el lote completo. Gastos de envio a determinar según quiera el comprador.

Tansacciones realizadas con necho y Baalbek

Contactar por privado

*VENDIDAS, GRACIAS A TODOS LOS INTERESADOS*


----------



## nicklessss (12 Jul 2016)

Vendo 8 soberanos a spot.

En Madrid en mano o mediante transferencia bancaria con gastos de envío por Correos certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## fran69 (12 Jul 2016)

A LA VENTA:
AU:


Krugerrand 1/2 onza.
Soberanos 
Napoleones.
*VENDIDAS*
Pago transferencia bancaria, envio por certificado a gusto y a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Tichy (12 Jul 2016)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina en el borde, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínima pátina en el borde, salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, algún puntito/mancha, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínimos puntitos junto al borde, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 39,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 37,00€ (cápsula genérica, moneda perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 30,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 32,50€
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 27,00€
2 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 24,00€*1 VENDIDA*
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€

1 x Koala 2011 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	24,00€*VENDIDA*

1 x Kanguro 2012 _______________	32,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Puma ______	25,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha) *VENDIDA*
1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€*VENDIDA*
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2009 _______	30,50€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha en el reverso, elefante muy buen estado)
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	24,50€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha en el reverso, elefantes muy buen estado)
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	24,00€

1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 29,00€

1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ *RESERVADA*

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	25,00€ *VENDIDA*
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,00€*RESERVADA*

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 38,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 30,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 32,00€

Y por si alguien está interesado en otro tipo de monedas más allá del bullion, en venta también cuatro (4) monedas de plata griegas de 1 Oz cada una (peso 34g con ley .925) conmemorativas de la Olimpiada de Atenas 2004. Son calidad proof y se entregan con su cápsula y certificado original. Son de valor facial 10€ y representan una imagen actual superpuesta con una clásica de las siguientes especialidades deportivas: Gimnasia Rítmica (cinta), Salto de Longitud , Carreras de Relevos y Equitación.

Pinchando en cada una, está el enlace a la base de datos de ngccoins de estas monedas (no aparece la imagen, por lo que aunque no soy buen fotógrafo pego también una foto de las monedas):





El precio sería de *22,00€* cada una, o bien *85,00 €* por las cuatro. *¡Plata Proof a precio de bullion!* *VENDIDAS*
Asimismo pongo a la venta un blister original con cinco monedas alemanas de plata, también en calidad proof del año 1999 y valor facial 10 DM. Cada una de las cinco monedas tiene un peso de ½ Oz, pero con ley .925 (es decir, cada moneda tiene 14,34g de plata). Vienen cinco (5) monedas, cada una emitida por una de las cinco cecas alemanas (A, D, F, G, J). El precio sería de *43€* el blister. *En total son 2,31 Oz de plata pura, sale a 18,65 €/Oz ¡Plata proof casi a precio spot!**VENDIDAS*
Pongo también el enlace a ngccoins de cada una de estas monedas y una foto:


*FRANCIA: 100FF/15ECU*

Pongo en venta tres monedas francesas de primeros de los 90, ediciones proof de 22.2g con ley .900:

- 1990. Carlomagno (¡Escasa!) _____ *18€*
- 1991. Descartes____ *17€*
- 1993 París - Arco del Triunfo____ *17€*

*Las tres, por 50€, ¡Oferta!**VENDIDAS*






Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## conde84 (15 Jul 2016)

*EN VENTA*

*Coleccion Lunar I 1999-2010*

12 monedas de 1 onza de plata 999

Precio: 780 euros + gastos de envio


*-Australian saltwater cocodrile 2015-*

1 onza de plata 999

Precio: 40 euros mas gastos de envio


Cualquier consulta o peticion de mas fotos, mensaje privado o al correo conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Baalbek (16 Jul 2016)

Muy buenas, Oferta de los siguientes lotes, juntos o separados:

Lote 20 monedas de 10 Francos Franceses años diversos plata 900, 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Buen estado: 14,40e la unidad.

Lote 14 Duros de Plata varios años, y de la República: 199e

*OFERTA* Lote de 25 a 100 monedas 100Ptas Plata, Franco, estrellas visibles en estado MBC y MBC+ a *8,35*e la unidad. Mínimo 25 unidades. VENDIDAS[/B]

*VRENELI oro*, muy buen estado: 233e

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío certificado.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Jul 2016)

Disponibles 
- Oz Panda 2004 (es su blister original)Perfectas - 95€ unidad

2 unidades 180€
10 unidades 850€

ORO

1/4 Krugerrand 315€


----------



## kalemania (19 Jul 2016)

Se venden monedas del 2015 de oro 999 20g valor facial 1000 € en su blister original ;














1110€ con envio&seguro


----------



## elcuerpazo (19 Jul 2016)

*Vendo 4 monedas de oro 1oz (Madrid capital)*

Hola,

Aunque llevo siguiendo este foro, desde hace 4 años que fue cuando me quedé sin trabajo, no me había dado de alta hasta ahora que necesito vender estas 4 monedas.

Tengo 2 monedas de oro Maple Leaf 2011 (Canadá) y otras 2 de oro Kangaroo 2012 (Australia). 
No hago envíos. Entrega en mano. Al precio de su cotización.

Un saludo


----------



## Vize (19 Jul 2016)

elcuerpazo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Aunque llevo siguiendo este foro, desde hace 4 años que fue cuando me quedé sin trabajo, no me había dado de alta hasta ahora que necesito vender estas 4 monedas.
> 
> ...



en que provincia vives?


----------



## MisterSeller (19 Jul 2016)

Hola vendo en Málaga en mano o mediante transferencia y envío certificado a cargo del comprador:

Plata
Tubo de 25 Mapples 2014, 530 € (a 21,2€ onza)
Tubo de 25 Mapples 2014, 530 € (a 21,2€ onza)
Tubo de 20 Filarmónicas 2013, 420€ (a 21,2€ onza)

Oro
2 Soberano 2014, 600€ (a 300€ la pieza)

Para más información mensaje privado.


----------



## elias2 (20 Jul 2016)

Cambio *56 onzas Maple Leaf de plata*, mas *3 onzas Philarmoniker* , en su blister original, por Maple Leaf o similar (krugerrand etc)de oro. Trato en mano en Zaragoza.
Si no apareciese interesado, vendo las Maple Leaf de plata a 21 euros unidad, a partir de 10 unidades. 
Ademas, vendo *22 onzas Philarmoniker *de plata en tubo y blister originales a 21 euros la onza, a partir de 10 unidades.
Tambien *3 onzas de plata Libertad *en buen estado por 22 euros la unidad.

Trato en mano en Zaragoza.


----------



## OvEr0n (20 Jul 2016)

Vendo tubos 25X Maples 2015 por 525€

Tubos Philarmoniker X20 por 420 €

Tubo American Eagle 2015 X20 440 €

Preferiblemente trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## mundofila (20 Jul 2016)

Hola
Vendo esta bonita serie de moneda mexicana de oro 0.900:
50 Pesos 1947: 41,66 gr (37,5 gr puro)
20 Pesos 1918: 16,66 gr (15 gr puro). Es 1918, no sé porqué aparece eso
10 Pesos 1959: 8,33 gr (7,50 gr puro)
5 Pesos 1955: 4,16 gr (3,74 gr puro)
2 1/2 Pesos 1945: 2,08 gr (1,87 gr puro)
2 Pesos 1945: 1,66 gr (1,49 gr puro)
TOTAL 74,55 gr (67,10 gr. puro)







En buen estado, sólo la de 20 pesos tiene algún golpecillo en el canto.

Precio del lote (envío incluído) a spot -1%: 2585€-1% = 2560€

(No se venden las monedas sueltas)


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Jul 2016)

Tengo algunas monedas de plata de colección en venta, interesados HAGANME UNA OFERTA REALISTA (GASTOS DE ENVIO EXCLUIDOS) POR PRIVADO Y ME LO PIENSO

Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998

entre paréntesis el número de unidades disponibles que tengo ahora mismo


----------



## mk73 (21 Jul 2016)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Tengo algunas monedas de plata de colección en venta, interesados HAGANME UNA OFERTA REALISTA (GASTOS DE ENVIO EXCLUIDOS) POR PRIVADO Y ME LO PIENSO
> 
> Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
> Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
> ...




mas sencillo que tu pongas precios


----------



## MisterSeller (21 Jul 2016)

MisterSeller dijo:


> Hola vendo en Málaga en mano o mediante transferencia y envío certificado a cargo del comprador:
> 
> Plata
> Tubo de 25 Mapples 2014, 530 € (a 21,2€ onza)
> ...



Actualizo ya que veo que no las voy a vender y al final se las voy a tener que vender al andorrano.

Plata
Tubo de 25 Mapples 2014, 497.5 € (a 19.9€ onza)
Tubo de 25 Mapples 2014, 497.5 € (a 19.9€onza)
Tubo de 20 Filarmónicas 2013, 398 € (a 19.9€ onza)

Los soberanos ya los he vendido.


----------



## OvEr0n (22 Jul 2016)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Vendo tubos 25X Maples 2015 por 525€
> 
> Tubos Philarmoniker X20 por 420 €
> 
> ...



Una Rebajita:

Tubos 25X Maples 2015 por 515€

Tubos Philarmoniker X20 por 410 €

Tubo American Eagle 2015 X20 430 €


----------



## mundofila (22 Jul 2016)

Hola
Actualizo el anuncio ya que alguna persona se ha interesado por alguna moneda suelta, y lo divido en 3 lotes:

Serie de moneda mexicana de oro 0.900:
Lote 1:
50 Pesos 1947: 41,66 gr (37,5 gr puro) Spot -3% = 1405€
RESERVADA

Lote 2:
20 Pesos 1918: 16,66 gr (15 gr puro). Es 1918, no sé porqué aparece eso
Spot - 2% = 567€
VENDIDA

Lote 3:
Las 4 monedas pequeñas:
10 Pesos 1959: 8,33 gr (7,50 gr puro)
5 Pesos 1955: 4,16 gr (3,74 gr puro)
2 1/2 Pesos 1945: 2,08 gr (1,87 gr puro)
2 Pesos 1945: 1,66 gr (1,49 gr puro)
TOTAL 16,23 gr (14,60 gr. puro) a Spot = 563€
VENDIDAS







En buen estado, sólo la de 20 pesos tiene algún golpecillo en el canto.

Todos los precios con envío incluído


----------



## Baalbek (22 Jul 2016)

Muy buenas, Oferta de los siguientes lotes, juntos o separados:

*90 unidades* de 100 ptas Franco, cada moneda contiene 15,20 grs de plata pura: a 8,18e la unidad. Algunas no tienen las estrellas visibles.

Lote 5 - 20 monedas de *10 Francos Franceses años diversos* plata 900, 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Buen estado: 14,85e la unidad.

Lote 12 Duros 1870 BC, de la * I República*: 171e

*VRENELI* Oro, muy buen estado. 237e (Reservado)

*Panda 2016* bañado en oro 24k > 47€ 

Onza de plata *Somaliland* 2016 Año del Mono, en oro 24K gilded > 47€

Fotografías disponibles por email.

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío certificado.


----------



## elias2 (25 Jul 2016)

elias2 dijo:


> Cambio *56 onzas Maple Leaf de plata*, mas *3 onzas Philarmoniker* , en su blister original, por Maple Leaf o similar (krugerrand etc)de oro. Trato en mano en Zaragoza.
> Si no apareciese interesado, vendo las Maple Leaf de plata a 21 euros unidad, a partir de 10 unidades.
> Ademas, vendo *22 onzas Philarmoniker *de plata en tubo y blister originales a 21 euros la onza, a partir de 10 unidades.
> Tambien *3 onzas de plata Libertad *en buen estado por 22 euros la unidad.
> ...



Rebajo un euro la unidad todas las onzas de plata.
Precio final 
Maple y Filarmonicas 20 euros
Libertades 21 euros.


----------



## nicklessss (25 Jul 2016)

Vendo dos monedas de 100 coronas de oro de Austria a spot.

Trato en mano en Madrid.













---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 15:58 ----------

(Actualizo también el anuncio anterior de soberanos con imagenes)

Vendo 8 soberanos a spot. (*VENDIDOS*)

En Madrid en mano o mediante transferencia bancaria o Paypal con gastos de envío por Correos certificado a cargo del comprador.













Actualizo también precio en soberano 5 libras NGC MS68. Nuevo precio spot+1% (*VENDIDO*)

Moneda de 39,94g 0.917 milésimas. 36.62g de oro puro.



























Para cualquier pregunta contactar por privado.


----------



## mundofila (26 Jul 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Liquidados los 3 lotes de moneda mexicana anteriores, pongo en venta una nueva moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos 1947:
Peso total 41,66 gr., oro 37,5 gr, a Spot -3% = 1403€
VENDIDA







Gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## Colapso (29 Jul 2016)

*Vendo monedas de oro, precios para hoy dia 02/08/2016* :

Krugerrand Sudafricano 31.10 gramos oro fino : 1228 euros

Austria 100 coronas 30.48 gramos oro fino : 1205 euros

Hungria 100 coronas 30.48 gramos oro fino : 1205 euros

EEUU 20$ 30.09 gramos oro fino : 1260 euros

50 soles peru 21.06 gramos oro fino : 841 euros *VENDIDA*

4 Ducados austria 13.8 gramos oro fino : 553.8 euros *VENDIDA*


*En plata* :

Lote 50 duros de plata ( Batalla ) inversion : 682 euros ( 13.64 unidad )

Gastos de envio a determinar segun quiera el comprador.

Cualquier duda consultar por privado.

*Tratos realizados con :

Baalbek, Necho y Refinanciado.*


----------



## el_andorrano (2 Ago 2016)

VENDIDAS

Buenos dias

Ofrezco monedas de 20 francos a spot + 1% Monedas de Oro : Moneda de Oro 20 Francos

Un saludo


----------



## currigrino (5 Ago 2016)

Ofertas (serias) por privado.


----------



## OvEr0n (8 Ago 2016)

Vendo tubos 25X Maples 2015 por 525€»»» 500€

Tubos Philarmoniker X20 por 420 €»»» 400€

Tubo American Eagle 2015 X20 440 €»»» 420€

Preferiblemente trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## kawalimit (8 Ago 2016)

Buenas,

Vendo, en mano en Madrid, una Krugerrand (1 oz de oro puro) y 50 Pesos mexicanos (37,5 g de oro puro):



Pido 1220€ por la Krugerrand y 1470€ por los 50 Pesos.

Saludos,

Edito: VENDIDA LA KRUGERRAND Y, DE MOMENTO, RETIRO DE LA VENTA LOS 50 PESOS


----------



## Mark_bcn (11 Ago 2016)

Entrega en persona ( bcn y provincia) o transferencia bancaria. 




5 rublos 1900 zar nicolas II 160
Francisco jose austria 10 koronas 1912 130 
Fernando VI 1757 1/2 escudo 150
Carlos III 1786 150
Felipe V 1743 1/2 escudo 150
Fernando VI 1758 1/2 150
Carlos III 1778 150.
1 dolar 1868 130 euros
2 pesos y medio mejico 110 euros
4 florines 1892 130
cacique venezolano 80 euros 
Las 3 medallas egipcias 400 euros
Saludos!!!!!!

FOTOS EN LA PAGINA 250


Vendo ::

CANADA 28 MONEDAS PLATA COLECCION OLIMPIADAS MONTREAL 1976 5 (14 piezas) y 10 dolares ( 14 piezas ). En su estuche y capsulas originales. un KIlo de plata pura. 

14 monedas de 24,3 gr plata 925

y 14 monedas de 48.6 gr plata 925

total 1020,6 gr


650 euros.


----------



## Nanote (21 Ago 2016)

Nunca lo he probado, pero hay varias formas de hacerlo, lo que no se lo que cobraran... Aqui tienes un articulillo, pero vaya, buscando un poco con google salen un montón...
Como comprar en USA desde españa (II) - Kacharreando


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

Has escrito a la casa? Conozco gente que les ha comprado catálogos, pero la verdad que no de hace tanto tiempo. Prueba a ver si tienes suerte

Catalog Library


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

Me alegro, ¿cuál?  Ya nos dirás qué tal con la búsqueda.


----------



## Baalbek (21 Ago 2016)

Muy buenas noches, se venden los siguientes lotes, juntos o separados:

Moneda de *1 Kilogramo* de plata 999 Australia Kookaburra 1992. Edición del primer de Australia Kookaburra en éste formato de 1kg. > *720e*

70 unidades de 100 ptas Franco, cada moneda contiene 15,20 grs de plata pura: a 8,08e la unidad. Alguna no tiene las estrellas visibles.

Lote 5 - 15 monedas de 10 Francos Franceses años diversos plata 900, 25 grs de peso > 22,5 grs de plata pura. Buen estado: 14,85e la unidad.

Panda 2016 bañado en oro 24k > 47€ 

Onza de plata Somaliland 2016 Año del Mono, en oro 24K gilded > 47€

Fotografías disponibles por email.

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío certificado.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Ago 2016)

Disponible:

*Plata.* Oz. Panda 2004 en blister original. 90€

*Oro.* Oz. Krugerrand. 1200€


----------



## hazaña (22 Ago 2016)

Colección de 35 kookaburra 1oz con estuche incluido

Años;
Kookaburra 1990 x3
Kookaburra 1991 x3
Kookaburra 1992 x2
Kookaburra 1993 x2
Kookaburra 1994
Kookaburra 1995
Kookaburra 1996
Kookaburra 1997
Kookaburra 1998 x3
Kookaburra 1999
Kookaburra 2000
Kookaburra 2002 x3
Kookaburra 2003 x3
Kookaburra 2004 x3
Kookaburra 2005 x3
Kookaburra 2006 x3
Kookaburra 2012







1350€ envío a acordar, estuche incluido.
Acepto transferencia bancaria o bitcoins

Para foreros con referencias; posible trato en persona en Madrid y ocasionalmente en la zona de Arenas de San Pedro, Ávila.


----------



## hazaña (22 Ago 2016)

Vendo todas las Monedas de mi estuche Sudamerica;

- *Animales en peligro de extinción, Casa de la moneda de Mexico*
670€ envío a acordar



- *Colección monedas precolombinas Mexicanas* (mix Satin y Espejo);
1400€ envío a acordar

1993 Huehuetéotl 100$
1993 Xochipilli 
1993 Brasero Efigie 100$
1992 Gerrero Aguila 100$
1993 Anciano con Brasero 
1993 Carita Sonriente 
1993 Bajorelieve de el tajin
1993 Palma con cocodrilo
1994 Tumba de Palenque 
1994 Mascaron del Dios Chaac 
1994 Dintel 26 
1994 Chaac-Mool
1996 Hacha ceremonial 
1996 El luchador 
1996 hombre Jaguar 
1996 Senor de las limas
1997 Disco de la Muerte 
1997 Máscara 
1998 Jugador de Pelota 
1997 Vasija 
1998 Serpiente con Craneo
1998 Sacerdote 
1998 Jaguar 
1998 Quetzalcoatl 




- *11 monedas de 1 onza Casa de la moneda de México* (algunas con preciosa patina)
380€ envío a acordar



- *35 x Monedas mexicanas siglo XX*;
1.150€ envío a acordar

5 pesos 1948 Cuauhtemoc x 18monedas
5 pesos 1950 Ferrocarril x 2 monedas
5 pesos 1951 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1952 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Año de Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1954 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1955 Hidalgo x 3
5 pesos 1956 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Centenario
5 pesos 1959 Carranza
10 pesos 1960 Hidalgo e Madero
25 pesos 1968 Olimpiadas
100 pesos 1978 Pavón




- *10 x Un balboa Panama*
300€ envío a acordar



- *20 x 1 Bolivar*
550€ envío a acordar



- *4 Soles Peru y 1 Sucre Ecuatoriano*
180€ envío a acordar





Precio de lote por todas las monedas del estuche; -20% del total 4.630€= 3.704€ incluido; 


Estuche Leuchtturm + 2 cajas de capsulas Quantum (en realidad 21 capsulas):



Incluiré como regalo de cortesía si alguien compra todo el estuche;

3 monedas de 1 onza
1 moneda de 1/2 onza



Acepto transferencia bancaria o bitcoins

Para foreros con referencias; posible trato en persona en Madrid y ocasionalmente en la zona de Arenas de San Pedro, Ávila.


----------



## Bisasi (22 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos! 
Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata de inversión 999. Busco monedas en buen estado a buen precio (18-19 €/oz).
Escucho ofertas.
Un saludo


----------



## potiman (23 Ago 2016)

*monedas rusas y de kazajistan*

hola a todos,

No sé si esto le interesará a alguien pero por si acaso lo cuento.
Si alguno quiere monedas de plata rusas del arcangel san miguel de 1 onza (3 rublos) del 2015 en ebay hay un vendedor que me ha vendido mas de 20 en perfecto estado, se llama a. syskov. Os lo digo porque no se ven en tiendas normales y por ebay da algo de miedo que te tanguen.
De igual forma si quereis pedir monedas de plata de kazajistan del leopardo de las nieves (silver irbis) de 1 onza (1 tenge) del 2015 mirad esta pagina: https://proof.kz/ , el mail del chico que la lleva es romananikienko@gmail.com. 
Les he comprado mas de 20 monedas a cada uno y todo perfecto. 
Os los recomiendo porque si quieres monedas un poco raras como estas siempre piensas que te van a estafar y quizá alguien quiera tenerlas. Si los administradores consideran esto como publicidad que no debe aparecer pues perdon por ponerlo y por la chapa
Un saludo


----------



## atika (23 Ago 2016)

La página esta en ruso o kazajo, así es difícil enterarse del precio de cada moneda, como de los costes de envío.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Dale al Traductor del navegador y el Tenge está ahora mismo en torno a los 385 por 1 Euro... De todas formas, mucho riesgo veo en comprar tan lejos y luego el tema de aduanas...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Ago 2016)

No lo veo interesante, por ejemplo la del Muflon es una onza de 0.925 y ya parte de allí con un precio de 27,50 euros, suma gastos de envío, cruza los dedos para que llegue bien y reza para que aduana en Barajas no te haga pasar por caja.

He intentando hacer un pedido y es muy raro, parece que debes cumplimentar los datos personales, y luego el buen señor te debe enviar las instrucciones de pago. Como soy un poco "paranoico" no creo que reciba nada, ya que todos los datos que dí no son reales.

Aún así, para monedas de ese tipo, prefiero esta página, mucho más clara, también un poco más cara, pero se puede pagar por paypal y recibir por mensajería urgente.

Payment & Shipping


----------



## Bisasi (23 Ago 2016)

¿Alguien sabe cuánto puede costar una krugerrand del 67?


----------



## ppest070 (23 Ago 2016)

*Hola amig@s, tengo dudas con esto... no encuentro nada de nada*

Hola amig@s, aunque ya hace tiempo que os sigo, hasta hace unas semanas en las que deseché una inversión inmobiliaria, no me planteé hacer una pequeña inversión en plata.
Me han ofrecido lo siguiente... y la duda está en que no encuentro información de esta moneda, por lo que prefiero que los expertos que lleváis tiempo metidos en esto me deis vuestro consejo.













Estas imágenes me las ha enviado el vendedor.

También me ofrece:

2 onzas de presidentes de EEUU. 
2 onzas con motivos religiosos. 
12 onzas de Canadá.




Esta es la imagen del conjunto.

También estaría interesado en comprar algunas de estas a buen precio:







Si no es mucha molestia y abusando de vuestra confianza, os pediría que me dijerais cuanto podría o debería pagar por cada una de estas monedas y si el precio puede variar comprando 1 ó 100.

De las de 100 pesetas de Franco he visto precios dispares, por lo que me surge la duda de si uno quiere pagar poco o el otro cobra mucho.

Agradeceros de antemano vuestra ayuda y cordialidad.

Salud

Jose


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Ago 2016)

ppest070 dijo:


> Hola amig@s, aunque ya hace tiempo que os sigo, hasta hace unas semanas en las que deseché una inversión inmobiliaria, no me planteé hacer una pequeña inversión en plata.
> Me han ofrecido lo siguiente... y la duda está en que no encuentro información de esta moneda, por lo que prefiero que los expertos que lleváis tiempo metidos en esto me deis vuestro consejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 71352
> ...




Hola

Te había escrito una respuesta pero al ir a modificarla sin saber cómo he eliminado la misma. Da lo mismo, te preguntaba qué precio pedía por el estuche, simple curiosidad para ver en cuánto valoraba unas copias de las más toscas que he visto.

Mira si son falsas, que ni en la pieza de 1 Kilo aparece la "pureza" de la plata ni el "valor nominal" en yuanes, es más, si le gusta a tu vendedor, dile que aquí puede conseguir más:

Alibaba*Manufacturer*Directory*-*Suppliers,*Manufacturers,*Exporters*&amp;*Importers*


Sobre el estuche, ya lo había visto hace tiempo en un foro, y es relativamente fácil encontrar el mismo por ahí. Mira que colección de chapas:

[Value est.] 2003 1 kg + 1oz 1983-2006 silver pandas (Page 1) / Modern Chinese Coins & Medallions / Silver Stackers

El resto de monedas, ni me lo planteo, si vienen de la misma persona ni regaladas.

Sobre lo de pagar mucho o poco por una moneda, ya es cuestión de cada uno, pero lo importante no es pagar poco, lo importante es saber qué se compra.

Saludos y no te olvides hablar con el vendedor de la colección de chapas que tiene.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 20:39 ----------

Vaya, vaya "amigo" ppest070. 

Fijaros las foros que al colocado el colega, dice que le está ofreciendo el estuche, las fotos son las siguientes:














Ahora, del foro que enlacé antes, mirad la intervención de:
2012-05-27 
17:46:15
Unasf
Miembro
Registrado: 2012-05-27
Mensajes: 35
Operaciones : 0 

Y sobre todo, mirad y comparad las fotos:







Mismo suelo a la izquierda y misma "letra Z"? a la derecha








Idéntica foto


En fin, creo que la historia está clara, aquí no tienes negocio.


----------



## ppest070 (24 Ago 2016)

Hola Arbeyna, muchas gracias por tu aportación.
La verdad es que viendo la moneda de 1 Kg. la veía muy tosca, todo lo contrario de las que están a la venta en webs especializadas que tienen unos acabados perfectos.
Ya le he mandado un "mensajito" al vendedor diciéndole 4 cosas. No creo que me responda.

Yo en principio estoy buscando monedas de plata, onzas o similar. No busco el valor numismático. Pensaba invertir una cierta cantidad a largo plazo, sin prisas en una posible subida de la plata. El dinero en los bancos no vale nada y quería un valor seguro a largo plazo.

Si hay alguien en el foro que pueda vender onzas de plata a buen precio (no busco piezas caras), estaré encantado en escuchar su oferta.

Arbeyna, de nuevo agradecerte tu rápida y esclarecedora contestación.

Continuaré leyendo... y aprendiendo.

Salud


----------



## potiman (25 Ago 2016)

hola de nuevo,
sobre las monedas de Kazajistan solo añadir que yo como no me fiaba pedí un lote pequeño y cuando llegó, el resto y me fué bien (eso si, solo pedi la moneda de 1 onza del silver irbis). el pedido lo hice a traves del email no de la pagina y el pago fue or paypal
Los gastos de transporte fueron de 10$.
espero que le pueda servir a alguien

---------- Post added 25-ago-2016 at 20:09 ----------

ya que lo recomiendo debo decirlo todo. el primer pedido lo devolvió correos en Madrid y no conseguí saber porque. Cuando le llegó en paquete me lo envió a la direccion de mis padres y ya fué todo bien (pague otros 10$ de transporte).

El segundo pedido llegó a la primera sin problemas


----------



## SOLIDUS (26 Ago 2016)

He visto esta noticia en un diario local y creo que nunca viene mal recordar que se debe tener precaución a la hora de hacer tratos en internet. 

Hay que desconfiar de las gangas y asegurarse de lo que uno compra. 
Detenido un alemán en Torremolinos por vender falsos lingotes de oro . SUR.es

Por supuesto muchos ya sabéis que el oro nórdico no tiene nada que ver con el real pero seguro que el que lo compró no sabía que el peso y el tamaño le pueden guiar para saber si es falso.

Y ante la duda no comprar es lo mejor.


----------



## Dhani (26 Ago 2016)

Buenos días, 

Pongo a la venta, para trato en mano en Madrid:

12 Soberanos 2016 - *280 €* unidad - comprados en la tienda Andorrano con factura
1 Soberano 1963 - *280 €* - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura *Reservado*
1 Soberano 1966 - *280 €* - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura
6 Napoleones - *220 €* unidad - comprados a Fran69 del foro

El lote completo se venderá por *5200 € + el estuche de regalo*.







P.D.: precios para el día 26/08/2016


----------



## thebomber (29 Ago 2016)

que opinais de la web del andorrano? fiable? otras mejores?


----------



## ppest070 (29 Ago 2016)

Hola amig@s, que opinión os merece esta página:

Buy Silver Bullion in Europe | Buy Silver Coins - bullionbypost, royalmint, coininvest, silver-to-go, bullionrock, libertysilver

¿Alguien ha comprado aquí?

Me ha parecido entender que no cobran IVA. 

¿Son fiables?

Edito y añado lo siguiente. Me han enviado este correo.

El precio que hay en el sitio web es el precio más bajo que podemos ofrecer. El envío a España sería un 99 euros adicionales por cada 500 monedas. 250 monedas es de 69 euros por envío.

No hay Además IVA u otros cargos. El precio que aparece en el equipo será el precio final que paga.

-- 
Thank You,
Dave Michaels



Saludos


----------



## mk73 (29 Ago 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> *Para los nuevos metaleros y entusiastas de MP en general:*
> 
> _Este Hilo es exclusivamente para poner anuncios de Compras o Venta de MP, para consultas, consejos, aportes varios, etc., esta el Hilo de dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata
> 
> ...



pues a estas alturas hay siempre gente que no entienden eso o que no se dan por enterados...igual es que lo tendrias que explicar en ingles, frances o chino.


----------



## elias2 (29 Ago 2016)

Vendo a 19 euros la onza de plata Maple o Filarmonica.Trato en mano en Zaragoza o en Barcelona estacion de Sants mañana 30 de agosto.


----------



## ppest070 (30 Ago 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> *Para los nuevos metaleros y entusiastas de MP en general:*
> 
> _Este Hilo es exclusivamente para poner anuncios de Compras o Venta de MP, para consultas, consejos, aportes varios, etc., esta el Hilo de dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata
> 
> ...




Hola, pues creo que he puesto el post donde no debía. Yo quiero comprar y al ver esa página, pensé que aquí era el lugar adecuado, pero veo que no.

Pido disculpas.

Salud

---------- Post added 30-ago-2016 at 09:33 ----------




elias2 dijo:


> Vendo a 19 euros la onza de plata Maple o Filarmonica.Trato en mano en Zaragoza o en Barcelona estacion de Sants mañana 30 de agosto.



Hola Elías, en función de la cantidad de onzas que tengas disponibles, estaría interesado, pero no puedo acudir hoy día 30.

Ya me dices algo.

Salud


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Ago 2016)

Disponible:

*Plata.* Oz. Panda 2004 en blister original. 90€

*Oro.* Oz. Krugerrand. 1200€


----------



## hazaña (31 Ago 2016)

Nuevo post en la pagina 284


----------



## lufelepe (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, tengo alguna onza de oro para vender, también algún tubo de onzas de plata, y algún medio y cuarto krugerrad. De todo tengo factura y soy de Valencia. 
Si alguien está interesado que me contacte. 
Saludos 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dhani (2 Sep 2016)

Actualizo el post con nuevos precios ( 07/09/2016 )

5 Soberanos 2016 - 285 € unidad - comprados en la tienda Andorrano con factura *Vendidos*
1 Soberano 1963 - 285 € - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura Reservado - *Vendido*
2 Gallos - *Vendidos * 
1 Napoleon - 217 € * Vendido*

7 Soberanos 2016 - *280 €* unidad - comprados en la tienda Andorrano con factura
1 Soberano 1966 - *280 €* - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura
2 Angeles - *220 €*

Los tratos se harán en mano, en Madrid.


----------



## Fuenrruhin (3 Sep 2016)

*Presentación en el hilo*

Hola , buenas noches, me presento como Fuenrruhin, soy de Madrid y llevo unos días registrado en el foro.

Conocí el foro gracias a una persona que conocí y al que le compre varias onzas hace como un mes , el cual me recomendó este foro para la compra/venta de plata y oro, aunque en este último mercado, no puedo meterme por ahora.

Mi finalidad es comprar onzas de plata por la zona de Madrid, hacer tratos en mano para evitar gastos de envío porque en Ebay, todocolección... se están subiendo demasiado por los temas de comisión, envío, etc...

Por lo tanto, si alguien de aquí es de Madrid y vende onzas a buen precio, agradecería que contactasen conmigo y a ver si podemos hacer buenos tratos.

Muchas gracias, un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## nicklessss (5 Sep 2016)

OPORTUNIDAD: Vendo dos monedas de 100 coronas de oro de Austria a *spot - 1%*.

Trato en mano en Madrid o por envío certificado de Correos con gastos por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Baalbek (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, se venden 92 monedas de 100 ptas PLATA, a *8,45*e la unidad. Son piezas de 19grs y plata de 800, por lo tanto cada una tiene 15,20grs de plata fina. De ellas 70 están con estrellas visibles. 
En caso de envío, sería certificado con seguro a convenir e incluído en el precio según unidades.

14 vendidas,
20 Reservadas

_Quedan 58_

También se vende lote de 5 duros de plata a 13,80€ la unidad, y 10 monedas de 10FF de años diversos a 14,60€ la unidad. 

Saludos


----------



## lufelepe (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, tengo













Acepto ofertas y estoy en Valencia. 
Un saludo. 
(es 2013 todo) 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alex07 (5 Sep 2016)

*Hola*

Hola vivo en Girona, si hay alguien de la zona que quiera vender en mano que me envíe un mensaje privado estoy interesado en la compra de monedas de plata, Gracias


----------



## Colapso (6 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias : Hoy pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes :

Precios para hoy día 07/09/2016

1 - lote de 100 monedas de 100 ptas plata 1.520 gramos plata pura 865 euros gastos de envio incluidos con numero de seguimiento y seguro.

*2 - Lote de 50 duros de plata 1125 gramos plata pura 710 euros gastos de envio incluidos con numero de seguimiento y seguro.
RESERVADO*
*3 - Lote de 20 onzas plata pura .999 430 euros + envio
VENDIDO*

4 - Lote de 100 onzas plata pura .999 variadas y diferentes años lo cual le da un pequeño valor añadido 2099 euros + envio

Posibilidad de entrega en mano segun fechas

Cualquier duda consultar por privado.

Tratos realizado con NECHO, REFINANCIADO Y BAALBEK


----------



## lufelepe (7 Sep 2016)

Mucho sinvergüenza hay suelto por aquí haciendo ofertas ridículas a ver si cuela. 
Me voy a eBay que allí pagan más o menos lo que valen las cosas. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## conde84 (7 Sep 2016)

lufelepe dijo:


> Mucho sinvergüenza hay suelto por aquí haciendo ofertas ridículas a ver si cuela.
> Me voy a eBay que allí pagan más o menos lo que valen las cosas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Con no aceptarlas y esperar a que te ofrezcan lo que tu quieres vale.

Esas monedas vendidas al precio normal no creo que tengas problemas en colocarlas en este foro, con paciencia claro.


----------



## lufelepe (7 Sep 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> No me siento aludido porque el trato que cerramos el otro dia bien que te pareció, aunque posteriormente no acudiste a la cita y anulaste el trato por las razones que me expusiste que no entro a valorar.
> 
> Antes de irte a Ebay borra tus ventas al menos; asi nadie más te "ofendará".
> 
> ...



Wuala, nada tenía que ver contigo esto, pero bueno, si te has sentido aludido... 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lufelepe (7 Sep 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> Sé que nada tiene que ver conmigo pero aún asi me he sentido ofendido, el decir que te vás a otro sitio para vender tus monedas alegando que aqui "somos" unos sinvergüenzas pues uno se siente ofendido, aqui hay muchos vendedores y compradores que no merecen ser ninguneados y menos insultados, menos aún si es por un tema de desacuerdo en el precio, el cual eres libre de aceptar o no.
> 
> Tu coletilla de si me he sentido aludido solo confirma aquello que sospecho.



Pues voy a explicar porque me he sentido ofendido y ya de paso te confirmo que no esperes que quedemos para cerrar ningún trato, tal y como a habíamos quedado por WhatsApp. 
He recibido un par de ofertas de 18 € por moneda, y después de mirar en webs y hablar con algún compañero, considero que es intentar engañar al personal. 
Sobre nuestra quedada del otro día, tu y yo quedamos a las 11 de la mañana, al lado de tu casa y a, 45 km de la mía. 
Tal y como te dije, a las 10:45 estando al lado del punto de reunión te llamo al teléfono y no me lo cojes. 
Obviamente debo seguir con mis menesteres, que además era bastante más urgente que nuestro trato, como bien sabes, y aún así, intente cerrarlo. 
Para que ahora me vengas con milongas. 
Lo dicho, no esperes cerrar conmigo nada. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Colapso (8 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias, hoy pongo a la venta el siguiente lote y con posibilidad de entrega en mano en madrid o andalucia acordando dia.

LOTE 300 MONEDAS 100 PTAS PLATA *4560 GRAMOS PLATA FINA 2565* EUROS. Tambien os dejo la posiblilidad de realizar alguna oferta por el lote.

Cualquier duda consultar por privado

*LOTE VENDIDO, GRACIAS A TODOS LOS INTERESADOS, EN BREVE MAS*


----------



## Baalbek (10 Sep 2016)

_Actualizado más adelante_


----------



## Mark_bcn (10 Sep 2016)

A la venta , pieza de 100 rublos ORO PROOF olimpiadas moscu 1980. con estuche. Dejo el enlace -

http://colnect.com/es/coins/list/co.../series/54147-1980_Olimpiadas_de_Verano_Moscu

ES LA REFERENCIA WCC: y151 estadio Lenin

Precio 600. Entrega en mano.


----------



## mundofila (12 Sep 2016)

Hola de nuevo

Pongo a la venta un par de monedas de 50$ USA 1986. oro 0.916, 1 oz oro fino, en perfecto estado
VENDIDAS







Precio unidad: 1210€, gastos de envío incluídos.


----------



## Dhani (13 Sep 2016)

Trato en mano Madrid. Al que se lleve todas las monedas que quedan a la venta le *regalo* el *estuche + las 18 capsulas*.

5 Soberanos 2016 - 280 € unidad - comprados en la tienda Andorrano con factura *Vendidos*
1 Soberano 1963 - 280 € - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura Reservado - *Vendido*
2 Gallos - *Vendidos * 
1 Napoleon - 217 € * Vendido*

7 Soberanos 2016 - *280 €*/unidad - comprados en la tienda Andorrano con factura *Reservado*
1 Soberano 1966 - *280 €* - ganado en la subasta de Andorrano con factura *Reservado*
2 Angeles - *220 €*/unidad *Reservado*


P.D.: Pido perdón por no conseguir focalizar bien las monedas


----------



## Arctic (14 Sep 2016)

Compro monedas de oro, preferiblemente de onza y de media onza. Krugerrands, filarmónicas, maples etc..

En mano en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## Colapso (15 Sep 2016)

Buenos día. Pongo a la venta durante el día de hoy única y exclusivamente hasta las 12 de la mañana de este viernes las siguientes piezas.
Lote de 100 ptas plata , 15.2 gramos plata fina 845 euros.* RESERVADO*
Lote 3 kruger oro 3639 euros, 1213 pieza.* VENDIDO*
Lote de 9 piezas 100 dólares Canadá 15,5 gramos oro 5445 euros. *VENDIDO*

Piezas sueltas consultar. Un saludo


----------



## lufelepe (15 Sep 2016)

Hola, tengo dos unidades de 1/2 krugerrand, a 650€ cada una y 1/4 a 330€.
En mano en Valencia. 
Gracias y un saludo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blankfein (16 Sep 2016)

Venta en mano monedas de plata en madrid.

2x 12€ de 2003 Juan Carlos I & Sofia 2x 12.05 €
1x 2000 pesetas 95 Juan Carlos I 1x 12.10 €
1X 5 pesetas 1893 Alfonso XIII 1x 27.80 €
1x 5 pesetas 1870 Gobierno Provisional 1x 26.00 €

En principio vendo todo en un mismo lote pero podría vender por separado

saludos


----------



## pamarvilla (17 Sep 2016)

Pese a que ha tardado algo más de lo que es habitual en Necho mi nuevo envío recibido perfectamente. Estupenda atención.


----------



## Baalbek (17 Sep 2016)

Hola, 

*-**Lote de hasta 61 monedas de 100 ptas PLATA*, a 524e. Equivalente a 17,57e la onza. Son piezas de 19grs y plata de 800, por lo tanto cada una tiene 15,20grs de plata fina. Con estrellas visibles. 
En caso de envío, sería certificado con seguro a convenir e incluído en el precio según unidades.

*-**Cartuchos originales sin abrir de 25 monedas de 100 ptas Plata originales precintados, sin circular con brillo original, a 9,90€ la unidad.*

*-*Lote de hasta 60 monedas de 10FF de años diversos mbc a 14,95€ la unidad. 

Onzas de plata:

Kookaburra 2010: 30e
Kookaburra 2012: 32e
Kookaburra 2013: 25e
Kookaburra 2016: 23,7e

Koala 2009: 29e
Koala 2011: 28e
Koala 2016: 23,7e

Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
Panda 2011: 34e
Panda 2016: 25e

Fiji Tortuga 2011: 30e

Somaliland Mono 2016: 25,50e

Britannia 2012: 29e

Filarmónica 2008 (primera de la serie): 25,5e
Filarmónica 2012: 23,50e

Américan Eagle 2006: 24,50e
Américan Eagle 2009: 24,50e
Américan Eagle 2007: 24,50e
Américan Eagle 1995 Proof: 35e
American Eagle 1992: 26e

Lunar II (Privy) Año del Caballo 2014: 25,50e
Lunar II (Privy) Año de la Cabra 2015: 25,50e

Onza Ángel Isla de Man 2016: 25,50e

*Moneda de 1kg de Plata 999 Australia Kookaburra 1992 para coleccionismo e inversión: 730e (equivalente a 32,15 onzas de plata)*

Saludos


----------



## nap (19 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos. Vendo hasta 6 soberanos de oro (7.98g de oro de 22kt). Son de varios años, podéis elegir cuales queréis.

Precio 280€ cada uno. La entrega sería en mano en Madrid.

_He puesto fotos varios posts más abajo vvvvvvvv_


----------



## gurrumino (19 Sep 2016)

nap dijo:


> Hola a todos. Vendo hasta 6 soberanos de oro (7.98g de oro de 22kt). Son de varios años, podéis elegir cuales queréis.
> 
> Precio 270€ cada uno. La entrega sería en mano en Madrid.



Joder, barato barato. 
Podías poner unas fotos detalladas y tal.


----------



## nap (20 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Joder, barato barato.
> Podías poner unas fotos detalladas y tal.



Ok, aquí teneis algunas fotos:


----------



## mundofila (21 Sep 2016)

Hola de nuevo

Pongo a la venta un Krugerrand de 1982, 1 onza de oro fino, peso total en torno a los 33,9 gr. (0.917 fino= 31,11 gr.))

Alguna ínfima rayita, pero buen estado

RESERVADA







Precio: 1200€, gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## oinoko (21 Sep 2016)

Ber_gris dijo:


> - Dos monedas de medio soberano de 1927, creo que es medio soberano porque es una moneda mas bien pequeña. mide 22mm. Tienen un engarce con un punto de oro porque colgaban de una pulsera (y supongo que esto le resta valor numismático).



Como dice miaavg, este no es el hilo pero es que no puedo evitar ejercer de "padre": El "medio soberano" mide 19.3 mm, si mide 22mm es un full soberano. Para salir de dudas puedes pesarlo, el full=8 g , el medio =4g. Si tiene soldadura se convierte en un lingote por su peso.


----------



## Ber_gris (21 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Como dice miaavg, este no es el hilo pero es que no puedo evitar ejercer de "padre": El "medio soberano" mide 19.3 mm, si mide 22mm es un full soberano. Para salir de dudas puedes pesarlo, el full=8 g , el medio =4g. Si tiene soldadura se convierte en un lingote por su peso.




Gracias por la info y disculpad la intromisión, posteare de nuevo en donde corresponda. 
Saludos.


----------



## Inversor_92 (21 Sep 2016)

Buenas soy de Valencia, estaré encantado de comprar piezas en mano a interesados, saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Sep 2016)

Compro onzas de plata en coruña y entorno. Gracias!


----------



## Mark_bcn (22 Sep 2016)

Pongo a la venta 

Serie completa olimpiadas Moscu 1980 , en estuche original, 28 piezas Plata 625 euros.
Serie completa olimpiadas Seul 1988 , en estuche original, 16 piezas Plata 350 euros
Serie completa olimpiadas Barcelona 92, en estuche original 16 piezas Plata 350 euros
Serie completa olimpiadas Montreal 1976, en estuche original,28 piezas Plata 625 euros
Set Cuba Paises no alineados 20 Pesos Plata y 100 pesos Oro. Estuche y certificado. 
SPOT------------------------------------------------
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - CUBA 20 pesos plata 100 pesos ORO

Set Cuba 3 piezas 20 pesos Plata y 1 pieza de 100 pesos Oro, con estuche y certificado.
SPOT'---------------------------------------

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Cuba 20 pesos y 100 pesos oro

Pieza de 100 rublos ORO PROOF olimpiadas moscu 1980. con estuche. Dejo el enlace -
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - 100 rublos ORO Olimpiadas Moscu
Estadio Lenin Media onza. 

SPOT-------------------------------------------- Entrega en mano. O transferencia bancaria,

POR LA COMPRA DE 1500 EUROS, REGALO ESTE SET DE PANAMA.
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Panama serie completa plata 1975


----------



## Colapso (22 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias, pongo en venta los siguientes lotes con posibilidad entrega en madrid acordando dia :

150 monedas de 100 ptas franco plata 15.2 gramos plata fina = 1297 euros
VENDIDO
100 duros de plata variados 22.5 gramos plata fina 2250 gramos plata fina = 1390 euros VENDIDO

2 Lingotes de plata 1 kg ( Total 2kg plata pura ) marca sempsa numerados 1350 euros

Set de monedas de plata montreal 1976 compuesto por 28 monedas plata conmemorativa de las olimpiadas de montreal. Consta de 14 monedas de 10$ (48.6gr, diametro 45mm por pieza), 14 monedas de 5$ ( 24.30 gramos diametro 38mm por pieza). Todas las piezas de plata .925 peso plata fina 943.5 Gramos = 690 euros


Cualquier duda consultar por privado, si quieres realizarme alguna oferta sera siempre estudiada.

Un saludo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Sep 2016)

como creo que a muchos les interesará la noticia, y por si no lo habeís leido, os paso un link de news que me envía periódicamente "Monnaies de Paris". 
Me encantan las monedas esas, pero casi nunca son de 1 onza, por lo que no compro nunca nada:
Monnaie de Paris


----------



## fran69 (24 Sep 2016)

A la venta.
3 cartuchos de monedas de plata de 100 pesetas deFranco sin circular, van en cartuchos de 25 piezas originales del Banco de España, fotos por wasap, 690 euros lote

VENDIDO


----------



## BaNGo (25 Sep 2016)

Vendo dos onzas de oro Proof de Belgica 1989.
Precio Spot.
Posible trato en mano en Vitoria o Pamplona.


----------



## conde84 (25 Sep 2016)

*EN VENTA*

*Coleccion Completa Lunar I 1999-2010* (reservada)

12 monedas de 1 onza de plata 999

Precio: 765 euros + gastos de envio















*-Australian saltwater cocodrile 2015-*

1 onza de plata 999

Precio: 39 euros mas gastos de envio








-CINCUENTIN 50 euros plata ''Don Quijote'' 2005 vendido
(en capsula original, sin certificado ni caja)
169 g de plata 925 Precio: 129 euros

-CINCUENTIN 50 EUROS PLATA ''GAUDI/SAGRADA FAMILIA'' 2002
(en capsula original, sin certificado ni caja)
169 g de plata 925 Precio: 129 euros

-CINCUENTIN 10000 pesetas plata 1994 ''CULTURA Y NATURALEZ, GOYA''
Con estuche de madera,carton exterior y certificado de autenticidad
169 g de plata 925 Precio: 112 euros

-CINCUENTIN 10000 pesetas plata 1998 III CENTENARIO DE LA CASA DE BORBON
(Con estuche de madera,y certificado de autenticidad)
169 g de plata 925 Precio: 119 euros


-CINCUENTIN 1995 ''CULTURA Y NATURALEZA/LA FRAGUA DE VULCANO''
(en capsula original, sin certificado ni caja)
169 g de plata 925 Precio: 112 euros


Cualquier consulta o peticion de fotos, mensaje privado o al correo conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Sep 2016)

RESERVADAS A FALTA DE CONFIRMACION

Vendo * LOTE de 14 monedas de 1 Oz de plata pura encapsuladas*. Ni son bullion puro ni son de valor numismático (salvo el que cada uno quiera darle). Hace un tiempo he decidido desprenderme de toda la plata y hoy toca a este lote. 



Se vende *todo el lote entero *, no se venden monedas sueltas. 



Agradezco aviseis si están fuera de precio de mercado (por arriba o por debajo), y para evitar confusion, he hecho foto de cada una con el móvil (mis conociemientos numismaticos son bastante limitados). 



Las monedas son las siguientes y entre paréntesis el precio que creo tienen de mercado: 



- 1 año del Dragon de Somalia 2012 (41 €)

- 1 Round conmemorativo del Mundial de Hockey en Vancouver 2010 (25 €)

- 2 Year of the Goat 2015 (58 €)

- 1 Koala 2014 (22 €)

- 1 Britannia 2015 (21 €)

- 1 Canadian peregrine Falcon 2014 (24 €)

- 1 Kangaroo 2012 (proof?) (30 €)

- 1 Panda 2015 (29 €)

- 1 Koala 2015 (23 €)

- 1 kookaburra 2014 (23 €)

- 1 Canada Birds of Prey 2014 (23 €)

- 1 kookaburra 2015 (25 €)

- 1 Koala 2012 (26 €)



La suma si no me equivoco son *370 EUR*. 



Pues para hacerlo más atractivo, REBAJO el *lote entero en 320 € ** con envío gratuito incluido por agencia de transporte.*. O sea, a precio de bullion para el primero que las pida. 



El pago será por transferencia bancaria, aunque acepto también Bitcoins. 





Y unas "afotos" para clarificar: 





















































RESERVADAS DE MOMENTO A FALTA DE CONFIRMACION.


----------



## adriansan (26 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos!

Vendo los siguientes lotes de monedas de plata:

- 60 Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (280€ el rollo de 20, precintado)
- 15 Chinese Panda 2016 30g (350€ la bandeja)
- 6 Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (70€ con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (50€ con certificado)

Tengo alguna cosa más que podré más adelante. Puedo poner fotos de lo que queráis, los rollos de Lunar están precintados directamente de la Perth Mint, ya que lo tengo como inversión. 

Puedo aceptar algo de oro y Bitcoin como parte del pago.
Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona. Puedo desplazarme.

Saludos


----------



## fff (26 Sep 2016)

adriansan dijo:


> - 30 Chinese Panda 2016 (350€ la bandeja)



Me pone 3 docenas a ese precio?


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Sep 2016)

adriansan dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Vendo los siguientes lotes de monedas de plata:
> 
> ...



No sé si llego tarde, pero para mi 10 bandejas ::

ps No había leído las 3 docenas de fff :´(


----------



## asnito (26 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes,
las bandejas de panda son de 15 monedas de 30gramos las de 2016. Y supongo que eso es lo que cuesta 350€ a 23 y pico la moneda.

Saludos


----------



## adriansan (27 Sep 2016)

Muy cierto! La bandeja es de 15 monedas. Me he liado con lo de que las pandas son de 30g.

Siento el fallo a los que se habían hecho ilusiones :XX:

En todo caso decidme si creéis que no están en su precio.

Saludos


----------



## Colapso (27 Sep 2016)

Monedas a la venta :

50 Pesos Mejico oro 37.5 Gr ------ 1420 euros 

2 Pesos Mejico 1.5 Gr oro ----------- 59.25 Euros 

2.5 Pesos Mejico 1.87 Gr oro -------- 71.36 Euros

20 Francos 5.8 Gr oro ---------------- 225 Euros 

Cualquier consulta o duda por privado


----------



## sauwi (27 Sep 2016)

Compro Onza plata lunar UK

1 Cabra 2015
2 Mono 2016

Gracias


----------



## Jeenyus (28 Sep 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> *Vendo 140 Monedas de 100 Pts.*
> 
> - 140 monedas de 100 Pts. "Paquillos": 1.197 €
> 
> Entrega en _mano en Valencia_ o envio por Correos o Punto Pack.



editado por confusion mia.


----------



## fran69 (28 Sep 2016)

A la venta:

Lote 100 monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, Pakillos.
Lote compuesto por 4 cartuchos de 25 monedas cada uno, Sin Circular y en su cartucho original del Banco de España. Precio lote 920€. ( Se puede pedir desde minimo de 2 cartuchos. 460€ serian dos cartuchos) Fotos por wassap.



Portes a cargo del comprador, a su elección. VENDIDOS


----------



## antuanin (29 Sep 2016)

Lote de 50 onzas de plata Mapple leaf 2012. 1000 Euros.


----------



## Baalbek (29 Sep 2016)

A la venta:

Lote de 40 duros de plata a 13,70e. Más unidades consultar.

Lote de 50 monedas plata 100 ptas franco sin circular en cartucho original: 467e. Queda un cartucho de 25 unidades a 9,75e la unidad (Reservado)

Lote 30 monedas de 10FF franceses mbc/ebc plata a 14,50e (Rebajado hasta 9 octubre a 14,10e)

Moneda de 1kg de Plata pura Kookaburra 1992: 700e

*Oferta hoy Lunes 3 de octubre: Lote 30 pakillos (monedas de 100 ptas Plata franco) estrellas visibles a 8,05e la unidad.* 

Cualquier consulta a disposición.


Saludos!


----------



## fran69 (2 Oct 2016)

A la Venta: Lote 14 piezas plata, ley 900 Un Peso CUBA, Precio 20€ unidad.
fotos wassap, portes a elegir por el comprador.


----------



## Kruger (3 Oct 2016)

Colección COMPLETA KANGAROO SILVER Años 1993-2016 en Blister.

Vendo la colección completa de canguros de plata, años 1993-2016 ambos incluidos.
En total 25 onzas de plata pura, del año 1993 (primer año de emision) ofrezco las dos variantes. El año 2007 en cápsula original (la RAM no emitió blister ese año), resto de años en Blister.
Precio 1500€. Portes de envío, certificado o asegurado por parte del comprador.
Fotos o cualquier aclaración en el correo tamayoarce@hotmail.com


----------



## Arraez (3 Oct 2016)

Compro Lunar II Year of the Rooster 2017 plata 1 OZ, 1 unidad.

Privado, gracias!

Edito: no había visto que necho la tiene ya...


----------



## mundofila (4 Oct 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta unas monedas de oro cuya imágen y descripción es:
NOTA: Las monedas NO están a escala, simplemente he montado las fotos en una sola imágen y no tienen por qué corresponder a su tamaño real.







1.-PERU. 50 Soles de Oro 1967. 
Peso total 33,43 gr. Peso fino 30,08 gr (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 34mm
Pequeños golpecillos en gráfila
Precio: 1.135€ (spot)RESERVADA

2.-PERU 20 Soles de Oro 1965
Peso Total 9,35 gr Peso fino 8,41 gr. (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 23mm
Perfecto estado
Precio: 314€ (spot -1%)RESERVADA

3.-MEXICO 20 pesos 1959
Peso total 16,66 gr Peso fino 15 gr (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 28mm
Pequeña mancha rojiza en anverso
Precio: 560€ (spot -1%)RESERVADA

4.-ARGENTINA 1 Argentino 1888
Peso Total 8,05 gr Peso Fino 7,24 gr (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 22mm
Ínfimo golpecillo en gráfila
Precio: 270€ (spot -1%)RESERVADA

5.-USA 10$ 1901
Peso Total 16,72€ Peso Fino 15,05 gr (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 27mm
Precio: 565€ (spot)RESERVADA

6.-USA 10$ 1892
Peso Total 16,72€ Peso Fino 15,05 gr (ley 0.900)
Diámetro: 27 mm
Golpecillo en gráfila reverso
Precio: 565€ (Spot) RESERVADA

Como siempre los precios son con gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## asqueado (5 Oct 2016)

*Compro la siguiente moneda*













*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766 Tirada 5000 piezas*


----------



## JULIA30 (6 Oct 2016)

Vendo: 20 Francos 5.8 Gr oro ---------------- 225 Euros 

Filarmonica año 2013------------------ 20,50 e unidad, minimo 20 unidades.

En mano en Madrid centro o corredor del henares.


----------



## Colapso (7 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la venta durante el dia 07/10/2016 UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE :

Lote compuesto de :

1 x Kruger 31.1 Gr Oro ................... 1169 Euros

2 x 100 Dolares canada 15.5 Gr Oro ( 585 Unidad ) ........... 1170 Euros

5 x Libra 7.32 Gr Oro ( 277 Unidad ) ........................ 1385 Euros

5 x 20 francos 5.80 Gr Oro ( 222 Unidad ) ................... 1110 Euros 

Importe total lote 4834 Euros

Cualquier duda consultar por privado

Entrega en mano


----------



## sauwi (7 Oct 2016)

Compro Onza plata lunar UK

1un Cabra 2015
2un Mono 2016

Gracias


----------



## Jmenacho (8 Oct 2016)

*Vendo 6 monedas oro 200€ regiones francesas 2012*

Hola buenas vendo monedas oro 200€ regiones francesas 2012 escucho ofertas.


----------



## Macbeth (8 Oct 2016)

*Africa Silver Ounce*

Saludos a todos,

Pongo a la venta o cambio, ajustando la diferencia, las siguientes monedas de la serie "Africa Silver Ounce":
_(En caso de cambio estaría interesado en pandas anteriores a 2008, vrenelis, napoleones, alfonsinas y similares)_

*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2014
African Art & Culture - Mursi* (4 unidades disponibles)

*Precio: 100 euros*












*1 oz Congo 1000 Francs 2012
Baby Lions* (1 unidad disponible)

*Precio: 65 euros*











Todas en acabado antique finish y con su certificado de autenticidad correspondiente.


----------



## Colapso (10 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la venta :

Lote 50 duros de plata 1125 gr, plata fina : 650 euros ( 12.8 euros pieza )

Lote 10 monedas 10 francos 225 gr plata fina : 124.7 euros ( 12.47 pieza )

Lote de 30 piezas 1 Pta de plata ( Batalla para inversion ) 125.25 Gr plata fina 69 Euros ( Pieza 2.3 Euros )

Lote de 30 piezas 2 ptas de plata ( Batalla para inversion ) 250.5 Gr plata fina 137.7 Euros ( Pieza 4.59 Euros )

Lingote 1 kg plata marca Sempsa numerado 660 Euros

Libra de oro 7.32 Gr oro fino 278 Euros

20 Francos 5.80 Gr oro fino 224 euros

Krugerrand 31.1 Gr oro fino : 1175 Euros

2 pesos oro mexico 1.5 Gr oro fino 59 euros

2.5 pesos oro mexico 1.87 gr oro fino 69 euros

Cualquier duda consultar por privado


----------



## Colapso (11 Oct 2016)

Lote de inversion compuesto de :

1 - 1 moneda 50 pesos mexico 37.5 Gramos oro puro

2 - 1 moneda 20 pesos mexico 15 gr oro fino ( pequeño golpe canto )

3 - 1 moneda 2 pesos mexico 1.5 gr oro fino

4 - 1 moneda 2.5 pesos mexico 1.87 gr oro fino

Importe total de las 4 piezas : 2098 euros

Pd ( Piezas sueltas consultar por privado )

PD ( Cualquier duda por privado )

Entrega en mano. *VENDIDO*


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Oct 2016)

*RESERVADAS A TDT* por ser el primero que pidio la cuenta. 
Muchas gracias a todos los interesados, menos a uno que las queria poco menos que regaladas (todavia no estoy en la miseria, muchacho) y que no sea metalero ya, no significa que sea idiota :8:




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Vendo * LOTE de 14 monedas de 1 Oz de plata pura encapsuladas*. Ni son bullion puro ni son de valor numismático (salvo el que cada uno quiera darle). Hace un tiempo he decidido desprenderme de toda la plata y hoy toca a este lote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*





Lote entero REBAJADO A 308 € SIN envio por agencia incluido. A precio de bullion.



NOTA: como alguien lo preguntó, sí, las monedas de los pájaros de Canada tienen como un fino velo o alguna manchita en forma de punto. 



NOTA 2.- Van todas encapsuladas y se envian asi si no dices lo contrario.



NOTA 3.- Proximamente puede que salga un lote de monedas bullion encapsuladas mas numeroso, unos 3 kilos mas o menos, a precio de derribo como siempre.

RESERVADAS*


----------



## pep007 (12 Oct 2016)

Vendo filarmonicas de oro. Precio al spot. Por transferencia o en mano en Madrid.


----------



## adriansan (14 Oct 2016)

Actualizo precios y siguen en venta los siguientes lotes de monedas de plata:

- 60 Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (270€ el rollo de 20, precintado, o cambio por 1 Soberano de oro)
- 15 Chinese Panda 2016 30g (330€ la bandeja)
- 5 Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (65€ con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (50€ con certificado)

Tengo alguna cosa más que podré más adelante. Puedo poner fotos de lo que queráis, los rollos de Lunar están precintados directamente de la Perth Mint, ya que lo tengo como inversión. 

Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona. Puedo desplazarme.

Saludos


----------



## Inversor_92 (14 Oct 2016)

Vendo moneda de oro:

- 50 pesos de México (37,50g .999) por 1400€

Venta a mano en Valencia o alrededores.


----------



## lufelepe (14 Oct 2016)

Baalbek dijo:


> Saludos!



Tienes la bandeja llena 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hazaña (14 Oct 2016)

Nuevo post modificado en pag 284


----------



## Colapso (17 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la venta NOVEDAD.

*kOKABURRA 2017 *:

10 ONZAS 230 EUROS
1 KILO 670 EUROS

*GALLO 2017*

1 ONZA 30 EUROS
2 ONZAS 60 EUROS
10 ONZAS 240 EUROS
1 KILO 680 EUROS

DISPONIBLES A PARTIR DEL LUNES 24 OCTUBRE

GASTOS ENVIO A CARGO COMPRADOR

CUALQUIER DUDA CONTACTAR POR PRIVADO


----------



## malkavianbilbao (18 Oct 2016)

*Vendo monedas oro 1 oz krugerrand*

*VENDIDAS*

Krugerrand de 1 onza a spot + 1%. En mano, en Bilbao y alrededores.


----------



## Colapso (19 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la ventra :

Krugerrant 1 onza oro ........ 1180 euros VENDIDA

50 pesos mexico 37.5 gramos oro ------ 1395 euros *RESERVADA*

20 pesos oro 15 gramos oro ........... 585 euros *VENDIDA*

2 pesos oro 1.5 Gramos oro ............ 59 euros *VENDIDA*

2.5 pesos oro 1.87 gramos oro ......... 73 euros *VENDIDA*

100 dolares canada calidad Proof 15.5 Gramos oro...... 605 euros *VENDIDA*

Austria Florin austriaco 2.9 gramos oro fino ..... 110 euros *RESERVADA*

Krugerrand .... 1180 euros *VENDIDA*

50 duros de plata variados 660 euros ( 13.2 euros pieza )

10 piezas 10 Francos Plata 225 Gramos plata fina ..... 130 euros ( 13 euros pieza )

Cualquier duda consultar por privado


----------



## hazaña (19 Oct 2016)

Nuevo post modificado en pag 284


----------



## fran69 (19 Oct 2016)

malkavianbilbao dijo:


> Llevo tiempo leyendo por aquí pero no estaba registrado. Heme aquí queriendo hacer una venta en mi primer mensaje
> 
> *Vendo monedas de oro 1 oz krugerrand*
> 
> ...





Pero el cobre nos lo cobras a precio de oro mas 1%???

O cobras la onza de oro a spot mas 1% y el cobre aparte?

O como??,,, solo lo digo por tu bien, que lo aclares un poquito pues sino no creo que la vendas, si haces pensar mucho al comprador no te la compraran, es mi consejo, pon precio y yasta, si esta en precio la venderas sin problema sino pues no creo.


----------



## malkavianbilbao (20 Oct 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Pero el cobre nos lo cobras a precio de oro mas 1%???
> 
> O cobras la onza de oro a spot mas 1% y el cobre aparte?
> 
> O como??,,, solo lo digo por tu bien, que lo aclares un poquito pues sino no creo que la vendas, si haces pensar mucho al comprador no te la compraran, es mi consejo, pon precio y yasta, si esta en precio la venderas sin problema sino pues no creo.



Perdón, creía que se entendía. lo del peso extra en este foro probablemente no hacía falta, he copiado y pegado de ponerlo en otros sitios donde no sabrán tanto del tema.

Cada moneda tiene 1 onza de oro. Las vendo al precio de 1 onza de oro + 1%. Por tanto con el precio de la onza ahora mismo sería 1.157,16 + 11,5716 (que es el 1%) = 1.168,73€ cada moneda.


----------



## oinoko (20 Oct 2016)

Creo que fran69 solo te estaba tomando un poco el pelo. Te ha visto novato y no lo ha podido evitar.


----------



## malkavianbilbao (20 Oct 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Creo que fran69 solo te estaba tomando un poco el pelo. Te ha visto novato y no lo ha podido evitar.



::

Ala, ya que estamos 2 preguntas de vendedor novato jaja:

1- ¿Como conseguir que el comprador se fíe? Se me ocurre ir a una joyería/compro oro a pedir valoración.

2- ¿Como evitar que te roben el oro/dinero al quedar en persona? Se me ocurre hacer la transacción en la sucursal bancaria del vendedor recibiendo el ingreso directamente desde efectivo (ING tiene máquinas para ingresar) y quedando todo ante las cámaras del propio banco. O en algún otro lugar con abundantes cámaras/seguratas.


----------



## oinoko (20 Oct 2016)

Si no conozco a la otra parte, para estas cosas acostumbro a quedar en el bar de un hotel de negocios tomando un cafe. Hay la adecuada combinación de seguridad y discrección para estos temas.

Si ya lo conoces pudes quedar en el bar de la esquina tomando una birra.


----------



## fran69 (20 Oct 2016)

malkavianbilbao dijo:


> ::
> 
> Ala, ya que estamos 2 preguntas de vendedor novato jaja:
> 
> ...




Bufff,, que barbaridad!!!.... Camaras de seguridad, ING, Oficinas Bancarias, joyerías .... me agobia nada mas pensarlo ..


----------



## coque42 (20 Oct 2016)

Vendo 16g de pepitas y un lingote de oro de 5g Heraeus a 790 euros.
Vendo todo a la vez, no de forma individual. Si queréis fotos escribidme en telegram @coque42424242
Muchas gracias


----------



## tupolev (21 Oct 2016)

Vendo moneda de 1 ducado austríaca 135 euros.

interesados ponerse en contacto.

un saludo


----------



## nicklessss (21 Oct 2016)

oportunidad: Vendo dos monedas de 100 coronas de oro de austria.*VENDIDAS*

Trato en mano en madrid o por envío certificado de correos con gastos por cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Colapso (21 Oct 2016)

Piezas a la venta :

100 monedas 1 ptas 417.5 gramos plata fina (4.175 gramos plata fina x pieza ) ... 225 euros *VENDIDAS
*
100 monedas 2 ptas 835 gramos plata fina ( 8.35 gramos plata fina x pieza ) ..... 450 euros *VENDIDAS*

2 lingotes de 1 kg plata .999 Marca sempsa numeracion consecutiva ..... 1300 euros ( 650 euros kilo )

25 pieza 50 francos plata 700 gramos plata fina ( 28 gramos pieza plata fina ) ..... 412.5 euros ( 16.5 euros pieza ) *VENDIDOS *

50 monedas 1 ptas 208.75 gramos plata fina ( 4.175 gramos plata fina x pieza ) .... 113 euros *VENDIDAS*

Cualquier duda consultar por privado


----------



## antuanin (23 Oct 2016)

Vendo 100 Onzas de plata Mapple Leaf en 4 tubos de 25 unidades cada uno. 2100 Euros.


----------



## jonimm (24 Oct 2016)

Hola vendo una onza de oro .999 de 100 ecus de Holanda por 1200 con transporte asegurado incluido, como referencias en esta web solo tengo una transacción con conde84.


----------



## customaker (24 Oct 2016)

Buenas noches!

Me interesan monedas de plata de la serie Lunar I y II de todos los años. 

Que sean de 1 Oz.

Ofertas por mensaje o privado!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## JULIA30 (24 Oct 2016)

Vendo: 20 Francos 5.8 Gr oro ---------------- 225 Euros

Filarmonica año 2013------------------ 20,50 e unidad, minimo 20 unidades.

En mano en Madrid centro o corredor del henares.


----------



## sauwi (24 Oct 2016)

Compro Onza plata lunar UK

1un Cabra 2015
2un Mono 2016
2un Gallo 2017

Gracias


----------



## hazaña (25 Oct 2016)

Nuevo post actualizado en pag 285


----------



## El hombre bala (25 Oct 2016)

*Vendo Centen*

Vendido 
Gracias a todos por vuestro interes


----------



## nicklessss (26 Oct 2016)

Vendo 3 monedas de oro de 50 ECUs de Bélgica 1987. Una de ellas proof. Precio: *spot-1%*

*VENDIDAS*

Trato en mano en Madrid o con envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador para el resto de provincias.


----------



## mundofila (26 Oct 2016)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta cuatro pequeñas medallas de oro. No es lo que mas me gusta, pero hay lo que hay:

Medalla Franco XXV Años de Paz
Diámetro 24mm. Peso Total 6,97 gr. x oro .900 = oro fino 6,27 gr
Alguna rayita (a la izq. de la cara) y alguna manchita rojiza en el anverso
Precio Spot - 3% = 225€






Medalla Imitación 10 Pesetas Alfonso XII 1890
Diámetro 19mm. Peso Total 3,07 gr. x oro .900 = oro fino 2,76 gr
Precio Spot -3% = 100€






Medalla conmemorativa del alunizaje del Apolo XI
Diámetro 21mm. Peso Total 3,86 gr. x oro puro = oro fino 3,86 gr
Precio Spot -3% = 140€






Medalla Líderes del Mundo NasserRESERVADA
Diámetro 14mm. Peso Total 1,5 gr. x oro .900 = oro fino 1,35 gr
Precio Spot -3% = 49€






En este caso y al ser de poco valor, habrá que sumar 3€ de gastos de envío.

Siguiendo con medallas, aprovecho para volver a poner esta moneda, reacuñación de las 100 Pesetas de 1897, estrellas 19-62, de peso total 
32,25 gramos x 0.900 = 29 gramos oro fino.
Como ya indiqué la moneda presenta en el anverso unas rayas diagonales que en la imágen del escáner no se aprecian, sólo se ven si se inclina ligeramente la moneda (en la imágen de la derecha, entre el cuello y la barbilla y sobre la cabeza).
Precio Spot -2%= 1060€ (gastos de envío incluídos)






Así mismo tengo un lote de unas 100 monedas de 2000 pesetas BdE años variados, sueltas, sin la bolsita de plástico, si hubiera algún interesado recibo ofertas.


----------



## Colapso (28 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la venta : 

Lote de 10 monedas* DOLARES MORGAN* muy muy bonitas fechas varias : 250 euros* VENDIDO*

Composición:	Plata
Ley:	0.9000
Peso(g):	26.7300g
Peso(Oz):	0.86 Oz
Contenido Neto:	24.06g (0.77 Oz)
Valor al Peso:	$13.64
Diámetro:	38.10mm
Grosor:	2.90mm

Lote de 30 monedas 2 pts plata 250 gramos plata fina =135 euros

Fotos , dudas, mas informacion por privado


----------



## Colapso (28 Oct 2016)

Monedas a la venta :

2.5 pesos mexico 1.87 Gramos oro fino 74 euros

2 pesos mexico 1.5 Gramos oro fino 60 euros

Cualquier duda consultar por privado


----------



## hazaña (29 Oct 2016)

Actualizado pag 286


----------



## hazaña (29 Oct 2016)

Actualizado en pag287


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Oct 2016)

VENDIDO

Disponible Lote de 100 duros diversos Alfonso XII - XIII , Amadeo, Gobierno Provisional 1870 (estrellas visibles en gran parte de ellos) 

Precio 12.90€ unidad (solo venta del lote completo 1.290€)


















hosting imagenes


----------



## nicklessss (31 Oct 2016)

Vendo moneda de oro Atlanta 1995 Olympic Torch 5$, con peso de 8,3590g y 21,6mm de diámetro. Ley 900. Precio: spot.

Trato en mano en Madrid o con envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador para el resto de provincias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2016)

Que bonita es...


----------



## Blankfein (1 Nov 2016)

Pack 5 monedas de plata a la venta:

5 pesetas 1870, Gobierno Provisional 
5 pesetas 1893 Alfonso XIII 

2000 pesetas Rey JuanCarlos 95
2 monedas de 12€ Rey JuanCarlos año 2003

En principio se vende todo en el mismo pack 70€. Entrega en mano en Madrid o envio con portes a cargo del comprador.

Excelente estado de conservación , adjunto enlace de imagenes por privado
Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (2 Nov 2016)

Nuevo precio con descuento.


TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponible Lote de 100 duros diversos Alfonso XII - XIII , Amadeo, Gobierno Provisional 1870 (estrellas visibles en gran parte de ellos)
> 
> Precio 12.90€ unidad (solo venta del lote completo 1.290€)
> 
> ...


----------



## nicklessss (2 Nov 2016)

En venta 20$ Liberty de 1893. 1190€

Trato en mano en Madrid o con envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador para el resto de provincias.


----------



## Baalbek (2 Nov 2016)

Moneda 10 Onzas LunarII Año del Mono 2016: *( Vendida )*

229e en mano en Madrid o envío certificado/asegurado a convenir. Imagen:



Moneda 10 Onzas Kookaburra 2016: 227e. Imagen:

 

Star Treck 2016 preciosa onza: 30,50e
Américan Eagle 2009: 23e
Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e 
México Libertad 2009: 24e
Islas Cook 2009: 24e
Islas Cook 2014: 24e

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 49e
China Panda 2011: 34e
China Panda 2012: 32e (Vendido)
China Panda 2013: 30e

Arca de Noé 2011 (primera de la colección): 24e
Britannía 2011: 32e

Kookaburra 2010: 30e
Kookaburra 2014: 25e
Kookaburra 2014 10 onzas: 225e

Koala 2009: 30e Lunar II Año del Ratón, primera de la serie, 2008: 30e
Koala 2012: 29e
Koala 2013: 27e

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 23e
Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1948: 22e

También disponibles otros modelos de Kookaburras, elefante Somalia y Koalas.
_(Rebaja de 6e en total cogiendo 5 de éstas monedas a elegir)_

Foto: 



Todas éstas onzas van en cápsula y/o cápsula original, Saludos


----------



## sauwi (3 Nov 2016)

Compro Onza plata lunar UK

1un Cabra 2015
2un Mono 2016
2un Gallo 2017

Gracias


----------



## Tichy (4 Nov 2016)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina en el borde, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínima pátina en el borde, salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, algún mínimo puntito/mancha, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínimos puntitos junto al borde, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 39,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 37,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2001 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 37,00€ (cápsula genérica, moneda perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2006 ___________ 42,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 29,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 33,00€
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 27,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 24,00€ *(Vendida)*
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€

1 x Koala 2010 ________________	31,00€
1 x Koala 2011 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€

1 x Kanguro 2012 _______________	32,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2009 _______	30,50€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha en el reverso, elefante muy buen estado) *Reservado*
1 x Elefante Somalia 2013 _______	24,50€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha en el reverso, elefantes muy buen estado) *Reservado*
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	24,00€ *Reservado*
1 x Lunar Somalilandia 2010 (Tigre)__29,00€

1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 39,00€
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 35,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€ (*Reservado*)
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 29,00€ *(Reservado)*


1 x Ruanda (Rinoceronte) 2012_____ 48,00€ *Reservado* 
1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	26,00€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,50€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 38,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________  32,00€


Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## Bisasi (5 Nov 2016)

*Kookaburra 2017 1 kg*

Estoy interesado en comprar una kookaburra 2017 1 kg.
Un saludo.


----------



## hazaña (6 Nov 2016)

Colección de Kookaburras​

Kookaburra 1990 x 3 a *100€* = 300€ -  1 vendida, 2 disponibles = *200€*
Kookaburra 1991 x 3 a *32€ *= *96€* 
Kookaburra 1992 x 2 a *34€* = *68€*
Kookaburra 1993 x 2 a *29€* = *58€*
Kookaburra 1994 Vendida
Kookaburra 1995 Vendida
Kookaburra 1996 a *34€* esta tiene una patina preciosa!
Kookaburra 1997 Vendida
Kookaburra 1998 x 3 a *44€* = 132€ 1 vendida, 2 disponibles = *88€*
Kookaburra 1999 Vendida
Kookaburra 2000 Vendida
Kookaburra 2002 x 3 a *35€* = 105€ - 2 vendidas, 1 disponibles = *35€* 
Kookaburra 2003 x 3 a *34€*= *102€*
Kookaburra 2004 x 3 a *100€*= €300 - 1 vendida, 2 disponibles = *200€*
Kookaburra 2005 x 3 a *35€* = 105€ - 2 vendidas, 1 disponibles = *35€*
Kookaburra 2006 x 3 a *41€* = *123€*
Kookaburra 2012 a *28€*






*
Precio por el lote completo 1.067€ - 1€ por moneda (23 kookas) = 1.044€* envío certificado incluido y como regalo de cortesía el estuche que se ve en las fotos, con capacidad para 30 monedas

Para foreros con referencias; posible trato en persona en Almería/Murcia, de otro modo envío incluido.


----------



## mundofila (9 Nov 2016)

Hola
Vendo pequeño lote de 15 monedas de 100 Ptas Franco Plata (usadas)
Precio: 124€ gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## adriansan (10 Nov 2016)

Actualizo precios a la baja y añado algunas cosas:

Perth Mint:
- 4 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*260€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO 1 ROLLO,QUEDAN 3 A LA VENTA*
- 1 Rollo Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1/2oz (*260€* el rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO*
- 1 Rollo Australian Lunar Horse 2014 1/2oz (*260€* el rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO*
- 1 Rollo Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 1/2oz (*240€* el rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO*
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*65€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*50€* con certificado y cápsula original)
- 1 Australian Lunar Goat 2015 2oz (*45€* con cápsula original) *RESERVADA*
- 1 Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 2oz (*45€* con cápsula original) *RESERVADA*

También vendo:
- 1 Bandeja de 15 Chinese Panda 2016 30g (*330€* la bandeja) *VENDIDA*
- 1 Britannia 2012 1oz (*25€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz (*23€*)

Fotos:

- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


- Australian Lunar Year of the Goat 2015 2oz


- Australian Lunar Year of the Monkey 2016 2oz



- Britannia 2012 1oz


Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz 



Tengo alguna cosa más que podré más adelante. Puedo poner fotos de lo que falta a petición, los rollos de Lunar están precintados directamente de la Perth Mint, ya que lo tengo como inversión. 

Prefiero el trato en mano por seguridad (puedo desplazarme dentro de la provincia de Barcelona), pero si el comprador está interesado puedo enviar por correo certificado hasta una cierta cantidad. Acepto Bitcoin como parte del pago.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre bala (11 Nov 2016)

VENDIDO

(gracias a todos los interesados por la etica demostrada,asi da gusto)
Vendo colecciones de monedas de 10 euros de España,
a facial,estan en cartoncillos y albumes

Relacion:
2005--5
2006--7
2007--10
2008--6
2009--5
2010-8
2011--8
2012--10
2013--11
2014--8
2015--5
Total 83 piezas
Preguntas por privado,gracias
(muchas gracias a los foreros interesado,hasta este momento,por el
respeto y educacion demostrado al saber que no son los unicos interesados,no esperaba menos de los foreros,ire respondiendo a todos los mp)


----------



## hazaña (12 Nov 2016)

Colección de 108 Monedas Sudamericanas;​

- *Colección de 24 monedas precolombinas Mexicanas* (mix satin y espejo)

Aquí tenéis un hilo de burbuja sobre las monedas 

Y aquí tenéis el único sitio que he encontrado con algunas disponibles; Mexico : Silver Pre Columbian - Welcome to Panda America Online Catalog

1600€ envío a acordar




------------------------------

- *11 monedas de 1 onza Casa de la moneda de México*
(algunas con preciosa patina)
380€ envío a acordar

*2 de 1949!!*
*1 de 1978!!!*
3 de 1979
5 de 1980



------------------------------

- * 35 x Monedas mexicanas siglo XX*;
1.150€ envío a acordar

5 pesos 1948 Cuauhtemoc x 18 monedas
*5 pesos 1950 Ferrocarril x 2 monedas!! Rara*
5 pesos 1951 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1952 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Año de Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Hidalgo
*5 pesos 1954 Hidalgo*
5 pesos 1955 Hidalgo x 3
5 pesos 1956 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Centenario
5 pesos 1959 Carranza
10 pesos 1960 Hidalgo e Madero
25 pesos 1968 Olimpiadas
100 pesos 1978 Pavón




------------------------------

- *10 x Un balboa Panamá*
300€ envío a acordar



------------------------------

- *20 x 1 Bolivar*
550€ envío a acordar

Algunos años raros; *1879, 1889, 1903*, 1911, 1912, 1924...



------------------------------

- *4 Soles Peru y 1 Sucre Ecuatoriano*
180€ envío a acordar

Soles; *1869, 1874, 1885, 1895*
Sucre; *1896*



------------------------------

- *Animales en peligro de extinción, Casa de la moneda de México*
670€ envío a acordar (*VENDIDAS Gracias al forero y a burbuja*)





Precio actualizado de lote por toda la colección (sin las monedas de la colección Animales en Peligro ya vendidas);
* -25%* del total 4.160€= *3.120€*

En los 3.120€ incluyo, ademas del envío certificado;

Estuche Leuchtturm + 60 capsulas Quadrum + 2 cajas de capsulas Quantum nuevas (20 capsulas)




También incluiré como regalo de cortesía por la compra del lote;

3 Libertad de 1 onza; *1996*, 2001, 2013
1 libertad de 1/2 onza; *1999*




Para foreros con referencias; posible trato en persona en Almería/Murcia


----------



## Baalbek (14 Nov 2016)

Hola, ya está resuelto lo de la capacidad de la bandeja de mensajes ;-) . Podemos borrar éstos últimos mensajes para no entorpecer el "hilo" de éste tema si quereis. Gracias


----------



## sauwi (15 Nov 2016)

Compro Onza plata lunar UK

1un Cabra 2015
2un Mono 2016
2un Gallo 2017

Gracias


----------



## Villalta (15 Nov 2016)

Saludos!

Tengo varias onzas kookaburras que quiero vender.

Kookaburra 1995: 33 euros.
Kookaburra 1996: 30 euros.
Kookaburra 2002: 34 euros.
Kookaburra 2003: 32 euros.
Kookaburra 2010: 27,5 euros.

Todas perfecta en cápsula original redonda.

También tengo Ángel San Miguel de la Isla de Man 2016, en bolsa sellada al vacío de origen por 27 euros.

Gracias!


----------



## Colapso (17 Nov 2016)

Monedas a la venta :

Lote de 50 pakillos , 100 ptas plata ( 15.20 Gr plata fina pieza ) --- 410 euros ( 8.2 Euros pieza)

Lote de 50 monedas 1 ptas plata ( 4.175 Gr plata fina pieza ) ----- 112.5 ( 2.25 Euros pieza ) Vendido

Lote de 50 monedas 2 ptas plata ( 8.35 Gr plata fina pieza ) ------ 225 ( 4.5 euros pieza ) Vendido

50 pesos mexico 37.5 gramos oro ----- 1399 euros

Krugerrand sudafricano 1 onza oro ----- 1175 euros

Cualquier duda consultar por privado


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Nov 2016)

Una sugerencia para los que venden monedas:

Pienso que sería útil que junto con la información de las monedas, dijérais también en qué ciudad estáis. Para que los posibles compradores sepamos con quién podemos hacer tratos en mano.


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (18 Nov 2016)

*lote 12 euros y 2000 pesetas plata*

Buenos días.

Os traigo este lote de monedas de 12 euros y 200 pesetas. Son en total 27 monedas, y las dejo por 365 euros. Se enviarían por paquete azul, o se pueden recoger en mano en Vigo.

Saludos



sube


----------



## Scouser (20 Nov 2016)

En venta
*Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado*

_Pandas_
2016 (x5) - 24,50€

_Koala_
2014 - 22€

_Kookaburra_
1 x 1993 - 32€ Cápsula genérica
1 x 1999 - 29€ Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)

_Eagle USA_
1 x 1987 - 20,50€ (regular)
1 x 2000 - 20,50€ (alguna rayita)
1 x 2011 - 21,50€
1 x 2012 - 21,50€
2 x 2015 - 22€

_Libertad_
1984 - 22€
1985 - 22€
1986 - 22€
1991 - 22€
1992 (x8) - 21,50€

_Canada_
Maple 2013 (x2) - 20,50€
Maple 2014 (x6) - 20€ (alguna mancha)

_Rwanda_
2016 - Suricata - 25€

_Britannia_
2011 - 28€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 24€

_Lunar I_
2005 - Gallo - 49€ (Moneda impecable pero no tiene la cápsula original - solo genérica)

_Lunar II_
Mono 2016 (2oz) - 45€

_Somalia Elefante_
2014 - 20€ (puntitos negros)
2014 - 21€ (algún puntito)


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Nov 2016)

*Monedas de 30 euros*

VENDIDAS

Ofrezco monedas de plata de 30 euros por debajo de su facial!!!

Compra disponible solo en web por 27 Euros Monedas de Plata para inversión - Andorrano Joyería

Un saludo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Nov 2016)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Ofrezco monedas de plata de 30 euros por debajo de su facial!!!
> 
> Compra disponible solo en web por 27 Euros Monedas de Plata para inversión - Andorrano Joyería
> 
> Un saludo



Como es posible? (eso si que son duros a 4 pesetas!!!). 

O sea, sirven de moneda corriente como 30 euros?. O son simbólicas? (de plata creo que llevan 16 o 18 gramos). 

Disculpad mi ignorancia.


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Nov 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Como es posible? (eso si que son duros a 4 pesetas!!!).
> 
> O sea, sirven de moneda corriente como 30 euros?. O son simbólicas? (de plata creo que llevan 16 o 18 gramos).
> 
> Disculpad mi ignorancia.



Hola,

son la evolución de los 12 euros, luego hicieron los 20 y en el 2012 los 30 euros.

Llevan 16,65 gramos de plata y tienen un facial de 30 euros que puedes ingresar en cuenta en tu banco.

Un saludo


----------



## AtomAnt (21 Nov 2016)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> son la evolución de los 12 euros, luego hicieron los 20 y en el 2012 los 30 euros.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde está el truco entonces? ¿Por qué venderlas por 27 en lugar de ingresarlas por 30 en el banco? Como operación de marketing parece un poco cara...

Es como si alguien vendiese billetes de 500 por 450.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Nov 2016)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> son la evolución de los 12 euros, luego hicieron los 20 y en el 2012 los 30 euros.
> 
> ...



Pues perdón pero no acabo de entender. Me habré levantado espeso hoy...

Las monedas valen 30 euros y yo las puedo comprar por 27?. Un 9 % de beneficio así como si nada... (????)


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Nov 2016)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el truco entonces? ¿Por qué venderlas por 27 en lugar de ingresarlas por 30 en el banco? Como operación de marketing parece un poco cara...
> 
> Es como si alguien vendiese billetes de 500 por 450.



Es eso, un poco de marketing, como algún que otro sorteo que realizamos en Facebook en que se regala la moneda. La cantidad por cliente esta limitada y las unidades a la venta también.

Un saludo


----------



## bondiappcc (21 Nov 2016)

Si viviera en Barcelona haría una visita al Andorrano cada dos meses.


----------



## Nanote (21 Nov 2016)

máximo dos unidades por pedido, por si alguien habia pensado coger unas cuantas docenas...


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Nov 2016)

De todas formas, tiene tela la cosa...
Y disculpas anticipadas a el andorrano porque no tengo nada en su contra.

Estas moneditas de 30 Eur. son una estafa desde el día en que nacieron en la fundición, porque ya me direis que inversión es comprar plata a 50 Eur/OZT.

Para el que no se entere: 

27 Eur cada pieza / 16,65 grs. plata = 1,622 Eur/gr.
1,622 Eur x 31,1grs. = 50,44 Eur. cada Onza.

Y eso comprando a 27...!!!


----------



## Baalbek (24 Nov 2016)

Se venden las siguiente monedas en cápsula:

1 Star Treck 2016 preciosa onza: 31e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23e
6 x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
1 México Libertad 2009: 24e
1 Islas Cook 2014: 24e

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009 : 45e
China Panda 2011: 32e
China Panda 2013: 30e

Arca de Noé 2011 (primera de la colección): 24e
Britannía 2011: 31e

Somalia Elefante 2012: 34e

Kookaburra 2010: 29e
Kookaburra 2014: 24e

Koala 2011: 27e
Koala 2009: 29e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 27e

Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte: 46e

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 21e
Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1948: 21e

También disponibles otros modelos de Pandas, Kookaburras, elefante Somalia y Koalas.


----------



## customaker (25 Nov 2016)

Buenas!

Busco:

- Tigre (2010) Serie Lunar II 1 oz
- Buey (2009) Serie Lunar II 2 oz
- Rata (2008) Serie Lunar II 2 oz
- Rata (2008) Serie Lunar II 1/2 oz
- Buey (2009) Serie Lunar II 1/2 oz
- Tigre (2009) Serie Lunar II 1/2 oz

Ofertas por MP, soy de Barcelona. 

Gracias!


----------



## nap (25 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos. Vendo hasta 3 soberanos de oro (7.98g de oro de 22kt). Son de varios años (1910, 1976, 1978), podéis elegir cuales queréis.

Precio 265€ cada uno. El intercambio sería en mano en Madrid.

Aquí teneis las fotos (3 de esos ya los vendí a usuarios del foro hace un par de meses):


----------



## plateronza (26 Nov 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues perdón pero no acabo de entender. Me habré levantado espeso hoy.
> 
> Las monedas valen 30 euros y yo las puedo comprar por 27?. Un 9 % de beneficio así como si nada... (????)



buenos días aunque unos días tarde creo poder darte la respuesta a la venta de las monedas de 30 euros del andorrano el bien dice que es marketing pues como puedes leer en la web suya solo te las vende si son con envío no puedes ir a comprarla directamente a la tienda si a los 27 euros le sumas el gasto de envío ya te ha costado lo mismo que en el banco un saludo


----------



## amtt (26 Nov 2016)

Buenas
Si alguien tiene esta moneda o sabe dónde la puedo comprar q se ponga en contacto conmigo.
1 dólar islas Fiji ,music is my life ,reggae, año 2012 conmemorativa.
Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (26 Nov 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas
> Si alguien tiene esta moneda o sabe dónde la puedo comprar q se ponga en contacto conmigo.
> 1 dólar islas Fiji ,music is my life ,reggae, año 2012 conmemorativa.
> Un saludo



Que es esta la moneda







si algunos de los vendedores y cualquier forero no te dice nada al respecto, aqui te pongo enlace donde la puedes comprar

MUSIC IS MY LIFE REGGAE Bob Marley Coin 1$ Fiji 2012 - Power Coin



.


----------



## amtt (26 Nov 2016)

Gracias asqueado ,si esa es, ya había mirado ahí pero no tienen stock.
Y no encuentro más sitios.
Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (26 Nov 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Gracias asqueado ,si esa es, ya había mirado ahí pero no tienen stock.
> Y no encuentro más sitios.
> Un saludo



Mandale un correo preguntandole si te la pueden proporcionar, a veces ocurre.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Nov 2016)

plateronza dijo:


> buenos días aunque unos días tarde creo poder darte la respuesta a la venta de las monedas de 30 euros del andorrano el bien dice que es marketing pues como puedes leer en la web suya solo te las vende si son con envío no puedes ir a comprarla directamente a la tienda si a los 27 euros le sumas el gasto de envío ya te ha costado lo mismo que en el banco un saludo



La verda es que no me interesa. 

Aún si me costara 27 y venderla por 30, por 2 que puedo comprar (beneficio de 6 euros), ni me tomo la molestia. 

De todas formas, la explicación del Andorrano, lo del marketing, me sonó a venta de crecepelo del Far West ... sin pretender ofender, que conste. 

Aún así, me cuesta creer que vendan acuñaciones de 30 euros a 27.... , o sea, directamente, NO ME LO CREO.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Nov 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La verda es que no me interesa.
> 
> Aún si me costara 27 y venderla por 30, por 2 que puedo comprar (beneficio de 6 euros), ni me tomo la molestia.
> 
> ...



Como que no? si como he escrito más arriba estás pagando la onza a más de 50 euros...

No pensarás que el andorrano (o cualquiera en su lugar) va a pagar 30 eur. por ellas?

Compradas a peso no habrá pagado por ellas más de 23 Eur. que es su valor real en plata, tonterias a parte.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Nov 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ¿quien le va a vender a nadie monedas de 30 euros a peso cuando en el banco de España te dan su facial por ellas?
> Ademas ¿de donde sacas que su valor en plata es de 23 euros?
> Su valor en plata ronda los 8 euros.
> Luego borro este mensaje porque no es sitio para discutir esto.



Cierto, me he confundido en los cálculos, su valor en plata son 8 o 9 Eur.

Entiendo que si las venden a 27 Eur. habrán pagado por ellas al comprarlas 24-25 Eur. como mucho. 

Quizá quien las vendió no quiere identificarse en el Banco de España por el motivo que sea y prefiere venderlas anonimamente por un poco menos.

Y como en 30 va a resultar difícil venderlas (porque hay que ser tonto para pagar onzas a 50 Eur.) pues las ponen a 27 y alguno picará como con los descuentos del Black Friday.


----------



## Jmenacho (29 Nov 2016)

*Vendo 6 monedas oro 200€ regiones francesas 2012*



Jmenacho dijo:


> Hola buenas vendo 6 monedas oro 200€ regiones francesas 2012 escucho ofertas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 71839
> 
> 
> ...



Escucho ofertas o asesoramiento para su venta


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Nov 2016)

A alguien del foro le interesa cambiar Kruguerrands por sus onzas de plata?
Se entiende que ambos metales igualmente a precio spot.
Madrid--Segovia-Valladolid
Interesados enviar privado.


----------



## adriansan (1 Dic 2016)

adriansan dijo:


> Actualizo precios a la baja y añado algunas cosas:
> 
> Perth Mint:
> - 4 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*260€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO 1 ROLLO, QUEDAN 3 A LA VENTA*
> ...



Actualizo con lo que me queda disponible:

Perth Mint:
- 3 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*260€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado)
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*65€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*50€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:

- 1 Britannia 2012 1oz (*25€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz (*23€*)

Saludos


----------



## Vzorak (3 Dic 2016)

Buenas,

Tengo para venta las siguientes monedas de 1 oz. Todas en perfecto estado y en cápsula original:

-Koala 2011, en cápsula cuadrada de F15--24 euros (RESERVADA)
-Kookaburra 2014--24 euros
-Australia Gallo(rooster) 2017 - 24 euros
-Panda 2016 (hasta 5 unidades): 24 euros/ud (RESERVADOS)
-Congo Gorilla 2015: 26 euros (RESERVADA)
-Congo Gorilla 2016: 25 euros (RESERVADA)
-Rusia, Anna Pavlova con caja y certificado: 33,50 euros
-Rusia Ballet: 30euros
-URSS: San Pedro y Pablo Fortaleza: 30 euros
-URSS: Arco de triunfo: 30 euros

Posibilidad de trato en mano en Valladolid o Girona. También por correos según tarifas del mismo. Interesados mandar MP.

Saludos


----------



## Blankfein (4 Dic 2016)

Buenos días,

Tengo en venta las siguientes 8 monedas de plata en excelente consevación 

5 pesetas 1870, Gobierno Provisional 
5 pesetas 1871, 
5 pesetas 1893 Alfonso XIII ,
5 pesetas 1881
5 pesetas 1889


2000 pesetas Rey JuanCarlos 95, 
2 monedas de 12€ Rey JuanCarlos año 2003,
Sin circular





















Todo en 125€ entrega en mano Madrid o realizo envios con portes a cargo del comprador

Un Saludo


----------



## Baalbek (7 Dic 2016)

Se venden las siguiente monedas en cápsula:

1 Star Treck 2016 preciosa onza: 31e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23e
2x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
1 Andorra Eagle 2008: 24e
1 México Libertad 2016: 22e
1 México Libertad 2009: 23e
1 Islas Cook 2014: 24e
1 Islas Cook 2009: 24e

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009: 45e
China Panda 2010: 38e
China Panda 2011: 33e
China Panda 2013: 30e
China Panda 2016: 24,50e

Arca de Noé 2011 (primera de la colección): 24e
Arca de Noé 2016: 22e
Britannía 2011: 31e

Somalia Elefante 2012: 34e
Somalia Elefante 2016: 24e

Kookaburra 2007: 33e
Kookaburra 2010: 29e
Kookaburra 2011: 30e
Kookaburra 2014: 24,50e
Kookaburra 2016: 24,50e

Koala 2011: 27e
Koala 2009: 29e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 27e
Lunar Uk Mono 2016: 26e

Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte: 46e

Australia 2014 Cocodrilo: 24e
Australia 2015 Araña: 25e

Somaliland 2016 Gilded oro 24k: 36e

Fiji Taku Tortuga 2011: 35e
Fiji Taku Tortuga 2013 Gilded: 45e

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 21e
Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 194 21e

También disponibles otros modelos de Pandas, Kookaburras, elefante Somalia y Koalas.


----------



## El hombre bala (8 Dic 2016)

*Oferta de verdad!! Onzas ag al mejor postor*

Hola,pongo a la venta una serie de onzas de plata 999.Ofertas por lotes completos.Envio por cuenta del comprador y en las condiciones que él estipule.
(informacion y ofertas por privado,gracias)

Lote 1: 
Mexico serie precolombina 1996
´´´ vaquita 1992
´´ libertad gilded 2009





Lote 2: 
Liberia 20 dolares 1997(x3)



Lote 3: 
Chimpances Somalia,1999,2000,2001 
Gorilas Camerun 2012,2013


Lote 4: 
Pandas China 90,91,92(medalla),95,96,97(color),98,2008



Lote 5:
3 Rublos Rusia, 92(x2),93(x3),95


Lote 6: 
Britannia ,1998,1999(carro),2008(gilded)


Lote 7: 
Australia kookaburras,96,97,00,02
´´ Kanguro 1999
´´´ Año lunar caballo 2002
´´´ kiwi 2012
´´ koala 2009(gilded)


----------



## fff (9 Dic 2016)

Interesado en moneda de oro y haría parte del pago en Francos Suizos.
Trato en mano. Zaragoza.
Interesados mp.


----------



## antuanin (10 Dic 2016)

Vendo 100 onzas de plata mapple leaf 2012


----------



## nap (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, aún tengo en venta 3 soberanos de oro (7.98g de oro de 22kt). Son de varios años (1910, 1976, 1978), podéis elegir cuales queréis.

Precio 260€ cada uno. El intercambio sería en mano en Madrid.

Aquí teneis las fotos (3 de esos ya los vendí a usuarios del foro hace un par de meses):


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (11 Dic 2016)

Buenas noches a todos,

Soy nuevo en el foro por lo que espero que si pregunto algo muy sabido por todos me perdonéis el desconocimiento.
A través de un familiar cercano que se dedicaba a la numismática, siempre he estado familiarizado con la creencia de que invertir en oro es una buena opción para que los ahorros no vayan perdiendo su valor, por lo que llevo ya tiempo rondando en hacer alguna pequeña compra de moneda de oro y ahí viene mi pregunta directa y clara:
Llevo tiempo mirando precios en oroexpress, dinoro y algunas otras aunque cuando ví este foro descubrí la joyería andorrano que de momento creo que son los mejores precios que he visto salvo alguna posible compra directa a algún forero de Sevilla donde además no haya gastos accesorios de portes. 
Me podéis indicar dónde a día de hoy puedo conseguir onzas de oro en moneda a mejor precio?
Si hay algún forero de Sevilla que venda moneda de oro también agradecería me dijera precios.
Muchas gracias de antemano por las posibles respuestas y Felices Fiestas!!!


----------



## lento (12 Dic 2016)

En mi opinión. Si es la primera compra mejor que acudas a un establecimiento al público. Andorrano es problable que sea más el sitio adecuado -que no el único- si tus conocimientos son limitados (y, además, aunque tenga tienda en Barcelona, creo que de origen es cerca de donde tú eres).

Te ofrecerá una factura actual con precio y fecha de adquisición. Aquí en foro lo de la factura es algo más difícil ya que la mayoría somos particulares y todo lo más te podríamos facilitar una copia de la factura que recibimos en su día. 

Por eso, creo, que debes leer mucho y mirar sitios. Si buscas moneda de inversión en oro empieza en tienda y luego poco a poco cuando conozcas, y te conozcan, en este muy constreñido mundo metalero te resultará más cómodo hacer tratos con gente del foro.

Sabia decisión la de meterte en el metal, sobre todo si vas por oro que no tiene la astilla adicional del IVA, aunque la plata es más asequible.

Suerte


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (13 Dic 2016)

lento dijo:


> En mi opinión. Si es la primera compra mejor que acudas a un establecimiento al público. Andorrano es problable que sea más el sitio adecuado -que no el único- si tus conocimientos son limitados (y, además, aunque tenga tienda en Barcelona, creo que de origen es cerca de donde tú eres).
> 
> Te ofrecerá una factura actual con precio y fecha de adquisición. Aquí en foro lo de la factura es algo más difícil ya que la mayoría somos particulares y todo lo más te podríamos facilitar una copia de la factura que recibimos en su día.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y consejos compañero lento, casi con toda seguridad haga una compra en Andorrano, de momento no he visto nada más favorable en cuanto a precios y como tampoco de momento aparece ningún compañero de foro que sea de mi provincia y pueda estar interesado en venta pues me decantaré por esa opción de compra en tienda.

Saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## adriansan (13 Dic 2016)

Nueva actualización con rebaja de precios:

Perth Mint:
- 3 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*240€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) 1 ROLLO RESERVADO, QUEDAN 2
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*60€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*50€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:

- 1 Britannia 2012 1oz (*23€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz (*22€*)

Fotos:


Spoiler



- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


- Britannia 2012 1oz


Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz 




Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. Acepto Bitcoin como parte del pago.

Saludos


----------



## sagunto1234 (13 Dic 2016)

para que sirve el oro y la plata? es decir, si lo compro qué gano?


----------



## Arka (14 Dic 2016)

Me interesa vender :

* Una moneda de 1/10 de onza Panda de oro del año 2013 certificada y encapsulada por PCGS en grado MS70 (Acuñación perfecta), a parte es First Strike.
Precio : 270€

* Dos unidades de 1 Onza de Ruanda 2016 "Suricatas" de Plata, en su bolsa original de la ceca, perfecto estado.
Precio : 28€ la unidad


----------



## Franchi (14 Dic 2016)

Que tal, voy a poner a la venta 18 pandas de plata 2009. Tenía pensado 900 euros. El que esté interesado que me mande un privado.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (14 Dic 2016)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> para que sirve el oro y la plata? es decir, si lo compro qué gano?



Hola Sagunto, en mi caso y en el de supongo otras personas, ganas una hipotética tranquilidad al tener parte de tus ahorros en metales preciosos y no todo en papel del estado ( moneda fiduciaria ) que igual mañana no vale nada y la pierdes como el que perdió a su abuela. Pero desde que el mundo es mundo el oro y la plata han sido el dinero real por el que se han estado respaldando esos papelitos fiduciarios que según algunos analistas dicen que terminarán cayendo a valor 0 o lo que valga el kilo de papel que es casi 0, mientras que ese oro y plata seguirán siendo moneda de cambio vigente, posiblemente muy revalorizada y aceptada por todo el mundo.
Así lo veo yo


----------



## Ingeniero de Edificacion (14 Dic 2016)

Una preguntilla,
¿ alguna otra tienda física tipo "el andorrano" pero más al sur? Andalucía sería lo idóneo, pero Madrid puede valer, alguna vez paso por allí.
Gracias


----------



## El hombre bala (14 Dic 2016)

Esto es un hilo para comprar y vender!
A ver los moderadores si siguen de puente!
Mucho preguntar y responder pero aqui no se mueve un euro!
Volveré a milanuncios!


----------



## dragunov (15 Dic 2016)

Buenas, alguien de por aquí sabe alguna tienda fisica que sea de fiar por Madrid? 

La otra opción sería comprarlas en el Andorrano, pero me gustaría ver algunas monedas en vivo para saber en cuales meter mi dinero, me llaman mucho la atención las american eagle al ser 22k y no desgastarse tan facilmente, pero realmente quiero verlas todas! Saludos


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> Para los que tienen dudas o preguntas, este es el hilo adecuado:
> 
> Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata



Buenos días,

El enlace que pones no me funciona :


----------



## Baalbek (16 Dic 2016)

Se venden las siguiente monedas en cápsula:

1 Star Treck 2016 preciosa onza: 31e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23e
4 x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
2 x Andorra Eagle 2008: 24e
1 México Libertad 2009: 24e
1 Islas Cook 2014: 24e

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009 : 45e
China Panda 2011: 32e
China Panda 2013: 31e
China Panda 2014: 30e

Arca de Noé 2011 (primera de la colección): 24e
Britannía 2011: 31e

Somalia Elefante 2015: 25e
Somalia Elefante 2012: 35e
Somalia Elefante 2011: 34e
Somalia Elefante 2010: 35e

Kookaburra 2007: 31e
Kookaburra 2010: 29e
Kookaburra 2012: 32e
Kookaburra 2013: 30e
Kookaburra 2014: 24e
Koala 2012: 28e
Koala 2011: 27e
Koala 2009: 29e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 26e

Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte: 46e

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 21e
Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1948 21e (vendida)

*(Descuento de 3e cogiendo 5 monedas)[/B

Oro:

10 Rublos 1978 "Segador" URSS. Bonita moneda sin circular en perfecto estado de 8,60 grs y ley 900: 7,74 grs de oro fino: 285e (vendida)

Se venden 4 Alfonsinas de 25 pesetas oro originales sin estrellas completamente visibles o sin estrella visible. Una de ellas ha estado colgada y tiene un pequeño desgaste uniforme, y es del año 1883. La Alfonsina es una moneda de 8,06 grs de oro 900, por tanto de 7,25grs de oro fino.

Las 4 unidades a 1071e*


----------



## Macbeth (17 Dic 2016)

Saludos,

Estoy interesado en comprar Pandas de plata de 1 Oz. anteriores a 2007. Si hay algún interesado en vender, que me escriba por mp.

Enviado desde mi MI 4LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inver999 (19 Dic 2016)

*Vendo 5 Krugerrands SC en capsulas*

Vendo 5 Krugerrands en capsulas SC, a precio spot.
Enviar MP.


----------



## Trempallamps (21 Dic 2016)

*Honradez de Miaavg*

He realizado una operacion de entrega en mano con Miaavg en Valencia, y he decir que me ha llamado la atención su honradez, un forero 100 x100 fiable.


----------



## fran69 (22 Dic 2016)

FELICES FIESTAS PARA TODOS.


En Venta: Pakillos (15,20 gramos plata fina) 7,50€ unidad.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Dic 2016)

Disponibles:



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponible las siguientes onzas PANDA 2004 en su blister original de 10 unidades muy raro verlas así.
> 
> *85€ Unidad* (minimo dos)
> 
> Lote completo de 10 uds. 800€


----------



## Timetwister (26 Dic 2016)

Vendo sólo esta semana en mano en Valencia las siguientes monedas al precio de compra de Gold Rates

Si no está en la lista de precios de esa tienda o es una versión con valor numismático, intento buscar una referencia.


----------



## Pelopo (27 Dic 2016)

A la venta:

60 monedas de 5 pesetas -------- 12euros/unidad 
minimo 20 unidades 
total lote 60 monedas 720€ VENDIDO

80 monedas de 2 pesetas -------- 4 euros /unidad 
total lote 320€ VENDIDO

4 Kangaroo en blister años 1993, 1994, 1996, 1998
lote 4 onzas 157 euros.





















Trato en mano en Sevilla o alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador.

Dudas o fotos por correo alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## Villalta (27 Dic 2016)

Van a llegar las rebajas de enero, tengo a la venta:

Serpiente Lunar Australia (NO PRIVY) X4----------------------------------26,5 euros. QUEDA UNA.
Puma de Canadá 2012 wildlife X10-----------------------------------------20,5 euros.
Águila Tailed 2015 X3---------------------------------------------------------29 euros.
Búfalos de Ruanda (en cápsula y con alguna manchita blanca) X3-----27 euros. REBAJADOS A 25 EUROS.
Nueva Pearl Harbor 75 aniversario de Tuvalu con certificado X1--------28 euros (Vendido)

En mano en Ciudad Real y alrededores, gastos de envío por parte del comprador.

FELICES FIESTAS!!


----------



## fran69 (28 Dic 2016)

A la Venta:

Pakillos a Spot de la plata. (15,20 gramos de plata pura por pieza) 7,40 unidad. Vendidos


----------



## JULIA30 (29 Dic 2016)

Se vende: 
50 pesos mexicanos peso total 41 gramos 1400e 
Filarmonica año 2013------------------ 20,50 e unidad, minimo 20 unidades.

En mano en Madrid centro o corredor del henares.


----------



## Vzorak (2 Ene 2017)

Buenas, feliz año,
tengo disponibles para venta o cambio, se escuchan ofertas, las siguientes monedas:
- Fiji iguana 2015 - 26,50 euros
- Australia rooster 2017 - 25 euros
- britania 2015 - 22 euros
- britania 2017 - 21 euros
- Asutralia web-spider: 25 euros
- Canada puma 2012 - 22 euros
- Canada halcon 2014 - 22 euros
- Rusia- Academia de ciencias 3 rublos 1oz - 29 euros
- Rusia/URSS - Ana Pavlova en caja y certificado 3 rublos 1oz - 33 euros
- Rusia/URSS - fortaleza de san pedro y pablo 3 rublos 1oz - 29 euros
- Rusia/URSS - arco de triunfo 3 rublos 1oz - 29 euros
- Rusia- Futbol 1910 3 rublos 1oz - 27 euros
- canada 1988 calgary, 20 dolares 1oz- esqui alpino - 20 euros
- canada 1988 calgary, 20 dolares 1oz- speed skating - 20 euros

Posible entrega en mano en Valladolid o Girona o por correo certificado.

Saludos


----------



## inver999 (5 Ene 2017)

Vendo 5 Krugerrands en capsulas SC, a precio spot.
Cualquier cosa MP.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Ene 2017)

Lote de 80 duros de plata (Alfonso XII - Alfonso XIII) 

12.80€ Unidad


----------



## Colapso (12 Ene 2017)

Monedas a la venta :

1 x 50 pesos mexico oro, ( 37.5 gramos ) a spot en él momento de compra.

Lotes de monedas de 100 Ptas plata ( 15.20 fino ) a spot.

Disponibles lotes de 100 , 300 y 500 piezas.

Cualquier duda o aclaración consultar por privado


----------



## Pelopo (12 Ene 2017)

A la venta las siguientes monedas y lotes.

50 pesos oro año 1946 -------- Spot (VENDIDA)
Monedas de plata de 100 pts 1966 -------- spot.
(minimo 100 unidades)

Kangaroo en blister 157 euros por las 4 onzas.

































Trato en mano en sevilla o envio a cargo del comprador.
alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## inver999 (12 Ene 2017)

Vendo 5 Krugerrands en capsulas SC, a precio spot.
Cualquier cosa MP.


----------



## Tichy (13 Ene 2017)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina en el borde, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínima pátina en el borde, salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, algún mínimo puntito/mancha, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, mínimos puntitos junto al borde, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 39,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado, pero con pátina uniforme)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 37,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2001 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta) *(Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 37,00€ (cápsula genérica, moneda perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta) *(Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta) *(Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2006 ___________ 41,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta) *(Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 28,00€ *(Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 33,00€ *(Reservado)*
2 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 28,00€ *(1 Reservado)*
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€

1 x Koala 2010 ________________	31,00€ *(Reservado)*
1 x Koala 2011 ________________	28,00€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€

1 x Kanguro 2012 _______________	32,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_____ 28,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2010 _______	31,50€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2016 _______	21,50€ *(Vendido)* 
1 x Lunar Somalilandia 2010 (Tigre)__29,00€ *(Vendido)*

1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 39,00€ *(Vendido)*
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 35,00€ *(Vendido)*
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€ *(Vendido)*
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 30,00€ *(Vendido)*

1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	26,00€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	22,50€ *(Vendido)*

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 38,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 27,50€ (alguna mínima mancha/sombra)
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 32,00€

Pongo en venta también dos monedas holandesas de primeros de los 90, facial 25 ECU ediciones proof de 25g con ley .900:

- 1991. Erasmo _____ *18€*
- 1992. Guillermo I____ *18€*





Las dos, por *35€.*

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## adriansan (17 Ene 2017)

Vendo lo siguiente:

Perth Mint:
- 2 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*240€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado)
- 3 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1/2oz (*15€* la unidad)
- 1 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1oz (*30€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Horse 2014 1oz (*30€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 1oz (*28€*)
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*60€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*45€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:

- 1 Britannia 2012 1oz (Última de la serie .925)(*23€*)
- 1 Britannia 2015 1oz (*21€*)
- 1 Britannia 2016 1oz (*21€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz (*22€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2014 1oz (*22€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2015 1oz (*21€*)
- 1 Maple Leaf 2016 1oz (*21€*)
- 20 Somalia Elephant 2016 1oz (*21€* la unidad, o 400€ el rollo de 20)

Fotos:


Spoiler



- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


- Britannia 2012 1oz


Maple Leaf 2013 25 aniversario 1oz 




Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. Acepto Bitcoin como parte del pago.

Saludos


----------



## Pelopo (17 Ene 2017)

A la venta las siguientes monedas y lotes.


Monedas de plata de 100 pts 1966 -------- spot.
(minimo 50 unidades) 

Kangaroo en blister 150 euros por las 4 onzas.
(37.50€ unidad) se venden las 4 juntas.
























Trato en mano en sevilla o envio a cargo del comprador.
alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## Baalbek (17 Ene 2017)

Hola, Feliz Año, Se venden las siguientes monedas en cápsula:

*Oro:* 

- Felipe V 1/2 Escudo 1744: 120e
-Carlos III: 1/2 Escudo 1786: 120e 

(Ambos por 229e)

*OFERTA: Pack de 4 x Andorra Eagle 2008 y 4x 2009, a 22,5e la unidad. 8 monedas en total*

1 American Eagle 2007: 24e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2008:24e
1 México Libertad 2009: 24e
1 Islas Cook 2014: 24e (vendida)

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009 : 45e
China Panda 2010: 39e
China Panda 2011: 33e
China Panda 2012: 34e
China Panda 2013: 34e
China Panda 2014: 31e
China Panda 2017: 24,60e

Arca de Noé 2011 (primera de la colección): 24e
Britannia 2011: 31e
Britannia 2010: 32e

Somalia Elefante 2015: 25e
Somalia Elefante 2013: 32e
Somalia Elefante 2012: 32e
Somalia Elefante 2011: 36e
Somalia Elefante 2010: 36e

Kookaburra 2007: 31e
Kookaburra 2010: 29e
Kookaburra 2012: 30e
Kookaburra 2013: 29e
Kookaburra 2014: 25e
Kookaburra 2015 privy mark Cabra: 24e

Koala 2012: 28,50e
Koala 2011: 27e
Koala 2009: 31e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 26e

Lunar II Año del Conejo: 34e *(Oferta hasta el 30 de enero: 31e)*

Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte: 46e

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 21e

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío por correo certificado u agencia.


----------



## Arka (24 Ene 2017)

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas certificadas por PCGS :

PCGS - EEUU 1986 Ceca S - 50 Céntimos Half Dólar Conmemorativo Estatua libertad PR69DCAM	19€
PCGS - EEUU 1986 Ceca S - 50 Céntimos Half Dólar Conmemorativo Estatua libertad PR69DCAM	19€
PCGS - EEUU 1976 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Bicentenario PR69DCAM	23€
PCGS - EEUU 1976 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Bicentenario PR69DCAM	23€
PCGS - EEUU 1992 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Washington PR69DCAM	20€
PCGS - EEUU 2000 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Massachussets PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2000 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Maryland PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2000 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata South Caroline PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2000 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata New Hampshire PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2003 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Alabama PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2003 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Maine PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2003 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Misuri PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2003 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Arkansas PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Washington PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Idaho PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Wyoming PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Distrito de Columbia PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Puerto Rico PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Guam PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Samoa Americana PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Islas Virgenes PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2009 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Islas Marianas PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2010 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Hot Spring PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2010 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Yellowstone PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2010 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Yosemite PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2010 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Gran Canyon PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2010 Ceca S - 25 Céntimos Quater Dólar Plata Mountain Hood PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2000 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Sacagawea PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2006 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Sacagawea PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Sacagawea PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2016 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Sacagawea PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Presidentes George Washington PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Presidentes John Adams PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Presidentes Thomas Jefferson PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2007 Ceca S - 1 Dólar Presidentes James Madison PR69DCAM	12€
PCGS - EEUU 2005 Ceca S - 5 Céntimos Conmemorativos West Waters PR69DCAM	12€

PCGS - Tuvalu 2016 1 Onza Plata Pura 50º Aniversario Star Trek	MS69	65€
PCGS - Tuvalu 2016 1 Onza Plata Pura 75º aniversario Pearl Harbor MS70	48€
PCGS -Australia 2015 1 Onza Plaura 25º Aniversario Kookaburra - Privy Mark Goat MS69	45€
NGC - EEUU 2015 1 Onza Plata Pura Liberty Eagle - Early Releases MS69	42€

PCGS - China 2013 1/10 Oro Puro 24K Panda MS70	250€

Cualquier duda o pedido por privado, mando fotos a interesados


----------



## nicklessss (24 Ene 2017)

A la venta:

*Lote 2 x 2,5 PESOS MÉXICO ORO 1945 A 150€ EL LOTE*











*2 x 50 PESOS MÉXICO ORO 1947 A SPOT* *VENDIDOS*

*SOBERANOS A SPOT VENDIDOS *

Madrid en mano, resto con gastos de envío certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## dragunov (24 Ene 2017)

Buenas, venía a escuchar ofertas sobre estas dos monedas:

8 escudos Felipe V 1729
8 escudos Carlos III 1775

Un familiar quiere venderlas y se trataría en mano en Madrid o Ciudad Real (no envio por correo), supongo que el precio es muy relativo así que estoy abierto a escuchar ofertas por MP sin ningún tipo de compromiso, intentaré editar las fotos cuando pueda usar una camara con más calidad.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Inversor_92 (24 Ene 2017)

Pedazo 2 joyas de la numismática española. Quien puediera!


----------



## fff (24 Ene 2017)

dragunov dijo:


> Buenas, venía a escuchar ofertas sobre estas dos monedas:
> 
> 8 escudos Felipe V 1729
> 8 escudos Carlos III 1775
> ...



Hola dragunov,
Podrias por favor hacer fotos de mejor calidad y darnos las medidas y pesos de las monedas.
En una primera impresión... no me gustan, pero puedo estar equivocado...
Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Ene 2017)

El 9 de 1729 es raro raro.


----------



## dragunov (25 Ene 2017)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> El 9 de 1729 es raro raro.




Sí, la numeración es bastante particular en esa moneda

Como información adicional llevan en una caja sin ver la luz unos 80 años (sin esos air tite evidentemente :ouch: ). Las monedas pesan 27 gramos y tienen 38 mm de diámetro. Quizá no se aprecia bien, pero me cuesta encontrar por internet algunas que tengan un aspecto similar de conservación.

Si alguien interesado es de CR o Madrid y esta interesado en alguna de ellas se pueden verificar ante algún especialista que ellos consideren oportuno sin problema!

Un saludo


----------



## fff (25 Ene 2017)

dragunov dijo:


> Sí, la numeración es bastante particular en esa moneda
> 
> Como información adicional llevan en una caja sin ver la luz unos 80 años (sin esos air tite evidentemente :ouch: ). Las monedas pesan 27 gramos y tienen 38 mm de diámetro. Quizá no se aprecia bien, pero me cuesta encontrar por internet algunas que tengan un aspecto similar de conservación.
> 
> ...



Permíteme insistir. Me gustaria ver varias fotos bien detalladas y pesos exactos. Hay pocas monedas que pesen 27.00
PD: Por curiosidad, sabes su origen?


----------



## Tichy (25 Ene 2017)

Yo diría, por algún detalle, que la de Carlos III es una imitación. Es más, es la misma imitación (no digo que sea el mismo ejemplar), que ya alguien ofreció este verano, Sevilla 1775.

La de Felipe V es una moneda mucho más rara y de ser buena sería muy valiosa, pero tiene el mismo aspecto de la otra, sospechoso.

Naturalmente, puedo estar equivocado. No soy un grandísimo experto y las fotos no son muy buenas.


----------



## Señor P. (25 Ene 2017)

Yo opino igual, veo detalles en algunas partes de las monedas, sobre todo en las caras y en alguna numeración, que no me cuadran. Podría ser por el estado de conservación y porque en las fotos no hay mucha resolución... pero también es verdad que cuando he visto otras veces monedas de 8 escudos con ese perfecto estado de conservación y esos detalles, la cosa no ha terminado muy bien...


----------



## dragunov (25 Ene 2017)

Me desconcierta un poco que puedan ser imitaciones, siempre me han dicho que eran autenticas, nunca en un foro claro. Esperaré a que alguien pueda verificarmelo durante estos días en persona, también intentaré subir unas fotos con más calidad a este hilo. Si alguien tiene experiencia y ha visto estas monedas en vivo y realmente sabe diferenciarlas agradecería su opinión, tanto para bien como para mal

Me importan vuestras opiniones, muchas gracias!

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (25 Ene 2017)

*Aqui la podeis ver con nitidez, pinchar sobre la moneda y se pondra grande*


8 Escudos - Carlos III - Spain

8 Escudos "Pelucona" - Felipe V - Spain


las de * dragunov* no se ven muy bien


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## dragunov (26 Ene 2017)

He dicho que me importan vuestras opiniones, pero agradecería que fuese de alguien que pueda reconocer detalles sin basarse en cualquier foto de internet

Asqueado, si exactamente me pudieses poner las diferencias que ves a simple vista en vez de un emoticono para subrayarlas te lo agradecería.

Hay treinta mil fotos de estas monedas por internet y según el angulo/luz y nitidez parecen totalmente diferentes.

Si alguien quiere sugerir sin mojarse prefiero directamente que escriba que son falsas, no me sirve con dejarlo caer sin mojarse y sin argumentos 

Muchas gracias


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2017)

Dragunov, lo primero que deberias hacer es pesarlas en una balanza con centesimas de gramo preferiblemente. El aficionado con experiencia media en las onzas enseguida detecta que "no cuadran", el arte se me antoja distinto al de una auténtica, no es un detalle sino un sentimiento general que no aprecia el que no las conoce habitualmente... pero cierto es que unas fotos grandes lo pueden corroborar. Yo de momento intuyo, no me parecen buenas. Seguro que un numismático te lo puede justificar mucho mejor.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Ene 2017)

Como dice fff, fotos con mas detalle, peso y medidas concretas, y a lo mejor te pueden decir algo con mas fundamento.

Edito 24 horas dispués para que te entretengas .

http://bencoins.com/falsificaciones.pdf


----------



## vox = lloronas (26 Ene 2017)

dragunov dijo:


> He dicho que me importan vuestras opiniones, pero agradecería que fuese de alguien que pueda reconocer detalles sin basarse en cualquier foto de internet
> 
> Asqueado, si exactamente me pudieses poner las diferencias que ves a simple vista en vez de un emoticono para subrayarlas te lo agradecería.
> 
> ...



En las fotos que has subido parece que se aprecia que el campo está demasiado liso, y eso es un indicativo de no ser auténtica. Podría ser la falta de nitidez, por eso hacen falta fotos mejores para poder verlo más claro.

Por las fotos no se aprecia que las letras de las leyendas tengan los bordes gruesos así que en ese detalle a mí no me parece sospechosa. La S de auspice, la x de felix dan qué pensar.

Haría falta una foto mejor para ver el escudo de moneda de 1775. Los detalles parece que tienen poco relieve y eso también es indicativo de no ser auténtica.

Con estas fotos es imposible mojarse, si es que alguna vez se puede uno mojar sin tener la moneda en la mano. Te doy tres argumentos que ponen de manifiesto las dudas. Por eso hacen falta fotos con más nitidez y mejor luz.

Medio escudo de 1788 falso - Blog Numismatico


----------



## asqueado (26 Ene 2017)

dragunov dijo:


> He dicho que me importan vuestras opiniones, pero agradecería que fuese de alguien que pueda reconocer detalles sin basarse en cualquier foto de internet
> 
> Asqueado, si exactamente me pudieses poner las diferencias que ves a simple vista en vez de un emoticono para subrayarlas te lo agradecería.
> 
> ...




Sin animo de ofender a nadie, te dire que las fotos que he subido, son de una pagina web muy ilustrativa, donde se puede agrandar bastante la imagen y donde incluso te dan el peso y medida. ¿ Que las monedas que han puesto sean verdaderas o falsas? No lo se, habria que compararlas con otras en mano. Con relacion a tus fotos que has subido, las he agrandado para ver ( eso quisiera yo) si veia algun detalle diferente, pero son de muy baja calidad y no puedo apreciar absolutamente nada. Esa era mi idea que pudieras tu confrontarlas. Quizas no sepas que la moneda española antigua de oro y plata es la mas falsificada, e incluso se las cuelas a las casas de subastas importantes y tendran gente preparada en ello. Mira yo no soy ningun maestro en esto, es mas soy un aprendiz que después de 50 años como “aficionado” a la numismatica cada dia aprendo algo nuevo. No creas que no te queremos ayudar, pero las fotos que has puesto no tienen nitidez y deberias de pesar con exactitud y medir la moneda, si no tienes peso adecuado, llegate a un compro-oro y di que quieras vender la moneda que cuanto pesa y que te dan por ella, al menos sabras con exactitud el peso o a una numismatica a ver lo que te dicen, pero quizas ya van quedando pocos maestros que te puedan orientar.

P.D. Deberias de abrir un hilo sobre esto si quieres, porque estamos poniendo demasiada mierda y estamos dejando las ventas en el infierno


----------



## Scouser (27 Ene 2017)

*En venta*
Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado

_Pandas_
2016 (x5) - 24,50€

_Koala_
2014 - 23€

_Kookaburra_
1 x 1993 - 31€ Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
1 x 1996 - 33€ Cápsula original cuadrada (muy buena)
1 x 1999 - 29€ (roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)

_Eagle USA_
1 x 1987 - 20€ (regular)
1 x 2000 - 20€ (alguna rayita)
1 x 2011 - 21,50€
1 x 2012 - 21,50€
2 x 2015 - 21,50€

_Libertad_
1984 - 23€
2 x 1985 - 23€
1986 - 22€
1986 - 21,50€
2 x 1990 - 23€
4 x 1990 - 20€ todas tienen una raya considerable 
1991 - 21,50€
4 x 1991 - 22,50€
1991 - 23€
2 x 1992 - 21,50€
2 x 1992 - 20€ todas tienen una raya considerable 
1993 - 22,50€
2001 - 25€
2001 - 26€
2009 - 22€ - roces
2010 - 25€
2011 - 21€
2011 - 25€

_Canada_
Maple 2013 (x2) - 20,50€
Maple 2014 (x6) - 19,75€ (alguna mancha)

_Rwanda_
2 x 2016 - Suricata - 26€

_Britannia_
2010 - 29€ (muy buena - fotos) 
2011 - 28€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 24€

_Lunar I_
2005 - Gallo - 49€ (Moneda impecable pero no tiene la cápsula original - solo genérica)

_Somaliland_
2012 - 28€
2013 - 28€


----------



## demokratos (28 Ene 2017)

---------------------------------


----------



## Baalbek (28 Ene 2017)

Oferta: 25 x 100 ptas plata 1966 franco, a 7,8e la unidad

9 x 10FF Hércules años variados: 14,20e
2 x 50FF Hércules años variados: 17,7e

Y se venden las siguientes monedas en cápsula:

*Oro:* 

- Felipe V 1/2 Escudo 1744: 120e
-Carlos III: 1/2 Escudo 1786: 120e 

(Ambos por 229e)

Moneda impecable 2 onzas plata Kookaburra 2001, tirada de 14.000 unidades: 69e.

50 Francos plata Hércules Sin Circular 1980: 39e. Última de la serie y tirada de sólo 60.000 unidades.

*OFERTA: Pack de 4 x Andorra Eagle 2008 y 2x 2009, a 22,7e la unidad. 6 monedas en total*

RUANDA Buffalo 2015: 33e

1 American Eagle 2006: 24e
1 American Eagle 2007: 24e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23,5e
1 American Eagle 2014: 23,5e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2008:24e
1 México Libertad 2009: 24e
1 Islas Cook 2014: 24e (vendida)

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009 : 45e (oferta hasta el 20 febrero: 39e)
China Panda 2010: 39e
China Panda 2011: 33e
China Panda 2012: 34e
China Panda 2013: 34e
China Panda 2014: 31e
China Panda 2017: 24,70e

Britannia 2012: 26e
Britannia 2011: 31e
Britannia 2010: 32e
Britannia 2009: 33e

Somalia Elefante 2015: 25e
Somalia Elefante 2013: 32e
Somalia Elefante 2012: 32e
Somalia Elefante 2011: 36e
Somalia Elefante 2010: 36e

Kookaburra 2007: 31e
Kookaburra 2010: 29e
Kookaburra 2012: 30e
Kookaburra 2013: 29e
Kookaburra 2014: 25e
Kookaburra 2015 privy mark Cabra: 24e
Kookaburra 2016: 24e

Koala 2016: 24e
Koala 2015: 25e
Koala 2012: 28,50e
Koala 2011: 27e
Koala 2009: 31e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 26e

Lunar II 2011 Año del Conejo: 34e

Ruanda 2012 Rinoceronte: 46e (vendida)

Springbock 5 Chelines de plata Sudafricanos de Jorge VI 1949: 21e

Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío por correo certificado u agencia.


----------



## Blankfein (1 Feb 2017)

Vendo pack 19 monedas de plata Alfonsos 1870-1889 y 12€-2000pts:

1x5 pesetas 1870, Gobierno Provisional 
1x5 pesetas 1871, 
1x5 pesetas 1893 Alfonso XIII ,
1x5 pesetas 1881
1x5 pesetas 1889
5x5 pesetas 1891 Alfonso XIII
1x5 pesetas 1876
2x5 pesetas 1882 Alfonso XII
1x5 pesetas 1883 Alfonso XII
1x5 pesetas 1894 Alfonso XIII 
1x5 pesetas 1898 Alfonso XIII

a *13,4€* cada una

1x2000ptas Juan Carlos 95 presidencia UE
2X12€ BCE 03

a *36€*, en total *250€* en mano en madrid , también realizaría envios.






Envio mas detalles de cada moneda por privado, se invluye en el precio 5 hojas de album de monedas para 20 cartoncillos por hoja.

Un saludo!!


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2017)

...........................................................................


----------



## malkavianbilbao (3 Feb 2017)

malkavianbilbao dijo:


> Krugerrand de 1 onza a spot + 1%. En mano, en Bilbao y alrededores.



Vendidas ayer vía milanuncios en mano a spot +1 %


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2017)

Hola busco la siguiente moneda













Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766 Tirada 5000 piezas

*contacto m privado*


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2017)

(renovado 27-feb)


----------



## mundofila (6 Feb 2017)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este krugerrand de 1976, peso 33,93 gr. oro 0.917, es decir, una onza de oro puro (31,1 gr.).
Buen estado, tan sólo una pequeña muesca en el canto a las 15 horas.

Precio 1160€ (gastos de envío incluídos)

*VENDIDO*


----------



## Pelopo (8 Feb 2017)

A la venta Lote de 20 monedas de 5 francos franceses------ 115 euros el lote.

Trato en mano zona de sevilla o envios a cargo del comprador.
dudas fotos etc alebreval@hotmail.com


----------



## nicklessss (8 Feb 2017)

Pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes:

*Koala 2008 1Kg plata: 875€*













*Lunar II 2008 Rata 2oz plata: 345€*













*Lote 5 Napoleones III y 1 Luis Napoleon: Spot+8%*













*Lote 2 x 50 Pesos México oro: a spot*













*Lote 50 x 50 Francos Francia plata: 825€*







En mano en Madrid y alrededores. Envíos a otras provincias por certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (9 Feb 2017)

*Venta de Krugerand*

Hola, vendo la semana que viene *3 monedas Krugerrand de 1 oz.* en buen estado.

Preferible trato en mano en *Madrid*, aunque se puede estudiar envío dependiendo de cantidades y siempre que el comprador asuma los gastos.

El precio son *1150€ por unidad*, se venden juntas o por separado.

Interesados, mp

Bueno, pues ya están vendidas

Pronto sacaré más a la venta:ouch:


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Feb 2017)

VENDIDOS

Buenos dias

Lingotes de 50 gramos Argor Heraeus por 1899 €

Un saludo


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (9 Feb 2017)

Gracias por vuestro interés!


----------



## mnnieto (9 Feb 2017)

*Vendo algo de oro*

Hola amigos, vendo *3 monedas de 1 oz*. en perfecto estado y un *lingote de 20g*.

La monedas son:

- American Eagle
- Australian Kangaroo
- Wiener Philarmoniker

Preferible trato en mano en Madrid o alrededores.

Precio: 1150€ por cada moneda y 730€ el lingote. Se vende el lote junto o también por separado.

Vendido todo




Tengo factura de la compra.

Muchas gracias y espero vuestros mps.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (12 Feb 2017)

*Vendo filarmónicas*

Hola, tengo 2 monedas de 1oz "Wiener Philarmoniker" y las vendo a 1150€ cada una.

Están en perfecto estado, en bolsa individual y adjunto factura de compra.

Preferible trato en mano en Madrid o Valladolid.

Un saludo

VENDIDAS LAS DOS, PRONTO SACARÉ OTRAS POCAS, CREO

::


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (15 Feb 2017)

Gracias por vuestro interés!


----------



## Mijuanro (15 Feb 2017)

*Oro Spot Venta*

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro así que para empezar con buen pie en el mismo vengo a ofertar *Oro a Spot.
*
Dispongo de 5 piezas para empezar, todas la misma:

*100 ECU España 1989 Carlos V
Son 31´1 Oro Fino a Fixing del momento* nada por encima.

En el momento de publicar esto por cotización serian *37`3 * 31`1 = 1160€*
Dispongo de su caja original y certificado únicamente de 3 de ellas.
Entrega en toda España a acordar entre nosotros el método.

Un saludo y gracias por vuestra atención amigos.

TODAS VENDIDAS GRACIAS


----------



## nicklessss (16 Feb 2017)

Pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes:

*Koala 2008 1Kg plata: 850€*













*Lunar II 2008 Rata 2oz plata: 330€*













*Lote 5 Napoleones III y 1 Luis Napoleon: Spot+6%*













*Lote 2 x 50 Pesos México oro: a spot (1 vendida, queda otra)*













*Lote 50 x 50 Francos Francia plata: 800€ VENDIDOS*







En mano en Madrid y alrededores. Envíos a otras provincias por certificado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (16 Feb 2017)

Gracias por vuestro interés!


----------



## Gol D. Roger (18 Feb 2017)

Buenas, busco comprar 4 x 1 Oz Plata Lunar Serie UK 2016 “Año del Mono”, ¿alguíen que las tenga en venta?

Un saludo


----------



## demokratos (19 Feb 2017)

...........................................................................

...........................................................................


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (21 Feb 2017)

*Kanguros de 1oz de oro*

Hola a todos,

por si a alguien le interesa, vendo *2 Kanguros* australianos de *1oz de oro* a *1160€ c/u*.

Están en perfecto estado, inmaculados, en estuche individual según se ve en las fotos, y adjunto factura de compra.

Preferiblemente trato en mano en Madrid o Valladolid.

Gracias, conforeros.

Vendidos esta tarde

Tengo 2 pandas que podría vender, pero me da pena, quizá más adelante jejeje:XX:


----------



## selu72 (21 Feb 2017)

*Gracias*

Gracias a ti por compartir


----------



## Pelopo (22 Feb 2017)

En venta los siguientes lotes y monedas: Solo Precios Fin de semana

1x50 pesos mexico oro (37.5g de fino) ----------------------- 1400€ 

20x5 pesetas ( duros 22,5 de fino ) ----------------------- 12,5 euros unidad 

50x5 francos franceses plata (10g de fino) ----------------------- 5.5 euros unidad

20x 100 pesetas Franco 1966 plata (15,2g fino) --------------- 8.00 euros unidad 

Lote de 4 x Kaangaroo en blister 1onz ------ 157 euros las cuatro

3 x Medios soberanos (3,66 de fino) --------- 145 euros unidad VENDIDOS




sube fotos
sube fotos


Trato en mano en Sevilla o envios por correo certificado a cargo del comprado.
dudas por privado,.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (24 Feb 2017)

*Vendo 2 pandas de 1oz de oro*

Hola de nuevo,

por si a alguien le interesa, vendo* 2 preciosos Pandas chinos de 1oz de oro* a *1180€ c/u*.

Están en perfecto estado, inmaculados, no han salido de su bolsa individual, según se ve en las fotos. También adjunto factura de compra para comprobar autenticidad.

Preferiblemente trato en mano en Madrid o Valladolid.

Gracias, conforeros.

VENDIDOS HACE UNOS DÍAS

Un saludo, Daniel


----------



## mundofila (24 Feb 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo en venta un lote de 100 monedas de 100 pesetas plata de Franco 1966. Se trata de monedas usadas, unas más bonitas y otras menos.
Son de 19 gr. Plata .800 (15,2 gr. plata unidad).
Precio de venta (gastos de envío incluídos): 810€
También aceptaría partirlo y venderlo en dos lotes si a alguien le interesara sólo la mitad, en ese caso serían 50 monedas, precio con envío: 410€

Tambien vendo esta moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos 1947, peso 41,66 gr, ley 0.900, peso fino 37,5€ al precio de spot - 1% (1431-1%=+/-) 1415€, igualmente con gastos de envío incluídos
La imágen no es muy buena, pero la moneda está bonita, en perfectas condiciones, sin golpes ni rayas de importancia.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Feb 2017)

* 8 Escudos Mexico 1789 carlos IV* 


sube imagenes
sube
subir gif
sube imagenes


----------



## Arka (25 Feb 2017)

Buenas a todos, quiero vender estos artículos :

1 Onza de plata pura Ruanda 2016 "Suricata" en su bolsa hermética de la ceca - *30€* c/u (2 Unidades)
1 Onza de plata pura Tuvalu 2016 75º aniversario de Pearl Harbor certificada por PCGS en grado 70 (MS70 Máximo grado) - *48€ *
1 Onza de plata pura Estados Unidos 2015 Liberty Eagle certificada por NGC en grado 69 (MS69) - *43€*
1/10 de Onza de oro puro China Panda 2013 certificada por PCGS en grado (MS70 Máximo grado) - *250€*

Cualquier duda o más info mandadme por favor un privado.


----------



## Pelopo (25 Feb 2017)

Plata
ale.coins@outlook.ew


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Feb 2017)

*Vendo oro*
100 soles 1951 Perú Tirada 8.241 monedas 42,1264g Au .999 Precio: Fixing + 3,5%















3 x 20 pesos México 15gr. Au .999 Precio: Fixing + 3,5%





100 ECUS 1995 Álvaro de Bazán 34,55 g Au.900 (1 oz. Au) Tirada 8.587 monedas Precio: Fixing + 3,5%










Intercambio en mano en Madrid. Precios/Oferta válidos desde el momento de la publicación del anuncio hasta su desaparición/cese de disponibilidad/venta/otros o por variación del precio Ag fixing CME - kitco de 1169,33 €/oz. +-3%. Gracias.
Valoraciones En la primera página del hilo. No funciona el enlace :


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Feb 2017)

Compro monedas de 1oz de oro en Bizkaia o Cantabria en mano.


----------



## Mijuanro (27 Feb 2017)

*Estuche spot oro*

Hola buenas siguiendo con la buena praxis hoy vengo a ofertarles el estuche de España_ "Campeones del Mundo, Japon 2006" 
_
Contiene dos piezas más su certificado original, se componen de una de 27 gramos de plata 925mm y otra bimetalica con 11´54gr 925mm y *17.26gr de oro de 999mm*
Precio Total, *spot del oro* únicamente cual sea más 50€ hasta su venta.
Ejemplo hoy: *17´26 ** 37´2 *+50 = 692´0€*
APROVECHA LA BAJADA ANTES DEL REPUNTE
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tichy (27 Feb 2017)

Actualizado el 27 de abril.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (28 Feb 2017)

Gracias por vuestro interés!


----------



## Pelopo (1 Mar 2017)

Plata 
Ale.coins@outlook.es


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (1 Mar 2017)

Gracias por vuestro interés!


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2017)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Compro monedas de 1oz de oro en Bizkaia o Cantabria en mano.



y qué tal en Vitoria ? 

Tienes un privado.


----------



## nicklessss (2 Mar 2017)

*En venta 20$ USA 1893 Liberty Head oro: 1180€*

33,44g peso total. Ley 0.900. 30,096g oro puro.













Trato en Madrid en mano o por certificado a cargo del comprador para otras provincias.


----------



## olestalkyn (3 Mar 2017)

*Vendo plata*

Conjunto kookaburras 1 kilo + 10 onzas + 2 oz. + 1 oz. año 1996 proof perfectas 45,15 oz. x 25 €/oz = *1.130 €* 












Conjunto de 1996 plata prueba kilo Kookaburra | eBay
Massive Raro 1996 1 Kilo Plata Pura .999 Kookaburra Australia kilo $30 BU | eBay

Además monedas de 2 onzas kookaburras años 1994, 1998 y 1999 en sus cápsulas originales cuadradas, excepto la de 1998 a *66 €/moneda*. Lote de las tres (3) no segregable/inseparable. *Total: 198 €*












5 x 5 dólares Australia 1994 Explorers 35,79g Ag.925 1,087 oz *25 €/moneda x 5 = 125 €*












México 1992 Guerreros Águila (1 3/4 oz.) + Piedra de Tizoc (5 oz.) Total 6 3/4 onzas. Primera Serie Precolombina *175 €*












3 rublos Rusia 1993 Anna Pavlova Ag.900 1 onza proof *35 €*
250 Rufiyaa Islas Maldivas 1993 JJOO 1996 Vela proof 31,47g Ag.925 *25 €*
100 Lei Rumania 1996 Atlanta JJOO Windsurf 27 g Ag.925 proof *22 €* 
Méjico Libertad 1 onza Ag.999 proof 1996 *39 €*
10 Yuan China 1996 JJOO Kick Boxer 27g Ag.925 proof *29 €*
250 Tugrik Mongolia JJOO Arquero 1995 proof 31,47 g Ag.925 Tirada: 40.000 monedas *35 €* 












2 dólares Australia 2014 2 onzas Ag.999 proof Año del Caballo *55 €*
1 dolar Australia 2009 kookaburra 1 onza Ag.999 proof *35 €*
10 rublos XXII JJOO Moscú 1980 33g Ag.900 1979 Leningrad proof *25 €*
2 dólares Australia 2002 2 onzas Ag.999 proof Año del Caballo caída canto marcado *88 €*
3 rublos Rusia 2015 1 onza Ag.999 San Jorge blíster *33 €*
1 Grivna Ukrania 2012 Arcángel San Miguel (guerra) 1 onza Ag.9999 *35 €*
centro - 1 dollar Niue + COA 2010 Icarus proof 28,28 g Ag.925 *35 €*













*Sigo subiendo y modificando*
*Finalizando en breve*
*Monedas disponibles y Precios fijados *

Intercambio en mano en Madrid. Precios/Oferta válidos desde el momento de la publicación del anuncio hasta su desaparición/cese de disponibilidad/venta/otros o por variación del precio Ag fixing CME - kitco de 16,81 €/oz. +-3%. Gracias.

Valoraciones En la primera página del hilo de valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros. No funciona el enlace :


----------



## joanmiro (3 Mar 2017)

Compro monedas de plata 1oz en Barcelona, entrega en mano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Mar 2017)

Yo también busco vendedores de confianza para trato en mano en Barcelona...


----------



## mrman (6 Mar 2017)

Compro monedas de oro y plata 1oz en Madrid, SOLO bullion (filas, rands, maples, ASEs,...) entrega en mano.

Gracias!


----------



## Mijuanro (6 Mar 2017)

*Plata Portugal*

Hola amigos, hoy tengo el gusto de ofrecer piezas de 1.000$ escudos de Portugal, son piezas_ tamaño onza, de* 27gramos *y ley de 500mm plata._
Ahora mismo _dispongo de 50 _de ellas de años variados.
Su precio venta es de* 8€ la pieza* para todas, otras cantidades o piezas se puede consultar.
Un saludo


----------



## Pelopo (7 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos!
A la Venta:

Lote de 50x 5 francos franceses (10 g de fino)-------- 5,2 euros unidad
260 euros 



Trato en mano en Sevilla y alrededores o envios a cargo del comprador
Dudas o fotos por privado


----------



## Arka (7 Mar 2017)

Pongo la venta :

Ruanda Suricatas 2016 - 1 onza de plata pura en su blister original de la ceca - 29€ c/u (2 unidades). Realizo envios solo por correo certificado.


----------



## customaker (8 Mar 2017)

Buenas! 

Estoy buscando la moneda de oro de 1oz o 1/2oz de la serie lunar, año 2011 (conejo). Si alguien la tiene y quiere venderla MP!

Gracias


----------



## coque42 (11 Mar 2017)

Vendo 5g de oro a 2 euros menos que el spot/g.
Los 5g son 999.9 y están en piezas pequeñas producto de trocear un lingote heraeus de ese mismo peso.

También vendo pepitas de oro de Alaska a 38 euros el gramo.


----------



## Inversor_92 (11 Mar 2017)

Estaría interesado en comprar alguna pieza de oro en Valencia. Interesados privado.


----------



## gurrumino (11 Mar 2017)

Mijuanro dijo:


> Hola amigos, hoy tengo el gusto de ofrecer piezas de *1.000$ escudos* de Portugal, son piezas_ *tamaño onza*, de* 27gramos *y *ley de 500mm plata*._
> Ahora mismo _dispongo de 50 _de ellas de años variados.
> Su precio venta es de* 8€ la pieza* para todas, otras cantidades o piezas se puede consultar.
> Un saludo



¿ Lo cualo? ienso:ienso:ienso:.


----------



## veismuler (12 Mar 2017)

Compro lote de 100 pakillos, como máximo 7,50 unidad..en mano y en Madrid.
Interesados poner privado. Gracias.


----------



## atika (13 Mar 2017)

¿No iban a salir las queen beast cada año? Me ha sorprendido (gratamente) mucho su salida.


----------



## apeche2000 (14 Mar 2017)

Buenas

Vendo 150 Pakillos (100 pesetas de plata) a *8,75 Euros* la unidad (9,69 en la tienda de referencia del foro ahora mismo). 

Gastos de envio y seguro si lo desea a cargo del comprador.

Tengo diversas referencias en el hilo de valoraciones, todas positivas, si bien son antiguas dado que hace un tiempo que no vendo en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Mar 2017)

Para los coleccionistas, y porque tengo que hacer hueco... XD

Las dejo por lo que me costaron, a facial, 10€ cada una. (+ envio)
O cambio por oro o por otras provincias de la misma serie.

Tengo 1 de Aquitaine y 5 de Ille de France. Son de la serie de las provincias de Francia en las que solo podias comprarlas en la misma provincia, con lo que hacer la serie es jodido a menos que recorras Francia entera XD

http://www.numismatic64.fr/epages/b...x18493/Products/10FRA10AQUITAINE&Locale=en_GB

Regions of France - France - COIN SERIES - Collector Coin Database


----------



## Mijuanro (16 Mar 2017)

*Pakillos bajo spot*

Hola buenas, en este momento dispongo de *100 piezas de cien pts de plata franco*, las piezas en cuestión las tengo en venta* a 7´50€ por debajo de plata* más de un euro. Lo único si se requiere envío o seguro no hay problema pero a cargo del comprador.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Mar 2017)

*Vendo oro*











Entre 6,40 y 6,45 g Au .900 

Año 1852 Republique Bonaparte París *275 €* único año
Año 1854 París Empereur Empire *235*
Año 1855 París Empereur Empire *240*
Año 1856 París Empereur Empire *233*
Año 1857 París Empereur Empire *237*
Año 1859 Strasbourg Empereur Empire *250 €* escasa
Conservaciones MBC a EBC-

Intercambio en mano en Madrid 17 a 19 de marzo o envío certificado, asegurado o no a elección del comprador. No me hago responsable de pérdida en envío, respondiendo tan sólo por el seguro contratado por el comprador.

Precios/Oferta válidos desde el momento de la publicación del anuncio hasta su desaparición/cese de disponibilidad/venta/otros o por variación del precio del Au fixing CME - kitco de 1144,78 €/oz. +-5%. Gracias.

Valoraciones En la primera página del hilo de valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros. No funciona el enlace :


----------



## Inversor_92 (17 Mar 2017)

Compro oro en Valencia a mano.


----------



## Arka (20 Mar 2017)

Moneda de Plata de 1 Onza de Ruanda 2016 Suricatas - 28€ la unidad, dispongo de 2
Moneda de Plata de 1 Onza de Australia 2015 kookaburra Privy Mark certificada por PCGS en MS69 - 36€
Moneda de Plata 1 Onza de Tuvalu 2016 75º Aniversario Pearl Harbor certificada por PCGS en MS70 - 45€
Moneda de Oro de 1/10 de Onza de China 2013 Panda certificada por PCGS en MS70 - 230€
Moneda de Plata de 1 Onza de Tuvalu 2016 50º Aniversario Star Trek certificada por PCGS en MS69 - 65€


Gastos de envio y seguro si lo desea a cargo del comprador.

Tengo referencias positivas en el hilo de valoraciones, son antiguas dado que hace tiempo que no vendo en este hilo.


----------



## jonimm (20 Mar 2017)

*Interesado en Ecus*

Hola estoy interesado en monedas de ecus de europa. Enviarme mp. Un saludo


----------



## Jalapa (22 Mar 2017)

Buenas noches.
Quisiera saber aproximadamente el valor de esta moneda que os muestro.
Son 8 escudos de 1782 (carlos III), creo que de la ceca de Popayán y el grabador S.F.

La conservacion creo que es ..... media, vamos, que que se podria pagar para asegurar  

Gracias shurmanos


----------



## frankie83 (22 Mar 2017)

*8s*

Pues.. me atrevo, si digo alguna tontería corregirme sin problemas.
Para mí, entre su peso en oro (alrededor de 850-900€) y un 5-10% más, siempre si encuentras alguien que te quiera pagar ese sobreprecio. Por lo que yo sé es una moneda de años corrientes en conservaciones corrientes.


----------



## fff (22 Mar 2017)

Siendo que es un hilo de compra y venta, deberias abrir otro hilo para 'enterarte' de cuanto vale, pues entiendo que tu no has comprado esa moneda y te llega 'de herencia' o así.
Dicho esto, en otro hilo si me gustaria ver mejores fotos (y zooms) de la moneda, pues todo y que promete te recomiendo no lanzar las campanas al vuelo. Asimismo el peso seria otro factor necesario.

Lo dicho, mejor en otro hilo, este es de compra y venta


----------



## nicklessss (22 Mar 2017)

*50 pesos méxico oro a spot* (1.393 ahora mismo 22 de Marzo 16:50)













En Madrid en mano o por certificado a cuenta del comprador para otras provincias.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Mar 2017)

Disponibles 

Duros de 5 pesetas (Amadeo, AlfonsoXII y XIII) 

Precio 13€.....*solo quedan 160 y los vendo todos en un lote*

Nota: No me interesan ofertas a la baja. 

*Trato en mano*

imagen jpg
subefotos


----------



## Baalbek (22 Mar 2017)

5 x *Morgans* plata años variados a 24e. Solo queda uno.

También disponibles sin circular a 39-55e

8 x 10FF Hércules años variados: 13,90e
30 x 50FF Hércules años variados sc: 17,5e

Y se venden las siguientes monedas en cápsula:

Oro: 

- Felipe V 1/2 Escudo 1744: 120e
-Carlos III: 1/2 Escudo 1786: 120e 

(Ambos por 227e)

Moneda impecable 2 onzas plata Kookaburra 2001, tirada de 14.000 unidades: 67e. (Descuento de 4e cogiendo otra moneda)

50 Francos plata Hércules Sin Circular 1980: 39e. Última de la serie y tirada de sólo 60.000 unidades.

OFERTA: Pack de 3 x Andorra Eagle 2008 y 2x 2009, a 22,5e la unidad. 5 monedas en total. 

RUANDA Buffalo 2015: 35e (Descuento de 2e cogiendo otra moneda)

*Media onza* Lunar II Año del Conejo: 14,50e
*Media onza* Lunar II Año del Dragón: 14,50e
*Media onza* Lunar II Año del Caballo: 14,50e
*Media onza* Koala 2009: 15e

1 American Eagle 1992: 25e
1 American Eagle 2007: 24e
1 Américan Eagle 2009: 23,5e
1 American Eagle 2014: 23,5e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2009: 24e
1 x Andorra Eagle 2008 :24e

1 México Libertad Proof en perfecto estado 1986: 36e

1 México Libertad 2009: 24e

China Panda 2009 30 Aniversario: 47e
China Panda 2009 : 45e (Descuento de 3e cogiendo otras 2 monedas o Lote)
China Panda 2010: 39e
China Panda 2011: 34e
China Panda 2013: 34e
China Panda 2014: 31e
China Panda 2016 y 2017 (Gilded): 41e

Britannia 2012: 27e
Britannia 2011: 31e
Britannia 2010: 32e (Descuento 1e cogiendo otra moneda o Lote) (última unidad)
Britannia 2009: 34e

Somalia Elefante 2015: 25e
Somalia Elefante 2013: 32e (descuento de 1e cogiendo otra moneda o Lote)
Somalia Elefante 2012: 32e
Somalia Elefante 2011: 36e
Somalia Elefante 2010: 36e

Kookaburra 2007: 31e
Kookaburra 2010: 29e 
Kookaburra 2011: 32e
Kookaburra 2012: 30e
Kookaburra 2013: 29e (vendida)
Kookaburra 2014: 26e
Kookaburra 2015 privy mark Cabra: 24,50e
Kookaburra 2016: 25

Koala 2016: 24e
Koala 2015: 24,50e
Koala 2013: 27e
Koala 2012: 29e
Koala 2011: 28e
Koala 2010: 35e
Koala 2009: 33e

Angel Isla de Man 2016: 27e

Somaliland 2015 Oveja: 27,50e
Somaliland 2016 Gorila: 24,50e

Lunar Uk Cabra 2015: 26,50e

Lunar II 2011 Año del Conejo: 34e (Últimas 2 unidades)
Lunar II 2014 Año del Caballo: 33e (Descuento 1e cogiendo otras 2 monedas o Lote) (Última unidad)

*Lote de 15 duros* en total de estrella no visible de Amadeo, Alfonso XII joven, maduro, y Alfonso XIII pelón, rizos y cadete, a 12,8e la unidad

Cincuentin 1990: 99e

Thaler Maria Theresa Reacuñación oficial: 19,50e


Posibilidad de trato en mano o envío por correo certificado.


----------



## Inversor_92 (23 Mar 2017)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Disponibles
> 
> Duros de 5 pesetas (Amadeo, AlfonsoXII y XIII)
> 
> ...



Joder menuda cantidad de duros!!!


Compro oro a mano en Valencia, a ser posible tamaño < 1 onza (alfonsinas, 20 Francos, etc)

Gracias.


----------



## Pelopo (26 Mar 2017)

Plata 
Ale.coins@outlook.es


----------



## coque42 (26 Mar 2017)

Vendo lingote de oro Degussa de 1oz troy a 1160 euros. Está fuera del blister por lo que se da la opción a comprador de testearlo. Entrega en mano en Madrid, no hago envíos.


----------



## lufelepe (27 Mar 2017)

Dos medios kruguer a 620 cada uno,un cuarto a 330
Y una onza argor a 1150.
Todo con factura de compra.
En mano en Valencia 

Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el_andorrano (27 Mar 2017)

*Libertad de plata*

Buenas tardes

Libertad de plata 1 kilo prooflike por 700 €

Un saludo


----------



## lufelepe (29 Mar 2017)

lufelepe dijo:


> Dos medios kruguer a 620 cada uno,un cuarto a 330
> Y una onza argor a 1150.
> Todo con factura de compra.
> En mano en Valencia
> ...



Vendida la onza me queda los dos medios y el cuarto a 600 los medios y y 320 el cuarto.
1500 las 3.

Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

Cambio moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos por BTC ó Ethereum /según Kraken/ o plata a spot.

Navarra Norte y limítrofes ( Alava, Guipúzcoa ).

Consideraría ofertas en cash y podría reservarla /pero a una o dos semanas vista, ya que no es mi objetivo/. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## demokratos (30 Mar 2017)

Buenos días,

En mano en Madrid:


Plata:

Eagles por tubos (20uds) a 420 (21/moneda)
Filarmonica por tubos (20uds) a 420 (21/moneda)
Panda 2016 a 27/moneda
Kanguros 2017 a 20/moneda
rounds indio (nuevecitos) a 21/moneda
Lingotillos 1oz Heraus a 21/lingote

y muchas más...y también todo tipo de monedas de oro (preguntar)

Acepto pago en bitcoins (Bitstamp-5%).

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Baalbek (30 Mar 2017)

A la Venta:

*Lote de 50 duros a 12,50e la unidad.*

*Lote* de 36 duros 1870 I República estrella visible a 16e la unidad.

Precio negociable.

Más monedas a la venta en página 303.

En Madrid en mano o envíos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (30 Mar 2017)

Disponibles estas dos Alfonsinas *muy bonitas* EBC /EBC+ podría decir.

Precio 299€ cada una.









imagenes gratis

Duros de 5 pesetas (Amadeo, AlfonsoXII y XIII) 

Precio 13€.....*solo quedan 160 y los vendo todos en un lote*

Nota: No me interesan ofertas a la baja. 

*Trato en mano*

imagen jpg
subefotos[/url


----------



## goacida (2 Abr 2017)

Vendo monedas de plata.En mano en Madrid

25 monedas 1 onza kookaburra 2015
25 monedas 1 onza koala 2014
5 monedas 1 onza tuna 2014
10 monedas 1 onza maple lead 2014
80 monedas 1 onza philarmonicas 2012-2013

Todas las onzas a 21 euros/ud

moneda 10 onzas kookaburra 2015. 230 euros
moneda 10 onzas kookaburra 2014. 240 euros
moneda 2 onza year of the goat 2015. 50 euros

todas en blister individual y en perfecto estado.
philarmonicas en paquetes de 20 uds

Contacto por privado.
Saludos.


----------



## Pelopo (2 Abr 2017)

Plata
Ale.coins@outlook.es


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Abr 2017)

vendo pakillos (100 pts de franco de plata) en Valencia a mismo precio que andorrano


----------



## tiotoni (2 Abr 2017)

*Venta monedas de oro en Valencia*

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro en mano, en Valencia.

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2010, año del tigre -> 432,10 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2011, año del conejo -> 395,00 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2012, año del dragón -> 354,42 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2013, año de la serpiente -> 333,86 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2014, año del caballo -> 354,51 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2015, año de la cabra -> 334,16 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2016, año del mono -> 325,67 EUR

1/4 onza de oro ll serie lunar 2017, año del gallo -> 320,71 EUR 

1/4 onza de oro panda, año 2011, (en su blister original) -> 374,50 EUR

1 sovereign de oro año 2012, (edición especial de san jorge) -> 330,00 EUR

1/2 sovereign de oro año 2016, (en su blister original) -> 170,00 EUR

1/4 onza de oro, The Queen's Beasts 2016, Lion of England -> 333,12 EUR

He consultado en Gold kaufen im Gold.de Preisvergleich y he escogido el mejor precio que ofrecían las tiendas alemanas de cada una de las monedas que pongo a la venta a día de hoy, a excepción del sovereign 2012 y 1/2 sovereign 2016 que no están disponibles a día de hoy.
Dispongo de facturas de compra de todas ellas, la mayor parte de ellas adquiridas en tiendas alemanas.
Iré actualizando precios en días sucesivos.


----------



## demokratos (3 Abr 2017)

Cambio monedas de plata (todo tipo) por monedas de oro comerciales con mercado internacional. 

Saludos!


----------



## Baalbek (4 Abr 2017)

Buenos días,

Lote de 30 monedas de 100 ptas plata a 7,70e la unidad.

Lote de 10 monedas de 50FF plata a 16,50e la unidad.


----------



## hazaña (6 Abr 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## brigante 88 (6 Abr 2017)

He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy *TONIMONTANA* aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy *"brigante88"* 
Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.

Disponible
25 pesetas Muy bonitas ebc/ ebc+ 299€









imag

Diponible 
*100 duros --- 1300€* bastante decentes 





hosting imagenes


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Abr 2017)

brigante 88 dijo:


> He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy *TONIMONTANA* aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy *"brigante88"*
> Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.
> 
> ¿Haces tratos en Valencia?


----------



## nicklessss (8 Abr 2017)

En venta lote de *50 monedas de 50 Francos Franceses de plata Hércules* (30g bruto. Ley 0.900. 27g plata pura)

Precio: *750,00€* (15,00€ por unidad)







En mano en Madrid o por certificado a otras provincias a cargo del comprador.




En venta moneda de oro *20$ USA Liberty Head 1893* (33,44g peso total. Ley 0.900. 30,096g oro puro)

Precio: *1175€*













Trato en Madrid en mano o por certificado a cargo del comprador para otras provincias.


----------



## hazaña (8 Abr 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (9 Abr 2017)

*Venta Napoleones*

Vendo Napoleones a spot.
Compra mínima: 3 Napoleones.
Interesados por privado.

Tenéis referencias mías de los últimos meses en el hilo de intercambios.


----------



## Pelopo (10 Abr 2017)

Plata:

Canada puma 2016: (spot milk)
Britania 2012:
Koala 2011:
Lunar II 2014 año del caballo
100 pesetas Franco 1966: 
5 pesetas, Duros: 

Oro:




Trato en mano en sevilla o alrededores envios a cargo del comprador 
dudas y fotos ale.coins@outlook.es o por privado.


----------



## Mijuanro (10 Abr 2017)

*25 Pts ORO*

Hola amigos hoy me gustaría ofrecer piezas de Oro de 8.06 bruto con 7,25 de fino, las Alfonsinas de 25 pesetas oro a precio SPOT.
A momento de ahora serian piezas a* 275€*
Las piezas son diferentes pero años corrientes, todas *muy bonitas y muchas sin circular*. Envío a cargo comprador toda España, para más información MP.
Un saludo.


----------



## josé de madrid (10 Abr 2017)

Venta de 2 cajas de 500 filarmónicas cada una preferiblemente en mano en Madrid

Se compró en Andorrano en 2013. Todavía no se han abierto . Perfecto estado

Si estás interesado en todo o parte ponte en contacto conmigo


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (10 Abr 2017)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Vendo Napoleones a spot.
> Compra mínima: 3 Napoleones.
> Interesados por privado.
> 
> Tenéis referencias mías de los últimos meses en el hilo de intercambios.



Pongo a la venta también alfonsinas y soberanos a spot.

Compra mínima: 3 monedas (da igual si napoleones, soberanos o alfonsinas).

Interesados por privado.


----------



## nicklessss (10 Abr 2017)

Actualización de precios:

En venta lote de *50 monedas de 50 Francos Franceses de plata Hércules* (30g bruto. Ley 0.900. 27g plata pura)

Precio: *A spot*







En mano en Madrid o por certificado a otras provincias a cargo del comprador.




En venta moneda de oro *20$ USA Liberty Head 1893* (33,44g peso total. Ley 0.900. 30,096g oro puro)

Precio: *A spot*













Trato en Madrid en mano o por certificado a cargo del comprador para otras provincias.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (11 Abr 2017)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Pongo a la venta también alfonsinas y soberanos a spot.
> 
> Compra mínima: 3 monedas (da igual si napoleones, soberanos o alfonsinas).
> 
> Interesados por privado.



Además de napoleones, soberanos y alfonsinas, vendo a precio de spot en el momento de la entrega las siguientes monedas de una onza, todas ellas en excelente estado (de fábrica).

Canguro 2013
Canguro 2014
Maple 2013
Maple 2014
Liberty 1995
Liberty 2014
Krugerrand 1974
Krugerrrand 1981

Preferiblemente entrega en mano en Madrid.


----------



## hazaña (11 Abr 2017)

Actualizado en pag 308


----------



## brigante 88 (11 Abr 2017)

He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy *TONIMONTANA* aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy *"brigante88"* 
Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.

Disponible 
25 pesetas Muy bonitas ebc/ ebc+ 299€ VENDIDAS









imag

Diponible 
*100 duros --- 1300€* bastante decentes 





hosting imagenes


----------



## Pelopo (12 Abr 2017)

Plata:


Britania 2012

Koala 2011

100 pesetas Franco 




Trato en mano en sevilla o alrededores envios a cargo del comprador 
dudas y fotos ale.coins@outlook.es o por privado.


----------



## josé de madrid (12 Abr 2017)

Tubos de filarmónicas 2013 (20 onzas) a 18,5 € = 370 €

Únicamente trato en mano en Madrid: centro


----------



## Baalbek (12 Abr 2017)

*Perth Mint 2017 1 Onza Plata Swan (Cisne)*. La nueva moneda de 25.000 unidades de tirada: 52e ( 2 unidades disponibles)


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Abr 2017)

vnr dijo:


> Se venden monedas de oro en mano por dinero efectivo en Madrid:
> 
> Krugerrand 1200 e
> 
> ...



no hace falta que postees 3 o 4 veces por pagina para que la gente sepa de tu anuncio.... Parece que quieres ser siempre el ultimo anuncio para vender tus monedas antes que los demás. (Por no hablar del tamaño de la letra...)

Sabes que hay un boton que pone editar?? Pues eso.


----------



## adriansan (12 Abr 2017)

Vendo lo siguiente:

Perth Mint:
- 2 Rollos Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*260€* cada rollo de 20 monedas, precintado)
- 2 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1/2oz (*15€* la unidad)
- 1 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1oz (*30€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Horse 2014 1oz (*30€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 1oz (*28€*)
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*60€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*45€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:

- 20 Somalia Elephant 2016 1oz (*21€* la unidad, o 390€ el rollo de 20)
- 1 Soberano de Oro 2011 a Spot

Algunas fotos:

- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Saludos


----------



## Scouser (13 Abr 2017)

En venta
Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado

Pandas
5 x 2016 - 24,50€

Koala
2009 - 29,50€ (cápsula genérica)
2015 - (x2) - 22€
2014 - 23€

Kookaburra
1 x 1993 - 31€ Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
1 x 1996 - 33€ Cápsula original cuadrada (muy buena)
1 x 1999 - 29€ (roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
1 x 2014 - 25€

Eagle USA
1 x 1987 - 20€ (regular)
1 x 2000 - 20€ (alguna rayita)
1 x 2011 - 22€
1 x 2012 - 22€

Canada Maple 
1989 - 22€
2001 - Serpiente Privy - 32€ (en plástico original)

Canada - aves
Red tailed hawk (x2) - 23€

Mexico Libertad
1990 - 19,50€ - un corte en el reverso 
1992 - 19,50€ - un corte en el reverso
1992 - 20,50€ - regular
2001 - 25€
2001 - 26€
2009 - 20€ - roces
2010 - 25€
2011 - 20€ - roces
2011 - 25€

Britannia
2010 - 29€ (muy buena - fotos)
2011 - 28€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 24€
2016 (x3) - 22€
2017 (x5) - 22€

UK Lunar
Mono - 23€
Gallo - 24€

Lunar I
2005 - Gallo - 45€ (Moneda impecable pero no tiene la cápsula original - solo genérica)

Lunar II
1 x 2017 - Gallo - 23,50€ (La cápsula tiene una fisura)

Somaliland
2012 - 28€
2013 - 28€


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Abr 2017)

[/COLOR]


vnr dijo:


> Se venden monedas de oro en mano por dinero efectivo en Madrid:
> 
> Krugerrand 1220 e
> 
> ...



Reportado por spam, sigue pasando de todo tio.


----------



## hazaña (13 Abr 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## kapandji (14 Abr 2017)

*Vendo cartera núm. 2 "the fisch fake coin"*

Hola,
vendo la cartera "the fisch fake coin" número 2 con tres test en perfecto estado
1 oz krugerrand.
1/2 oz krgerrand.
1/4 oz krugerrand.
Permite comprobar la autenticidad de las anteriores monedas de oro de manera rápida, sin balanzas ni pie de rey.
OJO: SON TRES TEST
precio: 65 euros
Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador.


----------



## lufelepe (14 Abr 2017)

Vendo 2 1/2 krugerrand y 1 1/4
Las 3 monedas 1500€ en mano en Valencia. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hazaña (15 Abr 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos.

Vendo dos krugerrands por 1150€ cada una en efectivo en Valencia. 

Tengo ya algunas transacciones exitosas con miembros del foro.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (18 Abr 2017)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Además de napoleones, soberanos y alfonsinas, vendo a precio de spot en el momento de la entrega las siguientes monedas de una onza, todas ellas en excelente estado (de fábrica).
> 
> Canguro 2013
> Canguro 2014
> ...



Mantengo ofertas de Napoleones, Soberanos y Alfonsinas a spot.

Onzas disponibles (también a spot):

Canguro 2013
Maple 2013
Maple 2014
Liberty 1995
Liberty 2014
Krugerrand 1974
Krugerrrand 1981


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos.

Rebajo el precio de las dos Krugerrands que tenía a la venta. Ahora vendo cada una por 1125€. En efectivo en Valencia.

Tengo algunas transacciones exitosas con miembros del foro.

EDITO: Reservados los dos.


----------



## oinoko (19 Abr 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Rebajo el precio de las dos Krugerrands que tenía a la venta. Ahora vendo cada una por 1125€. En efectivo en Valencia.
> 
> Tengo algunas transacciones exitosas con miembros del foro.



Estas 6.5% por debajo de spot. El Andorrano te las compra a 1177.


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Estas 6.5% por debajo de spot. El Andorrano te las compra a 1177.



Y qué...? También los Euros están 10% por debajo del Dolar de hace un año.

Quizás no le interese venderlas a un establecimiento porque ha de mostrar su DNI y no tiene por qué.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Abr 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Estas 6.5% por debajo de spot. El Andorrano te las compra a 1177.



¿Y? El Andorrano me pilla lejos y tendría que identificarme.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2017)

vnr dijo:


> Se venden monedas de oro en mano por dinero efectivo en Madrid:
> 
> Krugerrand 1220 e
> 
> ...



Reportad TODOS a este pesado por SPAM:vomito:


----------



## Orooo (19 Abr 2017)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Reportad TODOS a este pesado por SPAM:vomito:





Yo creo que es un bot. Mira sus mensajes :XX:


----------



## Corinto (20 Abr 2017)

*Pregunta ¿(in)correcta?*

Una preguntita de un (semi)novato:

¿Eso de comprar/vender por dinero en mano en cantidades superiores a 1.000 euros no tiene un riesgo?

Hay algunos anuncios interesantes de precio, pero claro, ¿y si es un señuelo?

Disculpen las molestias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2017)

Corinto dijo:


> Una preguntita de un (semi)novato:
> 
> ¿Eso de comprar/vender por dinero en mano en cantidades superiores a 1.000 euros no tiene un riesgo?
> 
> ...



Más riesgo tiene casarse, pedir un préstamo o correr en los sanfermines.


----------



## mk73 (22 Abr 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Más riesgo tiene casarse, pedir un préstamo o correr en los sanfermines.



Para riesgo es el que fuma. Que juega a la loto todos los dias para terminar al cabo de unos años con cancer o un infarto.
Y oye, la gente sigue fumando.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2017)

Corinto dijo:


> Una preguntita de un (semi)novato:
> 
> ¿Eso de comprar/vender por dinero en mano en cantidades superiores a 1.000 euros no tiene un riesgo?
> 
> ...



Riesgo hay siempre, también con cantidades inferiores, no hace falta que sean superiores a 1000, ¿y si son cantidades de 999?.

No sé por qué esto me huele a chamusquina ienso:.


----------



## coque42 (22 Abr 2017)

Por favor, no hagáis off topic. Este hilo es exclusivo para la compra venta. En lo que llevamos de página no ha habido un solo anuncio.
Un saludo


----------



## nicklessss (24 Abr 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Riesgo hay siempre, también con cantidades inferiores, no hace falta que sean superiores a 1000, ¿y si son cantidades de 999?.
> 
> No sé por qué esto me huele a chamusquina ienso:.



Tranquilo, no es por lo que te imaginas. Lo del tema de más de 1000 te lo dicen por esto:


----------



## gurrumino (24 Abr 2017)

nicklessss dijo:


> Tranquilo, no es por lo que te imaginas. Lo del tema de más de 1000 te lo dicen por esto:



Jajaja por ahí iba lo de la chamusquina .


----------



## hazaña (24 Abr 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## sagunto1234 (25 Abr 2017)

el oro no tiene valor si no hay patrón oro


----------



## Tichy (27 Abr 2017)

(plata actualizada 9 de mayo)

(oro actualizado 1 de junio)


----------



## necho (29 Abr 2017)

*¡A la venta monedas de plata y accesorios numismáticos!*


- *Novedades*:


Libertad 2017, 1 oz  = Desde 21,40 EUR *¡Por favor tened en cuenta los plazos de envío antes de pedir!* 

- *Destacados*:


Maple Leaf 2012  = Desde 18,99 EUR 

Niue 2015 Hawksbill Turtle, *2 oz*  = Desde 38,99 EUR 

Somalia Elephant 2017  = Desde 20,10 EUR 


ASE año diverso = desde 19,40 EUR
 

ASE 2017 = Desde 19,75 EUR
 

Arca de Noé 2017 = 19,25 EUR
 

Britannia 2017 = Desde 20,20 EUR
 

China Panda 2016 = 24,50 EUR

China Panda 2017 = Desde 22,99 EUR
 

Kangaroo 2017 (Perth Mint) = Desde 19,10 EUR
 

Koala 2017 = Desde 20,90 EUR
 

Kookaburra 2017 = Desde 20,90 EUR
 

Maple Leaf 2017 = Desde 19,15 EUR
 

Wiener Philharmoniker 2017 = Desde 19,35 EUR
 

Cook Islands 2017 "Bounty" = Desde 19,60 EUR
 

Niue Turtle 2017 = Desde 22,50 EUR
 

Queen's Beast 2017 "Red Dragon" = Desde 40,90 EUR
 

Canada 2017 "Superman" = Desde 21,50 EUR
 

Ruanda Lunar 2017 "Año del Gallo" = Desde 25,50 EUR
 

Canada Predator 2017 "Lince" = Desde 20,10 EUR


*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Abr 2017)

Disponible: *VENDIDAS
*
Onza *"SOMALIA ELEFANTE 2013"*

*-3 Tubos de 20 unidades cada uno. 

Precio tubo ------- 420€ 

Precio unidad suelta ------23€

"Ojo son del 2013"*










subir foto


Nota:He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy *TONIMONTANA* aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy "brigante88" 
Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

La plata da pena, exceso de producción y muy poca gente interesada en adquirirla.


----------



## atika (1 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> La plata da pena, exceso de producción y muy poca gente interesada en adquirirla.



Entonces bajará hasta los suelos ¿no?


----------



## mundofila (2 May 2017)

Hola
Vendo esta moneda de 50 pesos Mexicanos, peso total 41,63 gr, peso fino 37,50 gr. a Spot-2%, es decir, 1360€ (gastos de envío incluídos).

VENDIDA


----------



## El hombre bala (2 May 2017)

Mundofila,tienes un privado


----------



## rodrigodosantos (3 May 2017)

*El gran estafador Chun Fu Tseng*

Es mucho por lo que se le acusa a este hombre, debemos difundir esta noticia, para evitar que se propague su amenaza.


----------



## Baalbek (4 May 2017)

Buenas noches, 

se venden las siguientes monedas:

-La Nueva Moneda de 10 onzas Elefante Somalia 2017: 239e

-Niue Angel Guardian 2017. Tirada limitada a 100.000 unids: 25e. 3 Unidades 24e

-China Panda 2016: 24,50e

-México Libertad 2016: 21,50e

-Gorila Congo 2016, (2ª moneda de la serie): 25,50e

-Iguana Fiji 2016 (2ª moneda de la serie): 26e

-Ruanda 2016 Suricata: 25,50e

-Ruanda 2017 Hipopótamo: 25,50e

- Tortuga Fiji Taku 2013 (única de la serie que tiene el dibujo del escudo en el anverso): 25e

- Canadá 5 Bendiciones 2015: 26e

- Libertad 2 onzas 2016: 47e

- Canadá 1, 1/4 onza Bisonte 2016: 28e

- Canadá 3/4 de onza Lobo 2016: 19e


Monedas en perfecto estado, posibilidad de trato en mano en Madrid o envío.


----------



## Avanzadilla (4 May 2017)

Qué razones existen para que diferentes monedas de una onza tengan precios tan dispares? Es por la facilidad de reventa, número de monedas en el mercado? 
Gracias por solventar mi ignorancia


----------



## nicklessss (4 May 2017)

Vendo soberanos y 2 monedas de 50 pesos de Mexico a spot en Madrid en mano, o con envío a otras provincias a cargo del comprador.


----------



## Bohemian (6 May 2017)

nicklessss dijo:


> Vendo soberanos y 2 monedas de 50 pesos de Mexico a spot en Madrid en mano, o con envío a otras provincias a cargo del comprador.



Siguen a la venta? Si es así me interesan mucho, el problema es que no soy de Madrid. Retiro lo dicho... ¿Las venderás a 1235€? Si es así no puedo llegar a hacerte una oferta.

Suerte en venderlas, son muy bonitas


----------



## nicklessss (7 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Siguen a la venta? Si es así me interesan mucho, el problema es que no soy de Madrid. Retiro lo dicho... ¿Las venderás a 1235€? Si es así no puedo llegar a hacerte una oferta.
> 
> Suerte en venderlas, son muy bonitas



Feas no son, no...


----------



## nicklessss (8 May 2017)

Vendo soberanos y 2 monedas de 50 pesos de Mexico a spot en Madrid en mano, o con envío a otras provincias a cargo del comprador.

*Soberanos vendidos. * Quedan disponibles las dos de 50 pesos a spot


----------



## Tichy (9 May 2017)

Actualizado 12 de julio.


----------



## mundofila (9 May 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta este bonito Krugerrand de 1976, peso 33,9 gr. , una onza fino, en 1.130€ (gastos de envío incluídos).

VENDIDA


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (10 May 2017)

Vendo oro a precio de spot en el momento de la entrega.

Onzas (todas impecables de fábrica):

Canguro 2013
Maple 2013
Maple 2014
Liberty 1995 - Vendida
Liberty 2014
Krugerrand 1974
Krugerrrand 1981

Soberanos.

Napoleones.

Alfonsinas.

Preferiblemente entrega en mano en Madrid.

Tenéis referencias mías en el hilo de valoraciones de intercambios.


----------



## adriansan (11 May 2017)

Actualizo precios a la baja de lo siguiente:

Perth Mint:
- 1 Rollo Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*240€* rollo de 20 monedas, precintado)
- 2 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1/2oz (*14€* la unidad)
- 1 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1oz (*28€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Horse 2014 1oz (*28€*)
- 1 Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 1oz (*28€*)
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*55€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*40€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo Soberanos de Oro a *Spot*

Algunas fotos:

- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Saludos


----------



## coque42 (13 May 2017)

PLATA
-Silver Swan (Cisne de Plata) 1oz de la perth Mint. Tirada de 25000 uds y agotada en menos de 48 horas 49,50 euros.
-Kookaburra 1oz 2016 24,5 euros
-Pandas Niue 1oz (Nueva Zelanda) tirada de 50000 uds 25,25 euros
-Mickey Niue 1oz (Nueva Zelanda) 24 euros
-Moneda 1 oz Pearl Harbor 2016 perth mint 26 euros
-Buho Niue (Nueva Zelanda) 22,50 euros

En mano en Madrid.


----------



## rujtt (14 May 2017)

Se venden en mano en Madrid estas onzas de plata, minimo 100 unidades: 

-Maple Leaf 17 euros cada una.

-Filarmonica 17 euros cada una.


----------



## Bohemian (17 May 2017)

Compro monedas de oro desde 1g a 3g(1/10 onza). ¿Quién tiene por ahi? Gracias


----------



## Que viene (18 May 2017)

Vendo soberanos de 2017 a *270 € cada uno*. En cápsula de plástico.

Tengo también ediciones proof de soberanos de varios años (si interesa algún año en particular preguntar por MP)

Entrega en mano en Madrid o envío por mensajería privada asegurado a cargo del comprador.


----------



## M18 (18 May 2017)

hola

Compro monedas onza plata en Galicia


----------



## mundofila (19 May 2017)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este par de monedas españolas de oro 999 milésimas, correspondientes a la serie del descubrimiento de américa:

1) 1989 (1ª serie) - 40000 ptas oro Mar Tenebroso 30mm 13.5 gr. oro 999
Precio a spot: 487€ VENDIDA

2) 1992 (4ª serie) - 80000 ptas oro Acuñador 38mm 27 gr. oro 999
Precio a spot: 974€

Sin certificado, ni envoltorio, tan sólo tengo la caja de la de 40000 ptas.
Precio con gastos de envío incluídos


----------



## disken (23 May 2017)

Vendo algunas onzas de plata Libertad 2016 (mexico)







Precio: Vendidas.

En mano en Valencia o envio a cargo del comprador. (Ya no quedan)


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (25 May 2017)

*VENDO ORO a precio de SPOT en el momento de la entrega*

Onzas bullion:

Canguro 2013
Maple 2013
Maple 2014
Krugerrand 1974

Alfonsinas
Soberanos
Napoleones
USA: 10$, 20$ y 25$

Además, moneda de oro de facial 200€ emitida en 2012 por la Monnaie de Paris y con un peso de 4 gramos 99,99% de pureza.

A 220€ la unidad. 420€ si se compran 2.







Tengo unas cuantas referencias de foreros tanto trato en mano como a distancia.


----------



## asqueado (29 May 2017)

Hola busco la siguiente moneda
















Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766 Tirada 5000 piezas

*contacto m privado*


----------



## vicaño (30 May 2017)

Buenas,
Acabo de heredar 13 monedas, de 10 dólares eagle de los años 1880,81,84,89 y 1906 y no tengo ni idea del valor de ellas.

qué valor tienen en el mercado? conocéis alguna web dónde se pueda consultar precios?
y lo más importante,no tengo ninguna necesidad de venderlas,las conservaríais o las venderáis?

Un saludo


----------



## malkavianbilbao (30 May 2017)

Vendo 2 monedas de oro Krugerrand 1oz a spot en Bilbao.


----------



## vicaño (30 May 2017)

putabolsa dijo:


> Sin saber si alguna de ellas es especial,ya que no pones ni cecas ni nada y sin saber de su estado de conservacion,teniendo en cuenta que son 195 gramos de oro puro tienes entre 7300-8000 pavos.Si tienes alguna joyita puede ser mucho mas.
> Lo mejor es poner fotosde la mayor calidad posible.
> Un saludo.
> PD: viendo tus circunstancias personales yo no venderia.



Muchas gracias por la contestación.En cuanto pueda le saco unas fotos y la cuelgo.


----------



## Tichy (1 Jun 2017)

Vendo las siguientes monedas de oro, solo Madrid en mano:

















- 4 Ducados Austria (reacuñación) _____ *500€* (spot)

- Soberano 1904 ___________________ *260€* (spot *- 2%*)

- 5 pesos México 1955 _______________ *140€* (spot + 3%)

- 20$ USA 1899 (San Francisco) _______ *1.102€* (spot + 1%)

Los 4 ducados están en muy buen estado, si bien tienen alguna rayita y alguna marca cerca del borde (esta moneda es muy delicada por su alta aleación, 0,986, y su mínimo espesor, pero a su vez estas características la hacen muy especial)

El soberano se acompaña de certificado de primera casa de subastas, con estado estimado MBC, aunque se ve frotado y probablemente sirvió de joya por lo que ha perdido alguna décima de peso. Por eso la rebaja en el precio (es auténtico, confirmado por la casa de subastas, no imitación).

Los 5 pesos en muy buen estado, el reverso prácticamente perfecto, en el anverso una mínima mancha en la grafila (junto a la "P").

Los 20$ (Double Eagle) se acompañan de certificado con foto (por lo que el ejemplar es muy reconocible) de primera casa de subastas. MBC+. 

Precios válidos salvo variaciones del spot +-3% respecto al momento de publicación (1128,50 €/Oz).


----------



## Baalbek (2 Jun 2017)

Se vende Colección de Monedas de plata 999 oficiales de México en estuche de mandera original que consta de:

3 monedas de 5 onzas cada una: Pirámide de Tajín, Pirámide del castillo, y Piedra de Tizoc

3 monedas de 1 onza, y 6 monedas de media onza y un cuarto de onza.

En total 12 monedas, y 20,20 onzas de plata. Están en fantástico estado de conservación. 

Precio 490e, trato en mano en Madrid y posibilidad de envío. *(OFERTA HASTA 7 DE JUNIO: 444e)*

-------

*Cisne 2017 Perth Mint:* 57e (59e con envío certificado incluído)


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2017)

*Monedas a la venta*

-Coleccion elefantes de Somalia 2004-2016, 13 monedas en total en perfecto estado - 590 euros Reservada



-Canguro 2001 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros
-Canguro 2006 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros
-Canguro 2009 1 oz plata 999 - 49 euros

-Canguro in outback 2012, estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013, estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014, estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 64 euros




-Britannia 1998 - 34 euros
-Britannia 2001 - 49 euros



-Panda 2007 - 49 euros
-Panda 2009 - 34 euros
-Panda 2010 - 34 euros

-Lobo 2011 Canada (pequeñas manchitas) - 28 euros

- 10 diners Andorra 1998 31,4 g plata 925 proof declaracion univ.derechos humanos - 21 euros
- 10 diners Andorra 1998 31,4 g plata 925 proof EUROPA - 21 euros


Para peticion de fotos o cualquier pregunta mensaje al privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com
Gastos de envio y seguro a cargo del comprador segun tarifas de correos


----------



## tupolev (4 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes

Vendo:

1 Ducado de oro austria 3.44g 115 euros

1 dracma Alejandro Magno 80 euros

1 siclo persa de plata 100 euros

diversar onzas de plata y años 18 euros

pra mas informacion y fotos ponerse en contacto


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Jun 2017)

Disponible:

-Duros *(5 pesetas Alfonso XII, Alfonso XII, Amadeo*.) 

Lotes de 50 monedas --------------- *12,25€ Cada Moneda*


Nota:He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy TONIMONTANA aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy "brigante88" 
Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.


----------



## kaisersose (6 Jun 2017)

Buenos días,

Compro plata, preferiblemente monedas de 1 onza a un precio lo más cercano posible al spot.

Un saludo


----------



## mundofila (6 Jun 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos 1946, peso total 41,65 gr, peso fino 37,50 gr. a spot -3% = 1340€ (gastos de envío incluídos).
Alguna ínfima rayita, pero en buen estado. Pinchar para ver imágen grande.



VENDIDA


----------



## Avanzadilla (6 Jun 2017)

Alguien que venda monedas en Valencia este domingo. Especialmente plata.


----------



## coque42 (8 Jun 2017)

Vendo el banco Popular. Está en perfecto estado y funciona perfectamente. Lo vendo por falta de uso.
1 euro

Entrega en mano o a distancia.


----------



## Kid (8 Jun 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Vendo el banco Popular. Está en perfecto estado y funciona perfectamente. Lo vendo por falta de uso.
> 1 euro
> 
> Entrega en mano o a distancia.



El Santader ha pagado 1 €, pero la transferencia le ha costado 8 €.

Salut!


----------



## Mark_bcn (9 Jun 2017)

A la venta , pieza de 100 rublos ORO PROOF olimpiadas moscu 1980. con estuche. Dejo el enlace - Estadio Lenin 

http://colnect.com/es/coins/list/co..._Olimpiadas_de_Verano_Moscu/composition/7-Oro

Precio 570. Entrega en mano. Precio Spot+1


----------



## malkavianbilbao (9 Jun 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Vendo el banco Popular. Está en perfecto estado y funciona perfectamente. Lo vendo por falta de uso.
> 1 euro
> 
> Entrega en mano o a distancia.



Te lo compro con una moneda de oro de estas:


----------



## conde84 (13 Jun 2017)

*Actualizacion de precios y monedas*



-Canguro 1993 1 oz plata 999 - 32 euros
-Canguro 1994 1 oz plata 999 - 32 euros
-Canguro 2001 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros
-Canguro 2002 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros 
-Canguro 2003 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros
-Canguro 2004 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros
-Canguro 2006 1 oz plata 999 - 42 euros



-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 64 euros


-Britannia 1998 - 28 euros (pequeñas manchas)
-Britannia 2001 - 46 euros


-Panda 2007 - 49 euros 
-Panda 2009 - 34 euros
-Panda 2010 - 34 euros

-Lobo 2011 Canada (pequeñas manchitas) - 24 euros

- 10 diners Andorra 1998 31,4 g plata 925 proof declaracion univ.derechos humanos - 21 euros
- 10 diners Andorra 1998 31,4 g plata 925 proof EUROPA - 21 euros


Para peticion de fotos o cualquier pregunta mensaje al privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com
Gastos de envio y seguro a cargo del comprador segun tarifas de correos


----------



## mundofila (16 Jun 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo en venta esta moneda de 20$ USA 1926, peso total 34,43 gr., ley 0.900, es decir 30,98 gramos de oro.

VENDIDA

Precio Spot -1% = 1110€ (gastos de envío incluídos)


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Jun 2017)

*ULTIMO TUBO A LA VENTA*

(El resto de tubos ya se vendieron)

Onza *"SOMALIA ELEFANTE 2013"*

*-3 Tubos de 20 unidades cada uno. 

Precio tubo ------- 420€ 

Precio unidad suelta ------23€

"Ojo son del 2013"*










subir foto


Nota:He cambiado de nombre de usuario, soy *TONIMONTANA* aunque por causas de no poder acceder a mi antigua cuenta ahora soy "brigante88" 
Lo digo para todos aquellos que ya me conocéis y queráis contactar conmigo.


----------



## bizkaiarober (20 Jun 2017)

Hola.
No sé si este es el hilo adecuado para preguntarlo, ¿alguien ha comprado metales en la web Bitgild? ¿Qué tal la experiencia?


----------



## pep007 (21 Jun 2017)

Vendo maples plata a 16 € acepto IOTAS y otras hierbas.
En mano Mallorca. O a distancia portes a cargo comprador.
vendidas


----------



## mundofila (21 Jun 2017)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estas dos monedas de 20 Francos Franceses, de peso 6,45 gr., ley 0,900 (5,8 gr. puro) a Spot







VENDIDAS

Precio: Las dos por 415€ (gastos de envío incluídos)


----------



## Arctic (26 Jun 2017)

Hola, tengo un par de monedas de 1 onza de oro para vender en mano en madrid. El precio es spot+1% del momento de la operación y se puede elegir Krugerrand, filarmónica o maples.

Un saludo.


----------



## mundofila (27 Jun 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 20 pesos mexicanos 1919, peso total 16.66 gr, ley 0.900, oro fino 15 gr. a spot -2%, PVP: 525€ (gastos de envío incluídos)
Buen estado, sólo unos pequeños arañazos junto a la O de la palabra PESOS en el anverso.

VENDIDA


----------



## palingenius (27 Jun 2017)

*Vendo libertad oro*

Buenos días, vendo 1 oz. libertad oro 1981, en mano en Valencia.

Precio 1.050 Eur.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (27 Jun 2017)

Buenas,

Estoy buscando un par de Pandas 2016 de plata. Preferiblemente en Madrid para trato en mano.

Un saludo,


----------



## hazaña (27 Jun 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## coque42 (3 Jul 2017)

-Moneda maple leaf PLATA muy machacada a SPOT (obviamente sigue teniendo su oz en metal de plata) 1 disponible
-Monedas maple leaf buen estado y encapsulada 21 euros. 7 disponibles
-Moneda Arca de noé 21 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda filarmónica 21 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda Niue panda nueva zelanda 25,5 euros 15 disponibles
-Moneda Niue Mickey nueva zelanda 23 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda kookaburra 2016 24 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda buho ateniense niue 22 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda cisne 2017 perth mint serie limitada 53 euros 1 disponible
-Moneda perth mint pearl harbor 26 euros 1 disponible.
-Moneda Panda 2012 28 euros 1 disponible.
-Moneda solar system niobium de Palaos 1/2 oz por 103 euros, 2 disponibles

Entrega en mano en Madrid


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Jul 2017)

Compro tubos de plata bullion (Filarmonicas, Maples, Eagles, Arcas de Noé...).

Pago precio Spot+10%

Trato en mano, Madrid y Castilla-León.

Ofertas por privado.


----------



## Thievery (11 Jul 2017)

Buenas!

Compro monedas de plata de la serie Australian Lunar II.
A ser posible en mano en Madrid.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2017)

*Vendo 5,7 gramos de oro*

Buenas tardes, no se si este es el hilo correcto, pero me gustaría vender un tubo con 5,7 gramos de oro recuperado de chatarra electrónica.

























Tengo mas fotos y vídeos

Si alguien esta interesando, que me mande un privado con alguna oferta y hablamos ya que no estoy seguro al 100% de lo que podría valer esto. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## TDT' (12 Jul 2017)

¿Alguien me vende moneda pequeña de oro en Madrid? Unión latina, soberanos, mejicanas, etc


----------



## Tichy (12 Jul 2017)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda (rebajas y novedades en rojo). Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata, en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 29,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 31,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina en el borde,salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 31,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 37,00€ (moneda prácticamente perfecta en cápsula genérica)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado, pero con pátina uniforme)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 33,00€ (moneda prácticamente perfecta en cápsula genérica)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 34,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2000 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 27,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2009 ___________ 30,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 33,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 27,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€

1 x Koala 2009 ________________	29,00€
1 x Koala 2011 ________________	27,50€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	24,50€

1 x Kanguro (RAM) 2012 __________	31,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte______	23,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_______	27,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2010 _______	31,50€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	24,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2016 _______	22,50€ 

1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 36,00€
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 32,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2016 ___________ 25,00€

1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Hipopótamo) 2017____ 25,00€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	26,00€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	24,00€
1 x Niue Buho 2017 _____________	20,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 37,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 27,50€ (alguna mínima mancha/sombra)
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 31,00€

Pongo en venta también dos monedas holandesas de primeros de los 90, facial 25 ECU ediciones proof de 25g con ley .900:

- 1991. Erasmo _____ *18€*
- 1992. Guillermo I____ *18€*





Las dos, por *35€.*

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## Thievery (13 Jul 2017)

Buenas!

Actualizo:
Compro la colección completa de monedas de plata de la serie Australian Lunar II. O monedas sueltas, especialmente la de 2010 y 2014.

A ser posible en mano en Madrid o Toledo.


----------



## iron34 (13 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El oro se negocia al alza tras haber caído hasta el nivel de los 1200.-dólares onza. El nuevo rango horario en sus precios, sobre el cual el mercado opera, lo ubico entre el soporte de los 1.204 y la resistencia de los 1.229.-dólares. La estructura de precio ahora mismo lo deja expuesto a reanudar su declive en caso que logre prevalecer la resistencia de los 1.229, zona que hasta ahora parece muy respetada.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2017)

*Subasta de oro*

Por si a alguien le interesa, he puesto en subasta este lote en todocoleccion con un precio de salida muy atractivo.

Les dejo el vínculo... 5,7 gramos de oro - ver vídeos y fotos - Comprar Objetos Joyería Antigua en todocoleccion - 91918975

Muchas gracias



Rafacoins dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si este es el hilo correcto, pero me gustaría vender un tubo con 5,7 gramos de oro recuperado de chatarra electrónica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adriansan (17 Jul 2017)

Aprovechando la bajada de la plata, actualizo precios y añado alguna cosa:

Perth Mint:
- 1 Rollo Australian Lunar Snake 2013 1/2oz (*230€* rollo de 20 monedas, precintado) *VENDIDO*
- 2 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1/2oz (*13€* la unidad) *VENDIDO*
- 1 Australian Lunar Dragon 2012 1oz (*27€*) *VENDIDO*
- 1 Australian Lunar Horse 2014 1oz (*27€*) *VENDIDO*
- 1 Australian Lunar Monkey 2016 1oz (*26€*) *VENDIDO*
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*50€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*38€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Horse 2014 1oz (*28€*)
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Sheep 2015 1oz (*28€*)
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Monkey 2016 1oz (*28€*)
- Canadian Maple Leaf 1oz, años 2014, 2015, 2016 (*18€* cada una)
- Britannia 1oz, años 2015, 2016 (*18€* cada una)

Además, también vendo un par de Soberanos de Oro de 2011 a *Spot*

Algunas fotos:

- Rollo Australian Lunar Year of the Snake 2013 1/2oz de 20 monedas


- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Saludos


----------



## Mark_bcn (18 Jul 2017)

A la venta , pieza de 100 rublos ORO PROOF olimpiadas moscu 1980. con estuche. Dejo el enlace - Estadio Lenin 

http://colnect.com/es/coins/list/cou...position/7-Oro

Precio 550. Entrega en mano. Precio Spot+1


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Jul 2017)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si este es el hilo correcto, pero me gustaría vender un tubo con 5,7 gramos de oro recuperado de chatarra electrónica.
> 
> Tengo mas fotos y vídeos
> 
> ...



Me resulta curioso e interesante esa extracción de la chatarra electrónica...
Podrias explicar el proceso? (Materiales usados, tiempo, kg totales de basura....)

Thanks.


----------



## Pelopo (21 Jul 2017)

Buenas a todos vendo monedas de 100 pesetas de franco 
6,9 unidad
Interesados por privado


----------



## rujtt (23 Jul 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza: 

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## necho (25 Jul 2017)

*¡A la venta monedas de plata y accesorios numismáticos!*

- *Destacados*:

American Silver Eagle 2017 = Desde 17,99 EUR

Niue Panda 2017 = Desde 18,99 EUR 

Niue 2017 Star Wars Darth Vader = Desde 19,30 EUR 

Tokelau 2017 "Barracuda" = Desde 19,99 

Australia Koala 2016 = Desde 19,99 EUR

China Panda 2017 = Desde 20,90 EUR

Australia Koala 2015 = Desde 21,29 EUR

Niue 2017 "Turtle" = Desde 21,90 EUR

Ruanda 2016 "Suricata" = Desde 24,25 EUR

Ruanda Lunar 2017 "Gallo"= Desde 24,30 EUR

China Panda 2015, *1 oz* (el último año de 1 oz!) = Desde 24,40 EUR

Ruanda 2017 "Hipopótamo" = 25,40 EUR

Gran Bretaña Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon" = Desde 35,99 EUR

Gran Bretaña Queen's Beasts 2017 "Lion of England", *de 10 oz* = Desde 177,99 EUR 
*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## joanmiro (25 Jul 2017)

Compro plata en mano en Barcelona capital. Preferiblemente onzas, pero abierto a escuchar ofertas. Saludos.


----------



## Pelopo (26 Jul 2017)

Muy buenas:

VENDIDA


----------



## Bohemian (29 Jul 2017)

Vendo moneda de plata :







Descripción: Juan Carlos I. Dama sentada Goya - Maja Vestida. Peso 18 gramos, plata 925, canto liso, ceca de Madrid.

Precio : 19 € 

Cualquier cosa mandadme MP


----------



## asqueado (29 Jul 2017)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda













Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766

*VENDO*

700 monedas de 12 euros tiras completas funda original a 12,50 euros
300 monedas de 20 euros tiras completas funda original campeonato mundial de Futbol a 20,50 euros

contacto MP


----------



## Mark_bcn (30 Jul 2017)

Vendo plata proff a 17 Euros onza.
Vendo oro a 35 Euros Gramo.


----------



## Arctic (31 Jul 2017)

Hola, tengo un par de monedas de 1 onza de oro para vender en mano en madrid. El precio es spot+1% del momento de la operación y se puede elegir Krugerrand, filarmónica o maples.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pelopo (7 Ago 2017)

Muy buenas:


onza vendida


----------



## carraca (7 Ago 2017)

Vendo onzas de plata Maple Leaf del 2012

Vendo en tubos de 25 monedas cada uno.

420€ cada tubo

Pago por transferencia bancaria

Envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador.


Interesados por privado, gracias.


----------



## hazaña (8 Ago 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## rujtt (8 Ago 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## elias2 (9 Ago 2017)

Buenas
Vendo Maple Leaf de plata a 17 euros y Libertades de Mexico a 18.
Tengo tambien Hercules de Francia y Cuautemoc de Mexico.
Mas por privado
Trato en mano en Zaragoza.


----------



## elias2 (12 Ago 2017)

elias2 dijo:


> Buenas
> Vendo Maple Leaf de plata a 17 euros y Libertades de Mexico a 18.
> Tengo tambien Hercules de Francia y Cuautemoc de Mexico.
> Mas por privadon
> Trato en mano en Zaragoza.



Edito para rebajar las maples a 16, 5 euros. Trato en mano en Valencia O Zaragoza o Madrid aeropuerto.


----------



## Pelopo (15 Ago 2017)

Hola, vendo monedas de 100 pesetas de franco a peso. Vendidas


----------



## pep007 (16 Ago 2017)

Buenas.

Vendo monedas oro 1/10 varios tipos, napos, soberano, 1/2 oz ... a 1080 la oz.

Filarmonicas plata a 16€
Eagles y britanias plata a 17€

Preferible en mano Mallorca. Pero se puede enviar si teneis paciencia.

Se cierra el chiringuito. Se atendera por criterio de cercania geografica y de orden de correo recibido.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (22 Ago 2017)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda













Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766

*VENDO*

700 monedas de 12 euros tiras completas bolsa original de la FNMT de años diferentes a 12,50 euros unidad para todo el lote. Sueltas no vendo.
300 monedas de 20 euros tiras completas funda original campeonato mundial de Futbol a 20,50 euros  Vendidas

contacto MP


----------



## rujtt (23 Ago 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Coinbase (24 Ago 2017)

Tendré que mirar en mi colección de monedas cuales son aprovechables


----------



## jumiga (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, buenas tardes....
Por cuanto se pondrían con envío a Badajoz??

Un saludo.


brigante 88 dijo:


> Disponibles
> 
> *50 duros variados.... (Alfonso XII- XIII- Amadeo) peso plata pura 22.5gr cada uno.
> 
> 11,2€ Unidad


----------



## carraca (30 Ago 2017)

Vendo onzas de plata Maple Leaf del 2012 en tubos de 25 monedas.

400€ 

Posibilidad de entrega en mano provincia de Barcelona

Interesados por privado, gracias.


----------



## El hombre bala (30 Ago 2017)

Jumiga,tienes un privado


----------



## Macbeth (30 Ago 2017)

*Palau - Treasures of the World*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta tres monedas de la serie Palau "Treasures of the World".
Concretamente son las correspondientes al Rubí, Topacio y Amatista.

Van en la caja original e incluyen certificado de autenticidad.






*
- Plata 999
- Peso 25 g
- Precio individual: 65 euros c/u
- Precio lote: 180 euros*

_*Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador*_

Se aceptan también cambios por Pandas anteriores a 2008 y oro, ajustando la diferencia.


----------



## Baalbek (31 Ago 2017)

Se vende caja estuche en terciopelo de la Serie Lunar II a 35e la unidad envío incluído. 

Leopardo Ghana 2017, La edición Limitada y agotada en la *mint de 5.000 unidades, con valor facial 100 Cedris: 36e* En cápsula original.
Hay otra versión igual pero de valor facial 5 Cedris y una mint de 50.000 unidades: 24,50e

Pez Espada 2017 Islas Caiman, acabado Proof, 50.000 unidades de tirada: 24e

Ruanda 2014 Antílope (Impala) en blister original: 45e

Ruanda 2015 Búfalo en blister original: 33e

Lunar I Año 2007 Año del Cerdo: 55e 

Moneda de 10 onzas Koala 2010: 245e

Ruanda Hipopótamo 2017: 25e

Lunar II Gallo, año 2017: 24,50e

Media onza LunarII 2015 año de la cabra: 14e

Media onza Libertad 2013: 13e

Panda 2016: 24,80e

Kookaburra 2017: 24,50e

5 onzas LunarII 2015 año de la Cabra: 145e


Se venden 15 unidades de 100ptas a 7,30e la unidad. Saludos! Madrid en mano u envío.


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2017)

Hola, tengo un par de monedas de 1 onza de oro para vender en mano en madrid. El precio es el spot del momento de la operación y se puede elegir Krugerrand, filarmónica o maples.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mark_bcn (1 Sep 2017)

Vendo plata proff a 15 Euros onza. 490 Euros Kilo.
Vendo oro a 35 Euros Gramo.


----------



## Macbeth (4 Sep 2017)

*Palau - Treasures of the World*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta tres monedas de la serie Palau "Treasures of the World".
Concretamente son las correspondientes al Rubí, Topacio y Amatista.

Van en la caja original e incluyen certificado de autenticidad.






*
- Plata 999
- Peso 25 g
- Precio individual: 65 euros c/u
- Precio lote: 180 euros*

_*Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador*_

Se aceptan también intercambios por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06 y 07) y oro, ajustando la diferencia.


----------



## Mallory (4 Sep 2017)

Yo vendo pakillos a 6,5 € la unidad.

Puedo vender en lotes de 10 unidades


----------



## Nanote (4 Sep 2017)

Mallory tienes un privado


----------



## lufelepe (5 Sep 2017)

lufelepe dijo:


> Vendo 2 1/2 krugerrand y 1 1/4
> Las 3 monedas 1400€ en mano en Valencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juia1962 (5 Sep 2017)

Hola ...soy nuevo en este foro... a mi me interesan. .... si te puedes esperar a fin de mes. ...te puedo comprar unos cuantos..... mi wasap es 652941330

Un saludo


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Sep 2017)

Disponibles 35 duros variados (alfonso XII - XIII - Amadeo) 22,5gr. plata 

Precio 11,8€ unidad


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Sep 2017)

Hola buenas, compro plata/oro preferiblemente plata en mano en Valencia sólo a cambio de bitcoin.

Mandar privado si hay alguien interesado.


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2017)

Juia1962 dijo:


> Hola ...soy nuevo en este foro... a mi me interesan. .... si te puedes esperar a fin de mes. ...te puedo comprar unos cuantos..... mi wasap es 6XXXXXXXX
> 
> Un saludo



Te recomiendo que en temas de negocio/inversión privados, solo des el número telefónico al interesado.

Hoy en día mediante tu número de móvil se pueden descubir mil cosas...
Un saludo


----------



## rujtt (10 Sep 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Pelopo (11 Sep 2017)

Buenas a todos:

Ofrezco Monedas de 50 Francos Franceses (30g 0.900 milesimas 27g de plata fina) precio por unidad ---------------------------------------------------14 euros.


----------



## nicklessss (11 Sep 2017)

Pelopo dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> Ofrezco Monedas de 50 Francos Franceses (30g 0.900 milesimas 27g de plata fina) precio por unidad ---------------------------------------------------14 euros.



Tienes un privado.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Sep 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas, compro plata/oro preferiblemente plata en mano en Valencia sólo a cambio de bitcoin.
> 
> Mandar privado si hay alguien interesado.



lo subo.

Ofrezco euros y bitcoin. Prefiero plata, en mano en Valencia.


----------



## Aquarium (14 Sep 2017)

*tienes un privado*



rujtt dijo:


> Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:
> 
> Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.
> 
> ...



Tienes un privado


----------



## Avanzadilla (14 Sep 2017)

lufelepe dijo:


> Enviado desde mi SM-A520F mediante Tapatalk



Te envié un privado


----------



## mundofila (15 Sep 2017)

Hola
Vendo un par de monedas de oro:

50 Pesos Mexicanos 1947, peso total 41,66 gr, oro fino 37.5 gr
Precio Spot -3% = 37,5*35,6 = 1335-3% = 1295€

2 Pesos Mexico 1945, peso total 1,66 gr. oro fino 1,50 gr
Precio Spot: 53€ VENDIDA

Los 50 pesos incluyen el envío a mi cuenta, en caso de querer sólo la moneda pequeña habría que añadir 4€ de gastos de envío.


----------



## Pelopo (15 Sep 2017)

mundofilia tienes un privado


----------



## Aquarium (16 Sep 2017)

*Tienes un privado*



Pelopo dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> Ofrezco Monedas de 50 Francos Franceses (30g 0.900 milesimas 27g de plata fina) precio por unidad ---------------------------------------------------14 euros.




Tienes un privado


----------



## necho (16 Sep 2017)

*¡A la venta monedas de plata y accesorios numismáticos!*


- *Novedades*:


Niue 2017 "African Lion"  = 19,90 EUR 

Somaliland 2017 "Gallo"  = Desde 19,20 EUR 

Ghana 2017 "African Leopard"  = Desde 23,25 EUR EUR 

Ruanda Nautical 2017 “Santa Maria”  = Desde 23,99 EUR 

Australian Lunar II 2018 “Año del Perro”  = Desde 21,75 EUR 

Somalia Elephant 2018  = Desde 18,39 EUR 

Lunar Serie UK 2018 “Año del Perro”  = Desde 20,99 EUR 

Tuvalu 2018 Marvel - Thor (2da entrega de la serie)  = 23,90 EUR 




*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## dragunov (19 Sep 2017)

Buenas, vendo lo siguiente: (Actualizado, bajo a 23€ las kooks)


100x Kookaburra 2016 (paquete de 100 en blisters sin abrir de 20) = 23€/U
20x Kookaburra 2016 (a parte sin blister) = 23€/U
1x 10 Yuan Silver Panda 2011 PCGS MS70 = ofertas mp
1x 10 Yuan Silver Panda 2013 PCGS MS70 = ofertas mp
1x 2 Pounds Britannia 2011 PCGS MS69 = ofertas mp
1x 2 Pounds Britannia 2012 PCGS MS69 = ofertas mp

Puedo hacer trato en mano en Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real)
Puedo hacer trato en mano en Barcelona el día 22
Puedo hacer trato en mano en Madrid (Hasta Octubre creo que no podría)
También puedo enviar sin problemas por correo previa transferencia

Le doy prioridad a quien le interese todo o al menos todas las kookaburras, de hecho podría hacerle un descuento de ser así o incluso si alguien viene a Valdepeñas a hacer la compra en mano más aún.

Acepto dinero en mano, transferencia bancaria o de criptodivisa (Bitcoin o Ethereum)

Un saludo!


----------



## inver999 (20 Sep 2017)

*Vendo 2 Krugerrand de 1 Onza de Oro*

Vendo 2 Krugerrand de 1 Onza de Oro SC 
Información y Contacto MP


----------



## Macbeth (20 Sep 2017)

*Monedas en venta*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- Palau 5$ 2012 - Treasures of the World - Topaz - *65 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2013 - Treasures of the World - Amethyst - *65 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2011 - Treasures of the World - Ruby - *65 euros*
*Precio comprando las 3 monedas, 180 euros*​


Spoiler












- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *70 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *72 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## dragunov (21 Sep 2017)

Vuelvo a bajar de precio solamente hasta el Lunes que viene, si a alguien le interesa todo el pack de 100 kooks se las dejo a 2200€, acepto transferencia, dinero en mano o pago en criptodivisa. Vendo los 5 rollos de 20 juntos, no vendo a este precio por separado.



dragunov dijo:


> Buenas, vendo lo siguiente: (Actualizado, bajo a 23€ las kooks)
> 
> 
> 100x Kookaburra 2016 (paquete de 100 en blisters sin abrir de 20) = 23€/U
> ...


----------



## mundofila (21 Sep 2017)

Hola 
Ante la bajada de precios del oro actualizo los precios de este par de monedas de 50 pesos:
1083,16€/31,1 = 34,82€ x 37,5 gr. = 1305€ - 3% = 1265€/unidad

Envío incluído

VENDIDAS LAS DOS


----------



## Baalbek (23 Sep 2017)

Hola, muy buenas,

Se vende caja estuche en terciopelo de la Serie Lunar II Nueva sin estrenar, a 35e la unidad envío incluído. 

Leopardo Ghana 2017, La edición Limitada y agotada en la mint de 5.000 unidades, con valor facial 100 Cedris: 36e En cápsula original.

Hay otra versión igual pero de valor facial 5 Cedris y una mint de 50.000 unidades: 24,50e

Pez Espada 2017 Islas Caiman, acabado Proof, 50.000 unidades de tirada: 24e

Ruanda 2014 Antílope (Impala) en blister original: 49e

Ruanda 2015 Búfalo en blister original: 32e

Lunar I Año 2007 Año del Cerdo: 55e 

Panda 2009 (edición 20 aniversario): 47e

Moneda de 10 onzas Koala 2010: 245e

Ruanda Hipopótamo 2017: 25e

Lunar II Gallo, año 2017: 25e

Media onza LunarII 2015 año de la cabra: 13,50e

Media onza Libertad 2013: 13e

Media onza Libertad 2012: 13e

Britannía edición especial 25 Aniversario 2017 (formato que viene en cápsula original): 22,50e

Panda 2016, 2017: 24,80e

Kookaburra 2017: 22,50e

Tokelau Pez Espada 2017: 23e

5 onzas LunarII 2015 año de la Cabra: 145e

Somaliland 2010: 28e

Somaliland 2011: 28e

Somaliland 2015: 28e

Somaliland 2016: 23,50e

Lunar uk 2016 Año del Mono: 23,5e

Lunar uk 2015 Año de la Cabra: 26,50e

Lunarr uk 2014 Año del Caballo (primera de la serie): 27e



Colección completa, 10FF plata de 1965 a 1974 en perfecto estado sc, a 12,70e la unidad, y 19e año 1974. 

100 ptas Plata sin circular , diferentes años, sueltas 8,70e la unidad.

Moneda de *Oro* 200e 2012 Francia. "200 € Des Régions" de la Monnaie de París: 209e. En estuche y blister original. Es una moneda de 4g de oro 999 con valor facial de 200e. (Por tanto, valor seguro de 200e).

Gracias


----------



## alvono (25 Sep 2017)

*Monedas de oro a precio spot*

Hola,
vendo varias *monedas de oro* que compré hace algunos años a foreros de por aquí y al andorrano:


Islas Cook 1/2 oz 
Filarmónica 1 oz
Maple Leaf 1 oz
Krugerrand 1 oz
Solo *venta en mano* en la zona de Valencia-Castellón; *precio spot*.


----------



## mundofila (28 Sep 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta este bonito krugerrand de 1976, de 33,93 gramos de peso y 1 onza de oro fino al precio de 1100€ (gastos de envío incluídos)

VENDIDO


----------



## dragunov (28 Sep 2017)

Buenas, me gustaría ver si podríais aclararme una simple duda que tengo

Si soy poseedor digamos X cantidad de oro y quisiese vender este oro a una tienda de compra/venta, digamos que 10.000€ en oro. ¿Cuales son los problemas que me encontraría al ingresarlo en una cuenta bancaria? podría ingresar esa cantidad y moverla sin ningún tipo de problema? 

Qué hacéis vosotros para vender ciertas cantidades? he leido algo por ahí sobre que si no son cantidades de más de 2500€ no tienes que declarar nada, pero cada cuanto puedes estar haciendo ingresos por esas cantidades?

Me gustaría invertir en cryptocurrency parte del oro/plata que tengo pero siempre he comprado en pequeñas cantidades y aún no he vendido, entiendo que lo mejor será que me paguen en bitcoins directamente, pero de no ser así no me queda otra que meter el dinero en una cuenta bancaria y después comprarlos, de ser así con una cantidad de ese tipo tendria que pasar por caja verdad?

Saludos


----------



## coque42 (28 Sep 2017)

dragunov dijo:


> Buenas, me gustaría ver si podríais aclararme una simple duda que tengo
> 
> Si soy poseedor digamos X cantidad de oro y quisiese vender este oro a una tienda de compra/venta, digamos que 10.000€ en oro. ¿Cuales son los problemas que me encontraría al ingresarlo en una cuenta bancaria? podría ingresar esa cantidad y moverla sin ningún tipo de problema?
> 
> ...



El impuesto que hay a la hora de hacer efectivo una inversión en metales preciosos es el IRPF, el oro en sí lo compras sin IVA, pero tu imaginate que compras un krugerrand a 1000 euros en el andorrano, si el oro sube a 1800 y lo llevas a vender tendrías que declarar unas ganancias patrimoniales de 800 euros (19% al ser -6000 euros). Eso si tienes la factura de compra, si no la tienes los señores de la agencia tributaria entienden que has tenido una ganancia patrimonial de 1800 euros lo que sube en gran medida los impuestos. Pero si la cantidad es de menos de 1000 euros no creo que te digan nada si haces la triquiñuella y no lo declaras aún haciendo la transacción por banco, sino también puedes vendérselo a un particular, que te pague en efectivo a tocateja y te dejas de problemas.


----------



## alvono (28 Sep 2017)

alvono dijo:


> Hola,
> vendo varias *monedas de oro* que compré hace algunos años a foreros de por aquí y al andorrano:
> 
> 
> ...



A partir de 3 onzas también podría desplazarme a otras provincias para hacer la venta en mano (de krugerrand y maples tengo varias unidades), pero solo con foreros que ya hayan hecho tratos en el hilo.


----------



## Orooo (29 Sep 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> El impuesto que hay a la hora de hacer efectivo una inversión en metales preciosos es el IRPF, el oro en sí lo compras sin IVA, pero tu imaginate que compras un krugerrand a 1000 euros en el andorrano, si el oro sube a 1800 y lo llevas a vender tendrías que declarar unas ganancias patrimoniales de 800 euros (19% al ser -6000 euros). Eso si tienes la factura de compra, si no la tienes los señores de la agencia tributaria entienden que has tenido una ganancia patrimonial de 1800 euros lo que sube en gran medida los impuestos. Pero si la cantidad es de menos de 1000 euros no creo que te digan nada si haces la triquiñuella y no lo declaras aún haciendo la transacción por banco, sino también puedes vendérselo a un particular, que te pague en efectivo a tocateja y te dejas de problemas.




Buenos dias. Se que no es el hilo indicado pero aprovechando los ultimos mensajes lo pongo aqui.

Se supone que si en lugar de ganancias hay perdidas no tengo que declarar nada.
Es decir. Yo compro una onza por 1100 euros hace unos años, y de aqui a un tiempo, o mañana, la vendo por 1050 euros, el precio del oro esta a spot a 1300 euros, pero yo como soy generoso y lo quiero vender rapido lo vendo a 1050 euros. 
Tendria que declarar algo vendiendola con 50 euros de perdidas aunque el oro este a un spot superior a la venta que he hecho?

En caso de que tenga que declararlo.
Como demuestro que en realidad si lo he vendido con perdidas?


----------



## coque42 (29 Sep 2017)

Vendo moneda 1 oz oro EAGLE 2014 a 1115 euros.
Entrega en mano en Madrid. Se encuentra en un estado excelent.
*VENDIDA*


----------



## asqueado (30 Sep 2017)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda













*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*

*VENDO*

700 monedas de 12 euros tiras completas bolsa original de la FNMT de años diferentes a 12,50 euros unidad *para todo el lote. Sueltas no vendo.
*

contacto MP


----------



## mundofila (2 Oct 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta estas 4 monedas australianas de 25 mm de diámetro y 10 gramos de oro puro.
Se les acompaña un certificado de la Perth Mint (que puede ser conjunto al de otra moneda de plata)
La imágen del centro es el anverso común. Se venden sueltas
Por si a alguien le interesan los números del Krause, son:
1) 443 2) 383 3) 373 4)442
Su precio, spot, 349€ + 3 euritos para colaborar con los gastos de envío: 352€

VENDIDAS


----------



## rujtt (4 Oct 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## iron34 (6 Oct 2017)

*Cable = Colapsando dentro del canal bajista*

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Libra frente al dólar (Gbp/Usd), conocido como “Cable”; se negocia a la baja tras haber marcado un tope en los 1.3657 (máximo del 20/09/2017). Recientemente ha perforado con fuerza el soporte 1.3155 (mínimo del 14/09/2017). Su estructura de precio lo deja expuesto a una mayor presión vendedora dentro del canal bajista, al igual que pérdidas mucho más amplias.
En este sentido remarcar que también se llevó por delante la media móvil de 200.-periodos en la temporalidad marcada, síntoma de acentuar más caídas. 

Lo ideal / recomendable, es esperar a los precios a su llegada a la base del canal; puesto que una vez allí podremos aprovechar pull-back o bien un nuevo quiebre, para posicionarnos cortos. Hablo de la pérdida de la zona de los 1.3018.




Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:rolleye:


----------



## Vzorak (8 Oct 2017)

Buenas,
Para venta en mano en Valladolid/Getafe/Madrid:
- Ruanda, Hipopotamo 2017 - 24,50 euros 3 disponibles
- Ruanda, Año del gallo 2017 - 24,50 euros 3 disponibles
- Koala 2012 - 26 euros 1 disponible
- Koala 2013 - 25 euros 1 disponible
- Koala 2009 - 27 euros 1 disponible
- Niue 2017 Panda - 20 euros 4 disponibles (VENDIDOS)
saludos


----------



## dragunov (9 Oct 2017)

Vendo 100x Kookaburra 2016 (paquete de 100 en blisters sin abrir de 20) = 2200€

trato en mano en Madrid, Granada o Valdepeñas (ando de allí para acá ), solo por tiempo limitado hasta que me deje de urgir la venta.


----------



## JAGL (11 Oct 2017)

Vzorak dijo:


> Buenas,
> Para venta en mano en Valladolid/Getafe/Madrid:
> - Ruanda, Hipopotamo 2017 - 24,50 euros 3 disponibles
> - Ruanda, Año del gallo 2017 - 24,50 euros 3 disponibles
> ...



Hola, q tal?? 
Tienes aún los panda??? Podría quedar esta tarde a partir de las 16:00


----------



## Vzorak (13 Oct 2017)

JAGL, tienes un privado. saludos


----------



## asqueado (13 Oct 2017)

Me autocito*
*




asqueado dijo:


> *COMPRO*
> 
> la siguiente moneda
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark_bcn (14 Oct 2017)

Vendo plata proff a spot Piezas de olimpiadas, con sus estuches de origen.


----------



## inver999 (15 Oct 2017)

*Vendo 2 Pesos Mexico Moneda de Oro*

Vendo 2 Pesos Mexico Moneda de Oro 58€


----------



## muhammad_ali (16 Oct 2017)

Hola, me interesan monedas de 100ptas de plata. 
Busco un lote de al menos de 500 monedas y las pago a 6´50€
Gracias


----------



## coque42 (18 Oct 2017)

Señores, no tengo nada mas a la venta, pero os paso un link de una página alemana para comprar el nuevo cisne de oro de la Perth Mint, tirada de sólamente 5000 ud.
1 Unze Goldmünze Australien Schwan 2017 | Auragentum - Gold und Silber - Barren und Münzen


----------



## MIP (20 Oct 2017)

Hola a todos, posiblemente postee algunas monedas de kookaburra y koala que tengo "repes". Antes de lanzarme me gustaria saber como lidiáis vosotros con los envíos por correo, mensajeria etc. 

Supongo que se habrá hablado en algun momento pero como para buscarlo en cientos de páginas...

Según vuestra experiencia ¿es fiable? Porque si no lo es casi prefiero hacer entregas en mano...

Muchas gracias y nos vemos pronto por aqui.


----------



## Holonio (20 Oct 2017)

*Ayuda para vender monedas*

Estimados foreros. Tengo unas 300 filarmónicas de 2009 en perfecto estado que necesito vender en poco tiempo ya que quiero comprarme un barco para vivir en el y no me llega.

Se admiten ofertas y consejos. Incluido tiendas en España o extranjero que las valore bien. Vivo en la zona de campo de Gibraltar pero puedo desplazarme si es interesante.

Gracias anticipadas y birras virtuales para todos


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2017)

MIP dijo:


> Hola a todos, posiblemente postee algunas monedas de kookaburra y koala que tengo "repes". Antes de lanzarme me gustaria saber como lidiáis vosotros con los envíos por correo, mensajeria etc.
> 
> Supongo que se habrá hablado en algun momento pero como para buscarlo en cientos de páginas...
> 
> ...



A mi correos por certificado nunca me ha perdido nada, y he enviado y recibido muchas cosas.

Si quieres seguridad maxima asegura el envio por completo y si se pierde recuperas todo el valor del paquete, porque un certificado normal si se pierde solo te dan 30 euros.

Este es un punto que tienes que dejar bien claro con el comprador para que luego no haya malentendidos.


----------



## MIP (21 Oct 2017)

Ok mas o menos me queda claro lo de los envíos, muchas gracias.



Estas son las monedas de las que hablaba. Están todas en perfecto estado.

Puedo entregar en mano en Madrid y una vez al mes me paso por Bilbao por si hay alguien por allá. 

El precio es sin gastos de envío
Todas las monedas incluyen cápsula 



*2 x 1oz Kookaburra 2014 - 21e*



Spoiler






























*1 x 1oz Koala 2013 - 23e*



Spoiler




























*1 x 1/2oz Koala 2014 - 13e*



Spoiler




























*5 x 1oz Britannia 2014 - 21e* 



Spoiler


----------



## MIP (21 Oct 2017)

ACTUALIZO

*2 x 1oz Kookaburra 2014 - 21e*
*VENDIDAS*

*1 x 1oz Koala 2013 - 23e*
*VENDIDA*

*1 x 1/2oz Koala 2014 - 13e*
*VENDIDA*

*QUEDAN *

*5 x 1oz Britannia 2014 - 21e* 



Spoiler


----------



## mundofila (21 Oct 2017)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta estas dos monedas canadienses de 100$ de 1976 y 1977, de 16.96 gr en oro de 0.917, lo que es decir, media onza de oro puro (15,55 gramos).
Ambas están en estuches originales de la Royal Canadian Mint con los certificados correspondientes.
Precio a Spot, 543€ (gastos de envío incluídos)

TODO VENDIDO, GRACIAS



Y por si a alguien le gustan, tengo 60 monedas de 2000 pesetas plata que pondría en el domicilio del comprador por 735€(12,25€/unidad).
Algunas están en bolsitas, otras sueltas, la mayoría sin circular, alguna un poco fea.


----------



## mk73 (22 Oct 2017)

Pongo en venta un lote de doce monedas de oro francesas, tipo "gallo" 20 francos y en perfecto estado de conservacion. Algo mas de dos onzas de oro puro.
Las monedas se compraron en agosto de 1981, y van tal cual. Con estuche lacrado, factura, envoltorio donde iban envueltas, papel de banco donde se compraron. Esta todo perfecto pues han estado guardadas durante todos esos años.
Adjunto algunas fotos
Ps: quien le pueda interesar q me envie mp. Gracias.

VENDIDAS


----------



## hazaña (22 Oct 2017)

Actualizado


----------



## oinoko (23 Oct 2017)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> Pongo a la venta estas dos monedas canadienses de 100$ de 1976 y 1977, de 16.96 gr en oro de 0.917, lo que es decir, media onza de oro puro (15,55 gramos).
> Ambas están en estuches originales de la Royal Canadian Mint con los certificados correspondientes.
> Precio a Spot, 543€ (gastos de envío incluídos)
> ...




Por lo que veo en las fotos, la moneda de arriba es la versión que tiene el *borde punteado* y por tanto es una moneda de 13.34g en oro bajo de 14K (585/1000) osea 1/4 de onza de oro. (KM# 115)

Existe una versión de esta moneda de 16.96 gr en oro de 0.917 que es la que tiene el borde sin puntear. (KM# 116)

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (23 Oct 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Por lo que veo en las fotos, la moneda de arriba es la versión que tiene el *borde punteado* y por tanto es una moneda de 13.34g en oro bajo de 14K (585/1000) osea 1/4 de onza de oro. (KM# 115)
> 
> Existe una versión de esta moneda de 16.96 gr en oro de 0.917 que es la que tiene el borde sin puntear. (KM# 116)
> 
> Saludos.



En efecto existe un error en la imágen que se colgó, que no corresponde a la moneda de la descripción.
No obstante, y aunque el comprador ya ha sido debidamente avisado del error, aquí está la imágen que debería haberse publicado:


----------



## rujtt (23 Oct 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

Libertad de Mexico: 18 euros unidad.

Arca de noe: 18 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## MIP (23 Oct 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Año de las Libertad? Gracias.


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Oct 2017)

¿Alguien vende onzas de plata en Valencia?


----------



## mundofila (30 Oct 2017)

Hola 
Pongo a la venta este lote de 5 "monedas" de Mexico que suman en total 37 onzas de plata pura, unos 1150 gramos.
Entrecomillo lo de monedas porque a pesar de su apariencia y a haber sido emitidas por la ceca de Mexco, realmente se trata de medallas.
Originalmente debían venir en un estuche de metacrilato, el cual ha desaparecido, y las piezas presentan golpecillos en el canto que se pueden apreciar en la imágen (no las han tratado con demasiado cuidado)
Hay una pieza de 20 onzas (110 mm), 10 onzas (90 mm), 5 onzas (65 mm), y 2 piezas de onza (40mm).
Precio (envio incluído) : 550€

VENDIDAS


----------



## Kruger (31 Oct 2017)

Hola,
Vendo coleccion completa Canguros (Kangaroo) de plata, 25 onzas de plata .999 en blister, emitidas por la Royal Australian Mint (RAM), desde el primer año de emision al 2017.
Años 1993-2017
1225€, envio certificado incluido.
Interesados por MP.


----------



## Scouser (31 Oct 2017)

*En venta*
_Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado_

Pandas
5 x 2016 - 24€

Koala
2009 - 29€ (cápsula genérica)
2015 - 22€
2014 - 23€

Kookaburra
1993 - 31€ Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
1996 - 33€ Cápsula original cuadrada (muy buena)
1999 - 29€ (roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
2003 - 30€ (Moneda excelente - cápsula original con algún roce)
2014 - 23€

Eagle USA
1 x 1987 - 18€ (regular)
1 x 2000 - 18€ (alguna rayita)
1 x 2011 - 22€
1 x 2012 - 22€

Canada Maple
1989 - 19€ - regular
2001 - Serpiente Privy - 31€ (en plástico original)

Canada - aves
Red tailed hawk (x2) - 23€

Mexico Libertad
1979 Balanza - 19€
1982 - 22€
1983 - 22€
1984 - 22€
1985 - 21€
1986 - 21€
1990 - 18€ - un corte en el reverso
1992 - 18€ - un corte en el reverso
1992 - 18€ - regular
1992 - 18€ - regular
2009 - 18€ - roces
2010 - 23€
2011 - 18€ - roces
2011 - 24€
2013 - 22€
2015 - 21€

Britannia
2010 - 30€ (impecable en blister original)
2011 - 25€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 24€
2016 (x3) - 22€

UK Lunar
Mono - 23€
Gallo - 23€

Lunar II
2017 - Gallo (1/2oz) - 13€

Somaliland
2012 - 28€
2013 - 28€


----------



## rujtt (1 Nov 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza: 

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 18 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 18 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 22 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## pep007 (1 Nov 2017)

Vendo filarmonicas a 17€. Libertades mexicanas (pocas) a 18€.

TODO RESERVADO.


----------



## Cakau (2 Nov 2017)

En venta 3 soberanos de oro a 265€ unidad. Entrega en mano en Valencia o envío a elección del comprador.

VENDIDOS


----------



## Macbeth (2 Nov 2017)

*Palau - Treasures of the World y Africa Silver Ounce*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- Palau 5$ 2012 - Treasures of the World - Topaz - *65 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2013 - Treasures of the World - Amethyst - *65 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2011 - Treasures of the World - Ruby - *65 euros*
*Precio comprando las 3 monedas, 180 euros*​


Spoiler












- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *70 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *72 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## Villalta (3 Nov 2017)

Hola,
vendo tres tubos de Búhos atenienses a 345 euros el tubo envío incluido.
También tengo a la venta:
4 Onzas Chiwoo Cheongang de Corea del Sur 2017 a 27 euros cada una.
3 elefantes de Somalia 2013 a 22,5 euros cada uno.
5 elefantes de Somalia 2014 a 21,5 euros cada uno.
Saludos!


----------



## Bullion (5 Nov 2017)

Vendo:

- 10 x American Eagle 2011 encapsuladas 185 euros




























Alguna un poco sobada como puede verse.

En mano en Madrid o envío por Correos. Las tarifas en su web me salen que 350 gramos son 4 euros certificadas y 12 euros con el valor declarado, a elección del comprador.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## josé de madrid (6 Nov 2017)

Venta en Madrid:

- 2 tubos de *Filarmónicas a 17 €* / onza

*vendidas*


----------



## coque42 (7 Nov 2017)

Estoy interesado en comprar 1 onza de oro en Madrid a spot. Pago en bitcoin.


----------



## Mark_bcn (8 Nov 2017)

Serie completa cuba de 4 piezas , 3 de 20 pesos plata y 1 100 pesos oro. serie muy limitada y dificil de conseguir a este precio . con certificado de garantia y estuche original. 
Precio 420
Pongo enlace. 
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Cuba 20 pesos y 100 pesos oro
El precio esta por debajo de spot 12 gr oro y 80 gr plata.

Vendo plata a spot Estuche monedas olimpiadas completos.


----------



## Bullion (8 Nov 2017)

Bullion dijo:


> Vendo:
> 
> - 10 x American Eagle 2011 encapsuladas 185 euros
> 
> ...



Las rebajo a 175 euros.


----------



## rujtt (10 Nov 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 18 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 18 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 22 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Bullion (10 Nov 2017)

Baalbek dijo:


> Se venden la siguientes monedas en perfecto estado:
> 
> Lunar II 2010 Tigre: 64e
> 
> ...




Te había respondido y me acabo de dar cuenta de que no me envía mensajes privados. Se ve que no he escrito suficientes tontadas en Guardería como para que me deje. Envíame alguna forma de contacto alternativa para poder quedar.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (11 Nov 2017)

Buenos días,

tengo disponibles 3 estuches OLIMPYCS MOSCOW 1980, el contenido es el siguiente:

Colección compuesta por 3 monedas de 10 rublos, peso 33,30 gramos de plata 900 milesimas (cada una) 
y 2 monedas de 5 rublos, peso 16,67 gramos de plata 900 milésimas (cada una). 

Osea 119.916 gr de plata puta, osea casi 4 Oz cada estuche.

El precio es de 70 euros por cada estuche. 

Si se compran los 3 estuches el precio es de 68€ por estuche. 

Además tengo:

3 monedas Australian Stock Horse 2017 - 34
2 monedas Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda - 22
2 monedas The Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon of Wales", 2 oz Plata - 40

Podría ser entrega en Madrid o envío por correo certificado sumando el coste. 

Un saludo


----------



## Pelopo (12 Nov 2017)

Vendo cartucho fnmt 100 pesetas 1966 franco 
225 euros (25monedas)


Envío asegurado incluido. 

Fotos por privado


----------



## Petisas (12 Nov 2017)

Tubo american eagles 2011 360€ ??? esto en argentina sale 10 veces más


----------



## alvono (15 Nov 2017)

*Oro*

Vendo monedas de oro:

- Maple Leaf 1 oz (2 unidades disponibles, precio spot)
- Islas Cook 1/2 oz (1 unidad disponible, precio spot)
- Krugerrand 1 oz (precio negociable según cantidad).

Trato en mano en la zona de *Valencia/Castellón*. También estaré en *Madrid* a finales de mes y podríamos hacerlo allí con precio cerrado o no (pero con pago de señal).

Todo vendido


----------



## Bullion (15 Nov 2017)

Bullion dijo:


> Vendo:
> 
> - 10 x American Eagle 2011 encapsuladas 185 euros
> 
> ...




Vendidas.
.


----------



## dragunov (16 Nov 2017)

Actualizo nuevamente rebajándolas 300€

Vendo onzas de plata, encapsuladas y con el precinto intacto.

x100 Kookaburra 2016: 1900€ todas juntas


Trato en mano en Madrid, Granada o Valdepeñas (me muevo por estas tres localidades a menudo).


----------



## asqueado (16 Nov 2017)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda














*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*

contacto MP


----------



## Baalbek (16 Nov 2017)

Se venden la siguientes monedas en perfecto estado:

Lunar II 2010 Tigre: 64e

China Panda 2010: 38e

China Panda 2013: 33e

Ruanda Búffalo 2015: 32e

Ruanda Hipopótamo 2017: 25e

Somaliland Tigre 2010: 29e

Somaliland Conejo 2011: 30e

Somaliland Serpiente 2013: 29e

Elefante Somalia 2016 y 2015: 25e

Tuvalu SPIDERMAN Marvel 2017: 26,50e

Se acepta pago limitado en Bitcoin o Eth para monedas de plata


Kookaburra Año 2007 de 1kg!, es cápsula original: 670e, o 680e con envío certificado incluído. - *10e*
Muy bonito diseño de 2007: 17.314 unidades en todo el Mundo.

*SOBERANO Reina Victoria a 295e

ISABELINA 100 REALES Madrid ORO 1862: 305e* (vendida)

*Alfonsina Oro en Ebc/Ebc - de 1880 con las 2 estrellas visibles por supuesto, a 289e. * 

*5 ONZAS PLATA PURA CASA DE SEGOVIA FELIPE II:* 140e 



















OFERTA DE 5 monedas sc de 100ptas plata a 8e la unidad.

15 unidades 100ptas plata a 7,40e la unidad. 15,20 grs de plata pura cada unidad.


----------



## muhammad_ali (16 Nov 2017)

Compro lotes de 100ptas de Franco en Valencia, pago 7€ por moneda. 
Gracias


----------



## Pelopo (17 Nov 2017)

Vendo:

cartucho fnmt 100 pesetas 1966 franco 
225 euros (25monedas) 2cartuchos x430€
Envío asegurado incluido.







AÑADO:
Tubo de filarmonicas 2013 20 x 1 onza 350 euros 
envio asegurado incluido. las onzas que se envian son las de las fotos por supuesto, para los que me habeis preguntado.


----------



## conde84 (18 Nov 2017)

A LA VENTA:

-Australian Stock Horse 2013 (sin certificado) - 50 €
-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 35 €


-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 64 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 30 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 30 €


-Ruanda 2014 ''Impala'' en capsula - 25 € 
-Ruanda 2016 ''Suricatas'' en plastico original -26 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 50 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 39 €


-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 45 €


-Britannia 2008 - 35 €
-Britannia 2010 - 29 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 2010 ''San Jorge matando a dragon'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 27€ (pequeñas manchas de leche en una cara)


- 1 Grivna ucraniano 2014 ''Arcangel Miguel'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 29 €


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com

Envios segun tarifas de correos


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Nov 2017)

Vendo mi colección de monedas con meteoritos. Está formada por las siguientes piezas:


Nantan meteorite 2006	Palau, 5$
Brenham pallasite meteorite 2007	Cook Islands, 5$
Pultusk meteorite $5	2008	Cook Islands, 5$
Mars meteorite 400th anniversary 2009	Cook Islands, 5$
Year of Astronomy meteorite 2009	Australia, 5$
HAH 280 meteorite $5	2010	Cook Islands, 5$
Muonionalusta iron meteorite $5	2011	Cook Islands, 5$
Seymchan metorite $5	2012	Cook Islands, 5$
Cheliabinsk meteorite $5	2013	Cook Islands, 5$
Canyon Diablo meteor crater	2014	Niue Island, 1$
Moldavite impact meteorite 2014	Cook Islands, 5$
Chondrite impact meteorite NWA 4037 2015	Cook Islands, 5$
NWA 5000 Lunar meteorite 2015	Niue Island, 1$
NWA 8609 lunar meteorite 2015	Niue Island, 1$
Campo del Cielo 1576 meteor crater 2015	Niue Island, 1$
Wolfe Creek meteor crater 2015	Niue Island, 1$
Crater Popigai meteor 2016	Niue Island, 1$

Todas ellas encapsuladas y con sus certificados.
No se venden piezas sueltas.
Entrega en mano en Madrid.
Ofertas por MP


----------



## MIP (20 Nov 2017)

*4 x 1oz Britannia 2014 - 21e* 



Spoiler


















*1 x 1oz Panda Chino 2014 Coloreado - 50e*



Spoiler


















Todas en excelente estado. Los precios incluyen cápsula, pero no envío. 

Entrego en mano en Madrid y la semana del puente de Diciembre ando por Bilbao.


----------



## rujtt (21 Nov 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 18 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 18 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 22 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Pelopo (21 Nov 2017)

Vendo:

cartucho fnmt 100 pesetas 1966 franco 
225 euros (25monedas) 2cartuchos x430€
Envío asegurado incluido.



-Serie Tokelau: las 4 monedas encapsuladas y en perfecto estado:
Atun 2014
tiburon 2015
pez vela 2016
barracuda 2017
La serie completa (4 monedas 95 euros)

pez vela tokelau 2016 --- 21€


----------



## hecof (22 Nov 2017)

Hola 
Vendo un par de monedas de oro: 

50 Pesos Mexicanos 1947, peso total 41,66 gr, oro fino 37.5 gr 
Solo venta en mano en la zona de Valencia-Castellón; precio spot.


----------



## pedro.rgo (23 Nov 2017)

Hola, vendo monedas de plata de 1 onza, todas en perfecto estado y encapsuladas.

10 x Arca de Noe año 2012 a 17,50€/u
1 x Serie Lunar II año de la serpiente (2013) a 25€ (Reservado)
1 x Serie Lunar II año del dragón (2012) a 28€
1 x Serie Lunar II año del dragón COLOREADO a 29€
1 x Serie Lunar II año del conejo (2011) a 26€ (Reservado)

Trato en mano en la zona del Vallès Occidental.


----------



## browndy (26 Nov 2017)

*mejores empresas para comprar oro y plata*

Compra de oro - CIODE y Inicio - Sempsa JP
Estas empresas están totalmente calificada para la venta de oro y plata, manejan los mejores precios en el mercado, poseen un servicio de entrega totalmente seguro y puntual se las recomiendo de verdad.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 20:32 ----------

invierte de manera segura comprando oro y plata en Compra de oro - CIODE y Inicio - Sempsa JP mantienen los mejores precios del mercado.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 20:33 ----------

invierte de manera segura comprando oro y plata en Compra de oro - CIODE y http://www.sempsajp.com/ mantienen los mejores precios del mercado.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 20:34 ----------

invierte de manera segura comprando oro y plata en http://www.ciode.net/ y http://www.sempsajp.com/ mantienen los mejores precios del mercado.


----------



## dragunov (27 Nov 2017)

Vendo:

x100 Kookaburra 2016 encapsuladas: 18,50€ unidad

Trato en mano en Madrid, Granada o Valdepeñas


----------



## andreu (28 Nov 2017)

Vendo serie completa monedas bullion panda 1 oz plata desde el año 1989 al 2016, ambos inclusive.







Se vende la serie entera comprada en numismaticos españoles, alemanes. 

*Edito con esta información *
Para dar un poco de luz, por alguna pregunta de foreros. Considero que a todos nos conviene tener presente:

Tiradas de monedas, acuñadas por año, de panda BU de plata 

1989 - 255.000 
1990 - 200.000
1991 - 100.000
1992 - 100.000
1993 - 120.000
1994 - 100.000
1995 - 168.000
1996 - 100.000
1997 - 250.000
1998 - 250.000
1999 - desconocido
2000 - desconocido
2001 - 500.000
2001 D - desconocido
2002 - 500.000
2003 - 600.000
2004 - 600.000
2005 - 600.000
2006 - 600.000
2007 - 600.000
2008 - 600.000
2009 - 600.000
2010 - 600.000
2011 - 6.000.000
2012 - 8.000.000
2013 - 8.000.000
2014 - 8.000.000
2015 - 8.000.000
2016 - 8.000.000


Interesados mensajes por privado para forma entrega - Sin seguro no me responsabilizo del envío , si este se precisa - , precio y resto de temas- vivo en Madrid - conversar por privado.

He realizado compraventas satisfactorias hace años en estas páginas.


----------



## inver999 (29 Nov 2017)

Solo por hoy Vendo de 1 a 6 Krugerrands (1 Onza oro puro, peso 34,98g) a precio spot (ahora 1092€).

Si quereis mas de 6 Krugerrands, preguntar.
Cualquier duda o informacion MP.


----------



## rujtt (29 Nov 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 17,50 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 17,50 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 22 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## nicklessss (1 Dic 2017)

Vendo:

Soberanos a 260€ (5 unidades) VENDIDOS
20 Pesos México a 525€ (2 unidades)VENDIDOS
20 Dólares Liberty a 1100€ (1 unidad)

NOTA IMPORTANTE: Todas las piezas han sido revisadas en balanza hidrostática de joyería. 

Preguntas y fotos por privado.


----------



## conde84 (2 Dic 2017)

(actiualizacion de precios y stock)

*A LA VENTA:*

-Canguro 1993 - 33 €
-Canguro 1994 - 33 €
-Canguro 2001 - 42 €
-Canguro 2002 - 42 €
-Canguro 2003 - 42 €
-Canguro 2004 - 42 €
-Canguro 2006 - 42 €


-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 30 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 30 €


-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 35 €


-Ruanda 2014 ''Impala'' en capsula - 25 € 
-Ruanda 2016 ''Suricatas'' en plastico original -26 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 50 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 39 €


-Somaliland year of the tiger 2010 - 29 €
-Somaliland year of the dragon 2012 - 25 €
-Somaliland year of the snake 2013 - 25 €
-Somaliland year of the horse 2014 - 25 €
-Somaliland year of the sheep 2015 - 25 €
-Somaliland year of the monkey 2016 - 25 €


-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 29 €

-Panda 2013 - 29 €

-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 45 €

-Britannia 1998 - 26 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 35 €
-Britannia 2010 - 29 €

-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 2010 ''San Jorge matando a dragon'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 27€ (pequeñas manchas de leche en una cara)

-3 Rublos Rusia 1992 ''Academia de la ciencia, Leningrado'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 29 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Futbol'' (con certificado) 34,8 g plata 900 proof- 29 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 29 €


- 1 Grivna ucraniano 2014 ''Arcangel Miguel'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 29 €


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com

Envios segun tarifas de correos


----------



## coque42 (2 Dic 2017)

Vendo 2000 euros en bitcoin en mano en Madrid. Capturas y demás por mp.
Precio de mercado en el momento de la transacción.


----------



## rujtt (3 Dic 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 16 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 16 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 21 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Pelopo (3 Dic 2017)

Vendo:

cartucho fnmt 100 pesetas 1966 franco 
225 euros (25monedas) 2cartuchos x430€
Envío asegurado incluido.







Egyptian relic series "king Tut" 2016 5 oz ---- 112€







-Serie Tokelau: las 4 monedas encapsuladas y en perfecto estado:
Atun 2014
tiburon 2015
pez vela 2016
barracuda 2017
La serie completa (4 monedas 90 euros)

-pez vela tokelau 2016 --- 19.50€

-Koala 1 oz 2011 --------- 22.5€

-American eagles varios años encapsulada o en tubo ---18 € unidad.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (4 Dic 2017)

ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> tengo disponibles 3 estuches OLIMPYCS MOSCOW 1980, el contenido es el siguiente:
> 
> ...



siguen en venta


----------



## muhammad_ali (5 Dic 2017)

Hola, busco lotes de monedas de 100ptas a precio spot en Valencia.
Gracias


----------



## hecof (5 Dic 2017)

Hola Vendo un par de monedas de oro: 50 Pesos Mexicanos 1947, oro fino 37.5 gr Solo venta en mano en la zona de Valencia-Castellón; precio spot +1 Interesados enviadme un MP


----------



## Scouser (8 Dic 2017)

En venta
Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado

Pandas
2 x 2017 - 45€ (los dos)

Koala
2009 - 29€ (cápsula genérica)
2015 - 22€

Kookaburra
1993 - 31€ Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente)
1996 - 33€ Cápsula original cuadrada (muy buena)

Canada Maple
1989 - 19€ 
2001 - Serpiente Privy - 30€ (en plástico original)

Canada - aves
Red tailed hawk (x2) - 22€

Mexico Libertad
2011 - 23€
2013 - 21€
2015 - 21€

Britannia
2010 - 29€ (impecable en blister original)
2011 - 25€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2016 (x3) - 22€

UK Lunar
Mono - 23€
Gallo - 23€

Lunar II
2 x 2014 - Caballo - 29€
2017 - Gallo (1/2oz) - 13€

Somaliland
2012 - 28€
2013 - 28€


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Dic 2017)

1/2 onza

1x 1/2 Lunar II Dragon 2012 - *16 euros*.
1x 1/2 Lunar II caballo 2014 - *15 euros*.
1x 1/2 Lunar II cabra 2015 - *15 euros*.
1x 1/2 Lunar II mono 2016 - *15 euros*.


1 onza

1x Britannia 2013 - *25 euros*.
1x Britannia 2012 - *25 euros*.
1x Kookaburra 2013 - *27 euros*.
1x Lunar Uk 2014 - *27 euros*.
1x Koala 2013 - *29 euros*.
1x Koala 2014 - *25 euros*.
1x Panda 2013 - *30 euros*.

1x Canguro 2011 Australia - *40 euros*

1x Canguro 2012 Australia - *45 euros*

1x Joy World Jesus Maria 2014 - *25 euros*.

1x Bielorrusia bison 2012 - *45 euros* (certificado-5.000 unidades-ojos circonita).

1x Palau Sagrada Familia 2013 - *55 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Palau Plaza Toros Ventas 2014 - *40 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Palau Jardines de Babilonia 2013 - *30 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Palau Mausoleo Halicarnaso 2013 - *35 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Palau Coloso de Rodas 2013 - *40 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Palau Guerreros Xian 2013 - *45 euros* (plata 0,925-peso 20 gr.-certificado-2.500 unidades).

1x Tokelau serpiente 2013 - *48 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Tokelau 2014 caballo bullion – *35 euros*.

1x 25 euros Austria 2015 Cosmos plata niobio - *90 euros* (certificado-estuche-65.000 unidades).

1x Congo hipopótamo 2013 - *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Gabon baby elefante 2013 – *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).



Todas las monedas en perfecto estado.
Madrid posibilidad de entrega en mano.
Precios fijos.
Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador (desde 3,65 euros, envio certificado, opción de seguro a cargo del comprador -2 euros por cada fracción de 50 euros-).


----------



## rojiblanco (8 Dic 2017)

.....Continuación.

1x Congo bebes leon 2012 – *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Ghana elefantes 2013 – *55 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Gabón león 2013 - *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Congo rinoceronte 2012 - *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1x Tokelau cocodrilo 2013 - *50 euros* (certificado-2.000 unidades-antique finish).

1X 3 onzas Congo 2013 Rinoceronte - *110 euros* (certificado-500 unidades-antique finish).

1x Niue Island 2013 fox babies - *50 euros* (certificado-caja-1.000 unidades-antique finish-ojos swarovski).


Todas las monedas en perfecto estado.
Madrid posibilidad de entrega en mano.
Precios fijos.
Gastos de envio a cargo del comprador (desde 3,65 euros, envio certificado, opción de seguro a cargo del comprador -2 euros por cada fracción de 50 euros-).


----------



## rujtt (8 Dic 2017)

Se venden monedas de plata de una onza:

1 x Libertad de Mexico 2009: 16 euros unidad.

10 x Arca de Noe 2013: 16 euros unidad.

1 x Antilope wildlife series 2013: 21 euros unidad.

Minimo 10 unidades, trato en Madrid. Interesados por privado.


----------



## Au79 (9 Dic 2017)

Vendo

1x onza panda plata año 1989 proof ---- 150 euros Tirada 25.000

1x onza panda plata año 1990 proof ---- 150 euros Tirada 20.000 

Precio por las 2 juntas----- 250 euros

Trato preferible en mano en Cáceres o Sevilla.

Cualquier duda por privado.



Las rayas que se ven son de la cápsula.


----------



## silvermarketing (14 Dic 2017)

Me gusta de cuantos quilates es? puedes mostrar el certificado gracias


----------



## Merlin (17 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta para la gente que sepa: Que el precio del oro de inversión suba o baje ¿Tiene alguna repercusión en el precio del oro para uso industrial?


----------



## MIP (18 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Una pregunta para la gente que sepa: Que el precio del oro de inversión suba o baje ¿Tiene alguna repercusión en el precio del oro para uso industrial?



No, en principio el precio es exactamente el mismo, salvo que haya algún requerimiento especial en cuanto a la pureza o a algún tratamiento adicional que tenga que recibir el oro a entregar, los cuales lógicamente podrían encarecer el precio.


----------



## Disminuido (18 Dic 2017)

yo tengo la de 2,5 pesetas esa que solo hecharon 1000 unidades

Moneda 2 Peseta y Media 1953 *19-68 Madrid | Numismática española


----------



## currigrino (18 Dic 2017)

En Madrid o Valencia, en mano.

Ofertas por privado.








ACTUALIZACIÓN Double eagle reservada

2ª Actualización Todas reservadas


----------



## dragunov (19 Dic 2017)

x100 Kookaburra 2016

Si alguien está interesado en comprar las 100 las dejo en 17€

Hoy y mañana estoy por Madrid para trato en mano


----------



## Baalbek (20 Dic 2017)

Se venden envases para Monedas: 

Un estupendo regalo u autoregalo para éstas navidades.

Un lugar donde tener una moneda a mano, apartada y localizable:







http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_9828302img20171003121355.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_9828303img20170525144323-1.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_9828305img20170905164331.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_9828306img20171003121107.jpg







Más modelos y filosofia de fabricación por privado!

Un saludo!!


----------



## nicklessss (20 Dic 2017)

Baalbek dijo:


> Se venden envases para Monedas:
> 
> Un estupendo regalo u autoregalo para éstas navidades.
> 
> ...



¿Hoy es 28 de Diciembre????


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Dic 2017)

No, es una idea que aporta baalbek para que quien desee, pueda camuflar sus onzas de manera discreta y a la vista de todos, algo que aunque parezca mentira suele funcionar muy bien.


----------



## Pelopo (20 Dic 2017)

pues voy a necesitar uno tamaño barril de cerveza )

Ofrezco monedas de 100 pesetas de franco
solo hasta sabado por la mañana
detalles por privado


----------



## Mark_bcn (20 Dic 2017)

Serie completa cuba de 4 piezas , 3 de 20 pesos plata y 1 100 pesos oro. serie muy limitada y dificil de conseguir a este precio . con certificado de garantia y estuche original. 
Precio 420
Pongo enlace. 
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Cuba 20 pesos y 100 pesos oro
El precio esta por debajo de spot 12 gr oro y 80 gr plata.

Vendo plata a spot Estuche monedas olimpiadas completos.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Dic 2017)

josegovilla dijo:


> hola tengo algunos billetes de una peseta, de dos, y de 5 pesetas de 25 y de 50 varias de cada cifra alguien me puede decir que precio tendrían esto billetes un saludo.



Hola, 
De qué años son los billetes? Estados de conservación? 
Si lo prefieres envíame un privado con tu email y así no entorpecemos el hilo de compra y venta de oro y plata, que desde esos botes vacíos de nocilla con tapas de animales, esto parece el mercadillo de un gualtrapa.


----------



## fran69 (21 Dic 2017)

Dragunov, tienes privado.


----------



## dragunov (24 Dic 2017)

Actualizo:

x80 kookaburra 2016 por 17€ unidad, trato en mano en Valdepeñas o envío por correo previa transferencia.

Mantengo este precio durante estas navidades


----------



## nicklessss (27 Dic 2017)

Vendo moneda de 20 Dólares Liberty a 1100€

IMPORTANTE: Las pieza ha sido revisada en balanza hidrostática de joyería.

Preguntas y fotos por privado


----------



## Pintxen (27 Dic 2017)

Tienes un privado


----------



## nicklessss (28 Dic 2017)

Vendo la siguiente moneda:

Maple Leaf de 100kg oro 24 quilates sin circular, a spot.

Trato exclusivamente "en mano" en Madrid. Precio válido sólo durante el día de hoy. Regalo funda de plástico.

Nota: No acepto cambios y menos por plata.


----------



## Sonny (28 Dic 2017)

nicklessss dijo:


> Vendo la siguiente moneda:
> 
> Maple Leaf de 100kg oro 24 quilates sin circular, a spot.
> 
> ...



Si se tratara de un tubo, bueno, pero por una sola moneda ni me molesto.


----------



## nicklessss (28 Dic 2017)

​


Sonny dijo:


> Si se tratara de un tubo, bueno, pero por una sola moneda ni me molesto.



Dejad de ensuciar el hilo, coño!


----------



## Pelopo (28 Dic 2017)

nicklessss dijo:


> Vendo la siguiente moneda:
> 
> Maple Leaf de 100kg oro 24 quilates sin circular, a spot.
> 
> ...



una pena que no aceptes plata.....
te iba a ofertar un cambio ... 527272 pacos por la moneda 
7988 kilitos de fino, en fin lo dicho una pena.


----------



## nicklessss (28 Dic 2017)

Pelopo dijo:


> una pena que no aceptes plata.....
> te iba a ofertar un cambio ... 527272 pacos por la moneda
> 7988 kilitos de fino, en fin lo dicho una pena.



Vale, venga, pero con la condición de que los llevemos antes a un numismático amigo mío para que los revise en la balanza hidrostática, que ya me colaste una vez uno sospechoso.


----------



## nicklessss (2 Ene 2018)

Vendo moneda de 20 Dólares Liberty a 1100€

IMPORTANTE: Las pieza ha sido revisada en balanza hidrostática de joyería.

Preguntas y fotos por privado


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Ene 2018)

Vendo paladio: onzas (Maple, Cook Islands, Ballerinas) y lingotes (Pamp, Heraeus) de onza y de 100g. Spot + 15%


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (3 Ene 2018)

Invertir en metales preciosos es MUY sencillo Una forma muy simple Y SEGURA de invertir en metales es a través de los ETF o Exchange Traded Fund son fondos de inversión que se cotizan en la Bolsa de Valores. recuerden que El oro y la plata son activos que cuando se poseen, su valor no puede ser borrado de un plumazo como sí ocurre con otros activos financieros. Justo por eso constituyen un excelente refugio financiero.


----------



## Tony 999 (3 Ene 2018)

Muy buenas!!

Vendo Lingotes de Plata de 1Kg con certificado

Interesados por privado por favor
Barcelona y Zaragoza posibilidad de entrega en mano
Saludos!


----------



## MIP (5 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> Invertir en metales preciosos es MUY sencillo Una forma muy simple Y SEGURA de invertir en metales es a través de los ETF o Exchange Traded Fund son fondos de inversión que se cotizan en la Bolsa de Valores. recuerden que El oro y la plata son activos que cuando se poseen, su valor no puede ser borrado de un plumazo como sí ocurre con otros activos financieros. Justo por eso constituyen un excelente refugio financiero.



¿Sabías que los ETFs que mencionas tienen 1 onza por cada 100 que cotizan? Son una forma muy sencilla de quedarte sin dinero porque, al contrario que el metal físico, ellos sí que pueden ver borrado su valor de un plumazo.


----------



## Johnw (6 Ene 2018)

El oro y la plata siempre serán buenos a la hora de una inversión, la compra y venta son pilar fundamental en la economía de cada país, incluso ya estos metales se están asociando con nuevas criptomonedas y así el mercado y el futuro económico está creciendo cada vez más.


----------



## Scouser (6 Ene 2018)

*En venta*
Lunar II 2017 Gallo de 5oz.
Ligeros golples en la cápsula
99€ más gastos


----------



## asqueado (6 Ene 2018)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda














*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*

contacto MP


----------



## SebasG (6 Ene 2018)

Hay inversiones que destacan sobre otras y que se repiten en el tiempo, la inversión en oro y plata y metales preciosos en general es una de ellas. La fiebre por el oro no es nueva, es más ni siquiera es de este siglo. Sólo hay que pensar en cómo los conquistadores españoles sucumbieron en su búsqueda de El Dorado.


----------



## chiustbarg (7 Ene 2018)

El oro y la plata físicos, cuyo precio es mucho más estable, y siempre serán dinero contante y sonante en su mano. Es mejor invertir en ellos!


----------



## Atanor (7 Ene 2018)

Por favor, tratemos de no desvirtuar este hilo y dejarlo para lo que es: la *compra-venta de oro y plata*.

Para hablar de la evolución del precio de los metales, de criptos, etf´s y demás hay otros hilos.

Saludos y buen año!


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (9 Ene 2018)

hola buenas noches, yo soy un interesado inversionista de oro, pero ahora quiero incursionar en la plata alguna recomendación de en que pagina ingresar para la compra de este metal ???


----------



## conde84 (9 Ene 2018)

Aqui esta entrando mucho troll ultimamente o algo raro pasa porque no es normal, casi todos con fecha de registro del 2018 ademas.


----------



## Arraez (11 Ene 2018)

Compro onzas de plata en buen estado, precio inferior a el andorrano. Valencia o alrededores. Privado por favor.


----------



## Sam2528 (11 Ene 2018)

hola alguien me explica o me linkea donde puedo saber las reglas para publicar un producto a la venta?


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (12 Ene 2018)

En ven ta en Madrid o envio por correo certificado según tarifas:

3 monedas Australian Stock Horse 2017 - 34
2 monedas Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda - 22
2 monedas The Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon of Wales", 2 oz Plata - 40


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (13 Ene 2018)

para mi especular es una respuesta a la desesperación, y a la poca capacidad pensante de una persona. no puedes resolver tus problemas a costa del dinero de los demás aprovechando determinada situación financiera, especular es de personas poco inteligente y con mucha mala intención


----------



## pintoranonimo (13 Ene 2018)

¿Se puede intercambiar bitcoin por plata?


----------



## iaGulin (13 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> para mi especular es una respuesta a la desesperación, y a la poca capacidad pensante de una persona. no puedes resolver tus problemas a costa del dinero de los demás aprovechando determinada situación financiera, especular es de personas poco inteligente y con mucha mala intención



Un pintxo de tortilla para el caballero!


----------



## kitiara25 (14 Ene 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> Aqui esta entrando mucho troll ultimamente o algo raro pasa porque no es normal, casi todos con fecha de registro del 2018 ademas.



+1

La verdad es que mi lista de ignorados ha crecido mucho este año.


----------



## Pintxen (14 Ene 2018)

pintoranonimo dijo:


> ¿Se puede intercambiar bitcoin por plata?



Pintoranonimo, se pueden cambiar bitcoins por cualquier cosa, siempre que el comprador y vendedor lleguen a un acuerdo, plata, oro, billetes de papel, etc.
De todas formas yo entiendo que este hilo es exclusivamente para la compra-venta.
Lo correcto sería algo así:
"Compro Bicoins a cambio de plata en spot"


----------



## elias2 (15 Ene 2018)

Buenas
Vendo lote de Maple Leaf de plata a 16 euros onza.
Trato en mano en Zaragoza o Barcelona o envio a cuenta del comprador.
RESERVADAS


----------



## Pintxen (16 Ene 2018)

Buenas. Me gustaría comprar alguna moneda de oro, a poder ser Soberano, francos, etc...
Zona Navarra o Gipuzkoa.


----------



## jonimm (17 Ene 2018)

elias2 dijo:


> Buenas
> Vendo lote de Maple Leaf de plata a 16 euros onza.
> Trato en mano en Zaragoza o Barcelona o envio a cuenta del comprador.



Hola cuantas tienes? De que año?


----------



## pedro.rgo (17 Ene 2018)

Hola, vendo estas monedas:

- 1/2 soberano de oro del año 1878 al precio de 130 €
- kangaroo at sunset (1 onza de plata australiana) del año 2010. Precio de 35 €.

Entrega en mano en Barcelona o Vallès Occidental.


----------



## elias2 (20 Ene 2018)

Buenas
Vendo lote de Filarmonicas de plata a 17euros onza.
Trato en mano en Zaragoza preferentemente o Barcelona o envio a cuenta del comprador.
RESERVADAS


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2018)

*A LA VENTA:*

-Canguro 1993 - 33 €
-Canguro 1994 - 33 €
-Canguro 2001 - 42 €
-Canguro 2002 - 42 €
-Canguro 2003 - 42 €
-Canguro 2004 - 42 €
-Canguro 2006 - 42 €


-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 59 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 30 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 30 €


-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 35 €


-Ruanda 2014 ''Impala'' en capsula - 25 € 
-Ruanda 2016 ''Suricatas'' en plastico original -26 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 50 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 39 €


-Somaliland year of the tiger 2010 - 29 €
-Somaliland year of the dragon 2012 - 26 €
-Somaliland year of the snake 2013 - 26 €
-Somaliland year of the horse 2014 - 26 €
-Somaliland year of the sheep 2015 - 25 €
-Somaliland year of the monkey 2016 - 25 €


-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 29 €

-Panda 2013 - 32 €

-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 45 €

-Britannia 1998 - 26 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 35 €
-Britannia 2010 - 29 €

-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €


-3 Rublos Rusia 2010 ''San Jorge matando a dragon'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 27€ (pequeñas manchas de leche en una cara)

-3 Rublos Rusia 1992 ''Academia de la ciencia, Leningrado'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 29 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Futbol'' (con certificado) 34,8 g plata 900 proof- 29 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 29 €


- 1 Grivna ucraniano 2014 ''Arcangel Miguel'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 29 €


*Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com

Envios segun tarifas de correos*


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ene 2018)

Perdonad pero soy nuevo en el foro. Si no puedo comprar por no haberlo hecho hasta ahora y tampoco por antiguedad, quedo fuera de este foro? Yo entiendo que a la hora de vender se tome en cuenta el historial de cada uno, por tema de confianza, pero para comprar no debería haber problemas, no? Transferencia y punto, el que vende se asegur sí o sí de que va a cobrar.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2018 at 09:33 ----------




Atanor dijo:


> Pintxen, eso no son reglas del foro. Son las reglas que he puesto para las monedas que YO ofrezco. Como podrás ver cada usuario lo organiza como considera y seguro que podrás realizar tratos con la mayoría.
> 
> Un saludo y bienvenido.



[/QUOTE]

Atanor, gracias por la respuesta. Me quedo más tranquilo.
Un saludo


----------



## Macbeth (21 Ene 2018)

*Monedas en venta*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- Palau 5$ 2012 - Treasures of the World - Topaz - *60 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2013 - Treasures of the World - Amethyst - *60 euros*
- Palau 5$ 2011 - Treasures of the World - Ruby - *60 euros*
*Precio comprando las 3 monedas, 165 euros*​


Spoiler












- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *65 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *65 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## Baalbek (24 Ene 2018)

Moneda de 5 oz México 2009 versión satín en cápsula: 125e 

- Libertad México 2017 1 onza: 21e (novedad:tirada más reducida en 2017)

- Pack de 7 Elefante Somalia 2015, 1 Elefante Somalia 2016, 1 Elefante Somalia 2017 y Elefante Somalia 2018 a 19,90e cada uno: 199e en total.

- Elefante Somalia 2014: 22e

3 monedas de la colección The Afrikan Monkey: 

- 10 Dollar 1998 1 oz 999
- 10 Dollar 1999 1 oz 999
- 10 Dollar 2001 1 oz 999

69e cada una. 

Para aquellos que les guste la temática espacial:

- Yemen República Árabe - 1969, FDC - 2 Riyals 1969 / Apolo 11 en La Luna / 25 gr. plata: 26e

- Yemen República Árabe - 1969, FDC - 2 Riyals 1969 / Apolo 11 en Cabo Kenedy / 25 gr. plata: 26e

Cualquier pregunta, mensaje privado, gracias!


----------



## Scouser (27 Ene 2018)

Gastos de envío a elección del comprador - certificado/asegurado

*Pandas*
5 x 2016 - 24€

*Koala*
2007 - 69€ (cápsula original)
2009 - 26€ (cápsula genérica)
2009 - 28€ (cápsula original)
2014 - 23€
2015 - 22€

*Kookaburra*
1993 - Cápsula genérica (algún roce donde la reina. La cara de la Kookaburra - excelente) - 26€
1993 - Cápsula original cuadrada (Muy buena) - 33€
1996 - Cápsula original cuadrada (algún roce en la cápsula) - 31€
2011 - 26€

*Eagle USA*
1 x 1987 - 17,50€ (regular)
1 x 2000 - 17€ (alguna rayita)

*Canada Maple*
1989 - regular - 18€
2001 - Serpiente Privy (en plástico original) - 30€

*Canada - aves*
Red tailed hawk (x2) - 23€

*Mexico (Libertad)*
1979 x 3 Balanza - 18€ 
1980 x 3 Balanza - 18€
1990 - 17,50€ - un corte en el reverso
1992 - 17,50€ - un corte en el reverso
1992 - 18€ - regular
1992 - 18€ - regular
2009 - 18€ - roces
2011 - 18€ - roces
2011 - 24€
2013 - 21€
2015 - 21€

*Britannia*
2010 - 29€ (impecable en blister original)
2011 - 25€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 24€
2016 (x3) - 22€

*UK Lunar*
Mono - 23€
Gallo - 23€

*Lunar II*
2013 - Serpiente - 31€
2017 - Gallo (1/2oz) - 13€
2017 - Gallo (5oz) Cápsula original ligeramente dañada - 98€
2017 - Gallo (5oz) - 102€

*Somaliland*
2012 - 27€
2013 - 27€


----------



## Razkin (29 Ene 2018)

Buenas,
¿alguien interesado en monedas onza plata serie africa?
Vendo lote 17 monedas. Todas en su capsula original y con su certificado. 850 euros
Son las de la imagen.
Atenderé vuestros correos





Elefante 2012. Gabon 
Gorila 2014. Congo 
Suricatas 2013. Congo
Cebras 2015. Congo
Búfalo 2015. Gabon
Jirafa 2016. Gabon 
Loro 2016. Ghana
Flamenco 2016. Ghana
Rinocerontes 2015. Congo
León 2013. Gabon
Serpiente 2013. Gabon
Guepardos 2015. Gabon
Avestruz 2014. Gabon
Africa Cultura Mursi 2014 Congo
Rinoceronte 2012. Congo
Gorila 2015. Ghana
Hipopótamos 2013. Congo


----------



## dragunov (29 Ene 2018)

Vuelvo a poner en venta las Kookaburra del 2016, aún no las he vendido porque prefiero hacerlo con todas juntas, si alguien está interesado en adquirir 100 se las dejo a 17€ unidad. Están encapsuladas e inmaculadas, puedo mandar fotos por whatsapp.

Trato en mano en Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real) o también envio por correo. 

Saludos





dragunov dijo:


> Actualizo nuevamente rebajándolas 300€
> 
> Vendo onzas de plata, encapsuladas y con el precinto intacto.
> 
> ...


----------



## hazaña (5 Feb 2018)

Actualizado


----------



## estanflacion (11 Feb 2018)

Tengo varias monedas de plata y de oro de hace 2 décadas. Quiero venderlas, porque me ocupan sitio. Dónde las podría vender mejor, ya sea comerciantes o particular? 0 en ebay?

Por ejemplo esta moneda, de 1999, con una tirada de 2000 monedas. 
2000 $350 Gold Coin A tree In Bloom Canadian Mint - £1,671 que aquí venden por 1600 libras.

Creo recordar que me costó cerca de 1000/1200 euros. Tiene 38 gramos de oro.







Y las monedas de plata del banco de España de 12 y 20 euros se pueden vender con premium, o mejor ingresarlas en el banco?


----------



## Shavi (12 Feb 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> Tengo varias monedas de plata y de oro de hace 2 décadas. Quiero venderlas, porque me ocupan sitio. Dónde las podría vender mejor, ya sea comerciantes o particular? 0 en ebay?
> 
> Por ejemplo esta moneda, de 1999, con una tirada de 2000 monedas.
> 2000 $350 Gold Coin A tree In Bloom Canadian Mint - £1,671 que aquí venden por 1600 libras.
> ...



Para las de 12€ hay un hilo específico. Depende de donde seas, las podrás vender sobre 12.50
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/422367-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-43.html

Esa de oro la verdad es que no la conozco, pero si el precio es bueno, yo mismo me la quedaba.


----------



## estanflacion (12 Feb 2018)

Shavi dijo:


> Para las de 12€ hay un hilo específico. Depende de donde seas, las podrás vender sobre 12.50
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...id-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv-43.html
> 
> Esa de oro la verdad es que no la conozco, pero si el precio es bueno, yo mismo me la quedaba.



Bien, gracias, me pasaré por ese hilo.
Sinceramente no sé cual precio es razonable para su compraventa entre particulares. Sólo sé lo que me costó, y cómo la venden actualmente, y desconozco el % que debería de rebajarlo respecto a los sitios comerciales.
Si alguien me puede decir sobre que precio podría venderla se lo agradezco.
Si quieres pasarme una oferta por aquí o por privado, la estudio )


----------



## Sezosan (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, 
Compro Soberanos en mano en Valencia, Contacto por privado.

Un Saludo, Gracias


----------



## Tichy (13 Feb 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> Bien, gracias, me pasaré por ese hilo.
> Sinceramente no sé cual precio es razonable para su compraventa entre particulares. Sólo sé lo que me costó, y cómo la venden actualmente, y desconozco el % que debería de rebajarlo respecto a los sitios comerciales.
> Si alguien me puede decir sobre que precio podría venderla se lo agradezco.
> Si quieres pasarme una oferta por aquí o por privado, la estudio )



Casualmente vi hace poco una moneda de esa serie en una subasta. Se adjudicó con algo más del 10% de incremento sobre el spot. El problema que tienes creo, para venderla, es encontrar un comprador interesado. Se trata de una serie rara, de tiradas muy limitadas y un peso que a muchos nos tira para atrás. 

Basado en la subasta que te indico, supongo que la podrías vender por entre 1450-1500€, pero como te digo, si tienes la suerte de encontrar un comprador especialmente interesado en la serie, que no habrá muchos. Si rebajas las expectativas y lo dejas en 1325-1350 (spot + 1-3%), quizá la puedas vender aquí mismo. Piensa que el anuncio que has encontrado es un precio de venta, que no es lo mismo que un precio al que se venda, no sé si me explico. Dicho sea con ánimo de informar, no de molestar.


----------



## estanflacion (13 Feb 2018)

Spoiler






Tichy dijo:


> Casualmente vi hace poco una moneda de esa serie en una subasta. Se adjudicó con algo más del 10% de incremento sobre el spot. El problema que tienes creo, para venderla, es encontrar un comprador interesado. Se trata de una serie rara, de tiradas muy limitadas y un peso que a muchos nos tira para atrás.
> 
> Basado en la subasta que te indico, supongo que la podrías vender por entre 1450-1500€, pero como te digo, si tienes la suerte de encontrar un comprador especialmente interesado en la serie, que no habrá muchos. Si rebajas las expectativas y lo dejas en 1325-1350 (spot + 1-3%), quizá la puedas vender aquí mismo. Piensa que el anuncio que has encontrado es un precio de venta, que no es lo mismo que un precio al que se venda, no sé si me explico. Dicho sea con ánimo de informar, no de molestar.







Explicación perfecta, gracias. Sí, podría venderla sobre ese precio 1350-1400. Si alguien está interesado que me escriba. Estoy actualmente en Madrid.


----------



## Scouser (18 Feb 2018)

En Venta. Existencias actualizadas en la página anterior

Koala 2007 - 69€
Koala 2009 - 25€
Dragon Lunar I 2000 - 69€
Kangaroo 2012 - 23€
Photos por WhatsApp


----------



## Fanatos (19 Feb 2018)

Vendo filarmónicas del 2012 1OZ a 15 euros unidad, todas tienen patina en mayor o menor grado, para entregar en mano en Toledo o envío por agencia.
*
VENDIDAS*

un saludo


----------



## mundofila (20 Feb 2018)

Hola
Pongo a la venta este krugerrand de 1981 de 33,94 gramos, ley 0.917 , es decir, una onza de oro puro (31,1 gramos)

Precio: 1100€ (gastos de envío incluídos)


----------



## la eterna duda (25 Feb 2018)

*Dos soberanos*

VENDIDOS

Buenos días:

Vendo dos soberanos. 265 Euros cada uno, envío por correo certificado incluído.

Si compras las dos las dejo a 525. Envíos por seur o asegurados consultar.

Cualquier otra foto en mayor resolución o información no hay más que pedirlo.

Aunque llevo 2 años en el foro es mi primera venta. Solo tengo alguna referencia en el hilo de valoraciones como comprador.

Posibilidad de trato en mano en País Vasco o Navarra.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (25 Feb 2018)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info o fotos, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 29,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 31,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina en el borde,salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 34,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 31,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 37,00€ (moneda prácticamente perfecta en cápsula genérica)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado, con pátina uniforme)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 33,00€ (moneda prácticamente perfecta en cápsula genérica)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 34,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2000 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 26,50€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2009 ___________ 30,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 28,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 33,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 27,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	23,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2017 ___________	22,00€

1 x Koala 2011 ________________	27,50€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2013 ________________	27,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	24,00€
1 x Koala 2016 ________________	22,00€
1 x Koala 2017 ________________	21,50€

1 x Kanguro (RAM) 2012 __________	31,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte______	23,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_______	27,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2010 _______	30,00€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	24,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	23,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2016 _______	22,50€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2017 _______	22,00€

1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 38,00€
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 35,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 31,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2016 ___________ 25,00€
1 x China Panda 2017 ___________ 23,00€

1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Hipopótamo) 2017____ 25,00€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	26,00€
1 x Fiji Taku 2013 _____________	24,00€
1 x Niue Buho 2017 _____________	20,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 37,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 27,50€ (alguna mínima mancha/sombra)
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 31,00€

A la venta también dos monedas holandesas de primeros de los 90, facial 25 ECU ediciones proof de 25g con ley .900:

- 1991. Erasmo _____ *18€*
- 1992. Guillermo I____ *18€*





Las dos, por *35€.*

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Feb 2018)

la eterna duda dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Vendo dos soberanos. 265 Euros cada uno, envío por correo certificado incluído.
> 
> ...



A mi me interesarían.


----------



## la eterna duda (28 Feb 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mi me interesarían.



Buenos días:
Te he enviado un privado.


----------



## meliflua (28 Feb 2018)

*me interesa tu moneda*



brigante 88 dijo:


> Vendo moneda 50 pesos mexicanos 37.5gr de oro puro "perfecta"
> 
> Trato en mano. 1300€€



Te he mandado un privado. Me interesa tu moneda.

Saludos


----------



## albemore (1 Mar 2018)

Pongo a la venta 3 Krugerrand, dos del año 1975 y una de 1985 y una Philarmónica, todos ellos con una onza de oro puro.

Precio 1.100€ cada una.

Preferiblemente trato en mano en Madrid capital.


----------



## andreu (2 Mar 2018)

Vendo serie completa monedas Bullion 

panda 1 oz plata desde el año 1989 al 2016, ambos inclusive.

Son todas las monedas de 1 Oz de plata acuñadas, actualmente la Mint acuña tienen un peso inferior a una onza. 

La calidad es Bullion, por tanto, impecables. 

Ocasión de tener de una sola vez, la colección casi integra






Se vende la serie entera comprada en numismaticos españoles, alemanes. 




Interesados mensajes por privado para forma entrega correo certificado - Sin seguro no me responsabilizo del envío - .

Precio 1850 € . 

He realizado compraventas satisfactorias hace años en estas páginas.


----------



## hazaña (2 Mar 2018)

Actualizado


----------



## Goldman (2 Mar 2018)

Compro plata lo más cercano a spot en Valencia. Saludos.


----------



## luis fernandez (7 Mar 2018)

compro metal en Galicia


----------



## asqueado (13 Mar 2018)

*COMPRO*

la siguiente moneda














*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*

contacto MP


----------



## mk73 (14 Mar 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> *COMPRO*
> 
> la siguiente moneda
> 
> ...




No cae la breba de conseguirla.


----------



## asqueado (14 Mar 2018)

mk73 dijo:


> No cae la breba de conseguirla.



Que va compañero, llevo ya varios años intentando conseguirla, pero nada, espero algun dia conseguirlo. saludos


----------



## nicklessss (14 Mar 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> *COMPRO*
> 
> la siguiente moneda
> 
> ...



No se si la información estará actualizada o no, pero aquí hay un tal Felipe Villa de Estados Unidos que dice que tiene una para cambiar:

felipevilla's profile


----------



## Nerblu (20 Mar 2018)

Al fin tenemos la la siguiente

*
The Queen's Beasts 2018 "Black Bull of Clarence"*


----------



## joanmiro (22 Mar 2018)

Compro plata a spot en BCN capital en mano.

Preferiblemente onzas pero estudio otras monedas. No 100 pesetas de Franco.


----------



## alvono (24 Mar 2018)

Vendo *monedas Krugerrand de oro de 1oz*. Trato en mano en Valencia/Castellón o podría desplazarme dentro de la península según cantidad. Precio en torno a spot, a negociar según cantidad y lugar de la venta. Podéis buscar referencias mías en el foro.


----------



## rujtt (4 Abr 2018)

Se venden:

1 moneda de plata pura de una onza, Antilope Canada 2013. 18 euros.

2 cajas de capsulas acolchadas de 10 capsulas cada caja, de 33 mm de diametro marca Leuchtturm Quadrum. 3 euros cada caja. 

1 caja de capsulas acolchadas de 10 capsulas, de 22 mm de diametro marca Leuchtturm Quadrum. 3 euros.

Zona Madrid, interesados por privado.


----------



## alvono (10 Abr 2018)

Cito para comentar que aún me quedan krugers y la oferta sigue en pie.



alvono dijo:


> Vendo *monedas Krugerrand de oro de 1oz*. Trato en mano en Valencia/Castellón o podría desplazarme dentro de la península según cantidad. Precio en torno a spot, a negociar según cantidad y lugar de la venta. Podéis buscar referencias mías en el foro.


----------



## adriansan (10 Abr 2018)

Buenos días, tengo a la venta lo siguiente:

Perth Mint:
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*45€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*35€* con certificado y cápsula original)

También vendo:
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Horse 2014 1oz (*22€*)
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Sheep 2015 1oz (*22€*)
- 1 UK Lunar Year of the Monkey 2016 1oz (*20€*)
- 3 Canadian Maple Leaf 1oz, años 2014, 2015, 2016 (*17€* cada una)
- 3 Britannia 1oz, años 2012, 2015, 2016 (*VENDIDAS*)
- 2 Soberanos de Oro de 2011 (*VENDIDOS*)

Fotos:

- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz




Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Saludos


----------



## Macbeth (14 Abr 2018)

*Monedas a la venta*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- Togo Año del dragón 2012 - 2 Oz. - *115 euros*


Spoiler











- Togo Año de la serpiente 2013 - 2 Oz. - *115 euros*


Spoiler











- Togo Bisonte 2012 - 2 Oz. - *125 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *70 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *72 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## muhammad_ali (15 Abr 2018)

Buenas, compro monedas de plata a spot en Valencia. Saludos.


----------



## hazaña (20 Abr 2018)

Actualizado


----------



## rujtt (21 Abr 2018)

Se venden:

1 moneda de plata pura de una onza, Antilope Canada 2013. 18 euros.

2 cajas de capsulas acolchadas de 10 capsulas cada caja, de 33 mm de diametro marca Leuchtturm Quadrum. 3 euros cada caja.

1 caja de capsulas acolchadas de 10 capsulas, de 22 mm de diametro marca Leuchtturm Quadrum. 3 euros.

Zona Madrid, interesados escribir por privado.


----------



## Baalbek (22 Abr 2018)

Buenas tardes, 

Se venden 40 unidades de 100 ptas plata en estado SC, sin circular. Brillo original. Años diversos. Precio del pack: 340e. El pack *Sí* es divisible.

Saludos


----------



## pedro.rgo (24 Abr 2018)

Vendo

*Moneda de oro:*
- 40.000 pesetas de oro año 1989 Serie V Centenario - Mar tenebroso. 13,5 gramos de ley 999/1000. 
Precio: spot - 2%

*Moneda de plata* (reservada)
- 5$ Bermuda año 1988. Es una moneda de 5 onzas de plata pura
Precio: 73 euros


Las dos monedas vienen en su caja original y traen el certificado de autenticidad. Trato en mano en Sabadell o alrededores.


----------



## conde84 (26 Abr 2018)

COLECCION COMPLETA DE LA CASA DE MONEDA DE SEGOVIA 2001 CON CINCUENTIN, MONEDA DE 2000 PTS Y 500 PTS.

LAS 3 MONEDAS EN SU CAPSULA, ESTUCHE DE MADERA, CARTON EXTERIOR Y CERTIFICADO DE AUTENTICIDAD.



























Precio:165 euros

*SOLO* trato en mano en Valladolid, Palencia capital y alrededores o *Cambio por correo* por onzas de plata bullion, k12,20,30 o pakillos.

Interesados MP


----------



## kemado (9 May 2018)

¿Está este hilo cerrado?
Hace mucho que no hay movimiento.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 May 2018)

kemado dijo:


> ¿Está este hilo cerrado?
> Hace mucho que no hay movimiento.



Eso es buena señal, lo poco concurrido o promovido es claro indicio de ser el camino correcto a seguir.

Ahí están los múltiples hilos de criptomonedas, veremos en que quedan después de tanto ruido.

Resumen: las cosas buenas no necesitan publicidad.


----------



## alvono (9 May 2018)

alvono dijo:


> Vendo *monedas Krugerrand de oro de 1oz*. Trato en mano en Valencia/Castellón o podría desplazarme dentro de la península según cantidad. Precio en torno a spot, a negociar según cantidad y lugar de la venta. Podéis buscar referencias mías en el foro.



Yo sigo con krugers a la venta :fiufiu:


----------



## blacario (9 May 2018)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata en Tenerife a buen precio.

Algun lugar o algun forero de la zona?


----------



## Scouser (9 May 2018)

Se vende 2017 Gallo de 5 onzas - *99€*


----------



## asqueado (10 May 2018)

*COMPRO*

*Las siguientes monedas de plata*














*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 1 onza Querubines KM-753a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 1 onza Querubines KM-832a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 1 onza Querubines KM-892a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 1 onza Querubines KM-900a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 1 onza Querubines KM-976a*

contacto MP


----------



## crufel (11 May 2018)

alvono dijo:


> Yo sigo con krugers a la venta :fiufiu:



Pon fotos de lo que tiene y sus años de acuñación.


----------



## alvono (11 May 2018)

crufel dijo:


> Pon fotos de lo que tiene y sus años de acuñación.



Si estás interesado te puedo pasar fotos y años por privado.


----------



## Orooo (14 May 2018)

Compro moneda de plata Panda del año 2016. Que este en perfecto estado.

CONSEGUIDA


----------



## Baalbek (31 May 2018)

Se venden moneda de 10 onzas, Kookaburra 1992 y 2012 a 205e cada una.


----------



## apeche2000 (31 May 2018)

Hola, busco Panda de 1 Oz Plata de 2006 y Britannia de 1 Oz Plata 1997

Ofertas (razonables por favor, mirad a que precio estan en ebay antes de pedir burradas) por privado


----------



## jaimito2 (31 May 2018)

Compro onzas oro. Escucho ofertas


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Jun 2018)

*TODAS LAS SIGUIENTES MONEDAS A LA VENTA *(consultar precios, gastos de envio a cargo del comprador por el método que prefiera, forma pago a convenir, posible trato en mano en Valencia o alrededores)
*PEDIDO MÍNIMO 10 Karlillos (12 Eur plata a 12,75 negociable, ver abajo), o 3 MONEDAS de 1 Oz, . Combinaciones de lo anterior consultar*

:rolleye:APROVECHA LA OPORTUNIDAD Y ASEGURA TUS EUROS ANTE LA NUEVA SITUACIÓN DE INCERTIDUMBRE POLÍTICA : se inteligente, la plata es dinero de verdad, lo saben los chinos, que para eso emiten Pandas a saco, y todas las civilizaciones sensatas. Busca en Internet, los dolares hace años eran "In silver payable to the bearer on demand" (osea, certificados cambiables por su peso en plata)

Entre paréntesis número de unidades de que dispongo si tengo mas de una. Si no se especifica algo al respecto, están en perfecto estado

NOTA - aunque agradezco el interes NO DOY PRECIOS INDIVIDUALES DE MONEDAS solo estoy vendiendo restos de mi colección. NO SOY VENDEDOR PROFESIONAL NI TENGO TIENDA ONLINE EN EBAY NI BLOG CON FOTOS

PARA AHORRARNOS TIEMPO POR AMBAS PARTES TAMBIEN ME PODEIS HACER LLEGAR EL IMPORTE QUE OFRECEIS PERO EVITAD OFRECER PRECIOS DE BULLION para lo que no es bullion, porque mi idea es ofrecer buenos precios pero conozco los premium que se manejan.

KARLILLOS (12 Eur del Banco de España) a 12,75. posible descuento si combinas pedido con otras monedas de la lista (pasame tu propuesta y la estudio)

TODAS DE UNA ONZA salvo indicación. Perfecto estado no han salido nunca de la cápsula
Koala 2011 (3) y 2009 (1)
Kookaburra 2012 (1) 2011 (6) 2010 (4) 2007 (1) 2006(1)
Australia LUNAR series II: Year of Rabbit 2011 (5) y Year of the Dragon (2)
5 dolares lobo canada 2011 (2) 
1 Dólar lobo Canada (media onza) 30 unidades, tengo tres blisters originales de 10 monedas cada uno 
Pandas 2009(4) y 2011 (1)
Canguro 1998 
Kookaburra de 10 Oz de 2009
Kookaburra de 1 kg de 2009

AMERICAN SILVER EAGLES. En general manoseados pero en buen estado para una colección salvo que indique lo contrario no tienen ni manchas ni oxidaciones 
NOTA SILVER EAGLES ANTIGUOS Y NO LOS VOY A VENDER A PRECIO DE BULLION, LLEVAN PREMIUM SEGÚN EL AÑO, aunque bastante razonable...
1986
1993 (6)
1995
1997
1998 (2, una con oxidación visible de 2 cm, la otra bien)
2001
2003 (pequeño punto de suciedad) 2000 (canto levemente sucio) 
2005 (3)
2006 (5)
2007 (2)
2010 (5) ESTOS DE 2010 ESTAN PERFECTOS, NI MANOSEADOS
2011 (5)

OTRAS
1 oz plata pura Efigie Franco (1892-1975)
8 Duros de plata Españoles
10 euros plata Alemania 2004 "Eduard Morike"
25 Rupias de las Islas Seychelles plata 1994 efigie boda 
5 ecus de plata España Carlos V 1989


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2018)

@apeche2000 
Permítame un comentario.. vende usted monedas pero no quiere decir precio, agradece el interes pero no quiere dar precios individuales.. Eso sí, que a ser posible se le diga cuanto uno quiere ofrecer, y que además no sea muy poco, porque usted conoce los precios.. justo esos que no quiere indicar.. en fin, no le parece que se está pasando un poco? No digamos ya la mezquina llamada al miedo por el caos institucional, con el ibex que hoy sube un 2%


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Jun 2018)

caballero, tengo muchas referencias positivas en el foro (de todas los tratos de compra y venta que hice en el pasado, soy forero antiguo aunque entro poco), no doy precios sueltos porque no dispongo de tiempo para atender a tratos de poca cuantía (no soy vendedor profesional, soy coleccionista) ademas de que dar precios sueltos es irrelevante si el pedido mínimo es tres. 
En cuanto a la llamada a proteger el dinero teniendo plata y oro es el leit motiv de todo metalero, no es mas que un anuncio jocoso de algo que muchos pensamos que va en serio, la importancia de proteger bajo el paraguas de los bienes tangibles (pisos, metales, otras commodities, obras de arte, ...) una parte del patrimonio dada la continua devaluación del papel moneda por la inflación, y en el caso de los paises mediterraneos ahora bajo pero no inexistente riesgo de abandono del euro algún día. La memoria es corta, pero muchos andábamos ya por este foro cuando la ruptura del euro parecía mas cerca que lejos, cuando Jean Claude Trichet (entonces Gobernador del BCE) se negaba a iniciar el proceso de QE que finalmente lanzó Mario draghi


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Jun 2018)

y para que veais que no soy el único que lo piensa, esto lo acaban de colgar en un diario de economía de internet, ElEconomista
---------------------------------
Convertir 300.000 euros en 100 millones de euros: la apuesta más audaz por el colapso del euro - elEconomista.es

El mercado da apenas una posibilidad minúscula de un hundimiento total y rápido del euro, pero al menos un inversor desconocido apuesta por ello. Según recoge Bloomberg, un operador de bonos ha puesto 300.000 euros sobre la mesa en un movimiento que de salirle bien le podría reportar al menos 100 de millones de euros.

El movimiento es probablemente una cobertura, porque parece harto complicado que ocurra lo que tiene que ocurrir para que la apuesta se cumpla: que la rentabilidad del bono alemán a 10 años se hunda hasta un inédito -2,3% en solo dos meses (actualmente está en el 0,4%).

¿Qué tendría que pasar? Una huida del riesgo sin precedentes, especialmente por algún evento inesperado en la Eurozona que desatara una crisis más dura todavía que la que desencadenó Lehman Brothers. Por ejemplo, una salida desordenada del euro de Italia, que además provocara el colapso total de la moneda única.

Este desconcido inversor tomó su inusual posición contra el euro el pasado en miércoles en el mercado de futuros.

Los bonos alemanes son probablemente uno de los activos más seguros del mundo y tienden a subir cuando se incrementa el riesgo político. Sin embargo, nunca han bajado del -0,21% y la última vez que se colocaron por debajo del 0% (además, de manera muy breve) fue en 2016, en plena discusión sobre el programa de compra de bonos del Banco Central Europeo (BCE).

Los socios del nuevo gobierno italiano, acordado in extremis en la noche de ayer, han conqueteado en varias ocasiones con la idea de abandonar el euro. La prima de riesgo italiana está en máximos de cuatro años esta semana, si bien el cambio de última hora en la cartera de Economía parece indicar que el gobierno de la Liga y el Movimiento 5 Estrellas, de momento, no va a abrir la puerta de salida de la moneda única.


----------



## muhammad_ali (3 Jun 2018)

Apache, es ridículo sacar monedas a la venta sin decir precio y además decir que escuchas ofertas pero que no ofrezcan bullion porque conoces bien los precios

Saludos


----------



## mundofila (6 Jun 2018)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta un lote de monedas de plata españolas de 1 y 2 pesetas: 695 gramos de 1 Peseta y 745 gramos de 2 Pesetas.
Total 1440 gramos x ley 0.835 = aproximadamente 1200 gramos de plata

Como podeis ver en las fotos, son monedas usadas, algunas mas y otras menos, no válidas para coleccionistas (lo digo para que nadie me pregunte si se ven estrellas o cosas parecidas)

Precio Spot 540€ (gastos de envío incluídos)


----------



## Angelillo23 (6 Jun 2018)

Busco una moneda, es de 1 onza 2018 de la perth mint con un motivo de emu:

https://www.lpm.hk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/480x480/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/0/2/02-2018-emu-silver-1oz-silver-bullion-straighton-highres_1_.jpg

Si alguien la vende, MP por favor.


----------



## Pelopo (7 Jun 2018)

cartuchos 100 ptas 1966 en muy buen estado.
25 monedas por cartucho.

225€ unidad (precio negociable según cantidad)

envio incluido


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Jun 2018)

*Buenos dias*

Ofrezco Krugerrands de 1 Oz de oro a Spot + 2,5%

Moneda de Oro Krugerrand de 1 Onza

Un saludo


----------



## BaNGo (8 Jun 2018)

Quisiera deshacerme de unas MEDALLAS de oro.

Medalla Diputación Foral de Álava. 1976. Concierto Económico. Peso 27´30 grs. de oro 900/1000. SPOT-7% (815€) RESERVADA

Medalla onza española. 1980. Oro 999/1000. SPOT-6% (1.040€) RESERVADA

En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envío a cargo de comprador.


----------



## hazaña (10 Jun 2018)

Actualizado


----------



## Pelopo (11 Jun 2018)

Buenas a todos. 
Pongo a la venta esta preciosidad.

1350 euros envio y seguro incluidos.
la caja, el certificado, y la moneda estan perfectas.


----------



## BaNGo (11 Jun 2018)

Quisiera vender una tercera MEDALLAS de oro.

Medalla de una convención numismática de 1976. 
*33,67 gramos de 16 kilates.
SPOT-11%. 710€* RESERVADA

En mano en Vitoria o Bilbao o envío a cargo de comprador.


----------



## Scouser (13 Jun 2018)

En venta

Tubo de Philharmonikers 2018 - 342€ 

Pandas
2016 - 23€
2017 - 22€

Koala
2009 - (x2) 25€ (cápsula genérica)
2011 - 24€
2014 - 23€
2015 - 22€

Kookaburra
1993 - Cápsula original cuadrada (Muy buena) - 32€
2011 - 27€

Eagle USA
2007 - 19€ 

Canada Maple
1989 - 18€ (regular/buena)

Canada - aves
Red tailed hawk (x2) - 23€

Mexico (Libertad)
1982 - 19€
1983 - 19€ 
1984 - 19€ 
1985 - 19€
1986 - 19€
1991 - 19€ 
1992 - 19€ 
1993 - 19€
2009 - 19€ 
2010 - 20€
2011 - 22€
2013 - 20€
2015 - 20€

Britannia
2011 - 24€ (alguna marca donde la reina)
2013 - 23€
2016 (x3) - 22€

UK Lunar
Mono - 23€
Gallo - 23€

Lunar II
2017 - Gallo (1/2oz) - 12€
2017 - Gallo (5oz) Cápsula original ligeramente dañada - 96€
2017 - Gallo (5oz) - 99€

Somaliland
2012 - 27€
2013 - 27€


----------



## adriansan (21 Jun 2018)

Buenos días, sigue en venta lo siguiente:

Todas las monedas se encuentran en perfecto estado, salvo que indique lo contrario. Si hay interés en alguna moneda que no tenga foto, por favor pedid por mp.

Perth Mint:
- 5 Australian Lunar Snake High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz (*45€* cada una, con estuche, caja y certificado)
- 1 Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz (*VENDIDA*)

También vendo:

- Chinese Panda años 2016, 2017 (30g), (*50€* las dos, o *27€* cada una)
- UK Lunar Caballo, Oveja y Mono (Años 2014, 2015 y 2016) 1oz (*VENDIDAS*)
- 3 Canadian Maple Leaf 1oz, años 2014, 2016 (*17€* cada una)

Fotos:

- Australian Lunar Year of the Snake Lunar High Relief Proof 2013 1 oz


- Australian Stock Horse 2015 1oz


Trato en mano en la provincia de Barcelona, o pago por transferencia y envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Saludos


----------



## albemore (26 Jun 2018)

Hola a todos.
Pongo en venta las siguientes monedas de plata:

Moneda-lingote de 5 kilos de las islas Cook. *2600€*. La forma mas compacta y económica de invertir en plata.

Moneda Kookaburra de 1 kilo de 1992. *550€*. Estado perfecto.

Tubos de Maples de 2009 (25 onzas x tubo) *420€*. Estado perfecto.

Preferentemente trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## apeche2000 (6 Jul 2018)

BAALBEK tienes la bandeja de mensajes llena por lo que no he podido contestarte
Las monedas por las que preguntas ya no las tengo. Saludos


----------



## mundofila (9 Jul 2018)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estos napoleones franceses:
Distintas fechas y pesos casi idénticos, oscilan entre los 6,41 y los 6,43 gr.
Ley 0.900
Estado de conservación normal para estas piezas, la pieza de 1857 sí tiene algunas rayas de más en la zona del cuello
Precio a spot : +/- 200€, gastos de envío incluídos
TODAS VENDIDAS, GRACIAS


----------



## mundofila (13 Jul 2018)

Hola de nuevo
Pongo a la venta un lote de 66 monedas de 100 Pesetas Franco 1966
Monedas de 19 gramos y ley 0.800
Peso total: 1254 gramos, redondeando _1 kilo de plata_ (1003 gramos)
Las monedas están usadas, ni nuevas brillantes ni destrozadas
*VENDIDAS, GRACIAS*
Precio, con envío incluído 450€


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (16 Jul 2018)

Buenos días, 

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas, trato en mano en Madrid o envio por correo certificado (a sumar al coste total) 

Todas las Onzas están encapsuladas:
Australian Stock Horse 2017 BU + CoA, 1 oz plata - 35€ (3)
The Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon of Wales", 2 oz Plata - 41€ (2)
Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda, 1 oz Plata - 22€ (2)
Niue Disney Tio Gilito 2018 - 21.50€ (2)
Canada Wolf 2018 (serie predator) - 20€ (1)
Niue Buho (Athenian Owl) - 19€ (4)
Niue Dragon doble 2018 - 20€ (4)
Australian Wedge Tailed 2018 - 25€ (3)
Australian Koala 2018 - 20.50€ (4)
China Panda 2018 30gr - 22.50€ (4)
Australian Kookaburra 2018 - 20.50€ (5)
Australian Kookaburra 2016 - 20€ (5)

Un saludo


----------



## Pelopo (17 Jul 2018)

Hola a todos, pongo a la venta los siguientes lotes: ACTUALIZO PRECIOS Y AÑADO UN LOTE

Buffalo proof 2010 ----- 1264€ o cambio por 50 pesos mexico.







Lote 1: ecus.

17x5ecus 
1x 25 eucos ------ RESERVADAS


Lote 2: 100 ptas franco 1966 estrella 66 sin circular procedente de cartucho.

22 unidades sin circular 165€ RESERVADO


Lote 3: Peace dollar

8x 1922 dollar peace  RESERVADAS




Lote 4: Alfonsinas:

2 x 1880 ------ RESERVADAS



Los lotes se venden completos y van con los gastos de envio incluidos.
un saludo.


----------



## avill (23 Jul 2018)

Estoy interesado en comprar oro.


----------



## Tichy (24 Jul 2018)

Renuevo oferta actualizando algunos precios y añadiendo alguna otra moneda. Todas ellas son de 1 Oz. de plata en muy buen estado, salvo donde se indica. Detallo en particular estado y características de las kookaburras, para más info, enviar MP.

Todas se entregan encapsuladas. Las australianas, chinas y conmemorativas van en su cápsula original y el resto con cápsulas Lindner o Leuchturm.

Las cantidades disponibles y los precios (unitarios) son:

1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 28,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, bastante pátina, pero moneda en muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1991 ___________ 31,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, algo de pátina en el borde,salvo eso moneda prácticamente perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1992 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1993 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 29,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, pátina, salvo eso muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1994 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 33,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy buen estado, con pátina uniforme)
1 x Kookaburra 1995 ___________ 35,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula original cuadrada, muy ligera pátina homogénea, muy buen estado)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 27,00€ (cápsula genérica, muy bien salvo algo de pátina en un borde)
1 x Kookaburra 1996 ___________ 31,00€ (reacuñación, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 1997 ___________ 36,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 1998 ___________ 30,00€ (cápsula genérica, algo de pátina en el borde)
1 x Kookaburra 2000 ___________ 38,00€ (reacuñación)
1 x Kookaburra 2002 ___________ 38,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2003 ___________ 35,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2005 ___________ 36,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2007 ___________ 26,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2008 ___________ 37,00€ (cápsula original redonda, perfecta)
1 x Kookaburra 2009 ___________ 30,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2010 ___________ 27,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2011 ___________ 32,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2012 ___________ 27,50€
1 x Kookaburra 2013 ___________ 26,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2014 ___________ 25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2015 ___________	25,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2016 ___________	23,00€
1 x Kookaburra 2017 ___________	21,00€

1 x Koala 2009 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2010 ________________	30,50€
1 x Koala 2011 ________________	27,50€
1 x Koala 2012 ________________	30,00€
1 x Koala 2013 ________________	27,00€
1 x Koala 2014 ________________	24,00€
1 x Koala 2016 ________________	22,00€
1 x Koala 2017 ________________	21,50€

1 x Kanguro (RAM) 1993 __________	28,00€
1 x Kanguro (RAM) 1994 __________	28,00€
1 x Kanguro (RAM) 2012 __________	30,00€

1 x Canadian Wildlife Antílope_____ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Alce________ 27,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Grizzly______ 29,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	28,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Lobo________	32,00€
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte______	23,00€ (alguna pequeña sombra/mancha)
1 x Canadian Wildlife Bisonte_______	27,00€

1 x Elefante Somalia 2010 _______	30,00€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2014 _______	24,50€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2015 _______	23,00€
1 x Elefante Somalia 2016 _______	22,50€ 
1 x Elefante Somalia 2017 _______	22,00€

1 x China Panda 2010 ___________ 38,00€
1 x China Panda 2011 ___________ 35,00€
1 x China Panda 2013 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2014 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2015 ___________ 30,00€
1 x China Panda 2016 ___________ 25,00€
1 x China Panda 2017 ___________ 22,50€

1 x Ruanda (Guepardo) 2013______ 37,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Suricata) 2016_______ 27,00€ 
1 x Ruanda (Hipopótamo) 2017____ 25,00€

1 x Fiji Taku 2012 _____________	26,00€

1 x Britannia 1998 _____________ 36,00€ (original, algo de pátina)
1 x Britannia 2008 _____________ 37,00€
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 27,50€ (alguna mínima mancha/sombra)
1 x Britannia 2010 _____________ 31,00€
1 x Britannia 2011 _____________ 31,00€

A la venta también dos monedas holandesas de primeros de los 90, facial 25 ECU ediciones proof de 25g con ley .900:

- 1991. Erasmo _____ *18€*
- 1992. Guillermo I____ *18€*


Las dos, por *35€.*

Trato preferiblemente en mano en Madrid ciudad, para apreciar mejor el estado de las monedas. Por supuesto, hay posibilidad de envío con transferencia y gastos por cuenta del comprador a tarifas oficiales de Correos para envío certificado con o sin seguro adicional.


----------



## Tichy (31 Jul 2018)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas tardes..Os comento estas fotos y me decis que pensais.
> Yo compro los duros a peso desde hace mucho tiempo (practicamente al pesod e plata que contienen)y viendo que carecen de valor numismático apenas o a lo mejor soy yo el que no entiendo del tema,pues he decidido hacerles un limpieza que queden como moneda bullion de plata .Pesan 25 gramos y creo que 22,5 son plata,pues estoy limpiandolos con una cubeta rotatoria,virutas de acero inoxidable(perdigones),agua y jabón y me quedan muy brillantes y casi como las monedas de plata bullion de 999.9.
> Que opinais del tema?.
> PD-Tengo más de 6 kilos de duros que quiero limpiar.
> Ahí teneis el proceso y las fotos del antes y el despues de 3 horas.




Éste es un hilo de compra-venta. Estas cuestiones deben plantearse en un hilo aparte.

En cualquier caso, te diré mi opinión, si alguna de esas monedas tuviera algún valor numismático, con esa operación te vas a cargar dicho valor.


----------



## Que viene (4 Ago 2018)

Vendo 25 soberanos de diversos años (18 de 2018, 1 de 2016, 4 de 2014, 2 de 2011). Todos en perfecto estado y en cápsula de plástico.

VENDIDOS


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2018)

Buenas,

Busco Maple Leaf de plata de 1oz. que estén en buen estado claro, de los años 92, 95, 96, 97, 01, 03 y 04. Si alguien dispone de alguna de estas y quiere venderla que contacte conmigo.

Gracias!


----------



## Jebediah (6 Ago 2018)

(Al usuario que me ha enviado un privado)

Me avisa el foro que tienes el almacenamiento de los mensajes privados lleno y no te puedo responder. Borra algunos y hablamos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Chaparro (7 Ago 2018)

Edito para ser más preciso: 

Compro onzas de plata en tubos de 25 a precio spot + % a tratar.


----------



## conde84 (8 Ago 2018)

Mejoro la oferta y compro onzas de plata a spot +1 ya puestos


----------



## Pelopo (8 Ago 2018)

Conde84, tienes un privado


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

Hola, alguien sabe si el andorrano cierra en verano por vacaciones? Tiene deshabilitadas las compras en la web. Os pasa a vosotros?
Gracias!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

Muchas gracias!

Me podrías recomendar alguna pagina que este en españa con precios razonables y que sean fiables? 

Un saludo!


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2018)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Me podrías recomendar alguna pagina que este en españa con precios razonables y que sean fiables?
> 
> Un saludo!



En España salvo Andorrano no vas a encontrar nada decente en precios y confianza.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo compañero, por lo menos yo no he encontrado ninguna con precios decentes De confianza si.

Alguna alemana que me recomendéis? Que hayáis probado con buenos resultados? Vale la pena comprar en Alemania? Ademas de eldorado que ya la conozco.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## elias2 (13 Ago 2018)

Vendo Maples de plata .
Trato en mano en zaragoza. 17 euros.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

Cuanto secretismo, ok gracias y suerte.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Ago 2018)

En el extranjero aparte del Eldorado, Coiinvestdirect...por supuesto cada uno es de una manera de ser...es muy típico lo de hago lo que me sale los cojonex que pa eso es mi casa...en España tal vez Degussa, aunque nunca he tenido el gusto de conocerles...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

He leido buenas opiniones sobre degussa, pero a mi me parecen muy caros. 
Estoy mirando coininvest mismo y me parece buena opcion tienen muy buenos precios, alguno lo habeis probado, buena experiencia?

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2018)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> He leido buenas opiniones sobre degussa, pero a mi me parecen muy caros.
> Estoy mirando coininvest mismo y me parece buena opcion tienen muy buenos precios, alguno lo habeis probado, buena experiencia?
> 
> Gracias.



Es una buena opción. Sin embargo, te aconsejo que hagas una simulación de compra con los gastos de envío incorporados. Entonces verás si te sale a cuenta o no. Eso SÍ, son serios.

Saludos.


----------



## Chaparro (13 Ago 2018)

Yo los mejores precios los encontré en eldoradocoins . Si alguien sabe de algún otro lugar mejor pues se agradece


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2018)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## apeche2000 (13 Ago 2018)

Estoy interesado en comprar la moneda "the griffin" de 2 onzas de la Royal Mint inglesa, serie queens beasts, en plata


----------



## Jebediah (15 Ago 2018)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo compañero, por lo menos yo no he encontrado ninguna con precios decentes De confianza si.
> 
> Alguna alemana que me recomendéis? Que hayáis probado con buenos resultados? Vale la pena comprar en Alemania? Ademas de eldorado que ya la conozco.
> 
> Gracias, saludos.



Yo he comprado en Alemania en Geiger-Edelmetalle. Me parece que ahí vi los mejores precios, sobre todo en oro y ni en oro ni en plata tienes que pagar el iva cuando te llegan. Creo que el envío era 29€. Empresa sería y fiable.

Para pedidos pequeños uso Andorrano, para grandes creo que usaré este.

PD: También compré en APMEX y los precios están bien, aunque peor que Geiger peor sobre todo en lo que destacan es en la variedad de monedas que tienen, por lo menos de plata, una locura. Eso si, a diferencia de Geiger, cuando te llega el paquete tienes que pagar el iva... y el envío creo que era 49$.. ésta la guardo para colecciones y monedas raras.

Saludos!


----------



## mundofila (15 Ago 2018)

Hola
Por si alguien quiere aprovechar la bajada del oro, aquí pongo a la venta tres monedas de 20 Francos franceses:







2 son de 1859A y la del medio 1896A.
Son monedas de 6,45 gr., pureza 0.900, es decir 5,80 gramos de oro puro

Precio de Venta: 195€ (gastos de envío incluídos), aproximadamente 1€ por encima de su precio de Spot.

Como tengo la tienda cerrada y no siempre puedo consultar ésta página, es mas seguro contactar en el mail: asiersada@yahoo.com


----------



## Bohemian (17 Ago 2018)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> Por si alguien quiere aprovechar la bajada del oro, aquí pongo a la venta tres monedas de 20 Francos franceses:
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes la garantía de dónde las compraste? Me interesan bastante.


PD: Compro monedas 1/10 oz de oro. Si alguien tiene que me comunique por privado. Tengo aprox unos 200 euros para gastar en monedas de oro. También me interesa plata a precio de Spot o máximo con 1 euro por encima de us precio. Gracias.


----------



## Lb3 (17 Ago 2018)

*Aurinum*

Hola buenas. Alguien tiene alguna opinión de la tienda aurinum.de


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Lb3 dijo:


> Hola buenas. Alguien tiene alguna opinión de la tienda aurinum.de



A mí NO me fue bien ahí, así que NO la recomiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lb3 (17 Ago 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A mí NO me fue bien ahí, así que NO la recomiendo.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Eso porque fue? Por saber si me tiene cuenta comprar en esa página.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2018)

Se retrasó injustificadamente, es decir si no posees la mercancía lo correcto es avisarlo y entonces decides si esperas o no. Luego, la comunicación apenas existió y el pedido llegó con un retraso considerable.

Es posible que por aquí le cuenten que les ha ido muy bien, pero NO es mi caso y conozco de algunos conforeros a los que le fue también mal. Y es una pena porque tiene una excelente variedad de monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Ago 2018)

*Coninvest*

Bueno señores, hace unos días os consultaba acerca de páginas alemanas donde comprar onzas de plata (principalmente). Después de leer vuestros consejos y algún consejo más de algún que otro foro (muchos) finalmente me decidí a hacer un pedido a coininvest, en Alemania (para mi tienen buenos precios, aunque posteriormente he encontrado alguna un poco mejor).

En general estoy muy contento con como ha ido todo, el día 13 hice el pedido (hice el pago por transferencia la misma noche), el día 14 ya tenían el dinero, el día 15 me lo enviaron y hoy día 17 lo he recibido (UPS - perfectas condiciones - perfectamente empaquetado - 27.95€). En cada cambio de estado del pedido te envían un correo.

Les escribí un correo una vez hecha la transferencia (era la primera vez que les pedía y lógicamente tenía un poco de temor) para preguntar cual sería el siguiente paso y cuando tendrían pensado hacer el envío (una de las monedas tenía plazo de 8 a 10 días). No me contestaron al correo pero recibí una llamada telefónica de una mujer española, desde un teléfono fijo con número español (Com. de Madrid) informándome de todo el proceso y pidiéndome paciencia y tranquilidad porque todo iría bien. Muy maja ella.

Simplemente os comparto mi experiencia sin ningún otro tipo de intención, si alguien se siente ofendido borraré el comentario.

Gracias por vuestros consejos y saludos.


----------



## asqueado (18 Ago 2018)

Lb3 dijo:


> Hola buenas. Alguien tiene alguna opinión de la tienda aurinum.de




*SI MUY NEGATIVA, ASI COMO DE OTRAS PERSONAS*

*LEE LO QUE ME PASO*


Busca en el foro : Cuidado con PAYPAL y con el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...dado-paypal-y-vendedor-aleman-aurinum-de.html


::::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Ago 2018)

En Madrid tienes CIODE...antiguamente recomendable, ahora no sé...


----------



## Angelillo23 (19 Ago 2018)

Lb3 dijo:


> ¿Eso porque fue? Por saber si me tiene cuenta comprar en esa página.



A mí tampoco me fue bien.

Decir que he comprado unas 5 veces, y todas han llegado con retraso, un poco menos de un mes. 
Esto a mi me daba un poco igual porque los precios son un pelin mas bajos, pero poco a poco la cosa ha ido degenerando bastante.

En mi ultima compra era imposible comunicarse con el vendedor, cosas en stock que realmente no tenían... errores en los precios, malas formas en los emails, el envío tardó cerca de 3 meses y porque ya empecé con darle publicidad a todos los jaleos que habiamos tenido... al final me dije que no volvería a esa tienda por ahorrarme cuatro duros porque sinceramente no merece la pena habiendo buenas alternativas. 

Necho tiene una tienda online en alemania creo, y en el andorrano tampoco he tenido problemas nunca.


----------



## Hobbit (19 Ago 2018)

Alguien sabe como va el tema del IVA y las compras por más de 1000€ (Ley contra el blanqueo de capitales) si compras fuera de España, como en coininvest?
Gracias!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Ago 2018)

Sin problema amigo, lo de la ley de blanqueo de capitales (alguien te lo puede decir mejor), pero no se si eran 10-15000 euros, para nada por 1000€... De hecho lo mismo pasa con los ingresos en efectivo en un banco o transferencias, pagos en efectivo... puedes estar tranquilo por eso.


----------



## motymot (20 Ago 2018)

veo que no se menciona la tienda belga goldsilver.be, en precio para plata son de lo mejor, en oro ya no tanto, puedes pagar portes una vez y acumular varios pedidos mensuales para un unico envio y portes, eso si, lo recomiendo para compra de tubos y monedas del año en curso, para estos casos llega todo perfecto, para monedas sueltas y de años anteriores suelen llegar con marcas visibles en las capsula y si no lleva capsula mejor no comprar nada pues hay riesgo de recibirla con microrayas, el envio y embalaje son correctos nada que objetar, la suelo usar junto con las habituales aqui ya mencionadas y para el tipo de compra indicada la recomiendo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Ago 2018)

No conocia esa pagina, gracias por compartir tiene buenisimos precios en plata!
Pero el iva va incluido? O hay que pagar algo aparte para las monedas de plata? El precio que pone es por unidad (sin importar cantidad) y final?

Gracias!


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2018)

Buenas

Respecto a la tienda de los belgas, mi experiencia es muy negativa. Pese a que en la web tienen logos de UPS o Fedex, los productos los envían por el correo postal Belga si la cantidad es menor a 1500 euros, o por DHL si es mayor. En caso de que la unidad de admisión sea el correo postal Belga, aquí os lo entregará Correos. En caso de que la unidad de admisión sea DHL, aquí os lo entregará DHL parcel (no confundir con DHL, buscad en la red opiniones sobre "DHL parcel")

En el mejor de los casos, desde que el pedido sale de las oficinas, echad una semanita, sabiendo que anda en manos de correos o dhl parcel, leed las opiniones.

Lo que comenta el compañero motymot sobre la calidad de las monedas es cierto, tened presente que si presentáis una reclamación por el estado de una moneda, no os la van a aceptar.

Como tampoco nos aceptaron la reclamación en un pedido al que le faltaba parte del mismo, en uno de los tubos había 10 oz de menos. Nos pusimos en contacto con ellos, y la respuesta fue que a ellos el stock les cuadraba, que si la caja no había sido abierta durante el transporte, mirásemos bien entre el papel burbuja.

Ah!, en las cajas suelen poner unas pegatinas amarillas con textos en inglés, éstas dicen que se debe tener cuidado con la caja, que contiene material médico, sanitario, medicamentos y cuyo contenido es muy frágil. Así, como lo leéis. Solicitamos que no pusieran esas pegatinas y respondieron que es parte de su sistema de seguridad.... suerte que los de aduanas no debieron verlas, aunque llamativas son.

Que tengan esos precios no es por casualidad. Yo sólo compro en dos tiendas, Aurinum y Necho, ambas tienen algún pero, Aurinum con los retrasos en los envíos y Necho que el precio no es de los más competitivos, esto lo suple con el trato y la garantía 100% que ofrece.

Los experimentos en casa y con gaseosa, no con los Belgas, haced un pedido de prueba....


----------



## motymot (21 Ago 2018)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No conocia esa pagina, gracias por compartir tiene buenisimos precios en plata!
> Pero el iva va incluido? O hay que pagar algo aparte para las monedas de plata? El precio que pone es por unidad (sin importar cantidad) y final?
> 
> Gracias!



el precio es por unidad y no hay mayor descuento por volumen, el precio es final, solo se añaden los portes que son de 20 euros o 18 si compras mas de 15 unidades.

respecto a lo que nos cuenta el compañero Arbeyna, totalmente de acuerdo, en mi opinión se trata de una tienda que puede valer para determinadas compras pero siempre hay riesgo de incidencia, en mi caso despues de varias compras he tenido una moneda arañada ( sin capsula de origen ) y no me atendieron la reclamación, se desentienden..para tubo y moneda del año en curso (encapsulada) no he tenido problema, ojo, los tubos precintados pueden llegar con el precinto roto.
los belgas sirven para cosas concretas pero no son una buena tienda en general, sin embargo en precio son muy competitivos. el envio me tarda como 6 dias y por correos.
para compra tranquila nada mejor que Necho sin duda y es otra que uso habitualmente.


----------



## Pelopo (21 Ago 2018)

Hola a todos! 
Pongo a la venta tres alfonsinas en muy buen estado :
1878, 1880, 1881 
Envio fotos por whatsapp 
Lote 780 euros envio incluido 
Interesados mandar privado

RESERVADAS


----------



## MIP (21 Ago 2018)

Yo he comprado a los belgas varias veces y lo hago a conciencia de que me la juego, por los buenos precios que tienen. 

Si todo va bien pues bien (en mi caso siempre) pero si no va bien prepárate a sufrir su pésima atención al cliente comentada en foros como TheSilverForum. 

Como curiosidad una vez les pregunté si aceptaban pagos en Bitcoin y me dijeron en tono bastante poco profesional que eso era un invento del FBI y la NSA para timar a la gente y que me deshiciera de ellos. Yo le conteste que a ellos que más les daba, que si los clientes demandan, mejor para ellos, más ventas y luego vendes los BTC por € y listo. Pero vamos que poco le faltó para hablar de Illuminati y conspiraciones masónicas. Un poco demencial.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Ago 2018)

Interesado en comprar tubos de onzas plata.
Trato en mano en Madrid, Castilla-León, Cantabria.


----------



## luis fernandez (24 Ago 2018)

interesado en comprar plata y oro en Galicia


----------



## Vzorak (25 Ago 2018)

Buenas,

Estoy interesado en cambios por modelos similares o por monedas de oro (tipo napoleones, soberanos, mexicanas u otras)

Algunas de las que tengo disponibles son estas:


BULLION
----------------------------------------------
unicornio of scotland 2oz - beast of queen's
blackbull of clarence 2oz - beast of queen's
koala 2009 1oz
koala 2013 1oz
kookaburra 1992 1oz
ruanda hippopotamus 2017 1 oz
ruanda año del gallo 2017 1 oz
krugerrand 2018 1oz
Australia 2018 DRagon REctangular 1oz
koala 2018 1oz
Kookaburra 2018 1oz
Australia Lunar II Año del gallo 2017 2oz
Australia Lunar II AÑo del perro 2018 2oz
Elefante de somalia 2018 2oz
Australia 2018 AGuila moteada 1oz
Maple leaf 2018 incuse 1oz
Britania 2018 1oz
Maple leaf 2018 30 aniversario 1oz
Niue 2018 buho 1oz
Maple leaf 1995 1oz (en blister)
COngo 2016 Gorilla 1oz
Fiji 2015 Iguana 1oz
Mexico 2015 libertad 2oz
Canada 2017 Lince 1oz
Canada 2018 Lobo 1oz
Canada 2012 PUma 1oz
Canada 2014 Halcon Peregrino 1oz
Canada 2017 Maple leaf 1oz
Canada 2017 Voyageur 150years 1oz
Australia 2014 araña 1oz


COMMEMORATIVAS RUSAS (3 rublos)
-------------------------------------------------
URSS 1990 Fortaleza San Pedro y Pablo 1 oz
URSS 1991 Arco del triunfo 1oz
Rusia 1992 Academia de ciencias 1oz
Rusia 1993 Anna Pavlova 1oz
Rusia 1993 Ballet 1oz
Rusia 1993 Mapa del Mundo 1oz
Rusia 1993 Futbol en 1910 1 oz
Rusia 1995 Milenium de Belgorod 1oz
Rusia 2002 Sky 1oz

OTRAS COMMEMORATIVAS EN PLATA
-------------------------------------------------
100, 250 y 500 dinares YUGOSLAVIA 1993 (sarajevo95) PROOF
USA 1990 Eishenhower BU
Canada 1985 20 dolares PROOF (Calgary88) - Varios modelos 1oz
Francia 1989-1992, 100 francos PROOF (Albertville92) - varios modelos
Francia 1994- 100 francs Javelina PROOF 1oz
Paises Bajos 1990 - 1994 , 25 ecu PROOF - varios modelos (Frederik, erasmus, leighwater,gert groote...)
Noruega 1994 - 100 kroner 1oz (lillehammer94) PROOF
Portugal 2004-2005, 8 euros Programa europeo plata - UE 1oz PROOF
Eslovaquia, Karol Kuzmany 2006 PROOF
Tonga 1991, Jakob Le Marie PROOF
Seychelles 1993, 25 rupias PROOF 
España 1992, 2000 pesetas (Barcelona92) - PROOF varios modelos
REp CHeca 2006 Jaroslav Jezek
Canada 1992-1995, McIntosh, Stanley Cup, Hudson Bay PROOF
Bulgaria 1993, 500 leva Stralitat PROOF
Belgica 2002 , 10 euro Ferrocarriles PROOF
Nepal 1992, 500 rupias - varios modelos deportes PROOF
Andorra 1993-1998, 10 diners PROOF varios modelos
Hungria 1994 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF natacion
HUngria 1995 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF esgrima
España 2004 10 euros UE PROOF
ESpaña2004, 10 euros Juegos Olimpicos PROOF
Grecia 2004, onzas juegos olimpicos con certificados

ORO
-------------------------------------------------
Mongolia 1999 1000 tugrik Leonardo Da VInci 1,24gr proof en capsula 
COok 1990 Elefante 1,21gr Proof
Cook 1999 SOlar Eclipse 1,24gr Proof


Para facilitar un poco, por ejemplo monedas que me interesan:
- red dragon 2oz
- griffin edwards 2oz
- ruanda año del perro 2018 1 oz
- ruanda 2018 hms endeavour 1oz
- angel de isla de man 1oz
- uk lunar año del perro 2018 1oz
- uk lunar 2015 1oz
- kookaburra 1995 1oz
- kookaburra 2011 1oz
- koala 2010, 2015, 2017 1 oz
- congo gorilla 2017, 2018 1 oz
- niue lunar perro 2018 1oz
- australia aguila moteada 2017 1oz
- niue doble dragon 1oz
- rusia san jorge 1oz
- ucrania arcangel 1oz
... y oro, por supuesto!!


Si os intersa alguna cosa, por favor enviar propuestas para cambios en mano en Getafe/Madrid/Valladolid o simplemente contactar para comunicarnos via email/whatsapp y organizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Baalbek (28 Ago 2018)

Muy buenas,

Se vende lote de 40 pakillos a 6,95e la unidad. Posibilidad en mano en Madrid, o envío certificado por 5e.


----------



## eversor (31 Ago 2018)

*Dracma metales*

Hola
¿alguien sabe algo de Comprar oro y plata - Dracma Metales ?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2018)

Hola, eversor: NO, no he realizado compras en esa tienda. Sin embargo, le dejo algo que puede ayudarle si es una cuestión de "confianza"...

DRACMA METALES DE INVERSION SL, SEVILLA - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.

Como ya nos "conocemos" de Rankia, y dado que conozco de su interés en los MPs, le recomiendo que visite de tanto en tanto mi hilo "Evolución del precio del Oro". Le resultará de sumo interés y allí escriben personas con un notable bagaje cultural y también sobre materias específicas más propias de la Economía, Finanzas, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## casaire (1 Sep 2018)

Muy buenas.

Quiero consultaros unos precios por unas piezas de oro que me ofrecen.
-Una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos (41,67 gramos ....37,5 gramos oro puro).
-3 monedas de 20 francos ,diferentes años, de oro (19,35 gramos ......17,43 de oro puro.

El total del montante es de 1925 euros.

Que opinais?.


----------



## quaver (1 Sep 2018)

casaire dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Quiero consultaros unos precios por unas piezas de oro que me ofrecen.
> -Una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos (41,67 gramos ....37,5 gramos oro puro).
> ...



Unos 50€ más caros que aquí: Acheter or et argent


----------



## casaire (1 Sep 2018)

Cuanto cobran por el envio?.
En este caso yo voy a recogerlas en tienda en mano.
Lo digo por si hago otros pedidos ,parece que esos franceses tienen buenos precios en oro.


----------



## quaver (1 Sep 2018)

casaire dijo:


> Cuanto cobran por el envio?.
> En este caso yo voy a recogerlas en tienda en mano.
> Lo digo por si hago otros pedidos ,parece que esos franceses tienen buenos precios en oro.



A pesar de que indican los precios en cursiva, (y que serían 20€ para esas 4 mo nedas), he observado simulando un pedido que serían 22€.

_- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 0€ et 499.99€ : 18€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 500€ et 999.99€ : 15€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 1000€ et 2999.99€ : 20€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 3000€ et 9999.99€ : 30€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 10000€ et 24999.99€ : 45€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est comprise entre 25000€ et 49999.99€ : 60€
- Pour un colis dont la valeur est supérieure à 50000€ : Frais de port offerts_


----------



## casaire (3 Sep 2018)

*Hecha la compra.1925 euros todo.*

Bueno pues ya he hecho la compra..Son realmente bonitas.
50 pesos mexicanos.
3 monedas de 20 francos de los años 1907-1911 y 1848.Esta última de 1848 está el angel escribiendo lo que le da el valor de haber sido moneda circulante y de esa fecha y no un reestrike.
Os envio las fotos.


----------



## casaire (3 Sep 2018)

Por cierto la persona encargada me ha dicho que muchas piezas que ella compra de Alfonsinas,isabelinas y demás de oro que la gente empeña van directamente a la fundidora.
Una pena que el valor numismatico de ellas no valga más que el peso en oro.Y aquí la peña vendiendo monedas de Alfonso XII en MBC+ o EBC a precio más alto y cuando le llega la abuela o el que hereda le lleva la moneda de turno y esta persona que me ha confesado que no tiene ni idea, y la lleva directamente a fundir y paga el oro simplemente.
Por eso es aconsejable aguantarlas por que en un futuro no habrán tantas.


----------



## Macbeth (3 Sep 2018)

*Monedas en venta*

Saludos,

Pongo a la venta estas monedas:

- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Bison - *150 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2012 - Year of the dragon - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- TOGO 1500 Francs CFA 2013 - Year of the snake - Amber - *140 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2014 - Africa Silver Ounce - Mursi - African Art & Culture - *70 euros*


Spoiler











- Congo 1000 Francs 2012 - Africa Silver Ounce - Baby Lions - *72 euros*


Spoiler












_Gastos de envío y seguro (opcional) a cargo del comprador.
Acepto también intercambios (ajustando la diferencia) por Pandas (91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06) y monedas de oro._


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (5 Sep 2018)

Buenos días, 

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas, trato en mano en Madrid o envio por correo certificado (a sumar al coste total) 

Todas las Onzas están encapsuladas:
Australian Stock Horse 2017 BU + CoA, 1 oz plata - 35€ (3)
The Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon of Wales", 2 oz Plata - 41€ (2)
Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda, 1 oz Plata - 22€ (2)
Niue Disney Tio Gilito 2018 - 21.50€ (2)
Canada Wolf 2018 (serie predator) - 20€ (1)
Niue Buho (Athenian Owl) - 19€ (4)
Niue Dragon doble 2018 - 20€ (4)
Australian Wedge Tailed 2018 - 25€ (3)
Australian Koala 2018 - 20.50€ (4)
China Panda 2018 30gr - 22.50€ (4)
Australian Kookaburra 2018 - 20.50€ (5)
Australian Kookaburra 2016 - 20€ (5)

Un saludo


----------



## mundofila (6 Sep 2018)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estas monedas a Spot:
1) Canadá 100$ 1982 Km 137 Peso: 16,96 gramos Ley: 0.917
Oro fino: 15,50 gramos (media onza) Diámetro: 27 mm. _*Precio 515€*_
2) Canadá 100$ 1989 km 169 Peso 13,33 gramos Ley: 0.583 (14k)
Oro fino: 7,77 gramos (cuarto onza) Diámetro: 27 mm. _*Precio 258€*_
3) Igual que la 2

Precios siempre con envío incluído.

Nótese que la 2 y la 3 a pesar de su tamaño sólo tienen 7,77 gramos de oro fino al ser una moneda de ley baja.

TODAS VENDIDAS, GRACIAS


----------



## FontanerosZaragoza (15 Sep 2018)

Busco 2,5 Pesetas 1953


----------



## oinoko (15 Sep 2018)

FontanerosZaragoza dijo:


> Busco 2,5 Pesetas 1953



con que estrella?


----------



## asqueado (15 Sep 2018)

FontanerosZaragoza dijo:


> Busco 2,5 Pesetas 1953



Yo la tengo repetida con estrella 54 


Por si estas buscando alguna mas aqui te pongo la relacion de pesetas que tengo repetidas

MONEDAS DE ESPAÑA PESETA REPETIDAS
10 centimos 1945
10 centimos 1959 (3) unidades
25 centimos 1937 (2) unidades
50 centimos 1949 *52 (2) unidades
50 centimos 1949 *56
50 centimos 1949 *62
50 centimos 1963 *64
50 centimos 1963 *65 (2) unidades
50 centimos 1966 *67
50 centimos 1966 *71 (2) unidades
50 centimos 1980 (3) unidades España 82 Mundiales 
1 peseta 1937
1 peseta 1944 (2) unidades
1 peseta 1947 *50
1 peseta 1947 *51
1 peseta 1947 *52
1 peseta 1947 *53
1 peseta 1947 *54
1 peseta 1953 *54
1 peseta 1953 *60
1 peseta 1953 *61 (2) unidades
1 peseta 1953 *63
1 peseta 1963 *67
1 peseta 1966 *74
1 peseta 1980 España 82 Mundiales
2 pesetas 1982 España 82 Mundiales
2 pesetas 1984 España 82 Mundiales
2,5peseta 1953 *54
5 pesetas 1957 *59
5 pesetas 1957 *62
5 pesetas 1957 *73
5 pesetas 1996
5 pesetas 1998
25 pesetas 1957 *59
25 pesetas 1957 *64
25 pesetas 1957 *68
25 pesetas 1957 *69
25 pesetas 1957 *71
25 pesetas 1980 España 82 Mundiales
50 pesetas 1980 España 82 Mundiales
100 pesetas 1980 (2) unidades España 82 Mundiales


----------



## hazaña (17 Sep 2018)

Actualizado


----------



## Jebediah (18 Sep 2018)

Estoy buscando el Maple Leaf de 1oz de plata del '04.

No lo encuentro en ningún sitio, todos los que lo tienen en el catálogo están fuera de stock. ¿Alguno que lo tenga repe o que lo quera vender?


----------



## albemore (19 Sep 2018)

*Kookaburra de plata 1kg*

Hola a todos.

Pongo a la venta una moneda Kookaburra de un kilo de 1992. Estado perfecto.
Precio 500€

Trato preferentemete en mano en Madrid,


----------



## Scouser (19 Sep 2018)

*En venta*

_Pandas_
2016 - 22€

_Koala_
2009 - 25€ (cápsula genérica)
2014 - 23€
2015 - 21€

_Kookaburra_
1993 - Cápsula original cuadrada (Muy buena) - 32€

_Eagle USA_
2007 - 19€ 

_Canada - aves_
Red tailed hawk - 22€

_Mexico (Libertad)_
1982 - 18€
1983 - 18€ 
1984 - 18€ 
1985 - 18€
1986 - 18€
1991 - 18€ 
1992 (x5) - 18€ 
1993 - 20€
2005 - 24€
2009 - 19€ 
2010 - 20€
2011 - 22€
2013 - 20€
2015 - 20€

_UK Lunar_
Mono - 22€
Gallo - 22€

_Lunar II_
2017 - Gallo (1/2oz) - 11€
2017 - Gallo (5oz) - 99€

_Somaliland_
2012 - 27€
2013 - 27€


----------



## Jebediah (20 Sep 2018)

oliaras dijo:


> Estoy buscando el Maple Leaf de 1oz de plata del '04.
> 
> No lo encuentro en ningún sitio, todos los que lo tienen en el catálogo están fuera de stock. ¿Alguno que lo tenga repe o que lo quera vender?



Listo, encontrada la moneda que necesitaba. Graciass!:baba:


----------



## Pelopo (20 Sep 2018)

vendo 50 pesos mexico año 1945 
1250 euros
interesados por privado.
reservado


----------



## Pelopo (26 Sep 2018)

Hola a todos!

ofrezco estas dos piezas por 500€ envio incluido (RESERVADAS)



añado 20 francos belgas 1874 a spot (ver golpe) 190€ envio incluido (RESERVADA)


----------



## Pere9pere (26 Sep 2018)

Hola buenas. Me llamo Pere soy nuevo en este foro y voy a poner algunas cositas de plata a la venta.

De momento vendo en mano en Valencia o alrededores.

Tengo tubos de maples, eagles 2010, koalas 2012, somalia elephant 2012, pandas 2014, 12€ y algunas cositas mas


----------



## Chaparro (27 Sep 2018)

Interesado en comprar tubos de onzas de plata.


----------



## Pere9pere (3 Oct 2018)

Hola, pongo las siguientes monedas en venta para el foro:


2x 200€ "ORO" Monaie de Paris año 2012................ 205€ la unidad

1x serie lunar II mouse 2008 plata......................... 24€
2x australian koala 2012.........................................22€
1x Britannia 2012......................................................17€ VENDIDO
2x China Panda 2014.................................................22€
1x Rwanda Rino 2012...............................................35€
1x Somali Elephant 2010..........................................24€
2x Somali Elephant 2013...........................................21€ VENDIDO
1x Somali Elephant 2011...........................................23€ VENDIDO



He intentado subir las fotos pero me da error. Creen que puede ser por el tamaño de la foto o porque no se pueden subir directamente del movil?
En todo caso envio fotos por privado.


----------



## pep007 (5 Oct 2018)

Vendo 32 filarmonicas plata por 450 €.
Portes a cargo comprador.

VENDIDAS.


----------



## Vzorak (6 Oct 2018)

Estoy interesado en cambios por modelos similares o por monedas de oro (tipo napoleones, soberanos, mexicanas u otras)

Algunas de las que tengo disponibles son estas:


BULLION
----------------------------------------------
unicornio of scotland 2oz - beast of queen's
blackbull of clarence 2oz - beast of queen's
koala 2009 1oz
koala 2013 1oz
kookaburra 1992 1oz
ruanda hippopotamus 2017 1 oz
ruanda año del gallo 2017 1 oz
krugerrand 2018 1oz
Australia 2018 DRagon REctangular 1oz
koala 2018 1oz
Kookaburra 2018 1oz
Australia Lunar II Año del gallo 2017 2oz
Australia Lunar II AÑo del perro 2018 2oz
Elefante de somalia 2018 2oz
Australia 2018 AGuila moteada 1oz
Maple leaf 2018 incuse 1oz
Britania 2018 1oz
Maple leaf 2018 30 aniversario 1oz
Niue 2018 buho 1oz
Maple leaf 1995 1oz (en blister)
COngo 2016 Gorilla 1oz
Fiji 2015 Iguana 1oz
Mexico 2015 libertad 2oz
Canada 2017 Lince 1oz
Canada 2018 Lobo 1oz
Canada 2012 PUma 1oz
Canada 2014 Halcon Peregrino 1oz
Canada 2017 Maple leaf 1oz
Canada 2017 Voyageur 150years 1oz



COMMEMORATIVAS RUSAS (3 rublos)
-------------------------------------------------
URSS 1990 Fortaleza San Pedro y Pablo 1 oz
URSS 1991 Arco del triunfo 1oz
Rusia 1992 Academia de ciencias 1oz
Rusia 1993 Anna Pavlova 1oz
Rusia 1993 Ballet 1oz
Rusia 1993 Mapa del Mundo 1oz
Rusia 1993 Futbol en 1910 1 oz
Rusia 1995 Milenium de Belgorod 1oz
Rusia 2002 Sky 1oz

OTRAS COMMEMORATIVAS EN PLATA
-------------------------------------------------
100, 250 y 500 dinares YUGOSLAVIA 1993 (sarajevo95) PROOF
USA 1990 Eishenhower BU
Canada 1985 20 dolares PROOF (Calgary88) - Varios modelos 1oz
Francia 1989-1992, 100 francos PROOF (Albertville92) - varios modelos
Francia 1994- 100 francs Javelina PROOF 1oz
Paises Bajos 1990 - 1994 , 25 ecu PROOF - varios modelos (Frederik, erasmus, leighwater,gert groote...)
Noruega 1994 - 100 kroner 1oz (lillehammer94) PROOF
Portugal 2004-2005, 8 euros Programa europeo plata - UE 1oz PROOF
Eslovaquia, Karol Kuzmany 2006 PROOF
Tonga 1991, Jakob Le Marie PROOF
Seychelles 1993, 25 rupias PROOF
España 1992, 2000 pesetas (Barcelona92) - PROOF varios modelos
REp CHeca 2006 Jaroslav Jezek
Canada 1992-1995, McIntosh, Stanley Cup, Hudson Bay PROOF
Bulgaria 1993, 500 leva Stralitat PROOF
Belgica 2002 , 10 euro Ferrocarriles PROOF
Nepal 1992, 500 rupias - varios modelos deportes PROOF
Andorra 1993-1998, 10 diners PROOF varios modelos
Hungria 1994 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF natacion
HUngria 1995 1000 forint Atlanta96 PROOF esgrima
España 2004 10 euros UE PROOF
ESpaña2004, 10 euros Juegos Olimpicos PROOF
Grecia 2004, onzas juegos olimpicos con certificados


Para facilitar un poco, por ejemplo monedas que me interesan:
- red dragon 2oz
- griffin edwards 2oz
- ruanda año del perro 2018 1 oz
- ruanda 2018 hms endeavour 1oz
- angel de isla de man 1oz
- uk lunar año del perro 2018 1oz
- uk lunar 2015 1oz
- kookaburra 1995 1oz
- kookaburra 2011 1oz
- koala 2010, 2015, 2017 1 oz
- congo gorilla 2017, 2018 1 oz
- niue lunar perro 2018 1oz
- australia aguila moteada 2017 1oz
- niue doble dragon 1oz
- rusia san jorge 1oz
- Uk dos dragones 2018 1oz
- ucrania arcangel 2016, 2017, 2018 1oz
... y oro, por supuesto!!


Si os intersa alguna cosa, por favor enviar propuestas para cambios en mano en Getafe/Madrid/Valladolid o simplemente contactar para comunicarnos via email/whatsapp y organizarlo.


----------



## conde84 (6 Oct 2018)

*A LA VENTA:*

-Canguro 1993 - 28 €
-Canguro 1994 - 28 €
-Canguro 2001 - 36 €
-Canguro 2002 - 36 €
-Canguro 2003 - 36 €
-Canguro 2004 - 36 €
-Canguro 2006 - 36 €


-Canguro in outback 2012,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2013,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros
-Canguro in outback 2014,1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Canguro at sunset 2010 1 oz estuche, certificado y carton originales - 54 euros

-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2015 ''Agro.jr'' (en blister) - 29 €
-Australia saltwater crocodiles 2016 ''Monty'' (en blister) - 29 €

-Australian koala 2009 - 23 €
-Australian koala 2011 - 23 €
-Australian koala 2012 - 23 €
-Australian koala 2014 - 21 €
-Australian koala 2015 - 21 €
-Australian koala 2016 - 21 €


-Australian Stock Horse 2016 (con certificado) - 31 €

-Australian Wedge-Tailed Eagle 2016 - 26 €

-Canada 2011 Lobo - 26 €
-Canada 2011 Oso - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Puma - 22 €
-Canada 2012 Alce - 22 €
-Canada 2013 Antilope - 22 €
-Canada 2013 Bisonte - 22 €


-Ruanda 2014 ''Impala'' en capsula - 23 € 
-Ruanda 2016 ''Suricatas'' en plastico original -25 €


- Australia Lunar I 2004 ''mono'' - 45 €


-Somalia The African Monkey 1999 - 34 €


-Somaliland year of the tiger 2010 - 27 €
-Somaliland year of the dragon 2012 - 24 €
-Somaliland year of the snake 2013 - 24 €
-Somaliland year of the horse 2014 - 24 €
-Somaliland year of the sheep 2015 - 23 €
-Somaliland year of the monkey 2016 - 23 €


-Fiji Iguana 2015 en su blister certi-look - 24 €


-Panda 2013 - 26 €
-Panda 2014 - 24 €
-Panda 2015 - 23 €
-Panda 2016 - 20 €


-American Eagle 2001 Proof (con estuche y certificado) 40 €

-Britannia 1998 - 24 € (alguna pequeña mancha de leche)
-Britannia 2008 - 31 €
-Britannia 2010 - 27 €

-Britannia 2013 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €
-Britannia 2015 proof (diseño exclusivo para proof) con certificado, estuche y carton originales - 69 €

- Lunar Gran Bretaña 2016 year of the monkey - 22 €

-3 Rublos Rusia 2010 ''San Jorge matando a dragon'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 26€ (pequeñas manchas de leche en una cara)

-3 Rublos Rusia 1992 ''Academia de la ciencia, Leningrado'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 26 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Futbol'' (con certificado) 34,8 g plata 900 proof- 26 €
-3 Rublos Rusia 1993 ''Ballet'' 34,8 g plata 900 proof - 26 €


- 1 Grivna ucraniano 2014 ''Arcangel Miguel'' 1 oz plata 999 BU - 27 €


*Precios NO negociables*

*Tambien acepto trueque con onzas de plata bullion u otro tipo de monedas (pakillos, duros, k12, k20, k30 etc) a foreros veteranos.*


*Gastos de envio segun tarifas de correos*


Cualquier duda o peticion de fotos por mensaje privado o al correo: conde_conde84@hotmail.com


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Oct 2018)

Si alguno quiere comprar Karlillos de 12 euros de plata que me contacte. Gracias.


----------



## hazaña (7 Oct 2018)

Mensaje Originalmente Escrito por hazaña fecha 22-oct-2017 a las 20:34:

Vendo o cambio por monedas de oro; Krugerrand, Maples, Soberanos...

*Lote 1 - 23 x Kookaburras*​ Mejoro el precio de heubach-edelmetalle en el momento de la compra, excepto para los años que ellos no tienen, ya que no actualizan los precios; por ejemplo las del 2004, que valoro a 90€ o al precio que encuentre el comprador en otra pagina numismatica con reputación (no ebay)

Incluyo el envío y regalo un estuche de dos bandejas para 30 monedas (segunda foto)

1 Unzen | Heubach Edelmetalle


*Kookaburra 1990 x 2, raras*
Kookaburra 1991 x 3
Kookaburra 1992 x 2
Kookaburra 1993 x 2
Kookaburra 1996
Kookaburra 1998 x 2
Kookaburra 2002
Kookaburra 2003 x 3
*Kookaburra 2004 x 2, rarísimas*
Kookaburra 2005
*Kookaburra 2006 x 3*, una tiene una preciosa pátina
Kookaburra 2012 





*Lote 2 - 50 monedas Suramericanas*, años raros - 850€ envío incluido​
11 monedas x Mexico 1 onza casa de moneda de Mexico - 1 x *1979*, 2 x *1946*... - 33.625 Gramos 0.925
10 monedas x Un Balboa Republica de Panama - años varios - 26.73 g 0.900
20 monedas x 1 Bolivar Venezuela - *1879, 1889, 1903*... - 25gr 0.900
4 monedas x Sol Peru - *1885, 1895, 1874, 1869* - 25gr 0.900
1 monedas x 1 Sucre Ecuador - *1896* - 25gr 0.900
4 monedas x Libertad - 3 x 1 oz; *1996*, 2001, 2013 y *1 x 1/2oz 1999 - 0.999* muy rara









*Lote 3 - Colección 37 monedas Mejicanas siglo XX* 750€ envío incluido​
18 x 5 pesos 1948 Cuauhtemoc - 30gr 0.900
*2 x 5 pesos 1950 Ferrocarril, rara*
5 pesos 1951 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1952 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Año de Hidalgo
5 pesos 1953 Hidalgo
*5 pesos 1954 Hidalgo, rarísima*
5 pesos 1955 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1955 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1955 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1956 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Hidalgo
5 pesos 1957 Centenario
5 pesos 1959 Carranza
10 pesos 1960 Hidalgo e Madero
2 x 25 pesos 1968 Olimpiadas
100 pesos 1977 Pavon
100 pesos 1978 Pavon







*Lote 4 - Colección completa, 24 monedas precolombinas mexicanas*, mix satin-espejo​ VENDIDO​
Cultura Azteca
1992 Huehuetéotl 100$
1992 Xochipilli
1992 Brasero Efigie 100$
1992 Gerrero Aguila 100$

Cultura Veracruz
1993 Anciano con Brasero
1993 Carita Sonriente
1993 Bajorelieve de el tajin
1993 Palma con cocodrilo

Cultura Maya
1994 Tumba de Palenque
1994 Mascaron del Dios Chaac
1994 Dintel 26
1994 Chaac-Mool

Cultura Olmeca
1996 Hacha ceremonial
1996 El luchador
1996 hombre Jaguar
1996 Senor de las limas

Cultura Teotihuacana
1997 Disco de la Muerte
1997 Máscara
1998 Jugador de Pelota
1997 Vasija

Cultura Tolteca
1998 Serpiente con Craneo
1998 Sacerdote
1998 Jaguar
1998 Quetzalcoatl

Aquí los enlaces a la colección en la pagina de la Casa de la Moneda Mexicana;

azteca
maya
olmeca
tolteca
teotihuacana
veracruz

Y aquí la única pagina donde he encontrado alguna moneda disponible:

http://www.pandaamerica.com/subcategory.asp?subcat=116&categ=11&grp=1






*Si a alguien le interesan los 3 lotes disponibles, aceptaría una oferta por debajo del precio indicado, enviar MP con la oferta * 

Trato en persona en Madrid, Valencia... Trato en mano solo para usuarios antiguos con referencias


----------



## turminator (9 Oct 2018)

Vendo las siguientes monedas/lingotes:

*PLATA*
Lingote Plata 0.999 1kg (Sociedad Española Metales Preciosos) = 500€ (x2)
Lingote Plata 0.999 Sunshine Minting 1Oz = 25€ (x11)
Moneda plata 1Oz Filarmónica Viena 2008 = 15€ (x100)*VENDIDAS*
Lingote plata 10 Oz Sunshine Mining =155€
Moneda plata 1 Oz Kookaburra 2009= 18€ (x7)
Lingote plata 10 Oz Engelhard = 160€
Moneda plata 1 Oz Mapple Leaf 2008 = 18 € (x7)
Moneda plata 1Oz Mapple Leaf 2008 Vancouver 2010 = 18€ (x7)
Moneda de plata 1 rublo Rose colored gull. País: Rusia Año: 1999 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 15.000 = 30€
Moneda de plata 1 rublo The Great Bustard. País: Rusia Año: 2004 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 10.000 = 30€
Moneda de plata 3 rublos The Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin. País: Rusia Año: 2000 Peso: 34.88gr Material: plata 0.9 (31.1gr) Tirada: 5.000 = 50€
Moneda de plata 1 rublo Dauriyan Hedgehog. País: Rusia Año: 1999 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 15000 = 30€
1 rublo de plata Aurochs (Bison). País: Rusia Año: 1997 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 50000 = 30€
Moneda de plata 3 rublos The Church of the St Virgin Nativity. País: Rusia Año: 2004 Peso: 34.88gr Material: plata 0.9 (31.1gr) Tirada: 8.000 = 50€
1 rublo de plata Hiamalayan Black Bear. País: Rusia Año: 1994 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 50000 = 30€
Moneda de plata 3 rublos The City of Pushkin. País: Rusia Año: 2000 Peso: 34.88gr Material: plata 0.9 (31.1gr) Tirada: 5000 = 50€
1 rublo de plata "The Black Dea Bottle-Nosed Dolphin (Alphalina). País: Rusia Año: 1995 Peso: 17.44gr Material: plata 0.9 (15.55gr) Tirada: 50.000 = 30€

*ORO*
Lingote Oro 0.999 1Gr = 45€ (x13)
Lingote Oro 0.999 5Gr = 225€
Moneda Russia 1990, 50 Roubles, Moscow, Church of the Archangel Gabriel. Tirada: 25.000 Proof Peso 8.75gr Oro 0,900 Peso oro 7,78gr = 800€

Interesados, escribidme por privado. Se mandan fotos si se desea.

Se puede hacer entrega en mano a Barcelona o envíos certificados a cargo del comprador.

Gracias!


----------



## mauricio de la cruz (11 Oct 2018)

*hola*

hola soy mauricio y soy nuevo en el foro así que no se muy bien de que se trata pero espero estar en contacto


----------



## Visrul (11 Oct 2018)

mauricio de la cruz dijo:


> hola soy mauricio y soy nuevo en el foro así que _no se muy bien de que se trata_ pero espero estar en contacto



Esto es algún tipo de coña, ¿no? :8::8:
::ienso:


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Oct 2018)

Visrul dijo:


> Esto es algún tipo de coña, ¿no? :8::8:
> ::ienso:



anonadado me hallo...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (15 Oct 2018)

Hola, tengo un cenicero de plata o al menos eso creo, heredado quería venderlo quizás en un compro oro y plata, pero primero quiero ver que opináis, pesa 989 gramos. 
Pongo unas fotos a ver que me decís. Gracias.


----------



## kragh (16 Oct 2018)

Es más facil que sea un plateado. 
Normalmente estas piezas cuando son de plata, en la parte de abajo, suelen llevar unas marcas (contrastes) que indican de que estan hechas, la más común es la estrella de 5 puntas, aunque hay otras marcas como 800, 900, 917, 925, LBB, o apellidos como Roca, Bagues, Palle, Masriera...que indicarian que es plata.
En tus fotos no se ven estas marcas.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (16 Oct 2018)

kragh dijo:


> Es más facil que sea un plateado.
> Normalmente estas piezas cuando son de plata, en la parte de abajo, suelen llevar unas marcas (contrastes) que indican de que estan hechas, la más común es la estrella de 5 puntas, aunque hay otras marcas como 800, 900, 917, 925, LBB, o apellidos como Roca, Bagues, Palle, Masriera...que indicarian que es plata.
> En tus fotos no se ven estas marcas.



Hola gracias por la respuesta, debajo pone una marca, no se lee pero si miras la foto se ve, ¿es eso a lo que te refieres?


----------



## brigante 88 (19 Oct 2018)

Disponible:

1 kg "Serie Lunar" 2010 TIGRE

Encapsula, perfecto estado.


Precio 600€


----------



## Pelopo (20 Oct 2018)

Muy buenas a tod@s

Vendo Moneda de 100 reales de 1855 
peso 8.38g de oro 0.900  RESERVADA


----------



## Nanote (20 Oct 2018)

Pelopo, me interesa la moneda, te mando privado.


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Oct 2018)

Vendo 20 onzas "SOMALIA ELEPHANT" 2018 ( estan en tubo) Impecables.

Precio por el tubo de 20 oz.-------- 335€


----------



## alvono (24 Oct 2018)

Vendo monedas krugerrand de 1 oz de oro (años 70s-80s) en buen estado. Interesados contactar por privado para negociar condiciones.

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## luca (25 Oct 2018)

Hay que publicar precio para no andar perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (29 Oct 2018)

Buenos días, 

Pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas, trato en mano en Madrid o envio por correo certificado (a sumar al coste total) 

Todas las Onzas están encapsuladas:
Australian Stock Horse 2017 BU + CoA, 1 oz plata - 35€ (3)
The Queen's Beasts 2017 "Red Dragon of Wales", 2 oz Plata - 41€ (2)
Tokelau 2017 Kapoa Barracuda, 1 oz Plata - 22€ (2)
Niue Disney Tio Gilito 2018 - 21.50€ (2)
Canada Wolf 2018 (serie predator) - 20€ (1)
Niue Buho (Athenian Owl) - 19€ (4)
Niue Dragon doble 2018 - 20€ (4)
Australian Wedge Tailed 2018 - 25€ (3)
Australian Koala 2018 - 20.50€ (4)
China Panda 2018 30gr - 22.50€ (4)
Australian Kookaburra 2018 - 20.50€ (5)
Australian Kookaburra 2016 - 20€ (5)

Un saludo


----------



## solocomolaconcongrelos (29 Oct 2018)

Buenos días.

Pongo a la venta un lote de 800 monedas de 5 marcos de plata de Alemania. Casi 9 kilos.
Certificado 15 euros, opcional seguro a cargo comprador, o entrega en mano en Vigo.
Precio 2400 euros.

saludos

[url=https://postimg.cc/xNS9v6s8][/URL]


----------



## casaire (29 Oct 2018)

*Venta de plata.*

Buenas.Soy relativamente nuevo en este foro.He hecho algunos cambios en el mensaje anteriormente publicado.
Pongo en venta 164 monedas "BULLION" de 100 pts Franco.Las monedas están todas limpias y pulidas,es decir,tiene el valor por la plata que contienen.Son realmente originales y bonitas . Las vendo dentro de un cofre de madera.

Con el lote adjunto un gramo de oro puro 24 kilates .9999 de la casa perth mint en su blister original sellado y con su número certificado.

Entrega en mano en Valencia.


Póngase en contacto conmigo por mensaje privado.

Prefiero que sea un comprador del foro de este hilo de compra-venta.

El precio total del conjunto es de 1000 euros.

Mando fotos por whatsapp.


VENDIDAS


----------



## zorba (31 Oct 2018)

buenas
Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro
Lo que no sé que moneda comprar, teniendo en cuenta que lo hago como valor refujio, es decir, busco moneda con mayor cantidad oro/euro y que sea reconocible de aqui a 20 años
¿cuales me recomendais y donde comprar?
gracias


----------



## necho (31 Oct 2018)

*¡A la venta monedas de plata y accesorios numismáticos!*


- *Oferta de Todos los Santos 2018*

Hasta un ~10 %* de descuento en los productos que aparecen en esta categoría.
Oferta valida hasta el 04.11.2018 (23:59 Horas) ó hasta agotar existencias.
*Todas las monedas que aparecen en esa categoría ya llevan el descuento en el precio. 
En algunas el descuento puede alcanzar hasta un 10% con respecto al precio habitual, 
lo cual no quiere decir que todas las monedas llevan un descuento de 10%, en otras el descuento puede ser algo menos. 
Hago la aclaración porque veo que la peña se me está liando



*** *Pinchar aquí para ver un listado de todas las monedas de 1 oz ordenadas de menor a mayor precio*

*Gastos de envío módicos*. Desde *5,90 EUR* (hasta 11 oz).
*Oferta!* Sólo *12,90 EUR* de gastos de envío (hasta 400 oz) para bullion en tubo. Contactarnos una vez hecha la compra y se aplica el descuento.

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo postal a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. 
Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo antiguo)" o "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros (hilo nuevo)" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## crufel (2 Nov 2018)

zorba dijo:


> buenas
> Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro
> Lo que no sé que moneda comprar, teniendo en cuenta que lo hago como valor refujio, es decir, busco moneda con mayor cantidad oro/euro y que sea reconocible de aqui a 20 años
> ¿cuales me recomendais y donde comprar?
> gracias



Está página es muy conocida Accesorios masculinos: Las mejores monedas y lingotes de inversión en oro


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Nov 2018)

Aunque no son de oro ni plata si alguno tiene interés en comprar algun Thaler de los estados alemanes (monedas históricas, muy bonitas, y no creo que pierdan valor) que me contacte y le digo lo que tengo


----------



## casaire (4 Nov 2018)

INVERSION EN PLATA - 60 DUROS CENTENARIO - 1 KILO Y MEDIO DE PLATA - DIFERENTES AÑOS - 
Varios años y reyes -Alfonso XII.Alfonso XIII.República.Amadeo I.Ideal para inversión.Peso de cada moneda 25 gramos-Total kilo y medio de plata.

Mando fotos de las monedas por whatsapp.

Todo el lote completo 700 euros y van en un cofre de madera.

Entrega en mano en Valencia.Adjunto foto.

VENDIDAS


----------



## Pelopo (4 Nov 2018)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas.Soy relativamente nuevo en este foro.He hecho algunos cambios en el mensaje anteriormente publicado.
> Pongo en venta 164 monedas "BULLION" de 100 pts Franco.Las monedas están todas limpias y pulidas,es decir,tiene el valor por la plata que contienen.Son realmente originales y bonitas . Las vendo dentro de un cofre de madera.
> 
> Con el lote adjunto un gramo de oro puro 24 kilates .9999 de la casa perth mint en su blister original sellado y con su número certificado.
> ...



Hola, tienes privado 
Espero respuesta


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Nov 2018)

*Pack monedas plata Bullion 1Oz 2018*

Buenas tardes,

Vendo el siguiente pack de monedas de plata de 1Oz Bullion todas del 2018 y en perfecto estado:

10 x American Eagle
10 x Krugerrand
10 x Mexican Libertad
10 x Britannia
10 x Maple Leaf
10 x Vienna Philharmonic

Cada una de las monedas de arriba estan guardadas en una cápsula individual de su tamaño. También incluyo los tubos originales de cada Mint, menos para las Britannia y las Maples, ya que venían en bolsitas de plástico.

Además de las monedas de arriba, también incluyo otros dos tubos completos sin abrir de Kruggerands, en total otras 50 monedas.

Esto hace un total de 110 onzas.

El precio es de 1750€. Solo hago trato en mano en Madrid zona sur. Interesados, hablamos por privado. NO se venden por separado.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## casaire (4 Nov 2018)

*Pongo fotos de los duros.*

Alguno me han pedido más datos de los duros y su estado.están de BC a alguno MBC .pongo fotos de algunos ,están agrupados según sean de Amadeo I,República,Alfonso XII y XIII.
La última foto son 9 de Amadeo I,que me pidió un forero que le enviara.
Hay de Alfonso XII bastantes y de la República también.
Alfonso XIII solo 2.
Un saludo.Entrega en mano en Valencia.Mirar el mensaje anterior para ver precio.


VENDIDAS


----------



## juanantonioperez (6 Nov 2018)

Buenos dias,

Llevo unos años comprando oro pero nunca he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot. He ido a las tipicas empresas del territorio nacional y tambien a las fundiciones pero nada todas dicen que imposible. Obviamente no he preguntado para una onza...

Ya se que suena a topico comprar por debajo de spot pero siempre que comentas con alguien que estas invirtiendo en oro resulta que esa persona conoce/tiene un cuñao que compra por debajo. Yo no me lo creo pero ya he escuchado varias de estas y ando con la mosca detras de la oreja a ver si voy a ser el mas tonto del patio comprando por encima. La verdad es que no me creo nada de esto pero quizas estoy equivocado de ahi mi pregunta: 

El unico sitio para comprar por debajo de spot es este foro o alguien sabe algun sitio?


----------



## Arctic (6 Nov 2018)

juanantonioperez dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Llevo unos años comprando oro pero nunca he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot. He ido a las tipicas empresas del territorio nacional y tambien a las fundiciones pero nada todas dicen que imposible. Obviamente no he preguntado para una onza...
> 
> ...



Interesante post. Respecto a que en este foro se compra por debajo de spot, es fácil demostrar que no es así:

COMPRO MONEDAS DE 1 ONZA DE ORO (TAMBIÉN DE MEDIA ONZA O DE 1/10), EN MANO EN MADRID. PAGO SPOT DEL MOMENTO DEL CAMBIO. KRUGERRANDS, MAPLES, FILARMÓNICAS, EAGLES ETC..OFERTAS POR PRIVADO.


Si alguien me escribe, se lo hago saber. Y sí, es un ofrecimiento serio. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2018)

Hola, juanantonioperez: NO, por regla general NO se encuentran tiendas que vendan monedas de Oro por debajo del Spot, pero SÍ que se ha dado alguna rara excepción y muy puntualmente. Por ejemplo, en este mismo hilo.

Y otra cosa muy distinta es que algunos foreros o en otros lugares se haya dado el caso, pero vamos llevo años en esto y tampoco nada que haya sido para "tirar cohetes".

Saludos.


----------



## juanantonioperez (6 Nov 2018)

Lo que me temia, que no es algo normal comprar por debajo.

Supongo que el 95% de las operaciones se hacen es por encima del spot, no creo que nadie quiera vender por debajo, si es asi es que necesita pasta urgentemente.
Mi mensaje era porque todo el mundo conocera al tipico "cuñado" que lo consigue todo mas barato y que te dice que no sabes comprar que el lo consigue todo a un mejor precio... Pero vamos que no me lo creia y asi es como han dicho los foreros mas arriba (gracias por cierto)

De todas formas prefiero pagar un poco mas, comprar en un sitio reputado y estar mas tranquilo y sin sorpresas


----------



## Kid (6 Nov 2018)

juanantonioperez dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Llevo unos años comprando oro pero nunca he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot. He ido a las tipicas empresas del territorio nacional y tambien a las fundiciones pero nada todas dicen que imposible. Obviamente no he preguntado para una onza...
> 
> ...



Es curioso, siempre he pensado lo mismo que tú: "debo ser el único tonto de este mundillo", ahora compruebo que ya no soy el único. En varias ocasiones, intentando vender soberanos con cierto valor numismático, con un pequeño incremento sobre el spot, me han dicho lo mismo, que ellos compran lotes de soberanos por debajo de spot, pero claro, si les preguntas dónde, sonrien y te dicen que to te van a decir quienes son sus proveedores.
También es verdad, como dice Fernando, que haberlos haylos, como las meigas. Yo mismo en contadas ocasiones lo he conseguido en subastas españolas del prestigio de Aureo y Calicó (contando comisiones y gastos).


----------



## Pintxen (7 Nov 2018)

juanantonioperez dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Llevo unos años comprando oro pero nunca he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot. He ido a las tipicas empresas del territorio nacional y tambien a las fundiciones pero nada todas dicen que imposible. Obviamente no he preguntado para una onza...
> 
> ...



Juanantonio, no es habitual que alguien venda por debajo del SPOT, en definitiva es perder dinero. Tú imagínate que tienes un boleto de lotería premiado con 1.000 € y es sábado a la tarde, no lo puedes cobrar hasta el lunes. Lo venderías por 900 al primero que pase o esperarías al lunes y cobrar los 1.000 €?
Yo si alguien me vende oro por debajo del SPOT no me fiaría, cuanto más por debajo más probabilidades de que sea falso.


----------



## juanantonioperez (7 Nov 2018)

Pintxen dijo:


> Juanantonio, no es habitual que alguien venda por debajo del SPOT, en definitiva es perder dinero. Tú imagínate que tienes un boleto de lotería premiado con 1.000 € y es sábado a la tarde, no lo puedes cobrar hasta el lunes. Lo venderías por 900 al primero que pase o esperarías al lunes y cobrar los 1.000 €?
> Yo si alguien me vende oro por debajo del SPOT no me fiaría, cuanto más por debajo más probabilidades de que sea falso.



Exacto yo tampoco me fiaria


----------



## pep007 (7 Nov 2018)

Yo hace unos 10 años le compre unas monedas a Bernat Elek Haupt por debajo del spot, eran subastas ebay. Todavia no me han llegado...


----------



## elKaiser (7 Nov 2018)

juanantonioperez dijo:


> Lo que me temia, que no es algo normal comprar por debajo.
> 
> Supongo que el 95% de las operaciones se hacen es por encima del spot, no creo que nadie quiera vender por debajo, si es asi es que necesita pasta urgentemente.
> Mi mensaje era porque todo el mundo conocera al tipico "cuñado" que lo consigue todo mas barato y que te dice que no sabes comprar que el lo consigue todo a un mejor precio... Pero vamos que no me lo creia y asi es como han dicho los foreros mas arriba (gracias por cierto)
> ...



Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas.

Con esta máxima, te librarás del 99% de las estafas.


----------



## Atanor (7 Nov 2018)

Pongo a la venta una moneda de 20 Pesos México (calendario azteca)






Ya sabéis lo difícil que es fotografiar el oro...

Oro Ley .900 conteniendo *15 gramos de oro puro*

Precio: *590 Euros*

En mano en Asturias o Envío por correo certificado a cargo del comprador


Precio no negociable.


----------



## mario_sg (8 Nov 2018)

Busco Pandas 2017, 2018. Preferiblemente trato en mano Madrid, Valladolid, Palencia, Burgos


----------



## muhammad_ali (8 Nov 2018)

Buenos días,

Hoy le he comprado unas monedas al forero Casaire. Tengo que decir que ha sido un placer hacer el intercambio. Me ha parecido un hombre serio y espero volver a hacer más intercambios con él.

Saludos.


----------



## casaire (8 Nov 2018)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy le he comprado unas monedas al forero Casaire. Tengo que decir que ha sido un placer hacer el intercambio. Me ha parecido un hombre serio y espero volver a hacer más intercambios con él.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2018)

No es por nada, pero tenéis un hilo específico para las valoraciones. Entre otras cosas, lo digo porque hay foreros que están ofreciendo la venta de sus monedas... y que es el objeto de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Nov 2018)

Te refieres al hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)"? Es que acabo de mirar y no hay nadie que ofrezca en venta sus monedas en los últimos meses..


----------



## Nanote (8 Nov 2018)

En ESTE hilo se anuncian y venden las monedicas, en el otro las valoraciones si has hecho algún trato con alguien del foro (no hay que empantanar este hilo que los anuncios se pierden rapidamente....)


----------



## pedro.rgo (13 Nov 2018)

Pongo a la venta una moneda de 40.000 pesetas del año 1989, de la colección Mar Tenebroso.
Son 13,5 gramos de oro 999/1000. La entrego en su caja original con certificado de autenticidad.
Precio: 460 euros (a spot ahora mismo)

Entrega en mano en Barcelona/Vallès Occidental. Mas información por privado.


VENDIDO


----------



## mundofila (20 Nov 2018)

Hola
Pongo a la venta esta moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos 1946, de peso total 41,65 gramos, 90% oro, 37,50 gramos oro puro.
Buen estado, ínfimos golpecitos y rayitas.

Precio Spot -5€ = 1290€ (gastos de envío incluídos)


----------



## kragh (21 Nov 2018)

Hola,

Pongo a la venta un krugerrand...

*-VENDIDA-*


----------



## nicklessss (27 Nov 2018)

*s*



Buffaloggolden dijo:


> Trabajo en una empresa multinacional especializada en la venta y recompra de oro físico como inversión y ahorro a largo plazo para diversificar una parte de la cartera en activos refugio como es el oro y otros metales preciosos.
> Interesados para más información buffaloggolden@gmail.com



Para ser una multinacional, ya se podrían haber gastado algo en ponerte una dirección de email con un dominio propio, ¿no?.

Bueno, sobre el tema del hilo, que para eso está, ¿vendes o compras algo de metales preciosos o sólo humo?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Nov 2018)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Vendo el siguiente pack de monedas de plata de 1Oz Bullion todas del 2018 y en perfecto estado:
> 
> ...



Nuevo precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Goldman (27 Nov 2018)

Interesado en comprar plata/oro en Valencia, preferiblemente duros de plata. Interesados privado.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2018)

Buffffalo sólo humo entonces.. aquí deberías poner claramente qué compras/vendes y a qué precio, deja limpio el hilo por favor si no tienes nada que anunciar;


----------



## Scouser (28 Nov 2018)

*Se vende* 
Tigre Lunar II 1oz - 46€
Gallo Lunar II 5oz - 98€
Gallo Lunar II 5oz - 95€ (golpe en la cápsula)


----------



## crufel (28 Nov 2018)

Platino

Pongo a la venta 1/4 de onza de Águila Americana de Platino. Es del 2006, el penúltimo año que se emitió el cuarto de onza. Trato en mano en Madrid o por correo certificado o normal a cambio del vendedor.

Precio, Spot del platino +5

Interesados por privado.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2018 at 20:06 ----------

Platino

Pongo a la venta 1/4 de onza de Águila americana de platino del año 2006. Es el penúltimo año que se emitió en cuarto de onza y tiene en el reverso una Musa flanqueada por dos columnas.

Precio Spot +5

Trato en mano en Madrid o correo certificado o normal a pagar por comprador.

Interesados en datos por mensaje privado


@VENDIDA@


----------



## KevLenox (30 Nov 2018)

Hola todos.

Les escribo desde Perú; ¿Saben si alguno de ustedes o quizás una tienda hace envíos internacionales?, no me fió de comprar por AMPEX, E BAY, etc.

El caso es que quisiera saber si algunas de las tiendas; el andorrano por ejemplo, pueden hacerme el envió hasta aquí (Lima - Perú). Gracias!.

>>>> Pueden contestarme a Kev.hurtado89@gmail.com


----------



## skifi (30 Nov 2018)

KevLenox dijo:


> Hola todos.
> 
> Les escribo desde Perú; ¿Saben si alguno de ustedes o quizás una tienda hace envíos internacionales?, no me fió de comprar por AMPEX, E BAY, etc.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes el hilo para esas dudas:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270946-tiendas-sitios-y-webs-comprar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

Un saludo


----------



## tristezadeclon (30 Nov 2018)

KevLenox dijo:


> Hola todos.
> 
> Les escribo desde Perú; ¿Saben si alguno de ustedes o quizás una tienda hace envíos internacionales?, no me fió de comprar por AMPEX, E BAY, etc.
> 
> ...



yo compré hace un mes 400 cuartos de dolar de plata de washington en apmex y todo fue perfecto, si bien es verdad q tuve que pagar el iva en aduanas, se lo pagas a la empresa de transportes (ups, el problema es q te cobran el iva incluso de los gastos de transporte) y ellos te hacen las gestiones

pero no puedo estar mas contento con la compra, tengo al menos 11 monedas con valor numismático, doubled die y repunched, es increible que vendan esas monedas al peso y no las revisen


----------



## nicklessss (1 Dic 2018)

Buffaloggolden dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> En mi caso colaboro con una empresa especializada en la venta de oro físico con precios muy competitivos,se abre una cuenta y se van haciendo aportaciones cuando se quiera para comprar oro físico.El oro lo almacenan en cajas fuertes 100% aseguradas o te lo envían al domicilio.
> Si están interesados escríbanme un privado o al correo para facilitarles más información. buffaloggolden@gmail.com
> Un saludo.


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Dic 2018)

si alguno necesita Karlillos de 12 euros de plata tengo unos cuantos disponibles, preguntar por privado cuantos precisan


----------



## Scouser (4 Dic 2018)

Vendo Eagles (x60) a 16,50€


----------



## p_pin (5 Dic 2018)

Vendo:

En tubo:
Maple año 2013 x 20 unid.
Filarmónica 2013 x 20 unid.

Incluye un estuche individual (valorado en unos 10 euros) más 1 mapple

Total 41 monedas de plata + estuche: 640 euros, envío certificado estandar incluído

Fotos:



Spoiler











Estuche:


Spoiler











Maple:


Spoiler











Filar:


Spoiler


----------



## Paty201 (5 Dic 2018)

Buenas, saludos foro ¿Aun tienen las monedas disponibles? :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## brigante 88 (6 Dic 2018)

Vendo 20 onzas "SOMALIA ELEPHANT" 2018 ( estan en tubo) Impecables.

Precio por el tubo de 20 oz.-------- 335€


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Dic 2018)

apeche2000 dijo:


> si alguno necesita Karlillos de 12 euros de plata tengo unos cuantos disponibles, preguntar por privado cuantos precisan



Yo también dispongo de 12 euros plata, 250 monedas a 13,13 € y colecciones varias; también lo he puesto aquí

BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) - Página 45

Mis valoraciones, a mitad de página

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## luis fernandez (11 Dic 2018)

Compro oz de plata y monedas de 12 euros de plata en Galicia


----------



## kudeiro (13 Dic 2018)

Los que comprais por correo, no os da miedo que vuestra dirección postal caiga en manos que no debe y os entren a robar sabiendo que comprais metales preciosos a menudo? A mi la verdad me da un poco de miedo, pero tampoco veo alternativa, un Citipaq? un apartado de correos?


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> Los que comprais por correo, no os da miedo que vuestra dirección postal caiga en manos que no debe y os entren a robar sabiendo que comprais metales preciosos a menudo? A mi la verdad me da un poco de miedo, pero tampoco veo alternativa, un Citipaq? un apartado de correos?



Pues con el nombre, como no lo busquen en el cementerio.
Direccion, pues anda que no hay, fruteria donde compras, cafeteria donde tomas cafe, taller donde reparas el vehiculo, etc. etc.
Os ahogais en un vaso de agua


----------



## kudeiro (14 Dic 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues con el nombre, como no lo busquen en el cementerio.
> Direccion, pues anda que no hay, fruteria donde compras, cafeteria donde tomas cafe, taller donde reparas el vehiculo, etc. etc.
> Os ahogais en un vaso de agua



no he entendido ni una palabra de la respuesta. Cualquiera que venda metales preciosos y haga envios por correo, esa dirección podría caer en manos de quien no debe y hacerte una "visita". No digo que el propio vendedor lo haga (vete a saber), pero el empleado de correos, transportista o repartidor puede ver quien es el remitente (Joyería Andorrano por ejemplo) y pasarle tu dirección a sus amigos kosovares. Mi pregunta es si teneis esto en cuenta o es una tontería.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Te dejo un enlace que te servirá para salir de dudas...

Diferentes estrellas en las 100 pesetas de Franco - Blog Numismatico

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Dic 2018)

lo lei ya pero no lo tengo claro gracias


----------



## elKaiser (14 Dic 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> no he entendido ni una palabra de la respuesta. Cualquiera que venda metales preciosos y haga envios por correo, esa dirección podría caer en manos de quien no debe y hacerte una "visita". No digo que el propio vendedor lo haga (vete a saber), pero el empleado de correos, transportista o repartidor puede ver quien es el remitente (Joyería Andorrano por ejemplo) y pasarle tu dirección a sus amigos kosovares. Mi pregunta es si teneis esto en cuenta o es una tontería.



No es ninguna tontería lo que dice vd, esto mismo me lo ha preguntado varias veces. 

Soluciones, dar la dirección de otra vivienda que no sea la habitual, incluso algunas casa de subastas envían a hoteles.


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> no he entendido ni una palabra de la respuesta. Cualquiera que venda metales preciosos y haga envios por correo, esa dirección podría caer en manos de quien no debe y hacerte una "visita". No digo que el propio vendedor lo haga (vete a saber), pero el empleado de correos, transportista o repartidor puede ver quien es el remitente (Joyería Andorrano por ejemplo) y pasarle tu dirección a sus amigos kosovares. Mi pregunta es si teneis esto en cuenta o es una tontería.



Pues te lo explicado, que a buen entendedor con pocas palabras basta, pero voy a intentar decirtelo de nuevo, veras, por ejemplo mi padre fallecio hace 20 años, me entiendes, luego te he dicho que recibas el paquete o sobre en otro sitio que no sea tu domicilio, mis paquetes los recibo en una tienda, con el nombre de......... yo le compro a El Dorado Coin, y Andres nunca pone en el remitente nada que pueda sospechar, yo compro en Ebay y el remitente no pone nada que sospeche, he comprado en numismaticas diferentes y le he dicho que el remitente no conste como numismatica u otro detalle. A donde compres le haces saber que no ponga nada donde conste, Joyeria, numismatica, etc. y el transportista sera ajeno a su contenido. De todas formas si algun vendedor le da mi direccion y nombre se va a llevar un sorpresa de ello. Es mas en alguna que otra ocasion le he enviado a foreros algun bote de limpieza y claro el mismo nombre de siempre y direccion de la tienda por supuesto.


----------



## kudeiro (14 Dic 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues te lo explicado, que a buen entendedor con pocas palabras basta, pero voy a intentar decirtelo de nuevo, veras, por ejemplo mi padre fallecio hace 20 años, me entiendes, luego te he dicho que recibas el paquete o sobre en otro sitio que no sea tu domicilio, mis paquetes los recibo en una tienda, con el nombre de......... yo le compro a El Dorado Coin, y Andres nunca pone en el remitente nada que pueda sospechar, yo compro en Ebay y el remitente no pone nada que sospeche, he comprado en numismaticas diferentes y le he dicho que el remitente no conste como numismatica u otro detalle. A donde compres le haces saber que no ponga nada donde conste, Joyeria, numismatica, etc. y el transportista sera ajeno a su contenido. De todas formas si algun vendedor le da mi direccion y nombre se va a llevar un sorpresa de ello. Es mas en alguna que otra ocasion le he enviado a foreros algun bote de limpieza y claro el mismo nombre de siempre y direccion de la tienda por supuesto.



ok ahora está claro jeje, por eso comentaba si sería buena idea usar el Citypaq o incluso apartado de correos, la idea es que el paquete sea "bien blanco" y además recibirlo en sitio ajeno al domicilio.


----------



## Metalcuck (16 Dic 2018)

Yo lo envío a mi trabajo que siempre hay alguien para recogerlo.


----------



## asqueado (16 Dic 2018)

Metalcuck dijo:


> Yo lo envío a mi trabajo que siempre hay alguien para recogerlo.



Si pones tu nombre verdadero, no pondras el segundo apellido no????

Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, yo los paquetes relacionados con la numismatica lo recibo en una tienda, ajena a mi, con nombre de......:XX::XX: , ya que como esta en horario comercial, con el reparto del correo no hay problema. Cuando estoy esperando algo, veo el seguimiento del paquete y si esta en reparto, a ultima hora me paso a recogerlo :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 14:30 ----------

*COMPRO*

*Las siguientes monedas de plata*














*Mexico 10 Pesos 2005 Silver (.999) peso 31,1035 grs 40 mm 33 Festival Internacional Cervantino- IV Centenario Don Quijote, KM-766*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1998 1 onza Querubines KM-753a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 1999 1 onza Querubines KM-832a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2000 1 onza Querubines KM-892a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2001 1 onza Querubines KM-900a*






*Gibraltar 1 Royal 2002 1 onza Querubines KM-976a*

contacto MP


----------



## SPQR (17 Dic 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> Si pones tu nombre verdadero, no pondras el segundo apellido no????
> 
> Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, yo los paquetes relacionados con la numismatica lo recibo en una tienda, ajena a mi, con nombre de......:XX::XX: , ya que como esta en horario comercial, con el reparto del correo no hay problema. Cuando estoy esperando algo, veo el seguimiento del paquete y si esta en reparto, a ultima hora me paso a recogerlo :XX::XX:





Buen sistema el suyo, pero no todo el mundo tiene un amigo de confianza con una tienda o similar para recibir paquetes.

Lo de enviarlo al trabajo es buena idea, siempre y cuando no haya capullos que te abran el correo (lo digo por experiencia, en un trabajo la administrativa habría sistematicamente mis paquetes y siempre era un !Ay, lo siento, no me he dado cuenta". Ya ya, hijaputa  ), porque si no lo envías a tu nombre ya me dirás como aseguras que es tuyo. 

Eso de enviarlo a un destinatario que no tenga tu nombre lo he hecho yo alguna vez para que no tengan mis datos, pero siempre me ha quedado la duda de qué pasaría en caso de litigio o robo. ¿Qué denuncia vas a poner sobre un paquete que no está a tu nombre? La opción de no poner tu segundo apellido tampoco es que aporte mucho anonimato, pero no esta mal si lo combinas con otra dirección distinta.


----------



## Scouser (18 Dic 2018)

_Se vende_

*Lunar II*
2010 Tigre - (1oz) - 45€
2018 Perro [x3] (1oz) - 20€ [cápsulas ligeramente rayadas)
2017 Gallo (5oz) - 95€ [cápsula ligeramente dañada]
2017 Gallo (5oz) - 98€ - Impecable

*Panda *
2011 [x6] - 29,50€ - Impecables


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Dic 2018)

Tengo medallas de plata, la mayoria plata 925 a 60 centimos el gramo, medallas de varios pesos, si a alguien le interesa que me mande privado, puedo hacer entrega en mano en Granada.

Tengo del salon nautico de barcelona asi como de varios personajes ilustres catalanes.

Pongo algunas fotos para que mas o menos se vea lo que tengo. Tengo muchas.





plata-70-2





plata-99-3





PLATANN-55



Por si no me he esplicado bien añado esto.

Si la medalla pesa 100 gramos, serian 60 euros independientemente de que la medalla sea de ley 925, como hay dudas en mensajes que me han enviado lo esplico en este trozo añadido.


----------



## mundofila (19 Dic 2018)

Hola
Pongo a la venta estas tres monedas de 20 francos (1908, 1910 y 1912)
Peso: 6,45 gramos, oro 900, oro fino: 5,80 gramos







Precio unidad: 205€ (spot)

En caso de llevar las tres, no cobro gastos de envío.
Para una sola pieza, 3€ de gastos.


----------



## brigante 88 (20 Dic 2018)

Disponible tubo de 25 onzas "BRITANIAS"----- precio 415 




como subir una imagen a internet


-20 onzas "SOMALIA ELEPHANT" 2018 Impecables.

Precio por el tubo de 20 oz.-------- 340€


----------



## calopez (20 Dic 2018)

Continuamos en Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------

